# Fendi Fellas



## memo.alive

To the guys (or maybe girls) in here, I just searched in FB for a group for Man's peekaboos owners and didn't find anything.

Hoping any of you guys are interested in sharing your Men's peekaboos here, and perhaps also make a group in FB for the same purpose?

If you're interested, think it's a good idea or have a better one, please post!


----------



## averagejoe

Great idea!

I'll take pictures of my Peekaboo when I use it next and post here.


----------



## memo.alive

Code:
	

<blockquote class="instagram-media" data-instgrm-captioned data-instgrm-version="7" style=" background:#FFF; border:0; border-radius:3px; box-shadow:0 0 1px 0 rgba(0,0,0,0.5),0 1px 10px 0 rgba(0,0,0,0.15); margin: 1px; max-width:658px; padding:0; width:99.375%; width:-webkit-calc(100% - 2px); width:calc(100% - 2px);"><div style="padding:8px;"> <div style=" background:#F8F8F8; line-height:0; margin-top:40px; padding:50.0% 0; text-align:center; width:100%;"> <div style=" background:url(data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAACwAAAAsCAMAAAApWqozAAAABGdBTUEAALGPC/xhBQAAAAFzUkdCAK7OHOkAAAAMUExURczMzPf399fX1+bm5mzY9AMAAADiSURBVDjLvZXbEsMgCES5/P8/t9FuRVCRmU73JWlzosgSIIZURCjo/ad+EQJJB4Hv8BFt+IDpQoCx1wjOSBFhh2XssxEIYn3ulI/6MNReE07UIWJEv8UEOWDS88LY97kqyTliJKKtuYBbruAyVh5wOHiXmpi5we58Ek028czwyuQdLKPG1Bkb4NnM+VeAnfHqn1k4+GPT6uGQcvu2h2OVuIf/gWUFyy8OWEpdyZSa3aVCqpVoVvzZZ2VTnn2wU8qzVjDDetO90GSy9mVLqtgYSy231MxrY6I2gGqjrTY0L8fxCxfCBbhWrsYYAAAAAElFTkSuQmCC); display:block; height:44px; margin:0 auto -44px; position:relative; top:-22px; width:44px;"></div></div> <p style=" margin:8px 0 0 0; padding:0 4px;"> <a href="https://www.instagram.com/p/BRMNU3pAE3i/" style=" color:#000; font-family:Arial,sans-serif; font-size:14px; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; line-height:17px; text-decoration:none; word-wrap:break-word;" target="_blank">Daring to think outside the gender-normative color scheme... #OOTD #Outfit #Fashion #Bold #Gingham #Camouflage #CamoPrint #MilitaryShades #Pink #FridayAttitude #Fendi #Peekaboo #PeekabooMan #PeekabooMen #PeekabooSelleria #Zara #PullAndBear #GiorgioArmani #Burberry #Coach #Montblanc</a></p> <p style=" color:#c9c8cd; font-family:Arial,sans-serif; font-size:14px; line-height:17px; margin-bottom:0; margin-top:8px; overflow:hidden; padding:8px 0 7px; text-align:center; text-overflow:ellipsis; white-space:nowrap;">A post shared by casuallyBOLD (@casuallybold) on <time style=" font-family:Arial,sans-serif; font-size:14px; line-height:17px;" datetime="2017-03-03T21:17:17+00:00">Mar 3, 2017 at 1:17pm PST</time></p></div></blockquote>
<script async defer src="//platform.instagram.com/en_US/embeds.js"></script>


----------



## memo.alive

So, since I'm the instigator, I thought maybe I should show my cards first, here are some pics with my beloved new sidekick, this is actually my biggest luxe purchase (so far) and I couldn't be happier, hope you guys like them, I tried to do the instagram embedding thing, but turns out it doesn't work here, so here are the pics, let me know what you think! (I added a bonus one, not posted anywhere, as an exclusive, a close up of branding details  )
	

		
			
		

		
	
















"Good design, when it's done well, becomes invisible. It's only when it's done poorly that we notice it."​


----------



## Prada Prince

memo.alive said:


> So, since I'm the instigator, I thought maybe I should show my cards first, here are some pics with my beloved new sidekick, this is actually my biggest luxe purchase (so far) and I couldn't be happier, hope you guys like them, I tried to do the instagram embedding thing, but turns out it doesn't work here, so here are the pics, let me know what you think! (I added a bonus one, not posted anywhere, as an exclusive, a close up of branding details  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629934
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629935
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629936
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629937
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629938
> 
> 
> "Good design, when it's done well, becomes invisible. It's only when it's done poorly that we notice it."​



Beautiful peekaboo! I love the colour and the contrast straps!


----------



## memo.alive

Prada Prince said:


> Beautiful peekaboo! I love the colour and the contrast straps!


Thank you, I'm envying your alligator peekaboo, and that LV strap is life!!


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> So, since I'm the instigator, I thought maybe I should show my cards first, here are some pics with my beloved new sidekick, this is actually my biggest luxe purchase (so far) and I couldn't be happier, hope you guys like them, I tried to do the instagram embedding thing, but turns out it doesn't work here, so here are the pics, let me know what you think! (I added a bonus one, not posted anywhere, as an exclusive, a close up of branding details  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629934
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629935
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629936
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629937
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629938
> 
> 
> "Good design, when it's done well, becomes invisible. It's only when it's done poorly that we notice it."​


Great pics! I love the colour combination. Keep the pics coming! 

My Peekaboo is my biggest bag purchase (I've only spent more on a watch), and I love it to pieces! I'll post some soon of mine.


----------



## averagejoe

I just took some pics of my Peekaboo and what I have paired it with so far. I got the LV Racetrack Moccasins just to match the bag (didn't have black casual shoes in grained leather with silver hardware to match the Peekaboo before). The Dior Homme charm is reversible with a mirrored side, and also a logo-embossed side.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I just took some pics of my Peekaboo and what I have paired it with so far. I got the LV Racetrack Moccasins just to match the bag (didn't have black casual shoes in grained leather with silver hardware to match the Peekaboo before). The Dior Homme charm is reversible with a mirrored side, and also a logo-embossed side.
> View attachment 3630342
> View attachment 3630343
> View attachment 3630345
> View attachment 3630346
> View attachment 3630347


The drivers are lovely! And also, I wasn't aware of the existence of that Dior hangtag, well, I must confess since in my city there's no Dior boutique, I steer clear of even going to the website, I just couldn't handle teasing myself and also torturing me, haha.

Let's keep the pics coming!!!! I'm happy to report that, since I got my peekaboo last month, the front panel is giving away, which means... I'm now actually starting to use it with the front panel open!!! (for me I wanted the panel to give in inwards, so the inner suede wouldn't be exposed, dust can easily get there and mess the lining up). I'll be posting pics of this styling soon, if everything goes well I'll be getting my bag bug (aka Peluso) a brother from Prada, and also If I'm lucky enough perhaps I'll get an LV tassel, but since the blanc gamma I'm guessing is really sought after, let's see if the local boutique SAs can work their magic.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> The drivers are lovely! And also, I wasn't aware of the existence of that Dior hangtag, well, I must confess since in my city there's no Dior boutique, I steer clear of even going to the website, I just couldn't handle teasing myself and also torturing me, haha.
> 
> Let's keep the pics coming!!!! I'm happy to report that, since I got my peekaboo last month, the front panel is giving away, which means... I'm now actually starting to use it with the front panel open!!! (for me I wanted the panel to give in inwards, so the inner suede wouldn't be exposed, dust can easily get there and mess the lining up). I'll be posting pics of this styling soon, if everything goes well I'll be getting my bag bug (aka Peluso) a brother from Prada, and also If I'm lucky enough perhaps I'll get an LV tassel, but since the blanc gamma I'm guessing is really sought after, let's see if the local boutique SAs can work their magic.


Thank you very much! The Dior hangtag was not originally a bag charm. It belongs to a Dior Homme long and large necklace with a waxed cord. I hardly used the necklace, but then I had the idea of turning it into a charm. The metal chain closure to which it is attached is actually from a limited edition Dior mirror for women (called the Dior Sparkling). 

The leather on mine hasn't softened much. I had to soften the front myself by weighing the front down over two nights so that it would drop down outwards (which exposes the suede but I think it's the way Fendi intended it to look so I don't mind), and I'm hoping that it will soften even more over time so it can drop lower. I'll show pics next time with the front dropped down. 

I can't wait to see more pics of yours. You're tempting me to get another Peekaboo but in a different colour than black.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Thank you very much! The Dior hangtag was not originally a bag charm. It belongs to a Dior Homme long and large necklace with a waxed cord. I hardly used the necklace, but then I had the idea of turning it into a charm. The metal chain closure to which it is attached is actually from a limited edition Dior mirror for women (called the Dior Sparkling).
> 
> The leather on mine hasn't softened much. I had to soften the front myself by weighing the front down over two nights so that it would drop down outwards (which exposes the suede but I think it's the way Fendi intended it to look so I don't mind), and I'm hoping that it will soften even more over time so it can drop lower. I'll show pics next time with the front dropped down.
> 
> I can't wait to see more pics of yours. You're tempting me to get another Peekaboo but in a different colour than black.


I think that's the whole point about peekaboos, the contrasting colors, and hey, if you have the budget go ahead! I can't say that I can make a peekaboo collection nor I intend to (at least not at the moment, haha), there are these really beautiful shades and combinations, one that really catched my eye is this one: https://www.fendi.com/ii/man/bags/p-7VA388E21F07QY

The interior I think is the exact same color as the outside color of mine (military green) and the outside green of that one they call it "Amazon green", from the looks of the pictures the outside color is vibrant but not that much and extremely saturated, or maybe this beauty with Qbic studs (which is not color block) which is also the same color as mine (just in case you didn't figure it out yet, I have a thing for military green/khaki color): https://www.fendi.com/jp-en/man/bags/p-7VA388SH7F06Y6

Anyways, so many gorgeous options (as equally or more expensive O_O).

I'm gonna step out of the subject but, I'm incorrigible! I don't even have 3 months with my peekaboo and I already set my eyes on this one (but since in the entire country there's not an actual boutique of the brand, the only thing there are is brand corners but owned by the department store in which they're in perhaps I won't be able to get it, but I'm already working with some SAs to locate it, haha): http://www.loewe.com/usa/en/men/bags/puzzle-xl-bag/32230UUM46-8890.html?cgid=m_bags#start=1

But yeah, I'll keep the pics coming, and I want to see your peekaboo/drivers in action too!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Thank you very much! The Dior hangtag was not originally a bag charm. It belongs to a Dior Homme long and large necklace with a waxed cord. I hardly used the necklace, but then I had the idea of turning it into a charm. The metal chain closure to which it is attached is actually from a limited edition Dior mirror for women (called the Dior Sparkling).
> 
> The leather on mine hasn't softened much. I had to soften the front myself by weighing the front down over two nights so that it would drop down outwards (which exposes the suede but I think it's the way Fendi intended it to look so I don't mind), and I'm hoping that it will soften even more over time so it can drop lower. I'll show pics next time with the front dropped down.
> 
> I can't wait to see more pics of yours. You're tempting me to get another Peekaboo but in a different colour than black.


Oh, just forgot, and also since you mentioned that you used something that wasn't specifically a hangtag as a charm, if you look closely on the third pic I posted (the one with the baby blue blazer) the long "charm" that is hanging is not even something that is supposed to be hangable, it was an appliqué that came with a pair of trousers I got, and since that appliqué gave the pants a really off vibe (or at least one that didn't match my style) I took it off and modified it so I could use it as a bracelet, but then it hit me that perhaps I could use it differently as a long hanging charm, here's a close up of the bracelet/charm in charm configuration:






BTW, I took a look at your pics again and noticed the "watermark", great idea, I watermarked mine too, that's my instagram handler (sorry about the second pic's definition, front facing iphone camera).


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> I think that's the whole point about peekaboos, the contrasting colors, and hey, if you have the budget go ahead! I can't say that I can make a peekaboo collection nor I intend to (at least not at the moment, haha), there are these really beautiful shades and combinations, one that really catched my eye is this one: https://www.fendi.com/ii/man/bags/p-7VA388E21F07QY
> 
> The interior I think is the exact same color as the outside color of mine (military green) and the outside green of that one they call it "Amazon green", from the looks of the pictures the outside color is vibrant but not that much and extremely saturated, or maybe this beauty with Qbic studs (which is not color block) which is also the same color as mine (just in case you didn't figure it out yet, I have a thing for military green/khaki color): https://www.fendi.com/jp-en/man/bags/p-7VA388SH7F06Y6
> 
> Anyways, so many gorgeous options (as equally or more expensive O_O).
> 
> I'm gonna step out of the subject but, I'm incorrigible! I don't even have 3 months with my peekaboo and I already set my eyes on this one (but since in the entire country there's not an actual boutique of the brand, the only thing there are is brand corners but owned by the department store in which they're in perhaps I won't be able to get it, but I'm already working with some SAs to locate it, haha): http://www.loewe.com/usa/en/men/bags/puzzle-xl-bag/32230UUM46-8890.html?cgid=m_bags#start=1
> 
> But yeah, I'll keep the pics coming, and I want to see your peekaboo/drivers in action too!


I definitely don't have the means to collect Peekaboo bags, but it is my favourite bag and I wouldn't mind one in some iteration of blue with grey or something. I don't have any blue bags and the Peekaboo would be a good choice for me to get in blue, like the one below from Ssense with two tones of blue that can easily be matched with other accessories. I have to wait for it to get a markdown if possible because I can't justify getting another one otherwise.






https://www.ssense.com/en-ca/men/product/fendi/navy-medium-peekaboo-tote/1849853

Here's a pic I shared recently on the forum with the Peekaboo and the LV loafers:




The Loewe bag that you posted has some seriously good colour-blocking.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Oh, just forgot, and also since you mentioned that you used something that wasn't specifically a hangtag as a charm, if you look closely on the third pic I posted (the one with the baby blue blazer) the long "charm" that is hanging is not even something that is supposed to be hangable, it was an appliqué that came with a pair of trousers I got, and since that appliqué gave the pants a really off vibe (or at least one that didn't match my style) I took it off and modified it so I could use it as a bracelet, but then it hit me that perhaps I could use it differently as a long hanging charm, here's a close up of the bracelet/charm in charm configuration:
> View attachment 3630946
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630947
> 
> 
> BTW, I took a look at your pics again and noticed the "watermark", great idea, I watermarked mine too, that's my instagram handler (sorry about the second pic's definition, front facing iphone camera).


Very creative! I like it! Wouldn't have thought it came from an appliqué from trousers.

I watermark my pictures to prevent people from using them to sell a bag that they don't have (or to sell a fake using pictures of an authentic bag). I used to sell on Ebay and I didn't watermark my photos before. Someone took pictures of a bag that I had sold and listed the bag as if they owned it. I reported it to Ebay and they removed it, but what if I didn't see that auction? Someone may have been scammed into paying for a fake, or no bag at all.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I definitely don't have the means to collect Peekaboo bags, but it is my favourite bag and I wouldn't mind one in some iteration of blue with grey or something. I don't have any blue bags and the Peekaboo would be a good choice for me to get in blue, like the one below from Ssense with two tones of blue that can easily be matched with other accessories. I have to wait for it to get a markdown if possible because I can't justify getting another one otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ssense.com/en-ca/men/product/fendi/navy-medium-peekaboo-tote/1849853
> 
> Here's a pic I shared recently on the forum with the Peekaboo and the LV loafers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Loewe bag that you posted has some seriously good colour-blocking.



That's a very interesting combo of blues on that peekaboo, and yeah, I hear you, I think I waited like a year for a pair of color block Fendi shoes from the department store in which I mostly do my shopping (outside the online shopping I do).

The trick is to be patient and, if you're lucky and, well, if destiny decides it is for you, you'll surely get, really hope you do, I'd like to see how you make it work into your outfits, and btw, your outfit, on point! Too bad the pic is a little blurry and the details of the drivers and other accessories you carry are not that defined.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Very creative! I like it! Wouldn't have thought it came from an appliqué from trousers.
> 
> I watermark my pictures to prevent people from using them to sell a bag that they don't have (or to sell a fake using pictures of an authentic bag). I used to sell on Ebay and I didn't watermark my photos before. Someone took pictures of a bag that I had sold and listed the bag as if they owned it. I reported it to Ebay and they removed it, but what if I didn't see that auction? Someone may have been scammed into paying for a fake, or no bag at all.


I know actually I was thinking the same, I've read in the forum that people do that in order to scam with pre-owned items or even stealing the pics and post them as if they were their own.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> That's a very interesting combo of blues on that peekaboo, and yeah, I hear you, I think I waited like a year for a pair of color block Fendi shoes from the department store in which I mostly do my shopping (outside the online shopping I do).
> 
> The trick is to be patient and, if you're lucky and, well, if destiny decides it is for you, you'll surely get, really hope you do, I'd like to see how you make it work into your outfits, and btw, your outfit, on point! Too bad the pic is a little blurry and the details of the drivers and other accessories you carry are not that defined.


I know. I have shaky hands for photography, unfortunately, so when the lighting isn't daylight, my pictures from my phone have a tendency to be blurry.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> View attachment 3629935


By the way, I love your Burberry Britain with the power reserve.


----------



## averagejoe

This is @matthewlikesLV 's Peekaboo. I'm going to try to find other member's men's Peekaboo bag pictures and post them here:


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> By the way, I love your Burberry Britain with the power reserve.


Hahah, for a moment I really didn't know what you were talking about up until I saw the pic again, haha, yeah, thank you, let me tell you that I got the watch from GILT and I payed to my knowledge 60% less than I would've had to pay if I had purchased it from the department store.

I love it, and since I don't own a winder, I use it most of the time so it doesn't run out of battery, you're very observant!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> This is @matthewlikesLV 's Peekaboo. I'm going to try to find other member's men's Peekaboo bag pictures and post them here:


YESS!!! I was sorting through the threads and saw his reveal and I'm in AWE, actually today that I went to the Fendi boutique, I was talking to my SA about this one, she said most probably this is a limited edition one, it is F*CKING INSANE!!! I love it!


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Hahah, for a moment I really didn't know what you were talking about up until I saw the pic again, haha, yeah, thank you, let me tell you that I got the watch from GILT and I payed to my knowledge 60% less than I would've had to pay if I had purchased it from the department store.
> 
> I love it, and since I don't own a winder, I use it most of the time so it doesn't run out of battery, you're very observant!


That's a great deal. I wish I could find it at this price.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> That's a great deal. I wish I could find it at this price.


Well you should keep looking, since that watch is not very new, maybe it can eventually pop up at outlet/discount sites, I think it was literally 2 years after the initial launch of the model that I got to see it in GILT, actually TBH that was the only time I ever saw GILT carry Burberry watches, I mean, they carry clothing and accessories by Burberry but the last few sales I don't recall seeing watches being sold.


----------



## averagejoe

@Londonboy 's men's Peekaboo:


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> This is @matthewlikesLV 's Peekaboo. I'm going to try to find other member's men's Peekaboo bag pictures and post them here:



I love the fur interior on that! But with my kitty, that's just asking for trouble, considering how he zooms in for Schmidty when he gets the chance... 

Don't mind me, just thought I'd mosey in with another close-up of my Peekaboo... [emoji13] May not strictly be a men's Peekaboo, but a man with a Peekaboo, haha...


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> @Londonboy 's men's Peekaboo:



HAHA, OMG, I think I own a coat exactly like the one he's wearing!! Or at least if not the same something EXTREMELY similar.

Loving the gloves and that Karlito is so cool.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> I love the fur interior on that! But with my kitty, that's just asking for trouble, considering how he zooms in for Schmidty when he gets the chance...
> 
> Don't mind me, just thought I'd mosey in with another close-up of my Peekaboo... [emoji13] May not strictly be a men's Peekaboo, but a man with a Peekaboo, haha...
> 
> View attachment 3630959
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630960


Keep the pics coming! We need a men's Fendi thread anyway


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> HAHA, OMG, I think I own a coat exactly like the one he's wearing!! Or at least if not the same something EXTREMELY similar.
> 
> Loving the gloves and that Karlito is so cool.


I think his jacket is from the H&M x Balmain collection.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Keep the pics coming! We need a men's Fendi thread anyway



The Fendi Fellas, eh?


----------



## memo.alive

Prada Prince said:


> I love the fur interior on that! But with my kitty, that's just asking for trouble, considering how he zooms in for Schmidty when he gets the chance...
> 
> Don't mind me, just thought I'd mosey in with another close-up of my Peekaboo... [emoji13] May not strictly be a men's Peekaboo, but a man with a Peekaboo, haha...
> 
> View attachment 3630959
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630960


Oh c'mon @Prada Prince we're not like that! And stop it!!! I die everytime I see that croc interior!!! And that poor Shmidty, perhaps your cat is jealous of him, haha!


----------



## memo.alive

Prada Prince said:


> The Fendi Fellas, eh?


@Prada Prince you know what to do dude, you wanna sit with us?, get a man's peekaboo!  Hahaha, just kidding!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I think his jacket is from the H&M x Balmain collection.


Mmm, then mine is definitely not like his, mine is way older, from Zara and if I remember correctly it's "inspired" (read copied) from a Burberry coat.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> The Fendi Fellas, eh?


Fendi Fellas sounds great!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Fendi Fellas sounds great!


Yes, who should do the honors?


----------



## memo.alive

Do you like daring, bold, playful, stylish and very well made stuff by a certain Roman brand headed by Karl and Silvia?

Do you own anything by the italian Maison?

Do you like when guys wear Fendi stuff?

If any, most or all of the responses were yes, come on in, door is always open, and people are nice and always stylish...


----------



## memo.alive

@Prada Prince @averagejoe I'm looking at you...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Yes, who should do the honors?


I am a Dior forum moderator so I can't change the title here myself.

@Addy , can you please change the name of this thread to Fendi Fellas? Thanks!


----------



## Addy

averagejoe said:


> I am a Dior forum moderator so I can't change the title here myself.
> 
> @Addy , can you please change the name of this thread to Fendi Fellas? Thanks!


Done!


----------



## averagejoe

Addy said:


> Done!


Thanks Addy!


----------



## memo.alive

Come on Purse Forum guys!!! Can't wait to see your Fendi goodies!!! Let's make this a very big thread!!


----------



## matthewlikesLV

Hey boys  I heard my name! I love everyone's peekaboo! So happy to join the club. My Instagram is DearMatt if anyone wants to find me on there (leave a comment so I can follow you back!!)


----------



## memo.alive

matthewlikesLV said:


> Hey boys  I heard my name! I love everyone's peekaboo! So happy to join the club. My Instagram is DearMatt if anyone wants to find me on there (leave a comment so I can follow you back!!)
> 
> View attachment 3633876
> 
> 
> View attachment 3633877


Bag / Style envy all the way, already followed, I'm @casuallybold


----------



## memo.alive

Well in that case, I'll leave a little something here...




Let's bring up the men's game guys, KEEP THE STYLE COMIN'!!!!


----------



## memo.alive

Oh, also a bonus only for the Fellas, this one didn't post it in the Fendi looks thread...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Oh, also a bonus only for the Fellas, this one didn't post it in the Fendi looks thread...
> 
> View attachment 3633942


Great styles!

Wow the bottom of your shoes is so clean!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Great styles!
> 
> Wow the bottom of your shoes is so clean!


If by bottom you mean the white sole, well, that picture I think it was after a cleaning I made for most of my designer footwear, I followed a GQ tip for cleaning white on shoes and it worked wonders, well it was some sort of a mix between the GQ tip and something I read online, I firstly dissolved baking soda in warm water and with a used toothbrush started cleaning the white or bright coloured sole (the Fendi shoes with yellow soles too) and then I took a little toothpaste and brushed all over, then finally I wiped with a wet cloth and voilá, it worked wonders honestly.

Also from that day onwards I've been spraying the soles with a water/stain repelent I bought at nine west, it's some sort of teflon layer that helps for stains to be easily removable. (That works perfectly with the latest pair of Fendi sneakers I got since 80% of the sneaker is fabric, so go figure)


----------



## memo.alive

@averagejoe I didn't know you had a monster bag collection, please post the pics here!!!


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> If by bottom you mean the white sole, well, that picture I think it was after a cleaning I made for most of my designer footwear, I followed a GQ tip for cleaning white on shoes and it worked wonders, well it was some sort of a mix between the GQ tip and something I read online, I firstly dissolved baking soda in warm water and with a used toothbrush started cleaning the white or bright coloured sole (the Fendi shoes with yellow soles too) and then I took a little toothpaste and brushed all over, then finally I wiped with a wet cloth and voilá, it worked wonders honestly.
> 
> Also from that day onwards I've been spraying the soles with a water/stain repelent I bought at nine west, it's some sort of teflon layer that helps for stains to be easily removable. (That works perfectly with the latest pair of Fendi sneakers I got since 80% of the sneaker is fabric, so go figure)


I use lighter fluid and/or WD40 to clean the white edges of the soles, but I don't clean the bottom (sole) because it just gets dirty after each use.

Thanks for the tip. I may try it next time if the lighter fluid/WD40 doesn't work well on a particular stain.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> @averagejoe I didn't know you had a monster bag collection, please post the pics here!!!


Not so much a collection, but a few pieces. I sold the grey Monster tote (my first Monster) because the nylon started to bubble at the sides and it bugged me (the nylon was glued to a backing in its construction, and part of it separated somehow, forming bubbles). Will share some pictures sometime of the pieces.


----------



## memo.alive

Oh come on you guys, don't let me be the only one who posts stuff here, I wanna see you doing your thing!
Anyways here's another day with my lovely peekaboo...








Hope everyone has a great weekend (I know mine will be, it's a long one!! )

Bonus, a new thing I tried with my iphone (yes, I've been living under a rock and haven't used the slo mo thingy):


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Oh come on you guys, don't let me be the only one who posts stuff here, I wanna see you doing your thing!
> Anyways here's another day with my lovely peekaboo...
> View attachment 3637095
> View attachment 3637096
> View attachment 3637098
> View attachment 3637099
> View attachment 3637100
> View attachment 3637101
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend (I know mine will be, it's a long one!! )
> 
> Bonus, a new thing I tried with my iphone (yes, I've been living under a rock and haven't used the slo mo thingy):



Great styling!

I haven't gotten a chance to use my Peekaboo recently. Will share soon when I get a chance. I managed to make two more charms out of pieces that I have lying around.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Great styling!
> 
> I haven't gotten a chance to use my Peekaboo recently. Will share soon when I get a chance. I managed to make two more charms out of pieces that I have lying around.


Ok you lost me with "I managed to make two more charms out of pieces I have lying around" so you reworked some stuff you got as charms? PLEASE SHARE!!


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Ok you lost me with "I managed to make two more charms out of pieces I have lying around" so you reworked some stuff you got as charms? PLEASE SHARE!!


Yeah I had these Dior Gaucho charms lying around from my mom's Gaucho bag which she snipped the charms off of (she didn't like them). I also have a Dior Flight tag which I found a little chain to attach to my bag. Will share soon.


----------



## Prada Prince

Schmidty my Fendi bag bug was out in town today...


----------



## memo.alive

Prada Prince said:


> Schmidty my Fendi bag bug was out in town today...
> 
> View attachment 3638510
> 
> View attachment 3638511


That little rascal Shmidty...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Schmidty my Fendi bag bug was out in town today...
> 
> View attachment 3638510
> 
> View attachment 3638511


Awww. In the first pic, he looks camera-shy.


----------



## averagejoe

Here's my Monster backpack. I wore him out for brunch but couldn't take a mod shot which can show his face since his face is always behind me. I was packing him up when I took these pictures:


----------



## averagejoe

Here are my self-made charms, thanks to you (@memo.alive ). Your idea of converting a pant decoration into a charm made me look around to see what I had that could be changed into charms. 

The Dior Flight one is a bit small as it came from a Dior Flight hat rather than the handbag. 

The Dior Gaucho one is a perfect size. The leather part is a spare tassel from a Balenciaga bag. I figured the distressed look of the leather goes with these charms.


----------



## Prada Prince

@averagejoe I love the Gaucho charms in particular!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Here's my Monster backpack. I wore him out for brunch but couldn't take a mod shot which can show his face since his face is always behind me. I was packing him up when I took these pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639327
> View attachment 3639328


I love it it looks like such a sweet bug, even when he's some menacing with his big yellow eyes!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Here are my self-made charms, thanks to you (@memo.alive ). Your idea of converting a pant decoration into a charm made me look around to see what I had that could be changed into charms.
> 
> The Dior Flight one is a bit small as it came from a Dior Flight hat rather than the handbag.
> 
> The Dior Gaucho one is a perfect size. The leather part is a spare tassel from a Balenciaga bag. I figured the distressed look of the leather goes with these charms.
> View attachment 3639329
> View attachment 3639330
> View attachment 3639331


NICE!!!!! Loving the color of the tag an amazing pairing for the key and coin!


----------



## memo.alive

Well then, it's me again, things didn't turn out they way I planned today but, still got some great shots, this time I decided to give my lovely peekaboo a break, but still incorporated certain Fendi elements to the outfit (the strap I'm carrying and the kicks obviously):











Also, @averagejoe do you remember about the repurposing of the appliqué into a charm, I also mentioned I use it mostly as a bracelet, well here it is in bracelet form (it's the first one with the braiding and the little feather charm):



Really looking forward to see more of the Fendi Fellas, if you know of any guys here in the forum that are Fendi enthusiast, please let them know of this thread, let's make this thing grow!


----------



## gnetief

memo.alive said:


> So, since I'm the instigator, I thought maybe I should show my cards first, here are some pics with my beloved new sidekick, this is actually my biggest luxe purchase (so far) and I couldn't be happier, hope you guys like them, I tried to do the instagram embedding thing, but turns out it doesn't work here, so here are the pics, let me know what you think! (I added a bonus one, not posted anywhere, as an exclusive, a close up of branding details  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629934
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629935
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629936
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629937
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629938
> 
> 
> "Good design, when it's done well, becomes invisible. It's only when it's done poorly that we notice it."​


Love the bag and outfit, spot on =) also the light pink tassel in picture two, where did you get that? It looks so nice with the peekaboo. I love your creativity, never thought of hanging a tassel on the side


----------



## memo.alive

gnetief said:


> Love the bag and outfit, spot on =) also the light pink tassel in picture two, where did you get that? It looks so nice with the peekaboo. I love your creativity, never thought of hanging a tassel on the side


Hi!
Thank you so much for your kind words! Well actually the tassel and the hangtag are from a Coach bag I gave my mom a while ago, I got the idea of combining the military green and pink, when I saw the new LV bags, there is one I think it's empreinte, that is khaki green with fucsia / hot pink details, that gave me the idea, and then I remembered my mom's bag and asked her to loan me the tassel (the hang tag actually I appropriated, haha, I have it in my bag charms box).

Isn't it funny how things you see can actually make sense? Lately I've discovered the ********ic and plural nature of fashion and how we all can take inspiration from almost anything.

Sending you lots of light...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Well then, it's me again, things didn't turn out they way I planned today but, still got some great shots, this time I decided to give my lovely peekaboo a break, but still incorporated certain Fendi elements to the outfit (the strap I'm carrying and the kicks obviously):
> View attachment 3639548
> View attachment 3639549
> View attachment 3639550
> View attachment 3639551
> View attachment 3639552
> View attachment 3639553
> View attachment 3639554
> View attachment 3639555
> View attachment 3639556
> 
> 
> Also, @averagejoe do you remember about the repurposing of the appliqué into a charm, I also mentioned I use it mostly as a bracelet, well here it is in bracelet form (it's the first one with the braiding and the little feather charm):
> View attachment 3639557
> 
> 
> Really looking forward to see more of the Fendi Fellas, if you know of any guys here in the forum that are Fendi enthusiast, please let them know of this thread, let's make this thing grow!


Wow great kicks, and what a creative way to use a shaving bag as a messenger. 

And yes, I see the bracelet. A charm and bracelet: What a good way to use an applique.


----------



## averagejoe

My outfit yesterday with my Peekaboo. Came home so late that I didn't get to post till today. No charms on the Peekaboo with this look.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> My outfit yesterday with my Peekaboo. Came home so late that I didn't get to post till today. No charms on the Peekaboo with this look.
> View attachment 3640409


Nice all black ensemble, very elegant!


----------



## memo.alive

Hey there, it's me, the spammer, here are some stills from today, please pardon the awful shots, unfortunately I don't have a photographer following me around (that's such a lovely idea, haha), hope you guys like it.

As usual, I can not for the life of me stop using my peekaboo for work, even when the colors do not precisely scream business casual, it seems so appropriate somehow (well, at least by my very loosely and creative standards):


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Hey there, it's me, the spammer, here are some stills from today, please pardon the awful shots, unfortunately I don't have a photographer following me around (that's such a lovely idea, haha), hope you guys like it.
> 
> As usual, I can not for the life of me stop using my peekaboo for work, even when the colors do not precisely scream business casual, it seems so appropriate somehow (well, at least by my very loosely and creative standards):
> View attachment 3643020
> View attachment 3643021
> View attachment 3643022
> View attachment 3643023
> View attachment 3643024


Wow those shoes are like made for your Peekaboo.

And you have so many straps that you alternate with. All my detachable straps are black so they won't really change the look of my Peekaboo much.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Wow those shoes are like made for your Peekaboo.
> 
> And you have so many straps that you alternate with. All my detachable straps are black so they won't really change the look of my Peekaboo much.


Well the straps are from other bags I have, a blue one is from a Zara bag I bought, a red one is from a Prada shopper, the yellow is from the peekaboo itself, and the brown one is from a Coach shopper, and I'm planning (when it arrives in the country) to get this one https://www.fendi.com/it/uomo/accessori/p-8AV079SLLF07A3 .

From the moment I saw that strap I knew it was versatile enough with the color scheme I usually handle in my outfits, and funny you mentioned the shoes, those shoes are easily 3 years old, and are also Fendi.


----------



## memo.alive

Hey fellas, I'm going to break the rules for this post (I promise I won't do it again), but I really wanted to share this with you guys!
The new addition to my charm collection (aka family), may I present you Mr. Hank E. Pankee:



It's a McQueen Skeleton key ring and its hanging from a Prada Vitello Daino shopper (along with other not so prominent charms).

Hope you guys don't mind the off topic post...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Well the straps are from other bags I have, a blue one is from a Zara bag I bought, a red one is from a Prada shopper, the yellow is from the peekaboo itself, and the brown one is from a Coach shopper, and I'm planning (when it arrives in the country) to get this one https://www.fendi.com/it/uomo/accessori/p-8AV079SLLF07A3 .
> 
> From the moment I saw that strap I knew it was versatile enough with the color scheme I usually handle in my outfits, and funny you mentioned the shoes, those shoes are easily 3 years old, and are also Fendi.


Yes I love those hypnotic StrapYous, too. I like the red and black version the most.

Very creative way to use straps from different brands.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Hey fellas, I'm going to break the rules for this post (I promise I won't do it again), but I really wanted to share this with you guys!
> The new addition to my charm collection (aka family), may I present you Mr. Hank E. Pankee:
> View attachment 3645170
> 
> 
> It's a McQueen Skeleton key ring and its hanging from a Prada Vitello Daino shopper (along with other not so prominent charms).
> 
> Hope you guys don't mind the off topic post...


Nice charm!


----------



## memo.alive

Guys please tell me I'm not the only one that is drooling over this bad boys?!?!?!






Jesus MOTHER EFF... The really bad news (for me) is, the department store from which I usually buy Fendi kicks (usually 50% off if I'm lucky) don't think is gonna carry them


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Guys please tell me I'm not the only one that is drooling over this bad boys?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus MOTHER EFF... The really bad news (for me) is, the department store from which I usually buy Fendi kicks (usually 50% off if I'm lucky) don't think is gonna carry them


They do look good! You can always keep an eye on them from an online retailer like ssense, Luisaviaroma, MatchesFashion, and Farfetch to see when they go on sale.


----------



## averagejoe

My look today, with the bag worn over the shoulder, and also hand-held, once again with my beloved LV Racetrack Moccasins. I matched the black bag and shoes with the Dior VIII ceramic automatic 38 mm watch and LV Clous ceramic, platinum, and diamond ring:


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> My look today, with the bag worn over the shoulder, and also hand-held, once again with my beloved LV Racetrack Moccasins. I matched the black bag and shoes with the Dior VIII ceramic automatic 38 mm watch and LV Clous ceramic, platinum, and diamond ring:
> View attachment 3653923
> View attachment 3653924



Awesome possum Emmy Rossum as always AJ!


----------



## memo.alive

Hey guys, yet another outfit with my favorite kicks, this time it's a Uri Minkoff briefcase, Mr. Pankee, a montblanc charm (from another briefcase) and D&G shades...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Awesome possum Emmy Rossum as always AJ!


Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

Slighter warmer weather today so no jacket. Wearing the Fendi Monster belt.


----------



## averagejoe

I got the new Louis Vuitton Bandouliere in silver Epi leather and monogram to go with my Peekaboo. Now I can match browns with the bag. I also attached my LVOE charm to the bag.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I got the new Louis Vuitton Bandouliere in silver Epi leather and monogram to go with my Peekaboo. Now I can match browns with the bag. I also attached my LVOE charm to the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662420
> View attachment 3662421
> View attachment 3662422



Great Bandouliere! I love the LV ones, I think they go so well with the Peekaboos! The charm is a lovely touch too!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I got the new Louis Vuitton Bandouliere in silver Epi leather and monogram to go with my Peekaboo. Now I can match browns with the bag. I also attached my LVOE charm to the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662420
> View attachment 3662421
> View attachment 3662422


When I visited the local LV boutique they actually didn't handle quite the collection of bandoulieres, yours is stunning, it looks so nice with your peekaboo! Cheers!!!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Great Bandouliere! I love the LV ones, I think they go so well with the Peekaboos! The charm is a lovely touch too!



Thanks! I love the LV ones too. I hope they make one with a dark blue one as I need a touch of blue on my Peekaboo.



memo.alive said:


> When I visited the local LV boutique they actually didn't handle quite the collection of bandoulieres, yours is stunning, it looks so nice with your peekaboo! Cheers!!!



Thanks! Seeing all those different straps on your Peekaboo made me really want a strap that is not black. Now I want a brown charm to go with the bag too.


----------



## bagsrightnow

Hello fellow fendi fellas! 

I'm new to PF and been following this thread for some time and drooling over everyone's post on their Peekaboos. It was my birthday last week, so finally decided to take the plunge and forked out for a Fendi Peekaboo Selleria, in navy blue .

For the longest time, I couldn't decide between the peekaboo or the Saint Laurent SDJ for men. I first saw the SDJ in the flesh at the Saint Laurent Men's boutique at Rodeo Drive in LA, but after carrying the peekaboo, I just couldn't say no to it! I'm sure everyone who's posted on here and who has their own peekaboo will know this by now, but the build quality, finishing and smell of the leather is juuuust intoxicating! Haven't quite gotten round to the Strap You's or the bag bugs yet, but all in due time! Attaching some photos to this post but since it's my first, forgive me if the photos or formatting doesn't appear properly 







Some action shots - took him out for his maiden voyage last week, and paired him with monk loafers and a Breitling watch.


----------



## memo.alive

sirdonulus said:


> Hello fellow fendi fellas!
> 
> I'm new to PF and been following this thread for some time and drooling over everyone's post on their Peekaboos. It was my birthday last week, so finally decided to take the plunge and forked out for a Fendi Peekaboo Selleria, in navy blue .
> 
> For the longest time, I couldn't decide between the peekaboo or the Saint Laurent SDJ for men. I first saw the SDJ in the flesh at the Saint Laurent Men's boutique at Rodeo Drive in LA, but after carrying the peekaboo, I just couldn't say no to it! I'm sure everyone who's posted on here and who has their own peekaboo will know this by now, but the build quality, finishing and smell of the leather is juuuust intoxicating! Haven't quite gotten round to the Strap You's or the bag bugs yet, but all in due time! Attaching some photos to this post but since it's my first, forgive me if the photos or formatting doesn't appear properly
> 
> View attachment 3662827
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662826
> 
> 
> Some action shots - took him out for his maiden voyage last week, and paired him with monk loafers and a Breitling watch.
> 
> View attachment 3662829
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662831


Nice!!! Congrats!!! Happy belated B'day, and welcome to the club!!!


----------



## Prada Prince

sirdonulus said:


> Hello fellow fendi fellas!
> 
> I'm new to PF and been following this thread for some time and drooling over everyone's post on their Peekaboos. It was my birthday last week, so finally decided to take the plunge and forked out for a Fendi Peekaboo Selleria, in navy blue .
> 
> For the longest time, I couldn't decide between the peekaboo or the Saint Laurent SDJ for men. I first saw the SDJ in the flesh at the Saint Laurent Men's boutique at Rodeo Drive in LA, but after carrying the peekaboo, I just couldn't say no to it! I'm sure everyone who's posted on here and who has their own peekaboo will know this by now, but the build quality, finishing and smell of the leather is juuuust intoxicating! Haven't quite gotten round to the Strap You's or the bag bugs yet, but all in due time! Attaching some photos to this post but since it's my first, forgive me if the photos or formatting doesn't appear properly
> 
> View attachment 3662827
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662826
> 
> 
> Some action shots - took him out for his maiden voyage last week, and paired him with monk loafers and a Breitling watch.
> 
> View attachment 3662829
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662831



Happy belated birthday and welcome to the club. It's a beautiful Peekaboo!


----------



## averagejoe

sirdonulus said:


> Hello fellow fendi fellas!
> 
> I'm new to PF and been following this thread for some time and drooling over everyone's post on their Peekaboos. It was my birthday last week, so finally decided to take the plunge and forked out for a Fendi Peekaboo Selleria, in navy blue .
> 
> For the longest time, I couldn't decide between the peekaboo or the Saint Laurent SDJ for men. I first saw the SDJ in the flesh at the Saint Laurent Men's boutique at Rodeo Drive in LA, but after carrying the peekaboo, I just couldn't say no to it! I'm sure everyone who's posted on here and who has their own peekaboo will know this by now, but the build quality, finishing and smell of the leather is juuuust intoxicating! Haven't quite gotten round to the Strap You's or the bag bugs yet, but all in due time! Attaching some photos to this post but since it's my first, forgive me if the photos or formatting doesn't appear properly
> 
> View attachment 3662827
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662826
> 
> 
> Some action shots - took him out for his maiden voyage last week, and paired him with monk loafers and a Breitling watch.
> 
> View attachment 3662829
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662831


The navy is stunning! Congratulations!

And great choice of the Peekaboo over the men's SDJ. There is a big price difference, but the Fendi's details make it worthwhile. I got to handle the men's SDJ at the Saint Laurent boutique and was not impressed. The leather was thin, and curved at the edges. The bag's leather was so thin that the bag looked unlined. Quite different from the women's SDJ somehow. I would buy it if it were half priced.

Besides, I've been reading some posts on the Saint Laurent forum about some quality issues, and while I know every brand will have some, the ones I saw on that forum were of the leather peeling (same type of leather on the grained calfskin SDJ that I want). 

The leather on the Peekaboo is so much nicer. Very resilient and thick yet supple.

Your look is very well-coordinated, by the way. Now I want the navy too.


----------



## memo.alive

This is a duplicate thread by mistake, please go to https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fendi-fellas.962133/

Cheers!


----------



## bagsrightnow

Thanks guys!! 

Average Joe - I didn't notice any leather bending in the SDJ at the store but maybe just didn't look close enough. Yeh heard abt some quality issues too. Wasn't quite ready to spend the money (despite the fact I can get nearly 2 SDJs for 1 Peekaboo lol) if there are quality issues.... 

The navy really is beautiful. I have a lot of blues in my wardrobe and I thought the navy could go well with both brown or black shoes.


----------



## memo.alive

Hey guys!
Shots from today's outfit, featuring my bicolor "Fun Furs" logo bracelet, let me know what you think of the color combo, I'm still kind of self conscious about it, but I've seen it many times and really loved how it looks ...





If weather conditions allow it, the outfit I have planned for tomorrow will involve more of my Fendi goodies, and BTW, @averagejoe I'm really jealous of your bandouliere, now I'm dying for the strapyou I want to arrive, and also, I don't know if you guys have seen them but, have you checked Burberry's latest bags (women's)? They feature really cool straps with the house check on one side and leather on the tone of the bag on the other side, I'm really hoping Burberry catches on with the strap trend and they start selling them separately...


----------



## averagejoe

Nice colour combo! Very "Spring" and vibrant with a nice mix of tones. What brand is the bag? It matches your Ferragamo belt to a T. I find it hard to buy matching blue accessories because there are so many tones of blue. I got an Hermes belt in Prussian Blue thinking it would match my blue Ferragamo drivers and it didn't match (tone was quite different), so I got a Gucci dark blue belt which was then too dark (it was close to a blue Gucci dress shoe I own, though). So then I bought another pair of Ferragamo drivers to match the Gucci belt. 

I still have nothing to match the Hermes Prussian Blue. Thankfully the other side is black so I've been using the black side the most.

My Fendi Monster belt is grey on one side and blue on the other (I think it's called "Chalkboard blue"). Also doesn't match much of what I own in blue.

I did see the Burberry straps, and would like them if they were sold separately as well. A great way to add a touch of Burberry to an accessory. 

I want two more Vuitton Bandoulieres. I want the one which is black on one side and denim Epi on the other with silver hardware. I also want one with blue on one side and multi-colour Epi on the other. The latter is very stunning, but both of them have a blue that doesn't match anything blue that I own, so I won't get them yet till I can get something to match them.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Nice colour combo! Very "Spring" and vibrant with a nice mix of tones. What brand is the bag? It matches your Ferragamo belt to a T. I find it hard to buy matching blue accessories because there are so many tones of blue. I got an Hermes belt in Prussian Blue thinking it would match my blue Ferragamo drivers and it didn't match (tone was quite different), so I got a Gucci dark blue belt which was then too dark (it was close to a blue Gucci dress shoe I own, though). So then I bought another pair of Ferragamo drivers to match the Gucci belt.
> 
> I still have nothing to match the Hermes Prussian Blue. Thankfully the other side is black so I've been using the black side the most.
> 
> My Fendi Monster belt is grey on one side and blue on the other (I think it's called "Chalkboard blue"). Also doesn't match much of what I own in blue.
> 
> I did see the Burberry straps, and would like them if they were sold separately as well. A great way to add a touch of Burberry to an accessory.
> 
> I want two more Vuitton Bandoulieres. I want the one which is black on one side and denim Epi on the other with silver hardware. I also want one with blue on one side and multi-colour Epi on the other. The latter is very stunning, but both of them have a blue that doesn't match anything blue that I own, so I won't get them yet till I can get something to match them.


Actually I think the "matching" of the bag and the ferragamo belt is the magic of Instagram, haha, IRL the bag is more of a navy blue and the belt itself is more royal blue / electric blue, the belt tone is quite "lighter" in terms of the darkness of the color, it is still beautifully saturated but is not as dark as the bag, and, well, believe it or not, the bag is from Zara, TBH it sometimes surpirses me how well that bag photographs even when it isn't even leather.

When I saw that bag two years ago in Zara's website I had to have it, now that I come to think of it, maybe the bag is inspired (read copied) from Bottega's Roma satchel, in fact, if Romas were bigger I'd definitely buy one, but the larger model doesn't even compare to the Zara bag, that one is quite roomy.

And as for matching colors, a personal note is, don't try to match the colors or the tones perfectly, I'd suggest for you to take a more relaxed approach, I think the secret in mixing colors is knowing if they actually compliment one another, that gives you room to play and have fun and to not stress wether tones of a certain color match and keep on looking for an exact match, I think that's quite a feat, it's happened to me before, but TBH it was random, I have a dark orange Zara coat that I bought easily 5 years ago, and last year I bought a pair of dogers from BV, turns out the orange from the coat and the orange from the dogers seems to match perfectly, and quite incredibly since I didn't even think of that when I bought the BV dogers.

Anyways, that's a recommendation, don't sweat it and don't obsess, just trust your gut, and I know what you're thinking, devil (and a great outfit) is in the details, but, then again, it's fashion and style we're talking about, rules are meant to be broken (although thoughtfully and carefully).

And also, I think you're having a bandouliere addiction my friend! Haha, that silver epi/monogram is a beauty, and those two you're commenting also sound very nice, I wonder where is it that you saw them? I'm guessing inventory in boutiques is quite extensive compared to the website, since I tried looking for your exact bandouliere and didn't seem to find it listed on the site.

I really want to get an LV bandouliere, partially since they seem to be kind of cheaper than the Fendi ones (or at least from what I've seen between Fendi's and LV's website).

Anyways, let's just hope Burberry finally catches on with the strap trend, otherwise I might do something crazy like waiting for a bag with a cool strap from Burberry to be on sale, buy it, keep the strap and perhaps gift the bag to someone.

Thank you for your kind feedback on the outfit!


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Actually I think the "matching" of the bag and the ferragamo belt is the magic of Instagram, haha, IRL the bag is more of a navy blue and the belt itself is more royal blue / electric blue, the belt tone is quite "lighter" in terms of the darkness of the color, it is still beautifully saturated but is not as dark as the bag, and, well, believe it or not, the bag is from Zara, TBH it sometimes surpirses me how well that bag photographs even when it isn't even leather.
> 
> When I saw that bag two years ago in Zara's website I had to have it, now that I come to think of it, maybe the bag is inspired (read copied) from Bottega's Roma satchel, in fact, if Romas were bigger I'd definitely buy one, but the larger model doesn't even compare to the Zara bag, that one is quite roomy.
> 
> And as for matching colors, a personal note is, don't try to match the colors or the tones perfectly, I'd suggest for you to take a more relaxed approach, I think the secret in mixing colors is knowing if they actually compliment one another, that gives you room to play and have fun and to not stress wether tones of a certain color match and keep on looking for an exact match, I think that's quite a feat, it's happened to me before, but TBH it was random, I have a dark orange Zara coat that I bought easily 5 years ago, and last year I bought a pair of dogers from BV, turns out the orange from the coat and the orange from the dogers seems to match perfectly, and quite incredibly since I didn't even think of that when I bought the BV dogers.
> 
> Anyways, that's a recommendation, don't sweat it and don't obsess, just trust your gut, and I know what you're thinking, devil (and a great outfit) is in the details, but, then again, it's fashion and style we're talking about, rules are meant to be broken (although thoughtfully and carefully).
> 
> And also, I think you're having a bandouliere addiction my friend! Haha, that silver epi/monogram is a beauty, and those two you're commenting also sound very nice, I wonder where is it that you saw them? I'm guessing inventory in boutiques is quite extensive compared to the website, since I tried looking for your exact bandouliere and didn't seem to find it listed on the site.
> 
> I really want to get an LV bandouliere, partially since they seem to be kind of cheaper than the Fendi ones (or at least from what I've seen between Fendi's and LV's website).
> 
> Anyways, let's just hope Burberry finally catches on with the strap trend, otherwise I might do something crazy like waiting for a bag with a cool strap from Burberry to be on sale, buy it, keep the strap and perhaps gift the bag to someone.
> 
> Thank you for your kind feedback on the outfit!



Lol! Good idea with the Burberry. It's too bad the strap doesn't come with the Banner bag (my favourite women's Burberry bag), or at least it doesn't look like it from the website. I don't like the style of the bags that the strap is on, and I don't know if my mom would like it either (she'll be the one keeping the purse). 

Thanks for your tips on styling. I guess I am obsessing a bit over whether the tones match precisely or not. I get a bit self-conscious when I go out and I notice that something doesn't match exactly. I should take your advice and just sport the colour proudly.

That is a Zara bag?! Couldn't tell. It actually looks high quality, especially with the grain of the leather which is fake. Yes, I thought of the BV right away but I didn't see any Intrecciatto details so I thought that it is a different brand. The Instagram thing does make it look like a perfect match with your belt.

As for the LV Bandouliere's, here are two stock photos:

This is the Epi one.






The one below is not the exact one I saw. The one I saw has dark blue leather on one side, and lots of red and blue on the other, but the style is similar (can't find that product online):


----------



## averagejoe

By the way, these are nice too:









Great way of adding colour to the Peekaboo.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Lol! Good idea with the Burberry. It's too bad the strap doesn't come with the Banner bag (my favourite women's Burberry bag), or at least it doesn't look like it from the website. I don't like the style of the bags that the strap is on, and I don't know if my mom would like it either (she'll be the one keeping the purse).
> 
> Thanks for your tips on styling. I guess I am obsessing a bit over whether the tones match precisely or not. I get a bit self-conscious when I go out and I notice that something doesn't match exactly. I should take your advice and just sport the colour proudly.
> 
> That is a Zara bag?! Couldn't tell. It actually looks high quality, especially with the grain of the leather which is fake. Yes, I thought of the BV right away but I didn't see any Intrecciatto details so I thought that it is a different brand. The Instagram thing does make it look like a perfect match with your belt.
> 
> As for the LV Bandouliere's, here are two stock photos:
> 
> This is the Epi one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one below is not the exact one I saw. The one I saw has dark blue leather on one side, and lots of red and blue on the other, but the style is similar (can't find that product online):


Really liked the first one, and the second one the graphic pattern is gorgeous but, the tones don't convince me, but as you said, if the tones are more navy blue / red, that would be very interesting.

About the banner, I know right?!?!? The banner is gorgeous and look at this beauty!!!:





And you're right, the banner does not come with the house check strap, it comes with a thin leather strap, I think usually black or depending on the colors/design of the bag, and yeah, my mom would be the recipient of the bag too, I have to check with my SAs at Burberry, I'll tell them to notify me when they're on final sale (I'm lucky enough Burberry is the only luxury brand that enters final sale in the department store I go buy stuff from, well, in my town is the only place to find luxury items).


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> By the way, these are nice too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great way of adding colour to the Peekaboo.


Loved the first one, black and yellow is gorgeous, although, it is going to sound weird coming from me (considering I'm not especially afraid of colors) but, I don't think I could use the hot pink side from that one that often, then again, its fantastic, the second one is nice, although I'm not sure about the color combo, personally I've never used colors that way, I know they're harmonic but for some reason, to me they kind of conflict a little.

Still, of all the bandoulieres the one you bought is the one that sold me, although I'd love to have an infrarouge monogram one, if they ever (hope they will) make it.


----------



## Prada Prince

I definitely recommend getting LV Bandoulieres as a way to dress up the bags. The price points for Vuitton's straps are far more reasonable than those charged by quite a number of other houses. 

I'm absolutely obsessed with my LV Race Bandouliere and use it all the time on my Peekaboo and PS1 in particular.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Loved the first one, black and yellow is gorgeous, although, it is going to sound weird coming from me (considering I'm not especially afraid of colors) but, I don't think I could use the hot pink side from that one that often, then again, its fantastic, the second one is nice, although I'm not sure about the color combo, personally I've never used colors that way, I know they're harmonic but for some reason, to me they kind of conflict a little.
> 
> Still, of all the bandoulieres the one you bought is the one that sold me, although I'd love to have an infrarouge monogram one, if they ever (hope they will) make it.


I know what you mean. I love the pop of colours but I'm not sure if I can pull them off.

I wonder if they did make a Bandouliere in Infrarouge mono. I'd like that too. Nice touch of sporty red.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> I definitely recommend getting LV Bandoulieres as a way to dress up the bags. The price points for Vuitton's straps are far more reasonable than those charged by quite a number of other houses.
> 
> I'm absolutely obsessed with my LV Race Bandouliere and use it all the time on my Peekaboo and PS1 in particular.


I really like yours too. Too bad they don't sell it anymore. It has a perfect dose of blue which is what I want in my next Bandouliere. I think I missed the boat on this one though.

And yes, the price points are nice. I was surprised how much pricier some of Fendi's are. I want the Dior J'ADIOR one but that one is very expensive.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Really liked the first one, and the second one the graphic pattern is gorgeous but, the tones don't convince me, but as you said, if the tones are more navy blue / red, that would be very interesting.
> 
> About the banner, I know right?!?!? The banner is gorgeous and look at this beauty!!!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're right, the banner does not come with the house check strap, it comes with a thin leather strap, I think usually black or depending on the colors/design of the bag, and yeah, my mom would be the recipient of the bag too, I have to check with my SAs at Burberry, I'll tell them to notify me when they're on final sale (I'm lucky enough Burberry is the only luxury brand that enters final sale in the department store I go buy stuff from, well, in my town is the only place to find luxury items).


Never seen this Banner before. It's very nice. Didn't expect something so graphic from Burberry.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I really like yours too. Too bad they don't sell it anymore. It has a perfect dose of blue which is what I want in my next Bandouliere. I think I missed the boat on this one though.
> 
> And yes, the price points are nice. I was surprised how much pricier some of Fendi's are. I want the Dior J'ADIOR one but that one is very expensive.



Exactly, I loved the Dior one, but I could not justify getting that strap which could pay for almost three Vuitton Bandoulieres!


----------



## memo.alive

Hey guys, upon suggestion by @averagejoe here are shots of yesterday's outfit, hope you guys like it...


----------



## memo.alive

Also, I already have shots of today's outfit and can't wait to share them but I have to learn to keep my pace here


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Hey guys, upon suggestion by @averagejoe here are shots of yesterday's outfit, hope you guys like it...
> View attachment 3665894
> View attachment 3665895
> View attachment 3665896
> View attachment 3665897
> View attachment 3665898
> View attachment 3665900


LOVE LOVE LOVE your watch, and your Peekaboo of course, and your shoes, and...too many to list.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE your watch, and your Peekaboo of course, and your shoes, and...too many to list.


Thanks man!! I love some of your goodies too! Well you know I'm certainly a fan of your bandouliere, and those sneakers from your outfit the other day I really liked them too, I know you usually don't post face pics but I'd love to see your sunglasses selection! To me shades are quite an indication of someone's attitude/personality.

Hope one day you'll grace us with a pic with your shades on!


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Thanks man!! I love some of your goodies too! Well you know I'm certainly a fan of your bandouliere, and those sneakers from your outfit the other day I really liked them too, I know you usually don't post face pics but I'd love to see your sunglasses selection! To me shades are quite an indication of someone's attitude/personality.
> 
> Hope one day you'll grace us with a pic with your shades on!


Thanks. I agree about sunglasses. They do sat a lot about attitude and personality, and they also say a lot about the face structure of the person who wears it as flattering shapes on some may look terrible on others. I will take pics of my sunglasses collection, but probably without the face as I do not want to be identified on a public forum. I'll take them when my new Gucci's come back from the optical (I took them there to add prescription lenses).


----------



## papertiger

OK, so _this_ is where all the best dressed, most stylish and handsomest looking guys hang-out on the forum

I think I will be officially watching this thread from now on. All you Fendi loving gentlemen are absolutely rockin'


----------



## bagsrightnow

aww thanks @papertiger This is definitely one of more interesting threads on PF!! I'm always keeping an eye on the posts from @memo.alive and @Prada Prince and all their outfits and bag posts  
Fendi Fellas representing!!

Took my peekaboo out for another shopping trip (can't believe I still haven't given him/her a name yet) to Hermes and ended up getting a gold 32mm H-Belt (in the Guillochee finish) in red/tan colour combination.










For the sake of continuity, I wore the belt in the same outfit as my previous post..... IRL I probably won't wear it with this outfit though....bit too much going on lol. Will probably wear the gold H belt (with red side outwards) in an all-black ensemble. Plus my Peekaboo, of course


----------



## averagejoe

sirdonulus said:


> aww thanks @papertiger This is definitely one of more interesting threads on PF!! I'm always keeping an eye on the posts from @memo.alive and @Prada Prince and all their outfits and bag posts
> Fendi Fellas representing!!
> 
> Took my peekaboo out for another shopping trip (can't believe I still haven't given him/her a name yet) to Hermes and ended up getting a gold 32mm H-Belt (in the Guillochee finish) in red/tan colour combination.
> 
> View attachment 3666866
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666867
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666868
> 
> 
> For the sake of continuity, I wore the belt in the same outfit as my previous post..... IRL I probably won't wear it with this outfit though....bit too much going on lol. Will probably wear the gold H belt (with red side outwards) in an all-black ensemble. Plus my Peekaboo, of course
> 
> View attachment 3666870


Nice! The Guilloche is my favourite finish. I have it in silver. 

I love how the orange Hermes box peeks out of your Peekaboo.


----------



## memo.alive

Hey fellas!
Outfit from yesterday, I think I'm really pushing the yellow too much lately, what do you think?...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Hey fellas!
> Outfit from yesterday, I think I'm really pushing the yellow too much lately, what do you think?...
> View attachment 3666945
> View attachment 3666946
> View attachment 3666947
> View attachment 3666948


I love it! It's not everyday I see a yellow motorcycle jacket! And with the touches of yellow on your Peekaboo, more yellow in your outfit will be complimentary


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I love it! It's not everyday I see a yellow motorcycle jacket! And with the touches of yellow on your Peekaboo, more yellow in your outfit will be complimentary


Actually, when i saw the jacket online, I thought it was bit too expensive, I waited and then I found a coupon for the site and well, the rest is history, since where I live it isn't actually very cold, it arrived almost a month ago and I had to wait and see if the weather changed so I could use it, fortunately this week weather has been quite cool, so I was able to finally use the jacket, in fact, the reason I really wanted the jacket is because I visualized it paired with the peekaboo, how amazing isn't it? That when you get something either it is a consequence of something you already own, or it will start a chain reaction of shopping! HAHAHA...


----------



## memo.alive

Oh, and now that I think of it, in some degree, the peekaboo was a consequence of my color block shoes (the brown and yellow ones)...


----------



## memo.alive

sirdonulus said:


> aww thanks @papertiger This is definitely one of more interesting threads on PF!! I'm always keeping an eye on the posts from @memo.alive and @Prada Prince and all their outfits and bag posts
> Fendi Fellas representing!!
> 
> Took my peekaboo out for another shopping trip (can't believe I still haven't given him/her a name yet) to Hermes and ended up getting a gold 32mm H-Belt (in the Guillochee finish) in red/tan colour combination.
> 
> View attachment 3666866
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666867
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666868
> 
> 
> For the sake of continuity, I wore the belt in the same outfit as my previous post..... IRL I probably won't wear it with this outfit though....bit too much going on lol. Will probably wear the gold H belt (with red side outwards) in an all-black ensemble. Plus my Peekaboo, of course
> 
> View attachment 3666870


Thanks for keeping an eye on the thread @sirdonulus!!! Now, quick question, what size is your peekaboo? Is it the large (original) one? Or is it the small (medium) one? Also, I absolutely ADORE, your tie / belt combo, the tie is F A N T A S T I C, major tie envy here, and also vest envy, I'm not that into shape to actually wear a vest so well, you really make vests look so effortless and cool...


----------



## Prada Prince

memo.alive said:


> Hey fellas!
> Outfit from yesterday, I think I'm really pushing the yellow too much lately, what do you think?...
> View attachment 3666945
> View attachment 3666946
> View attachment 3666947
> View attachment 3666948



It's a little drop of sunshine [emoji274]!


----------



## Prada Prince

sirdonulus said:


> aww thanks @papertiger This is definitely one of more interesting threads on PF!! I'm always keeping an eye on the posts from @memo.alive and @Prada Prince and all their outfits and bag posts
> Fendi Fellas representing!!
> 
> Took my peekaboo out for another shopping trip (can't believe I still haven't given him/her a name yet) to Hermes and ended up getting a gold 32mm H-Belt (in the Guillochee finish) in red/tan colour combination.
> 
> View attachment 3666866
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666867
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666868
> 
> 
> For the sake of continuity, I wore the belt in the same outfit as my previous post..... IRL I probably won't wear it with this outfit though....bit too much going on lol. Will probably wear the gold H belt (with red side outwards) in an all-black ensemble. Plus my Peekaboo, of course
> 
> View attachment 3666870



Beautiful new purchase and amazing outfit!!! Love the guilloche finish! 

And of course, thanks for the compliment! Right back at ya! [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Thanks for keeping an eye on the thread @sirdonulus!!! Now, quick question, what size is your peekaboo? Is it the large (original) one? Or is it the small (medium) one? Also, I absolutely ADORE, your tie / belt combo, the tie is F A N T A S T I C, major tie envy here, and also vest envy, I'm not that into shape to actually wear a vest so well, you really make vests look so effortless and cool...


It looks like the "small", the same one that you and I have.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Actually, when i saw the jacket online, I thought it was bit too expensive, I waited and then I found a coupon for the site and well, the rest is history, since where I live it isn't actually very cold, it arrived almost a month ago and I had to wait and see if the weather changed so I could use it, fortunately this week weather has been quite cool, so I was able to finally use the jacket, in fact, the reason I really wanted the jacket is because I visualized it paired with the peekaboo, how amazing isn't it? That when you get something either it is a consequence of something you already own, or it will start a chain reaction of shopping! HAHAHA...





memo.alive said:


> Oh, and now that I think of it, in some degree, the peekaboo was a consequence of my color block shoes (the brown and yellow ones)...



Oh I know 100% what you mean about this shopping domino effect. Didn't know that your shoes came first, though.

Since I got my Peekaboo, I have spent a lot more on things to go with it, like the LV Racetrack Moccasins, the LV Bandouliere, and two more pieces that I may reveal soon (I have something on hold for me today and I also purchased something yesterday. They're nothing major but I wouldn't have bought them if I didn't have the Peekaboo).


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Oh I know 100% what you mean about this shopping domino effect. Didn't know that your shoes came first, though.
> 
> Since I got my Peekaboo, I have spent a lot more on things to go with it, like the LV Racetrack Moccasins, the LV Bandouliere, and two more pieces that I may reveal soon (I have something on hold for me today and I also purchased something yesterday. They're nothing major but I wouldn't have bought them if I didn't have the Peekaboo).


EXACTLY! The strap I'm looking for is precisely a direct consequence of the peekaboo, funny since the strap will not only compliment the peekaboo but other bags I have, and you're such a tease! Now I'm very intrigued by your purchases!...


----------



## HermesVersace

So I know this started out as a thread for men with PABs, but here are my contributions nonetheless lol.


----------



## crisbac

HermesVersace said:


> So I know this started out as a thread for men with PABs, but here are my contributions nonetheless lol.
> View attachment 3667672
> View attachment 3667673


Your Kurioso is adorable!


----------



## averagejoe

HermesVersace said:


> So I know this started out as a thread for men with PABs, but here are my contributions nonetheless lol.
> View attachment 3667672
> View attachment 3667673


Great style! And this thread is for guys with Fendis, so anything Fendi goes!


----------



## averagejoe

I got a Coach Rexy charm yesterday. Had the blue leather version on hold for me for today but I decided not to get it yet. 

Here's what I wore today, including the Burberry Britain watch that I have, and my new LV Bandouliere which is quite magical under the sun:


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I got a Coach Rexy charm yesterday. Had the blue leather version on hold for me for today but I decided not to get it yet.
> 
> Here's what I wore today, including the Burberry Britain watch that I have, and my new LV Bandouliere which is quite magical under the sun:
> View attachment 3667733
> View attachment 3667734
> View attachment 3667735
> View attachment 3667736
> View attachment 3667737


That is nice!!!!! Ugh, you're giving me so much charm envy, the rexys on my local Coach boutique were never stocked, I never even had a chance to get one.


----------



## memo.alive

HermesVersace said:


> So I know this started out as a thread for men with PABs, but here are my contributions nonetheless lol.
> View attachment 3667672
> View attachment 3667673


Nice bag and bug! Is your sweater from the Balmain x H&M capsule?


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> That is nice!!!!! Ugh, you're giving me so much charm envy, the rexys on my local Coach boutique were never stocked, I never even had a chance to get one.


You may have a chance now. They have stocked on new ones at both locations I inquired at. I want the blue one with the mohawk, but $200 CDN for a Coach charm seems a bit hefty.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I got a Coach Rexy charm yesterday. Had the blue leather version on hold for me for today but I decided not to get it yet.
> 
> Here's what I wore today, including the Burberry Britain watch that I have, and my new LV Bandouliere which is quite magical under the sun:
> View attachment 3667733
> View attachment 3667734
> View attachment 3667735
> View attachment 3667736
> View attachment 3667737



Damnit AJ! Now you've given me something else to put on my wishlist! That Rexy looks adorbs!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Damnit AJ! Now you've given me something else to put on my wishlist! That Rexy looks adorbs!


I'm hesitant to get the blue leather one with Mohawk because I want the same J'ADIOR bracelet you have, and I won't be able to get both . And as a Dior addict, I think the Dior one wins by a landslide (just not the price).


----------



## HermesVersace

averagejoe said:


> I got a Coach Rexy charm yesterday. Had the blue leather version on hold for me for today but I decided not to get it yet.
> 
> Here's what I wore today, including the Burberry Britain watch that I have, and my new LV Bandouliere which is quite magical under the sun:
> View attachment 3667733
> View attachment 3667734
> View attachment 3667735
> View attachment 3667736
> View attachment 3667737



That is such a cute charm! I remember I wanted the dinosaur sweater they made, but decided against it since it reminded me of the one YSL also made.



memo.alive said:


> Nice bag and bug! Is your sweater from the Balmain x H&M capsule?



Thank you! Yes, it was actually the only one in my size the store had in stock upon release.


----------



## HermesVersace

crisbac said:


> Your Kurioso is adorable!



Thank you, crisbac!  He's a little camera shy as you can see.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I'm hesitant to get the blue leather one with Mohawk because I want the same J'ADIOR bracelet you have, and I won't be able to get both . And as a Dior addict, I think the Dior one wins by a landslide (just not the price).



Bracelet buddies! [emoji6]


----------



## bagsrightnow

memo.alive said:


> Thanks for keeping an eye on the thread @sirdonulus!!! Now, quick question, what size is your peekaboo? Is it the large (original) one? Or is it the small (medium) one? Also, I absolutely ADORE, your tie / belt combo, the tie is F A N T A S T I C, major tie envy here, and also vest envy, I'm not that into shape to actually wear a vest so well, you really make vests look so effortless and cool...



On the fendi.com website, it's the one that measures 41cm across in length so I suppose it's the small/medium one? I tried on the original large size but felt it was too large for everyday use. Felt like I was carrying around my kitchen sink in that bag lol  Thanks for the tie and vest compliments! I found the tie at this random pop-up store somewhere in Tokyo, and the vest is from Hugo Boss. I LOVE vests - they're great for layering, and perfect for the current weather. I'm down in Australia so it's autumn here right now. Also love your yellow leather jacket!! Not everyday you see one, and not everyone can pull it off like you 

Will be heading down to LV later this afternoon so may have a quick look at the bandoullieres @averagejoe i love your shiny epi metallic one! 

@HermesVersace welcome to the thread!!! always happy to see what other Fendi bags are being carried around by guys out there!


----------



## bagsrightnow

also just random off-topic - in terms of bags, a lot of girls/guys have the Birkin as their respective Holy Grail. While I love watching people carry the Birkin (my sister has 2) and appreciate the aesthetics and craftsmanship I don't think it suits me. Personally, the peekaboo is a holy grail bag for me. Consider myself really fortunate and lucky to be able to afford it. BUT, now that it's ticked off my list, I'm on the hunt for another bag. Any suggestions? LOL may have a slight bag obsession here....  I still really really love the SDJ and would definitely use it for everyday work use, chucking all my random crap in it. I don't think I'll do that for the peekaboo though. It feels too important and luxurious for me to do that just yet. As mentioned earlier in this thread, I (and other PF members) have read about some quality issues, so i'm kinda in a dilemma here


----------



## bagsrightnow

#firstworldproblems


----------



## HermesVersace

sirdonulus said:


> also just random off-topic - in terms of bags, a lot of girls/guys have the Birkin as their respective Holy Grail. While I love watching people carry the Birkin (my sister has 2) and appreciate the aesthetics and craftsmanship I don't think it suits me. Personally, the peekaboo is a holy grail bag for me. Consider myself really fortunate and lucky to be able to afford it. BUT, now that it's ticked off my list, I'm on the hunt for another bag. Any suggestions? LOL may have a slight bag obsession here....  I still really really love the SDJ and would definitely use it for everyday work use, chucking all my random crap in it. I don't think I'll do that for the peekaboo though. It feels too important and luxurious for me to do that just yet. As mentioned earlier in this thread, I (and other PF members) have read about some quality issues, so i'm kinda in a dilemma here



I think the Diorever bag in a dark color and largest size can be pulled off by a guy!


----------



## bagsrightnow

HermesVersace said:


> I think the Diorever bag in a dark color and largest size can be pulled off by a guy!
> View attachment 3667847



oooooh gorgeous!!!! never considered one before! shall hafta go check it out! thanks @HermesVersace


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Bracelet buddies! [emoji6]


I'm hoping!!!


----------



## averagejoe

HermesVersace said:


> I think the Diorever bag in a dark color and largest size can be pulled off by a guy!
> View attachment 3667847





sirdonulus said:


> oooooh gorgeous!!!! never considered one before! shall hafta go check it out! thanks @HermesVersace



Great suggestion @HermesVersace ! @sirdonulus , you'll love the leather, which is taurillon on the grained versions. Taurillon is like the Selleria leather on your Peekaboo. The quality of Dior is stellar, too. Just inspect the bag at the boutique next time and you'll see what I mean.

Some guys on the Dior forum have it. Here is @incoralblue 's large Diorever in Midnight Blue:






And here is @hoching_yiu 's large black Diorever (the flap can be kept open and locked to the back of the bag):


----------



## memo.alive

sirdonulus said:


> also just random off-topic - in terms of bags, a lot of girls/guys have the Birkin as their respective Holy Grail. While I love watching people carry the Birkin (my sister has 2) and appreciate the aesthetics and craftsmanship I don't think it suits me. Personally, the peekaboo is a holy grail bag for me. Consider myself really fortunate and lucky to be able to afford it. BUT, now that it's ticked off my list, I'm on the hunt for another bag. Any suggestions? LOL may have a slight bag obsession here....  I still really really love the SDJ and would definitely use it for everyday work use, chucking all my random crap in it. I don't think I'll do that for the peekaboo though. It feels too important and luxurious for me to do that just yet. As mentioned earlier in this thread, I (and other PF members) have read about some quality issues, so i'm kinda in a dilemma here



Mmm, well it all depends on what kind of bag you want, I'm actually right now, waiting for a Puzzle XL to arrive to my country, from what the SA told me that model wasn't supposed to be sent to my country but since I asked it seems they'll send one for me (I think either I'm really lucky or they reaaaaally want to sell), the same thing happened with my peekaboo, that model wasn't supposed to arrive anywhere in my country but they sent it from Italy to the boutique I inquired (it took quite a while but it definitely was worth the wait, and everyone at the Fendi boutique WERE SUCH SWEETHEARTS!!! I ADORE THEM!).

The thing with the puzzle is that, to me is quite a geometric and graphical statement, and this model in specific has multicolor, in beautfiful tones, so when I saw it online, I knew at least I had to ask, and it seems (if destiny is conspiring with me) that I'll be able to acquire it sometime this year.

Now, for bags to die for, mhmmm, do you like briefcases and such? Prior to the peekaboo I was on the lookout for a Bottega Venetta briefcase (the one with the envelope type flap on the front), I'm still in love with it but since I already have 2 briefcases (a vintage Chanel and a Ferragamo) I decided against buying another one, also from BV, I love the Roma, but for me the issue is that the Roma is quite small even the largest model, so it's a pass for me.

And about the Birkin, well, yeah, the aesthetic of the bag is quite specific, it screams old money and heritage luxury and doesn't precisely match the style of a young stylish fashion oriented person, IMHO if I had the money I'd love to get a taupe and silver one, but, since that's not the case, I better remove that thought off my mind, haha.

And, well, thank you for the compliments on the jacket and SURPRISE, IT'S NOT LEATHER, AHAHAHAHA, wow, that jacket really does the trick with pictures, it is actually canvas, I think I may have gone a little overboard with the filters? Bless you snapchat / Instagram! AHAHAH.

#FirstWorldProblems #SorryNotSorry #BagAddiction


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> You may have a chance now. They have stocked on new ones at both locations I inquired at. I want the blue one with the mohawk, but $200 CDN for a Coach charm seems a bit hefty.


Yeah, I don't think so, unfortunately in my country they don't actually stock very cool styles, from what the SA told me at my local Coach, all the Coach stores in the country don't actually belong to Coach directly but a firm that has the rights on several brands to sell them in the country, so that firm decides what kind of inventory they'll handle, and it seems they're pretty conservative regarding their purchased inventory.

And even so, from all the not so interesting stock, the good or newest / cool stock remains in only one boutique in the entire country and unfortunately my local boutique only gets the leftovers.

I mean, I'll try but TBH I don't think I'd be able to track any Rexy, I mean, I wanted the big Rexy charm in whichever color but that is definitely impossible under the circumstance, I mean, they don't even handle the keychains with the minirexys like the one you have.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Great suggestion @HermesVersace ! @sirdonulus , you'll love the leather, which is taurillon on the grained versions. Taurillon is like the Selleria leather on your Peekaboo. The quality of Dior is stellar, too. Just inspect the bag at the boutique next time and you'll see what I mean.
> 
> Some guys on the Dior forum have it. Here is @incoralblue 's large Diorever in Midnight Blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is @hoching_yiu 's large black Diorever (the flap can be kept open and locked to the back of the bag):


Ok I'm loving  @hoching_yiu's sweater on the second pic, and the diorever does look nice! Now that I think of it, my first choice from Hermés wasn't even the Birkin (I'll pretend for a second it is a possibility for me), it was the Kelly Depeche, I would love to have one of those...





Then again, it is technically a bag but a briefcase...


----------



## Prada Prince

sirdonulus said:


> also just random off-topic - in terms of bags, a lot of girls/guys have the Birkin as their respective Holy Grail. While I love watching people carry the Birkin (my sister has 2) and appreciate the aesthetics and craftsmanship I don't think it suits me. Personally, the peekaboo is a holy grail bag for me. Consider myself really fortunate and lucky to be able to afford it. BUT, now that it's ticked off my list, I'm on the hunt for another bag. Any suggestions? LOL may have a slight bag obsession here....  I still really really love the SDJ and would definitely use it for everyday work use, chucking all my random crap in it. I don't think I'll do that for the peekaboo though. It feels too important and luxurious for me to do that just yet. As mentioned earlier in this thread, I (and other PF members) have read about some quality issues, so i'm kinda in a dilemma here



I would say that my Birkin has been my holy grail for the longest time, and I definitely want to add more Birkins and Kellys to my collection. 

However, I absolutely love my YSL SDJ. I have the women's edition in large, but I'm not sure if they still make it in that size. I would still definitely recommend the SDJ if you still have your heart set on it. The bag feels solid and substantial, due to the layers of leather used in its construction to keep it as structured as possible. I haven't had any quality issues with it, and I definitely prefer it to the new unstructured version. 

Here's a pic of my cobalt SDJ for your reference...


----------



## bagsrightnow

mmmmm the more I look at the Diorever tote the more I like it! shape reminds me of the SDJ! Shall hafta go into the boutique and check it out and see if it fits/suits me. I'm in the market for either a tote, briefcase, or satchel + top-handle kind of design. I wouldn't use the peekaboo daily for work as i think it's too flashy for my work environment, so i mainly use the peekabo on my days off or shopping spree trips when i feel like carrying something special and dressing up a bit. The SDJ or Diorever could fit the bill, but shall see.

I LOVEEEE the loewe puzzle! I've had it since end of 2015, again, using it occasionally when I'm out on the town running errands or shopping (ie: not working lol), and the compliments I get from both guys and girls are insane. I think I bought it before the XL size came out, and before the versions without the handles were released, but still think it fits my build. The strap itself is also one of the earlier ones, where Loewe only had punched 1-2 holes in the entire strap, so you were quite limited to how short/long you wanted the strap to be. I think a lot of customers gave feedback about it and the newer Puzzles I've seen have since got more holes in the straps. Here are some pics of it. Apologies if this is not Fendi-related, but i simply love the puzzle, and since there isn't an actual Loewe forum, thought i'd just post it here


----------



## bagsrightnow

Prada Prince said:


> I would say that my Birkin has been my holy grail for the longest time, and I definitely want to add more Birkins and Kellys to my collection.
> 
> However, I absolutely love my YSL SDJ. I have the women's edition in large, but I'm not sure if they still make it in that size. I would still definitely recommend the SDJ if you still have your heart set on it. The bag feels solid and substantial, due to the layers of leather used in its construction to keep it as structured as possible. I haven't had any quality issues with it, and I definitely prefer it to the new unstructured version.
> 
> Here's a pic of my cobalt SDJ for your reference...
> 
> View attachment 3668209



OMGGG major bag envy from you @Prada Prince !!! speechless. look at that shade of cobalt blue!! Well with the quality issues, I've read the gold stamping of the "SAINT LAURENT" peels off. I'm hoping that since the men's version is a blind stamp, it removes that factor. Not a major fan of the supple version either. Love a work tote bag to be structures as all hell lol


----------



## Prada Prince

sirdonulus said:


> mmmmm the more I look at the Diorever tote the more I like it! shape reminds me of the SDJ! Shall hafta go into the boutique and check it out and see if it fits/suits me. I'm in the market for either a tote, briefcase, or satchel + top-handle kind of design. I wouldn't use the peekaboo daily for work as i think it's too flashy for my work environment, so i mainly use the peekabo on my days off or shopping spree trips when i feel like carrying something special and dressing up a bit. The SDJ or Diorever could fit the bill, but shall see.
> 
> I LOVEEEE the loewe puzzle! I've had it since end of 2015, again, using it occasionally when I'm out on the town running errands or shopping (ie: not working lol), and the compliments I get from both guys and girls are insane. I think I bought it before the XL size came out, and before the versions without the handles were released, but still think it fits my build. The strap itself is also one of the earlier ones, where Loewe only had punched 1-2 holes in the entire strap, so you were quite limited to how short/long you wanted the strap to be. I think a lot of customers gave feedback about it and the newer Puzzles I've seen have since got more holes in the straps. Here are some pics of it. Apologies if this is not Fendi-related, but i simply love the puzzle, and since there isn't an actual Loewe forum, thought i'd just post it here
> 
> View attachment 3668326
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668327
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668328
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668329
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668330
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668331



I've had the Loewe Puzzle bag on my mind too! It looks amazeballs on you! Which size is the one you have?


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Yeah, I don't think so, unfortunately in my country they don't actually stock very cool styles, from what the SA told me at my local Coach, all the Coach stores in the country don't actually belong to Coach directly but a firm that has the rights on several brands to sell them in the country, so that firm decides what kind of inventory they'll handle, and it seems they're pretty conservative regarding their purchased inventory.
> 
> And even so, from all the not so interesting stock, the good or newest / cool stock remains in only one boutique in the entire country and unfortunately my local boutique only gets the leftovers.
> 
> I mean, I'll try but TBH I don't think I'd be able to track any Rexy, I mean, I wanted the big Rexy charm in whichever color but that is definitely impossible under the circumstance, I mean, they don't even handle the keychains with the minirexys like the one you have.


Oh that is unfortunate. I do know what you mean about the boutiques being operated by a different brand. Some brands choose this route for international expansion, and then the operating company may choose low-risk products that have high profit margins and sell relatively well.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Ok I'm loving  @hoching_yiu's sweater on the second pic, and the diorever does look nice! Now that I think of it, my first choice from Hermés wasn't even the Birkin (I'll pretend for a second it is a possibility for me), it was the Kelly Depeche, I would love to have one of those...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, it is technically a bag but a briefcase...


WOW! The Kelly Depeche looks awesome! I wouldn't mind a briefcase. You can always dress a briefcase down, especially one made so beautifully.


----------



## averagejoe

sirdonulus said:


> mmmmm the more I look at the Diorever tote the more I like it! shape reminds me of the SDJ! Shall hafta go into the boutique and check it out and see if it fits/suits me. I'm in the market for either a tote, briefcase, or satchel + top-handle kind of design. I wouldn't use the peekaboo daily for work as i think it's too flashy for my work environment, so i mainly use the peekabo on my days off or shopping spree trips when i feel like carrying something special and dressing up a bit. The SDJ or Diorever could fit the bill, but shall see.
> 
> I LOVEEEE the loewe puzzle! I've had it since end of 2015, again, using it occasionally when I'm out on the town running errands or shopping (ie: not working lol), and the compliments I get from both guys and girls are insane. I think I bought it before the XL size came out, and before the versions without the handles were released, but still think it fits my build. The strap itself is also one of the earlier ones, where Loewe only had punched 1-2 holes in the entire strap, so you were quite limited to how short/long you wanted the strap to be. I think a lot of customers gave feedback about it and the newer Puzzles I've seen have since got more holes in the straps. Here are some pics of it. Apologies if this is not Fendi-related, but i simply love the puzzle, and since there isn't an actual Loewe forum, thought i'd just post it here
> 
> View attachment 3668326
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668327
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668328
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668329
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668330
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668331


The size of the Puzzle bag looks perfect on you.

Both the SDJ and Diorever can fit your needs. The Diorever has the extra advantage of a flap closure to prevent pick-pockets. The hole in the middle of the flap for the handles has a flap below it too, so the entire bag is sealed when the flap is closed. Very nice design. As well, its construction and quality is better than the SDJ.

@Prada Prince the SDJ for men is not constructed like yours. The leather is much thinner. You'll notice how the top corners curl a bit because of this (pictures from SSense):


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> The size of the Puzzle bag looks perfect on you.
> 
> Both the SDJ and Diorever can fit your needs. The Diorever has the extra advantage of a flap closure to prevent pick-pockets. The hole in the middle of the flap for the handles has a flap below it too, so the entire bag is sealed when the flap is closed. Very nice design. As well, its construction and quality is better than the SDJ.
> 
> @Prada Prince the SDJ for men is not constructed like yours. The leather is much thinner. You'll notice how the top corners curl a bit because of this (pictures from SSense):



Ah okay, fair enough.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Ah okay, fair enough.


I think your SDJ belonged to a class of SDJs that were made better.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I think your SDJ belonged to a class of SDJs that were made better.



Yeah, I've no complaints about mine, but I can see the potential problems with that new one...


----------



## Prada Prince

I'm back with an actual Fendi-related post (shock-horror!)... 

Wore the twins, Chuck and Blair out for brunch in the sun today!


----------



## smudleybear

averagejoe said:


> I got a Coach Rexy charm yesterday. Had the blue leather version on hold for me for today but I decided not to get it yet.
> 
> Here's what I wore today, including the Burberry Britain watch that I have, and my new LV Bandouliere which is quite magical under the sun:
> View attachment 3667733
> View attachment 3667734
> View attachment 3667735
> View attachment 3667736
> View attachment 3667737



Wow, everything is just stunning, from your watch to your peekaboo and most of all your LV strap!!! Just spot on! The COACH charm is so cute!


----------



## memo.alive

He guys, some candids from an "outfit" I wore yesterday, pardon the expression and the simpleness, I was bored and waiting for my takeout...






Also, please excuse the not so white soles


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> I'm back with an actual Fendi-related post (shock-horror!)...
> 
> Wore the twins, Chuck and Blair out for brunch in the sun today!
> 
> View attachment 3668648
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668650
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668653


Adorable twins!


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> He guys, some candids from an "outfit" I wore yesterday, pardon the expression and the simpleness, I was bored and waiting for my takeout...
> View attachment 3668888
> 
> View attachment 3668887
> 
> View attachment 3668886
> 
> Also, please excuse the not so white soles


Lol! I wouldn't have noticed the dirt but now that you mentioned it...

The expression on your face is the one that most models put on. It's the look of effortless confidence.

Your sunglasses collection must have some extraordinary styles! The ones you have here are octagonal! Very unique.

Have you ever tried on the Dior SoReal sunglasses in silver (like, the whole thing is silver, including the lenses)? I think you would look cool in those.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Lol! I wouldn't have noticed the dirt but now that you mentioned it...
> 
> The expression on your face is the one that most models put on. It's the look of effortless confidence.
> 
> Your sunglasses collection must have some extraordinary styles! The ones you have here are octagonal! Very unique.
> 
> Have you ever tried on the Dior SoReal sunglasses in silver (like, the whole thing is silver, including the lenses)? I think you would look cool in those.


Now that you mention the Dior So real, haha, in fact last week Gilt just did it again, I was browsing the daily sales and I ran into a shades sale, among the styles there was a Dior So real that was the ones with light blue and color blocked on top with beige, they catched my eye, but for some reason I knew that probably Gilt would carry more styles, and then, the inevitable happened I found a pair of Dior So real in burgundy with rose gold metal, black on the sides and the lenses were brown, I fell immediately, so, funny you mention that exact model, they're supposedly arriving next week, so you'll probably be seeing them soon !!

Funny thing also, last year I ran into a similar (copycat) model that was, like very very cheap, and I loved the color, ordered them, but Gilt had an "inventory mishap" and they didn't come through with the order, so let's just say that model I think got stuck on my subconscious, who'd have thought a year later I'd buy the real deal in a shade I'd been looking FOR YEARS, it's been easily 2 years since I wanted to get sunglasses with burgundy on them, so, funny how destiny and the universe keep on conspiring and making and arranging things to happen.

So @averagejoe, yes, the Dior So real are definitely something I'm interested, something tells me that, if the luxury department store in my city carried Dior in any way I'd be as much as a fan as you are !!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Lol! I wouldn't have noticed the dirt but now that you mentioned it...
> 
> The expression on your face is the one that most models put on. It's the look of effortless confidence.
> 
> Your sunglasses collection must have some extraordinary styles! The ones you have here are octagonal! Very unique.
> 
> Have you ever tried on the Dior SoReal sunglasses in silver (like, the whole thing is silver, including the lenses)? I think you would look cool in those.


Also on the same sunglasses collection topic, I think I need help, I honestly actually can confirm I have a problem, I have too many (although are there ever too many?) sunglasses, I'm such a hoarder, and something tells me not only sunglasses...


----------



## bagsrightnow

Prada Prince said:


> I'm back with an actual Fendi-related post (shock-horror!)...
> 
> Wore the twins, Chuck and Blair out for brunch in the sun today!
> 
> View attachment 3668648
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668650
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668653


 LOL the twins Chuck and Blair? cool names!


----------



## bagsrightnow

memo.alive said:


> He guys, some candids from an "outfit" I wore yesterday, pardon the expression and the simpleness, I was bored and waiting for my takeout...
> View attachment 3668888
> 
> View attachment 3668887
> 
> View attachment 3668886
> 
> Also, please excuse the not so white soles



loving your outfit again @memo.alive ! and i see you have a montblanc wallet too! I find their leather quality pretty amazing, yet the brand doesn't usually get the attention and publicity it deserves.


----------



## memo.alive

sirdonulus said:


> loving your outfit again @memo.alive ! and i see you have a montblanc wallet too! I find their leather quality pretty amazing, yet the brand doesn't usually get the attention and publicity it deserves.


Oh please don't remind me, last year I had the chance to buy a wallet exactly like mine (I love mine's design so much) but I passed, thinking in the future they'd still have it in their inventory, it was quite heartbreaking for me since, everywhere they handle Montblanc in the country said that model was discontinued YEARS AGO! I'm so heartbroken since I've been having difficulties finding another wallet that I'd actually fall in love with the design (I saw a LV with the damier canvas on the outside and red leather on the inside, but, I don't know, I wasn't completely sold), I love mine, but on the inside, since the lining is jacquard, I messed it up completely by now (which to me is the only downside to Montblanc and many other luxury brands, even Fendi lines theirs with jacquard and not leather).

Mine is a westside black mystery in leather, it's EFFING AMAZING! I LOVE IT! And fortunately I also bought the briefcase from that collection as well (THANK GOD I DID THAT), I'm in love,I've had that wallet for more than 3 years now and i think the briefcase 2 at least, it's just, ugh, I'm in love, but the actual heartbreak came when I searched EVERYWHERE online to see if anything was available and it turns out I think there's just this one seller on e-bay but then again, I don't think is very wise to trust an e-bay seller, also, if I got it, it would be WAY MORE EXPENSIVE than when I got mine here in the country, since because of the currency rate, well, anyways, ugh, I know you didn't mean to but I've just been reminded of my recent heartbreak regarding the westside black mystery line, haha.

And yeah, Montblanc, has quite a stunning quailty, my wallet is a testament to that, the color is intact, except for certain spots but, well, unlike the way I handle my bags, that wallet has been through so much with me, so, I think is quite astonishing that it has survived in such a great condition this long.


----------



## Prada Prince

sirdonulus said:


> LOL the twins Chuck and Blair? cool names!



Haha thanks


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Now that you mention the Dior So real, haha, in fact last week Gilt just did it again, I was browsing the daily sales and I ran into a shades sale, among the styles there was a Dior So real that was the ones with light blue and color blocked on top with beige, they catched my eye, but for some reason I knew that probably Gilt would carry more styles, and then, the inevitable happened I found a pair of Dior So real in burgundy with rose gold metal, black on the sides and the lenses were brown, I fell immediately, so, funny you mention that exact model, they're supposedly arriving next week, so you'll probably be seeing them soon !!
> 
> Funny thing also, last year I ran into a similar (copycat) model that was, like very very cheap, and I loved the color, ordered them, but Gilt had an "inventory mishap" and they didn't come through with the order, so let's just say that model I think got stuck on my subconscious, who'd have thought a year later I'd buy the real deal in a shade I'd been looking FOR YEARS, it's been easily 2 years since I wanted to get sunglasses with burgundy on them, so, funny how destiny and the universe keep on conspiring and making and arranging things to happen.
> 
> So @averagejoe, yes, the Dior So real are definitely something I'm interested, something tells me that, if the luxury department store in my city carried Dior in any way I'd be as much as a fan as you are !!


Wow! They're meant to be! I'm glad the copycat one didn't work out because the Dior ones are much nicer. They have effects and finishes that lower end sunglasses cannot achieve.

I hope your city gets a Dior, or a store that carries Dior, soon. For the longest time, Toronto only had one Dior concession inside a luxury department store, but in the last 3 years, we got 2 more, and now a boutique is on the way, too.


----------



## memo.alive

Hey guys!
Yesterday I took some shots of what I wore while running errands, I got home at night and I started watching 13 reasons why and well, 3 episodes later was too late, haha, so, here are some shots...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Hey guys!
> Yesterday I took some shots of what I wore while running errands, I got home at night and I started watching 13 reasons why and well, 3 episodes later was too late, haha, so, here are some shots...
> View attachment 3669827
> View attachment 3669828
> View attachment 3669829
> View attachment 3669830
> View attachment 3669831
> View attachment 3669832


Wow! You certainly have a lot of colours that match your Peekaboo. 

I really enjoy your posts. Thank you for keeping them coming!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Wow! You certainly have a lot of colours that match your Peekaboo.
> 
> I really enjoy your posts. Thank you for keeping them coming!


And I love all your lovely comments, thank you for being so supportive! It really makes me keep going! I already have another post, from today's outfit, but I think I'll save that one for tomorrow, the one from today's getup, is actually quite different, today I wanted to take a change with colors, anyways, if you keep liking them, I'll keep'em coming


----------



## memo.alive

Hey guys this is a long one, a lot ot shots came out of sunday's attire, so here it goes, please pardon the amount of pics...
















Like I said in the last post, I decided to take a different direction against the color palette I'd been using.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Hey guys this is a long one, a lot ot shots came out of sunday's attire, so here it goes, please pardon the amount of pics...
> View attachment 3671529
> 
> View attachment 3671535
> 
> View attachment 3671536
> 
> View attachment 3671530
> 
> View attachment 3671528
> 
> View attachment 3671531
> 
> View attachment 3671537
> 
> View attachment 3671532
> 
> Like I said in the last post, I decided to take a different direction against the color palette I'd been using.


I love the red! Very nice look!

Is your Prada bag meant to be reversible? If not, then what a creative way to wear the bag! Dior Homme made some bags a while ago that look like they were flipped inside out and had the pocket portion just dangling:






Is that a Ferragamo bracelet?


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I love the red! Very nice look!
> 
> Is your Prada bag meant to be reversible? If not, then what a creative way to wear the bag! Dior Homme made some bags a while ago that look like they were flipped inside out and had the pocket portion just dangling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a Ferragamo bracelet?


Well I don't know if the bag is meant to be reversible but since I saw the interior and it had the logo, a little light bulb appeared over my head, I've been using the bag inside out sometimes when I use a lot of red and want something that maches the outfit but not necessarily add a lot of red, and yes the bracelet is Ferragamo!

BTW, I love the brown and black Dior bag from the picture! and also the brown bracelet from the model on the right, and also the shoes from the same guy.


----------



## memo.alive

Also @averagejoe My SoReal came today, turns out the picture wasn't really faithful to the colors, but anyways I loved them, as soon as I wear them I'll share a pic either here (If I pair them with something Fendi) or I'll look for a thread in the Dior forum to share.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Also @averagejoe My SoReal came today, turns out the picture wasn't really faithful to the colors, but anyways I loved them, as soon as I wear them I'll share a pic either here (If I pair them with something Fendi) or I'll look for a thread in the Dior forum to share.


Please join our DIor Dudes thread!
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dudes-and-their-diors.784718/

We'd love to see your SoReals modeled there.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Well I don't know if the bag is meant to be reversible but since I saw the interior and it had the logo, a little light bulb appeared over my head, I've been using the bag inside out sometimes when I use a lot of red and want something that maches the outfit but not necessarily add a lot of red, and yes the bracelet is Ferragamo!
> 
> BTW, I love the brown and black Dior bag from the picture! and also the brown bracelet from the model on the right, and also the shoes from the same guy.


It is indeed a good way for colour control, if you want less red or more red.

I love the Dior Homme looks shown here. They're from a few years ago so the pieces are not available anymore, but I love every part of the look. I even love their leather shirts.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> It is indeed a good way for colour control, if you want less red or more red.
> 
> I love the Dior Homme looks shown here. They're from a few years ago so the pieces are not available anymore, but I love every part of the look. I even love their leather shirts.


Actually I was wondering if they were wearing leather shirts, now you've confirmed my suspicion, even though I imagine it must not be very comfortable, it is quite an unexpected material for a T-shirt.


----------



## Prada Prince

I was reminiscing about my spring break in Italy back in 2015 and found a pic of me and Schmidty in Pisa...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Actually I was wondering if they were wearing leather shirts, now you've confirmed my suspicion, even though I imagine it must not be very comfortable, it is quite an unexpected material for a T-shirt.


I have a leather Valentino shirt and it's made of such soft lambskin that it is very comfortable. I just can't wear it when it is warm because the lambskin can't breathe like conventional shirt fabrics, and it will feel too hot.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I have a leather Valentino shirt and it's made of such soft lambskin that it is very comfortable. I just can't wear it when it is warm because the lambskin can't breathe like conventional shirt fabrics, and it will feel too hot.


Wow, now that sounds interesting, you truly are a luxe outfit all the way kinda guy, I have some statement pieces but it's mostly regular pret-a-porter from casual brands. Although I must say if we're talking leather, I have a leather belt jacket from the Margiela x H&M capsule that I adore, although I don't wear it that often, since well, it makes such a statement and also, where I live is not that cold, it is actually quite hot all the time.

I'd love to see a pic of you wearing that leather shirt when you wear it (which I think will be until A/W season starts).


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Wow, now that sounds interesting, you truly are a luxe outfit all the way kinda guy, I have some statement pieces but it's mostly regular pret-a-porter from casual brands. Although I must say if we're talking leather, I have a leather belt jacket from the Margiela x H&M capsule that I adore, although I don't wear it that often, since well, it makes such a statement and also, where I live is not that cold, it is actually quite hot all the time.
> 
> I'd love to see a pic of you wearing that leather shirt when you wear it (which I think will be until A/W season starts).


Are you talking about this jacket? It is definitely a statement piece.




One of the tones of the jacket go with your Peekaboo.

I guess I tend to collect pieces over the years and they're definitely not all luxe. I used to have some more statement pieces but because I find that I don't wear them and they tend to look dated over time, I have sold most of them or given them away, and kept the classics. My big regret was Versace x H&M. A lot of the pieces I got were so gaudy, and I gave some pieces away. I still have 3 of them, including a pair of studded shorts which I haven't ever worn but it matches the studded T-shirt top, the only piece I have worn and liked.

Now I gravitate more towards more understated designs that are difficult to identify by season, and done in luxe ways. Like the Valentino shirt I have is a very standard shirt, but done is a super soft dark blue lambskin with burnished details. I attached a picture below (cropped from one of my photos from January), with my Prada Saffiano portfolio and Dior VIII watch (sorry, no Fendi in this pic):


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Are you talking about this jacket? It is definitely a statement piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the tones of the jacket go with your Peekaboo.
> 
> I guess I tend to collect pieces over the years and they're definitely not all luxe. I used to have some more statement pieces but because I find that I don't wear them and they tend to look dated over time, I have sold most of them or given them away, and kept the classics. My big regret was Versace x H&M. A lot of the pieces I got were so gaudy, and I gave some pieces away. I still have 3 of them, including a pair of studded shorts which I haven't ever worn but it matches the studded T-shirt top, the only piece I have worn and liked.
> 
> Now I gravitate more towards more understated designs that are difficult to identify by season, and done in luxe ways. Like the Valentino shirt I have is a very standard shirt, but done is a super soft dark blue lambskin with burnished details. I attached a picture below (cropped from one of my photos from January), with my Prada Saffiano portfolio and Dior VIII watch (sorry, no Fendi in this pic):
> View attachment 3675165



Precisely that jacket:



Well that shirt does look really interesting and quite understated, I imagined it would make quite a statement really nice!


----------



## memo.alive

Ok so, stills from something I threw on today for lunch with a friend, cheers!


----------



## alopez3289

Hey guys!
This is my first post in this thread ☺️
Today's outfit with my BTW mini and chick charm


----------



## memo.alive

alopez3289 said:


> Hey guys!
> This is my first post in this thread ☺️
> Today's outfit with my BTW mini and chick charm


Lovely tones on your outfit, question, is your BTW taupe or beige? It looks like it's taupe but perhaps the camera (cellphones tend to do that) did something with the actual color.


----------



## freepockets

I posted this in the TJMaxx finds forum so forgive the double post. It's the 2013 borsa uomo vitello in nero rutenio leather I picked up recently.


----------



## memo.alive

freepockets said:


> I posted this in the TJMaxx finds forum so forgive the double post. It's the 2013 borsa uomo vitello in nero and rutenio leathers I picked up recently.


Nice tote! Love the shape and the pequinesque pattern on the leather.


----------



## alopez3289

memo.alive said:


> Lovely tones on your outfit, question, is your BTW taupe or beige? It looks like it's taupe but perhaps the camera (cellphones tend to do that) did something with the actual color.



The color of the bag is "light grey"... but it's definitely more beige... pretty true to the color of the picture


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Ok so, stills from something I threw on today for lunch with a friend, cheers!
> View attachment 3675652
> View attachment 3675653
> View attachment 3675654
> View attachment 3675655
> View attachment 3675657



Really well-coordinated, especially with the touch of pink on your wrist to match the hints of pink on your SoReals.

Is the Fendi bracelet reversible or do you have it in green and this colour as well?


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Really well-coordinated, especially with the touch of pink on your wrist to match the hints of pink on your SoReals.
> 
> Is the Fendi bracelet reversible or do you have it in green and this colour as well?


I'm guessing it's reversible since it's pink on one side and green in the other, also the Fun fur logo plaque is removable, so I can switch the colors.


----------



## averagejoe

alopez3289 said:


> Hey guys!
> This is my first post in this thread ☺️
> Today's outfit with my BTW mini and chick charm


Yay! More Fendi Fellas!

Your look rocks! Your shirt is like made for your bag! Cute chick charm, too.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> I'm guessing it's reversible since it's pink on one side and green in the other, also the Fun fur logo plaque is removable, so I can switch the colors.


Two bracelets in one. I love it!


----------



## averagejoe

freepockets said:


> I posted this in the TJMaxx finds forum so forgive the double post. It's the 2013 borsa uomo vitello in nero rutenio leather I picked up recently.


Nice tote! It looks like it has a tone-on-tone Fendi stripe pattern.


----------



## bagsrightnow

Woo Hoo one more Fendi fella! We need to beat em over at the LV men's club


----------



## alopez3289

Here's some older photos with Blueminious ☺️❤️
	

		
			
		

		
	





And my Micro peekaboo with Karlito


----------



## averagejoe

alopez3289 said:


> Here's some older photos with Blueminious ☺️❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676414
> View attachment 3676415
> 
> 
> And my Micro peekaboo with Karlito
> 
> View attachment 3676417


Wow you got quite the collection! I love your Karlito and micro Peekaboo!


----------



## chinchin7

alopez3289 said:


> Here's some older photos with Blueminious ☺️❤️




is that a bottega veneta pouch?


----------



## alopez3289

chinchin7 said:


> is that a bottega veneta pouch?


Yep, it's a medium document pouch. Surprisingly it's my favorite go-to bag


----------



## averagejoe

My outfit today. Took the first two pics while getting a small accessory for my Peekaboo at LV which I will reveal soon.

@memo.alive I took a photo of my new Gucci sunglasses with mirror gold prescription lenses. They go with my new gold-coloured accessories. I'll show some other sunglasses later.


----------



## bagsrightnow

averagejoe said:


> My outfit today. Took the first two pics while getting a small accessory for my Peekaboo at LV which I will reveal soon.
> 
> @memo.alive I took a photo of my new Gucci sunglasses with mirror gold prescription lenses. They go with my new gold-coloured accessories. I'll show some other sunglasses later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676840
> View attachment 3676841
> View attachment 3676842



This post and all the pics is everything [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> My outfit today. Took the first two pics while getting a small accessory for my Peekaboo at LV which I will reveal soon.
> 
> @memo.alive I took a photo of my new Gucci sunglasses with mirror gold prescription lenses. They go with my new gold-coloured accessories. I'll show some other sunglasses later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676840
> View attachment 3676841
> View attachment 3676842


Love the outfit, you're definitely such a classy guy with your color scheme.

Digging the shades a lot, the detail of the bee at the end of the temples is fantastic! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Love the outfit, you're definitely such a classy guy with your color scheme.
> 
> Digging the shades a lot, the detail of the bee at the end of the temples is fantastic! Thanks for sharing!


Thanks! I love the bee details too!


----------



## averagejoe

My latest acquisition for my beloved Peekaboo (and Dior Homme bag). I've spent so much time trying to dress up those two bags. @Prada Prince , now we're Bandouliere Race buddies too.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> My latest acquisition for my beloved Peekaboo (and Dior Homme bag). I've spent so much time trying to dress up those two bags. @Prada Prince , now we're Bandouliere Race buddies too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677781



Took the words right out of my mouth haha! [emoji108][emoji108]

Looks beautiful with your Peekaboo and Dior!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> My latest acquisition for my beloved Peekaboo (and Dior Homme bag). I've spent so much time trying to dress up those two bags. @Prada Prince , now we're Bandouliere Race buddies too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677781


Ugh, STAP!! Hahahaha...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Ugh, STAP!! Hahahaha...


By the way, I found the strap I was talking about last time with the multicolour Epi leather, but in the darker colour than the bright blue and pink:







It looks amazing, but not on my bag or on me. Something about the colours, especially when the strap is worn over the shoulder with the rainbow side up, doesn't look good on me.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> By the way, I found the strap I was talking about last time with the multicolour Epi leather, but in the darker colour than the bright blue and pink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677896
> 
> It looks amazing, but not on my bag or on me. Something about the colours, especially when the strap is worn over the shoulder with the rainbow side up, doesn't look good on me.


I think I definitely will head over LV shop this weekend to see if they have any bandoulieres, I've seen some new stuff on the website but something tells me that perhaps they may have something different at the store, but so far, nothing has actually caught my eye, well, the model you and @Prada Prince have, but then again, I don't think I'm going to find it in the local boutique.

I saw the multicolor monogram and I kind of dig it but TBH the hot pink on the other side is a turn off for me, even though I like vibrant colors, I think the colored monogram with the hot pink side just crosses the line for me:


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> By the way, I found the strap I was talking about last time with the multicolour Epi leather, but in the darker colour than the bright blue and pink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677896
> 
> It looks amazing, but not on my bag or on me. Something about the colours, especially when the strap is worn over the shoulder with the rainbow side up, doesn't look good on me.


In a related note, I'm in love with this but perhaps (since I replied to the pic asking about release info and they didn't respond) it won't be that easy to get:



I'm really obsessed with this strap...


----------



## memo.alive

O


memo.alive said:


> In a related note, I'm in love with this but perhaps (since I replied to the pic asking about release info and they didn't respond) it won't be that easy to get:
> View attachment 3677998
> 
> 
> I'm really obsessed with this strap...


Ok, didn't notice it before, this just broke my heart, seems this strap probably is not sold separately, it is sold with a bag (that I honestly wouldn't buy just to get the strap):






BTW, sorry for being mysterious, this one is Uri Minkoff (they really have some cool stuff since they rebranded from Ben Minkoff to Uri Minkoff, their AW 2017 collection is fantastic).


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> I think I definitely will head over LV shop this weekend to see if they have any bandoulieres, I've seen some new stuff on the website but something tells me that perhaps they may have something different at the store, but so far, nothing has actually caught my eye, well, the model you and @Prada Prince have, but then again, I don't think I'm going to find it in the local boutique.
> 
> I saw the multicolor monogram and I kind of dig it but TBH the hot pink on the other side is a turn off for me, even though I like vibrant colors, I think the colored monogram with the hot pink side just crosses the line for me:


I saw this on the UK website and I like it, but it's too much pink for my tastes. I do love the multicolor side, though.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> O
> 
> Ok, didn't notice it before, this just broke my heart, seems this strap probably is not sold separately, it is sold with a bag (that I honestly wouldn't buy just to get the strap):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, sorry for being mysterious, this one is Uri Minkoff (they really have some cool stuff since they rebranded from Ben Minkoff to Uri Minkoff, their AW 2017 collection is fantastic).


Maybe you can get the bag and then just switch the straps around. It's a cool strap!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Maybe you can get the bag and then just switch the straps around. It's a cool strap!


Perhaps if it goes on sale and it's a good deal I can consider it, it's such a shame, designers and brands really need to catch up to trends and consumer attitudes, this is the second strap I've seen that I'd wish it would be sold separately, anyways.

In the meantime I'll keep waiting for that Fendi strap that just doesn't seem to make it's way to the country.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Perhaps if it goes on sale and it's a good deal I can consider it, it's such a shame, designers and brands really need to catch up to trends and consumer attitudes, this is the second strap I've seen that I'd wish it would be sold separately, anyways.
> 
> In the meantime I'll keep waiting for that Fendi strap that just doesn't seem to make it's way to the country.



Maybe these brands want you to buy the whole bag because the profit margin is higher than just selling the strap. If you like the briefcase and it goes on sale, then it isn't a bad idea. The briefcase and strap probably cost less even at regular price than a Fendi StrapYou, so you'll get two things out of your purchase.

I want these Fendi StrapYou's:









And a red and bag hypnotic zigzag one that is now sold out (!!!) on ssense.com. I was hoping that it would be marked down because I didn't think people would pay over $1000 for a strap. I guess I was wrong.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Maybe these brands want you to buy the whole bag because the profit margin is higher than just selling the strap. If you like the briefcase and it goes on sale, then it isn't a bad idea. The briefcase and strap probably cost less even at regular price than a Fendi StrapYou, so you'll get two things out of your purchase.
> 
> I want these Fendi StrapYou's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a red and bag hypnotic zigzag one that is now sold out (!!!) on ssense.com. I was hoping that it would be marked down because I didn't think people would pay over $1000 for a strap. I guess I was wrong.


Ok the second one IS EFFING AWESOME!!!!!! I need to get into Fendi's website more often.

Now about the sold out item, please stop, don't freak me out. I'm still in touch with my SA and she sait the strap I wanted still didn't appear on the country's inventory, OMG, I really want that strap, well, anyways, I guess if it's not meant for me, then it is not, time will tell.

Once again, that second strap with the yellow motif, is kick-ass!!! And the back side in tan is gorgeous too!!!


----------



## memo.alive

Why o why did I enter ssense?...
Now I want this but it's so expensive so I don't think I'll ever get it...





Also if you're refering to this strap, I don't see it as sold out, I tried adding it to my cart to see if there was inventory and it allowed me to:


----------



## memo.alive

Also, these are my kicks!!!: https://www.ssense.com/en-us/men/product/fendi/black-zig-zag-sneakers/1763603

And BTW, what I paid for them wasn't even half the price from this site, I guess what my SA told me was truly right, in my country Fendi is way more cheaper than US or CA.


----------



## memo.alive

Also, I want this (I just entered the Italian Fendi site):





Last spam, promise.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Why o why did I enter ssense?...
> Now I want this but it's so expensive so I don't think I'll ever get it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also if you're refering to this strap, I don't see it as sold out, I tried adding it to my cart to see if there was inventory and it allowed me to:


I just tried again and it's not on the Canadian version of the website. I Googled the link, clicked it, and it redirected me as if the item was sold out. Ssense has regional settings, like sales that only apply to various items in some parts of the world (a friend of mine in the UK saw a full price Fusto while I saw one at 20% off during the sale). I'll keep checking back. 

The mini backpack charm may go on sale. I got my Fusto for a great price from Ssense so maybe you'll get the backpack for a good price too.


----------



## bagsrightnow

memo.alive said:


> Also, I want this (I just entered the Italian Fendi site):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last spam, promise.



Hahah this frog is so cute. Not happy. But cute


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Also, these are my kicks!!!: https://www.ssense.com/en-us/men/product/fendi/black-zig-zag-sneakers/1763603
> 
> And BTW, what I paid for them wasn't even half the price from this site, I guess what my SA told me was truly right, in my country Fendi is way more cheaper than US or CA.


WHAT THE?! And you paid full price?! NOT FAIR!!! 

I wonder if the Peekaboo is like half price in your country too!


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Ok the second one IS EFFING AWESOME!!!!!! I need to get into Fendi's website more often.



By the way, the second strap I posted matches your Peekaboo PERFECTLY.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> WHAT THE?! And you paid full price?! NOT FAIR!!!
> 
> I wonder if the Peekaboo is like half price in your country too!


Yeah, about that, sorry, mine were some of a weird encounter, for some reason, the department store where I got them, put them on sale at the end of the holiday season and they were valued way less than on ssense, they got up to 50% off and I got them, sorry I didn't specify that, now, I just realized prices on ssense are in CAD, not USD, the currency exchange is obviously different, but then again, I converted CAD to my local currency and they 20/25% higher priced than the original price I got them, while calculating what I paid and converting it to CAD I paid approximately 430 CAD for my kicks, neat right?


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> By the way, the second strap I posted matches your Peekaboo PERFECTLY.


I know, why did you have to do that?!?!?!?!? HAHAHA.

But no, I think I'm gonna stick with the waves strap obsession for now, although if I ever tan into that strap on sale I'd probably get it !!!



memo.alive said:


> Yeah, about that, sorry, mine were some of a weird encounter, for some reason, the department store where I got them, put them on sale at the end of the holiday season and they were valued way less than on ssense, they got up to 50% off and I got them, sorry I didn't specify that, now, I just realized prices on ssense are in CAD, not USD, the currency exchange is obviously different, but then again, I converted CAD to my local currency and they 20/25% higher priced than the original price I got them, while calculating what I paid and converting it to CAD I payed approximately 430 CAD for my kicks, neat right?


Oh and weird thing, once the sale season ended at the department store, the price went even higher than the original price last year, I'd never seen anything like that before on sale merch, it seems so odd but then I felt so good with myself for taking advantage of the discount, hahaha.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I just tried again and it's not on the Canadian version of the website. I Googled the link, clicked it, and it redirected me as if the item was sold out. Ssense has regional settings, like sales that only apply to various items in some parts of the world (a friend of mine in the UK saw a full price Fusto while I saw one at 20% off during the sale). I'll keep checking back.
> 
> The mini backpack charm may go on sale. I got my Fusto for a great price from Ssense so maybe you'll get the backpack for a good price too.


That is so weird!!!! Why would they do that?!?!?
Anyways, I'll let you know if it ever comes on sale in case you don't see it.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> That is so weird!!!! Why would they do that?!?!?
> Anyways, I'll let you know if it ever comes on sale in case you don't see it.


Thanks. I don't know why they would do that considering that they are based in Canada anyway, but maybe this means that this is not meant to be.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Yeah, about that, sorry, mine were some of a weird encounter, for some reason, the department store where I got them, put them on sale at the end of the holiday season and they were valued way less than on ssense, they got up to 50% off and I got them, sorry I didn't specify that, now, I just realized prices on ssense are in CAD, not USD, the currency exchange is obviously different, but then again, I converted CAD to my local currency and they 20/25% higher priced than the original price I got them, while calculating what I paid and converting it to CAD I paid approximately 430 CAD for my kicks, neat right?


Neat, and what a great price. We in Canada got hit really hard with a drop in our currency, and starting in 2015, we have paid 25-30% more for all of our designer goods. For years, we used to pay the same as the US, if not even less. I miss those days. My income certainly didn't rise 25-30% to match. Oh well...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> although if I ever tan into that strap on sale I'd probably get it !!!


I think this is probably going to determine which Fendi StrapYou I may end up getting, just whatever I see on sale which can match my bags.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Neat, and what a great price. We in Canada got hit really hard with a drop in our currency, and starting in 2015, we have paid 25-30% more for all of our designer goods. For years, we used to pay the same as the US, if not even less. I miss those days. My income certainly didn't rise 25-30% to match. Oh well...


Well, even when you guys suffered an increase, CAD prices compared to USD prices, regarding my local currency, buying Fendi stuff in CAD is way cheaper than buying in USD, I guess I have the advantage from a localization point of view, although I think Fendi is one of the few brands that carry lower valued goods against the prices in US, I think Bottega is also cheaper here than in the US but Prada, LV and so on I think it slightly (almost nothing really) cheaper, but not in the proportion Fendi carries their prices here.

The bad thing here is, the only places that carry Fendi are two department stores (one of those is non existent in my city) and the one that is in town, only carries a very small inventory of footwear (store inventory) and also the Fendi owned boutique which almost never has anything on sale and at most it hits 30% off, so, perhaps you guys don't get "cheaper" Fendi stuff, but have some online stores that go on sale way more than 30% off.

I'll keep ssense on my radar for sales, 3 weeks ago I bought something from shopbop for the first time since they had a sale, it was nice to know that another online store (I usually only buy from GILT) could actually send stuff to my country (due the the customs regulations in my country, if the online store does not offer pre-paid duties and taxes upfront, it is quite a hassle both economically and process wise to buy imported goods), so I only shop at e-stores that carry that service and charge me the final price including taxes, duties and other surcharges.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Well, even when you guys suffered an increase, CAD prices compared to USD prices, regarding my local currency, buying Fendi stuff in CAD is way cheaper than buying in USD, I guess I have the advantage from a localization point of view, although I think Fendi is one of the few brands that carry lower valued goods against the prices in US, I think Bottega is also cheaper here than in the US but Prada, LV and so on I think it slightly (almost nothing really) cheaper, but not in the proportion Fendi carries their prices here.
> 
> The bad thing here is, the only places that carry Fendi are two department stores (one of those is non existent in my city) and the one that is in town, only carries a very small inventory of footwear (store inventory) and also the Fendi owned boutique which almost never has anything on sale and at most it hits 30% off, so, perhaps you guys don't get "cheaper" Fendi stuff, but have some online stores that go on sale way more than 30% off.
> 
> I'll keep ssense on my radar for sales, 3 weeks ago I bought something from shopbop for the first time since they had a sale, it was nice to know that another online store (I usually only buy from GILT) could actually send stuff to my country (due the the customs regulations in my country, if the online store does not offer pre-paid duties and taxes upfront, it is quite a hassle both economically and process wise to buy imported goods), so I only shop at e-stores that carry that service and charge me the final price including taxes, duties and other surcharges.


Oh that explains it. For a while, LV in Canada was cheaper than the US, and it was better to buy here. I miss those days.

Try Farfetch and MatchesFashion as well. They include duties and sometimes have good sales. I bought these swimming trunks from Farfetch last year (the modelling pics are from Farfetch) and saved on duties/taxes. I couldn't get them in Canada anyway as this was not sold anywhere in Canada, and I LOVE THEM! Thank goodness for Farfetch. These are my dream swim trunks as they fit perfectly (they are slim-fitting which is very hard to find in a trunk somehow. I had searched far and wide and couldn't believe that a Fendi fit me the best. I would've expected a brand like Diesel to have less baggy trunks). They stocked my size which wouldn't have been stocked here in Canada even if it was available (Holt Renfrew trunk sizes start at 46). They come with a cute plastic zip-pouch to store the wet trunks in a bag without soaking the other contents of the bag.

The modelling pics are from Farfetch.

https://www.farfetch.com/ca/shopping/men/fendi-bag-bugs-swim-shorts-item-11460671.aspx?storeid=9560


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Oh that explains it. For a while, LV in Canada was cheaper than the US, and it was better to buy here. I miss those days.
> 
> Try Farfetch and MatchesFashion as well. They include duties and sometimes have good sales. I bought these swimming trunks from Farfetch last year (the modelling pics are from Farfetch) and saved on duties/taxes. I couldn't get them in Canada anyway as this was not sold anywhere in Canada, and I LOVE THEM! Thank goodness for Farfetch. These are my dream swim trunks as they fit perfectly (they are slim-fitting which is very hard to find in a trunk somehow. I had searched far and wide and couldn't believe that a Fendi fit me the best. I would've expected a brand like Diesel to have less baggy trunks). They stocked my size which wouldn't have been stocked here in Canada even if it was available (Holt Renfrew trunk sizes start at 46). They come with a cute plastic zip-pouch to store the wet trunks in a bag without soaking the other contents of the bag.
> 
> The modelling pics are from Farfetch.
> 
> https://www.farfetch.com/ca/shopping/men/fendi-bag-bugs-swim-shorts-item-11460671.aspx?storeid=9560
> 
> View attachment 3680421


I like the detail at the bottom of one of the sides with the face in white, nice, playful and graphic, now I get why you like them so much. I'm not much of a beach, or pool type so, swimwear is not really my thing, TBH anything that is cold related (ironically since the city I live in is hot as F&CK) is my kind of thing, I have a lot of cold weather clothes and even when I only get to wear them perhaps a week per year (and sometimes not the entire week altogether but certain days randomly) I adore cold weather clothes and TBH I really like cold better than heat.


----------



## memo.alive

In fact, today actually it would seem as if someone put the entire city inside an oven, it is something like this outside...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> I like the detail at the bottom of one of the sides with the face in white, nice, playful and graphic, now I get why you like them so much. I'm not much of a beach, or pool type so, swimwear is not really my thing, TBH anything that is cold related (ironically since the city I live in is hot as F&CK) is my kind of thing, I have a lot of cold weather clothes and even when I only get to wear them perhaps a week per year (and sometimes not the entire week altogether but certain days randomly) I adore cold weather clothes and TBH I really like cold better than heat.


Thanks! There aren't as many occasions to wear these trunks because I don't want to go to the beach with them. They're more for pool parties and stuff. The beach has so much sand, dirty water, and sunscreen that I don't want to "ruin" my trunks there, although I'm sure they won't actually ruin as they are made of water-repellent fabric.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> In fact, today actually it would seem as if someone put the entire city inside an oven, it is something like this outside...


Oh my. I would not like that. During the summer, I can't wear clothes that are too nice because I'll sweat a lot in them and ruin them. I would hate to live in a hot humid climate.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Oh my. I would not like that. During the summer, I can't wear clothes that are too nice because I'll sweat a lot in them and ruin them. I would hate to live in a hot humid climate.


No dude, it's not humid it is effing dry and hot, and the air literally feels like you've opened a preheated oven and the hot air comes on your face, that's what it's like here, in the worst days of summer we reach between 104 and 122 Fahrenheit (40 - 50 Celsius, we handle Celsius but I don't know if you guys are on the Fahrenheit scale) A/C is not luxury or even an optional appliance it is actually a necessity.

And it doesn't rain a lot, I mean, when it rains it pours (this city has some crazy a$$ weather) but very isolated episodes through the year.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> No dude, it's not humid it is effing dry and hot, and the air literally feels like you've opened a preheated oven and the hot air comes on your face, that's what it's like here, in the worst days of summer we reach between 104 and 122 Fahrenheit (40 - 50 Celsius, we handle Celsius but I don't know if you guys are on the Fahrenheit scale) A/C is not luxury or even an optional appliance it is actually a necessity.
> 
> And it doesn't rain a lot, I mean, when it rains it pours (this city has some crazy a$$ weather) but very isolated episodes through the year.


I wouldn't mind dry heat. I actually loved the weather during the summer in Las Vegas. Yours sounds like it. Dry heat means sweat will vapourize and clothes won't be drenched in sweat. The lack of rain also means more days to wear nice things.


----------



## memo.alive

So today I went to the department store where all the boutiques are, and went to LV, as I expected the selection didn't tailor my tastes, I saw the multicolore strap (with hot pink) @averagejoe, and just like i suspected, the monogram was fantastic but the hot pink definitely didn't add up, I would have prefered the other side to be black, grey, or something more neutral, I saw the monogram with coquelicot, and they said they had a version with blue, but they didn't have it at the time, also I asked for the blue monogram one and they said it wasn't even a possibility since the SA said it was from a runway last year, so not a chance.

I guess it is not meant to be (at least for the time being) also, I obviously went to Fendi to say hi to the guys there, and asked the manager about the strap I want, she said, it still does not arrive, but they'll be monitoring it (I hope they don't sell it when it arrives, since it most probably will arrive at another city where they have a men's section, and most likely only one piece will be sent to the country, my city's boutique only carries woman inventory and very few pieces from men, mostly one or two men's peekaboos).

Also I think I might do something crazy like buying this if it arrives to the store (the SA told me perhaps they could carry it soon):




I know, I shouldn't but ugh, from the moment I saw it, the colors (I think by now you've seen the pattern in me, I love that olive / military / khaki color, and the worst part is that, since it's a trending color this year everyone is making really cool stuff in that shade) I just couldn't get it out of my head...


----------



## bagsrightnow

memo.alive said:


> So today I went to the department store where all the boutiques are, and went to LV, as I expected the selection didn't tailor my tastes, I saw the multicolore strap (with hot pink) @averagejoe, and just like i suspected, the monogram was fantastic but the hot pink definitely didn't add up, I would have prefered the other side to be black, grey, or something more neutral, I saw the monogram with coquelicot, and they said they had a version with blue, but they didn't have it at the time, also I asked for the blue monogram one and they said it wasn't even a possibility since the SA said it was from a runway last year, so not a chance.
> 
> I guess it is not meant to be (at least for the time being) also, I obviously went to Fendi to say hi to the guys there, and asked the manager about the strap I want, she said, it still does not arrive, but they'll be monitoring it (I hope they don't sell it when it arrives, since it most probably will arrive at another city where they have a men's section, and most likely only one piece will be sent to the country, my city's boutique only carries woman inventory and very few pieces from men, mostly one or two men's peekaboos).
> 
> Also I think I might do something crazy like buying this if it arrives to the store (the SA told me perhaps they could carry it soon):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I shouldn't but ugh, from the moment I saw it, the colors (I think by now you've seen the pattern in me, I love that olive / military / khaki color, and the worst part is that, since it's a trending color this year everyone is making really cool stuff in that shade) I just couldn't get it out of my head...



Oooh that's a nice bag! Haven't seen that before! What's it called?


----------



## memo.alive

sirdonulus said:


> Oooh that's a nice bag! Haven't seen that before! What's it called?


It's the Rogue tote from Coach.


----------



## memo.alive

In other update, Matches fashion just ruined my life with their newsletter, since they made me aware this exists...
http://www.matchesfashion.com/intl/products/1162144

FML...


----------



## memo.alive

And of course I had to go to burberry and find out this...
https://us.burberry.com/the-dk88-doctor-s-bag-p40547101

Brands really need to STAAAP with this, why are they so keen on taking my money so easily...


----------



## bagsrightnow

memo.alive said:


> It's the Rogue tote from Coach.



That's a bag from Coach?! The side panels remind me of the Fendi whipstitch that they do! Lovely color tho!


----------



## bagsrightnow

memo.alive said:


> And of course I had to go to burberry and find out this...
> https://us.burberry.com/the-dk88-doctor-s-bag-p40547101
> 
> Brands really need to STAAAP with this, why are they so keen on taking my money so easily...



AHH YESSS the DK88!! Seen it in stores and online a couple of times. Also did a PF search to get some reviews on it but no one seems to be having one, or talking about them! 

They're sublime to look at and to hold either way. #takeallmymoney


----------



## memo.alive

sirdonulus said:


> That's a bag from Coach?! The side panels remind me of the Fendi whipstitch that they do! Lovely color tho!


They call it the "coach link leather detail" in fact that was the thing that I was drawn to and obviously the color combo, that green kills me and with yellow, black and dark orange, I'm slain.

I really do hope it arrives, I shouldn't since I already have my peekaboo and a Uri Minkoff briefcase on that color but, I just cant with that color!


----------



## memo.alive

sirdonulus said:


> AHH YESSS the DK88!! Seen it in stores and online a couple of times. Also did a PF search to get some reviews on it but no one seems to be having one, or talking about them!
> 
> They're sublime to look at and to hold either way. #takeallmymoney


I've always loved the doctor's bag concept, in fact, a few years back LV did a doctor's bag which was breathtaking:


----------



## bagsrightnow

memo.alive said:


> I've always loved the doctor's bag concept, in fact, a few years back LV did a doctor's bag which was breathtaking:



Haha yes saw that too! Think it was 2015 collection? Seems we have similar taste in bags [emoji23]


----------



## memo.alive

sirdonulus said:


> Haha yes saw that too! Think it was 2015 collection? Seems we have similar taste in bags [emoji23]


Which means we have amazing exquisite taste , after all there's a saying that goes "great minds think alike".


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> So today I went to the department store where all the boutiques are, and went to LV, as I expected the selection didn't tailor my tastes, I saw the multicolore strap (with hot pink) @averagejoe, and just like i suspected, the monogram was fantastic but the hot pink definitely didn't add up, I would have prefered the other side to be black, grey, or something more neutral, I saw the monogram with coquelicot, and they said they had a version with blue, but they didn't have it at the time, also I asked for the blue monogram one and they said it wasn't even a possibility since the SA said it was from a runway last year, so not a chance.
> 
> I guess it is not meant to be (at least for the time being) also, I obviously went to Fendi to say hi to the guys there, and asked the manager about the strap I want, she said, it still does not arrive, but they'll be monitoring it (I hope they don't sell it when it arrives, since it most probably will arrive at another city where they have a men's section, and most likely only one piece will be sent to the country, my city's boutique only carries woman inventory and very few pieces from men, mostly one or two men's peekaboos).
> 
> Also I think I might do something crazy like buying this if it arrives to the store (the SA told me perhaps they could carry it soon):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I shouldn't but ugh, from the moment I saw it, the colors (I think by now you've seen the pattern in me, I love that olive / military / khaki color, and the worst part is that, since it's a trending color this year everyone is making really cool stuff in that shade) I just couldn't get it out of my head...


Sorry to hear that you weren't able to get any of the straps you wanted. 
You could get this Coach tote and use the strap on your other bags too.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> And of course I had to go to burberry and find out this...
> https://us.burberry.com/the-dk88-doctor-s-bag-p40547101
> 
> Brands really need to STAAAP with this, why are they so keen on taking my money so easily...


I really like this bag as well!


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> I've always loved the doctor's bag concept, in fact, a few years back LV did a doctor's bag which was breathtaking:


This bag is to die for!!! I wish I knew of it when it was released. I will buy it even though it will break the bank!!!


----------



## qubed

If you really like the olive/yellow combo, I saw yesterday a Hermes Cabacity where the other leather other bag was in olive, and the inner canvas bag in bright yellow. Pretty cool, even if not my fave color combo. (Sorry, no pic).


----------



## averagejoe

qubed said:


> If you really like the olive/yellow combo, I saw yesterday a Hermes Cabacity where the other leather other bag was in olive, and the inner canvas bag in bright yellow. Pretty cool, even if not my fave color combo. (Sorry, no pic).


Sounds like an amazing combination! Olive and yellow is definitely @memo.alive 's signature.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Sounds like an amazing combination! Olive and yellow is definitely @memo.alive 's signature.


I need pictures!!!! I've been searching for that model and can't find it!


----------



## qubed

memo.alive said:


> I need pictures!!!! I've been searching for that model and can't find it!



It was at the Madison Ave NYC store. If  If I go back and see it, I'll definitely take a couple pics.


----------



## memo.alive

qubed said:


> It was at the Madison Ave NYC store. If  If I go back and see it, I'll definitely take a couple pics.


Lovely! Thank you!


----------



## memo.alive

In other news... I just found this exists, and I'm dying (ITS EFFING YELLOW!!! )...


----------



## memo.alive

Also @averagejoe even though on the outside I love it, this just makes me want it even more...


----------



## bagsrightnow

Ahhh that's a gorgeous piece!! Reminds me of this other one from LV - the Armand Tote. Sadly it was sold out in my country. And also I think it doesn't come with a shoulder strap (which is something very important for me personally).....


----------



## memo.alive

sirdonulus said:


> Ahhh that's a gorgeous piece!! Reminds me of this other one from LV - the Armand Tote. Sadly it was sold out in my country. And also I think it doesn't come with a shoulder strap (which is something very important for me personally).....
> 
> View attachment 3687936


Actually before I laid eyes on my peekaboo I saw the Armand on the LV website I think it was about 6 or 9 months before, and I was daydreaming, who'd have known that I'd even get something a bit pricier (my peekaboo) but to be fair I think the quality and craftsmanship of the Selleria line is way higher and of better value than the Taurillon of the Armand, although I must way it's such a beautiful, classic, elegant and timeless piece, that being said, I think my peekaboo kicks a$$, hahahah.


----------



## memo.alive

memo.alive said:


> Actually before I laid eyes on my peekaboo I saw the Armand on the LV website I think it was about 6 or 9 months before, and I was daydreaming, who'd have known that I'd even get something a bit pricier (my peekaboo) but to be fair I think the quality and craftsmanship of the Selleria line is way higher and of better value than the Taurillon of the Armand, although I must way it's such a beautiful, classic, elegant and timeless piece, that being said, I think my peekaboo kicks a$$, hahahah.


Also due to certain price policies, the peekaboo even when pricier it's actually almost the same price in local currency here, so when I asked at the LV boutique about the Armand the difference was so little that I was so glad that I got my peekaboo, I know, I'm not even trying to be fair, I  Fendi so much! ...


----------



## bagsrightnow

Yeh agree. The peekaboo is muuuch better!!! Think it'll also hold its value much better than the Armand. 

On another side note. Any of u guys come across the Dolce & Gabbana Sicily bag for men? I'm in love!!!!


----------



## memo.alive

sirdonulus said:


> Yeh agree. The peekaboo is muuuch better!!! Think it'll also hold its value much better than the Armand.
> 
> On another side note. Any of u guys come across the Dolce & Gabbana Sicily bag for men? I'm in love!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3687970
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687971
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687973


Why o why did you have to do that, now I want that too...


----------



## bagsrightnow

Bwahahah I can just smell the leather through my screen already [emoji13]


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Also @averagejoe even though on the outside I love it, this just makes me want it even more...


I know! I saw this and died a bit inside, because it's all sold out and very hard to find pre-owned.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I know! I saw this and died a bit inside, because it's all sold out and very hard to find pre-owned.


Yes, precisely yesterday I was trying to search for it in sites other than LV's, anyways, wasn't meant to be, what I want now is the DK88 doctor's bag from Burberry, I'm quite obsessed, but anyways, it won't arrive in my town but perhaps I can ask if it can be traced in other parts of the country but that will have to be later in the year, I want the Coach tote, and the puzzle I want it seems it will arrive mid year so, I have to plan my investments...


----------



## qubed

The Armand Tote is amazing, and I was really tempted once, but it's massive. Feels like carrying a basket around.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Yes, precisely yesterday I was trying to search for it in sites other than LV's, anyways, wasn't meant to be, what I want now is the DK88 doctor's bag from Burberry, I'm quite obsessed, but anyways, it won't arrive in my town but perhaps I can ask if it can be traced in other parts of the country but that will have to be later in the year, I want the Coach tote, and the puzzle I want it seems it will arrive mid year so, I have to plan my investments...


In Canada, if we buy from Burberry's website, shipping is free and no duties/taxes/customs fees. It's a significant saving!!! Is it the same in your country? Maybe you can get this DK88 bag from their website.


----------



## averagejoe

sirdonulus said:


> Yeh agree. The peekaboo is muuuch better!!! Think it'll also hold its value much better than the Armand.
> 
> On another side note. Any of u guys come across the Dolce & Gabbana Sicily bag for men? I'm in love!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3687970
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687971
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687973


Oh! Hello hello!  I didn't know they made one for men. It is really nice.

I won't get it full priced, though. I see their bags on sale on various websites all of the time (like ssense.com).


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> In Canada, if we buy from Burberry's website, shipping is free and no duties/taxes/customs fees. It's a significant saving!!! Is it the same in your country? Maybe you can get this DK88 bag from their website.


No e-commerce from Burberry and also, haha, since the department store that handles Burberry is some sort of a concession (the merchandise is not actual Burberry boutique inventory, but it belongs to the department store) they actually put inventory on sale, so, I think I'm gonna take my chances at the end of season sale to see if any doctor's bag is on sale and I can take advantage of that, otherwise maybe I'll have to wait if any e-commerce site has it on sale by the time I find out of the department store idea pans out or not, I really like the bag but to be honest I don't think I'm willing to pay full price.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> No e-commerce from Burberry and also, haha, since the department store that handles Burberry is some sort of a concession (the merchandise is not actual Burberry boutique inventory, but it belongs to the department store) they actually put inventory on sale, so, I think I'm gonna take my chances at the end of season sale to see if any doctor's bag is on sale and I can take advantage of that, otherwise maybe I'll have to wait if any e-commerce site has it on sale by the time I find out of the department store idea pans out or not, I really like the bag but to be honest I don't think I'm willing to pay full price.


Sorry to hear that. I hope you end up getting one on sale.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Oh! Hello hello!  I didn't know they made one for men. It is really nice.
> 
> I won't get it full priced, though. I see their bags on sale on various websites all of the time (like ssense.com).


I really liked the bag but to me is way pricier, D&G is nice but I don't think for that kind of money you're getting that much quality, it's not as if D&G is known for it's fine leather products


----------



## memo.alive

memo.alive said:


> I really liked the bag but to me is way pricier, D&G is nice but I don't think for that kind of money you're getting that much quality, it's not as if D&G is known for it's fine leather products


Also, black, I kind of have a thing that i rebel against black (I mean,I have my Chanel briefcase and also a black and tan tote from Coach so, I think I'm covered regarding that color).


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> I really liked the bag but to me is way pricier, D&G is nice but I don't think for that kind of money you're getting that much quality, it's not as if D&G is known for it's fine leather products


That's true. The leather is nothing like the wonderful Fendi Selleria.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> That's true. The leather is nothing like the wonderful Fendi Selleria.


Selleria or bust...


----------



## memo.alive

Also, I saw this and really liked it too, is it me ir it has this Kellyesque / Birkinesque flair? (This is a man's tote)


----------



## bagsrightnow

memo.alive said:


> Also, I saw this and really liked it too, is it me ir it has this Kellyesque / Birkinesque flair? (This is a man's tote)



Yeh the dk88 travel bag I think? It definitely gives me Kelly/Birkin vibes! But again, sold out in my country. I gotta find out who these MOFOs are who keep buying the bags I love! Lol


----------



## memo.alive

Ok so Fellas, I had to suffer for you guys to take advantage, my SoReal that I bought from GILT, are (the same model) now half of what I paid on Rue La La, in case you were on the lookout for SoReals...
https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/product/104282/35088310/


----------



## memo.alive

memo.alive said:


> Ok so Fellas, I had to suffer for you guys to take advantage, my SoReal that I bought from GILT, are (the same model) now half of what I paid on Rue La La, in case you were on the lookout for SoReals...
> https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/product/104282/35088310/


@averagejoe


----------



## Prada Prince

Schmidty my bag bug on my XL Boy...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Ok so Fellas, I had to suffer for you guys to take advantage, my SoReal that I bought from GILT, are (the same model) now half of what I paid on Rue La La, in case you were on the lookout for SoReals...
> https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/product/104282/35088310/





memo.alive said:


> @averagejoe



Thanks for the link! The price is amazing! But I don't know if they are authentic. The deal looks a bit too good to be true. I haven't purchased anything from Rue La La before so I can't be sure. Lots of fake SoReals out there because they are so popular.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Thanks for the link! The price is amazing! But I don't know if they are authentic. The deal looks a bit too good to be true. I haven't purchased anything from Rue La La before so I can't be sure. Lots of fake SoReals out there because they are so popular.


Well that I can't be sure, I haven't bought anything from there but they seem to have a lot of designer inventory, something tells me that they might have the same providers as Gilt since I have seen things on Gilt that eventually I see on Rue la la or viceversa


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Well that I can't be sure, I haven't bought anything from there but they seem to have a lot of designer inventory, something tells me that they might have the same providers as Gilt since I have seen things on Gilt that eventually I see on Rue la la or viceversa


Good to know.

I'll pass though. I just got a new pair of eyeglasses today with a touch of gold to match my J'ADIOR bracelet, and I love the style as I don't have glasses like these, but after the Gucci sunglasses and now these McQueen glasses, I have spent too much money on eyewear (I got new glasses just a few months before this, too). Need to take a break.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Good to know.
> 
> I'll pass though. I just got a new pair of eyeglasses today with a touch of gold to match my J'ADIOR bracelet, and I love the style as I don't have glasses like these, but after the Gucci sunglasses and now these McQueen glasses, I have spent too much money on eyewear (I got new glasses just a few months before this, too). Need to take a break.
> View attachment 3689975
> View attachment 3689976


Those are quite lovely and unexpectedly designed specs, such an amazing taste, geez, kudos to you sir, I salute you, I haven't seen those before, I honestly never thought McQueen would make such beautifully elegant and understated frames, would love to see them on you but I get where you come from on the anonymity front, I'll just settle with the pic.

TBH I'm quite shocked with the specs but honestly the brand, I had the brand in an entirely different concept.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Those are quite lovely and unexpectedly designed specs, such an amazing taste, geez, kudos to you sir, I salute you, I haven't seen those before, I honestly never thought McQueen would make such beautifully elegant and understated frames, would love to see them on you but I get where you come from on the anonymity front, I'll just settle with the pic.
> 
> TBH I'm quite shocked with the specs but honestly the brand, I had the brand in an entirely different concept.



Thanks. Me too. I was shocked that these were by McQueen. I would've thought DSquared2 or Tom Ford (maybe), or even Chrome Hearts, but certainly not McQueen. I love them but even I'm not used to seeing them on me for the time being. Their style is different from what I normally go for.


----------



## memo.alive

So since this thread has gone completely out of character (we seem to be discussing stuff that is not even Fendi, ahaha), there's been a couple of months that Anya Hinmarch has been on my radar, I just entered her website and then saw this, I had seen the pixels bags before but when I saw this it was like... WUUUUUT!!




I'm really liking her designs lately, and this bag just screams "BUY ME!!"

Anyways, I really hope to get into form with the thread soon, I haven't posted anything, this week I've been feeling a little self conscious and kind of down, so I didn't actually felt comfortable with my outfit choices (also haven't used any Fendi the entire week) so, no pics or content whatsoever, hope to bet getting back to it soon...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> So since this thread has gone completely out of character (we seem to be discussing stuff that is not even Fendi, ahaha), there's been a couple of months that Anya Hinmarch has been on my radar, I just entered her website and then saw this, I had seen the pixels bags before but when I saw this it was like... WUUUUUT!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really liking her designs lately, and this bag just screams "BUY ME!!"
> 
> Anyways, I really hope to get into form with the thread soon, I haven't posted anything, this week I've been feeling a little self conscious and kind of down, so I didn't actually felt comfortable with my outfit choices (also haven't used any Fendi the entire week) so, no pics or content whatsoever, hope to bet getting back to it soon...


Nice bag! 

This thread is like a Fendi guys club, so just like the LV Men's Club, we discuss a bit off topic every once in a while. 

I hope to post some Fendi too, soon. It's been pouring buckets recently so I'm not wearing anything nice out until it dries up.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Nice bag!
> 
> This thread is like a Fendi guys club, so just like the LV Men's Club, we discuss a bit off topic every once in a while.
> 
> I hope to post some Fendi too, soon. It's been pouring buckets recently so I'm not wearing anything nice out until it dries up.


 Oh c'mon, so no trench coat shots? TBH I'd love for it to rain here so I could use my trench coats more often...


----------



## Prada Prince

memo.alive said:


> So since this thread has gone completely out of character (we seem to be discussing stuff that is not even Fendi, ahaha), there's been a couple of months that Anya Hinmarch has been on my radar, I just entered her website and then saw this, I had seen the pixels bags before but when I saw this it was like... WUUUUUT!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really liking her designs lately, and this bag just screams "BUY ME!!"
> 
> Anyways, I really hope to get into form with the thread soon, I haven't posted anything, this week I've been feeling a little self conscious and kind of down, so I didn't actually felt comfortable with my outfit choices (also haven't used any Fendi the entire week) so, no pics or content whatsoever, hope to bet getting back to it soon...



Hmm, that reminds me of the Issey Miyake Bao Bao totes... I've always wanted one of these but never pulled the trigger!


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Oh c'mon, so no trench coat shots? TBH I'd love for it to rain here so I could use my trench coats more often...


You can wear a trench coat when you go out in the evening even on a dry day because it'll be cooler. And yes, trench coat shots please


----------



## qubed

memo.alive said:


> So since this thread has gone completely out of character (we seem to be discussing stuff that is not even Fendi, ahaha), there's been a couple of months that Anya Hinmarch has been on my radar, I just entered her website and then saw this, I had seen the pixels bags before but when I saw this it was like... WUUUUUT!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really liking her designs lately, and this bag just screams "BUY ME!!"
> 
> Anyways, I really hope to get into form with the thread soon, I haven't posted anything, this week I've been feeling a little self conscious and kind of down, so I didn't actually felt comfortable with my outfit choices (also haven't used any Fendi the entire week) so, no pics or content whatsoever, hope to bet getting back to it soon...




I saw this bag in a store window (http://www.anyahindmarch.com/en-GB/...ury-5050925924634.html#start=4&cgid=tote-bags) and immediately fell in love with it. I also own a couple Issey Miyake Bao Bao bags, so it's totally in character with that.

But I also feel like it will be dated in 5 years.


----------



## qubed

Also, maybe someone should start a generic thread for Guys and bags that could cover any brand.


----------



## memo.alive

Prada Prince said:


> Hmm, that reminds me of the Issey Miyake Bao Bao totes... I've always wanted one of these but never pulled the trigger!
> 
> View attachment 3690036


YES!!! I discovered the Bao Bao ones lately but for some reason the materials don't seem to convince me that much, I'm much into natural components and I love leather, and TBH enven when I don't particularly like suede (it's very high maintenance) I do dig it in Hindmarch's bag, anyways, let's hope I run into that bag at some point on sale, I do love the bag butI don't know, I wouldn't want to pay full price specially since her women's bags usually end up on sale, although my biggest fear is that, Hindmarch's men's bags are not handled in much sites, and the one I saw handles men's they didn't carry this Orsett.


----------



## memo.alive

qubed said:


> I saw this bag in a store window (http://www.anyahindmarch.com/en-GB/...ury-5050925924634.html#start=4&cgid=tote-bags) and immediately fell in love with it. I also own a couple Issey Miyake Bao Bao bags, so it's totally in character with that.
> 
> But I also feel like it will be dated in 5 years.


Well I don't know, perhaps on the graphic side maybe, but the colors are quite timeless and neutral, I would say the rainbow pixels one is more prone to be dated since it's quite bold color wise but this one, I don't know, I've always loved monochrome and especially gray tones, so I really dig it.


----------



## memo.alive

Ok guys so, since a friend of mine just contacted me and she said "OMG, did you see the new bag for Men from Chanel?" and I was like "which one, the Gabrielle?" "I don't know how it's called but a guy was in the ad".

Then and there I was positive she meant Pharrell modeling the Gabrielle, I know @Prada Prince likes the bag, I don't know if it was on his IG or somewhere in this forum he said he loved it, what do you guys think?




(Side note, I do think Pharrell's styling with the necklaces kicks a$$)

Personally I think something's off with the bag, to me it doesn't scream iconic, iconoclast Chanel, it seems like a Chanelesque version of a bag that already exists, please don't get me wrong, I'm certainly not a Chanel hater, I do adore Chanel, everytime the purseblog releases their lookbooks I fall in love with almost everything. What do you guys think of the inclusion of a guy modeling the bag for the first time? Do you think it is a sign that perhaps Chanel will finally turn to us guys and start targeting us finally with designs for men, or at least trying to sell Chanel to us explicitly?

Anyways, I don't really like the bag but then, I've never been fond of that squarish kind of bag, or at least, for some reason I don't think my aesthetic and personal tastes match the bag and viceversa.


----------



## memo.alive

memo.alive said:


> Ok guys so, since a friend of mine just contacted me and she said "OMG, did you see the new bag for Men from Chanel?" and I was like "which one, the Gabrielle?" "I don't know how it's called but a guy was in the ad".
> 
> Then and there I was positive she meant Pharrell modeling the Gabrielle, I know @Prada Prince likes the bag, I don't know if it was on his IG or somewhere in this forum he said he loved it, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Side note, I do think Pharrell's styling with the necklaces kicks a$$)
> 
> Personally I think something's off with the bag, to me it doesn't scream iconic, iconoclast Chanel, it seems like a Chanelesque version of a bag that already exists, please don't get me wrong, I'm certainly not a Chanel hater, I do adore Chanel, everytime the purseblog releases their lookbooks I fall in love with almost everything. What do you guys think of the inclusion of a guy modeling the bag for the first time? Do you think it is a sign that perhaps Chanel will finally turn to us guys and start targeting us finally with designs for men, or at least trying to sell Chanel to us explicitly?
> 
> Anyways, I don't really like the bag but then, I've never been fond of that squarish kind of bag, or at least, for some reason I don't think my aesthetic and personal tastes match the bag and viceversa.


Sidenote (2): On the other hand, this Chanel is more my cup of tea (although I'd prefer it with the aged silver hardware than the aged gold one):




The size and color are just EFFING AWESOME (yes, in case you haven't figured it out by now, I do have issues with that type of color).


----------



## bagsrightnow

Saw the photos online on all the celebrities and launch campaign Chanel did. Didn't quite click with my tastes. Then my SA introduced it to me in person in the Chanel store. Looked even worse IRL. Sorry but it's a no from me


----------



## bagsrightnow

memo.alive said:


> Sidenote (2): On the other hand, this Chanel is more my cup of tea (although I'd prefer it with the aged silver hardware than the aged gold one):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The size and color are just EFFING AWESOME (yes, in case you haven't figured it out by now, I do have issues with that type of color).



I do like this tho! Think @PradaPrince uploaded some mod shots earlier in the XL size. Looks good for men!


----------



## memo.alive

sirdonulus said:


> Saw the photos online on all the celebrities and launch campaign Chanel did. Didn't quite click with my tastes. Then my SA introduced it to me in person in the Chanel store. Looked even worse IRL. Sorry but it's a no from me


OMG!!!!!!!! That is so bad! Actually my friend when I sent her a picture of the Chanel catalog, she said the bag looked quite different (better) in Pharrell's ad, I don't think that's good news for Chanel, I mean, in the ad, the bag looks good (well not to me, but at least to my friend) then she sees another pic, a clearer one, she says it doesn't look that good, then you say IRL it looks not good at all, geez.


----------



## memo.alive

sirdonulus said:


> I do like this tho! Think @PradaPrince uploaded some mod shots earlier in the XL size. Looks good for men!


Yeah, the XL is quite nice but the one thing I don't like of the XL is that, since it is quite big, it has the slouching syndrome, the same one the Céline Trapeze has. Over time, due to the construction and heaviness of the bag, the upper side of the bag tends to give in at the middle, and I don't quite like that.

That does not happen with smaller versions of the bag, actually the one that I posted is a Large one, that is smaller than the XL, but larger than most of the boy bags seen in the wild, and also, I don't know, I mean, that bag I posted is gorgeous but, the size and the quality don't even match my peekaboo that is way more affordable (yes, yes, I'm so effing in love with my peekaboo, I know I'm so not impartial).

Still If I had the budget and if a Chanel store was in my town (both of these are not currently true) I'd definitely get it.


----------



## Prada Prince

memo.alive said:


> Ok guys so, since a friend of mine just contacted me and she said "OMG, did you see the new bag for Men from Chanel?" and I was like "which one, the Gabrielle?" "I don't know how it's called but a guy was in the ad".
> 
> Then and there I was positive she meant Pharrell modeling the Gabrielle, I know @Prada Prince likes the bag, I don't know if it was on his IG or somewhere in this forum he said he loved it, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Side note, I do think Pharrell's styling with the necklaces kicks a$$)
> 
> Personally I think something's off with the bag, to me it doesn't scream iconic, iconoclast Chanel, it seems like a Chanelesque version of a bag that already exists, please don't get me wrong, I'm certainly not a Chanel hater, I do adore Chanel, everytime the purseblog releases their lookbooks I fall in love with almost everything. What do you guys think of the inclusion of a guy modeling the bag for the first time? Do you think it is a sign that perhaps Chanel will finally turn to us guys and start targeting us finally with designs for men, or at least trying to sell Chanel to us explicitly?
> 
> Anyways, I don't really like the bag but then, I've never been fond of that squarish kind of bag, or at least, for some reason I don't think my aesthetic and personal tastes match the bag and viceversa.



Yeah it was on my IG that I said I liked it. But that was before I saw it in store... 

After seeing it in IRL, I was immediately turned off by it. I didn't like the creases of the distressed leather, and the smooth calfskin on the base would immediately attract scuffs as well. It's a shame, I thought it would be prettier in reality, but I was disappointed. 

I do have the XL Boy, and it's great for work etc, but its size and the goatskin used does lend itself to a more slouchy silhouette, as was intended by Lagerfeld from its inception.

See exhibit A: 




I use it from time to time more as a bag for work than on the weekend just because I have evolved and gravitated towards smaller bags for the weekend. 

I do want a second Chanel Boy, in large, but bigger than the one @memo.alive attached above. 

See Exhibit B:




I would KILL for that gorgeous one in dark beige, especially with the champagne gold hardware, which I am particularly partial to... 

Confusingly, both sizes in Exhibit B above are listed as large, but personally I prefer the larger dimensions of the dark beige one... 

Alas, I feel that the prices for Chanel are ridiculously exorbitant nowadays, and I can't see myself forking out £4,100 or more on that bag. 

I might consider it the next time I fly out of Heathrow if I was lucky and they had any of these boys in stock, or I might go the pre-owned route, but I haven't yet taken the plunge on ever buying a bag pre-owned.


----------



## Prada Prince

In an attempt to be on topic,  I took my large Peekaboo and Schmidty my bag bug out for a spin today...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Ok guys so, since a friend of mine just contacted me and she said "OMG, did you see the new bag for Men from Chanel?" and I was like "which one, the Gabrielle?" "I don't know how it's called but a guy was in the ad".
> 
> Then and there I was positive she meant Pharrell modeling the Gabrielle, I know @Prada Prince likes the bag, I don't know if it was on his IG or somewhere in this forum he said he loved it, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Side note, I do think Pharrell's styling with the necklaces kicks a$$)
> 
> Personally I think something's off with the bag, to me it doesn't scream iconic, iconoclast Chanel, it seems like a Chanelesque version of a bag that already exists, please don't get me wrong, I'm certainly not a Chanel hater, I do adore Chanel, everytime the purseblog releases their lookbooks I fall in love with almost everything. What do you guys think of the inclusion of a guy modeling the bag for the first time? Do you think it is a sign that perhaps Chanel will finally turn to us guys and start targeting us finally with designs for men, or at least trying to sell Chanel to us explicitly?
> 
> Anyways, I don't really like the bag but then, I've never been fond of that squarish kind of bag, or at least, for some reason I don't think my aesthetic and personal tastes match the bag and viceversa.


I agree with what you, @sirdonulus and @Prada Prince has said about the Gabrielle. The flapship style (the one in the Pharrell ad) is the worse (I don't mind the ones that look like drawstring bucket bags). The upper portion of the bag above the zipper dents inward strangely when the bag is worn, deforming the bag. You can already see it in Pharrell's crocodile version, and croc leather is often less pliable than distressed calfskin.

I had high hopes for this bag when it was first announced without pictures. The Gabrielle is supposed to be part of a Chanel strategy to create a new icon along with a new fragrance under the same name. Choosing Pharrell in the ads is also quite revolutionary for a handbag ad. And then I saw the bag. It had no wow-factor. In fact, I like the Coco Handle bag a lot more, and think that has a bigger potential than the Gabrielle. The only thing interesting about the bag is the 3-tone hardware leather-interlaced chain strap which can be worn in a variety of ways.

This isn't the first time Chanel designed a bag that they think would be huge but the reaction is tepid (actually, I don't know the actual reception to the Gabrielle in terms of sales figures, but I predict that they are not selling as well as the company had hoped). A few years back, they made the Girl bag, and it was supposed to be their new icon with a whole campaign for both the Boy and the new Girl bag (in hopes of elevating the new bag to the same iconic status as the Boy):
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's the Boy ad from the same campaign:




The Girl bag is now discontinued. The bag looks a bit like a joke. It is a Chanel-jacket shape bag with the strap being formed by the "sleeves".

On a side note, Pharrell's necklaces are nice. In fact, he normally wears Chanel costume jewelry that his jewelry designer has replicated in real gold and diamonds. Although technically they are a copyright infringement, Chanel (and Karl Lagerfeld) has responded with flattery rather than lawsuits.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Yeah it was on my IG that I said I liked it. But that was before I saw it in store...
> 
> After seeing it in IRL, I was immediately turned off by it. I didn't like the creases of the distressed leather, and the smooth calfskin on the base would immediately attract scuffs as well. It's a shame, I thought it would be prettier in reality, but I was disappointed.
> 
> I do have the XL Boy, and it's great for work etc, but its size and the goatskin used does lend itself to a more slouchy silhouette, as was intended by Lagerfeld from its inception.
> 
> See exhibit A:
> 
> View attachment 3691227
> 
> 
> I use it from time to time more as a bag for work than on the weekend just because I have evolved and gravitated towards smaller bags for the weekend.
> 
> I do want a second Chanel Boy, in large, but bigger than the one @memo.alive attached above.
> 
> See Exhibit B:
> 
> View attachment 3691228
> 
> 
> I would KILL for that gorgeous one in dark beige, especially with the champagne gold hardware, which I am particularly partial to...
> 
> Confusingly, both sizes in Exhibit B above are listed as large, but personally I prefer the larger dimensions of the dark beige one...
> 
> Alas, I feel that the prices for Chanel are ridiculously exorbitant nowadays, and I can't see myself forking out £4,100 or more on that bag.
> 
> I might consider it the next time I fly out of Heathrow if I was lucky and they had any of these boys in stock, or I might go the pre-owned route, but I haven't yet taken the plunge on ever buying a bag pre-owned.


The XL large Boy (the same one you have) is what I will get as my one and only Chanel bag, if I ever get one. That size is the best for guys. It's like a very nice fancy messenger bag.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I agree with what you, @sirdonulus and @Prada Prince has said about the Gabrielle. The flapship style (the one in the Pharrell ad) is the worse (I don't mind the ones that look like drawstring bucket bags). The upper portion of the bag above the zipper dents inward strangely when the bag is worn, deforming the bag. You can already see it in Pharrell's crocodile version, and croc leather is often less pliable than distressed calfskin.
> 
> I had high hopes for this bag when it was first announced without pictures. The Gabrielle is supposed to be part of a Chanel strategy to create a new icon along with a new fragrance under the same name. Choosing Pharrell in the ads is also quite revolutionary for a handbag ad. And then I saw the bag. It had no wow-factor. In fact, I like the Coco Handle bag a lot more, and think that has a bigger potential than the Gabrielle. The only thing interesting about the bag is the 3-tone hardware leather-interlaced chain strap which can be worn in a variety of ways.
> 
> This isn't the first time Chanel designed a bag that they think would be huge but the reaction is tepid (actually, I don't know the actual reception to the Gabrielle in terms of sales figures, but I predict that they are not selling as well as the company had hoped). A few years back, they made the Girl bag, and it was supposed to be their new icon with a whole campaign for both the Boy and the new Girl bag (in hopes of elevating the new bag to the same iconic status as the Boy):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the Boy ad from the same campaign:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Girl bag is now discontinued. The bag looks a bit like a joke. It is a Chanel-jacket shape bag with the strap being formed by the "sleeves".
> 
> On a side note, Pharrell's necklaces are nice. In fact, he normally wears Chanel costume jewelry that his jewelry designer has replicated in real gold and diamonds. Although technically they are a copyright infringement, Chanel (and Karl Lagerfeld) has responded with flattery rather than lawsuits.



Yes actually when I saw the Gabrielle and didn't like it I remembered the Girl, it was atrocious, and yes, thankfully they noticed their big mistake and simply stopped making that model without making as much of a blip.

About the boy size, I do like the dimensions of the XL, but then again, the slouching, I'm not a fan, also, the squareness of that specific size, i don't know, i like other sizes more because they're rectangular and not square.


----------



## memo.alive

Prada Prince said:


> In an attempt to be on topic,  I took my large Peekaboo and Schmidty my bag bug out for a spin today...
> 
> View attachment 3691414
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691415


By now I think you're the one trying to get this thread into firm and I keep on going off topic ...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Yes actually when I saw the Gabrielle and didn't like it I remembered the Girl, it was atrocious, and yes, thankfully they noticed their big mistake and simply stopped making that model without making as much of a blip.
> 
> About the boy size, I do like the dimensions of the XL, but then again, the slouching, I'm not a fan, also, the squareness of that specific size, i don't know, i like other sizes more because they're rectangular and not square.


I don't mind the slouching in that size because it would look much larger and boxier if it didn't slouch. However, I mind the slouching on the smaller versions when the bag has significant weight in it. 

I think the Girl bag would've been a lot more successful if they made it so rare that it ended up as limited as their Chanel No'5 bottle and Lego Lucite bags.


----------



## memo.alive

Ok so, destiny seems to not be on the side of my wishes lately, I want to the shops today, to ask for things I've been tracing.

So my SA @ Fendi tells me that turns out the store manager was wrong and the strap I wanted and that I was told would arrive in the country, is not coming, at all, not one piece to the country, they're trying to make their magic with the NY corporate (that is in charge of my country) to see if there's any possibility they can convince them to send at least a piece for me (I also played the 'but I'm an old customer and I bought a bag over 5k lately' card, so let's see if they can convince the shopper at corporate).

Then I went to the Coach boutique, only to find out that, as usual, the boutique in town only gets the most basic stuff and that, the tote I wanted only arrived in the other 2 boutiques in the country and obviously both totes are gone, they blatantly told me that there's NO CHANCE that tote would arrive again in the country and that my only option is, get it in US (my local Coach boutique S U C K S).

Lastly I went to the Burberry concession, and told them about the DK88 Doctor's bag, they checked their system and it turns out the concession boutiques all over the country WILL NOT handle that bag AT ALL, they told me that the only way to be able to get it is if I traveled to the country's capital where there is an actual Burberry boutique to see if they could ask for an item to be sent to the country.

Well, I'm guessing the universe has something else prepared for me (please let it be everything I want on sale in the future at some site, or perhaps getting the Anya Hindmarch tote I want).

Anyways, sorry to bother you guys with my ranting and unfortunate luck, promise to get back into form soon and post Fendi goodies I incorporate in my outfits, in the meantime, I'd really love to see more shots from you guys!


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Ok so, destiny seems to not be on the side of my wishes lately, I want to the shops today, to ask for things I've been tracing.
> 
> So my SA @ Fendi tells me that turns out the store manager was wrong and the strap I wanted and that I was told would arrive in the country, is not coming, at all, not one piece to the country, they're trying to make their magic with the NY corporate (that is in charge of my country) to see if there's any possibility they can convince them to send at least a piece for me (I also played the 'but I'm an old customer and I bought a bag over 5k lately' card, so let's see if they can convince the shopper at corporate).
> 
> Then I went to the Coach boutique, only to find out that, as usual, the boutique in town only gets the most basic stuff and that, the tote I wanted only arrived in the other 2 boutiques in the country and obviously both totes are gone, they blatantly told me that there's NO CHANCE that tote would arrive again in the country and that my only option is, get it in US (my local Coach boutique S U C K S).
> 
> Lastly I went to the Burberry concession, and told them about the DK88 Doctor's bag, they checked their system and it turns out the concession boutiques all over the country WILL NOT handle that bag AT ALL, they told me that the only way to be able to get it is if I traveled to the country's capital where there is an actual Burberry boutique to see if they could ask for an item to be sent to the country.
> 
> Well, I'm guessing the universe has something else prepared for me (please let it be everything I want on sale in the future at some site, or perhaps getting the Anya Hindmarch tote I want).
> 
> Anyways, sorry to bother you guys with my ranting and unfortunate luck, promise to get back into form soon and post Fendi goodies I incorporate in my outfits, in the meantime, I'd really love to see more shots from you guys!


Sorry to hear that! I hope that the Fendi folks will bend some rules to please a good client.

But this also means that maybe you should do a HUGE shopping trip if you plan to travel, and pick up some of these awesome pieces.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Sorry to hear that! I hope that the Fendi folks will bend some rules to please a good client.
> 
> But this also means that maybe you should do a HUGE shopping trip if you plan to travel, and pick up some of these awesome pieces.


Well that's the thing, because of the currency exchange I don't think buying abroad is going to be a very good idea, do you guys know if Ireland is a good place to shop? The reason I'm asking is that, perhaps, I might travel there, a friend of mine is planning on studying there and I think I might visit her, anyone here knows how the luxury goods market is over there? I don't know yet where she'e going to be specifically in Ireland, but if any of you guys know anything please let me know.


----------



## Prada Prince

memo.alive said:


> Well that's the thing, because of the currency exchange I don't think buying abroad is going to be a very good idea, do you guys know if Ireland is a good place to shop? The reason I'm asking is that, perhaps, I might travel there, a friend of mine is planning on studying there and I think I might visit her, anyone here knows how the luxury goods market is over there? I don't know yet where she'e going to be specifically in Ireland, but if any of you guys know anything please let me know.



I'm not particularly sure about Ireland, but if you're already going to be in that part of the world, drop by London! Our luxury market is fabulous, and I'll take you shopping! LOL [emoji23]


----------



## memo.alive

Prada Prince said:


> I'm not particularly sure about Ireland, but if you're already going to be in that part of the world, drop by London! Our luxury market is fabulous, and I'll take you shopping! LOL [emoji23]


Oh stop it you! Thank you for the offer, I'll think about it, a lot of places to go but I think budgetary restrictions are the thing that stops me, haha.


----------



## memo.alive

So finally I'm back into form today, I'll be posting pics from today's getup tonight a little late, since I'm going out with my parents to a pre-b'day dinner (from which I'll obviously try to get some outfit shots), really excited to share the shots from today's work outfit, which includes a reveal (a new bag I'm using for the first time today), really can't wait to share with you guys!

Also, all of you (except @Prada Prince) I'm kind of disappointed, you haven't shared anything lately, if anything, you're going off topic with me, haha, c'mon you guys! Don't be shy, I wanna see your Fendi goodies in action!


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> So finally I'm back into form today, I'll be posting pics from today's getup tonight a little late, since I'm going out with my parents to a pre-b'day dinner (from which I'll obviously try to get some outfit shots), really excited to share the shots from today's work outfit, which includes a reveal (a new bag I'm using for the first time today), really can't wait to share with you guys!
> 
> Also, all of you (except @Prada Prince) I'm kind of disappointed, you haven't shared anything lately, if anything, you're going off topic with me, haha, c'mon you guys! Don't be shy, I wanna see your Fendi goodies in action!


I almost took my Peekaboo out yesterday but it didn't match. I hope to post something this weekend.

In the meantime, my poor wallet is starving for attention. Here he is trying to eat Fusto


----------



## memo.alive

Seems like a NatGeo scene where a snake eats something bigger than itself, haha...


----------



## memo.alive

Did I hear someone say... TRENCH COAT SHOTS?!?!?!??!.... 
Back into form you guys... featuring my always lovely Fun Furs logo bracelet, and as usual, my signature move, pieces in statement colors with neutrals or monochrome (I know, me so predictable), also, I don't think it's very noticeable in the pics but, my trousers are a little above the ankle, perhaps some people think that kind of cut is weird or dumb, but, for some reason I really like the style (or at least these trousers).


----------



## bagsrightnow

Loving the green shoes/orange MCM combo! [emoji173]️ MCM is one of those brands I never did venture into. There isn't a boutique in my city either but it looks fantastic!


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Did I hear someone say... TRENCH COAT SHOTS?!?!?!??!....
> Back into form you guys... featuring my always lovely Fun Furs logo bracelet, and as usual, my signature move, pieces in statement colors with neutrals or monochrome (I know, me so predictable), also, I don't think it's very noticeable in the pics but, my trousers are a little above the ankle, perhaps some people think that kind of cut is weird or dumb, but, for some reason I really like the style (or at least these trousers).
> View attachment 3693077
> 
> 
> View attachment 3693080
> 
> 
> View attachment 3693081
> 
> 
> View attachment 3693082
> 
> 
> View attachment 3693079
> 
> 
> View attachment 3693078


Nice! The high hem of the trousers is very in right now. I think it makes it look more casual and appropriate for warmer weather.


----------



## memo.alive

sirdonulus said:


> Loving the green shoes/orange MCM combo! [emoji173]️ MCM is one of those brands I never did venture into. There isn't a boutique in my city either but it looks fantastic!


Well, about the orange, it is actually "Cognac" I think I may have gone overboard with the filter, and, there's no MCM either in my country as far as I can tell, this one was some sort of impulse buy from Shopbop, they had a sale and this bag seemed to have good value since its lined with leather (ironically the outside is visettos, which is a coated canvas with a leather-like textured finish).

I've always wanted to get an MCM, don't know why, I think I kinda dig the brand's monogram.

Thank you for your lovely words!


----------



## memo.alive

Fun fact, the bag turned out to be way bigger than I expected (I should've guessed it since it is listed as "Travel shopper") so in order to be able to use it casually I pushed the sides in so it wouldn't look enormous, because I'm not a big guy, I'm short, so it would look very weird unless used in a travel scenario.


----------



## qubed

@memo.alive I took a couple pictures of the olive/yellow Cabacity, but the lighting wasn't so great, so they didn't come out that well. The olive is definitely a much darker shade than your Peekaboo.


----------



## averagejoe

@memo.alive I thought of you when I saw this (your favourite colour):





http://www.matchesfashion.com/intl/products/Fendi-Bag-Bugs-leather-pouch-1138600


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> @memo.alive I thought of you when I saw this (your favourite colour):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/intl/products/Fendi-Bag-Bugs-leather-pouch-1138600


Hahah, yeah, I actually saw that and liked it! Although to be fair I'd love more the zig zag multicolor with the face pouch, that one's on Farfetch, and I wishlisted it so perhaps in the future is on sale so I'd get it.


----------



## memo.alive

qubed said:


> @memo.alive I took a couple pictures of the olive/yellow Cabacity, but the lighting wasn't so great, so they didn't come out that well. The olive is definitely a much darker shade than your Peekaboo.
> 
> View attachment 3697611
> View attachment 3697612


A very polished look with an unexpected color twist, I like it!


----------



## bagsrightnow

Omg guys please help me. Non Fendi related post.... but dear lord someone take my credit card away from me!!! Am this close to buying it [emoji13]


----------



## memo.alive

sirdonulus said:


> Omg guys please help me. Non Fendi related post.... but dear lord someone take my credit card away from me!!! Am this close to buying it [emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 3700101
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700102


It is lovely although, if you're going for the supple, the slouchiness is a turn off for me, I prefer the structured version, also, in my personal taste, black is a no go, but then again, I'm guessing you're going for something understated, hey, if you have the crediit and think you'll be able to afford it without drowning in debt, go ahead (and still if you want it and would drown in debt, I'm guessing there's always a refinancing option with the bank, hahahahah).


----------



## averagejoe

sirdonulus said:


> Omg guys please help me. Non Fendi related post.... but dear lord someone take my credit card away from me!!! Am this close to buying it [emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 3700101
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700102


Relating to what I said in the Dudes and their Diors thread, I think this bag needs to be differentiated from the women's one if they want to market it to men. For instance, it needs a thicker strap because this strap is too thin and is probably uncomfortable. The reason why I love the men's Peekaboo is that the original design of the Peekaboo has been reinterpreted to look more understated, and has a certain formality to its look.


----------



## bagsrightnow

Ok that's why I love PF! Always good to hear second and third opinions! Having second thoughts abt it now [emoji51] maybe I'll just wait and see if the non-supple version gets back in stock in my country. 

In other news, @memo.alive I found this olive givenchy nightingale. Made me think of you and ur olive obsession lol 




And to all you trench lovers out there, here's my OOTD 







Trench: Burberry 
Pouch: LV Pochette Voyage
Scarf: from a holiday to South America 
Sneakers: Tod's
Jeans: G-Star Raw


----------



## averagejoe

sirdonulus said:


> Ok that's why I love PF! Always good to hear second and third opinions! Having second thoughts abt it now [emoji51] maybe I'll just wait and see if the non-supple version gets back in stock in my country.
> 
> In other news, @memo.alive I found this olive givenchy nightingale. Made me think of you and ur olive obsession lol
> 
> View attachment 3701265
> 
> 
> And to all you trench lovers out there, here's my OOTD
> 
> View attachment 3701266
> 
> 
> View attachment 3701267
> 
> 
> Trench: Burberry
> Pouch: LV Pochette Voyage
> Scarf: from a holiday to South America
> Sneakers: Tod's
> Jeans: G-Star Raw


Very nice ensemble! The Burberry coat is in a beautiful blue colour.


----------



## memo.alive

sirdonulus said:


> Ok that's why I love PF! Always good to hear second and third opinions! Having second thoughts abt it now [emoji51] maybe I'll just wait and see if the non-supple version gets back in stock in my country.
> 
> In other news, @memo.alive I found this olive givenchy nightingale. Made me think of you and ur olive obsession lol
> 
> View attachment 3701265
> 
> 
> And to all you trench lovers out there, here's my OOTD
> 
> View attachment 3701266
> 
> 
> View attachment 3701267
> 
> 
> Trench: Burberry
> Pouch: LV Pochette Voyage
> Scarf: from a holiday to South America
> Sneakers: Tod's
> Jeans: G-Star Raw


I second @averagejoe, the trench is gorgeous, and I absolutely love the color twist to the outfit with the bright laces!!!

And I think I shouldn't have brought up my olive obsession with you guys, now you're making my wishlist grow...


----------



## memo.alive

Ok so, please excuse the dramatic tone on this one but, about half an hour ago, while I was driving home from work, a very reckless, selfish human being almost killed me, I won't get into details but the guy made a maneuver that was extremely dangerous (towards me and him both) and fortunately thanks to my very quick reflexes I was able to prevent a very nasty crash.

Anyways, sorry for the darker tone of this, but I wanted to share this with you guys and also to remind us all that life is precious, and every human being's life is equally valuable, so, if any of you drives a car as a means of transportation, always remember to be kind, respectful, gentle, empathetic and focused when you drive, no situation is good enough to cause any type of harm towards another.

Leaving that obscure tone, I'd like to apologize to @Prada Prince, he posted something I think yesterday and mentioned it was his birthday, so Happy B'day to you my esteemed fancy friend! I hope you had a very lovely day, that you were able to do your favorite things, eat your favorite food and I'm guessing bought a little something for you as a b'day gift, or even better, someone gifted something lovely.

If none of the last two happened, there's always time to treat yourself, although, I don't think I need to remind you that, hahaha.

Anyways, all the best to you in this new year that began for you, hoping you are surrounded by light, prosperity, happiness, abundance and joy my friend.

A big hug all the way to London town (btw, my friend I think is not going to Ireland after all, she mentioned something about perhaps going to London, so if that happens, I'll probably visit London for the first time).


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Ok so, please excuse the dramatic tone on this one but, about half an hour ago, while I was driving home from work, a very reckless, selfish human being almost killed me, I won't get into details but the guy made a maneuver that was extremely dangerous (towards me and him both) and fortunately thanks to my very quick reflexes I was able to prevent a very nasty crash.
> 
> Anyways, sorry for the darker tone of this, but I wanted to share this with you guys and also to remind us all that life is precious, and every human being's life is equally valuable, so, if any of you drives a car as a means of transportation, always remember to be kind, respectful, gentle, empathetic and focused when you drive, no situation is good enough to cause any type of harm towards another.
> 
> Leaving that obscure tone, I'd like to apologize to @Prada Prince, he posted something I think yesterday and mentioned it was his birthday, so Happy B'day to you my esteemed fancy friend! I hope you had a very lovely day, that you were able to do your favorite things, eat your favorite food and I'm guessing bought a little something for you as a b'day gift, or even better, someone gifted something lovely.
> 
> If none of the last two happened, there's always time to treat yourself, although, I don't think I need to remind you that, hahaha.
> 
> Anyways, all the best to you in this new year that began for you, hoping you are surrounded by light, prosperity, happiness, abundance and joy my friend.
> 
> A big hug all the way to London town (btw, my friend I think is not going to Ireland after all, she mentioned something about perhaps going to London, so if that happens, I'll probably visit London for the first time).


Oh my! I'm glad you're safe. It's moments like these that remind us that life is a gift, and not to be taken for granted.

@Prada Prince I must've misread. Happy Belated Birthday to you!!! Hopefully this year will bring lots of great goodies (and consequently more great pics on TPF). I always enjoy your posts, and you know I mean it


----------



## Prada Prince

memo.alive said:


> Ok so, please excuse the dramatic tone on this one but, about half an hour ago, while I was driving home from work, a very reckless, selfish human being almost killed me, I won't get into details but the guy made a maneuver that was extremely dangerous (towards me and him both) and fortunately thanks to my very quick reflexes I was able to prevent a very nasty crash.
> 
> Anyways, sorry for the darker tone of this, but I wanted to share this with you guys and also to remind us all that life is precious, and every human being's life is equally valuable, so, if any of you drives a car as a means of transportation, always remember to be kind, respectful, gentle, empathetic and focused when you drive, no situation is good enough to cause any type of harm towards another.
> 
> Leaving that obscure tone, I'd like to apologize to @Prada Prince, he posted something I think yesterday and mentioned it was his birthday, so Happy B'day to you my esteemed fancy friend! I hope you had a very lovely day, that you were able to do your favorite things, eat your favorite food and I'm guessing bought a little something for you as a b'day gift, or even better, someone gifted something lovely.
> 
> If none of the last two happened, there's always time to treat yourself, although, I don't think I need to remind you that, hahaha.
> 
> Anyways, all the best to you in this new year that began for you, hoping you are surrounded by light, prosperity, happiness, abundance and joy my friend.
> 
> A big hug all the way to London town (btw, my friend I think is not going to Ireland after all, she mentioned something about perhaps going to London, so if that happens, I'll probably visit London for the first time).





averagejoe said:


> Oh my! I'm glad you're safe. It's moments like these that remind us that life is a gift, and not to be taken for granted.
> 
> @Prada Prince I must've misread. Happy Belated Birthday to you!!! Hopefully this year will bring lots of great goodies (and consequently more great pics on TPF). I always enjoy your posts, and you know I mean it



@memo.alive and @averagejoe Thank you very much for your well wishes! I had a relatively quiet day, had lunch with a friend and a spot of moseying about the neighbourhood. 

I'm glad you're safe @memo.alive. Life is so unpredictable sometimes.


----------



## bagsrightnow

memo.alive said:


> Ok so, please excuse the dramatic tone on this one but, about half an hour ago, while I was driving home from work, a very reckless, selfish human being almost killed me, I won't get into details but the guy made a maneuver that was extremely dangerous (towards me and him both) and fortunately thanks to my very quick reflexes I was able to prevent a very nasty crash.
> 
> Anyways, sorry for the darker tone of this, but I wanted to share this with you guys and also to remind us all that life is precious, and every human being's life is equally valuable, so, if any of you drives a car as a means of transportation, always remember to be kind, respectful, gentle, empathetic and focused when you drive, no situation is good enough to cause any type of harm towards another.
> 
> Leaving that obscure tone, I'd like to apologize to @Prada Prince, he posted something I think yesterday and mentioned it was his birthday, so Happy B'day to you my esteemed fancy friend! I hope you had a very lovely day, that you were able to do your favorite things, eat your favorite food and I'm guessing bought a little something for you as a b'day gift, or even better, someone gifted something lovely.
> 
> If none of the last two happened, there's always time to treat yourself, although, I don't think I need to remind you that, hahaha.
> 
> Anyways, all the best to you in this new year that began for you, hoping you are surrounded by light, prosperity, happiness, abundance and joy my friend.
> 
> A big hug all the way to London town (btw, my friend I think is not going to Ireland after all, she mentioned something about perhaps going to London, so if that happens, I'll probably visit London for the first time).



oh sweet jesus and i thought I had a bad day!!!  glad ur ok though!!! 

@Prada Prince ahhh Happy (belated) Birthday my fellow bag lover!! May you be eternally young and beautiful and wishing you many many, many more years of enjoying the luxuries of life


----------



## Prada Prince

sirdonulus said:


> oh sweet jesus and i thought I had a bad day!!!  glad ur ok though!!!
> 
> @Prada Prince ahhh Happy (belated) Birthday my fellow bag lover!! May you be eternally young and beautiful and wishing you many many, many more years of enjoying the luxuries of life



Thank you for the well wishes, I appreciate it! [emoji4]


----------



## memo.alive

Hey fellas! Now, I think I shouldn't have anticipated my victory, I don't know if I told you that the strap you from Fendi I wanted wasn't going to be available in my country after all, now, of course you guys are quite savvy shoppers and e-commerce connoisseurs, so, I'm asking for your help, if any of you run into this strap, at an e-commerce site other than Fendi that runs international shipping, could you let me know? I've tried to search for this one but I haven't found it, it is only advertised on Fendi's site.

Thank you guys so much!







Cheers! And also, I haven't seen anyone post any outfits here, so, chop chop you guys! This is getting lonely around here...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Hey fellas! Now, I think I shouldn't have anticipated my victory, I don't know if I told you that the strap you from Fendi I wanted wasn't going to be available in my country after all, now, of course you guys are quite savvy shoppers and e-commerce connoisseurs, so, I'm asking for your help, if any of you run into this strap, at an e-commerce site other than Fendi that runs international shipping, could you let me know? I've tried to search for this one but I haven't found it, it is only advertised on Fendi's site.
> 
> Thank you guys so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers! And also, I haven't seen anyone post any outfits here, so, chop chop you guys! This is getting lonely around here...


Will definitely help you out!

Somehow the one I want from Ssense is available for purchase again in Canada. Very strange. Do you want that one? Ssense ships internationally.

By the way, I got a new charm for my Peekaboo so I will post pics soon.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Will definitely help you out!
> 
> Somehow the one I want from Ssense is available for purchase again in Canada. Very strange. Do you want that one? Ssense ships internationally.
> 
> By the way, I got a new charm for my Peekaboo so I will post pics soon.


The one I want is the one I posted, I saw the one you want in SSense but the color combo does not seem so dynamic to me, I like this tricolor one, if you happen to run into it please let me know.

Also, talking about charms, I was so close to getting a rexy charm, I saw a blue one on Farfetch, but I was waiting for it to get discounted, luck wasn't on my side and it is now sold out, then again, I truly believe destiny has other things planned for me, let's hope this strap you happens to be on my path .


----------



## bagsrightnow

Have u heard of Lyst? Just did a quick search for Fendi strap you. Have several options, sadly, none is the one you're after. But I think they search through several online shopping stores. Maybe check there routinely and see if yours pop up




Sorry been a busy as all hell week here. Will take some pics over the next couple days


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Also, talking about charms, I was so close to getting a rexy charm, I saw a blue one on Farfetch, but I was waiting for it to get discounted, luck wasn't on my side and it is now sold out, then again, I truly believe destiny has other things planned for me, let's hope this strap you happens to be on my path .


That's what I got, the Rexy charm. Here it is with my Peekaboo:




With the LV Bandouliere Race:


----------



## averagejoe

And here is my Peekaboo with my new LV x Fragments pouch charm () that I revealed on the LV forum a short while ago:


----------



## averagejoe

sirdonulus said:


> Omg guys please help me. Non Fendi related post.... but dear lord someone take my credit card away from me!!! Am this close to buying it [emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 3700101
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700102


@MonsieurMode has posted the new Sac de Jour for men in the YSL forum. These are nice, except the last one is a bit elongated sideways in my opinion. I really like the first one, with a zipper-top closure as well except I guess it makes it look less like the original SDJ.

"New for Fall:

*Sac de Jour Souple North/South Tote (Men's) - EUR 1.990













Large Sac de Jour Souple Bag in Black Crocodile Embossed Leather (Men's) - EUR 2.850








Large Sac de Jour 48 Hour Bag (Men's) - EUR 2.450









"*


----------



## memo.alive

@averagejoe lovely charms!!! Actually I already had seen the LV pouch on a post on the Dior forum, loved it!! Such a quirky throwback and a not do diskettes, and I love it so much since I'm an IT guy, love the geeky reference, and your Rexy is so so cool, the one I wanted didn't have the shearling mohawk.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> @averagejoe lovely charms!!! Actually I already had seen the LV pouch on a post on the Dior forum, loved it!! Such a quirky throwback and a not do diskettes, and I love it so much since I'm an IT guy, love the geeky reference, and your Rexy is so so cool, the one I wanted didn't have the shearling mohawk.


Thanks! I don't know if I like it more with the mohawk or without, but it has a bit of a rocker vibe to it now.

Yeah I love the floppy disk reference. Kinda retro!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> @MonsieurMode has posted the new Sac de Jour for men in the YSL forum. These are nice, except the last one is a bit elongated sideways in my opinion. I really like the first one, with a zipper-top closure as well except I guess it makes it look less like the original SDJ.
> 
> "New for Fall:
> 
> *Sac de Jour Souple North/South Tote (Men's) - EUR 1.990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large Sac de Jour Souple Bag in Black Crocodile Embossed Leather (Men's) - EUR 2.850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large Sac de Jour 48 Hour Bag (Men's) - EUR 2.450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*


I really like the reinvention of the SDJ with the zipper, I like the second option but I've never been fond of embossing, either it is real croc or it isn't, and yeah, the last one is really weird.


----------



## bagsrightnow

Yeh I saw these! And checked on ysl.com. Available for preorder, ETA Aug 2017 I think. Interesting versions of the SDJ, but not sure if the north south tote shape agrees with me in general. But it does remind me of the goyard st. lucie tote which is on my wish list someday....so u never know! Guess I'll hafta see it IRL. Maybe I'll just wait till an online store restocks on the SDJ (whether it's the original thick leather, or the later versions with thin leather).....

Also the Long SDJ is listed as a duffle, maybe hence its shape.


----------



## averagejoe

My outfit from today:


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> I've never been fond of embossing, either it is real croc or it isn't



I totally agree.


----------



## averagejoe

sirdonulus said:


> Also the Long SDJ is listed as a duffle, maybe hence its shape.
> 
> View attachment 3705126


I saw on the website. Makes sense now. At first, I thought it was an unusually long tote like the Balenciaga blue leather bag that people say looks like an Ikea canvas bag.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> My outfit from today:
> View attachment 3705127


Ok I'm loving seeing you in a light color, your pants are fantastic, loving that color on you, and also I loved the pairing of the pants with the blues on the strap!


----------



## memo.alive

Now, for all things wishlist, I think I saw this earlier in the year or perhaps, even last year, I was surfing my IG feed and ran into Delvaux, I forgot about that brand, last year I saw this one and totally fell in love, the bad thing is oh so expensive, and I don't think Barney's is going to sell it with discount...






I really love the design but what drew me to it is the colors, what do you guys think about Delvaux? Have you seen their bags IRL? Did you know of the brand?


----------



## memo.alive

Ok so, by suggestion of @sirdonulus I entered Lyst, and what a charming thing I ran into, although the thing is, is not selleria and the price I'm seeing is even higher than mine (I'm guessing since it's priced in USD and the duties and taxes and such):


You know me, and my olive green obsession, although, I wouldn't change my peekaboo for anything, I think is more lovely than the one above.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Ok I'm loving seeing you in a light color, your pants are fantastic, loving that color on you, and also I loved the pairing of the pants with the blues on the strap!


Thanks! I was afraid the combination didn't work out as well (I felt a bit self-conscious) but you are making me feel better about it


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Thanks! I was afraid the combination didn't work out as well (I felt a bit self-conscious) but you are making me feel better about it


C'mon dude, when you have the frame you do, you can actually pull off a lot of things, don't doubt yourself!


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Now, for all things wishlist, I think I saw this earlier in the year or perhaps, even last year, I was surfing my IG feed and ran into Delvaux, I forgot about that brand, last year I saw this one and totally fell in love, the bad thing is oh so expensive, and I don't think Barney's is going to sell it with discount...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love the design but what drew me to it is the colors, what do you guys think about Delvaux? Have you seen their bags IRL? Did you know of the brand?


I like Delvaux! We got our first Delvaux concession in Toronto last year at the new Nordstrom in Yorkdale Mall, and it looks like a competitor to Hermes. Their bags look very well-made, but they are very expensive too.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I like Delvaux! We got our first Delvaux concession in Toronto last year at the new Nordstrom in Yorkdale Mall, and it looks like a competitor to Hermes. Their bags look very well-made, but they are very expensive too.


I was thinking about it, but then, if they're positioned to be a Hérmes competitor, then they're more affordable, then again, the one I like is the Le Contemporain tote, I hope to run into one someday and I have the budget to get it, although I really like that one, I just saw it on Barneys NY site, it says they only have one left, anyways, as I stated before with the Rexy, and also (the one that got away) my beloved never to be strap you, the universe has something better in store for me...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> C'mon dude, when you have the frame you do, you can actually pull off a lot of things, don't doubt yourself!


Thanks. I usually don't wear pants that are this bright (they are brighter in real life) and the previous time I paired them, I made the mistake of pairing them with a bright neon-ish orange top. I looked too colourful that day and felt really self-conscious. Today is my second day wearing these pants, which I got for a great deal considering that they are Collection Versace.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> I was thinking about it, but then, if they're positioned to be a Hérmes competitor, then they're more affordable, then again, the one I like is the Le Contemporain tote, I hope to run into one someday and I have the budget to get it, although I really like that one, I just saw it on Barneys NY site, it says they only have one left, anyways, as I stated before with the Rexy, and also (the one that got away) my beloved never to be strap you, the universe has something better in store for me...


Maybe what's in store for you is this:




https://www.luisaviaroma.com/fendi/...Line=bags&CategoryId=125&listid=&exclusiveid=

It has your name on it


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Ok so, by suggestion of @sirdonulus I entered Lyst, and what a charming thing I ran into, although the thing is, is not selleria and the price I'm seeing is even higher than mine (I'm guessing since it's priced in USD and the duties and taxes and such):
> View attachment 3705471
> 
> You know me, and my olive green obsession, although, I wouldn't change my peekaboo for anything, I think is more lovely than the one above.


Oh I guess you already found this bag.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Oh I guess you already found this bag.


Am I so predictable?!?!?!? Geez, hahaha, no, I mean that peekaboo is cool but, I don't think I would buy another peekaboo, I'm so happy with the one I have and to be honest, color and quality wise I don't think any other is going to top what I already have, I'm so in love that once again, I think this week it will be on rotation, I'd been using my MCM humongous shopper lately (the cognac color with the black accents make it super easy to use with any outfit) and my Chanel briefcase (black and gold, with quilting, what's more classic and timeless than that?) but I don't know, I felt my peekaboo was feeling left out and sad hiding in it's dust bag in my closet, I had to take it out.

TBH, like I told my SA @ Fendi the other day, "you guys ruined leather for me, I look at bags from other brands and the leather DOES NOT COMPARE" I mean, I used to love my Prada's calf texture, now, not so much (although fortunately it didn't ruin my taste for my Ferragamo briefcase, or the caviar texture from my Chanel)...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Am I so predictable?!?!?!? Geez, hahaha, no, I mean that peekaboo is cool but, I don't think I would buy another peekaboo, I'm so happy with the one I have and to be honest, color and quality wise I don't think any other is going to top what I already have, I'm so in love that once again, I think this week it will be on rotation, I'd been using my MCM humongous shopper lately (the cognac color with the black accents make it super easy to use with any outfit) and my Chanel briefcase (black and gold, with quilting, what's more classic and timeless than that?) but I don't know, I felt my peekaboo was feeling left out and sad hiding in it's dust bag in my closet, I had to take it out.
> 
> TBH, like I told my SA @ Fendi the other day, "you guys ruined leather for me, I look at bags from other brands and the leather DOES NOT COMPARE" I mean, I used to love my Prada's calf texture, now, not so much (although fortunately it didn't ruin my taste for my Ferragamo briefcase, or the caviar texture from my Chanel)...


Yeah it won't top what you already have. I saw this Peekaboo at Saks in downtown Toronto:




And I LOVE it! But the leather is already showing a lot of scratches from customer handling, especially the hand-painted leather. The smooth leather finish is not as resilient to scratches as the Selleria, and the way the dropping of the front feels is different too.

I would still love to own it, but I know I won't use it as much because it is on the delicate side.

For me, my Peekaboo is making all my other bags not get much use. I keep going for it when I want to use a bag. On top of that, I've spent the most money I've ever spent on accessorizing the bag with charms and straps, so I guess I have to get my money's worth out of them. I do want to go back to using my Givenchy Nightingale messenger because it is so easy to use and very durable (I used to use it the most often before the Peekaboo). I don't think I've used it once since getting my Peekaboo.


----------



## alopez3289

The By the Way has officially become my favorite bag. It's so versatile, and for the size, it fits a lot! Today's outfit with my baby Karlito by my side ❤️❤️


----------



## averagejoe

alopez3289 said:


> The By the Way has officially become my favorite bag. It's so versatile, and for the size, it fits a lot! Today's outfit with my baby Karlito by my side ❤️❤️




The Karlito and the By the Way are adorable, especially in the sizes that you got!


----------



## averagejoe

I'm normally not tempted by the women's version of a handbag if the men's one already exists, but I REALLY like the Peekaboo Essential. The smooth leather works remarkably well on this bag (makes the bag have very clean lines). I think it can look great on guys, especially with its more minimalist look! What do you guys think?


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Yeah it won't top what you already have. I saw this Peekaboo at Saks in downtown Toronto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I LOVE it! But the leather is already showing a lot of scratches from customer handling, especially the hand-painted leather. The smooth leather finish is not as resilient to scratches as the Selleria, and the way the dropping of the front feels is different too.
> 
> I would still love to own it, but I know I won't use it as much because it is on the delicate side.
> 
> For me, my Peekaboo is making all my other bags not get much use. I keep going for it when I want to use a bag. On top of that, I've spent the most money I've ever spent on accessorizing the bag with charms and straps, so I guess I have to get my money's worth out of them. I do want to go back to using my Givenchy Nightingale messenger because it is so easy to use and very durable (I used to use it the most often before the Peekaboo). I don't think I've used it once since getting my Peekaboo.


Wow AJ, well, I honestly would've never thought that you'd like / use something like that, to me your style is quite understated and that peekaboo practically screams "LOOK AT MEE!!!", glad to see you getting out of your comfort zone (or at least analyzing the outfits I've seen you post, that's the conclusion I made).

But yeah, smooth leathers tend to get noticeable marks of handling, although I must say, I don't know if the leathers used are different but my mom's baguette (which is not selleria) has gone by without any marks (from what I've seen) so it's weird that a peekaboo (which is an icon for Fendi) uses such a smooth leather that it's naturally prone to marks.

Also the thing about those new models is, to me, even though they're very artisanal since they're hand painted, I think they're way too expensive just because someone took the time to get crazy with the paintbrush.

Also, this is going to sound very weird coming from me, but, in terms of expensive accessories (meaning bags themselves) I tend to go for smooths, meaning even when I like color blocking and bright shades, I usually go around something without a very graphical statement, I'd think twice when considering buying something with eyes or any other motif, I think I like to apply the principle that, i want to have a smooth and minimal canvas (meaning no eyes, motifs or anything) and then start to paint (accessorize) with charms or straps, that way if I really want a very serious / formal / minimal look, I can use the canvas (bag) with no accessories and not worry about drawing too much attention, although then again, in this case the attention grabbing part is inside the bag, so using it closed is also a way to go.


----------



## memo.alive

alopez3289 said:


> The By the Way has officially become my favorite bag. It's so versatile, and for the size, it fits a lot! Today's outfit with my baby Karlito by my side ❤️❤️


Well the BTW is a fantastic bag since it's quite dynamic, due to the design, it can be worn different ways, and you made a very wise and practical decision to get that bag in such a lovely and especially neutral color, loving the Karlito combo with the bag.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I'm normally not tempted by the women's version of a handbag if the men's one already exists, but I REALLY like the Peekaboo Essential. The smooth leather works remarkably well on this bag (makes the bag have very clean lines). I think it can look great on guys, especially with its more minimalist look! What do you guys think?


Well at the beginning even the regular peekaboo got my eye, but now that I've seen many versions for men of women's bags, I think the squarish silhouette is the thing that turns a bag manly by design definition, that being said, I don't know, I think I could make one of those work if the hardware was in silver (for some reason, gold hardware in my mind is directly linked to women or feminine) and if it were a little bigger, I kind of feel it's way too small for a guys bag, also I tend to buy bags which can fit a laptop at least, and due to the trapezoidal shape of this bag, that wouldn't be the case, also, I have issues with how smooth that leather is (I think Selleria causes the "once you go Selleria you can't go back" syndrome).


----------



## memo.alive

memo.alive said:


> Well at the beginning even the regular peekaboo got my eye, but now that I've seen many versions for men of women's bags, I think the squarish silhouette is the thing that turns a bag manly by design definition, that being said, I don't know, I think I could make one of those work if the hardware was in silver (for some reason, gold hardware in my mind is directly linked to women or feminine) and if it were a little bigger, I kind of feel it's way too small for a guys bag, also I tend to buy bags which can fit a laptop at least, and due to the trapezoidal shape of this bag, that wouldn't be the case, also, I have issues with how smooth that leather is (I think Selleria causes the "once you go Selleria you can't go back" syndrome).


Also, it wouldn't hurt (actually I think it would be very cool) that the hardware were either anodized black or ruthenium (gunmetal) I would love that men's peekaboos would start to be produced with those shades in the hardware, I think those kind of finishes are quite masculine and cool and very understated against a palladium or gold finish, so if an essentials were to be made with that kind of hardware I'd gladly work it.


----------



## memo.alive

Ok so, update, it seems the Coach bag I wanted, got discounted @ Saks.com, I was just about to confirm the purchase but then the website marked an error, I called the customer service number and they told me their system was having issues and that me being an international customer they usually don't process international orders over the phone (WTF?!) so I don't know if this is a sign that maybe I should wait if it get's a bigger discount or to not buy it at all, I'm quite conflicted because, since also I have a 10% off first purchase the price right now sounds very well even with duties and taxes, ugh.

I guess I'll have to try again tomorrow to see what happens...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Also, it wouldn't hurt (actually I think it would be very cool) that the hardware were either anodized black or ruthenium (gunmetal) I would love that men's peekaboos would start to be produced with those shades in the hardware, I think those kind of finishes are quite masculine and cool and very understated against a palladium or gold finish, so if an essentials were to be made with that kind of hardware I'd gladly work it.


True. If the Peekaboo Essential or even the men's Peekaboo came out in an ultra black version with black hardware, then it would be even more wonderful, although in truth black hardware looks terrible once it gets scratched as the silver metal beneath starts to show through.

I liked the Peekaboo so much before the men's one came out that I almost got one with the Zucca lining and cross-body strap in large. I'm glad I didn't, because I prefer the new way they make the Peekaboo with the hand-painted edges.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Wow AJ, well, I honestly would've never thought that you'd like / use something like that, to me your style is quite understated and that peekaboo practically screams "LOOK AT MEE!!!", glad to see you getting out of your comfort zone (or at least analyzing the outfits I've seen you post, that's the conclusion I made).
> 
> But yeah, smooth leathers tend to get noticeable marks of handling, although I must say, I don't know if the leathers used are different but my mom's baguette (which is not selleria) has gone by without any marks (from what I've seen) so it's weird that a peekaboo (which is an icon for Fendi) uses such a smooth leather that it's naturally prone to marks.
> 
> Also the thing about those new models is, to me, even though they're very artisanal since they're hand painted, I think they're way too expensive just because someone took the time to get crazy with the paintbrush.
> 
> Also, this is going to sound very weird coming from me, but, in terms of expensive accessories (meaning bags themselves) I tend to go for smooths, meaning even when I like color blocking and bright shades, I usually go around something without a very graphical statement, I'd think twice when considering buying something with eyes or any other motif, I think I like to apply the principle that, i want to have a smooth and minimal canvas (meaning no eyes, motifs or anything) and then start to paint (accessorize) with charms or straps, that way if I really want a very serious / formal / minimal look, I can use the canvas (bag) with no accessories and not worry about drawing too much attention, although then again, in this case the attention grabbing part is inside the bag, so using it closed is also a way to go.


I actually like this Peekaboo because it's not totally out of my comfort zone. For days I want to look understated, then the front will be closed so it'll look like a normal blue bag, but when I want more colour, then I can drop the front down and VOILA! What a surprise!

As you have figured out, I'm usually more monochromatic. My favourite colour is black, and my favourite way to dress is all-black. Something about all-black looks nice to me. There's a strength to that look. For the longest time, I only had black bags, too. Now I have some brown bags too (and a blue Prada backpack). Kinda sad that they are still all very "safe" colours. I almost got a red Prada duffle bag on sale last November but I took too long to decide and it sold. That would've been totally out there for me. 

I wear a few more colours in the summer but still prefer black, although it's impractical on long days out as it gets too hot with the sun warming up black clothing. 

I agree about the hand-painting adding an extra thousand dollars to the price. Totally unjustified. Still, I was heartbroken to discover today (when I went to Saks) that they already started a presale and the bag is gone!!! I have a feeling it got marked down and sold immediately. I missed it being on sale, I think. Oh well...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Ok so, update, it seems the Coach bag I wanted, got discounted @ Saks.com, I was just about to confirm the purchase but then the website marked an error, I called the customer service number and they told me their system was having issues and that me being an international customer they usually don't process international orders over the phone (WTF?!) so I don't know if this is a sign that maybe I should wait if it get's a bigger discount or to not buy it at all, I'm quite conflicted because, since also I have a 10% off first purchase the price right now sounds very well even with duties and taxes, ugh.
> 
> I guess I'll have to try again tomorrow to see what happens...


I hope this works out and you are able to get it for a good price! Does your country charge high import duties and taxes? They usually add about 23% to the price in Canada, and after currency conversion, it's not even worth buying. That's why I now buy internationally only from duty-included websites like Luisaviaroma and Farfetch.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I hope this works out and you are able to get it for a good price! Does your country charge high import duties and taxes? They usually add about 23% to the price in Canada, and after currency conversion, it's not even worth buying. That's why I now buy internationally only from duty-included websites like Luisaviaroma and Farfetch.


Yeah, even though my country is part of the NAFTA duties and taxes usually go way high, although with the current price + 10% off the price is quite right and the duties and taxes are calculated against the all discounted price, so, the good news is, from what the guy at my local Coach said, the bag in the country was about 1120 USD, but with the Saks price includinng duties, taxes and shipping it would be 800 USD, now, I'm wondering since from what I saw in Saks website that Coach bag is not even part of the summer discounts, which is kind of odd, I checked any Coach 1941 bag and the only one that was discounted was the one I wanted, now I'm tempted to actually wait to see of the bag gets a bigger discount, ugh, I don't know what to do, I would die if the bag would turn out being sold out, I knew I wanted it since the first time I saw it, and seeing the regular colored (all in one color bags, i saw the black and white one) I really liked even the one colored ones, I know I'm going to love this one even more, because of the colors, anyways.

I guess that perhaps I'm going to have to monitor the inventory and see, I tried to put I don't know if 6 or 8 bags and the page did not marked it as low stock, so I'm guessing perhaps waiting is the way to go, I'm really crossing my fingers so that people don't find that color combo so desirable and it ends up on clearance or something, also it would be very good for my budget/wallet/credit cards since I just bought a jacket and sunglasses from Gilt on saturday (the jacket I bought I saw it IRL on November 2015 at a boutique at the capital, but it was way too effing expensive), then the following year (2016) I found it on Gilt but it was quite expensive still, so I waited, and waited, and waited, it turned out sold out, but magically it was restocked, so then I waited again, and again, and again, finally last week from the last 2 (one in a size that I tested 2 years ago and one bigger, which to my calculations was the one correct for me, since the one I tested was a little too tight) one sold and the final one, was discounted up to 80% off, so that's when I said to myself "it is now or never" so I finally got it out of my "waitlist" which to me is like a wishlist to keep track of stuff I want on more discount, and bought it.

It's a Diesel Black Gold grey (yes, grey, me, so uncharacteristic, although grey is also my other favorite color, is as mixable and dynamic like black but is not black) wool jacket with studs, and zippers, the moment I saw it 2 years ago I fell in love, then I almost had a heart attack when they told me the price, I practically threw it into the SA's hands, like a hot potato, hahahah.

It sounds silly but, since I've waited for that jacket for so long, and well in my town is really hot so the only way to use something like that is to wait til fall or winter, I want it as part of my b'day outfit for this year (my b'day is at the end of October), so, it is really something I look forward to .






That is also something as a motivation, in the last couple of months I've been very careless with my eating habits, so I've been gaining weight and a size of clothing so, with a goal to returning to form for my B'day and my outfit I think there's more chances I get back to my slim self soon, that's another reason why I haven't been posting as much as in the beginning.

That delicate balance between my love for (usually non healthy, delicious) food and my passion for fashion .


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Yeah, even though my country is part of the NAFTA duties and taxes usually go way high, although with the current price + 10% off the price is quite right and the duties and taxes are calculated against the all discounted price, so, the good news is, from what the guy at my local Coach said, the bag in the country was about 1120 USD, but with the Saks price includinng duties, taxes and shipping it would be 800 USD, now, I'm wondering since from what I saw in Saks website that Coach bag is not even part of the summer discounts, which is kind of odd, I checked any Coach 1941 bag and the only one that was discounted was the one I wanted, now I'm tempted to actually wait to see of the bag gets a bigger discount, ugh, I don't know what to do, I would die if the bag would turn out being sold out, I knew I wanted it since the first time I saw it, and seeing the regular colored (all in one color bags, i saw the black and white one) I really liked even the one colored ones, I know I'm going to love this one even more, because of the colors, anyways.
> 
> I guess that perhaps I'm going to have to monitor the inventory and see, I tried to put I don't know if 6 or 8 bags and the page did not marked it as low stock, so I'm guessing perhaps waiting is the way to go, I'm really crossing my fingers so that people don't find that color combo so desirable and it ends up on clearance or something, also it would be very good for my budget/wallet/credit cards since I just bought a jacket and sunglasses from Gilt on saturday (the jacket I bought I saw it IRL on November 2015 at a boutique at the capital, but it was way too effing expensive), then the following year (2016) I found it on Gilt but it was quite expensive still, so I waited, and waited, and waited, it turned out sold out, but magically it was restocked, so then I waited again, and again, and again, finally last week from the last 2 (one in a size that I tested 2 years ago and one bigger, which to my calculations was the one correct for me, since the one I tested was a little too tight) one sold and the final one, was discounted up to 80% off, so that's when I said to myself "it is now or never" so I finally got it out of my "waitlist" which to me is like a wishlist to keep track of stuff I want on more discount, and bought it.
> 
> It's a Diesel Black Gold grey (yes, grey, me, so uncharacteristic, although grey is also my other favorite color, is as mixable and dynamic like black but is not black) wool jacket with studs, and zippers, the moment I saw it 2 years ago I fell in love, then I almost had a heart attack when they told me the price, I practically threw it into the SA's hands, like a hot potato, hahahah.
> 
> It sounds silly but, since I've waited for that jacket for so long, and well in my town is really hot so the only way to use something like that is to wait til fall or winter, I want it as part of my b'day outfit for this year (my b'day is at the end of October), so, it is really something I look forward to .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is also something as a motivation, in the last couple of months I've been very careless with my eating habits, so I've been gaining weight and a size of clothing so, with a goal to returning to form for my B'day and my outfit I think there's more chances I get back to my slim self soon, that's another reason why I haven't been posting as much as in the beginning.
> 
> That delicate balance between my love for (usually non healthy, delicious) food and my passion for fashion .


Nice jacket! I love the detailing on the shoulders. And 80% off? It's a must!!!

As for the Coach bag, if you can put 6-8 in your cart and the stock still doesn't look low, then maybe it's best to wait. That's how I got Fusto. He was on sale at Ssense for 28% off at first (I think) and I thought maybe I would wait because they seemed to have lots in stock. Then he went to around 50% off and I had to buy him. He sold out very quickly at that price, but thankfully I waited. 

I eat pretty unhealthily too, and to make sure I can fit my tight pants, I usually go for runs and, lately, long walks because the weather is nice. If you don't already do long walks, then try it for a few times. They are a great way to de-stress. Sometimes I fit shopping into my runs/walks, which isn't a good thing for my spending but I manage to find great deals because I go to check the store stock regularly.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Nice jacket! I love the detailing on the shoulders. And 80% off? It's a must!!!
> 
> As for the Coach bag, if you can put 6-8 in your cart and the stock still doesn't look low, then maybe it's best to wait. That's how I got Fusto. He was on sale at Ssense for 28% off at first (I think) and I thought maybe I would wait because they seemed to have lots in stock. Then he went to around 50% off and I had to buy him. He sold out very quickly at that price, but thankfully I waited.
> 
> I eat pretty unhealthily too, and to make sure I can fit my tight pants, I usually go for runs and, lately, long walks because the weather is nice. If you don't already do long walks, then try it for a few times. They are a great way to de-stress. Sometimes I fit shopping into my runs/walks, which isn't a good thing for my spending but I manage to find great deals because I go to check the store stock regularly.


Well last year I had the habit to jog for 3 km and walk 2, it is my goal to, perhaps not jog first but at least power walk 6km daily at least 3 times a week, aerobic excercise has been really good for me mentally and phisically but last year around july I stopped going, working out is not something I love to do, it has never been of my liking (I'm such a couch potato) but then again, I have to return to my healthy habits, it felt really nice to be skinny and feel good overall, I miss that (and miss the clothing that for now I'm not able to use), so, the goal is set and the path is clear, the only thing I have to do is actually decide I want to make the effort to go for what I know I can do.


----------



## nvs03lex

Greetings to all my fellow fendi fellas!!! Got invited to join the thread by averagejoe!!! Heres my maiden picture to the thread:


----------



## memo.alive

nvs03lex said:


> Greetings to all my fellow fendi fellas!!! Got invited to join the thread by averagejoe!!! Heres my maiden picture to the thread:


Loving your bag / bag charms combo! Now I really want a backpack charm for my collection!


----------



## averagejoe

nvs03lex said:


> Greetings to all my fellow fendi fellas!!! Got invited to join the thread by averagejoe!!! Heres my maiden picture to the thread:


Wow! I LOVE your shirt. Your whole look is wonderfully coordinated! And in the background, your collection is impressive, and also impressively organized and displayed. It's like going shopping for your look every day, but from your own collection!


----------



## bagsrightnow

nvs03lex said:


> Greetings to all my fellow fendi fellas!!! Got invited to join the thread by averagejoe!!! Heres my maiden picture to the thread:



Very nice! Is that the LV 7 Days A Week bag?  Was considering that bag at one stage to use as daily work bag. Do you find the base wide and structured enough so that the bag stands upright? 

Loving the collection in the background too [emoji6]


----------



## nvs03lex

sirdonulus said:


> Very nice! Is that the LV 7 Days A Week bag?  Was considering that bag at one stage to use as daily work bag. Do you find the base wide and structured enough so that the bag stands upright?
> 
> Loving the collection in the background too [emoji6]



Greetings sirdinulus!!! Yes it is!!! And yes its structured enough to stand by itself BUT my bag is still pretty new so it might get soft later down the road. It seems pretty structure though to withstand daily use. I love that bag!!! Things to consider: handles do not fold down so when used with shoulder strap the handles might be in the way. I love the two zipped exterior pockets. I have the cosmos, i believe its sold out. The black one is still availible in damier leather. I was actually considering buying the black one also because i love that bag so much!!!


----------



## nvs03lex

memo.alive said:


> Loving your bag / bag charms combo! Now I really want a backpack charm for my collection!


Greeting memo.alive, Thank you I love to pair the backpack charms with a fur partner!!!


----------



## nvs03lex

averagejoe said:


> Wow! I LOVE your shirt. Your whole look is wonderfully coordinated! And in the background, your collection is impressive, and also impressively organized and displayed. It's like going shopping for your look every day, but from your own collection!


Greetings averagejoe!!! Thanks for introducing me to this thread!!! Thanks and Thanks!!! Im super OCD with all my stuff, even with my cologne:


----------



## averagejoe

nvs03lex said:


> Greetings averagejoe!!! Thanks for introducing me to this thread!!! Thanks and Thanks!!! Im super OCD with all my stuff, even with my cologne:


Wow! It's like a department store fragrance tester tray! Impressive!


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Yeah, even though my country is part of the NAFTA duties and taxes usually go way high, although with the current price + 10% off the price is quite right and the duties and taxes are calculated against the all discounted price, so, the good news is, from what the guy at my local Coach said, the bag in the country was about 1120 USD, but with the Saks price includinng duties, taxes and shipping it would be 800 USD, now, I'm wondering since from what I saw in Saks website that Coach bag is not even part of the summer discounts, which is kind of odd, I checked any Coach 1941 bag and the only one that was discounted was the one I wanted, now I'm tempted to actually wait to see of the bag gets a bigger discount, ugh, I don't know what to do, I would die if the bag would turn out being sold out, I knew I wanted it since the first time I saw it, and seeing the regular colored (all in one color bags, i saw the black and white one) I really liked even the one colored ones, I know I'm going to love this one even more, because of the colors, anyways.
> 
> I guess that perhaps I'm going to have to monitor the inventory and see, I tried to put I don't know if 6 or 8 bags and the page did not marked it as low stock, so I'm guessing perhaps waiting is the way to go, I'm really crossing my fingers so that people don't find that color combo so desirable and it ends up on clearance or something, also it would be very good for my budget/wallet/credit cards since I just bought a jacket and sunglasses from Gilt on saturday (the jacket I bought I saw it IRL on November 2015 at a boutique at the capital, but it was way too effing expensive), then the following year (2016) I found it on Gilt but it was quite expensive still, so I waited, and waited, and waited, it turned out sold out, but magically it was restocked, so then I waited again, and again, and again, finally last week from the last 2 (one in a size that I tested 2 years ago and one bigger, which to my calculations was the one correct for me, since the one I tested was a little too tight) one sold and the final one, was discounted up to 80% off, so that's when I said to myself "it is now or never" so I finally got it out of my "waitlist" which to me is like a wishlist to keep track of stuff I want on more discount, and bought it.
> 
> It's a Diesel Black Gold grey (yes, grey, me, so uncharacteristic, although grey is also my other favorite color, is as mixable and dynamic like black but is not black) wool jacket with studs, and zippers, the moment I saw it 2 years ago I fell in love, then I almost had a heart attack when they told me the price, I practically threw it into the SA's hands, like a hot potato, hahahah.
> 
> It sounds silly but, since I've waited for that jacket for so long, and well in my town is really hot so the only way to use something like that is to wait til fall or winter, I want it as part of my b'day outfit for this year (my b'day is at the end of October), so, it is really something I look forward to .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is also something as a motivation, in the last couple of months I've been very careless with my eating habits, so I've been gaining weight and a size of clothing so, with a goal to returning to form for my B'day and my outfit I think there's more chances I get back to my slim self soon, that's another reason why I haven't been posting as much as in the beginning.
> 
> That delicate balance between my love for (usually non healthy, delicious) food and my passion for fashion .


I was browsing Gilt now thanks to your incredible finds there and I stumbled across your jacket:
https://www.gilt.com/brand/diesel-b...-jallony-outerwear-caban-jacket?origin=search

Is it really $3400CDN (or its equivalent in your local currency)?! That seems very high for a wool jacket! I get that there is stud detailing but the price is insane! No wonder you almost threw it back in the SA's arms. Now you got an incredible deal!

Please post mod shots when you get it? Just sneak a Fendi in there to make it look like we're on topic. Your silver Bag Bug would be a great accessory attached to one of the zippers on the arms.


----------



## bagsrightnow

Hey guys! So went into LV today to try on some bandouliere straps for my Peekaboo. Wasn't sure which colour/pattern looked better so I took some pics! Lemme know ur thoughts! 







The first multi-coloured one reminds me of candy, and it has a high shine finish to it. Not sure how that'll hold up in the durability test...? It's also more eye-catching than the second yellow one but the more I see the yellow one, the more I like it.


----------



## Prada Prince

Personally I prefer the first one just because of the more unique colourway. The yellow one is nice as well but perhaps just a little bit more on the ordinary side. Is it textured at all, i.e. Epi leather?


----------



## averagejoe

sirdonulus said:


> Hey guys! So went into LV today to try on some bandouliere straps for my Peekaboo. Wasn't sure which colour/pattern looked better so I took some pics! Lemme know ur thoughts!
> 
> View attachment 3708362
> 
> 
> View attachment 3708363
> 
> 
> The first multi-coloured one reminds me of candy, and it has a high shine finish to it. Not sure how that'll hold up in the durability test...? It's also more eye-catching than the second yellow one but the more I see the yellow one, the more I like it.


I like the first one more in this case. I actually considered this one when I bought the Bandouliere Race thanks to @Prada Prince , but the Race one won. The dark navy blue works perfectly with your dark navy blue Peekaboo, so the strap looks like it belongs to your bag (unlike mine which is black and didn't match exactly). Wearing it with the blue side up over the shoulder will let the colours underneath peak, and add colour almost subtly to an outfit. 

Epi leather is quite durable, and given that the finish isn't metallic, it will last a very long time.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I was browsing Gilt now thanks to your incredible finds there and I stumbled across your jacket:
> https://www.gilt.com/brand/diesel-b...-jallony-outerwear-caban-jacket?origin=search
> 
> Is it really $3400CDN (or its equivalent in your local currency)?! That seems very high for a wool jacket! I get that there is stud detailing but the price is insane! No wonder you almost threw it back in the SA's arms. Now you got an incredible deal!
> 
> Please post mod shots when you get it? Just sneak a Fendi in there to make it look like we're on topic. Your silver Bag Bug would be a great accessory attached to one of the zippers on the arms.


Sure will do, actually, I have some sort of idea of the outfit I'd like to do (it involves, the jacket, the Fendi kicks I'm trying to buy on sale, a puzzle bag I haven't bought yet, and of course Peluso hanging off the puzzle, then again, a lot of pieces for that outfit aren't even in my collection yet, but let's see what this year has for me, at least the puzzle is confirmed to arrive to the country in a couple of months, let's hope this one actually does arrive, unlike the strap that it seems wasn't meant to be for me).

And about the jacket, the price on the Gilt site is actually higher than the one the SA told me at the store, the SA in November 2015 told me the jacket was 2170 USD, now, the Gilt regular price is 2770 USD, but I got it at 560 USD. Give or take, from the original price to what I got it it was about 75% off the retail price, even when I think it's pricey, it was the cheapest I was ever going to get it, and TBH I really loved it when I tried it on 2 years ago.

The same thing happened with a pair of Tom Ford sunglasses I saw at some point and then 2 years later I saw them on Gilt quite cheap and got them, the exact model and colors. So Gilt is actually my favorite international shopping site, although Shopbop might become my second, I got my MCM from Shopbop and now I have my sights on an Alexander Wang strap, that I think would look cool on every bag I have, although it's kind of pricey right now, I'll wait a little longer.

Also, let's see if Saks does good and discounts the Coach tote even more, hahah, I'm such a cheapskate, but I'm forced to be that way, it's not like money grows on trees for me, and I tend to love a lot of stuff that I end up buying .


----------



## memo.alive

sirdonulus said:


> Hey guys! So went into LV today to try on some bandouliere straps for my Peekaboo. Wasn't sure which colour/pattern looked better so I took some pics! Lemme know ur thoughts!
> 
> View attachment 3708362
> 
> 
> View attachment 3708363
> 
> 
> The first multi-coloured one reminds me of candy, and it has a high shine finish to it. Not sure how that'll hold up in the durability test...? It's also more eye-catching than the second yellow one but the more I see the yellow one, the more I like it.


I'm liking the first one more, there's something about the second that seems quite chaotic colorwise. To me the first one is the way to go.

AJ, now, you'll soon have an entire LV store worth of straps, hahaha.


----------



## memo.alive

memo.alive said:


> I'm liking the first one more, there's something about the second that seems quite chaotic colorwise. To me the first one is the way to go.
> 
> AJ, now, you'll soon have an entire LV store worth of straps, hahaha.


Also, I'm guessing the lights and the camera are quite possible the ones behind this but, is it me or does your peekaboo look kinda blueish in the first shot? Is it me (am I going blind) or does it look that way?


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Sure will do, actually, I have some sort of idea of the outfit I'd like to do (it involves, the jacket, the Fendi kicks I'm trying to buy on sale, a puzzle bag I haven't bought yet, and of course Peluso hanging off the puzzle, then again, a lot of pieces for that outfit aren't even in my collection yet, but let's see what this year has for me, at least the puzzle is confirmed to arrive to the country in a couple of months, let's hope this one actually does arrive, unlike the strap that it seems wasn't meant to be for me).
> 
> And about the jacket, the price on the Gilt site is actually higher than the one the SA told me at the store, the SA in November 2015 told me the jacket was 2170 USD, now, the Gilt regular price is 2770 USD, but I got it at 560 USD. Give or take, from the original price to what I got it it was about 75% off the retail price, even when I think it's pricey, it was the cheapest I was ever going to get it, and TBH I really loved it when I tried it on 2 years ago.
> 
> The same thing happened with a pair of Tom Ford sunglasses I saw at some point and then 2 years later I saw them on Gilt quite cheap and got them, the exact model and colors. So Gilt is actually my favorite international shopping site, although Shopbop might become my second, I got my MCM from Shopbop and now I have my sights on an Alexander Wang strap, that I think would look cool on every bag I have, although it's kind of pricey right now, I'll wait a little longer.
> 
> Also, let's see if Saks does good and discounts the Coach tote even more, hahah, I'm such a cheapskate, but I'm forced to be that way, it's not like money grows on trees for me, and I tend to love a lot of stuff that I end up buying .


You're not a cheapskate at all. We want the best value for our money, so that we can maximize the number of things we can buy with finite income.  I'd like to think of it as strategic spending. 

Wow, even $2170 USD for a wool jacket is expensive, especially from Diesel Black Gold considering that a wool jacket I wanted from them 2 years ago but missed from Luisaviaroma because I got a watch instead was only $1100 before markdowns. 

I'm currently watching a number of items that got their first markdowns on Ssense but may not be able to afford much even when they get marked down more (current markdown for the StrapYou I want is 15% off which is pathetic for a "sale" price). I ended up making a big and unexpected purchase this past weekend (a jacket!) which means that I won't be able to buy much this sale season. I've been looking for such a jacket for years, and finally found it. Hopefully it is still cool enough for me to wear it once before the heat wave summer months hit.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Also, I'm guessing the lights and the camera are quite possible the ones behind this but, is it me or does your peekaboo look kinda blueish in the first shot? Is it me (am I going blind) or does it look that way?


@sirdonulus 's Peekaboo_ is _blue.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> AJ, now, you'll soon have an entire LV store worth of straps, hahaha.


I'll be good to my bank account. I can't promise I can stay good if they launch a StrapYou for the new Kyoto collection!


----------



## averagejoe

@memo.alive by the way, the Burberry bags with the detachable Burberry check straps are on sale:




The prices are okay (tax-free, too) but the bags that come with the straps are "meh". If the bag gets marked down more then maybe. It's like a free bag that comes with the purchase of a strap at that point.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> You're not a cheapskate at all. We want the best value for our money, so that we can maximize the number of things we can buy with finite income.  I'd like to think of it as strategic spending.
> 
> Wow, even $2170 USD for a wool jacket is expensive, especially from Diesel Black Gold considering that a wool jacket I wanted from them 2 years ago but missed from Luisaviaroma because I got a watch instead was only $1100 before markdowns.
> 
> I'm currently watching a number of items that got their first markdowns on Ssense but may not be able to afford much even when they get marked down more (current markdown for the StrapYou I want is 15% off which is pathetic for a "sale" price). I ended up making a big and unexpected purchase this past weekend (a jacket!) which means that I won't be able to buy much this sale season. I've been looking for such a jacket for years, and finally found it. Hopefully it is still cool enough for me to wear it once before the heat wave summer months hit.


Actually that's the thing, the jacket I got I won't be able to wear it soon, that's why I got my mind set on using it for my B'day on october (hopefully by that time the weather will be more appropriate for a wool jacket).

Now, I saw the strap you on sale and yes, are you kidding me? That's not a discount, and also, I saw a strap I liked, there's a qbic studs strap on ssense that is blue, I initially wanted the military green one (yes, there is one on military green just like the blue one on ssense) but when I saw the waves one, I fell in love and ditched the idea of getting the qbic studs one, but, now, since it is on ssense, perhaps (although not likely) it will go on sale at a nice discount, if it does, for sure I'm gonna snatch one, but right now, that item is just wishful thinking, taking into account it's a high priced item since it's a selleria strapyou, also that strap will go perfectly with a lot of bags I already have and also the new messenger I hopefully get, so, ugh, I'm really starting to resent the entire fashion world, this year they've come up with such amazing stuff and designs, in colors that I've loved for ages, perhaps everything is so appealing to me this year, the majority of the colors for 2017 are all time favorites of mine (including of course the shades of green that are so hot right now).


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> @memo.alive by the way, the Burberry bags with the detachable Burberry check straps are on sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prices are okay (tax-free, too) but the bags that come with the straps are "meh". If the bag gets marked down more then maybe. It's like a free bag that comes with the purchase of a strap at that point.


HAHAAHAH, yessss!!! That is the statement of the week!

Although in those colors, I think I could make that bag work as a clutch or something, anyways, DON'T PUT MORE IDEAS IN MY HEAD! I'd already forgotten about the burberry straps, hahaha.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I'll be good to my bank account. I can't promise I can stay good if they launch a StrapYou for the new Kyoto collection!


Ok, I'm so distracted today, I honestly thought @sirdonulus' post was one from AJ, hahaha, what is happening?!?!? 

No wonder I was so puzzled with the color of that peekaboo, and also puzzled since I remember that AJ said he wasn't quite fond of the strap with the stripes on that color combo, I'm really sorry @sirdonulus and @averagejoe, I completely mixed up so badly.

Promise to look more carefully on the posts .


----------



## memo.alive

memo.alive said:


> Actually that's the thing, the jacket I got I won't be able to wear it soon, that's why I got my mind set on using it for my B'day on october (hopefully by that time the weather will be more appropriate for a wool jacket).
> 
> Now, I saw the strap you on sale and yes, are you kidding me? That's not a discount, and also, I saw a strap I liked, there's a qbic studs strap on ssense that is blue, I initially wanted the military green one (yes, there is one on military green just like the blue one on ssense) but when I saw the waves one, I fell in love and ditched the idea of getting the qbic studs one, but, now, since it is on ssense, perhaps (although not likely) it will go on sale at a nice discount, if it does, for sure I'm gonna snatch one, but right now, that item is just wishful thinking, taking into account it's a high priced item since it's a selleria strapyou, also that strap will go perfectly with a lot of bags I already have and also the new messenger I hopefully get, so, ugh, I'm really starting to resent the entire fashion world, this year they've come up with such amazing stuff and designs, in colors that I've loved for ages, perhaps everything is so appealing to me this year, the majority of the colors for 2017 are all time favorites of mine (including of course the shades of green that are so hot right now).


BTW, where are they on sale? I mean, what site? I'm looking at several sites but don't see bags from Burberry like that on sale.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Actually that's the thing, the jacket I got I won't be able to wear it soon, that's why I got my mind set on using it for my B'day on october (hopefully by that time the weather will be more appropriate for a wool jacket).
> 
> Now, I saw the strap you on sale and yes, are you kidding me? That's not a discount, and also, I saw a strap I liked, there's a qbic studs strap on ssense that is blue, I initially wanted the military green one (yes, there is one on military green just like the blue one on ssense) but when I saw the waves one, I fell in love and ditched the idea of getting the qbic studs one, but, now, since it is on ssense, perhaps (although not likely) it will go on sale at a nice discount, if it does, for sure I'm gonna snatch one, but right now, that item is just wishful thinking, taking into account it's a high priced item since it's a selleria strapyou, also that strap will go perfectly with a lot of bags I already have and also the new messenger I hopefully get, so, ugh, I'm really starting to resent the entire fashion world, this year they've come up with such amazing stuff and designs, in colors that I've loved for ages, perhaps everything is so appealing to me this year, the majority of the colors for 2017 are all time favorites of mine (including of course the shades of green that are so hot right now).


Since the Pantone colour of the year is "greenery", I've been seeing tons of olive/military green at lots of brands, namely Fendi and Givenchy on the high end, and lots in the mass market brands. Time to collect stuff in this colour!

I saw a black StrapYou on the women's Ssense sale page with studs. Looks good but I'm not a huge fan of those gigantic studs. I want my StrapYou to be reversible so I can get more looks (more bang out of my buck).


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Ok, I'm so distracted today, I honestly thought @sirdonulus' post was one from AJ, hahaha, what is happening?!?!?
> 
> No wonder I was so puzzled with the color of that peekaboo, and also puzzled since I remember that AJ said he wasn't quite fond of the strap with the stripes on that color combo, I'm really sorry @sirdonulus and @averagejoe, I completely mixed up so badly.
> 
> Promise to look more carefully on the posts .


Lol! Oh I wish my Peekaboo could be blue, too. The blue one is on sale on Ssense but at the most generous discount in the world (I'm being sarcastic). I really want it but after my recent jacket purchase, not a chance because it will sell out by 33% off or so (and I won't budge unless it's 50% off or it's not worth going into debt over).


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> BTW, where are they on sale? I mean, what site? I'm looking at several sites but don't see bags from Burberry like that on sale.


It's on sale on the Canadian site, and I guess probably the US site:
https://ca.burberry.com/women/sale/bags/


----------



## bagsrightnow

Hahaha all these peekaboos and straps flying everywhere! Confusing everyone! [emoji13] but yes my Peekaboo is dark navy/blue. I saw they were on sale at ssense too but not by much! Annoying! Was gonna try and see if I can build a peekabo nation [emoji13]

Here are a few mod shots from yesterday.


----------



## bagsrightnow

Prada Prince said:


> Personally I prefer the first one just because of the more unique colourway. The yellow one is nice as well but perhaps just a little bit more on the ordinary side. Is it textured at all, i.e. Epi leather?



The multi coloured one is epi (ie the epi texture) while the blue/yellow solid coloured one is normal smooth leather. Not sure abt the type of leather tho


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Since the Pantone colour of the year is "greenery", I've been seeing tons of olive/military green at lots of brands, namely Fendi and Givenchy on the high end, and lots in the mass market brands. Time to collect stuff in this colour!
> 
> I saw a black StrapYou on the women's Ssense sale page with studs. Looks good but I'm not a huge fan of those gigantic studs. I want my StrapYou to be reversible so I can get more looks (more bang out of my buck).


That's exactly why I ditched the idea of getting the military green qbic stud strap, and instead get the waves strap (the one I want has military green on the plain side).


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Lol! Oh I wish my Peekaboo could be blue, too. The blue one is on sale on Ssense but at the most generous discount in the world (I'm being sarcastic). I really want it but after my recent jacket purchase, not a chance because it will sell out by 33% off or so (and I won't budge unless it's 50% off or it's not worth going into debt over).


Actually I'm going through ssense's Fendi catalog and I saw the blue peekaboo with the studs and thought of you, I honestly think is fantastic:
https://www.ssense.com/en-us/men/product/fendi/blue-studded-peekaboo-tote/1762913

I don't know if you meant that one of the plain one, to me the one with the studs even though it has the studs still is understated but not boring or plain.


----------



## memo.alive

sirdonulus said:


> Hahaha all these peekaboos and straps flying everywhere! Confusing everyone! [emoji13] but yes my Peekaboo is dark navy/blue. I saw they were on sale at ssense too but not by much! Annoying! Was gonna try and see if I can build a peekabo nation [emoji13]
> 
> Here are a few mod shots from yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3709177
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709178
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709179
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709180


FINALLY!!! MOD SHOTS GALORE!!! THANK YOUUU!!! LOVING YOUR POSES AND ATTITUDE!!! Looking good dude!!!!


----------



## memo.alive

memo.alive said:


> FINALLY!!! MOD SHOTS GALORE!!! THANK YOUUU!!! LOVING YOUR POSES AND ATTITUDE!!! Looking good dude!!!!


If there was a love button on the posts I'd definitely click on that for your post @sirdonulus!


----------



## memo.alive

memo.alive said:


> If there was a love button on the posts I'd definitely click on that for your post @sirdonulus!


Also one more thing, I think it would be wise to "watermark" your pics, just so no one steals them or do something weird with them.


----------



## memo.alive

memo.alive said:


> Actually I'm going through ssense's Fendi catalog and I saw the blue peekaboo with the studs and thought of you, I honestly think is fantastic:
> https://www.ssense.com/en-us/men/product/fendi/blue-studded-peekaboo-tote/1762913
> 
> I don't know if you meant that one of the plain one, to me the one with the studs even though it has the studs still is understated but not boring or plain.


I just realized something, the one with the studs has gunmetal hardware *starts to hyperventilate*


----------



## memo.alive

memo.alive said:


> I just realized something, the one with the studs has gunmetal hardware *starts to hyperventilate*


Also the qbic studs strap has gunmetal hardware, now I REALLY WANT IT (but on discount, ahhahaah).


----------



## memo.alive

Final spam from me for today, also while browsing for the qbic peekaboo on the Fendi site (which it seems is sold out since it is no longer listed) I entered the US site and saw this adorable thing, brand new from what I read (it will start shipping on september) anyone that likes the color combo like me and wants a briefcase like peekaboo, good news, there is one (the only difference with mine, besides the size is, the handle in this one is military green instead of black):





So adorable and well to me is an amazing color combo, I've come to realize that, even when it has that little touch of yellow, the military green is quite understated (IRL is really dark, for some reason pics on the Fendi site make the color look like Khaki/Olive and not precisely military green, which is a very dark shade).


----------



## memo.alive

memo.alive said:


> Final spam from me for today, also while browsing for the qbic peekaboo on the Fendi site (which it seems is sold out since it is no longer listed) I entered the US site and saw this adorable thing, brand new from what I read (it will start shipping on september) anyone that likes the color combo like me and wants a briefcase like peekaboo, good news, there is one (the only difference with mine, besides the size is, the handle in this one is military green instead of black):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So adorable and well to me is an amazing color combo, I've come to realize that, even when it has that little touch of yellow, the military green is quite understated (IRL is really dark, for some reason pics on the Fendi site make the color look like Khaki/Olive and not precisely military green, which is a very dark shade).


Also, this just gave me life for the entire year, GOD the colors reversed are equal or even more striking...


----------



## Prada Prince

sirdonulus said:


> The multi coloured one is epi (ie the epi texture) while the blue/yellow solid coloured one is normal smooth leather. Not sure abt the type of leather tho



Then I'd definitely go with the first one...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Actually I'm going through ssense's Fendi catalog and I saw the blue peekaboo with the studs and thought of you, I honestly think is fantastic:
> https://www.ssense.com/en-us/men/product/fendi/blue-studded-peekaboo-tote/1762913
> 
> I don't know if you meant that one of the plain one, to me the one with the studs even though it has the studs still is understated but not boring or plain.


I meant the plain one but this one will do too. I prefer the plain but whichever I can get my hands on (for a good deal) is probably more realistic, if I can even get my hands on one by the time is gets marked down to a price that can justify a second Peekaboo.


----------



## averagejoe

sirdonulus said:


> Hahaha all these peekaboos and straps flying everywhere! Confusing everyone! [emoji13] but yes my Peekaboo is dark navy/blue. I saw they were on sale at ssense too but not by much! Annoying! Was gonna try and see if I can build a peekabo nation [emoji13]
> 
> Here are a few mod shots from yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3709177
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709178
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709179
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709180


Great mod shots! So stylish!


----------



## bagsrightnow

memo.alive said:


> If there was a love button on the posts I'd definitely click on that for your post @sirdonulus!



hahahah thanks guys! @memo.alive @Prada Prince @averagejoe  didn't mean to hold out on the mod shots! just been having a really busy past couple weeks! glad u like the pics 

also thanks to everyone for their opinion! think shall go with the multi colour bandouliere strap


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Final spam from me for today, also while browsing for the qbic peekaboo on the Fendi site (which it seems is sold out since it is no longer listed) I entered the US site and saw this adorable thing, brand new from what I read (it will start shipping on september) anyone that likes the color combo like me and wants a briefcase like peekaboo, good news, there is one (the only difference with mine, besides the size is, the handle in this one is military green instead of black):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So adorable and well to me is an amazing color combo, I've come to realize that, even when it has that little touch of yellow, the military green is quite understated (IRL is really dark, for some reason pics on the Fendi site make the color look like Khaki/Olive and not precisely military green, which is a very dark shade).


Oh! Very cute! The Peekaboo slim is adorable and also a great bag but the front won't drop down very much. I do love it in this colour combo.


----------



## averagejoe

sirdonulus said:


> also thanks to everyone for their opinion! think shall go with the multi colour bandouliere strap


Good choice!


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Also, this just gave me life for the entire year, GOD the colors reversed are equal or even more striking...


Wow! What a way to make black very interesting!


----------



## bagsrightnow

averagejoe said:


> Oh! Very cute! The Peekaboo slim is adorable and also a great bag but the front won't drop down very much. I do love it in this colour combo.



yeh true - i saw this bag (called Peekaboo Fit over in my country) IRL and its gorgeous! But what @averagejoe said about the sagging is true too. Speaking of which - how long did it take your peekaboos to sag down or drop down far enough so that the Selleria plaque is visible? I think my bag is so new and stiff/structured that when i leave it "unhooked", it just "flops" around, but hasn't sagged down yet...(not sure if I'm making sense..?) LOL


----------



## memo.alive

sirdonulus said:


> yeh true - i saw this bag (called Peekaboo Fit over in my country) IRL and its gorgeous! But what @averagejoe said about the sagging is true too. Speaking of which - how long did it take your peekaboos to sag down or drop down far enough so that the Selleria plaque is visible? I think my bag is so new and stiff/structured that when i leave it "unhooked", it just "flops" around, but hasn't sagged down yet...(not sure if I'm making sense..?) LOL


Well mine since I decided the leather to go down inwards I think will never go down (or at least for the time being) as needed to show the plate, then again, try using your bag unlocked so the leather starts to go down naturally, it's a process of waiting, mine keeps on giving in with time, although when I store it, I store it locked, something tells me that if stored unlocked and without filling the leather will have some soft of marks (I know, this is desirable but ugh, I'd like to keep my bag as pristine as possible for as much as I can).

Right now I'm using the front flap locked since the charms I'm using are small and they look weird with the flap down, but I'm guessing in a couple of months your peekaboo will reveal what's inside (oh so poetic).

Also on the peekaboo fit (yes, that's the official denomination worldwide) I think more than a peekaboo is like a different type of business bag / briefcase, so the front panel doesn't have the same look as the "small" or "regular" peekaboos.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I meant the plain one but this one will do too. I prefer the plain but whichever I can get my hands on (for a good deal) is probably more realistic, if I can even get my hands on one by the time is gets marked down to a price that can justify a second Peekaboo.


Well the thing with the one with studs is the color is different, (or at least from the pictures I saw) the one with studs the blue is more vivid than the other one, I think the other one is like @sirdonulus' one, which is a navy almost black color, and this one is more towards a royal / electric blue.


----------



## averagejoe

sirdonulus said:


> yeh true - i saw this bag (called Peekaboo Fit over in my country) IRL and its gorgeous! But what @averagejoe said about the sagging is true too. Speaking of which - how long did it take your peekaboos to sag down or drop down far enough so that the Selleria plaque is visible? I think my bag is so new and stiff/structured that when i leave it "unhooked", it just "flops" around, but hasn't sagged down yet...(not sure if I'm making sense..?) LOL


Oops. You're right. Peekaboo _Fit_. I remembered "slim" for some reason.

Mine still doesn't drop down much. It hasn't softened much at all. To get it to drop down to where it drops down now, I had to use heavy objects to weigh down the front overnight. I was afraid of damaging the bag but I was careful not to leave marks, and it didn't damage the bag. I had the exact same problem initially with the front just flopping around and the clasp banging against the hook. Now that I have loosened it up a bit overnight, it doesn't do that anymore, but it hasn't dropped down longer.


----------



## memo.alive

Ok so, not sure if out of character for this thread but, I just entered the Fendi site (yet again) and found out the Baguette is 20 years old!!! Time flies!
https://www.fendi.com/us/woman/must-see/baguette

Although I would like for them to return to the previous baguette double F logo, the one they're using now is sort of modern that is not a one piece hardware but one made of welded metal parts.

Also I like the enameled plaque-like (which is the one my mom's baguette has) logo, I think Fendi should design the male version of the baguette, a sort of clutch with the baguette's essence, I think it could be a hit, I mean, they hit the jackpot with the men's peekaboo after all.

Do you guys know (either family or friends) that own a baguette? Is it really old? Is it new? What do the stylish ladies that own (at least) one think of the bag? From personal (my mom's) experience I can tell you is a great bag, that is quite tricky, since even when it looks small it is quite roomy, also even with the metal accents the bag is quite light (according to my mom that's the main reason she can't seem to stop using hers).


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Ok so, not sure if out of character for this thread but, I just entered the Fendi site (yet again) and found out the Baguette is 20 years old!!! Time flies!
> https://www.fendi.com/us/woman/must-see/baguette
> 
> Although I would like for them to return to the previous baguette double F logo, the one they're using now is sort of modern that is not a one piece hardware but one made of welded metal parts.
> 
> Also I like the enameled plaque-like (which is the one my mom's baguette has) logo, I think Fendi should design the male version of the baguette, a sort of clutch with the baguette's essence, I think it could be a hit, I mean, they hit the jackpot with the men's peekaboo after all.
> 
> Do you guys know (either family or friends) that own a baguette? Is it really old? Is it new? What do the stylish ladies that own (at least) one think of the bag? From personal (my mom's) experience I can tell you is a great bag, that is quite tricky, since even when it looks small it is quite roomy, also even with the metal accents the bag is quite light (according to my mom that's the main reason she can't seem to stop using hers).


I don't know anyone personally that owns the Baguette, but I do recall one that grabbed my attention:




It is a messenger version that can work on guys, too, with leather whip-stitching throughout. it was released many years ago. 

I actually like the new hardware which looks a bit more "complicated" than the old FF logo.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I don't know anyone personally that owns the Baguette, but I do recall one that grabbed my attention:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a messenger version that can work on guys, too, with leather whip-stitching throughout. it was released many years ago.
> 
> I actually like the new hardware which looks a bit more "complicated" than the old FF logo.


Ok now that I see the "messenger" version, I'm not sure what I think about it, perhaps if the bag was more structured and retained the proper shape I'd like it, I don't know, TBH looking at it being all slouchy it would seem as if it were a knockoff.

Also not sure about the distressed texture or the color.

In other personal news, the Coach tote was sold out at Saks, Saks actually did have the courtesy to let me know about it but saw the e-mail 2 hours later and by then there was nothing I could do.

I still have hope that Nordstrom (that still carries it and ships internationally) will discount it (right now is regular price, so, no deal for me).

Also turns out some kicks that are actually the same design as the ones I posted a few weeks back were on sale at Gilt (and oh so effing cheap) but then again, I found out way too late, although I'll interpret it as a sign from the universe, TBH, the color combo of the ones I posted I like it more, and the good news is, that the department store in which I rely on  to shop discounted, has updated their online inventory and now carry that model (the color combo I like), which means, there's a high chance that I get those kicks at a final sale price just like my waves sneakers I bought on january.

I really hope the strap in shopbop gets more discounted (well firstly, I'll be very happy if it doesn't run out of stock).

Anyways, a lot of things on my whishlist(s) around several sites, so far, no luck on discounts and inventory,let's see what the coming weeks (we're almost in full on sale season, mid year you guys!! Time files!) bring.


----------



## Tryster0

I just ordered the mini Monster backpack charm from Neiman Marcus. Does anyone else have it? Curious to see how big it is inside. o:


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Ok now that I see the "messenger" version, I'm not sure what I think about it, perhaps if the bag was more structured and retained the proper shape I'd like it, I don't know, TBH looking at it being all slouchy it would seem as if it were a knockoff.
> 
> Also not sure about the distressed texture or the color.
> 
> In other personal news, the Coach tote was sold out at Saks, Saks actually did have the courtesy to let me know about it but saw the e-mail 2 hours later and by then there was nothing I could do.
> 
> I still have hope that Nordstrom (that still carries it and ships internationally) will discount it (right now is regular price, so, no deal for me).
> 
> Also turns out some kicks that are actually the same design as the ones I posted a few weeks back were on sale at Gilt (and oh so effing cheap) but then again, I found out way too late, although I'll interpret it as a sign from the universe, TBH, the color combo of the ones I posted I like it more, and the good news is, that the department store in which I rely on  to shop discounted, has updated their online inventory and now carry that model (the color combo I like), which means, there's a high chance that I get those kicks at a final sale price just like my waves sneakers I bought on january.
> 
> I really hope the strap in shopbop gets more discounted (well firstly, I'll be very happy if it doesn't run out of stock).
> 
> Anyways, a lot of things on my whishlist(s) around several sites, so far, no luck on discounts and inventory,let's see what the coming weeks (we're almost in full on sale season, mid year you guys!! Time files!) bring.


Sorry to hear that all these things have sold out. I hope that you're able to get them again for a good price. For the Coach, you can visit the US in a few months and see if it made it to the Coach outlets.


----------



## averagejoe

Tryster0 said:


> I just ordered the mini Monster backpack charm from Neiman Marcus. Does anyone else have it? Curious to see how big it is inside. o:


It is very small. I got the Karlito backpack but eventually refunded it because I think I got it just because it was on sale (didn't like it much in the end). Karlito looks a lot better on the large version of the backpack. It didn't fit much at all, save for maybe some coins and cards if that's what you want to put inside it. 

I still want one but in the monster motif. Please share pics of yours when you receive yours!


----------



## Tryster0

averagejoe said:


> It is very small. I got the Karlito backpack but eventually refunded it because I think I got it just because it was on sale (didn't like it much in the end). Karlito looks a lot better on the large version of the backpack. It didn't fit much at all, save for maybe some coins and cards if that's what you want to put inside it.
> 
> I still want one but in the monster motif. Please share pics of yours when you receive yours!



I'll post pics for sure! I just got it to clip on my belt loop to act as a wallet for cards and spare change, and maybe my small earphones too.


----------



## averagejoe

Tryster0 said:


> I'll post pics for sure! I just got it to clip on my belt loop to act as a wallet for cards and spare change, and maybe my small earphones too.


Oh that's a good way to wear it!


----------



## ydhydh

Hi guys! Guess I'm the new(est)bie here

I am Yudha, from Indonesia

Fendi was the first brand that introduced me to the world of luxury bags, in fact the black large selleria peekaboo was my holy grail of bags back then, and it might still be.
From tons and months of research, I decided to went big and classic by purchasing the plain black selleria, the reason behind that was I thought I needed a blank canvas to put my Fendi accessories on in the future. And that decision was one of the best decision I've made. 
Since I'm quite a tall person (6'0/183cm), I chose the large size, and of course I chose selleria because I wanted my bag to be very durable as I'm not the one who love to baby my bag that much. That decisions also fulfilled my expectations as the large one still suits my frame and it could double as a weekender bag to put my clothes (I usually travel with only the large peekaboo stuffed with all the clothes and toiletries, went to the hotel, unpack and carry the bag with only the necessities to stroll around town). Having bought the selleria leather, I have no scratch whatsoever on my bag, it is VERY durable.

The thing about Fendi is, they put such a large spell of temptation to their accessories. At first I thought that why would someone buy a 950 Euro bag strap, or a 1250 Euro fur bag charm, the thought of it was so absurd. But, being the one who easily lost to temptation, I found myself buying those strap and bagcharm (micro backpack) xD

My strapyou is the selleria one with leather studs in military green colours, it was love at the first sight. When I saw it online, I felt the urge and the need to order it pronto. Then my bagcharm is the micro backpack in grey/anthracite mink fur, I was very torn back then between buying the microbackpack or the Karlito, but my inner logic(if I still have one XD) told me to choose the micro backpack, as it could be functional as a stand alone item, not just some eyecandy. Then again, it was a non-regretable decision.

Oh, one more think, don't you think Fendi have the best website ever, very informative, very visual, and very user friendly, compared to other luxury brands'?

Here's the pictures of me wearing my babies:





The bag and strap really goes well with whatever wardrobe I'm wearing, It's a no brainer



I use the strap with my bagcharm, to transform it to not-so-functional statement piece. LOL


What I love about Fendi strap is that it could give an "umph" to any bag out there, even the most basic bag will get an upgrade as soon as you strap the strapyou on it.


----------



## memo.alive

ydhydh said:


> Hi guys! Guess I'm the new(est)bie here
> 
> I am Yudha, from Indonesia
> 
> Fendi was the first brand that introduced me to the world of luxury bags, in fact the black large selleria peekaboo was my holy grail of bags back then, and it might still be.
> From tons and months of research, I decided to went big and classic by purchasing the plain black selleria, the reason behind that was I thought I needed a blank canvas to put my Fendi accessories on in the future. And that decision was one of the best decision I've made.
> Since I'm quite a tall person (6'0/183cm), I chose the large size, and of course I chose selleria because I wanted my bag to be very durable as I'm not the one who love to baby my bag that much. That decisions also fulfilled my expectations as the large one still suits my frame and it could double as a weekender bag to put my clothes (I usually travel with only the large peekaboo stuffed with all the clothes and toiletries, went to the hotel, unpack and carry the bag with only the necessities to stroll around town). Having bought the selleria leather, I have no scratch whatsoever on my bag, it is VERY durable.
> 
> The thing about Fendi is, they put such a large spell of temptation to their accessories. At first I thought that why would someone buy a 950 Euro bag strap, or a 1250 Euro fur bag charm, the thought of it was so absurd. But, being the one who easily lost to temptation, I found myself buying those strap and bagcharm (micro backpack) xD
> 
> My strapyou is the selleria one with leather studs in military green colours, it was love at the first sight. When I saw it online, I felt the urge and the need to order it pronto. Then my bagcharm is the micro backpack in grey/anthracite mink fur, I was very torn back then between buying the microbackpack or the Karlito, but my inner logic(if I still have one XD) told me to choose the micro backpack, as it could be functional as a stand alone item, not just some eyecandy. Then again, it was a non-regretable decision.
> 
> Oh, one more think, don't you think Fendi have the best website ever, very informative, very visual, and very user friendly, compared to other luxury brands'?
> 
> Here's the pictures of me wearing my babies:
> View attachment 3711867
> View attachment 3711868
> 
> View attachment 3711871
> 
> The bag and strap really goes well with whatever wardrobe I'm wearing, It's a no brainer
> 
> View attachment 3711875
> 
> I use the strap with my bagcharm, to transform it to not-so-functional statement piece. LOL
> View attachment 3711873
> 
> What I love about Fendi strap is that it could give an "umph" to any bag out there, even the most basic bag will get an upgrade as soon as you strap the strapyou on it.


I think I'm gonna cry, you are style goals, also, that strap is the one that I originally wanted, obviously I don't seem to find it anywhere, really loving your style choices and yes!! That color is so neutral! That's why I wanted my peekaboo in the first place.


----------



## memo.alive

So today I went to the local LV, and the strap @averagejoe has was in there, I'm considering getting it, although I don't know about the silver, it's gonna sound weird coming from me but, I don't know if the metallic side is a bit too much, I mean the monogram side is a safe bet but then again, buying a strap like that is for having the both sides work for you.

I'm conflicted, any inputs on that?

This is the strap:


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> So today I went to the local LV, and the strap @averagejoe has was in there, I'm considering getting it, although I don't know about the silver, it's gonna sound weird coming from me but, I don't know if the metallic side is a bit too much, I mean the monogram side is a safe bet but then again, buying a strap like that is for having the both sides work for you.
> 
> I'm conflicted, any inputs on that?
> 
> This is the strap:


It depends. Do you like the silver and brown combo? Will it go with your pieces? The silver makes it edgy and modern, while the LV monogram will go with your olive green pieces.


----------



## averagejoe

ydhydh said:


> Hi guys! Guess I'm the new(est)bie here
> 
> I am Yudha, from Indonesia
> 
> Fendi was the first brand that introduced me to the world of luxury bags, in fact the black large selleria peekaboo was my holy grail of bags back then, and it might still be.
> From tons and months of research, I decided to went big and classic by purchasing the plain black selleria, the reason behind that was I thought I needed a blank canvas to put my Fendi accessories on in the future. And that decision was one of the best decision I've made.
> Since I'm quite a tall person (6'0/183cm), I chose the large size, and of course I chose selleria because I wanted my bag to be very durable as I'm not the one who love to baby my bag that much. That decisions also fulfilled my expectations as the large one still suits my frame and it could double as a weekender bag to put my clothes (I usually travel with only the large peekaboo stuffed with all the clothes and toiletries, went to the hotel, unpack and carry the bag with only the necessities to stroll around town). Having bought the selleria leather, I have no scratch whatsoever on my bag, it is VERY durable.
> 
> The thing about Fendi is, they put such a large spell of temptation to their accessories. At first I thought that why would someone buy a 950 Euro bag strap, or a 1250 Euro fur bag charm, the thought of it was so absurd. But, being the one who easily lost to temptation, I found myself buying those strap and bagcharm (micro backpack) xD
> 
> My strapyou is the selleria one with leather studs in military green colours, it was love at the first sight. When I saw it online, I felt the urge and the need to order it pronto. Then my bagcharm is the micro backpack in grey/anthracite mink fur, I was very torn back then between buying the microbackpack or the Karlito, but my inner logic(if I still have one XD) told me to choose the micro backpack, as it could be functional as a stand alone item, not just some eyecandy. Then again, it was a non-regretable decision.
> 
> Oh, one more think, don't you think Fendi have the best website ever, very informative, very visual, and very user friendly, compared to other luxury brands'?
> 
> Here's the pictures of me wearing my babies:
> View attachment 3711867
> View attachment 3711868
> 
> View attachment 3711871
> 
> The bag and strap really goes well with whatever wardrobe I'm wearing, It's a no brainer
> 
> View attachment 3711875
> 
> I use the strap with my bagcharm, to transform it to not-so-functional statement piece. LOL
> View attachment 3711873
> 
> What I love about Fendi strap is that it could give an "umph" to any bag out there, even the most basic bag will get an upgrade as soon as you strap the strapyou on it.


The large Peekaboo is a great canvas to work with! Great editorial modelling shots, and welcome to the Fendi Fellas thread!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> It depends. Do you like the silver and brown combo? Will it go with your pieces? The silver makes it edgy and modern, while the LV monogram will go with your olive green pieces.


From all the combinations the LV straps that are stocked in the boutique, the silver one is the one that I'm most drawn to, the monogram side will go with everything since it's brown, the silver side, although I think it's highly versatile and I prefer it more to gold, I don't know, I guess I'll have to go again and see it again up-close (this time I saw it and recognized it right away, and asked to see what other options they have, so I didn't actually pay much attention).

Now that I'm looking at some of my footwear in front of me, I'm seeing a pair of silver monkstrap slip-ons, perhaps they'd pair nicely with the epi side, mhmmm...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> From all the combinations the LV straps that are stocked in the boutique, the silver one is the one that I'm most drawn to, the monogram side will go with everything since it's brown, the silver side, although I think it's highly versatile and I prefer it more to gold, I don't know, I guess I'll have to go again and see it again up-close (this time I saw it and recognized it right away, and asked to see what other options they have, so I didn't actually pay much attention).
> 
> Now that I'm looking at some of my footwear in front of me, I'm seeing a pair of silver monkstrap slip-ons, perhaps they'd pair nicely with the epi side, mhmmm...


Sounds like this is _the _strap for you .


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Sounds like this is _the _strap for you .


If I end up getting it we'll be LV strap buddies, hahaha.


----------



## memo.alive

I really liked today's outfit, it involved my favorite color (olive green) and obviously on that note my peekaboo, although I didn't shot any pics, I really hope I can get my confidence back soon so I can start shooting pics of my outfits again, also, today was the grand return of Peluso, it is really amazing how Peluso and the peekaboo pair together, I'm guessing the texture mismatch between the cuoio romano and the fox fur makes it look interesting.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> I really liked today's outfit, it involved my favorite color (olive green) and obviously on that note my peekaboo, although I didn't shot any pics, I really hope I can get my confidence back soon so I can start shooting pics of my outfits again, also, today was the grand return of Peluso, it is really amazing how Peluso and the peekaboo pair together, I'm guessing the texture mismatch between the cuoio romano and the fox fur makes it look interesting.


It's been forecasting drizzle or rain for the past few days so I haven't worn my Peekaboo this weekend so far, just in case the suede lining gets water damage.

I hope to take some photos soon, too. I just wore my Monster belt today but didn't take pictures either.


----------



## bagsrightnow

I hope to take some photos soon, too. I just wore my Monster belt today but didn't take pictures either.[/QUOTE]

Have u ever tried using the raincoat of the Peekaboo? It's so nice and neatly packaged that I'm worried once I open it, I won't be able to fold it back into its original packaging [emoji23] 

In other news.... here's a different type of peekaboo (not literally) for u guys! Guess what arrived for me!!!


----------



## memo.alive

sirdonulus said:


> I hope to take some photos soon, too. I just wore my Monster belt today but didn't take pictures either.



Have u ever tried using the raincoat of the Peekaboo? It's so nice and neatly packaged that I'm worried once I open it, I won't be able to fold it back into its original packaging [emoji23]

In other news.... here's a different type of peekaboo (not literally) for u guys! Guess what arrived for me!!!

View attachment 3712350

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]
Actually, in my case it didn't arrive or at least they didn't give me a raincoat, actually I asked for it and they told me to their understanding only women's peekaboos came with the raincoat, now I'm upset.


----------



## bagsrightnow

Mmm bummer!!!! Maybe check w the boutique again...? I bought mine from the boutique. Did u buy urs from there, or online perhaps? Or maybe it's just a new thing where they're now including it in both men and women's Peekaboo....?


----------



## memo.alive

sirdonulus said:


> Mmm bummer!!!! Maybe check w the boutique again...? I bought mine from the boutique. Did u buy urs from there, or online perhaps? Or maybe it's just a new thing where they're now including it in both men and women's Peekaboo....?


Well I bought mine from a boutique, that is run by corporate, it is a direct Fendi boutique, perhaps I should ask again to my SA, the time I asked my SA wasn't there, also, when I bought my peekaboo they didn't give me the box that usually accompanies the Selleria products, my SA told me that, in that sense, the entire country was having a packaging shortage issue.


----------



## Prada Prince

sirdonulus said:


> I hope to take some photos soon, too. I just wore my Monster belt today but didn't take pictures either.



Have u ever tried using the raincoat of the Peekaboo? It's so nice and neatly packaged that I'm worried once I open it, I won't be able to fold it back into its original packaging [emoji23] 

In other news.... here's a different type of peekaboo (not literally) for u guys! Guess what arrived for me!!! 

View attachment 3712350

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

Yeah I've used the raincoat for mine quite a few times. I love that it has the silhouette of the bag printed on the raincoat... it may be raining but we'll make sure people know it's a Fendi Peekaboo under that... 

It's quite easy to put it back together as the creases provide a folding guideline.

Reveal reveal!!! Did you get the SDJ?


----------



## averagejoe

sirdonulus said:


> I hope to take some photos soon, too. I just wore my Monster belt today but didn't take pictures either.
> 
> Have u ever tried using the raincoat of the Peekaboo? It's so nice and neatly packaged that I'm worried once I open it, I won't be able to fold it back into its original packaging [emoji23]
> 
> In other news.... here's a different type of peekaboo (not literally) for u guys! Guess what arrived for me!!!
> 
> View attachment 3712350


Oh my! Did you buy the Saint Laurent Sac de Jour?!


----------



## ydhydh

memo.alive said:


> I think I'm gonna cry, you are style goals, also, that strap is the one that I originally wanted, obviously I don't seem to find it anywhere, really loving your style choices and yes!! That color is so neutral! That's why I wanted my peekaboo in the first place.





averagejoe said:


> The large Peekaboo is a great canvas to work with! Great editorial modelling shots, and welcome to the Fendi Fellas thread!


Gee, thx Guys!


----------



## ydhydh

memo.alive said:


> Have u ever tried using the raincoat of the Peekaboo? It's so nice and neatly packaged that I'm worried once I open it, I won't be able to fold it back into its original packaging [emoji23]
> 
> In other news.... here's a different type of peekaboo (not literally) for u guys! Guess what arrived for me!!!
> 
> View attachment 3712350


Actually, in my case it didn't arrive or at least they didn't give me a raincoat, actually I asked for it and they told me to their understanding only women's peekaboos came with the raincoat, now I'm upset.[/QUOTE]
OMG, I wasn't even given a box for my selleria peekaboo, let alone a raincoat. Now I'm feeling upset T_T


----------



## ydhydh

memo.alive said:


> Well I bought mine from a boutique, that is run by corporate, it is a direct Fendi boutique, perhaps I should ask again to my SA, the time I asked my SA wasn't there, also, when I bought my peekaboo they didn't give me the box that usually accompanies the Selleria products, my SA told me that, in that sense, the entire country was having a packaging shortage issue.


Yes, that's the uncool thing about Fendi, they do not put a standard on the accompanying extras (box, raincoat, buffer cloth) as much as Chanel do


----------



## averagejoe

My look today:


----------



## denimcococabas

averagejoe said:


> My look today:
> View attachment 3713123
> View attachment 3713124
> View attachment 3713125



Love the greens!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> My look today:
> View attachment 3713123
> View attachment 3713124
> View attachment 3713125


Really liking seeing you wearing colors AJ! Keep it up!


----------



## bagsrightnow

@ydhydh welcome to the club and loving ur photos of the peekaboo!!! Love seeing pics of straps and bagcharms! Am currently considering getting one from LV. 

@averagejoe nice outfit!!! I think someone's been going to the gym [emoji12]

Heheheh and yes guys I did get the SDJ [emoji7] will do a reveal soon (I think on the Saint Laurent thread) but really feel more like revealing it here cos I feel like ur all my bag buddies and family now! [emoji5]


----------



## averagejoe

sirdonulus said:


> @ydhydh welcome to the club and loving ur photos of the peekaboo!!! Love seeing pics of straps and bagcharms! Am currently considering getting one from LV.
> 
> @averagejoe nice outfit!!! I think someone's been going to the gym [emoji12]
> 
> Heheheh and yes guys I did get the SDJ [emoji7] will do a reveal soon (I think on the Saint Laurent thread) but really feel more like revealing it here cos I feel like ur all my bag buddies and family now! [emoji5]


 Thanks!

Yes please to a reveal, both here and on the Saint Laurent thread


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Really liking seeing you wearing colors AJ! Keep it up!





denimcococabas said:


> Love the greens!


Thanks! Do you think the shoes should've been a lighter colour? With the green outfit I thought the touch of green on the otherwise black shoes isn't enough (?).

Thanks in advance for the styling tips!


----------



## ydhydh

sirdonulus said:


> @ydhydh welcome to the club and loving ur photos of the peekaboo!!! Love seeing pics of straps and bagcharms! Am currently considering getting one from LV.
> 
> @averagejoe nice outfit!!! I think someone's been going to the gym [emoji12]
> 
> Heheheh and yes guys I did get the SDJ [emoji7] will do a reveal soon (I think on the Saint Laurent thread) but really feel more like revealing it here cos I feel like ur all my bag buddies and family now! [emoji5]



aww thx for the warm welcom


----------



## memo.alive

sirdonulus said:


> @ydhydh welcome to the club and loving ur photos of the peekaboo!!! Love seeing pics of straps and bagcharms! Am currently considering getting one from LV.
> 
> @averagejoe nice outfit!!! I think someone's been going to the gym [emoji12]
> 
> Heheheh and yes guys I did get the SDJ [emoji7] will do a reveal soon (I think on the Saint Laurent thread) but really feel more like revealing it here cos I feel like ur all my bag buddies and family now! [emoji5]


You need to at least post a link of your post on the Saint Laurent forum so we can see your new goodie!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Thanks! Do you think the shoes should've been a lighter colour? With the green outfit I thought the touch of green on the otherwise black shoes isn't enough (?).
> 
> Thanks in advance for the styling tips!


Yeah, that was the thing that seemed odd, I think the kicks should've been a lighter color and not so contrasting to the overall color scheme, I think perhaps you could've used blue ones since your polo has blue elements, but then again, if you're using your black peekaboo, then it makes sense that way to use the black sneakers, although yes, to me you could've used a light color or to match coherently use some shade of blue on your footwear due to the natural pairing of greens and blues (and as I noted the detail on your polo).


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Yeah, that was the thing that seemed odd, I think the kicks should've been a lighter color and not so contrasting to the overall color scheme, I think perhaps you could've used blue ones since your polo has blue elements, but then again, if you're using your black peekaboo, then it makes sense that way to use the black sneakers, although yes, to me you could've used a light color or to match coherently use some shade of blue on your footwear due to the natural pairing of greens and blues (and as I noted the detail on your polo).


Thanks! I knew they looked a bit off!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Thanks! Do you think the shoes should've been a lighter colour? With the green outfit I thought the touch of green on the otherwise black shoes isn't enough (?).
> 
> Thanks in advance for the styling tips!



Yeah I think it was a fab outfit but I would echo @memo.alive sentiments that I would have gone with a lighter pair of sneakers. I don't necessarily think it needs to match an element of your outfit (i.e being a shade of blue) but I think a light coloured pair would tie the outfit together. With the verdant shades in your ensemble, I would have gone with white sneakers or something in a sandy neutral. Just my two pence...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Yeah I think it was a fab outfit but I would echo @memo.alive sentiments that I would have gone with a lighter pair of sneakers. I don't necessarily think it needs to match an element of your outfit (i.e being a shade of blue) but I think a light coloured pair would tie the outfit together. With the verdant shades in your ensemble, I would have gone with white sneakers or something in a sandy neutral. Just my two pence...


Thanks! Would it be okay to pair white sneakers with a black bag? I originally tried white loafers that I thought matched the clothes but it seemed to not match much of anything on the bag, save for the white VUITTON logo.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Thanks! Would it be okay to pair white sneakers with a black bag? I originally tried white loafers that I thought matched the clothes but it seemed to not match much of anything on the bag, save for the white VUITTON logo.



Yeah I think it's perfectly fine because it's still a neutral. I don't really ascribe to the idea that a bag should match the shoes colour wise. 

I think in general, black and white works well with most other combinations. In the case of your outfit, I think it would look absolutely smashing with a pair of white sneakers. And if you need it to match something, there you go, it's the same colour as the Vuitton logo... 

I think the idea of colour clashing is more nuanced than just two different colours. It all depends on the right tonality, the right shade and the right undertones. 

For e.g. I wouldn't think of green and pink as a naturally harmonious combination if you're looking at an alpine green shade with fuchsia. But if you look at sage green and pale pink, I think those colours make a beautiful combination. 

Just my personal opinion, I'm sure others may differ...


----------



## bagsrightnow

alrighteo gents! 

as promised, here's the link to the reveal thread over on the saint laurent forums 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/sdj-men-reveal.966651/


----------



## memo.alive

sirdonulus said:


> alrighteo gents!
> 
> as promised, here's the link to the reveal thread over on the saint laurent forums
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/sdj-men-reveal.966651/


YAAAASSS MOFOOO!!!!! It is sooo cool!!! I love all the introductory stuff you put on your post! Loving the story telling, I really hope you enjoy your new SDJ and that, like me, sometimes when your mind is wandering, you look at your bag again and get to feel that feeling like the first time you saw it, that great feeling that says "this is mine, and it's awesome".


----------



## memo.alive

Prada Prince said:


> Yeah I think it's perfectly fine because it's still a neutral. I don't really ascribe to the idea that a bag should match the shoes colour wise.
> 
> I think in general, black and white works well with most other combinations. In the case of your outfit, I think it would look absolutely smashing with a pair of white sneakers. And if you need it to match something, there you go, it's the same colour as the Vuitton logo...
> 
> I think the idea of colour clashing is more nuanced than just two different colours. It all depends on the right tonality, the right shade and the right undertones.
> 
> For e.g. I wouldn't think of green and pink as a naturally harmonious combination if you're looking at an alpine green shade with fuchsia. But if you look at sage green and pale pink, I think those colours make a beautiful combination.
> 
> Just my personal opinion, I'm sure others may differ...


Also completely agree with @Prada Prince, the use of white kicks just like black is a no brainer, but, due to the light colors on your outfit it was better to use the lighter shade, also, as Prada Prince said, wearing white makes sense and also wearing a black bag makes sense since you're wearing white, it's a natural way of contrasting and mixing, let's remember that white and black aren't actually considered colors, but, white being the total presence of light and black the total absence of light, this way, since your outfit was popping of color (meaning it had light) that's why the black kicks set the tone off a little, removing light from the overall ensemble, now as for the bag, funny thing, even though its black, if you'd worn white kicks I don't think the bag would look odd, something weird about bags since, even with the brightest colors, wearing a black bag doesn't look bad.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Yeah I think it's perfectly fine because it's still a neutral. I don't really ascribe to the idea that a bag should match the shoes colour wise.
> 
> I think in general, black and white works well with most other combinations. In the case of your outfit, I think it would look absolutely smashing with a pair of white sneakers. And if you need it to match something, there you go, it's the same colour as the Vuitton logo...
> 
> I think the idea of colour clashing is more nuanced than just two different colours. It all depends on the right tonality, the right shade and the right undertones.
> 
> For e.g. I wouldn't think of green and pink as a naturally harmonious combination if you're looking at an alpine green shade with fuchsia. But if you look at sage green and pale pink, I think those colours make a beautiful combination.
> 
> Just my personal opinion, I'm sure others may differ...


Thank you for your advice! I could use a pair of white sneakers . Gotta hunt them down during this sale season.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> now as for the bag, funny thing, even though its black, if you'd worn white kicks I don't think the bag would look odd, something weird about bags since, even with the brightest colors, wearing a black bag doesn't look bad.



I'll try that next time. This gives me many more options for my other predominantly black bags!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Thank you for your advice! I could use a pair of white sneakers . Gotta hunt them down during this sale season.


I've been trying to find this pair of white kicks from Burberry. I've seen them in a couple of sites but the price isn't right for me yet, these sneakers are all white except for a little detail on the back with the house check, let's see if at some point I might catch them at a steal.

Otherwise my footwear wishlist is headed by the bag bug kicks I fell in love earlier in the year.


----------



## denimcococabas

averagejoe said:


> Thanks! Do you think the shoes should've been a lighter colour? With the green outfit I thought the touch of green on the otherwise black shoes isn't enough (?).
> 
> Thanks in advance for the styling tips!



Given the black bag I think the shoes are perfect.


----------



## averagejoe

denimcococabas said:


> Given the black bag I think the shoes are perfect.


Thanks! That's what I thought initially when I chose them with the outfit, but I'll try something different next time to spice things up. Good to know that they didn't look out of place


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Thank you for your advice! I could use a pair of white sneakers . Gotta hunt them down during this sale season.



No worries! Maybe something from Saint Laurent potentially? I do love their footwear...


----------



## hoching_yiu

Gosh I just read through almost all the pages of this wonderful thread!! I just got back from a trip to Italy and I was so resolved to get the peekaboo before my trip started but ended up with a Celine luggage in midnight blue instead ;( not that I'm not loving it but peekaboo is still one of my dream bags!

Thing is... I didn't come across with the colors that I love... But the SA at the Rome Flagship Store were all so super nice... they did a tour for us and the store was AMAZZZZING!! U guys should check it out in person!! 

Back to the peekaboo... i only wanna get it in Selleria and they suggested me to have a made-to-order...it was so tempting but I have to go all the way back to Rome to collect it... lol But I swear I will get it one day...made-to-order!!

And I tried the Chanel's Gabrielle as well...SO IN LOVE!!! What do you guys think about it?


----------



## memo.alive

hoching_yiu said:


> Gosh I just read through almost all the pages of this wonderful thread!! I just got back from a trip to Italy and I was so resolved to get the peekaboo before my trip started but ended up with a Celine luggage in midnight blue instead ;( not that I'm not loving it but peekaboo is still one of my dream bags!
> 
> Thing is... I didn't come across with the colors that I love... But the SA at the Rome Flagship Store were all so super nice... they did a tour for us and the store was AMAZZZZING!! U guys should check it out in person!!
> 
> Back to the peekaboo... i only wanna get it in Selleria and they suggested me to have a made-to-order...it was so tempting but I have to go all the way back to Rome to collect it... lol But I swear I will get it one day...made-to-order!!
> 
> And I tried the Chanel's Gabrielle as well...SO IN LOVE!!! What do you guys think about it?
> View attachment 3716727


I really like the green patch on the lower part of the bag, congrats!! And OMG a made-to-order peekaboo, what a dream, although, mine feels like it could have been actually designed by me .

And what you said about the tour, I was offered that same tour by the store manager at the local Fendi boutique, since she told me what that involved, I've been having this trip idea in my head, Rome is definitely one of the cities that I've always had on my radar for travel, but now it is a top priority.

Hope you enjoy your amazing purchases, and keep the pics coming (just, for the sake of this thread purpose, add a little Fendi to the outfits and you're all set).


----------



## memo.alive

For those of you who were interested in D&G's male version of the Sicily bag, good news, it's on sale on Farfetch, 40% off...
https://www.farfetch.com/ca/shoppin...storeid=9475&from=listing&ffref=lp_pic_102_2_

Only one in stock (according to the site)...


----------



## memo.alive

Also a result of browsing the sales, have you ever run into this bag from Margiela? I think it's quite enigmatic, I really like the design, although, for me this is not the color, still, I like it:


----------



## averagejoe

hoching_yiu said:


> Gosh I just read through almost all the pages of this wonderful thread!! I just got back from a trip to Italy and I was so resolved to get the peekaboo before my trip started but ended up with a Celine luggage in midnight blue instead ;( not that I'm not loving it but peekaboo is still one of my dream bags!
> 
> Thing is... I didn't come across with the colors that I love... But the SA at the Rome Flagship Store were all so super nice... they did a tour for us and the store was AMAZZZZING!! U guys should check it out in person!!
> 
> Back to the peekaboo... i only wanna get it in Selleria and they suggested me to have a made-to-order...it was so tempting but I have to go all the way back to Rome to collect it... lol But I swear I will get it one day...made-to-order!!
> 
> And I tried the Chanel's Gabrielle as well...SO IN LOVE!!! What do you guys think about it?
> View attachment 3716727


The size of the Gabrielle looks good on you, but I'm not fond of the design. I'd be more interested in an XL Boy or one of those luggage classic flaps. 

I can't wait to visit Rome. The Fendi flagship is first on my list of places to visit there.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> I really like the green patch on the lower part of the bag


I think it's just the smooth flat leather reflecting the lighting in the background (probably some lit green display or a green window).


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Also a result of browsing the sales, have you ever run into this bag from Margiela? I think it's quite enigmatic, I really like the design, although, for me this is not the color, still, I like it:


I like it, and this bag did catch my attention too but I don't know how their bags hold up, and if they get marked down heavily (wouldn't want to buy it and then see it marked down a lot more later).


----------



## memo.alive

I have some good news, today I got a new Fendi goodie from Farfetch, I hope to get the package perhaps late next week, I'll be sure to post a reveal here .

The best part of it all, what I bought I got at 50% off .

Also I just noticed, the kicks on ssense that I got locally, are way way more expensive, ssense for my country shows them (discounted) at 671 (retailed at 1048) USD but I got them at 320 USD (retailed at 645).

Also weird thing, I was about to tell you that a navy peekaboo that is now on Farfetch has a "nice" price (nice meaning, is not as expensive as other and actually cheaper than the retail price I got mine for).

I was about to post it in here and then it occurred to me, first I'll change the currency to CAD, so you could see the real price you'd pay, the moment I did that the price changed aggressively.

For my country, for today's currency exchange the value of that peekaboo (with taxes, duties and all) is 4035 USD.

If I change the country to CAD, the price goes up to 7175 CAD which means 5305 USD, and finally when changing the country to US, the price goes even higher to 5600 USD.

This is the model I'm talking about: https://www.farfetch.com/ca/shoppin...px?storeid=9533&from=search&ffref=lp_pic_5_1_

Right now, I'm starting to feel really good about the country's commercial agreements with other countries...


----------



## bagsrightnow

hoching_yiu said:


> Gosh I just read through almost all the pages of this wonderful thread!! I just got back from a trip to Italy and I was so resolved to get the peekaboo before my trip started but ended up with a Celine luggage in midnight blue instead ;( not that I'm not loving it but peekaboo is still one of my dream bags!
> 
> Thing is... I didn't come across with the colors that I love... But the SA at the Rome Flagship Store were all so super nice... they did a tour for us and the store was AMAZZZZING!! U guys should check it out in person!!
> 
> Back to the peekaboo... i only wanna get it in Selleria and they suggested me to have a made-to-order...it was so tempting but I have to go all the way back to Rome to collect it... lol But I swear I will get it one day...made-to-order!!
> 
> And I tried the Chanel's Gabrielle as well...SO IN LOVE!!! What do you guys think about it?
> View attachment 3716727



Hi hoching! Long time no see!! Mm MTO peekaboo will be a dream come true for many of us! [emoji13] and please please please show us a photo of the Celine! I'm little tempted to get one for myself but not sure how I would pull it off [emoji51] 

Honestly wasn't a fan of the Gabrielle design, but think it's just cos it doesn't fit with my overall style. But I think it looks great on you! Even that SA in the background is eyeing you [emoji6] lol!!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I think it's just the smooth flat leather reflecting the lighting in the background (probably some lit green display or a green window).


After posting my reply it got me thinking and thought that too.


----------



## bagsrightnow

memo.alive said:


> I have some good news, today I got a new Fendi goodie from Farfetch, I hope to get the package perhaps late next week, I'll be sure to post a reveal here .
> 
> The best part of it all, what I bought I got at 50% off .
> 
> Also I just noticed, the kicks on ssense that I got locally, are way way more expensive, ssense for my country shows them (discounted) at 671 (retailed at 1048) USD but I got them at 320 USD (retailed at 645).
> 
> Also weird thing, I was about to tell you that a navy peekaboo that is now on Farfetch has a "nice" price (nice meaning, is not as expensive as other and actually cheaper than the retail price I got mine for).
> 
> I was about to post it in here and then it occurred to me, first I'll change the currency to CAD, so you could see the real price you'd pay, the moment I did that the price changed aggressively.
> 
> For my country, for today's currency exchange the value of that peekaboo (with taxes, duties and all) is 4035 USD.
> 
> If I change the country to CAD, the price goes up to 7175 CAD which means 5305 USD, and finally when changing the country to US, the price goes even higher to 5600 USD.
> 
> This is the model I'm talking about: https://www.farfetch.com/ca/shoppin...px?storeid=9533&from=search&ffref=lp_pic_5_1_
> 
> Right now, I'm starting to feel really good about the country's commercial agreements with other countries...



I think this is exactly the same shade as my peekaboo, but the original/large version. So u gonna get it? [emoji4]


----------



## bagsrightnow

memo.alive said:


> For those of you who were interested in D&G's male version of the Sicily bag, good news, it's on sale on Farfetch, 40% off...
> https://www.farfetch.com/ca/shoppin...storeid=9475&from=listing&ffref=lp_pic_102_2_
> 
> Only one in stock (according to the site)...



I saw the Sicily on sale now too! Lol but I think I need to go to Ban Island for a while after buying my SDJ!!! And yeh I saw the Maison Margiela - like the overall shape, but prefer this cookout and texture


----------



## memo.alive

sirdonulus said:


> I think this is exactly the same shade as my peekaboo, but the original/large version. So u gonna get it? [emoji4]


I think the question is for @averagejoe, he says he wants a blue one, me, I think if I'd get another one it would be this one:
https://www.farfetch.com/ca/shoppin...597&from=search&rnkdmnly=1&ffref=lp_pic_10_5_

But it is SOOOOOO F U C K I N G (pardon my french but it really is) EXPENSIVE, and also, I'm very very happy with the one I already got


----------



## memo.alive

sirdonulus said:


> I saw the Sicily on sale now too! Lol but I think I need to go to Ban Island for a while after buying my SDJ!!! And yeh I saw the Maison Margiela - like the overall shape, but prefer this cookout and texture
> 
> View attachment 3716958


Well I'm starting to see a pattern with you here, by any chance do you love navy? Hahahahaha.

Also, does that version come with the inner sack in camel or is it navy too, if it were another color I'd be completely sold!


----------



## Prada Prince

hoching_yiu said:


> Gosh I just read through almost all the pages of this wonderful thread!! I just got back from a trip to Italy and I was so resolved to get the peekaboo before my trip started but ended up with a Celine luggage in midnight blue instead ;( not that I'm not loving it but peekaboo is still one of my dream bags!
> 
> Thing is... I didn't come across with the colors that I love... But the SA at the Rome Flagship Store were all so super nice... they did a tour for us and the store was AMAZZZZING!! U guys should check it out in person!!
> 
> Back to the peekaboo... i only wanna get it in Selleria and they suggested me to have a made-to-order...it was so tempting but I have to go all the way back to Rome to collect it... lol But I swear I will get it one day...made-to-order!!
> 
> And I tried the Chanel's Gabrielle as well...SO IN LOVE!!! What do you guys think about it?
> View attachment 3716727



Can't wait to see your Celine Luggage! It's one of my favourite bags!


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> For my country, for today's currency exchange the value of that peekaboo (with taxes, duties and all) is 4035 USD.
> 
> If I change the country to CAD, the price goes up to 7175 CAD which means 5305 USD, and finally when changing the country to US, the price goes even higher to 5600 USD.
> 
> This is the model I'm talking about: https://www.farfetch.com/ca/shoppin...px?storeid=9533&from=search&ffref=lp_pic_5_1_
> 
> Right now, I'm starting to feel really good about the country's commercial agreements with other countries...



This is exactly what I mean about the prices being sky high here in Canada. We used to have the same prices as the US just a few years back!


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> I think the question is for @averagejoe, he says he wants a blue one, me, I think if I'd get another one it would be this one:
> https://www.farfetch.com/ca/shoppin...597&from=search&rnkdmnly=1&ffref=lp_pic_10_5_
> 
> But it is SOOOOOO F U C K I N G (pardon my french but it really is) EXPENSIVE, and also, I'm very very happy with the one I already got


I wouldn't mind having this if it was on sale for 1/2 price but it's not even showing a discount for my country. Ssense has it on sale but for a small discount only.


----------



## averagejoe

sirdonulus said:


> I saw the Sicily on sale now too! Lol but I think I need to go to Ban Island for a while after buying my SDJ!!! And yeh I saw the Maison Margiela - like the overall shape, but prefer this cookout and texture
> 
> View attachment 3716958


I saw the Sicily too and the price seemed pretty good, but I ended up not buying. I don't love the bag, and I actually rather put my money towards a Peekaboo in a different colour.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> This is exactly what I mean about the prices being sky high here in Canada. We used to have the same prices as the US just a few years back!


Well in this case, having the same price as US I don't think it's a good idea, then again, the difference in prices is quite weird and substantial.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I saw the Sicily too and the price seemed pretty good, but I ended up not buying. I don't love the bag, and I actually rather put my money towards a Peekaboo in a different colour.


I'd love to get a Sicily but, not in black, I mean, I'm all about variety and options, If I'd get one, it would have to be in a color or combination I don't have in a bag yet, also I don't think I'd get another peekaboo, I mean I love the design but, man, it's really pricey, I mean, as you said, I'd think about it if it were half off and even then I'd have my doubts, I guess since the color combination on mine its my favorite, I think it would be really hard to top that, and that's why I don't think I'd fall in love with another peekaboo enough to think about buying another one.

Right now I'm so anxious about my new Fendi goodie and also other stuff that's on my list (this one is not a wish but like a WANT-AND-WILL-HAVE list).


----------



## memo.alive

And I'm still mourning that damn strap you. A few days back I noticed the strap you was on sale on the US site, I tried to buy it online and have it shipped to a PO Box from a friend and he'd bring it back to me. Turns out the site inventory ran out and the only option was trying to get it from a physical boutique, I called the boutique in the state the PO Box is, NO ONE EVER ANSWERED, I tried then the only other one that had the strap, (it was the Rodeo Drive one) a guy answered, gave him the info and the situation and then he confirmed that this weird new policy was put in effect with Fendi that if you're a first time customer, you have to pay via a wire transfer (I don't have an international account, so that's a no go for me) and even when I'm registered with Fendi in my country, it seems every country has it's own closed system that you have to register in every country, so I wasn't able to pay via credit card so couldn't get the freaking strap.

I've taken the oh so many cues from the universe that, perhaps that damn strap is not for me (or at least not now, I have hopes that someday I run into it at Gilt or some other online "outlet" that carries Fendi inventory, in which I freaking can buy it to be shipped internationally without a God damned wire transfer).


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> I'd love to get a Sicily but, not in black, I mean, I'm all about variety and options, If I'd get one, it would have to be in a color or combination I don't have in a bag yet, also I don't think I'd get another peekaboo, I mean I love the design but, man, it's really pricey, I mean, as you said, I'd think about it if it were half off and even then I'd have my doubts, I guess since the color combination on mine its my favorite, I think it would be really hard to top that, and that's why I don't think I'd fall in love with another peekaboo enough to think about buying another one.
> 
> Right now I'm so anxious about my new Fendi goodie and also other stuff that's on my list (this one is not a wish but like a WANT-AND-WILL-HAVE list).


Can't wait to see what Fendi goodie you got!

i'll take any Peekaboo that isn't black that is half priced!


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> I'd love to get a Sicily but, not in black, I mean, I'm all about variety and options, If I'd get one, it would have to be in a color or combination I don't have in a bag yet


By the way, one of the reasons why I didn't get the Sicily was because I looked at the pictures of the Peekaboo here on this thread and I like it a lot more. They both have a stiff part along the center, but the Peekaboo's design looks a lot nicer, more modern, and less "designed" which is a good thing.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Can't wait to see what Fendi goodie you got!
> 
> i'll take any Peekaboo that isn't black that is half priced!


Well you better be patient, perhaps at any point you'll find one like that, I mean, the stuff that I've really liked but not so much the initial price, I've waited and seen it come down to an acceptable amount, so let's keep on hopin!

And yes, I'm so anxious, I've just confirmed with farfetch and it says the order is being processed, can't wait to have it and of course to show you guys!!!

Also can't wait for some other stuff that if everything goes according to plan, perhaps i'd be getting by end of this month .


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> By the way, one of the reasons why I didn't get the Sicily was because I looked at the pictures of the Peekaboo here on this thread and I like it a lot more. They both have a stiff part along the center, but the Peekaboo's design looks a lot nicer, more modern, and less "designed" which is a good thing.


Well obviously the peekaboo is the peekaboo, I think a lot of us can agree the bag itself, the design and construction is light years superior, but then again, as I said before, I'm an options guy, so I like having different designs in different shades, although I think perhaps the only way I'd get a Sicily is if it were some sort of color block, or if they make it in Taupe, that color is just, I die, not brown, not tan, not beige, a beautiful shade of Taupe, and I'm sold.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> And I'm still mourning that damn strap you. A few days back I noticed the strap you was on sale on the US site, I tried to buy it online and have it shipped to a PO Box from a friend and he'd bring it back to me. Turns out the site inventory ran out and the only option was trying to get it from a physical boutique, I called the boutique in the state the PO Box is, NO ONE EVER ANSWERED, I tried then the only other one that had the strap, (it was the Rodeo Drive one) a guy answered, gave him the info and the situation and then he confirmed that this weird new policy was put in effect with Fendi that if you're a first time customer, you have to pay via a wire transfer (I don't have an international account, so that's a no go for me) and even when I'm registered with Fendi in my country, it seems every country has it's own closed system that you have to register in every country, so I wasn't able to pay via credit card so couldn't get the freaking strap.
> 
> I've taken the oh so many cues from the universe that, perhaps that damn strap is not for me (or at least not now, I have hopes that someday I run into it at Gilt or some other online "outlet" that carries Fendi inventory, in which I freaking can buy it to be shipped internationally without a God damned wire transfer).


That's unfortunate . I hope you get something similar from Ssense or other websites.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> That's unfortunate . I hope you get something similar from Ssense or other websites.


That's the thing, I don't think I'll settle for similar, but hey, that's the nice thing about fashion, it never stops and it keeps on generating cool stuff, so, the future sure has a lot of things planned for me.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> That's the thing, I don't think I'll settle for similar, but hey, that's the nice thing about fashion, it never stops and it keeps on generating cool stuff, so, the future sure has a lot of things planned for me.


I agree. There are actually more things that I wish I didn't buy than things that I wish I bought but missed the chance. There's always something new and fresh waiting. Just today, I saw a blue bag which I am debating (I should decide by tomorrow or else it may sell this weekend). I have so many bags already but nothing in blue. It's from Balenciaga though, and I am a bit over that brand after I fell out of love with my pieces and sold all of them off. So I have a bit to think about.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I agree. There are actually more things that I wish I didn't buy than things that I wish I bought but missed the chance. There's always something new and fresh waiting. Just today, I saw a blue bag which I am debating (I should decide by tomorrow or else it may sell this weekend). I have so many bags already but nothing in blue. It's from Balenciaga though, and I am a bit over that brand after I fell out of love with my pieces and sold all of them off. So I have a bit to think about.


Well it all depends on how much you like it and, two other important variants, either you can get money by selling them later or, how much you'll use them before you get tired of them.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Well it all depends on how much you like it and, two other important variants, either you can get money by selling them later or, how much you'll use them before you get tired of them.


That's what's hard. I lose on every sale actually, and a huge percentage of the cost, too.

I may not be able to keep the new jacket I got if I buy this. I love that darn jacket.

Speaking of jackets, did you get yours from GILT yet?


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> That's what's hard. I lose on every sale actually, and a huge percentage of the cost, too.
> 
> I may not be able to keep the new jacket I got if I buy this. I love that darn jacket.
> 
> Speaking of jackets, did you get yours from GILT yet?


Well I think you have your answer already, from what I recall you said it was a jacket you'd been wanting for a long time, you finally got it and you just typed you love (not loved as in past tense) the jacket, I think perhaps you should pass on the Balenciaga, also, I don't think that brand holds it's value that well, I mean, Fendi doesn't either but something tells me you can get a little more of what you spent on Fendi than Balenciaga, and TBH, I mean, I don't know which bag you want but Balenciaga is certainly not charming me at all lately. Respect to Mr. Gvasalia but, no thanks.

I thought I updated you guys on that, yes, ahahahah, I got it and I'm so so happy, here's a little preview (I took this pic the day it arrived and tried it on, like a glove!!!), please excuse the awful shot and the not at all clean mirror (  ):


----------



## memo.alive

Now, in an effort to get back into form, here are a few shots from today, please excuse the lack of spark, I'm not still recovered from my confidence issues...


----------



## bagsrightnow

That's a really nice jacket @memo.alive! Loving the studs!! Don't let the confidence issues get you down! You're looking fantastic, and you should feel the same! [emoji4]


----------



## memo.alive

sirdonulus said:


> That's a really nice jacket @memo.alive! Loving the studs!! Don't let the confidence issues get you down! You're looking fantastic, and you should feel the same! [emoji4]


Thank you for the lovely words of encouragement! Really hope I can get out of my self-conscious shell again, hopefully soon!


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Well I think you have your answer already, from what I recall you said it was a jacket you'd been wanting for a long time, you finally got it and you just typed you love (not loved as in past tense) the jacket, I think perhaps you should pass on the Balenciaga, also, I don't think that brand holds it's value that well, I mean, Fendi doesn't either but something tells me you can get a little more of what you spent on Fendi than Balenciaga, and TBH, I mean, I don't know which bag you want but Balenciaga is certainly not charming me at all lately. Respect to Mr. Gvasalia but, no thanks.
> 
> I thought I updated you guys on that, yes, ahahahah, I got it and I'm so so happy, here's a little preview (I took this pic the day it arrived and tried it on, like a glove!!!), please excuse the awful shot and the not at all clean mirror (  ):
> View attachment 3717180


Nice jacket! And thank you for the advice. I'm still thinking about it, and it is the fact that (as you said) the brand isn't charming lately which is putting me off too. The bag is actually an XL Balenciaga City in blue, and everything checks off except the brand, and possibly the top-handle length as it is quite long although it allows for shoulder wear.

And I do love the jacket I got. Maybe I'll share a pic here soon, but will put some Fendi in it somehow to keep us on topic.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Now, in an effort to get back into form, here are a few shots from today, please excuse the lack of spark, I'm not still recovered from my confidence issues...
> View attachment 3717189
> 
> 
> View attachment 3717187
> 
> 
> View attachment 3717188


Great colours! Great accessories on your Peekaboo, too! You even added a shoulder pad on the strap.

I know what you mean about confidence, as I think most of us feel self-conscious from time to time, but I think you look great in your shots!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Great colours! Great accessories on your Peekaboo, too! You even added a shoulder pad on the strap.
> 
> I know what you mean about confidence, as I think most of us feel self-conscious from time to time, but I think you look great in your shots!


Thank you AJ, as sweet as ever you are, please share pics of your jacket please!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Nice jacket! And thank you for the advice. I'm still thinking about it, and it is the fact that (as you said) the brand isn't charming lately which is putting me off too. The bag is actually an XL Balenciaga City in blue, and everything checks off except the brand, and possibly the top-handle length as it is quite long although it allows for shoulder wear.
> 
> And I do love the jacket I got. Maybe I'll share a pic here soon, but will put some Fendi in it somehow to keep us on topic.



I guess I would veer away from the rest on the thread in terms of encouraging you to get the Bal! I'm not a fan of what Demna is doing to Balenciaga but I absolutely adore the classic Motorcycle bags. 

I definitely believe the Moto bags are a modern classic, and the leathers used for the bags are divine, so light and smooshy. They also take colour beautifully, and their blues are usually quite splendid. 

For me I'd prefer having a variety of styles of bags vs getting another Peekaboo in a different colour. 

I could never think of giving up my Bal (I have the Classic Work with the Rose Gold Giant Hardware in Anthracite, and another one in Latte, though I am contemplating giving the latter one up). 

My vote goes to the Bal (treachery on a Fendi Fella thread, I know...)


----------



## memo.alive

Prada Prince said:


> I guess I would veer away from the rest on the thread in terms of encouraging you to get the Bal! I'm not a fan of what Demna is doing to Balenciaga but I absolutely adore the classic Motorcycle bags.
> 
> I definitely believe the Moto bags are a modern classic, and the leathers used for the bags are divine, so light and smooshy. They also take colour beautifully, and their blues are usually quite splendid.
> 
> For me I'd prefer having a variety of styles of bags vs getting another Peekaboo in a different colour.
> 
> I could never think of giving up my Bal (I have the Classic Work with the Rose Gold Giant Hardware in Anthracite, and another one in Latte, though I am contemplating giving the latter one up).
> 
> My vote goes to the Bal (treachery on a Fendi Fella thread, I know...)


In this case, I agree with @Prada Prince, certain Balenciaga styles are timeless, such as the motorcycle, papier, city and the works, for me the new Balenciaga era (Gvasalia) is different and doesn't seem to stick that much, if you're contemplating buying a Balenciaga one that is part of the timeless line I can vote you do it, even so, the Le Dix line for me is quite nice as well, I guess we're not helping you @averagejoe after all, I think I just sent you mixed messages.

Whatever your decision, at the end of the day you need to trust your gut, a lot of people, like us, can say and recommend and give reasons but if your mind (and heart) is set on something, you should go for it, to me fashion is like that, it becomes mechanical and boring when you turn analytical about it.

Fashion is a way to express yourself, and in doing so, express your feelings and your personality, not just your cognitive or economical prowess, I'm sending lots of light, good vibes and peace of mind  your way, so you can make a great decision for you, not for us, not for anyone else, bottom line, you're the one spending, you're the one to be wearing / using stuff.

Really hope you stop being conflicted and make a choice you're comfortable with now, and in the future.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Thank you AJ, as sweet as ever you are, please share pics of your jacket please!


Will do soon!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> I guess I would veer away from the rest on the thread in terms of encouraging you to get the Bal! I'm not a fan of what Demna is doing to Balenciaga but I absolutely adore the classic Motorcycle bags.
> 
> I definitely believe the Moto bags are a modern classic, and the leathers used for the bags are divine, so light and smooshy. They also take colour beautifully, and their blues are usually quite splendid.
> 
> For me I'd prefer having a variety of styles of bags vs getting another Peekaboo in a different colour.
> 
> I could never think of giving up my Bal (I have the Classic Work with the Rose Gold Giant Hardware in Anthracite, and another one in Latte, though I am contemplating giving the latter one up).
> 
> My vote goes to the Bal (treachery on a Fendi Fella thread, I know...)





memo.alive said:


> In this case, I agree with @Prada Prince, certain Balenciaga styles are timeless, such as the motorcycle, papier, city and the works, for me the new Balenciaga era (Gvasalia) is different and doesn't seem to stick that much, if you're contemplating buying a Balenciaga one that is part of the timeless line I can vote you do it, even so, the Le Dix line for me is quite nice as well, I guess we're not helping you @averagejoe after all, I think I just sent you mixed messages.
> 
> Whatever your decision, at the end of the day you need to trust your gut, a lot of people, like us, can say and recommend and give reasons but if your mind (and heart) is set on something, you should go for it, to me fashion is like that, it becomes mechanical and boring when you turn analytical about it.
> 
> Fashion is a way to express yourself, and in doing so, express your feelings and your personality, not just your cognitive or economical prowess, I'm sending lots of light, good vibes and peace of mind  your way, so you can make a great decision for you, not for us, not for anyone else, bottom line, you're the one spending, you're the one to be wearing / using stuff.
> 
> Really hope you stop being conflicted and make a choice you're comfortable with now, and in the future.


Thanks for your feedback guys! I got the bag and I have 7 days to decide if I want to keep it. I'll post pictures along with the Burberry jacket I got soon and see if you can help me decide.


----------



## memo.alive

Although totally unrelated I'm really excited, I don't know if I told you guys that, when I ordered my "B'day" jacket, I also ordered a pair of sunnies which I instantly loved when I saw them on Gilt, I'd been looking (just like my whim to have sunglasses in burgundy) for some shades with red on them, well since Gilt has a weird way of fulfilling orders, the jacket arrived about 3 weeks ago and the shades arrived today, so, even though it's totally out of character for this thread, I wanted to share them with you guys, IRL they look a bit different from the pic on Gilt, on Gilt they look like this regular red, but seeing them now the color is some sort of cherry red, I really like it, it's a sort of metallic red (it looks a little off in the shot due to a filter I applied, but you get the idea), I'm really digging it, the glasses are silver mirrored so that's a nice touch too, these are not designer, they're from a sunglasses brand called Breed (never heard of them, but the quality seems right for the money), let me know what you think! (please excuse the awful shot and the low quality, I took it with my phone's front facing camera, you know how awful the shots are from those, and the mismatching shirt, I'm lounging in my bed, so, not such a nice mod shot):


----------



## bagsrightnow

Very nice sunnies!! Think the shade will go with some of your other accessories in red too  never heard of Breed or Gilt either [emoji13]


----------



## memo.alive

sirdonulus said:


> Very nice sunnies!! Think the shade will go with some of your other accessories in red too  never heard of Breed or Gilt either [emoji13]


Gilt for me is a freaking mecca, ahahahah, it's practically the site I've been purchasing some really good stuff online, actually my first time purchasing from another site has been on march from Shopbop (my MCM) and this week from Farfetch, I really hope everything goes well and get my goodie late next week, as I promised @averagejoe, I'll be sure to post a reveal here with you guys exclusively.

Just as a sidenote, Gilt is now a part of the group that owns Saks Fifth avenue, in fact Gilt is strongly linked with Saks off 5th.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Just as a sidenote, Gilt is now a part of the group that owns Saks Fifth avenue, in fact Gilt is strongly linked with Saks off 5th.


Yeah it's the same group that owns Hudsons Bay Company (Canadian) and Lord & Taylor. They have really good product selection on that website, but the prices aren't always great.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Although totally unrelated I'm really excited, I don't know if I told you guys that, when I ordered my "B'day" jacket, I also ordered a pair of sunnies which I instantly loved when I saw them on Gilt, I'd been looking (just like my whim to have sunglasses in burgundy) for some shades with red on them, well since Gilt has a weird way of fulfilling orders, the jacket arrived about 3 weeks ago and the shades arrived today, so, even though it's totally out of character for this thread, I wanted to share them with you guys, IRL they look a bit different from the pic on Gilt, on Gilt they look like this regular red, but seeing them now the color is some sort of cherry red, I really like it, it's a sort of metallic red (it looks a little off in the shot due to a filter I applied, but you get the idea), I'm really digging it, the glasses are silver mirrored so that's a nice touch too, these are not designer, they're from a sunglasses brand called Breed (never heard of them, but the quality seems right for the money), let me know what you think! (please excuse the awful shot and the low quality, I took it with my phone's front facing camera, you know how awful the shots are from those, and the mismatching shirt, I'm lounging in my bed, so, not such a nice mod shot):
> View attachment 3718255


I think they look great on you!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I think they look great on you!


Thank you!!


----------



## ydhydh

hoching_yiu said:


> Gosh I just read through almost all the pages of this wonderful thread!! I just got back from a trip to Italy and I was so resolved to get the peekaboo before my trip started but ended up with a Celine luggage in midnight blue instead ;( not that I'm not loving it but peekaboo is still one of my dream bags!
> 
> Thing is... I didn't come across with the colors that I love... But the SA at the Rome Flagship Store were all so super nice... they did a tour for us and the store was AMAZZZZING!! U guys should check it out in person!!
> 
> Back to the peekaboo... i only wanna get it in Selleria and they suggested me to have a made-to-order...it was so tempting but I have to go all the way back to Rome to collect it... lol But I swear I will get it one day...made-to-order!!
> 
> And I tried the Chanel's Gabrielle as well...SO IN LOVE!!! What do you guys think about it?
> View attachment 3716727



BUY THE GABRIELLE! You won't regret it ❤️
We could be bag-twinsies


----------



## ydhydh

Btw, here's the thread for all about the Gabrielles:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-gabrielle-bag-its-a-hit.962757/page-11


----------



## hoching_yiu

ydhydh said:


> BUY THE GABRIELLE! You won't regret it ❤️
> We could be bag-twinsies
> 
> View attachment 3718950


Wow you rock it!!!!! Gabrielle fits your style perfectly!


----------



## hoching_yiu

sirdonulus said:


> Hi hoching! Long time no see!! Mm MTO peekaboo will be a dream come true for many of us! [emoji13] and please please please show us a photo of the Celine! I'm little tempted to get one for myself but not sure how I would pull it off [emoji51]
> 
> Honestly wasn't a fan of the Gabrielle design, but think it's just cos it doesn't fit with my overall style. But I think it looks great on you! Even that SA in the background is eyeing you [emoji6] lol!!


Hey Don!!! So happy for your SDJ purchase!!
We seriously have similar taste in bags!!!
I will try to take some more proper shots with my celine next week lol the only picture i got at the store I looked horrible in it lol

Hahah Italian male SAs are all very HOT lol I was eyeing them lol


----------



## hoching_yiu

Prada Prince said:


> Can't wait to see your Celine Luggage! It's one of my favourite bags!


You inspired me to buy many bags!!!!


----------



## hoching_yiu

averagejoe said:


> The size of the Gabrielle looks good on you, but I'm not fond of the design. I'd be more interested in an XL Boy or one of those luggage classic flaps.
> 
> I can't wait to visit Rome. The Fendi flagship is first on my list of places to visit there.


You will love visiting there! The same feeling when I got my Dior at Paris flagship!! So special!!


----------



## hoching_yiu

memo.alive said:


> I really like the green patch on the lower part of the bag, congrats!! And OMG a made-to-order peekaboo, what a dream, although, mine feels like it could have been actually designed by me .
> 
> And what you said about the tour, I was offered that same tour by the store manager at the local Fendi boutique, since she told me what that involved, I've been having this trip idea in my head, Rome is definitely one of the cities that I've always had on my radar for travel, but now it is a top priority.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your amazing purchases, and keep the pics coming (just, for the sake of this thread purpose, add a little Fendi to the outfits and you're all set).


Haha you know what Olive green and dark green are my fav colors too! Your peekaboo is to die for!!
I will try my best to get an item from Fendi in the near future so I could join this amazing family legitimately lol


----------



## averagejoe

Here is the Balenciaga. What do you think? I know it's not a Fendi but since I brought this up here, I guess I'll ask here as well if that's alright. 

Does it look okay on me? I'm not used to such a large drop on the top-handles. The bag is also fully stuffed with tissue so it won't look so bulky without the filling, although I kind of like it this bulky.

I didn't wear the bag out today (tags are still on the back). This is my outfit from today minus my accessories (and minus my watch as I took it off when I got home).


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Here is the Balenciaga. What do you think? I know it's not a Fendi but since I brought this up here, I guess I'll ask here as well if that's alright.
> 
> Does it look okay on me? I'm not used to such a large drop on the top-handles. The bag is also fully stuffed with tissue so it won't look so bulky without the filling, although I kind of like it this bulky.
> 
> I didn't wear the bag out today (tags are still on the back). This is my outfit from today minus my accessories (and minus my watch as I took it off when I got home).
> View attachment 3719235
> View attachment 3719236
> View attachment 3719237


I do like it, I don't mind the long handles to be honest, nice color, I'd get one if I ran into it.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> I do like it, I don't mind the long handles to be honest, nice color, I'd get one if I ran into it.


Thanks for your feedback! At the moment I'm leaning towards keeping it, too, but hard to finance considering I just got the Burberry jacket (which I will post pics of soon) and there is no way I am returning that. Had been looking for a jacket like that for ages!!!


----------



## averagejoe

hoching_yiu said:


> I will try my best to get an item from Fendi in the near future so I could join this amazing family legitimately lol



Lol! You're already family . And we are still discussing Fendi to some extent. We are choosing between Fendi's and other bags in some of our posts so that counts. And even your post has the word "Fendi" in it.


----------



## bagsrightnow

Looks great @averagejoe!! I love love love the colour, and the size works as a gym or weekend bag!! Not seen a balenciaga in this size before but then again I don't know much about the brand and their offerings!


----------



## bagsrightnow

As a side note - do you guys think it'd be a great idea to create a forum just for guys to talk about bags, post mod shots etc regardless of brand? I feel like everyone who talks on this thread are purse-family now and whenever I post on other threads it feels like I'm talking to strangers [emoji23]


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Here is the Balenciaga. What do you think? I know it's not a Fendi but since I brought this up here, I guess I'll ask here as well if that's alright.
> 
> Does it look okay on me? I'm not used to such a large drop on the top-handles. The bag is also fully stuffed with tissue so it won't look so bulky without the filling, although I kind of like it this bulky.
> 
> I didn't wear the bag out today (tags are still on the back). This is my outfit from today minus my accessories (and minus my watch as I took it off when I got home).
> View attachment 3719235
> View attachment 3719236
> View attachment 3719237



Love it AJ! And that colour is divine!


----------



## fatcat2523

averagejoe said:


> Here is the Balenciaga. What do you think? I know it's not a Fendi but since I brought this up here, I guess I'll ask here as well if that's alright.
> 
> Does it look okay on me? I'm not used to such a large drop on the top-handles. The bag is also fully stuffed with tissue so it won't look so bulky without the filling, although I kind of like it this bulky.
> 
> I didn't wear the bag out today (tags are still on the back). This is my outfit from today minus my accessories (and minus my watch as I took it off when I got home).
> View attachment 3719235
> View attachment 3719236
> View attachment 3719237



Wow love the balenciaga weekender with shoulder strap! Too bad Holt here is not carrying this size


----------



## averagejoe

sirdonulus said:


> Looks great @averagejoe!! I love love love the colour, and the size works as a gym or weekend bag!! Not seen a balenciaga in this size before but then again I don't know much about the brand and their offerings!





Prada Prince said:


> Love it AJ! And that colour is divine!





fatcat2523 said:


> Wow love the balenciaga weekender with shoulder strap! Too bad Holt here is not carrying this size



Thanks guys! Wow I'm loving the bag more now thanks to your comments!


----------



## averagejoe

sirdonulus said:


> As a side note - do you guys think it'd be a great idea to create a forum just for guys to talk about bags, post mod shots etc regardless of brand? I feel like everyone who talks on this thread are purse-family now and whenever I post on other threads it feels like I'm talking to strangers [emoji23]


Great idea! Would you think it's appropriate to start the thread here: https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/handbags-purses.3/ ? It's general enough that you can discuss any brand.

If we start this thread, what should the name of it be? Is "The men's club" a good name for the thread so it's general enough that other guys can join in, or is there a better name (the name I suggested sounds really boring and un-creative)?


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Great idea! Would you think it's appropriate to start the thread here: https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/handbags-purses.3/ ? It's general enough that you can discuss any brand.
> 
> If we start this thread, what should the name of it be? Is "The men's club" a good name for the thread so it's general enough that other guys can join in, or is there a better name (the name I suggested sounds really boring and un-creative)?


Hahahah, I was about to suggest "The bag boys" but then I realized even though its catchy it has different meanings... how about "The purse pals"?


----------



## memo.alive

Although if a thread like that is created, the Fendi fellas will no longer have that much activity


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Although if a thread like that is created, the Fendi fellas will no longer have that much activity



That's what I worry about as well. It may starve out our threads in the brand forums.


----------



## memo.alive

And another one bites the dust, this trend is really kicking in, notable and popular women's bags are turned into masculine models, Coach just did a Rogue "Brief", which is a rectangular version of the rogue without the zipper running on the sides or the lock, it is kind of boring actually, although I'm loving the colors:


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Great idea! Would you think it's appropriate to start the thread here: https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/handbags-purses.3/ ? It's general enough that you can discuss any brand.
> 
> If we start this thread, what should the name of it be? Is "The men's club" a good name for the thread so it's general enough that other guys can join in, or is there a better name (the name I suggested sounds really boring and un-creative)?



The Manbag Musketeers? 

The Bag Barons?


----------



## bagsrightnow

Ooh I like the Bag Barons!! Or maybe The BBC? And before your mind gets too dirty, The BBC stands for The Bag Boys Club. 

But maybe we should just keep all our interesting chats here at Fendi Fellas hey! It's kinda like a "secret" club [emoji13]


----------



## bagsrightnow

@memo.alive - ooooooh I'm loving the blue tote!!! Running over to the website to check them out now! [emoji13]


----------



## bagsrightnow

Here are some mod shots of my weekend with Mr Boo [emoji5]


----------



## Prada Prince

sirdonulus said:


> Here are some mod shots of my weekend with Mr Boo [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3719664
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719667
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719668
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719670



Looking stylish as always! Love the pop of blue!


----------



## averagejoe

sirdonulus said:


> But maybe we should just keep all our interesting chats here at Fendi Fellas hey! It's kinda like a "secret" club [emoji13]


I like this "secret" club idea. They talk on the men's LV forum about other brands from time to time, so I think we can get away with it here, too.

Let's keep it here for now I guess. We can bring this up again if we think it's necessary later on.


----------



## averagejoe

sirdonulus said:


> Here are some mod shots of my weekend with Mr Boo [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3719664
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719667
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719668
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719670


Very stylish! Your Peekaboo looks great with your Burberry trench coats!


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> And another one bites the dust, this trend is really kicking in, notable and popular women's bags are turned into masculine models, Coach just did a Rogue "Brief", which is a rectangular version of the rogue without the zipper running on the sides or the lock, it is kind of boring actually, although I'm loving the colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719537


WOW! I love this! I actually like this more than the women's Rogue. Maybe it's because of it's elongated shape. 

This is something I wish Dior did. If Dior Homme designed a Monsieur Dior bag as a men's version of the Lady Dior, it would look something like this. But it never happened. This Coach is the next best thing.


----------



## Prada Prince

Since we've all but given up on staying on topic  here's some mod shots in the Dior flagship today with my Diorama...


----------



## Kitro

I would love to purchase my first ever Fendi bag, I was thinking of going to NY one day and see if any boutiques have this baby in stock. I saw it on their website a few months ago but it isn't there anymore, but maybe a boutique might have one.


----------



## averagejoe

Kitro said:


> I would love to purchase my first ever Fendi bag, I was thinking of going to NY one day and see if any boutiques have this baby in stock. I saw it on their website a few months ago but it isn't there anymore, but maybe a boutique might have one.
> View attachment 3719990


The boutiques may still have this style. You can call Fendi customer service to see if they can track one down for you.


----------



## ydhydh

sirdonulus said:


> Here are some mod shots of my weekend with Mr Boo [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3719664
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719667
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719668
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719670



Amazing!!! That's the small right? I really wanted to buy the small one as the large one often feels too heavy to carry throughout the day, but really confused of what color should I pick, because picking another black seems like a very stupid thing to do


----------



## averagejoe

ydhydh said:


> Amazing!!! That's the small right? I really wanted to buy the small one as the large one often feels too heavy to carry throughout the day, but really confused of what color should I pick, because picking another black seems like a very stupid thing to do


I actually really like your large one. The proportions on it are very nice. 

If you do get another Peekaboo, then don't get black again. Get something else that can give you different styles. I used to have 2 Dior Gaucho messengers, one in brown and one in black, and it was nice to have two different colours because I was able to coordinate different looks with the two colours.


----------



## Kitro

averagejoe said:


> The boutiques may still have this style. You can call Fendi customer service to see if they can track one down for you.



That is probably what I will do, but I just want to make sure it will look good on me. I was completely set on buying a white diorama in the Bellagio boutique in Las Vegas but after I put it on it looked hideous on me. Do you think the Peekaboo that I want looks good in general?


----------



## averagejoe

Kitro said:


> That is probably what I will do, but I just want to make sure it will look good on me. I was completely set on buying a white diorama in the Bellagio boutique in Las Vegas but after I put it on it looked hideous on me. Do you think the Peekaboo that I want looks good in general?


Do you have any modelling pics of a Peekaboo in a similar size on you?


----------



## Kitro

averagejoe said:


> Do you have any modelling pics of a Peekaboo in a similar size on you?


No, unfortunately not. I live in NJ, and the only luxury stores are in the short hills mall which is very far away. I don't get to go luxury shopping a lot because of my location. I also am really "scared" to take pictures in a boutique. I was trying on the mini Gucci Dionysus and I tried to take a picture of my self and the SA just blared out "Are you buying the bag or not!" I felt so embarrassed so I just quickly said yes and I paid and left. I had to return it 3 days later since it was so heavy and uncomfortable. Ever since then I barely ask SA's a lot of questions and try to not even stay for a long time. I could try to take a picture in a Fendi boutique but I hope I am not seen as someone who's just there to take photos. I am 5'7 with a larger frame if that helps.


----------



## averagejoe

Kitro said:


> No, unfortunately not. I live in NJ, and the only luxury stores are in the short hills mall which is very far away. I don't get to go luxury shopping a lot because of my location. I also am really "scared" to take pictures in a boutique. I was trying on the mini Gucci Dionysus and I tried to take a picture of my self and the SA just blared out "Are you buying the bag or not!" I felt so embarrassed so I just quickly said yes and I paid and left. I had to return it 3 days later since it was so heavy and uncomfortable. Ever since then I barely ask SA's a lot of questions and try to not even stay for a long time. I could try to take a picture in a Fendi boutique but I hope I am not seen as someone who's just there to take photos. I am 5'7 with a larger frame if that helps.


I'm sorry to hear that! What a rude SA. We live in a day and age where taking pictures in boutiques can actually help their sales, especially if we post them on social media. 

I personally prefer larger Peekaboo bags on guys, but that's just my personal taste. If you like smaller bags, then I'm sure that this size will look great on you.


----------



## memo.alive

sirdonulus said:


> Here are some mod shots of my weekend with Mr Boo [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3719664
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719667
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719668
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719670


LOVING THEM!!!


----------



## averagejoe

Here is my new Burberry motorcycle jacket which I absolutely adore! Been looking for the perfect motorcycle jacket for ages since I missed a DSquared2 years ago (was kicking myself for not buying it) and never came across one I liked again, until now. All of them look too "clean", or the leather wasn't distressed enough/properly, or just didn't have that true biker vibe. It was as if the biker look was "forced": 

This one is in washed lambskin which feels soft but also has quite some heft to the touch. It was a love-at-first-sight thing (because I wasn't shopping for a jacket the day I bought it. I just happened to pass the jacket on the rack and it caught my eye immediately). 

I'm wearing my Dior Homme Deville tote with Fusto hanging from it.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Here is my new Burberry motorcycle jacket which I absolutely adore! Been looking for the perfect motorcycle jacket for ages since I missed a DSquared2 years ago (was kicking myself for not buying it) and never came across one I liked again, until now. All of them look too "clean", or the leather wasn't distressed enough/properly, or just didn't have that true biker vibe. It was as if the biker look was "forced":
> 
> This one is in washed lambskin which feels soft but also has quite some heft to the touch. It was a love-at-first-sight thing (because I wasn't shopping for a jacket the day I bought it. I just happened to pass the jacket on the rack and it caught my eye immediately).
> 
> I'm wearing my Dior Homme Deville tote with Fusto hanging from it.
> View attachment 3720086



Very chic! I love the pairing with the bold red plaid.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Here is my new Burberry motorcycle jacket which I absolutely adore! Been looking for the perfect motorcycle jacket for ages since I missed a DSquared2 years ago (was kicking myself for not buying it) and never came across one I liked again, until now. All of them look too "clean", or the leather wasn't distressed enough/properly, or just didn't have that true biker vibe. It was as if the biker look was "forced":
> 
> This one is in washed lambskin which feels soft but also has quite some heft to the touch. It was a love-at-first-sight thing (because I wasn't shopping for a jacket the day I bought it. I just happened to pass the jacket on the rack and it caught my eye immediately).
> 
> I'm wearing my Dior Homme Deville tote with Fusto hanging from it.
> View attachment 3720086


Well, now that I see your jacket, it does seem like a better investment/staple for your wardrobe than the Balenciaga bag, tough call, but adoring the look, loving all the details/pieces together.


----------



## bagsrightnow

Prada Prince said:


> Since we've all but given up on staying on topic  here's some mod shots in the Dior flagship today with my Diorama...
> 
> View attachment 3719940
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719941
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719942
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719943



Looking good there PP!!! I've always loved the diorama but think I could never pull it off [emoji13] So anyway how's the mother ship? Nice and fancy?


----------



## bagsrightnow

Kitro said:


> I would love to purchase my first ever Fendi bag, I was thinking of going to NY one day and see if any boutiques have this baby in stock. I saw it on their website a few months ago but it isn't there anymore, but maybe a boutique might have one.
> View attachment 3719990



Loving the purple! [emoji106]


----------



## bagsrightnow

Kitro said:


> No, unfortunately not. I live in NJ, and the only luxury stores are in the short hills mall which is very far away. I don't get to go luxury shopping a lot because of my location. I also am really "scared" to take pictures in a boutique. I was trying on the mini Gucci Dionysus and I tried to take a picture of my self and the SA just blared out "Are you buying the bag or not!" I felt so embarrassed so I just quickly said yes and I paid and left. I had to return it 3 days later since it was so heavy and uncomfortable. Ever since then I barely ask SA's a lot of questions and try to not even stay for a long time. I could try to take a picture in a Fendi boutique but I hope I am not seen as someone who's just there to take photos. I am 5'7 with a larger frame if that helps.



Sorry to hear you had that experience darl, but you know what, you're the freaking customer and if you wanna take photos for second opinions you go right the hell ahead!!! Ain't nobody got time for ****ty SAs! [emoji13]


----------



## Prada Prince

sirdonulus said:


> Looking good there PP!!! I've always loved the diorama but think I could never pull it off [emoji13] So anyway how's the mother ship? Nice and fancy?



Haha there were some beautiful sections but definitely the service was not on par with what I usually experience in Harrods, and definitely not as good as the Paris flagship, where I received attentive service in comparison.

You should give the Diorama a shot, you never know it might look awesome possum Emmy Rossum on you!


----------



## bagsrightnow

averagejoe said:


> Here is my new Burberry motorcycle jacket which I absolutely adore! Been looking for the perfect motorcycle jacket for ages since I missed a DSquared2 years ago (was kicking myself for not buying it) and never came across one I liked again, until now. All of them look too "clean", or the leather wasn't distressed enough/properly, or just didn't have that true biker vibe. It was as if the biker look was "forced":
> 
> This one is in washed lambskin which feels soft but also has quite some heft to the touch. It was a love-at-first-sight thing (because I wasn't shopping for a jacket the day I bought it. I just happened to pass the jacket on the rack and it caught my eye immediately).
> 
> I'm wearing my Dior Homme Deville tote with Fusto hanging from it.
> View attachment 3720086



Nice jacket @averagejoe!! Very very very nice! Maybe you could somehow keep both the jacket and balenciaga bag and wear them together! [emoji13]


----------



## bagsrightnow

ydhydh said:


> Amazing!!! That's the small right? I really wanted to buy the small one as the large one often feels too heavy to carry throughout the day, but really confused of what color should I pick, because picking another black seems like a very stupid thing to do



Hi Yudha! Yeh it's the small/medium version of the peekaboo. I think yours is the original larger size? I carried it in the fendi boutique and yeh thought it was just a lil too large for daily use, so went for the smaller one instead. 

I would LOVE 2 peekaboos [emoji13] sadly my bank account does not. And I think my partner will break up with me, put me on Ban Island, then break up with me again. HOWEVER, in an alternate reality, since my first one is a solid/navy blue colour, my 2nd peekaboo will either have the monster eyes or have some kinda crazy colour/material on the inside [emoji7]


----------



## averagejoe

sirdonulus said:


> Nice jacket @averagejoe!! Very very very nice! Maybe you could somehow keep both the jacket and balenciaga bag and wear them together! [emoji13]


Thanks! I'm hoping! I am keeping the jacket for sure. Just seeing now if it's worth going into debt for the Balenciaga, which at this moment seems like a keeper!


----------



## averagejoe

sirdonulus said:


> And I think my partner will break up with me, put me on Ban Island, then break up with me again. [emoji7]


Lol! What if..your partner got one too (in a different colour) and you can swap them around?


----------



## Kitro

averagejoe said:


> Thanks! I'm hoping! I am keeping the jacket for sure. Just seeing now if it's worth going into debt for the Balenciaga, which at this moment seems like a keeper!


The bag and the jacket are both stunning, so if you know you will be able to pay off the debt, I say go for it. Just please make sure you will be able to pay it off later, it's not worth all the debt that could pile up in the long run. Or you can just return the bag, and then put it on hold and buy it when you have accumulated all the money. I know the decision is hard since the two would pair so well together, but just think it through. Good luck!


----------



## Kitro

I own quite a few of shawls and scarves, but this one is breathtaking! The size looks so perfect, and the Karlito is a great touch. I love everything about it except the price. Ugh I can't see myself spending $2,000 + tax on 1 scarf


----------



## averagejoe

Kitro said:


> The bag and the jacket are both stunning, so if you know you will be able to pay off the debt, I say go for it. Just please make sure you will be able to pay it off later, it's not worth all the debt that could pile up in the long run. Or you can just return the bag, and then put it on hold and buy it when you have accumulated all the money. I know the decision is hard since the two would pair so well together, but just think it through. Good luck!


I wish I could put it on hold. It's a sale item so if I return it, it may sell quickly to someone else, or get marked down more but I would probably miss it because it would probably sell instantly after the next markdown. They can't hold sale items, and I believe it's the last one (I checked their Yorkdale location and they don't have it). 

I'm trying to sell some of my older bags at the moment to finance this so I hope they get good prices.


----------



## averagejoe

Kitro said:


> View attachment 3720259
> 
> I own quite a few of shawls and scarves, but this one is breathtaking! The size looks so perfect, and the Karlito is a great touch. I love everything about it except the price. Ugh I can't see myself spending $2,000 + tax on 1 scarf


That is waaaay too pricey for a scarf! I love it too but the price is insane! 

Interesting how it has a pocket at the front.


----------



## Kitro

averagejoe said:


> I wish I could put it on hold. It's a sale item so if I return it, it may sell quickly to someone else, or get marked down more but I would probably miss it because it would probably sell instantly after the next markdown. They can't hold sale items, and I believe it's the last one (I checked their Yorkdale location and they don't have it).
> 
> I'm trying to sell some of my older bags at the moment to finance this so I hope they get good prices.


What bags are you selling? I might be interested.


----------



## Kitro

averagejoe said:


> That is waaaay too pricey for a scarf! I love it too but the price is insane!
> 
> Interesting how it has a pocket at the front.


oohh I didn't realize that. That kinda makes me want it more as it can be used by itself going out to a club or coffee shops and even CVS or something.


----------



## averagejoe

Kitro said:


> What bags are you selling? I might be interested.


Thanks, but we're not allowed to buy and sell here on the main forums in The Purse Forum (only allowed in The Marketplace forum here, but by invitation based on contribution to this community). 

Besides, I've already dropped off the bags to get a quote. I hope i get a good price for them.


----------



## averagejoe

Kitro said:


> oohh I didn't realize that. That kinda makes me want it more as it can be used by itself going out to a club or coffee shops and even CVS or something.


It really would come in handy for those events!


----------



## ydhydh

Guys, I have a confession. 
This is literally the most impulsive thing I've done. So the story is, I was at the Bangkok Svarnabhumi airport, on my way to my gate. Then, a YSL boutique suddenly appeared, naturally I was walking toward the boutique. I was just window shopping per usual, but this military-greenish bag caught my eyes. The convertible bag, I tried it, asked the price, and long story short I was stuffing the paperbag and the box inside my cabin bag, while I hid the bag and the dustbag within my mothers' cabin bag.

It's so lightweight and the colour is just perfect. I planned to use it for my everyday bag, the one that I will use carelessly, without fearing of scratches etc.

Will post the modshots soon. ❤️


----------



## memo.alive

ydhydh said:


> View attachment 3720837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, I have a confession.
> This is literally the most impulsive thing I've done. So the story is, I was at the Bangkok Svarnabhumi airport, on my way to my gate. Then, a YSL boutique suddenly appeared, naturally I was walking toward the boutique. I was just window shopping per usual, but this military-greenish bag caught my eyes. The convertible bag, I tried it, asked the price, and long story short I was stuffing the paperbag and the box inside my cabin bag, while I hid the bag and the dustbag within my mothers' cabin bag.
> 
> It's so lightweight and the colour is just perfect. I planned to use it for my everyday bag, the one that I will use carelessly, without fearing of scratches etc.
> 
> Will post the modshots soon. ❤️


Lovely bag, I see you're a fan of military/olive greens! Enjoy! And you better post shots soon!


----------



## averagejoe

ydhydh said:


> View attachment 3720837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, I have a confession.
> This is literally the most impulsive thing I've done. So the story is, I was at the Bangkok Svarnabhumi airport, on my way to my gate. Then, a YSL boutique suddenly appeared, naturally I was walking toward the boutique. I was just window shopping per usual, but this military-greenish bag caught my eyes. The convertible bag, I tried it, asked the price, and long story short I was stuffing the paperbag and the box inside my cabin bag, while I hid the bag and the dustbag within my mothers' cabin bag.
> 
> It's so lightweight and the colour is just perfect. I planned to use it for my everyday bag, the one that I will use carelessly, without fearing of scratches etc.
> 
> Will post the modshots soon. ❤️


Wow nice unplanned purchase!!! Modelling shots please.


----------



## denimcococabas

averagejoe said:


> Here is the Balenciaga. What do you think? I know it's not a Fendi but since I brought this up here, I guess I'll ask here as well if that's alright.
> 
> Does it look okay on me? I'm not used to such a large drop on the top-handles. The bag is also fully stuffed with tissue so it won't look so bulky without the filling, although I kind of like it this bulky.
> 
> I didn't wear the bag out today (tags are still on the back). This is my outfit from today minus my accessories (and minus my watch as I took it off when I got home).
> View attachment 3719235
> View attachment 3719236
> View attachment 3719237



Love this bag, love this blue! You can't go wrong with this one.


----------



## memo.alive

Ok so, slowly getting back into form (aka old habits), here are some shots on today's getup, this time I tried to use my peekaboo as a "transformer" hiding the yellow parts, since the color didn't harmonize with the color palette I had in mind for the outfit, tell me what you think please, and also, if I really got away with hiding the yellow and making the bag match better with the colors...





















As a bonus, since the front panel is falling quite nicely, while driving home, due to the usual movements while turning around, Peluso just fell into this position (fell completely on its face), now I'm so confused, I don't know if he's depressed, sleepy, in the middle of a tantrum, self-grounding himself, suddenly feeling shy or what...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Ok so, slowly getting back into form (aka old habits), here are some shots on today's getup, this time I tried to use my peekaboo as a "transformer" hiding the yellow parts, since the color didn't harmonize with the color palette I had in mind for the outfit, tell me what you think please, and also, if I really got away with hiding the yellow and making the bag match better with the colors...
> View attachment 3721438
> 
> 
> View attachment 3721434
> 
> 
> View attachment 3721439
> 
> 
> View attachment 3721440
> 
> 
> View attachment 3721433
> 
> 
> View attachment 3721436
> 
> 
> View attachment 3721435
> 
> 
> As a bonus, since the front panel is falling quite nicely, while driving home, due to the usual movements while turning around, Peluso just fell into this position (fell completely on its face), now I'm so confused, I don't know if he's depressed, sleepy, in the middle of a tantrum, self-grounding himself, suddenly feeling shy or what...
> View attachment 3721437


Nice outfit! Wow almost can't see the yellow at all!

Peluso had enough for the day and checked out in your pillowy Peekaboo Selleria leather.


----------



## memo.alive

Ok so, THIS, as I said before, I don't think I'd buy another peekaboo but O M F G, this color combo:






And I'd pair it with the blue Strap you with black studs that was on Ssense, but not anymore (at least I'm not seeing it listed anymore):


----------



## memo.alive

Me again, so, for some weird reason, I ended up in eBay, I ran into (IMO) one of the most eye-catching and beautiful early variations of the peekaboo, now here comes the odd part, either the seller really don't know what they have on their hands or is definitely a very nice replica / scam:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Mens-...253424?hash=item3619925130:g:YrsAAOSwXYtY3Faf

TBH, I could be tempted to contact the seller and ask for way more detailed shots, since the shot of the selleria plaque looks quite convincing, but I just realized that this size is the initial one (which for my frame is HUMONGOUS) so that's another set back.


----------



## Kitro

memo.alive said:


> Me again, so, for some weird reason, I ended up in eBay, I ran into (IMO) one of the most eye-catching and beautiful early variations of the peekaboo, now here comes the odd part, either the seller really don't know what they have on their hands or is definitely a very nice replica / scam:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Mens-...253424?hash=item3619925130:g:YrsAAOSwXYtY3Faf
> 
> TBH, I could be tempted to contact the seller and ask for way more detailed shots, since the shot of the selleria plaque looks quite convincing, but I just realized that this size is the initial one (which for my frame is HUMONGOUS) so that's another set back.


definitely contact them! Such a gorge bag!


----------



## Kitro

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...261132?hash=item28340259cc:g:EkcAAOSwaB5Xvkyl

Tempted but I don't know if its a replica?


----------



## memo.alive

I know right? I mean, the shot of the selleria plaque looks very convincing, well, I contacted the seller and asked a few questions, if he's able to answer them and also provide more detailed shots (which is one of the things I asked) then we'll see, but again, the price is definitely insane, I don't think is even the 20% of the retail value.


----------



## memo.alive

Kitro said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...261132?hash=item28340259cc:g:EkcAAOSwaB5Xvkyl
> 
> Tempted but I don't know if its a replica?


I think it could be real, the Fendi SAS logo is consistent with a vintage bag I bought for my mom recently, you should definitely ask the lovely people at the Fendi authentication thread for opinion, but something tells me that it might be real.


----------



## Kitro

memo.alive said:


> I know right? I mean, the shot of the selleria plaque looks very convincing, well, I contacted the seller and asked a few questions, if he's able to answer them and also provide more detailed shots (which is one of the things I asked) then we'll see, but again, the price is definitely insane, I don't think is even the 20% of the retail value.


yeah, super fakes are such a pain. The ombre is what caught my attention.


----------



## memo.alive

Kitro said:


> yeah, super fakes are such a pain. The ombre is what caught my attention.


Yeah, and the colors are so lovely, I've already checked and there's in fact a model shown at a Fendi Mens show in 2015 that is consistent with the one being sold, so, I'll just wait and see if everything points to a safe purchase or if I see something sketchy then I'll just forget about it.


----------



## Kitro

memo.alive said:


> Yeah, and the colors are so lovely, I've already checked and there's in fact a model shown at a Fendi Mens show in 2015 that is consistent with the one being sold, so, I'll just wait and see if everything points to a safe purchase or if I see something sketchy then I'll just forget about it.


Good luck!


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Ok so, THIS, as I said before, I don't think I'd buy another peekaboo but O M F G, this color combo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'd pair it with the blue Strap you with black studs that was on Ssense, but not anymore (at least I'm not seeing it listed anymore):


WOW! I love the two tones of blue used!


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> I know right? I mean, the shot of the selleria plaque looks very convincing, well, I contacted the seller and asked a few questions, if he's able to answer them and also provide more detailed shots (which is one of the things I asked) then we'll see, but again, the price is definitely insane, I don't think is even the 20% of the retail value.


I wouldn't bid. Too few pictures, and not enough feedback scores (only one from selling). It would be a $1000 nightmare if it ends up being fake, which is a lot of money.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I wouldn't bid. Too few pictures, and not enough feedback scores (only one from selling). It would be a $1000 nightmare if it ends up being fake, which is a lot of money.


Yeah, that's why I'm being careful and asked a lot of questions to the seller, and among the questions, more detailed pics (which I of course would ask of certain places of the bag), I mean, having a peekaboo helps a lot when detecting a replica.


----------



## memo.alive

Ok, you guys, I'm sooooooooo excited, (well excited and worried, this sale season is exponentially making me accumulate debt), as I told you guys before, there's this Fendi goodie I got from Farfetch at 50% off (I'm so happy buying at those discounts), it still does not arrive, it will arrive (according to DHL) earlier next week, now, I've been waiting for almost 3 months since I saw this for the first time, it is not Fendi but you guys are as some of the other guys said, bag family, so, I'm so happy to tell you guys I've just jumped the gun today and got this other goodie (again, not Fendi, but still very cool) and since for that designer there's not an official forum, so, when it arrives I'll surely post the reveal to share it with you guys.

Now just as cool and statement making as the Fendi goodie, this one is way bigger and in some sense even more statement making, I'm sorry for being so cryptic and mysterious but I think if I build up to the reveal it will be better, anyways, just wanted to share this news with you guys.

P.S. This goodie I've been waiting to get for a couple of months was also purchased with 50% off, hahaha, in fact I was waiting for the sale at the site since that designer, on their US site the sale began 3 weeks ago, but the US site ships exclusively to US, so I had to wait until the global site (that does ship to where i live) started the sale.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Ok, you guys, I'm sooooooooo excited, (well excited and worried, this sale season is exponentially making me accumulate debt), as I told you guys before, there's this Fendi goodie I got from Farfetch at 50% off (I'm so happy buying at those discounts), it still does not arrive, it will arrive (according to DHL) earlier next week, now, I've been waiting for almost 3 months since I saw this for the first time, it is not Fendi but you guys are as some of the other guys said, bag family, so, I'm so happy to tell you guys I've just jumped the gun today and got this other goodie (again, not Fendi, but still very cool) and since for that designer there's not an official forum, so, when it arrives I'll surely post the reveal to share it with you guys.
> 
> Now just as cool and statement making as the Fendi goodie, this one is way bigger and in some sense even more statement making, I'm sorry for being so cryptic and mysterious but I think if I build up to the reveal it will be better, anyways, just wanted to share this news with you guys.
> 
> P.S. This goodie I've been waiting to get for a couple of months was also purchased with 50% off, hahaha, in fact I was waiting for the sale at the site since that designer, on their US site the sale began 3 weeks ago, but the US site ships exclusively to US, so I had to wait until the global site (that does ship to where i live) started the sale.


Any hints on at least the brand?  Is it Dolce and Gabbana?


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Any hints on at least the brand?  Is it Dolce and Gabbana?


Just because it's you AJ, I'll tell you, there's no forum on the purseforum for the brand and it is not a premium or luxury designer, it's more like a "Contemporary" designer, as they classify them here.

It's a british woman, who makes very playful designs, notice I said playful not really wacko ones (I mention it because there are several female british designers that fall into that categorization) and I think she's been getting a lot of traction lately, at least I've been seeing her designs a lot lately in several luxury department stores, what I bought is from her first Men's line and is inspired by one of her iconic Women's designs, but with the twist to make it more masculine, and I think that's all I'm going to say, haha.


----------



## incoralblue

My BF has the small men's Peekaboo in Ombré leather/suede. I've always liked the style but felt it's too big for me (for daily use). 

But now, I'm excited to say that I have my first Fendi. It's the Navy Dotcom with snakeskin handle and red trim. The snakeskin on the handle is a red while the snakeskin on the strap is a grayish blue. 

Though I love the style (much more that I thought I would), I'm still debating between getting a different color OR the Gucci Padlock top handle bag with colorblocking/supreme gg print.


----------



## incoralblue

memo.alive said:


> Just because it's you AJ, I'll tell you, there's no forum on the purseforum for the brand and it is not a premium or luxury designer, it's more like a "Contemporary" designer, as they classify them here.
> 
> It's a british woman, who makes very playful designs, notice I said playful not really wacko ones (I mention it because there are several female british designers that fall into that categorization) and I think she's been getting a lot of traction lately, at least I've been seeing her designs a lot lately in several luxury department stores, what I bought is from her first Men's line and is inspired by one of her iconic Women's designs, but with the twist to make it more masculine, and I think that's all I'm going to say, haha.



I'll take a guess....Who is Anya Hindmarch? [emoji6]


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> My BF has the small men's Peekaboo in Ombré leather/suede. I've always liked the style but felt it's too big for me (for daily use).
> 
> But now, I'm excited to say that I have my first Fendi. It's the Navy Dotcom with snakeskin handle and red trim. The snakeskin on the handle is a red while the snakeskin on the strap is a grayish blue.
> 
> Though I love the style (much more that I thought I would), I'm still debating between getting a different color OR the Gucci Padlock top handle bag with colorblocking/supreme gg print.
> 
> View attachment 3723166
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723167


You and your BF have great taste!

Which other DotCom colour were you considering? The one you chose is very nice with the sporty red and black with a touch of python.

I like the Gucci as well. Would like the Gucci even more if the hardware was antiqued gold instead of polished gold.


----------



## memo.alive

incoralblue said:


> I'll take a guess....Who is Anya Hindmarch? [emoji6]


¬¬!!!!!!! Now you've ruined it (a little) hahahahaha...


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> I'll take a guess....Who is Anya Hindmarch? [emoji6]





memo.alive said:


> ¬¬!!!!!!! Now you've ruined it (a little) hahahahaha...



Good guess @incoralblue


----------



## memo.alive

incoralblue said:


> My BF has the small men's Peekaboo in Ombré leather/suede. I've always liked the style but felt it's too big for me (for daily use).
> 
> But now, I'm excited to say that I have my first Fendi. It's the Navy Dotcom with snakeskin handle and red trim. The snakeskin on the handle is a red while the snakeskin on the strap is a grayish blue.
> 
> Though I love the style (much more that I thought I would), I'm still debating between getting a different color OR the Gucci Padlock top handle bag with colorblocking/supreme gg print.
> 
> View attachment 3723166
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723167


Between the DotCom and the Gucci Padlock I think I'd always prefer the DotCom, although perhaps it's because I really like squarish bags that have certain details that look more modernized and not so traditionalists, like I feel the Gucci Padlock is, besides I really love the DotCom due to it's added pouch, I really love the DotComs that come with a contrasting color pouch, I think you're getting two bags with one purchase.


----------



## incoralblue

memo.alive said:


> ¬¬!!!!!!! Now you've ruined it (a little) hahahahaha...



Sorry [emoji107]


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> You and your BF have great taste!
> 
> Which other DotCom colour were you considering? The one you chose is very nice with the sporty red and black with a touch of python.
> 
> I like the Gucci as well. Would like the Gucci even more if the hardware was antiqued gold instead of polished gold.



Here's the other one...it's more plain but a lighter color. 





And here's stock photos of the bag I currently have (the pouch is green and some of the stitching. I just like that it's more unusual/uncommon with the snakeskin)...


----------



## incoralblue

memo.alive said:


> Between the DotCom and the Gucci Padlock I think I'd always prefer the DotCom, although perhaps it's because I really like squarish bags that have certain details that look more modernized and not so traditionalists, like I feel the Gucci Padlock is, besides I really love the DotCom due to it's added pouch, I really love the DotComs that come with a contrasting color pouch, I think you're getting two bags with one purchase.



Even if I don't keep the color, the Dotcom is definitely on my list. It's funny, I never considered the bag up until a week ago. Never even tried it on in the boutiques but now I really love it. 

As of now I'm leaning towards keeping the Dotcom. I have a smaller gucci bag that uses the same padlock closure and it drives me insane (photo below) but I just love the color and style of the bag. 





And here's the padlock too handle bag I'm considering....


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> Here's the other one...it's more plain but a lighter color.
> 
> View attachment 3723263
> 
> 
> 
> And here's stock photos of the bag I currently have (the pouch is green and some of the stitching. I just like that it's more unusual/uncommon with the snakeskin)...
> 
> View attachment 3723264
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723265
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723266


I like the snakeskin handle one more. Does it come with that awesome strap? If it does, then you can use it on other bags too!


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> Even if I don't keep the color, the Dotcom is definitely on my list. It's funny, I never considered the bag up until a week ago. Never even tried it on in the boutiques but now I really love it.
> 
> As of now I'm leaning towards keeping the Dotcom. I have a smaller gucci bag that uses the same padlock closure and it drives me insane (photo below) but I just love the color and style of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 3723274
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the padlock too handle bag I'm considering....
> 
> View attachment 3723279


Oh! You have the Gucci mini briefcase that I wanted years back (I think from 2011!). I wanted it but it was full price so I thought I would wait for it to get marked down, but it sold out in Toronto before it even got discounted.


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> Oh! You have the Gucci mini briefcase that I wanted years back (I think from 2011!). I wanted it but it was full price so I thought I would wait for it to get marked down, but it sold out in Toronto before it even got discounted.



Yes. It was purchased at the outlets in Palm Springs. I lucked out as it was the last "fresh"/not out on the sales floor stock they had. The black and brown display bags were so badly scratched. 

It's just hard to close (I think the new Padlock bags are much easier to close than this bag).


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> I like the snakeskin handle one more. Does it come with that awesome strap? If it does, then you can use it on other bags too!



I'm keeping this Dotcom. Yes, it comes with the snakeskin strap as well (the top handle and should strap are two different colors). 

I just tried it on my Dio(r)evolution flap bag and Diorever and it works! I also have an LV epi strap and works wonderfully with the Dotcom as well.


----------



## memo.alive

incoralblue said:


> Here's the other one...it's more plain but a lighter color.
> 
> View attachment 3723263
> 
> 
> 
> And here's stock photos of the bag I currently have (the pouch is green and some of the stitching. I just like that it's more unusual/uncommon with the snakeskin)...
> 
> View attachment 3723264
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723265
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723266


Dude, you HAVE TO KEEP this bag IS MOTHER EFFING FANTASTIC!!!!! It has this details that make it pop, but somehow is classy and understated, my vote forever and ever to the DotCom anyday, but this one is just (IMHO) out of this world...


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> Yes. It was purchased at the outlets in Palm Springs. I lucked out as it was the last "fresh"/not out on the sales floor stock they had. The black and brown display bags were so badly scratched.
> 
> It's just hard to close (I think the new Padlock bags are much easier to close than this bag).


Oh so they did get marked down. I wasn't even sure because it wasn't on their website in Canada, and was sold out already in store here.

You're so lucky! I love that bag!


----------



## Prada Prince

incoralblue said:


> Here's the other one...it's more plain but a lighter color.
> 
> View attachment 3723263
> 
> 
> 
> And here's stock photos of the bag I currently have (the pouch is green and some of the stitching. I just like that it's more unusual/uncommon with the snakeskin)...
> 
> View attachment 3723264
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723265
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723266



Beautiful choice @incoralblue

Those snakeskin accents are divine!


----------



## incoralblue

memo.alive said:


> Dude, you HAVE TO KEEP this bag IS MOTHER EFFING FANTASTIC!!!!! It has this details that make it pop, but somehow is classy and understated, my vote forever and ever to the DotCom anyday, but this one is just (IMHO) out of this world...





Prada Prince said:


> Beautiful choice @incoralblue
> 
> Those snakeskin accents are divine!





averagejoe said:


> I like the snakeskin handle one more. Does it come with that awesome strap? If it does, then you can use it on other bags too!



Thanks, guys! It's so silly for me to even question the bag to begin with. I do love it, and so easy to use. Already heading to work with my new bag this morning! 

I agree, the snakeskin adds a nice touch.


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> Oh so they did get marked down. I wasn't even sure because it wasn't on their website in Canada, and was sold out already in store here.
> 
> You're so lucky! I love that bag!



I think it was 25% off. It still remains to be one of my favorites. Thom Browne made one as well, it was on sale at SSENSE last week but I missed out as it sold out quickly.


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> I think it was 25% off. It still remains to be one of my favorites. Thom Browne made one as well, it was on sale at SSENSE last week but I missed out as it sold out quickly.


I like this Gucci one more than the Thom Browne, but that's alright. Maybe LV will come out with something similar.


----------



## Prada Prince

Breaking my fast for Ramadan at Shake Shack with my LV Bandouliere Race and Proenza Schouler PS1... 

That's right, I'm not even pretending there's a nexus to Fendi lol... Well, apart from the Fendi monster wallet in there (not pictured).


----------



## memo.alive

Prada Prince said:


> Breaking my fast for Ramadan at Shake Shack with my LV Bandouliere Race and Proenza Schouler PS1...
> 
> That's right, I'm not even pretending there's a nexus to Fendi lol... Well, apart from the Fendi monster wallet in there (not pictured).
> 
> View attachment 3725280


GOD, I truly love that blue monogram side, the one (of the list) that got away...


----------



## memo.alive

IT IS ON FELLAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
My Fendi goodie arrived today, I just got home from work to this very nice (expected) surprise, you ready?...




















BONUS!!! Perfect pairing ...



What do you guys think of my new pouch?, the moment I saw it on Fendi's site a couple of months back, fell in love, the HypnoWaves line is easily one of the Fendi collections that I truly fell in love with, that's why the StrapYou that I wasn't able to get in anyway, was such a mourned piece, also, in Ssense there's right now a backpack charm with the "No words" (the same face of the pouch) with the HypnoWaves motif (in the three cardinal colors) and I want it but, no way Jose with the ridiculous discount Ssense is offering right now, anyways, I'm positive that if I run into more interesting pieces from this collection at the right discount/price I'll sure get them, I think the geometric visual effect and the colors make this pieces a perfect fit for my style/wardrobe and of course will be featured in my outfits for years to come (well, I'm usually not one to sell things or throw them away when they "go out of style" [actually I think that when one piece works for you, it doesn't matter if it's not what's hot, they actually don't go out of style if you know how to make them work] so I tend to hoard a lot, but that's actually something that generates this effect when people say "OMG I like your..." and then I answer "Thank you, you wouldn't believe how old it is...").


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> IT IS ON FELLAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> My Fendi goodie arrived today, I just got home from work to this very nice (expected) surprise, you ready?...
> 
> View attachment 3726016
> 
> 
> View attachment 3726017
> 
> 
> View attachment 3726019
> 
> 
> View attachment 3726018
> 
> 
> View attachment 3726013
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3726014
> 
> 
> BONUS!!! Perfect pairing ...
> View attachment 3726015
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of my new pouch?, the moment I saw it on Fendi's site a couple of months back, fell in love, the HypnoWaves line is easily one of the Fendi collections that I truly fell in love with, that's why the StrapYou that I wasn't able to get in anyway, was such a mourned piece, also, in Ssense there's right now a backpack charm with the "No words" (the same face of the pouch) with the HypnoWaves motif (in the three cardinal colors) and I want it but, no way Jose with the ridiculous discount Ssense is offering right now, anyways, I'm positive that if I run into more interesting pieces from this collection at the right discount/price I'll sure get them, I think the geometric visual effect and the colors make this pieces a perfect fit for my style/wardrobe and of course will be featured in my outfits for years to come (well, I'm usually not one to sell things or throw them away when they "go out of style" [actually I think that when one piece works for you, it doesn't matter if it's not what's hot, they actually don't go out of style if you know how to make them work] so I tend to hoard a lot, but that's actually something that generates this effect when people say "OMG I like your..." and then I answer "Thank you, you wouldn't believe how old it is...").


Oh I LOVE this clutch! There's an optical illusion going on with it. The first time I saw it, I thought it was actually folded in a zigzag pattern!

Congratulations! This is a truly special piece.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Breaking my fast for Ramadan at Shake Shack with my LV Bandouliere Race and Proenza Schouler PS1...
> 
> That's right, I'm not even pretending there's a nexus to Fendi lol... Well, apart from the Fendi monster wallet in there (not pictured).
> 
> View attachment 3725280



I love it! No Schmidty today?



memo.alive said:


> GOD, I truly love that blue monogram side, the one (of the list) that got away...



You can call LV customer service and see if they can track it down for you. That's how I got mine. It was hidden away at their flagship (took the SAs a while to even find it!). I'm glad that I called!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I love it! No Schmidty today?
> 
> 
> 
> You can call LV customer service and see if they can track it down for you. That's how I got mine. It was hidden away at their flagship (took the SAs a while to even find it!). I'm glad that I called!


Yeah, that's an option that is certainly not available in my country, (or at least the SA's at the local boutique said since that's a runway piece they don't have it, and also they don't seem to be so helpful either, kind of rude, the people at that store).


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Yeah, that's an option that is certainly not available in my country, (or at least the SA's at the local boutique said since that's a runway piece they don't have it, and also they don't seem to be so helpful either, kind of rude, the people at that store).


Sorry to hear that. Maybe you'll fall in love with a newer LV strap.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Sorry to hear that. Maybe you'll fall in love with a newer LV strap.


Well what I'd really love is to run into that (I know, I just won't let it go will I) StrapYou in the future, I don't care if it's not on sale, just somewhere that ships it and don't make any fuss about it, but yeah, hopefully they finally make men's bandoulieres and make a monogram eclipse one (I would buy it in a heartbeat).


----------



## memo.alive

Also, a few pics of today, I wasn't feeling really inspired or in the mood to actually take the time and make some shots (fridays are really lazy days at work for me), so here are a couple of shots, what I just realized is that, Fendi should write me a check (or at least send me some goodies) for the really nice pics I take of their stuff...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Well what I'd really love is to run into that (I know, I just won't let it go will I) StrapYou in the future, I don't care if it's not on sale, just somewhere that ships it and don't make any fuss about it, but yeah, hopefully they finally make men's bandoulieres and make a monogram eclipse one (I would buy it in a heartbeat).


I'm all for a Monogram Eclipse Bandouliere strap!


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Also, a few pics of today, I wasn't feeling really inspired or in the mood to actually take the time and make some shots (fridays are really lazy days at work for me), so here are a couple of shots, what I just realized is that, Fendi should write me a check (or at least send me some goodies) for the really nice pics I take of their stuff...
> View attachment 3726355
> View attachment 3726356
> View attachment 3726357


Very nice!


----------



## averagejoe

My outfit today (Fusto's face is hidden):


----------



## Yoshi1296

averagejoe said:


> My outfit today (Fusto's face is hidden):
> View attachment 3727145



Love your outfit! ESPECIALLY the sandals! I wish I could wear tanks but I don't have the arms for it lol. You definitely do though!


----------



## averagejoe

Yoshi1296 said:


> Love your outfit! ESPECIALLY the sandals! I wish I could wear tanks but I don't have the arms for it lol. You definitely do though!


Aww thanks! 

I love those sandals too! Had them for a few years now and still reaching for them each summer.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> My outfit today (Fusto's face is hidden):
> View attachment 3727145



Sun's out, guns out! 

Great outfit BB!


----------



## bagsrightnow

averagejoe said:


> My outfit today (Fusto's face is hidden):
> View attachment 3727145



Muscles bags and shoes. You've got it all [emoji6]


----------



## bagsrightnow

memo.alive said:


> Also, a few pics of today, I wasn't feeling really inspired or in the mood to actually take the time and make some shots (fridays are really lazy days at work for me), so here are a couple of shots, what I just realized is that, Fendi should write me a check (or at least send me some goodies) for the really nice pics I take of their stuff...
> View attachment 3726355
> View attachment 3726356
> View attachment 3726357



Loving the bag charms memo!! Where are these from?


----------



## memo.alive

sirdonulus said:


> Loving the bag charms memo!! Where are these from?


The tail is from Zara (funny about that one, when I saw it online on regular price I scoured the boutiques on town but never found it, then on sale season I randomly ran into it) and the feathers charm is from Coach (that one was actually free because of a rewards system of the department store the boutique is in).


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> My outfit today (Fusto's face is hidden):
> View attachment 3727145


Your sandals are EVERYTHING!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out with Schmidty and my Peekaboo...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Out with Schmidty and my Peekaboo...
> 
> View attachment 3727907
> 
> 
> View attachment 3727909
> 
> 
> View attachment 3727910


Nice, SS (strap buddy)! Schmidty's hair looks crazy in the last photo!!! So cute!


----------



## bagsrightnow

averagejoe said:


> Nice, SS (strap buddy)! Schmidty's hair looks crazy in the last photo!!! So cute!



Hahaha Schmidty went for the wind-swept look [emoji23]


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Nice, SS (strap buddy)! Schmidty's hair looks crazy in the last photo!!! So cute!





sirdonulus said:


> Hahaha Schmidty went for the wind-swept look [emoji23]



Considering how windy it was in London yesterday, I'm not surprised! Should've seen my hair, I looked like I was playing Mufasa in the Lion King or somethin'...


----------



## memo.alive

Hey guys, well, this probably is a very out of character post and with nothing to do with the actual topic here, but, for some reason I wanted to share this with you guys, so today during the entire day a lot of very nice surprises happened, one of them actually happened an hour ago, but since it's not a sure thing I won't share it unless it comes true, now, since this very good news along with other goods things happened I felt in very good spirits and turns out I was overtly motivated and broke my own personal record of steps in a day, up to today my biggest achievement was 15,000+ steps in a day, turns out since I was very upbeat I reached 16,000+ (I know, a thousand steps is not a lot but to be honest I didn't think I'd brake my record so soon).

Also today, again since I was in very high spirits was in the mood for jogging (I haven't done that in almost a year, mostly because of my mood and also I didn't feel comfortable enough to start jogging so soon since I stopped doing it a very while back, and I didn't want to really strain myself).

Now, I know, this perhaps will be very annoying but since I'm very very very happy and in such good spirits, on the way home from the park I usually power walk (and today jogged) I chose a song I'd forgotten I loved and didn't listen to it in a while, to me, music, just like fashion, is a way to express my mood, so, in case you're interested, here's the track that closed the day perfectly for me, I really hope you guys get the same upbeat, cool, and fun vibe from the track as it happens for me, I hope to post pics soon of my outfits, seems I'm actually getting back to form (and good spirits) sooner than I anticipated...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Hey guys, well, this probably is a very out of character post and with nothing to do with the actual topic here, but, for some reason I wanted to share this with you guys, so today during the entire day a lot of very nice surprises happened, one of them actually happened an hour ago, but since it's not a sure thing I won't share it unless it comes true, now, since this very good news along with other goods things happened I felt in very good spirits and turns out I was overtly motivated and broke my own personal record of steps in a day, up to today my biggest achievement was 15,000+ steps in a day, turns out since I was very upbeat I reached 16,000+ (I know, a thousand steps is not a lot but to be honest I didn't think I'd brake my record so soon).
> 
> Also today, again since I was in very high spirits was in the mood for jogging (I haven't done that in almost a year, mostly because of my mood and also I didn't feel comfortable enough to start jogging so soon since I stopped doing it a very while back, and I didn't want to really strain myself).
> 
> Now, I know, this perhaps will be very annoying but since I'm very very very happy and in such good spirits, on the way home from the park I usually power walk (and today jogged) I chose a song I'd forgotten I loved and didn't listen to it in a while, to me, music, just like fashion, is a way to express my mood, so, in case you're interested, here's the track that closed the day perfectly for me, I really hope you guys get the same upbeat, cool, and fun vibe from the track as it happens for me, I hope to post pics soon of my outfits, seems I'm actually getting back to form (and good spirits) sooner than I anticipated...



Sounds like you had a nice, active day! I find that exercise usually puts me in a good mood, so when I'm feeling down, I end up doing my scheduled exercise and feel like I can conquer the world afterwards. It's a good way to get rid of the blues. Seems strange to exercise when I'm not in the mood, but I try to stick to my routine anyway or else I'll feel worse afterward, and it ends up making me feel a lot better.

Interesting song. Quite upbeat.


----------



## bagsrightnow

memo.alive said:


> Hey guys, well, this probably is a very out of character post and with nothing to do with the actual topic here, but, for some reason I wanted to share this with you guys, so today during the entire day a lot of very nice surprises happened, one of them actually happened an hour ago, but since it's not a sure thing I won't share it unless it comes true, now, since this very good news along with other goods things happened I felt in very good spirits and turns out I was overtly motivated and broke my own personal record of steps in a day, up to today my biggest achievement was 15,000+ steps in a day, turns out since I was very upbeat I reached 16,000+ (I know, a thousand steps is not a lot but to be honest I didn't think I'd brake my record so soon).
> 
> Also today, again since I was in very high spirits was in the mood for jogging (I haven't done that in almost a year, mostly because of my mood and also I didn't feel comfortable enough to start jogging so soon since I stopped doing it a very while back, and I didn't want to really strain myself).
> 
> Now, I know, this perhaps will be very annoying but since I'm very very very happy and in such good spirits, on the way home from the park I usually power walk (and today jogged) I chose a song I'd forgotten I loved and didn't listen to it in a while, to me, music, just like fashion, is a way to express my mood, so, in case you're interested, here's the track that closed the day perfectly for me, I really hope you guys get the same upbeat, cool, and fun vibe from the track as it happens for me, I hope to post pics soon of my outfits, seems I'm actually getting back to form (and good spirits) sooner than I anticipated...





Funny. Carrying my peekaboo gives me happy vibes too[emoji13] 

Great song! Have u heard Your Song by Rita Ora? [emoji7]


----------



## memo.alive

sirdonulus said:


> Funny. Carrying my peekaboo gives me happy vibes too[emoji13]
> 
> Great song! Have u heard Your Song by Rita Ora? [emoji7]


Not yet, I downloaded it but haven't listened to it, but I'm guessing is nice, I'm a fan of her music (I will never let you down is by far my favorite).


----------



## J.T.

Wow I love this thread!

Hi guys! I'm a long time member but haven't done much posting. Hope to change that. 
Great seeing other guys share an appreciation for bags. 

I usually hang out around the Bottega Veneta threads but your modelling pics are awesome! 
My holy grail is the BV Cabat but I also fell in love with the peekaboo last year in London and seeing all your awesome shots is making me consider it again.

I posted a pic of the PB as a comparison in the  Cabat thread, but figured I could maybe post it here as well.
It's the smaller size men's PB but I found the proportions great in me (I'm not that tall). It really is a beautiful bag!!!

Now I know this is a mainly Fendi thread but are there any hard core Bottega Veneta fans around here?


----------



## memo.alive

J.T. said:


> Wow I love this thread!
> 
> Hi guys! I'm a long time member but haven't done much posting. Hope to change that.
> Great seeing other guys share an appreciation for bags.
> 
> I usually hang out around the Bottega Veneta threads but your modelling pics are awesome!
> My holy grail is the BV Cabat but I also fell in love with the peekaboo last year in London and seeing all your awesome shots is making me consider it again.
> 
> I posted a pic of the PB as a comparison in the  Cabat thread, but figured I could maybe post it here as well.
> It's the smaller size men's PB but I found the proportions great in me (I'm not that tall). It really is a beautiful bag!!!
> 
> Now I know this is a mainly Fendi thread but are there any hard core Bottega Veneta fans around here?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730004


Oh I am a fan alright, last year I was trying to get a BV briefcase (I was searching the site to take not of the name but is no longer listed) but the local store was not carrying it in the color I wanted, myself I'm in love of a pair of dogers I have, that I got 50% off, last pair at the boutique and they were precisely my size (destiny at work).

Also certain seasonal pieces I've seen i think they're gorgeous, also, I think BV is one of the few brands, along Fendi that actually can carry the stamp of having craftsmanship and savoir faire that is difficult to match.

Welcome to the thread! And well, I'm really partial to the PB, it is so iconic and the possibilities are endless (so many models, color combos, etc), also, you won't find lovelier SA's than at Fendi (or at least I'm talking from my own experience).

I'm a short guy and I think the "small" PB size is perfect, although the rebel in me would advise against buying black, or, at least a plain black, i'd get this one (then again, I truly love color blocking and bright colors):





It's black on the outside, which is very classic and understated but has a nice color twist on the inside and the yellow details really make it pop, although, the only thing is, neither in the description nor the pictures say which color is the strap.

Anyways, along all the beautiful combos I'm sure you'll find the one for you.


----------



## averagejoe

J.T. said:


> Wow I love this thread!
> 
> Hi guys! I'm a long time member but haven't done much posting. Hope to change that.
> Great seeing other guys share an appreciation for bags.
> 
> I usually hang out around the Bottega Veneta threads but your modelling pics are awesome!
> My holy grail is the BV Cabat but I also fell in love with the peekaboo last year in London and seeing all your awesome shots is making me consider it again.
> 
> I posted a pic of the PB as a comparison in the  Cabat thread, but figured I could maybe post it here as well.
> It's the smaller size men's PB but I found the proportions great in me (I'm not that tall). It really is a beautiful bag!!!
> 
> Now I know this is a mainly Fendi thread but are there any hard core Bottega Veneta fans around here?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730004


Welcome to the Fendi Fellas thread!!!  I just found your BV posts and the Cabat looks great on you, but I personally think the Peekaboo looks better (no bias there, obviously ).

Actually, my Peekaboo is my favourite bag in my whole collection. It was like a dream come true when I got my hands on it. The bag is very durable. Selleria leather is surprisingly resistant to scratches, and is wonderfully thick. The hand-painted edges are also very durable. I was afraid of cracking as I hear is a constant problem with resin edges, but mine have held up beautifully despite the bag sometimes getting bumped by careless passer-bys, or even when I am accidentally careless. The suede and Selleria lining is so luxurious, that it is an experience to just use the bag. My other dream bag is the Hermes HAC, just like you said in your post on the BV forum, but with my Peekaboo, I don't mind not getting my hands on the HAC.

I admire BV a lot, and I heard that their quality is great, but it's not really my style. I love the dark hardware, and how some of the newer pieces only feature the Intrecciato leather in small details, but I haven't found one of their bags that just jumped out at me and made me feel that I had to have it. I've seen a few on sale that I was tempted to buy because of the price (one was 75% off during Boxing Day), but I passed on every occasion because it wasn't my style.

Feel free to post modelling pics here, even if it isn't of a Fendi. We're like a guy's club here, and would love for you to be a part of it  .


----------



## bagsrightnow

welcome to FF @J.T. 

shot across to the BV threads and stalked your cabat photos. I think the medium looks awesome on you (and great mod shots btw)! Never considered it before but think the cabat works well especially on off-duty weekends! Completely understand what you said about how your lifestyle often doesn't 'suit' the birkin or PB lifestyle - my job isn't corporate or fashion so sometimes i think twice about bringing a big flashy bag. But then again sometimes we all just have those days where you need a pick-me-up....so I pick up my PB or SDJ and my footsteps already feel a million times lighter and happier! 

I honestly absolutely LOVE the BV Intrecciato Briefcase and was THIS close to getting one. I've tried on several briefcases from other brands and somehow, I find that when you close the briefcase flap, the lock makes this REALLY satisfying "clatch" sound and it just locks into place neatly. I find with other briefcases I either have to set the briefcase down, then actually re-align the flap against the lock and push it in. Aint nobody got time for that!!   The only thing holding me back from purchasing one is that it doesn't have a shoulder strap....all my other bags (tote, messenger, or duffle) all come with shoulder straps, and are also detachable. I've also come to the point where i re-negotiate with myself and go "well waiiiiit a minute....do I actually need a shoulder strap!" But 2 seconds later I'm like yeah, yes i do actually, and put the BV briefcase back on the shelf and walk out of the store


----------



## incoralblue

memo.alive said:


> Hey guys, well, this probably is a very out of character post and with nothing to do with the actual topic here, but, for some reason I wanted to share this with you guys, so today during the entire day a lot of very nice surprises happened, one of them actually happened an hour ago, but since it's not a sure thing I won't share it unless it comes true, now, since this very good news along with other goods things happened I felt in very good spirits and turns out I was overtly motivated and broke my own personal record of steps in a day, up to today my biggest achievement was 15,000+ steps in a day, turns out since I was very upbeat I reached 16,000+ (I know, a thousand steps is not a lot but to be honest I didn't think I'd brake my record so soon).
> 
> Also today, again since I was in very high spirits was in the mood for jogging (I haven't done that in almost a year, mostly because of my mood and also I didn't feel comfortable enough to start jogging so soon since I stopped doing it a very while back, and I didn't want to really strain myself).
> 
> Now, I know, this perhaps will be very annoying but since I'm very very very happy and in such good spirits, on the way home from the park I usually power walk (and today jogged) I chose a song I'd forgotten I loved and didn't listen to it in a while, to me, music, just like fashion, is a way to express my mood, so, in case you're interested, here's the track that closed the day perfectly for me, I really hope you guys get the same upbeat, cool, and fun vibe from the track as it happens for me, I hope to post pics soon of my outfits, seems I'm actually getting back to form (and good spirits) sooner than I anticipated...




I [emoji173]️ Leon


----------



## Prada Prince

J.T. said:


> Wow I love this thread!
> 
> Hi guys! I'm a long time member but haven't done much posting. Hope to change that.
> Great seeing other guys share an appreciation for bags.
> 
> I usually hang out around the Bottega Veneta threads but your modelling pics are awesome!
> My holy grail is the BV Cabat but I also fell in love with the peekaboo last year in London and seeing all your awesome shots is making me consider it again.
> 
> I posted a pic of the PB as a comparison in the  Cabat thread, but figured I could maybe post it here as well.
> It's the smaller size men's PB but I found the proportions great in me (I'm not that tall). It really is a beautiful bag!!!
> 
> Now I know this is a mainly Fendi thread but are there any hard core Bottega Veneta fans around here?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730004



Welcome to Fendi Fellas! Make yourself comfy!!!  

I absolutely love Bottega Veneta, and especially their intrecciato pieces which highlight their leather craftsmanship beautifully. 

In relation to your specific ruminations however,  I would have to say I would vote for the Peekaboo over the Cabat tote. Fundamentally, it is still a tote without any sort of fastening to keep it secure which turns me off a little, and I find its proportions are just a little too East West for my liking. 

For me, if I were to get a Bottega to add to my collection, I would go for the convertible tote, as it has a zipper closure and provides versatility as to how it's carried depending on how you feel. It could work as a briefcase-style bag when the gussets aren't engaged, and as a pillowy tote otherwise. This is my favourite style from BV.




Otherwise if I were to go for a pure tote, I prefer the men's offering rather than the Cabat, such as the following. The smooth leather sides provides it with more durability as the intrecciato is a more delicate material, which is still beautifully showcased in the centre of the tote, without running the risk of snags etc. 







I also do love the Aquatre tote, but I appreciate you prefer a more East west silhouette.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Welcome to Fendi Fellas! Make yourself comfy!!!
> 
> I absolutely love Bottega Veneta, and especially their intrecciato pieces which highlight their leather craftsmanship beautifully.
> 
> In relation to your specific ruminations however,  I would have to say I would vote for the Peekaboo over the Cabat tote. Fundamentally, it is still a tote without any sort of fastening to keep it secure which turns me off a little, and I find its proportions are just a little too East West for my liking.
> 
> For me, if I were to get a Bottega to add to my collection, I would go for the convertible tote, as it has a zipper closure and provides versatility as to how it's carried depending on how you feel. It could work as a briefcase-style bag when the gussets aren't engaged, and as a pillowy tote otherwise. This is my favourite style from BV.
> 
> View attachment 3730270
> 
> 
> Otherwise if I were to go for a pure tote, I prefer the men's offering rather than the Cabat, such as the following. The smooth leather sides provides it with more durability as the intrecciato is a more delicate material, which is still beautifully showcased in the centre of the tote, without running the risk of snags etc.
> 
> View attachment 3730274
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730278
> 
> 
> I also do love the Aquatre tote, but I appreciate you prefer a more East west silhouette.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730287


These are nice choices, especially the last one.


----------



## J.T.

Thanks guys for the warm welcome and all your comments! 
You guys are awesome!


----------



## J.T.

memo.alive said:


> Oh I am a fan alright, last year I was trying to get a BV briefcase (I was searching the site to take not of the name but is no longer listed) but the local store was not carrying it in the color I wanted, myself I'm in love of a pair of dogers I have, that I got 50% off, last pair at the boutique and they were precisely my size (destiny at work).
> 
> Also certain seasonal pieces I've seen i think they're gorgeous, also, I think BV is one of the few brands, along Fendi that actually can carry the stamp of having craftsmanship and savoir faire that is difficult to match.
> 
> Welcome to the thread! And well, I'm really partial to the PB, it is so iconic and the possibilities are endless (so many models, color combos, etc), also, you won't find lovelier SA's than at Fendi (or at least I'm talking from my own experience).
> 
> I'm a short guy and I think the "small" PB size is perfect, although the rebel in me would advise against buying black, or, at least a plain black, i'd get this one (then again, I truly love color blocking and bright colors):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's black on the outside, which is very classic and understated but has a nice color twist on the inside and the yellow details really make it pop, although, the only thing is, neither in the description nor the pictures say which color is the strap.
> 
> Anyways, along all the beautiful combos I'm sure you'll find the one for you.



Seriously BV shoes are THE BEST! I have been a bit underwhelmed by the sneakers but the leather is still awesome. But dress shoes don't come better and more comfortable. I have a pair suede hitting it's 10 year anniversary!!!! Only had to take them to the cobbler once to fix the sole but the suede still looks perfect (been through spilled drinks at clubs and soaked during complete downpour) 

I have attached "proof" lol

I love the colours you guys wear but I a total Scandinavian standard boring which means I stick to black, grey, army and the occasional navy zzzz I know (I do have a mustard yellow leather gym sack bag and a mcQ backpack with yellow print as a gym bag but that's it.

That PB is TDF though and ticks most boxes [emoji7]


----------



## J.T.

averagejoe said:


> Welcome to the Fendi Fellas thread!!!  I just found your BV posts and the Cabat looks great on you, but I personally think the Peekaboo looks better (no bias there, obviously ).
> 
> Actually, my Peekaboo is my favourite bag in my whole collection. It was like a dream come true when I got my hands on it. The bag is very durable. Selleria leather is surprisingly resistant to scratches, and is wonderfully thick. The hand-painted edges are also very durable. I was afraid of cracking as I hear is a constant problem with resin edges, but mine have held up beautifully despite the bag sometimes getting bumped by careless passer-bys, or even when I am accidentally careless. The suede and Selleria lining is so luxurious, that it is an experience to just use the bag. My other dream bag is the Hermes HAC, just like you said in your post on the BV forum, but with my Peekaboo, I don't mind not getting my hands on the HAC.
> 
> I admire BV a lot, and I heard that their quality is great, but it's not really my style. I love the dark hardware, and how some of the newer pieces only feature the Intrecciato leather in small details, but I haven't found one of their bags that just jumped out at me and made me feel that I had to have it. I've seen a few on sale that I was tempted to buy because of the price (one was 75% off during Boxing Day), but I passed on every occasion because it wasn't my style.
> 
> Feel free to post modelling pics here, even if it isn't of a Fendi. We're like a guy's club here, and would love for you to be a part of it  .



I also fell for the durability and versatility of the PB.

Oh the HAC though... [emoji7] I love love love
Never actually had the chance to play around with one IRL.
Hermes I feel would be the best investment piece, hands down, but I am also afraid of the weight issue. All I've read and heard is that it's so heavy. Any input?

I have actually really like tech fabrics, canvas  and toil and try to avoid excess hardware but I do love leather... and padlocks for some reason.

I was so close to getting the Loewe amazona 44 but they've cancelled the men's version!  That bag is just soooo light and simply fantastic.

I will definitely post some pics of my BV 

So happy to get such a nice welcome!


----------



## J.T.

sirdonulus said:


> welcome to FF @J.T.
> 
> shot across to the BV threads and stalked your cabat photos. I think the medium looks awesome on you (and great mod shots btw)! Never considered it before but think the cabat works well especially on off-duty weekends! Completely understand what you said about how your lifestyle often doesn't 'suit' the birkin or PB lifestyle - my job isn't corporate or fashion so sometimes i think twice about bringing a big flashy bag. But then again sometimes we all just have those days where you need a pick-me-up....so I pick up my PB or SDJ and my footsteps already feel a million times lighter and happier!
> 
> I honestly absolutely LOVE the BV Intrecciato Briefcase and was THIS close to getting one. I've tried on several briefcases from other brands and somehow, I find that when you close the briefcase flap, the lock makes this REALLY satisfying "clatch" sound and it just locks into place neatly. I find with other briefcases I either have to set the briefcase down, then actually re-align the flap against the lock and push it in. Aint nobody got time for that!!   The only thing holding me back from purchasing one is that it doesn't have a shoulder strap....all my other bags (tote, messenger, or duffle) all come with shoulder straps, and are also detachable. I've also come to the point where i re-negotiate with myself and go "well waiiiiit a minute....do I actually need a shoulder strap!" But 2 seconds later I'm like yeah, yes i do actually, and put the BV briefcase back on the shelf and walk out of the store



Thank you so much! I do love the medium , and size wise it is the one I think that would fit my frame best,  but worried if it looks a bit too "ladie's beach bag", as my bf calls it [emoji23] but I love it.

I have a corporate job but this is Denmark - we are suuuuper casual around here. I love the unstructured look of my bags and my casual clothes are a bit "derlict" so BV is a perfect fit haha

The briefcase is gorgeous! I only worry about access. I like keys, wallet or water bottle at hand, and because I commute a lot I usually throw a jacket in there during the summer and in winter it's the gloves, hat, scarf etc. 
So I worry the space is just not enough for all of that. ...But it is still on my wish list


----------



## memo.alive

J.T. said:


> Seriously BV shoes are THE BEST! I have been a bit underwhelmed by the sneakers but the leather is still awesome. But dress shoes don't come better and more comfortable. I have a pair suede hitting it's 10 year anniversary!!!! Only had to take them to the cobbler once to fix the sole but the suede still looks perfect (been through spilled drinks at clubs and soaked during complete downpour)
> 
> I have attached "proof" lol
> 
> I love the colours you guys wear but I a total Scandinavian standard boring which means I stick to black, grey, army and the occasional navy zzzz I know (I do have a mustard yellow leather gym sack bag and a mcQ backpack with yellow print as a gym bag but that's it.
> 
> That PB is TDF though and ticks most boxes [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3731070


Actually I think BV's suede is quite superior, since my SA at the BV boutique told me a story about a customer of his that bought a pair of suede boots and then it started pouring, the customer was enchanted since, he only dried them with newspaper and it was like nothing happened, also, my dogers, I had a very unfortunate aquatic let's say "mishap" and I thought they would be ruind (since they're mostly white calf) but to my surprise they are PRISTINE!

So yeah, BV is quality all the way, and also @J.T.  you HAVE to get a PB dude!! I truly hope you choose something you love (if you happen to choose my suggestion I'd be ecstatic, I'm not gonna lie).


----------



## J.T.

Prada Prince said:


> Welcome to Fendi Fellas! Make yourself comfy!!!
> 
> I absolutely love Bottega Veneta, and especially their intrecciato pieces which highlight their leather craftsmanship beautifully.
> 
> In relation to your specific ruminations however,  I would have to say I would vote for the Peekaboo over the Cabat tote. Fundamentally, it is still a tote without any sort of fastening to keep it secure which turns me off a little, and I find its proportions are just a little too East West for my liking.
> 
> For me, if I were to get a Bottega to add to my collection, I would go for the convertible tote, as it has a zipper closure and provides versatility as to how it's carried depending on how you feel. It could work as a briefcase-style bag when the gussets aren't engaged, and as a pillowy tote otherwise. This is my favourite style from BV.
> 
> View attachment 3730270
> 
> 
> Otherwise if I were to go for a pure tote, I prefer the men's offering rather than the Cabat, such as the following. The smooth leather sides provides it with more durability as the intrecciato is a more delicate material, which is still beautifully showcased in the centre of the tote, without running the risk of snags etc.
> 
> View attachment 3730274
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730278
> 
> 
> I also do love the Aquatre tote, but I appreciate you prefer a more East west silhouette.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730287




I agree with that sometimes The cabat feels a bit too simple, especially considering the price tag but then I think of all the craftmanship behind it and the feel of any BV piece.

I really like the convertible tote aswell but I am not a huge fan of zippers. I had the chance last year to get the Monaco bag at 50% off last year but decided against it - regret that decision at times, but I would beat my self if I had gotten a bag for so much money and not absolutely love it.

Attached mod shot of it.

I have looked at the tote you suggest but find it a bit too plain and so hard to find in stores to try on. The aquatre is beautiful though, but too small for all the crap I haul around. 

My old dream BV is no longer sold but you might recognise it?

My only issue was with the handles - flat handles rarely work for me, unless it's shoulder carry and they're wide. I probably come of as super picky...and I am hehe


But am I he only one here loving the less structure the better? 

Monaco




Light calf tote of my dreams....




Ps Btw I looooove your Chanel! You are really rocking it!!!


----------



## memo.alive

J.T. said:


> I agree with that sometimes The cabat feels a bit too simple, especially considering the price tag but then I think of all the craftmanship behind it and the feel of any BV piece.
> 
> I really like the convertible tote aswell but I am not a huge fan of zippers. I had the chance last year to get the Monaco bag at 50% off last year but decided against it - regret that decision at times, but I would beat my self if I had gotten a bag for so much money and not absolutely love it.
> 
> Attached mod shot of it.
> 
> I have looked at the tote you suggest but find it a bit too plain and so hard to find in stores to try on. The aquatre is beautiful though, but too small for all the crap I haul around.
> 
> My old dream BV is no longer sold but you might recognise it?
> 
> My only issue was with the handles - flat handles rarely work for me, unless it's shoulder carry and they're wide. I probably come of as super picky...and I am hehe
> 
> 
> But am I he only one here loving the less structure the better?
> 
> Monaco
> 
> View attachment 3731082
> 
> 
> Light calf tote of my dreams....
> 
> View attachment 3731084
> 
> 
> Ps Btw I looooove your Chanel! You are really rocking it!!!


I like the first option better, the satchel style looks quite appealing to me, although that tote is just gorgeous...


----------



## bagsrightnow

J.T. said:


> Thank you so much! I do love the medium , and size wise it is the one I think that would fit my frame best,  but worried if it looks a bit too "ladie's beach bag", as my bf calls it [emoji23] but I love it.
> 
> I have a corporate job but this is Denmark - we are suuuuper casual around here. I love the unstructured look of my bags and my casual clothes are a bit "derlict" so BV is a perfect fit haha
> 
> The briefcase is gorgeous! I only worry about access. I like keys, wallet or water bottle at hand, and because I commute a lot I usually throw a jacket in there during the summer and in winter it's the gloves, hat, scarf etc.
> So I worry the space is just not enough for all of that. ...But it is still on my wish list
> 
> View attachment 3731080



OK i'm really feeling that briefcase with your outfit there! The slouchy/relaxed look of the briefcase goes well with your shirt/chinos/sneakers combo! Well here's an idea for you - briefcase in summer (i think there's a bag zip pocket for all your keys/wallet/water bottle/makeup ()....and in the winter you can use the duffle so you have more space for jackets/gloves/scarves  Love the overall shape of the BV Duffle, just not entirely sold on the side flappy bits


----------



## Prada Prince

J.T. said:


> I agree with that sometimes The cabat feels a bit too simple, especially considering the price tag but then I think of all the craftmanship behind it and the feel of any BV piece.
> 
> I really like the convertible tote aswell but I am not a huge fan of zippers. I had the chance last year to get the Monaco bag at 50% off last year but decided against it - regret that decision at times, but I would beat my self if I had gotten a bag for so much money and not absolutely love it.
> 
> Attached mod shot of it.
> 
> I have looked at the tote you suggest but find it a bit too plain and so hard to find in stores to try on. The aquatre is beautiful though, but too small for all the crap I haul around.
> 
> My old dream BV is no longer sold but you might recognise it?
> 
> My only issue was with the handles - flat handles rarely work for me, unless it's shoulder carry and they're wide. I probably come of as super picky...and I am hehe
> 
> 
> But am I he only one here loving the less structure the better?
> 
> Monaco
> 
> View attachment 3731082
> 
> 
> Light calf tote of my dreams....
> 
> View attachment 3731084
> 
> 
> Ps Btw I looooove your Chanel! You are really rocking it!!!



Aww thank you, that's v kind of you. 

Between the two I definitely prefer the light calf tote. Is that now discontinued? That's such a shame! 

The Monaco looks way too busy for my taste, I think you made the right choice to let go of it.


----------



## averagejoe

J.T. said:


> I agree with that sometimes The cabat feels a bit too simple, especially considering the price tag but then I think of all the craftmanship behind it and the feel of any BV piece.
> 
> I really like the convertible tote aswell but I am not a huge fan of zippers. I had the chance last year to get the Monaco bag at 50% off last year but decided against it - regret that decision at times, but I would beat my self if I had gotten a bag for so much money and not absolutely love it.
> 
> Attached mod shot of it.
> 
> I have looked at the tote you suggest but find it a bit too plain and so hard to find in stores to try on. The aquatre is beautiful though, but too small for all the crap I haul around.
> 
> My old dream BV is no longer sold but you might recognise it?
> 
> My only issue was with the handles - flat handles rarely work for me, unless it's shoulder carry and they're wide. I probably come of as super picky...and I am hehe
> 
> 
> But am I he only one here loving the less structure the better?
> 
> Monaco
> 
> View attachment 3731082
> 
> 
> Light calf tote of my dreams....
> 
> View attachment 3731084
> 
> 
> Ps Btw I looooove your Chanel! You are really rocking it!!!


The Monaco bag looks really good!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> The Monaco bag looks really good!


RIGHT?!?!?! I think if I were on the lookout for a BV, that would be one of my top choices but it would have to be in a vibrant color, or perhaps some color block model, or with details on the intrecciato.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> RIGHT?!?!?! I think if I were on the lookout for a BV, that would be one of my top choices but it would have to be in a vibrant color, or perhaps some color block model, or with details on the intrecciato.


I didn't know BV made such nice men's bags. The ones I see at Holt Renfrew usually look so boring. The Monaco is definitely a bag I would love to own. Now i have to hunt for it for 50% off, knowing it can be marked down so much.


----------



## memo.alive

Ok so, I've been meaning to post this since last night, here's the newest member of the family/collection, my kick-ass AH Men's Giant Pixel Orsett, I adore, truly adore the color, it is not black, it is this beautiful grey that depending on the light it looks either black dark or this dark grey, since I saw it on the website a couple of months back I've been obsessing about this one, about a month ago, I saw that the AH's US site had it's sale, unfortunately, since the site is exclusively for US I couldn't buy anything and get it shipped to home, I contacted the guys at AH Customer service and told me that the global site (which ships to every territory except for the specific country sites the brand has) would start the sale in the coming weeks, for about 2 weeks I was checking over and over the freaking international site waiting impatiently until the sale started and also scared since I wasn't sure the discount in the US site would be the same for the global sale, turns out, it was the same (actually, fun fact a couple more things are discounted on the global site, than the US site from what I browsed), got it 50% off and the price was right, a bit pricey for a contemporary designer but really like the finish and the construction, it's doesn't scream luxury but it certainly says well made.

I truly love the design of the bag since it's a tote but with a nice twist with the top sewn and the way to open the bag is through a top zipper, and the way the bag falls with only one handle looks really cool (I hope to take some mod shots tomorrow), I'm really starting to develop a crush for the brand, their bag accessories are quite lovely and fun, so, something tells me that next sale I'm surely going to buy some stuff to accessorize this and the other bags in my collection, ok, so I'll stop boring you with my incessant ranting and I'll go ahead with the pic, here it is... (please note that, I'm actually not cheating the thread since I accessorized my bag with the Selleria strap that came with my PB  )



(The "!" charm is from Bershka, if anyone wondered)


----------



## J.T.

averagejoe said:


> I didn't know BV made such nice men's bags. The ones I see at Holt Renfrew usually look so boring. The Monaco is definitely a bag I would love to own. Now i have to hunt for it for 50% off, knowing it can be marked down so much.



I really didn't like it at first but it grew on me.

Like @Prada Prince I found it a bit busy at first, but once you hold it in your hands you can appreciate the details and the construction of the bag. BUUUUT the zipper is not that easy to manoeuvre which has been my issue with some of the more recent BV briefcases.

It was on sale in the BV concession here in Copenhagen. I was shocked cause normally the permanent/overhead collection NEVER go on sale in the non-seasonal colours. This one was in "espresso" which replaced the ebano.

@memo.alive
BV makes fantastic vibrant coloured bags but don't see these too often in the men's line except for accessories.


----------



## J.T.

memo.alive said:


> Ok so, I've been meaning to post this since last night, here's the newest member of the family/collection, my kick-ass AH Men's Giant Pixel Orsett, I adore, truly adore the color, it is not black, it is this beautiful grey that depending on the light it looks either black dark or this dark grey, since I saw it on the website a couple of months back I've been obsessing about this one, about a month ago, I saw that the AH's US site had it's sale, unfortunately, since the site is exclusively for US I couldn't buy anything and get it shipped to home, I contacted the guys at AH Customer service and told me that the global site (which ships to every territory except for the specific country sites the brand has) would start the sale in the coming weeks, for about 2 weeks I was checking over and over the freaking international site waiting impatiently until the sale started and also scared since I wasn't sure the discount in the US site would be the same for the global sale, turns out, it was the same (actually, fun fact a couple more things are discounted on the global site, than the US site from what I browsed), got it 50% off and the price was right, a bit pricey for a contemporary designer but really like the finish and the construction, it's doesn't scream luxury but it certainly says well made.
> 
> I truly love the design of the bag since it's a tote but with a nice twist with the top sewn and the way to open the bag is through a top zipper, and the way the bag falls with only one handle looks really cool (I hope to take some mod shots tomorrow), I'm really starting to develop a crush for the brand, their bag accessories are quite lovely and fun, so, something tells me that next sale I'm surely going to buy some stuff to accessorize this and the other bags in my collection, ok, so I'll stop boring you with my incessant ranting and I'll go ahead with the pic, here it is... (please note that, I'm actually not cheating the thread since I accessorized my bag with the Selleria strap that came with my PB  )
> View attachment 3731519
> 
> 
> (The "!" charm is from Bershka, if anyone wondered)



Looks great!!! Reminds me of the Baobao tote but a lot nicer [emoji106]


----------



## J.T.

sirdonulus said:


> OK i'm really feeling that briefcase with your outfit there! The slouchy/relaxed look of the briefcase goes well with your shirt/chinos/sneakers combo! Well here's an idea for you - briefcase in summer (i think there's a bag zip pocket for all your keys/wallet/water bottle/makeup ()....and in the winter you can use the duffle so you have more space for jackets/gloves/scarves  Love the overall shape of the BV Duffle, just not entirely sold on the side flappy bits




Hahaha you're such an enabler!!! Lol 

I like the way you reason.  

When I see a bag on sale I always argue that I am actually saving money by getting it and it would be reckless NOT to buy haha.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Ok so, I've been meaning to post this since last night, here's the newest member of the family/collection, my kick-ass AH Men's Giant Pixel Orsett, I adore, truly adore the color, it is not black, it is this beautiful grey that depending on the light it looks either black dark or this dark grey, since I saw it on the website a couple of months back I've been obsessing about this one, about a month ago, I saw that the AH's US site had it's sale, unfortunately, since the site is exclusively for US I couldn't buy anything and get it shipped to home, I contacted the guys at AH Customer service and told me that the global site (which ships to every territory except for the specific country sites the brand has) would start the sale in the coming weeks, for about 2 weeks I was checking over and over the freaking international site waiting impatiently until the sale started and also scared since I wasn't sure the discount in the US site would be the same for the global sale, turns out, it was the same (actually, fun fact a couple more things are discounted on the global site, than the US site from what I browsed), got it 50% off and the price was right, a bit pricey for a contemporary designer but really like the finish and the construction, it's doesn't scream luxury but it certainly says well made.
> 
> I truly love the design of the bag since it's a tote but with a nice twist with the top sewn and the way to open the bag is through a top zipper, and the way the bag falls with only one handle looks really cool (I hope to take some mod shots tomorrow), I'm really starting to develop a crush for the brand, their bag accessories are quite lovely and fun, so, something tells me that next sale I'm surely going to buy some stuff to accessorize this and the other bags in my collection, ok, so I'll stop boring you with my incessant ranting and I'll go ahead with the pic, here it is... (please note that, I'm actually not cheating the thread since I accessorized my bag with the Selleria strap that came with my PB  )
> View attachment 3731519
> 
> 
> (The "!" charm is from Bershka, if anyone wondered)


Very nice! And great discount, too! Congratulations!


----------



## memo.alive

J.T. said:


> Hahaha you're such an enabler!!! Lol
> 
> I like the way you reason.
> 
> When I see a bag on sale I always argue that I am actually saving money by getting it and it would be reckless NOT to buy haha.


I think that's how all of us here we operate, hahaha...


----------



## averagejoe

J.T. said:


> Hahaha you're such an enabler!!! Lol
> 
> I like the way you reason.
> 
> When I see a bag on sale I always argue that I am actually saving money by getting it and it would be reckless NOT to buy haha.


I've had too many "the one that got away" items because I chose not to get them, so I now try to get everything first and decide before the refund deadline is up. Unfortunately it turns out that I keep a lot of these items.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I've had too many "the one that got away" items because I chose not to get them, so I now try to get everything first and decide before the refund deadline is up. Unfortunately it turns out that I keep a lot of these items.



This is why I can't do that... I'd be a homeless bag man with poor Azzedine if I took that approach... 

I try to take the approach, if I didn't get it, it's just not meant to be...


----------



## memo.alive

Prada Prince said:


> This is why I can't do that... I'd be a homeless bag man with poor Azzedine if I took that approach...
> 
> I try to take the approach, if I didn't get it, it's just not meant to be...


Very philosophical and IMO quite appropriate, I'm the same, if the universe has chosen something for me, it will eventually get to me, so many stuff that years later have somehow ended up in my hands...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> This is why I can't do that... I'd be a homeless bag man with poor Azzedine if I took that approach...
> 
> I try to take the approach, if I didn't get it, it's just not meant to be...


I should take your approach, and learn to be content with not having something. Sometimes it's the thrill of the hunt...that I got the item. Sigh...


----------



## J.T.

averagejoe said:


> I should take your approach, and learn to be content with not having something. Sometimes it's the thrill of the hunt...that I got the item. Sigh...



This is a great approach @Prada Prince

I don't know about you guys but I get horrible buyers remorse, so I really try to approach it with do I reeeeeaaaally need it or just impulse.

I did try and argue that the Karung Cabat I saw in Rome was so big I could technically live in it...so I would really be investing in real estate at a very good price [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## J.T.

Can I ask you guys what you haul around in your bags on a daily? And how much you can fit in the PB 

Maybe we could do a men's WIMB?


----------



## averagejoe

J.T. said:


> This is a great approach @Prada Prince
> 
> I don't know about you guys but I get horrible buyers remorse, so I really try to approach it with do I reeeeeaaaally need it or just impulse.
> 
> I did try and argue that the Karung Cabat I saw in Rome was so big I could technically live in it...so I would really be investing in real estate at a very good price [emoji23][emoji23]


I get horrible buyers remorse from time to time, but I also get refund remorse too. So I end up sometimes buying something that I returned.


----------



## averagejoe

J.T. said:


> Can I ask you guys what you haul around in your bags on a daily? And how much you can fit in the PB
> 
> Maybe we could do a men's WIMB?


I'll take a photo next time of what's in my Peekaboo. I can fit a lot of stuff in it, but I don't ever fill it up because I hardly have that much stuff to bring. I mean, I don't wear my Peekaboo to work so that means I only wear it on weekends and on errands where I won't have much to carry. 

And since most of my bags are large, they are mostly empty when I carry them save for my SLGs, sunglasses case (sometimes), and some canvas grocery bags should the need arise. These canvas bags are also good in case I get caught in an unexpected rain shower; I put the bag into the canvas bag to prevent it from getting wet.


----------



## averagejoe

Uh oh...


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Uh oh...
> View attachment 3733339


You're incorrigible...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> You're incorrigible...


I had to Google that word! I learned something new. Very appropriate.

Here's another pic...


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I had to Google that word! I learned something new. Very appropriate.
> 
> Here's another pic...
> View attachment 3733470


I'm happy I helped on amassing your knowledge today, now, don't be like that, reveal it already!!!!


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> I'm happy I helped on amassing your knowledge today, now, don't be like that, reveal it already!!!!


I "needed" blue shoes that weren't dark blue. They don't match my new Balenciaga (unfortunately) but they can match the LV Bandouliere Race so my shoes don't always have to be black to match my Peekaboo.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I "needed" blue shoes that weren't dark blue. They don't match my new Balenciaga (unfortunately) but they can match the LV Bandouliere Race so my shoes don't always have to be black to match my Peekaboo.
> View attachment 3733475


OMG!!! They're kick ass!!! Love them! I'm still waiting for the sneakers I want to go on sale, I think in a couple of weeks perhaps I might get them finally. In the meantime I'm really struggling with a package that was sent to me (that will be a very big reveal) since customs has not released the package and they haven't provided reason or indication as to when will the package be released, ugh, I hate customs.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> OMG!!! They're kick ass!!! Love them! I'm still waiting for the sneakers I want to go on sale, I think in a couple of weeks perhaps I might get them finally. In the meantime I'm really struggling with a package that was sent to me (that will be a very big reveal) since customs has not released the package and they haven't provided reason or indication as to when will the package be released, ugh, I hate customs.


Thanks! I really like them. I also got a pair of Prada shoes that look very similar (same style but without the eyes though) so I don't know if I should return those, although those were at an amazing deal. 

You're reminding me of why I hate ordering online. Customs, waiting for the delivery guy...ugh. I haven't ordered online in a while, and I'm glad I haven't.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Thanks! I really like them. I also got a pair of Prada shoes that look very similar (same style but without the eyes though) so I don't know if I should return those, although those were at an amazing deal.
> 
> You're reminding me of why I hate ordering online. Customs, waiting for the delivery guy...ugh. I haven't ordered online in a while, and I'm glad I haven't.


Well, in my case online deals are quite something, even with duties, taxes and custom fees involved they're usually a lot less money than if I (in the case the product was available locally) got the product here. I'm actually quite worried, since FedEx just told me the package entered an exception at the customs port, and they said it could even take weeks before the customs administration would give a reason for the hold up, I'm just shocked.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Well, in my case online deals are quite something, even with duties, taxes and custom fees involved they're usually a lot less money than if I (in the case the product was available locally) got the product here. I'm actually quite worried, since FedEx just told me the package entered an exception at the customs port, and they said it could even take weeks before the customs administration would give a reason for the hold up, I'm just shocked.


Oh the silly "exception" thing. I wonder if anything crossing the border is ever NOT an "exception". I have never failed to receive that on the tracking for FedEx. And then they somehow require the buyer/receiver to select a broker even though it is the sender's responsibility during shipment. I once bought from Gucci.com and was stuck at "customs" for days. I called with my tracking info and they said my shipment was worth $43000+ and needs clearance. I was startled! Turns out the person on the phone gave me the amount of ALL of the shipments from Gucci.com coming into Canada that were shipped with my item, because somehow I was given a tracking number for an entire shipment. I shouldn't have been able to find this information. How unprofessional.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Oh the silly "exception" thing. I wonder if anything crossing the border is ever NOT an "exception". I have never failed to receive that on the tracking for FedEx. And then they somehow require the buyer/receiver to select a broker even though it is the sender's responsibility during shipment. I once bought from Gucci.com and was stuck at "customs" for days. I called with my tracking info and they said my shipment was worth $43000+ and needs clearance. I was startled! Turns out the person on the phone gave me the amount of ALL of the shipments from Gucci.com coming into Canada that were shipped with my item, because somehow I was given a tracking number for an entire shipment. I shouldn't have been able to find this information. How unprofessional.


Actually they told me something similar that the shipment was being declared in a "summary" process or something like that, I really hope they don't mess this thing up, ugh, TBH I've never had any bad experiences with DHL, they're so so fast, but this time the shipper said they only had contract with FedEx (which I wasn't very happy or excited about).


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Actually they told me something similar that the shipment was being declared in a "summary" process or something like that, I really hope they don't mess this thing up, ugh, TBH I've never had any bad experiences with DHL, they're so so fast, but this time the shipper said they only had contract with FedEx (which I wasn't very happy or excited about).


I've had bad experiences with FedEx and UPS. So far, DHL has been good (yeah very fast, but very late delivery hours. Like past dinner time!), but it was because they were almost all from Luisaviaroma.com and they are very good there (best experience so far with them, especially with their super-easy return system). 

I hope you get your package soon. I'm sorry to hear that you are going through this. It's really one of the worse things about buying online.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I've had bad experiences with FedEx and UPS. So far, DHL has been good (yeah very fast, but very late delivery hours. Like past dinner time!), but it was because they were almost all from Luisaviaroma.com and they are very good there (best experience so far with them, especially with their super-easy return system).
> 
> I hope you get your package soon. I'm sorry to hear that you are going through this. It's really one of the worse things about buying online.


Thanks, I really hope everything turns out well, I mean, what I'm worried about is that the customs port holds on to the package for a long time, and since I've heard rumors of very scary stories (packages that mysteriously get lost while on hold) and such, it's not like I need the package right away, is the uncertainty of not knowing what's happening. Also I'd recommend Farfetch, I really liked the experience shopping there, also Shopbop has been good as well (like I've said before, I usually buy on Gilt so it was a nice surprise to have good experiences from other merchants).


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Thanks, I really hope everything turns out well, I mean, what I'm worried about is that the customs port holds on to the package for a long time, and since I've heard rumors of very scary stories (packages that mysteriously get lost while on hold) and such, it's not like I need the package right away, is the uncertainty of not knowing what's happening. Also I'd recommend Farfetch, I really liked the experience shopping there, also Shopbop has been good as well (like I've said before, I usually buy on Gilt so it was a nice surprise to have good experiences from other merchants).


I've only bought once from Farfetch. It was a good experience but since I have only purchased one thing (those Fendi swimming trunks, actually), I can't say if they are consistently good. I heard that it depends on which boutique/seller the item is from. I've purchased from Luisaviaroma for years and they have been consistently awesome.

I don't think your item will be lost. Even if it is, it is the seller's responsibility to insure it. You are entitled to your money back if the item doesn't make it to you.


----------



## J.T.

averagejoe said:


> I "needed" blue shoes that weren't dark blue. They don't match my new Balenciaga (unfortunately) but they can match the LV Bandouliere Race so my shoes don't always have to be black to match my Peekaboo.
> View attachment 3733475



Woah these shoes are spectacular! Such a nice colour aswell! Need to post modelling shots asap!! 

I saw the matches sales has kicked off and mr porter is due any day now.... *fingers itching*....


----------



## averagejoe

J.T. said:


> Woah these shoes are spectacular! Such a nice colour aswell! Need to post modelling shots asap!!
> 
> I saw the matches sales has kicked off and mr porter is due any day now.... *fingers itching*....


Thanks! Will do so soon! 

Mr.Porter's sale is already on their up-to 70% markdown. MatchesFashion has also had their sale for a while but they added new pieces. Be sure to check them out soon!


----------



## J.T.

averagejoe said:


> Thanks! Will do so soon!
> 
> Mr.Porter's sale is already on their up-to 70% markdown. MatchesFashion has also had their sale for a while but they added new pieces. Be sure to check them out soon!



Are you serious!?!? Mr porter? How can I have missed that? 
Are you sure it's not just the US/UK site ? I just checked and still nothing


----------



## averagejoe

J.T. said:


> Are you serious!?!? Mr porter? How can I have missed that?
> Are you sure it's not just the US/UK site ? I just checked and still nothing


Maybe it's just the US site. It's the one that automatically opens for me when I type in their web address. It currently shows a sale up to 70% off on mine. Unfortunately I have still never bought anything from them because they charge USD and do not include duties, which makes their sale prices sometimes the same as regular prices after conversion and duties.


----------



## J.T.

averagejoe said:


> Maybe it's just the US site. It's the one that automatically opens for me when I type in their web address. It currently shows a sale up to 70% off on mine. Unfortunately I have still never bought anything from them because they charge USD and do not include duties, which makes their sale prices sometimes the same as regular prices after conversion and duties.
> View attachment 3733936



Thanks for checking - yep it's The US site so I guess they get first dibs.


----------



## fatcat2523

I'm using my tie dye bug on Gucci lizard lock briefcase today. Paring with Kenzie top







My bag charm collection
View attachment 3734452

I'm tempted to get one more bug [emoji43]


----------



## averagejoe

fatcat2523 said:


> I'm using my tie dye bug on Gucci lizard lock briefcase today. Paring with Kenzie top
> View attachment 3734432
> 
> View attachment 3734433
> 
> View attachment 3734434
> 
> 
> My bag charm collection
> View attachment 3734452
> 
> I'm tempted to get one more bug [emoji43]


WOW!!! The lizard briefcase is AWESOME! I love how your strass pyramid bracelet matches the texture of the lizard (is it Hermes?). How did you manage to get the Bag Bug to hang from your bag? My Gucci soft briefcase doesn't have any hooks or rings on the sides to attach any charms.


----------



## fatcat2523

averagejoe said:


> WOW!!! The lizard briefcase is AWESOME! I love how your strass pyramid bracelet matches the texture of the lizard (is it Hermes?). How did you manage to get the Bag Bug to hang from your bag? My Gucci soft briefcase doesn't have any hooks or rings on the sides to attach any charms.



Thank you. The bracelet is from Valentino. For the gucci bag, it has a D ring to the key pouch which I use it for my charm


----------



## J.T.

fatcat2523 said:


> I'm using my tie dye bug on Gucci lizard lock briefcase today. Paring with Kenzie top
> View attachment 3734432
> 
> View attachment 3734433
> 
> View attachment 3734434
> 
> 
> My bag charm collection
> View attachment 3734452
> 
> I'm tempted to get one more bug [emoji43]



Your briefcase is TDF! [emoji7]


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Maybe it's just the US site. It's the one that automatically opens for me when I type in their web address. It currently shows a sale up to 70% off on mine. Unfortunately I have still never bought anything from them because they charge USD and do not include duties, which makes their sale prices sometimes the same as regular prices after conversion and duties.
> View attachment 3733936


Unfortunately (it really pains me) Mr. Porter is not a possibility because, for some really odd reason, they don't handle DPP shipping service to my country, and well, as I was telling @averagejoe customs in my country is a mess and very expensive, so, T_T it saddens me to death that I'll never be able to take advantage of sales on that site unless they upgrade their logistics services to include a logistics company that can actually carry DPP to my country.


----------



## memo.alive

fatcat2523 said:


> I'm using my tie dye bug on Gucci lizard lock briefcase today. Paring with Kenzie top
> View attachment 3734432
> 
> View attachment 3734433
> 
> View attachment 3734434
> 
> 
> My bag charm collection
> View attachment 3734452
> 
> I'm tempted to get one more bug [emoji43]


Your bag is just fantastic, exquisite taste you have!


----------



## memo.alive

memo.alive said:


> Unfortunately (it really pains me) Mr. Porter is not a possibility because, for some really odd reason, they don't handle DPP shipping service to my country, and well, as I was telling @averagejoe customs in my country is a mess and very expensive, so, T_T it saddens me to death that I'll never be able to take advantage of sales on that site unless they upgrade their logistics services to include a logistics company that can actually carry DPP to my country.


I'm sorry is DDP (Delivery Duties Paid), wrong acronym...


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my pride and joy, my Birkin 40, which is still the piece de resistance in my collection... 







@J.T. I've included a WIMB shot for you! 




Contents: Louis Vuitton Poche Toiletries 19 which contains all my sundries, wetwipes, eyedrops etc; Chanel canvas bag for unexpected groceries or a wet brolly; Saint Laurent burgundy chevron wallet; Charlotte Olympia kitty cardholder; Celine sunglasses; Gucci alligator cardholder; Birkin raincoat; uber-compact umbrella... 

Most of these usually make it into my bag, depending on the size of the bag I'm carrying, there might be some curation as required...


----------



## fatcat2523

J.T. said:


> Your briefcase is TDF! [emoji7]



Thank you


----------



## bagsrightnow

Prada Prince said:


> Out and about with my pride and joy, my Birkin 40, which is still the piece de resistance in my collection...
> 
> View attachment 3734662
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734663
> 
> 
> @J.T. I've included a WIMB shot for you!
> 
> View attachment 3734666
> 
> 
> Contents: Louis Vuitton Poche Toiletries 19 which contains all my sundries, wetwipes, eyedrops etc; Chanel canvas bag for unexpected groceries or a wet brolly; Saint Laurent burgundy chevron wallet; Charlotte Olympia kitty cardholder; Celine sunglasses; Gucci alligator cardholder; Birkin raincoat; uber-compact umbrella...
> 
> Most of these usually make it into my bag, depending on the size of the bag I'm carrying, there might be some curation as required...



Ah gorgeous!!!!!! And those bag charms! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## fatcat2523

Got my SO Birkin today, can't wait to add some charms on it and take it out


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Unfortunately (it really pains me) Mr. Porter is not a possibility because, for some really odd reason, they don't handle DPP shipping service to my country, and well, as I was telling @averagejoe customs in my country is a mess and very expensive, so, T_T it saddens me to death that I'll never be able to take advantage of sales on that site unless they upgrade their logistics services to include a logistics company that can actually carry DPP to my country.


You're not really missing out. I figure that MrPorter doesn't deserve our business unless they can include duties and customs in the price like the other online retailers. I'll keep shopping at Luisaviaroma, Farfetch, and MatchesFashion instead where all the prices are much better because they don't add duties on top.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> You're not really missing out. I figure that MrPorter doesn't deserve our business unless they can include duties and customs in the price like the other online retailers. I'll keep shopping at Luisaviaroma, Farfetch, and MatchesFashion instead where all the prices are much better because they don't add duties on top.


I'm actually very intrigued with MatchesFashion but the two items I was interested are gone (The DK88 doctor's bag and the burberry sneakers) but hey, perhaps I'll find some interesting stuff on their sale, too bad that, even though I searched they don't seem to handle Fendi Men's StrapYous.


----------



## averagejoe

fatcat2523 said:


> Got my SO Birkin today, can't wait to add some charms on it and take it out
> View attachment 3734947
> 
> View attachment 3734948


Neat combination with the grey piping! Very nice SO!


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> I'm actually very intrigued with MatchesFashion but the two items I was interested are gone (The DK88 doctor's bag and the burberry sneakers) but hey, perhaps I'll find some interesting stuff on their sale, too bad that, even though I searched they don't seem to handle Fendi Men's StrapYous.


The selection of MatchesFashion isn't bad at all (a bit better than Luisaviaroma's when it comes to Fendi) but neither of them carry the men's StrapYous for some reason.


----------



## fatcat2523

averagejoe said:


> Neat combination with the grey piping! Very nice SO!



Thank you


----------



## J.T.

Prada Prince said:


> Out and about with my pride and joy, my Birkin 40, which is still the piece de resistance in my collection...
> 
> View attachment 3734662
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734663
> 
> 
> @J.T. I've included a WIMB shot for you!
> 
> View attachment 3734666
> 
> 
> Contents: Louis Vuitton Poche Toiletries 19 which contains all my sundries, wetwipes, eyedrops etc; Chanel canvas bag for unexpected groceries or a wet brolly; Saint Laurent burgundy chevron wallet; Charlotte Olympia kitty cardholder; Celine sunglasses; Gucci alligator cardholder; Birkin raincoat; uber-compact umbrella...
> 
> Most of these usually make it into my bag, depending on the size of the bag I'm carrying, there might be some curation as required...



I am drooling. 
That is such a beautiful bag!!!

And you are so organised [emoji108] 
Been on the lookout for a nice pouch that's also lightweight. Thought about a BV pouch but I really like your LV, good shape aswell - Do maybe you know if comes in damier graphite? 

will post a WIMB before heading to work as that's when my bag is loaded up the most.
Also never leave the house without a cereal bar or tiny Tupperware with almonds (horrible temper if I get hungry [emoji23]

Can I ask what leather is your the Birkin? And how you find the weight of it when loaded?


----------



## J.T.

fatcat2523 said:


> Got my SO Birkin today, can't wait to add some charms on it and take it out
> View attachment 3734947
> 
> View attachment 3734948



Congratulations! It is absolutely stunning!!!!!


----------



## J.T.

averagejoe said:


> The selection of MatchesFashion isn't bad at all (a bit better than Luisaviaroma's when it comes to Fendi) but neither of them carry the men's StrapYous for some reason.



I am a big fan of Matches, their selections usually more in line with the things I like and their service is impecable. 
Can highly recommend.


----------



## Prada Prince

J.T. said:


> I am drooling.
> That is such a beautiful bag!!!
> 
> And you are so organised [emoji108]
> Been on the lookout for a nice pouch that's also lightweight. Thought about a BV pouch but I really like your LV, good shape aswell - Do maybe you know if comes in damier graphite?
> 
> will post a WIMB before heading to work as that's when my bag is loaded up the most.
> Also never leave the house without a cereal bar or tiny Tupperware with almonds (horrible temper if I get hungry [emoji23]
> 
> Can I ask what leather is your the Birkin? And how you find the weight of it when loaded?



Thank you! It's definitely my favourite bag in my collection.  

Yeah I tend to have lots of bits and bobs that I take with me everywhere, like wet wipes, painkillers, eye drops, mints, gum etc, so I normally have two pouches in rotation. 

This Louis Vuitton one is my absolute favourite, and it's always so difficult to get hold of because it's so popular! It's the Poche Toilette 19, which I find to be the right size for me. The 26 probably works better as a travel toiletries bag, and I'm hoping to get one matching Monogram one for my travels. 

The Vuitton one doesn't come in Daniel Graphite unfortunately, but it does come in Epi leather, which is one of my favourite leathers from Vuitton, as it's beautifully textured and very hardwearing. I had a cardholder in Epi from 15 years ago and it was still in pristine condition before some arsewipe stole it... 




Otherwise, if you prefer Damier Graphite, there's this model which is slightly bigger I believe but could work as well. 




It also comes in Damier Cobalt.




If you carry bigger bags in general, maybe you'd prefer the Pochette Voyage MM, but I find it a little big for daily use. 




If I'm using a much smaller bag, then I curate the thingamabobs into a smaller maroon Prada nylon toiletries pouch which works beautifully as well, and it's so lightweight, which is great, here seen in my Diorama... 

WIMB Exhibit B: 




My Birkin is in Taurillon Clemence. It's one of my favourite leathers because of its beautiful texture and it takes colour beautifully. Having said that though, it is a little heavy. But then again a lot of my bigger bags tend to be quite heavy when loaded up, so I'm pretty used to it. My friends always joke that they think I'm hiding Azzedine in there because my bags are usually quite heavy! LOL

I think I would go for a Birkin 35 for my next one, if I were to get another one!


----------



## fatcat2523

J.T. said:


> Congratulations! It is absolutely stunning!!!!!



Thank you


----------



## memo.alive

Ok so, have you guys checked Fendi's Instagram feed lately? One of the pictures I saw from the sneak peek of Men's SS18, I think they're releasing the new F (downside) logo for the Men's collection as well !!!!!(I really like that new logo).


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Ok so, have you guys checked Fendi's Instagram feed lately? One of the pictures I saw from the sneak peek of Men's SS18, I think they're releasing the new F (downside) logo for the Men's collection as well !!!!!(I really like that new logo).


You mean this photo? Yeah this is cool! I want one of these as a bag charm.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> You mean this photo? Yeah this is cool! I want one of these as a bag charm.


Yes!! Exactly that one! Really can't wait to see the show...


----------



## Heda97

Hi guys! I need some bag recommendations. I'm absolutely in LOVE with the Dot Com bag, but it wont fit my 13 inch macbook pro 

I also like the Sac de Jour, but don't like that it only exists in such dull colours. I want something like a rich blue leather. I like the peekaboo but it's out of my current budget which is under $3500 CAD as I only need it for University. Do you guys have any recommendations? I've been searching forever, and when I finally found a bag I love, it wont fit my items.


----------



## memo.alive

Heda97 said:


> Hi guys! I need some bag recommendations. I'm absolutely in LOVE with the Dot Com bag, but it wont fit my 13 inch macbook pro
> 
> I also like the Sac de Jour, but don't like that it only exists in such dull colours. I want something like a rich blue leather. I like the peekaboo but it's out of my current budget which is under $3500 CAD as I only need it for University. Do you guys have any recommendations? I've been searching forever, and when I finally found a bag I love, it wont fit my items.


How about a puzzle bag? It's 2850 USD which (according to Google) would be 3770 CAD (a little overbudget but not that much) I'm actually planning on getting one in the fall, actually this is the one I'd like, since you mentioned rich blue tones, I think perhaps you'd like it too...


----------



## Heda97

memo.alive said:


> How about a puzzle bag? It's 2850 USD which (according to Google) would be 3770 CAD (a little overbudget but not that much) I'm actually planning on getting one in the fall, actually this is the one I'd like, since you mentioned rich blue tones, I think perhaps you'd like it too...



Thank you!!!! That bag looks stunning, It is definitely going on top of my list. The budget can be adjustable by a few hundred, so this would be in a good price range


----------



## memo.alive

Heda97 said:


> Thank you!!!! That bag looks stunning, It is definitely going on top of my list. The budget can be adjustable by a few hundred, so this would be in a good price range


Happy to help, I'll sure be on the lookout for bags with those requirements you mentioned !!

Sending lots of light your way, and hoping that you find "The one" bag, that is perfect and within (or perhaps just a little, haha) overbudget.


----------



## Prada Prince

Heda97 said:


> Hi guys! I need some bag recommendations. I'm absolutely in LOVE with the Dot Com bag, but it wont fit my 13 inch macbook pro
> 
> I also like the Sac de Jour, but don't like that it only exists in such dull colours. I want something like a rich blue leather. I like the peekaboo but it's out of my current budget which is under $3500 CAD as I only need it for University. Do you guys have any recommendations? I've been searching forever, and when I finally found a bag I love, it wont fit my items.



The SDJ does indeed exist in more vivid shades though if you're still keen on it!

Exhibit: My SDJ in cobalt blue smooth calfskin




Alternatively, what about the Balenciaga Work or City XL? Their leathers take colour beautifully!


----------



## averagejoe

Heda97 said:


> Hi guys! I need some bag recommendations. I'm absolutely in LOVE with the Dot Com bag, but it wont fit my 13 inch macbook pro
> 
> I also like the Sac de Jour, but don't like that it only exists in such dull colours. I want something like a rich blue leather. I like the peekaboo but it's out of my current budget which is under $3500 CAD as I only need it for University. Do you guys have any recommendations? I've been searching forever, and when I finally found a bag I love, it wont fit my items.


I agree with @Prada Prince 's suggestions because since you wanted the SDJ, and it comes in nice blue colours. You can also try the Balenciaga Weekender or City XL (I just got one in blue).

To throw one more suggestion out there, what about the Prada Galleria?




This size is priced at $3100, which is not a bad price. It comes in brighter blues, too, but this one was available on their website.


----------



## J.T.

Prada Prince said:


> Thank you! It's definitely my favourite bag in my collection.
> 
> Yeah I tend to have lots of bits and bobs that I take with me everywhere, like wet wipes, painkillers, eye drops, mints, gum etc, so I normally have two pouches in rotation.
> 
> This Louis Vuitton one is my absolute favourite, and it's always so difficult to get hold of because it's so popular! It's the Poche Toilette 19, which I find to be the right size for me. The 26 probably works better as a travel toiletries bag, and I'm hoping to get one matching Monogram one for my travels.
> 
> The Vuitton one doesn't come in Daniel Graphite unfortunately, but it does come in Epi leather, which is one of my favourite leathers from Vuitton, as it's beautifully textured and very hardwearing. I had a cardholder in Epi from 15 years ago and it was still in pristine condition before some arsewipe stole it...
> 
> View attachment 3735131
> 
> 
> Otherwise, if you prefer Damier Graphite, there's this model which is slightly bigger I believe but could work as well.
> 
> View attachment 3735132
> 
> 
> It also comes in Damier Cobalt.
> 
> View attachment 3735133
> 
> 
> If you carry bigger bags in general, maybe you'd prefer the Pochette Voyage MM, but I find it a little big for daily use.
> 
> View attachment 3735134
> 
> 
> If I'm using a much smaller bag, then I curate the thingamabobs into a smaller maroon Prada nylon toiletries pouch which works beautifully as well, and it's so lightweight, which is great, here seen in my Diorama...
> 
> WIMB Exhibit B:
> 
> View attachment 3735137
> 
> 
> My Birkin is in Taurillon Clemence. It's one of my favourite leathers because of its beautiful texture and it takes colour beautifully. Having said that though, it is a little heavy. But then again a lot of my bigger bags tend to be quite heavy when loaded up, so I'm pretty used to it. My friends always joke that they think I'm hiding Azzedine in there because my bags are usually quite heavy! LOL
> 
> I think I would go for a Birkin 35 for my next one, if I were to get another one!



Omg Thank you so Much for posting so many suggestions! [emoji1317] i must say i do love the epi leather one. How do you find the corners of the pouch are they sharp?

We do have a decent sized LV here so I should pop in and check it out.

Oh and Your Dior man! [emoji108][emoji108][emoji108]


----------



## Prada Prince

J.T. said:


> Omg Thank you so Much for posting so many suggestions! [emoji1317] i must say i do love the epi leather one. How do you find the corners of the pouch are they sharp?
> 
> We do have a decent sized LV here so I should pop in and check it out.
> 
> Oh and Your Dior man! [emoji108][emoji108][emoji108]



No problem! Hope you find a suitable choice. 

The pouch definitely has harder corners but I don't think they're sharp. 

Haha thank you. I do love that Diorama! [emoji6]


----------



## J.T.

Heda97 said:


> Hi guys! I need some bag recommendations. I'm absolutely in LOVE with the Dot Com bag, but it wont fit my 13 inch macbook pro
> 
> I also like the Sac de Jour, but don't like that it only exists in such dull colours. I want something like a rich blue leather. I like the peekaboo but it's out of my current budget which is under $3500 CAD as I only need it for University. Do you guys have any recommendations? I've been searching forever, and when I finally found a bag I love, it wont fit my items.



I would say if you really do love the dotcom maybe just get an iPad Pro [emoji4]

What is your preferred style? Tote or satchel  or options? The SDJ is gorgeous but  I would personally wait and save up for the PB.

Loewe makes beautiful bags and the puzzle is oh so fine, but I find the zipper very cumbersome and you will struggle with the laptop I think.

While I should be pushing BV [emoji23] I would actually suggest you to look at the Mulberry Brynmore IF you like satchels that is. I think the Brynmore would be perfect for Uni, the strap is comfortable, let's you go handsfree and they age beautifully.



Mulberry also more affordable and I don't find their bags to have any quality issues. Their service is excellent imo.

But if you like more structure and polish I would save up and aim for one of the Fendis


----------



## J.T.

Hey guy so posting a quick WIMB
Nowhere near as polished as @Prada Prince 

Today they forecasted a bit of rain, no sign of it as of yet, but in bad weather I always reach for my Mismo M/S Flare tote (Danish design) It's made out of waterproof heavy duty nylon, oh so light and oh sooo roomy.




So I carry
- Senze storm umbrella - while I bought smaller brollies nothing compares to these and since it can get very windy at times this is a must.
- water bottle from Eva solo
- Pouch from Hay (again Danish design) containing battery pack, charging cables, charger, extra tissues
- small pouch with band aids, eye drops, all types of meds
- b&o earphones
- small pouch for keys
- LV zippy coin wallet 
-YSL sunnies (had these for like 5 years but love them)
- lip balm 
- nose spray at hand (horrible hay fever)
- at least 3-5 packs of tissues thrown in my bag at all times
- access cards to work
- lunch pack
- small box of almonds in my bag at all times

I love the multiple carrying options of this bag



But chilly today so OOTD finished of with a vest.




And I am off to work...


----------



## averagejoe

J.T. said:


> Hey guy so posting a quick WIMB
> Nowhere near as polished as @Prada Prince
> 
> Today they forecasted a bit of rain, no sign of it as of yet, but in bad weather I always reach for my Mismo M/S Flare tote (Danish design) It's made out of waterproof heavy duty nylon, oh so light and oh sooo roomy.
> 
> View attachment 3737177
> 
> 
> So I carry
> - Senze storm umbrella - while I bought smaller brollies nothing compares to these and since it can get very windy at times this is a must.
> - water bottle from Eva solo
> - Pouch from Hay (again Danish design) containing battery pack, charging cables, charger, extra tissues
> - small pouch with band aids, eye drops, all types of meds
> - b&o earphones
> - small pouch for keys
> - LV zippy coin wallet
> -YSL sunnies (had these for like 5 years but love them)
> - lip balm
> - nose spray at hand (horrible hay fever)
> - at least 3-5 packs of tissues thrown in my bag at all times
> - access cards to work
> - lunch pack
> - small box of almonds in my bag at all times
> 
> I love the multiple carrying options of this bag
> View attachment 3737178
> 
> 
> But chilly today so OOTD finished of with a vest.
> 
> View attachment 3737179
> 
> 
> And I am off to work...


Very chic!


----------



## Heda97

Thanks for the new suggestions guys!! I like that blue sac de jour and the prada! Along side one of the more expensive bags, I'm going to try to also get the new coach rogue briefcase for when it rains and snows up here! I would appreciate it tons if you could let me know if you find anything else anytime soon, I'll need the bag before September so I have quite a bit of time


----------



## Heda97

J.T. said:


> I would say if you really do love the dotcom maybe just get an iPad Pro [emoji4]
> 
> What is your preferred style? Tote or satchel  or options? The SDJ is gorgeous but  I would personally wait and save up for the PB.
> 
> Loewe makes beautiful bags and the puzzle is oh so fine, but I find the zipper very cumbersome and you will struggle with the laptop I think.
> 
> While I should be pushing BV [emoji23] I would actually suggest you to look at the Mulberry Brynmore IF you like satchels that is. I think the Brynmore would be perfect for Uni, the strap is comfortable, let's you go handsfree and they age beautifully.
> 
> View attachment 3737151
> 
> Mulberry also more affordable and I don't find their bags to have any quality issues. Their service is excellent imo.
> 
> But if you like more structure and polish I would save up and aim for one of the Fendis



I really do like the mulberry bags as well! I love the look of the Piccadilly but it's hugeee I think! I'm going to keep an eye out for mulberry and see what else they release for fall winter! Thank you!


----------



## bagsrightnow

Not sure if this is out of your price range but I checked out the LV Harington Bowljng Bag last week. It would definitely fit a laptop and all your Uni stuff. Plus extra durable Epi leather material and comes with metal feet. What more could you ask for [emoji13]




And here it is next to my SDJ for size comparison: 







@J.T loving your mod shots!! Keep up the good work! Been looking for a black tote bag like that. Considering the one from saint Laurent


----------



## averagejoe

sirdonulus said:


> Not sure if this is out of your price range but I checked out the LV Harington Bowljng Bag last week. It would definitely fit a laptop and all your Uni stuff. Plus extra durable Epi leather material and comes with metal feet. What more could you ask for [emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 3737880
> 
> 
> And here it is next to my SDJ for size comparison:
> 
> View attachment 3737881
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737882
> 
> 
> @J.T loving your mod shots!! Keep up the good work! Been looking for a black tote bag like that. Considering the one from saint Laurent


The LV is very nice, but I like your SDJ a lot more.


----------



## HermesVersace

Got a new bug called "Hearty" a few days ago! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## averagejoe

HermesVersace said:


> Got a new bug called "Hearty" a few days ago! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737978


That's adorable! The fur matches too!


----------



## memo.alive

Ugh my mod shot game is so lousy right now, stahp!!! AAHAHAH, guys you're really upping the ante here, loving your shots, loving that you're posting pics of your outfits, @J.T. I adore your look!!!

Also @sirdonulus I finally heard "Your song", you were right!!!!!! That's such a cool track, currently on repeat!


----------



## memo.alive

sirdonulus said:


> Not sure if this is out of your price range but I checked out the LV Harington Bowljng Bag last week. It would definitely fit a laptop and all your Uni stuff. Plus extra durable Epi leather material and comes with metal feet. What more could you ask for [emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 3737880
> 
> 
> And here it is next to my SDJ for size comparison:
> 
> View attachment 3737881
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737882
> 
> 
> @J.T loving your mod shots!! Keep up the good work! Been looking for a black tote bag like that. Considering the one from saint Laurent


I mean it's not even in the same quality category but that briefcase (especially the charm) reminds me of my Westside black mystery Montblanc briefcase (I love that one, it was my first luxury bag purchase back in 2014 or so), love it (although I haven't been using it a lot lately) since the color is like a pewter / dark steel, I currently don't have any shots of my own but you'll get the idea from this one (besides the pattern un the top side, the most part of the briefcase the leather is kind of textured, sort of like a smoother version of the "Revival" leather from Ferragamo):


----------



## J.T.

sirdonulus said:


> Not sure if this is out of your price range but I checked out the LV Harington Bowljng Bag last week. It would definitely fit a laptop and all your Uni stuff. Plus extra durable Epi leather material and comes with metal feet. What more could you ask for [emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 3737880
> 
> 
> And here it is next to my SDJ for size comparison:
> 
> View attachment 3737881
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737882
> 
> 
> @J.T loving your mod shots!! Keep up the good work! Been looking for a black tote bag like that. Considering the one from saint Laurent



Thank you 

I LOVE the Saint Laurent ones, (if we are think of the same bags) and I love the earthy tones the bag comes I. but I already have a LE Brynmore tote from Mulberry so I feel like there is only so many bags I can have of the same style. But I have a serious tote addiction.... [emoji849]


----------



## J.T.

I am taking the BV out for a spin  poor thing is stuffed to the brim...

This is my [emoji173] bag


----------



## bagsrightnow

J.T. said:


> I am taking the BV out for a spin  poor thing is stuffed to the brim...
> 
> This is my [emoji173] bag
> 
> View attachment 3738284
> 
> 
> View attachment 3738281



OOOOHHHHH BV and a pink T-shirt!!! [emoji7][emoji7]  how olds ur BV messenger? Has it aged well? 

And yes! That is the YSL tote I'm talking about! Although, have you seen this! Isn't it bloody tempting?!


----------



## J.T.

sirdonulus said:


> OOOOHHHHH BV and a pink T-shirt!!! [emoji7][emoji7]  how olds ur BV messenger? Has it aged well?
> 
> And yes! That is the YSL tote I'm talking about! Although, have you seen this! Isn't it bloody tempting?!
> 
> View attachment 3738291



[emoji4] thank you [emoji4]

It's ageing beautifully, had it for 5-6 years now and still looks brand new but gone oh soooo soft. I do baby this bag slightly more than the rest but I do loaded up, it can handle it 

The SDJ Souple looks so fine. Reminds me of the HAC a bit.
I am looking for a east west style, was actually eyeing the "duffle" version.  Will have to try them on.
the saint laurent in town only carries women's wear, but will check when traveling to Berlin and New York.


----------



## bagsrightnow

Hey @Heda97 here are some mod shots of my puzzle. I absolutely love it and the leather is soooo soft! I've had it for about 3yrs now and since then, I think Loewe has released men's versions - one size bigger (the XL puzzle), and a version that is made with grained leather. I think the bigger size and grained leather will be better suited for ur use? 







Maybe just get both the Dot Com and Puzzle [emoji13][emoji51]


----------



## bagsrightnow

memo.alive said:


> I mean it's not even in the same quality category but that briefcase (especially the charm) reminds me of my Westside black mystery Montblanc briefcase (I love that one, it was my first luxury bag purchase back in 2014 or so), love it (although I haven't been using it a lot lately) since the color is like a pewter / dark steel, I currently don't have any shots of my own but you'll get the idea from this one (besides the pattern un the top side, the most part of the briefcase the leather is kind of textured, sort of like a smoother version of the "Revival" leather from Ferragamo):



MontBlanc leather bags and products are underrated! While I don't actually have a bag from them, I've used multiple wallets and card cases from them and they've aged beautifully, or hardly at all! 

And have you listened to "Reaper" by Sia? That song just makes me wanna bop!! Now I know you're also a fan of briefcase style bags but in colours other than black, so I'm sharing my not-so-fendi related #WIMB with you [emoji846]




The bag is a laptop briefcase bag from Bally (holds a special place in my heart and wardrobe as their bags were my first luxury purchases) and in a mustard colour [emoji7]. It's winter Down Under here so I have my trusty alpaca scarf I got from S.America, my epi leather agenda, and a Gucci pouch that holds all my other random crap [emoji90]


----------



## J.T.

sirdonulus said:


> Hey @Heda97 here are some mod shots of my puzzle. I absolutely love it and the leather is soooo soft! I've had it for about 3yrs now and since then, I think Loewe has released men's versions - one size bigger (the XL puzzle), and a version that is made with grained leather. I think the bigger size and grained leather will be better suited for ur use?
> 
> View attachment 3738325
> 
> 
> View attachment 3738328
> 
> 
> Maybe just get both the Dot Com and Puzzle [emoji13][emoji51]



Woah! [emoji7] that puzzle bag looks so great on you! PerfecT size and the colour is just divine!

I like the men's version too but actually missing the top handle option on it. 
I did mention earlier that I had struggled with the zipper on the puzzle and found it bit cumbersome when I've tried the bag in stores - do you have any issues with it?

TDF that bag [emoji173] Loewe


----------



## averagejoe

J.T. said:


> I am taking the BV out for a spin  poor thing is stuffed to the brim...
> 
> This is my [emoji173] bag
> 
> View attachment 3738284
> 
> 
> View attachment 3738281


Very nice and understated!


----------



## bagsrightnow

J.T. said:


> Woah! [emoji7] that puzzle bag looks so great on you! PerfecT size and the colour is just divine!
> 
> I like the men's version too but actually missing the top handle option on it.
> I did mention earlier that I had struggled with the zipper on the puzzle and found it bit cumbersome when I've tried the bag in stores - do you have any issues with it?
> 
> TDF that bag [emoji173] Loewe



Thanks JT! Yeh I prefer the puzzle with the top handle on it. TBH I haven't found the zip to be an issue for me. I don't usually bother with zipping the bag close. I would normally, or in other bags, but because there is that little "flap" of leather over the main zip, I find it secure enough for my use. 

I suppose if one were to use it in the "backpack" style (lady on the far left of the image below), then there would be a greater risk of stuff falling out of the bag, so you'd use the zipper more often.


----------



## averagejoe

sirdonulus said:


> Thanks JT! Yeh I prefer the puzzle with the top handle on it. TBH I haven't found the zip to be an issue for me. I don't usually bother with zipping the bag close. I would normally, or in other bags, but because there is that little "flap" of leather over the main zip, I find it secure enough for my use.
> 
> I suppose if one were to use it in the "backpack" style (lady on the far left of the image below), then there would be a greater risk of stuff falling out of the bag, so you'd use the zipper more often.
> 
> View attachment 3738386


I like the top-handle more, too. Gives you one more way to carry the bag.


----------



## memo.alive

sirdonulus said:


> MontBlanc leather bags and products are underrated! While I don't actually have a bag from them, I've used multiple wallets and card cases from them and they've aged beautifully, or hardly at all!
> 
> And have you listened to "Reaper" by Sia? That song just makes me wanna bop!! Now I know you're also a fan of briefcase style bags but in colours other than black, so I'm sharing my not-so-fendi related #WIMB with you [emoji846]
> 
> View attachment 3738330
> 
> 
> The bag is a laptop briefcase bag from Bally (holds a special place in my heart and wardrobe as their bags were my first luxury purchases) and in a mustard colour [emoji7]. It's winter Down Under here so I have my trusty alpaca scarf I got from S.America, my epi leather agenda, and a Gucci pouch that holds all my other random crap [emoji90]


That mustard color is so lovely, actually right before reading your description the color really caught my attention, it is quite a beautiful bag! And yes, OBVS!! Sia rules, have you heard of Allie X? I'm obsessed with her album (CollXtion II), listen to either "Casanova", "Lifted" or "Old habits die hard".


----------



## memo.alive

sirdonulus said:


> Thanks JT! Yeh I prefer the puzzle with the top handle on it. TBH I haven't found the zip to be an issue for me. I don't usually bother with zipping the bag close. I would normally, or in other bags, but because there is that little "flap" of leather over the main zip, I find it secure enough for my use.
> 
> I suppose if one were to use it in the "backpack" style (lady on the far left of the image below), then there would be a greater risk of stuff falling out of the bag, so you'd use the zipper more often.
> 
> View attachment 3738386


STAHP!!!! It makes me want mine NOW!!! But I have to wait until it arrives (hopefully next month or so, only mine will be the men's version, without the top handle, snice is more like a messenger).


----------



## Prada Prince

Back after an incredible night catching Celine Dion live in concert at the O2 in London... Security measures meant small bags were optimal, and my Gucci Disco was the perfect concert companion!


----------



## bagsrightnow

Oooh Celine!!!! Isn't she fantastic! I watched her in vegas! Vocals still top notch!! 

BTW You guys seen the SS18 fendi runway looks? They have these mini strap-yous that you attach to peekaboos or peekaboo-fit!! I like these!!


----------



## Prada Prince

sirdonulus said:


> Oooh Celine!!!! Isn't she fantastic! I watched her in vegas! Vocals still top notch!!
> 
> BTW You guys seen the SS18 fendi runway looks? They have these mini strap-yous that you attach to peekaboos or peekaboo-fit!! I like these!!
> 
> View attachment 3739275



She was spectacular. This was my fourth time seeing her in concert, saw her twice in Paris and now twice in London. 

I like the idea of the mini strap-yous but the utility of it seems questionable though since you can't ever use it on the shoulder...


----------



## incoralblue

sirdonulus said:


> Oooh Celine!!!! Isn't she fantastic! I watched her in vegas! Vocals still top notch!!
> 
> BTW You guys seen the SS18 fendi runway looks? They have these mini strap-yous that you attach to peekaboos or peekaboo-fit!! I like these!!
> 
> View attachment 3739275





Prada Prince said:


> She was spectacular. This was my fourth time seeing her in concert, saw her twice in Paris and now twice in London.
> 
> I like the idea of the mini strap-yous but the utility of it seems questionable though since you can't ever use it on the shoulder...



First, I agree with you both...Celine is amazing.

I also love these bags with the mini strap yous - which I first noticed and loved in Women's last season. But upon closer inspection, it just looks like a handle on a handle which I'm not sure how I feel about. 

They do however really uplift a simpler bag into something more fun.


----------



## memo.alive

sirdonulus said:


> Oooh Celine!!!! Isn't she fantastic! I watched her in vegas! Vocals still top notch!!
> 
> BTW You guys seen the SS18 fendi runway looks? They have these mini strap-yous that you attach to peekaboos or peekaboo-fit!! I like these!!
> 
> View attachment 3739275


I do love the designs but then again, no other practical utility (at least the regular StrapYous actually serve the practical purpose of carrying the bag over the shoulder or crossbody), so, I don't know...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Back after an incredible night catching Celine Dion live in concert at the O2 in London... Security measures meant small bags were optimal, and my Gucci Disco was the perfect concert companion!
> 
> View attachment 3739253





sirdonulus said:


> Oooh Celine!!!! Isn't she fantastic! I watched her in vegas! Vocals still top notch!!
> 
> BTW You guys seen the SS18 fendi runway looks? They have these mini strap-yous that you attach to peekaboos or peekaboo-fit!! I like these!!
> 
> View attachment 3739275


I saw Celine in Vegas too! She put on a good show.

I think these StrapYous are cute but waaay too small. If the top-handle of the Peekaboo was detachable, then these serve a good purpose. But since it is not detachable, then it looks like there's too much going on.

Is there a new smaller size of the Peekaboo Fit or am i just seeing things?


----------



## memo.alive

After what now it seems like quite a draining day, it took a lot of me, but finally I was able to get some decent shots to post on IG and obviously to share with you guys. I'm writing this right now with nothing but the smallest amount of energy in every sense of the word, can't quite pinpoint what was it during the day, that truly exhausted me, but, hey, at least it was a very nice day (had a lovely meal as part of a local restaurant festival, so I went and had lunch at one of the places that is participating with the festival, I must say it was delicious), also, I got to finally shoot my kick-ass pouch (If I'm lucky tomorrow, which I'll go out to lunch to another place within the festival, actually that place is IMO the best place in town, so I'll use it again and perhaps shoot some stuff as part of another outfit).

So, since all of you are being quite creative and stylish and awesome, I really felt obliged to make an effort, so here it goes...


----------



## J.T.

memo.alive said:


> That mustard color is so lovely, actually right before reading your description the color really caught my attention, it is quite a beautiful bag! And yes, OBVS!! Sia rules, have you heard of Allie X? I'm obsessed with her album (CollXtion II), listen to either "Casanova", "Lifted" or "Old habits die hard".



I agree the mustard looks so great! [emoji108] I love that colour aswell


----------



## J.T.

Prada Prince said:


> Back after an incredible night catching Celine Dion live in concert at the O2 in London... Security measures meant small bags were optimal, and my Gucci Disco was the perfect concert companion!
> 
> View attachment 3739253





sirdonulus said:


> Oooh Celine!!!! Isn't she fantastic! I watched her in vegas! Vocals still top notch!!
> 
> BTW You guys seen the SS18 fendi runway looks? They have these mini strap-yous that you attach to peekaboos or peekaboo-fit!! I like these!!
> 
> View attachment 3739275



1. Agree with everyone! Love love Celine, my Canadian friends claim to fame is that he went to the same high school as her [emoji23] besides the amazing vocals, she does really seem like such a nice person.

2. @Prada Prince, I think the pairing is great for a concert. Your blue bracelet also really stands out to me [emoji108]

3. I agree with everyone the straps look great but struggle to see the purpose other than looking great on the bag. 

Not sure holding the strap as a handle would be comfortable - the models in the pics look like they're balancing it on their fingers - good luck doing that with a fully loaded bag [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## J.T.

memo.alive said:


> After what now it seems like quite a draining day, it took a lot of me, but finally I was able to get some decent shots to post on IG and obviously to share with you guys. I'm writing this right now with nothing but the smallest amount of energy in every sense of the word, can't quite pinpoint what was it during the day, that truly exhausted me, but, hey, at least it was a very nice day (had a lovely meal as part of a local restaurant festival, so I went and had lunch at one of the places that is participating with the festival, I must say it was delicious), also, I got to finally shoot my kick-ass pouch (If I'm lucky tomorrow, which I'll go out to lunch to another place within the festival, actually that place is IMO the best place in town, so I'll use it again and perhaps shoot some stuff as part of another outfit).
> 
> So, since all of you are being quite creative and stylish and awesome, I really felt obliged to make an effort, so here it goes...
> View attachment 3739445
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739441
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739443
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739442
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739440
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739444



Hope you got your energy back.

I love LOVE this outfit. Effortless cool. [emoji41] That pouch is so, so good - kick ass indeed - can't stop looking and the the cobalt blue bracelet lol it is TDF. wrist game on point! [emoji7]


----------



## J.T.

OOTD 
BV again [emoji173]


----------



## Prada Prince

J.T. said:


> View attachment 3739605
> 
> 
> OOTD
> BV again [emoji173]



Scandi-chic! [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Prada Prince

J.T. said:


> 1. Agree with everyone! Love love Celine, my Canadian friends claim to fame is that he went to the same high school as her [emoji23] besides the amazing vocals, she does really seem like such a nice person.
> 
> 2. @Prada Prince, I think the pairing is great for a concert. Your blue bracelet also really stands out to me [emoji108]
> 
> 3. I agree with everyone the straps look great but struggle to see the purpose other than looking great on the bag.
> 
> Not sure holding the strap as a handle would be comfortable - the models in the pics look like they're balancing it on their fingers - good luck doing that with a fully loaded bag [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Thank you @J.T. ! 

I just had the silk cord changed at Cartier the other day to put me in a summer mood, absolutely love this shade of sky blue!


----------



## allanrvj

I'm usually in the Hermès subforum but can I just say: there so many hot guys on this thread! 

*goes back to lurking*


----------



## memo.alive

J.T. said:


> Hope you got your energy back.
> 
> I love LOVE this outfit. Effortless cool. [emoji41] That pouch is so, so good - kick ass indeed - can't stop looking and the the cobalt blue bracelet lol it is TDF. wrist game on point! [emoji7]


Thank you!! Well my energy is not at the normal levels but I'm hanging in there, Mr. No words (the pouch) will come to lunch again with me today so, I hope to catch some shots of it and post them soon.


----------



## memo.alive

J.T. said:


> View attachment 3739605
> 
> 
> OOTD
> BV again [emoji173]


I truly love your simple aesthetic, not everyone can pull off minimal style without falling into the boring category, although If I may, next time take a shot with the entire ensemble (footwear I'm guessing was still not decided at the moment of the shot, hahah).


----------



## J.T.

Prada Prince said:


> Thank you @J.T. !
> 
> I just had the silk cord changed at Cartier the other day to put me in a summer mood, absolutely love this shade of sky blue!
> 
> View attachment 3739721



Thank you aswell 

It really is a stunning shade! Very sophisticatede. [emoji108]


----------



## J.T.

memo.alive said:


> I truly love your simple aesthetic, not everyone can pull off minimal style without falling into the boring category, although If I may, next time take a shot with the entire ensemble (footwear I'm guessing was still not decided at the moment of the shot, hahah).



Thank you! Lol No, its actually a Scandi thing not to wear shoes indoor normally [emoji23] 

The mirror and lighting is better in our bedroom but I hate shoes in the house - while I still do it i had accidentally walked on new laid concrete yesterday in my sneakers so the soles got all black and sticky so didn't want to risk staining the wooden floor -  im bit of a neat freak [emoji85]


----------



## Prada Prince

J.T. said:


> Thank you! Lol No, its actually a Scandi thing not to wear shoes indoor normally [emoji23]
> 
> The mirror and lighting is better in our bedroom but I hate shoes in the house - while I still do it i had accidentally walked on new laid concrete yesterday in my sneakers so the soles got all black and sticky so didn't want to risk staining the wooden floor -  im bit of a neat freak [emoji85]



Amen! No shoes in the house for me either. Can't imagine tracking the day's dirt into the apartment.


----------



## J.T.

Prada Prince said:


> Amen! No shoes in the house for me either. Can't imagine tracking the day's dirt into the apartment.



Hallelujah!!!! [emoji1316]


----------



## J.T.

So this McQ backpack I bought coz I fell in love with the print and colour, but it ended up feeling a bit too young and "skater boy" for work so I almost sold it. Then I started using at as my gym bag and remembered what a great, no fuss bag it is. And for gym the print is perfect imo.

I must add I have been positively surprise how good the quality of the nylon is, and the leather is very supple for being relatively "cheap" compared to Alexander McQueen and other brands tech fabric bags.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> After what now it seems like quite a draining day, it took a lot of me, but finally I was able to get some decent shots to post on IG and obviously to share with you guys. I'm writing this right now with nothing but the smallest amount of energy in every sense of the word, can't quite pinpoint what was it during the day, that truly exhausted me, but, hey, at least it was a very nice day (had a lovely meal as part of a local restaurant festival, so I went and had lunch at one of the places that is participating with the festival, I must say it was delicious), also, I got to finally shoot my kick-ass pouch (If I'm lucky tomorrow, which I'll go out to lunch to another place within the festival, actually that place is IMO the best place in town, so I'll use it again and perhaps shoot some stuff as part of another outfit).
> 
> So, since all of you are being quite creative and stylish and awesome, I really felt obliged to make an effort, so here it goes...
> View attachment 3739445
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739441
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739443
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739442
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739440
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739444


Glad to hear that your day had some nice highlights, one of which is using your Fendi

I absolutely adore the clutch!


----------



## averagejoe

J.T. said:


> View attachment 3739605
> 
> 
> OOTD
> BV again [emoji173]


Your style is quite effortless, which I love! Keep the mod shots coming!


----------



## averagejoe

J.T. said:


> So this McQ backpack I bought coz I fell in love with the print and colour, but it ended up feeling a bit too young and "skater boy" for work so I almost sold it. Then I started using at as my gym bag and remembered what a great, no fuss bag it is. And for gym the print is perfect imo.
> 
> I must add I have been positively surprise how good the quality of the nylon is, and the leather is very supple for being relatively "cheap" compared to Alexander McQueen and other brands tech fabric bags.
> 
> View attachment 3739975


Looks great! It's funny how sometimes we end up rekindling our love for something because it is very functional. My Prada backpack has now become my work bag and I used to not like it as much, given that I don't wear backpacks often. But it is now the piece I am using daily, and I love how durable it is!


----------



## J.T.

averagejoe said:


> Your style is quite effortless, which I love! Keep the mod shots coming!





averagejoe said:


> Looks great! It's funny how sometimes we end up rekindling our love for something because it is very functional. My Prada backpack has now become my work bag and I used to not like it as much, given that I don't wear backpacks often. But it is now the piece I am using daily, and I love how durable it is!



Thank you so much! [emoji173]

I know exactly what you mean and when it comes to functionality I have reached the point where I think that no matter how beautiful a bag is, it just has to work for me, and fit my daily life....luckily I find very many bags that fall in that category  [emoji23]

You do have to post some pics of your Prada for us to admire!! [emoji6]


----------



## memo.alive

Well here we go again, candids from today, went for the safe with black, but tried to give it my spin with the touches of color and patterns...














Quite the busy week for me (this gourmet festival has me eating and shooting a lot of food, and it won't end til sunday so, hopefully more shots are coming).

Let me know what you think


----------



## J.T.

memo.alive said:


> Well here we go again, candids from today, went for the safe with black, but tried to give it my spin with the touches of color and patterns...
> View attachment 3740590
> 
> 
> View attachment 3740588
> 
> 
> View attachment 3740592
> 
> 
> View attachment 3740591
> 
> 
> View attachment 3740589
> 
> Quite the busy week for me (this gourmet festival has me eating and shooting a lot of food, and it won't end til sunday so, hopefully more shots are coming).
> 
> Let me know what you think



I'm digging the piping detailing on your jacket. I could never pull off so much colour in an outfit.

Man the Pixel bag and pouch is seriously awesome! [emoji108]


----------



## memo.alive

J.T. said:


> I'm digging the piping detailing on your jacket. I could never pull off so much colour in an outfit.
> 
> Man the Pixel bag and pouch is seriously awesome! [emoji108]


Yeah, that's exactly why I bought the jacket, TBH it was a whim from me to use the jacket since, I don't know if you've read some posts from me where I explain that, the city I live is actually hell on summer, yesterday we reached (at the hottest point of the day) 42 celsius (106 F), but since I had a very specific idea of the look I wanted for yesterday well, (and also, I'm lucky enough to work at an office where the A/C works way too well, kind of freezing) and the place we had lunch also had a nice temp.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Well here we go again, candids from today, went for the safe with black, but tried to give it my spin with the touches of color and patterns...
> View attachment 3740590
> 
> 
> View attachment 3740588
> 
> 
> View attachment 3740592
> 
> 
> View attachment 3740591
> 
> 
> View attachment 3740589
> 
> Quite the busy week for me (this gourmet festival has me eating and shooting a lot of food, and it won't end til sunday so, hopefully more shots are coming).
> 
> Let me know what you think


Looking awesome there! I love the way you coordinated the red throughout your outfit. 

I love how you used your pouch as a bag accessory. Did you buy that attachment ring separately? Or did it come with one of your other Fendis?


----------



## averagejoe

J.T. said:


> I could never pull off so much colour in an outfit.


Same here. I don't even think I have enough coloured pieces in my closet to pull off an outfit with that many colours.


----------



## ydhydh

averagejoe said:


> I saw Celine in Vegas too! She put on a good show.
> 
> I think these StrapYous are cute but waaay too small. If the top-handle of the Peekaboo was detachable, then these serve a good purpose. But since it is not detachable, then it looks like there's too much going on.
> 
> Is there a new smaller size of the Peekaboo Fit or am i just seeing things?



you're not seeing things! see the comparison below:
IMHO the smaller peekaboos need to be more slouchy, whether add more width or something, so the front would be draped more and reveal what is on the inside (thus the name peekaboo), otherwise it looks just a bit normal and briefcase-y to me, maybe it suits a lot of people, to each their own I guess


----------



## averagejoe

ydhydh said:


> you're not seeing things! see the comparison below:
> IMHO the smaller peekaboos need to be more slouchy, whether add more width or something, so the front would be draped more and reveal what is on the inside (thus the name peekaboo), otherwise it looks just a bit normal and briefcase-y to me, maybe it suits a lot of people, to each their own I guess


Thanks for the comparison pics!

I agree. It needs to be made of a much slouchier leather so that the front can drop. It's really cute in this small size but it just looks like a mini briefcase.


----------



## ydhydh

averagejoe said:


> Thanks for the comparison pics!
> 
> I agree. It needs to be made of a much slouchier leather so that the front can drop. It's really cute in this small size but it just looks like a mini briefcase.



You're welcome 
Hopefully they will make another model that actually gives us a peek of what"s inside #peekaboo LOL


----------



## ydhydh

Oh, btw guys, I'm maybe a little bit out of topic, but since this is the unofficial "boy with the bags" thread I would like to ask some opinions.

I am not the one who wanted to spend more than USD 80.000 for a bag ( that would be about Rp. 100 million , my country's currency), thus birkins and HAC are out of my zone. BUT, a dear friend of mine bought the black croco birkin and seeing it and holding it with my own eyes/hands made me crave a lot! And being the one that needs to buy a bag from the boutique I wanted to ask some opinion as I saw birkins in this thread. Because I know it is very hard for people in general to be offered birkins, but for a guy, would it be extra hard? Should I ask for it, I am afraid to ask because I might look like a fool to the SA, but if I don't ask, how would the SA know that I wanted a birkin. I am afraid that I will be investing on the merchandises just to be NOT offered a birkin. Is my question make sense? LOL

Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

ydhydh said:


> Oh, btw guys, I'm maybe a little bit out of topic, but since this is the unofficial "boy with the bags" thread I would like to ask some opinions.
> 
> I am not the one who wanted to spend more than USD 80.000 for a bag ( that would be about Rp. 100 million , my country's currency), thus birkins and HAC are out of my zone. BUT, a dear friend of mine bought the black croco birkin and seeing it and holding it with my own eyes/hands made me crave a lot! And being the one that needs to buy a bag from the boutique I wanted to ask some opinion as I saw birkins in this thread. Because I know it is very hard for people in general to be offered birkins, but for a guy, would it be extra hard? Should I ask for it, I am afraid to ask because I might look like a fool to the SA, but if I don't ask, how would the SA know that I wanted a birkin. I am afraid that I will be investing on the merchandises just to be NOT offered a birkin. Is my question make sense? LOL
> 
> Thank you


I heard that it is very difficult to be offered a Birkin unless you spend a lot at Hermes. But it wouldn't hurt to ask. The large sizes of the Birkin sometimes get rejected by their big spenders because the bag is massive on them (they are often women, too), so it means we may have a chance. People who wait in a queue in Paris outside of Hermes just to be offered a chance of buying a Birkin may still reject a Birkin 40 because it is not what they had in mind in terms of size.


----------



## ydhydh

averagejoe said:


> I heard that it is very difficult to be offered a Birkin unless you spend a lot at Hermes. But it wouldn't hurt to ask. The large sizes of the Birkin sometimes get rejected by their big spenders because the bag is massive on them (they are often women, too), so it means we may have a chance. People who wait in a queue in Paris outside of Hermes just to be offered a chance of buying a Birkin may still reject a Birkin 40 because it is not what they had in mind in terms of size.



thx for the info, I think I'm gonna start my birkin quest next year LOL


----------



## Prada Prince

ydhydh said:


> thx for the info, I think I'm gonna start my birkin quest next year LOL



Good luck with your hunt! I don't know how your local Hermes store policy works, but I was incredibly lucky to be offered my Noir Birkin 40 on a random walk-in to the boutique on a Saturday afternoon. 

So you never know, it might just happen?


----------



## ydhydh

Prada Prince said:


> Good luck with your hunt! I don't know how your local Hermes store policy works, but I was incredibly lucky to be offered my Noir Birkin 40 on a random walk-in to the boutique on a Saturday afternoon.
> 
> So you never know, it might just happen?



Oh how lucky you were! Did you bought something on that day before getting  offered? Or were you already a regular on that boutique before?


----------



## Prada Prince

ydhydh said:


> Oh how lucky you were! Did you bought something on that day before getting  offered? Or were you already a regular on that boutique before?



Nope. I had never purchased anything from that boutique before, and normally purchased my Hermes goodies from Harrods. I just so happened to stop by that boutique because it was on the way for me to walk home. 

I went in asking to look at different bags. I asked to see the Jypsiere first, and they didn't have the colour combination I wanted to see, and the S.A. asked if I'd like to see anything else. I told him either a Kelly or a Birkin. He asked if I'd consider an HAC as well, and I told him I was open-minded.

He brought me downstairs, and showed me an HAC in gris toutourelle but I wasn't convinced by the proportions of the HAC. 

He asked me what would be the ideal, and at the time I told him I wanted a Kelly 40. The S.A. felt that the Birkin would suit me better, and in any case it would be easier for me to obtain a Kelly later on, and it was rare enough for them to even get a Birkin in such a size in store. Again, I stressed that I was open minded about possibilities.

He brought out the Birkin 40 and I immediately fell in love, and the rest... is history!


----------



## ydhydh

Prada Prince said:


> Nope. I had never purchased anything from that boutique before, and normally purchased my Hermes goodies from Harrods. I just so happened to stop by that boutique because it was on the way for me to walk home.
> 
> I went in asking to look at different bags. I asked to see the Jypsiere first, and they didn't have the colour combination I wanted to see, and the S.A. asked if I'd like to see anything else. I told him either a Kelly or a Birkin. He asked if I'd consider an HAC as well, and I told him I was open-minded.
> 
> He brought me downstairs, and showed me an HAC in gris toutourelle but I wasn't convinced by the proportions of the HAC.
> 
> He asked me what would be the ideal, and at the time I told him I wanted a Kelly 40. The S.A. felt that the Birkin would suit me better, and in any case it would be easier for me to obtain a Kelly later on, and it was rare enough for them to even get a Birkin in such a size in store. Again, I stressed that I was open minded about possibilities.
> 
> He brought out the Birkin 40 and I immediately fell in love, and the rest... is history!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741364



Dear God, Allah the merciful. I am so jealous of your story, your Birkin is super fabulous on itself, yet the backstory is just too sweet to be real. Now I am most definitely includes the Birkin in my prayers. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Prada Prince

ydhydh said:


> Dear God, Allah the merciful. I am so jealous of your story, your Birkin is super fabulous on itself, yet the backstory is just too sweet to be real. Now I am most definitely includes the Birkin in my prayers. Thanks for sharing



Alhamdulillah, I was indeed very lucky! 

It was a hilarious moment while I was hemming and hawing and modeling the bag in the mirror, another S.A. came down with another guy in tow, and asked my S.A., "Is the Birkin available to be viewed?"

My SA put his hand up firmly and was "Not at the moment!"

The other guy sat down and eyeballed me trying on the Birkin, and I involuntarily clutched the bag tighter in my paws! It made my decision so much easier, and when I took the plunge, I looked victoriously at the other guy and gave him a look of, "Not today, Satan!"

[emoji12]


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Looking awesome there! I love the way you coordinated the red throughout your outfit.
> 
> I love how you used your pouch as a bag accessory. Did you buy that attachment ring separately? Or did it come with one of your other Fendis?


The ring came actually with a synthetic tail charm from Zara, the good thing about the Inditex charms (I have one from Zara and another one from Bershka) is that the ring can actually be separated from the charm, so I mix and match (one charm the ring is silver and the other one is champagne).


----------



## memo.alive

Prada Prince said:


> Alhamdulillah, I was indeed very lucky!
> 
> It was a hilarious moment while I was hemming and hawing and modeling the bag in the mirror, another S.A. came down with another guy in tow, and asked my S.A., "Is the Birkin available to be viewed?"
> 
> My SA put his hand up firmly and was "Not at the moment!"
> 
> The other guy sat down and eyeballed me trying on the Birkin, and I involuntarily clutched the bag tighter in my paws! It made my decision so much easier, and when I took the plunge, I looked victoriously at the other guy and gave him a look of, "Not today, Satan!"
> 
> [emoji12]


From what I've read on the purse blog the Birkin stories are quite varied, and just like @Prada Prince's very lucky story, there are other ones that certainly didn't end up well,  @ydhydh just have faith that, if the universe/destiny decides that you're bound to run into a Birkin on your journey, you'll eventually have one.

In that sense, I have a story to tell of a very very very weird situation with a new addition that hopefully will arrive on monday (stupid customs offices).

Once this **** bag is with me I'll share the really weird and surprising story of that purchase. (Since I know perhaps AJ will ask a little clue from me, all I can say, it's Fendi... yet again)


----------



## ydhydh

memo.alive said:


> From what I've read on the purse blog the Birkin stories are quite varied, and just like @Prada Prince's very lucky story, there are other ones that certainly didn't end up well,  @ydhydh just have faith that, if the universe/destiny decides that you're bound to run into a Birkin on your journey, you'll eventually have one.
> 
> In that sense, I have a story to tell of a very very very weird situation with a new addition that hopefully will arrive on monday (stupid customs offices).
> 
> Once this **** bag is with me I'll share the really weird and surprising story of that purchase. (Since I know perhaps AJ will ask a little clue from me, all I can say, it's Fendi... yet again)



thanks for the heads up, I think letting the urge lies on the faith will be the best then, LOL. Wow, what Fendi hmm, more clue?


----------



## memo.alive

In the meantime, seems I'm getting the hang of this again, shots from today (I really need to take advantage of this sunlight during the summer when I get home from work, on winter it's deep black when I check out from the office)...
























Have a great weekend you guys, BUT!!! Don't forget to document your adventures and post'em here!

P.S. Yes, I think I'm getting a little over board with Mr. NoWords, but let's just say he's kind of my sidekick / uniform for this restaurant festival week, also, today's meal was very disappointing, I really hope the weekend choices turn out to be better. Also, he's constant annoyed expression I'm positive its because I never share my sweets with him.

Also, this just happened, and I can't, I'm dead...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> In the meantime, seems I'm getting the hang of this again, shots from today (I really need to take advantage of this sunlight during the summer when I get home from work, on winter it's deep black when I check out from the office)...
> View attachment 3741806
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741810
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741812
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741811
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741808
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741813
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741807
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741809
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend you guys, BUT!!! Don't forget to document your adventures and post'em here!
> 
> P.S. Yes, I think I'm getting a little over board with Mr. NoWords, but let's just say he's kind of my sidekick / uniform for this restaurant festival week, also, today's meal was very disappointing, I really hope the weekend choices turn out to be better. Also, he's constant annoyed expression I'm positive its because I never share my sweets with him.
> 
> Also, this just happened, and I can't, I'm dead...



Great outfit! Loving the pink and your Fendi pieces. Nice shoes, too.


----------



## memo.alive

Ok so, I'm not usually in the habit of watching entire runways, but, for some fortuitous reason, my FB feed showed the pre-recorded Hermés (sorry if I'm not writing with the correct tilde, my keyboard is weird in that way) show and, well, even though I really thought generally the collection, although it has some really nice colors, the pieces to me were like meh, 2 things really stood out, the baseball Bolide (especially the blue one) and the indigo croc bomber jacket, that jacket was the ****! Sorry I'm not attaching pictures, (believe me, I tried searching online)


----------



## memo.alive

Also, is it me or the men's shows are showing really skinny (I mean like reaaaaally skinny) dudes? TBH, I don't think that's sending an appropriate message, either to us or young guys, I get that you practically need moving mannequins to show the collections and for the clothes and accessories not to be eclipsed by the wearer but, I mean seriously?

When I saw the Fendi show all the guys were so skinny too, and it actually bothered me a little, I mean, I've always had body image issues, (mainly because the mainstream media keeps on repeating the way I look is not the right one) but besides that, I think they're just going a little overboard with the anorexic-esque look.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Also, is it me or the men's shows are showing really skinny (I mean like reaaaaally skinny) dudes? TBH, I don't think that's sending an appropriate message, either to us or young guys, I get that you practically need moving mannequins to show the collections and for the clothes and accessories not to be eclipsed by the wearer but, I mean seriously?
> 
> When I saw the Fendi show all the guys were so skinny too, and it actually bothered me a little, I mean, I've always had body image issues, (mainly because the mainstream media keeps on repeating the way I look is not the right one) but besides that, I think they're just going a little overboard with the anorexic-esque look.


I don't have a problem with the choice of male models. I mean, it used to be that the male model was muscular (think DSquared2 and Dolce and Gabbana male models). But I'm glad that there are also a lot of skinny male models on the runway now. I think of it more in a positive light: That skinny can be attributed to the stereotypical "masculine" ideal as well. 

If you come to think of it, all advertisements (and media) kind of tell people that they're not good enough, or happy enough,...unless they have this new bag, or these new clothes, this new watch, this slim physique, etc. I buy into it easily, but at the end of the day, it's a false promise. Once someone gets that bag, or that body type, then what? Then it's onto the next bag (or the same bag but in exotic leather), or getting even bigger (or skinnier) at the gym, etc. It's constant dissatisfaction with ourselves and what we have.

I think that we should prioritize finding an achievable, happy, and healthy medium. If it means going to the gym more/less, eating more/less, spending more/less, or just staying the way we are to achieve this, then we've done ourselves a favour. 

Now I just need to take my own advice


----------



## averagejoe

I got a new charm from Coach! I think it's adorable. Almost like an Anya Hindmarch charm with its graphic colours and studs which resemble the top of Lego pieces. Here it is with my Peekaboo:


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I got a new charm from Coach! I think it's adorable. Almost like an Anya Hindmarch charm with its graphic colours and studs which resemble the top of Lego pieces. Here it is with my Peekaboo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743883
> View attachment 3743884
> View attachment 3743885



Love the Lego texturing!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about celebrating Eid with my Louis Vuitton Epi Doc PM. I've paired it with the Bandouliere Race, Franz the apres-ski Prada bear, and my floral Givenchy sandals... 










The various shades of blue are complemented by my blue diamonds, slate grey Valentino rockstuds and the sky blue Cartier trinity bracelet... 




I've also included another WIMB shot, though Azzedine decided to make a guest appearance...


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I got a new charm from Coach! I think it's adorable. Almost like an Anya Hindmarch charm with its graphic colours and studs which resemble the top of Lego pieces. Here it is with my Peekaboo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743883
> View attachment 3743884
> View attachment 3743885


I love it!!!!!!!!!! Coach is really upping their game with their charms...


----------



## memo.alive

Prada Prince said:


> Out and about celebrating Eid with my Louis Vuitton Epi Doc PM. I've paired it with the Bandouliere Race, Franz the apres-ski Prada bear, and my floral Givenchy sandals...
> 
> View attachment 3744117
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744119
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744120
> 
> 
> The various shades of blue are complemented by my blue diamonds, slate grey Valentino rockstuds and the sky blue Cartier trinity bracelet...
> 
> View attachment 3744123
> 
> 
> I've also included another WIMB shot, though Azzedine decided to make a guest appearance...
> 
> View attachment 3744122


I said it in IG and I'll say it again, Azzedine is just the best photobombing that WIMB shot...


----------



## memo.alive

Prada Prince said:


> Out and about celebrating Eid with my Louis Vuitton Epi Doc PM. I've paired it with the Bandouliere Race, Franz the apres-ski Prada bear, and my floral Givenchy sandals...
> 
> View attachment 3744117
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744119
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744120
> 
> 
> The various shades of blue are complemented by my blue diamonds, slate grey Valentino rockstuds and the sky blue Cartier trinity bracelet...
> 
> View attachment 3744123
> 
> 
> I've also included another WIMB shot, though Azzedine decided to make a guest appearance...
> 
> View attachment 3744122


Also loving that Le Bon Marché canvas bag is really nice...


----------



## memo.alive

Ok so, today has been an amazing day (also, to all the Muslim guys here at the forum that check this thread, happy holiday to you guys, I'm sorry I don't know exactly the specifics of your holiday, but taking from @Prada Prince's IGs pics, it's an important day for you guys, so, hope all of you had a peaceful, happy and joyous day), today was the last day of the restaurant festival (it lasted the entire week) so this was the 5th place I was lucky to visit to take advantage of the special priced menus, I decided earlier last week that I wanted to at least visit this place (I never visited or even heard of before) to try and go out of the same places (I already knew and visit frequently) and to get to know a new place, thankfully my choice was a very wise one, this place's food is just fantastic (or at least the three courses that were served as a part of the special priced menu were), all I can say, I had such a good time with the meal, I think that really inspired me (also, the decor of the place was something I liked as well) so on my way to the bathroom (and may I say inside it) I just couldn't pass the opportunity to get some shots with the nifty mirrors and also, outside, it was a very bright, pretty day so I asked my concierge photographer (aka my mom) to take some shots (poor thing, she endured direct sunlight on her face while giving in to my whim), anyways, it's been a while since I've been so happy with the results, I couldn't not share the shots with you guys, here they are (although I don't think my outfit is quite inspired, I really liked the end results), it may seem weird, but I'm really excited for tomorrow (yes, I'm excited for a monday, what's wrong with me) since probably tomorrow the cryptic Fendi goodie I bought recently will finally arrive (after more than a week being kidnapped by customs agents, and with no explanation as to why):





















P.S. Also, now that I think of it, perhaps this song has NOTHING to do with this post or the mood of if but, I just thought of it while ending this post so, here it is...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Ok so, today has been an amazing day (also, to all the Muslim guys here at the forum that check this thread, happy holiday to you guys, I'm sorry I don't know exactly the specifics of your holiday, but taking from @Prada Prince's IGs pics, it's an important day for you guys, so, hope all of you had a peaceful, happy and joyous day), today was the last day of the restaurant festival (it lasted the entire week) so this was the 5th place I was lucky to visit to take advantage of the special priced menus, I decided earlier last week that I wanted to at least visit this place (I never visited or even heard of before) to try and go out of the same places (I already knew and visit frequently) and to get to know a new place, thankfully my choice was a very wise one, this place's food is just fantastic (or at least the three courses that were served as a part of the special priced menu were), all I can say, I had such a good time with the meal, I think that really inspired me (also, the decor of the place was something I liked as well) so on my way to the bathroom (and may I say inside it) I just couldn't pass the opportunity to get some shots with the nifty mirrors and also, outside, it was a very bright, pretty day so I asked my concierge photographer (aka my mom) to take some shots (poor thing, she endured direct sunlight on her face while giving in to my whim), anyways, it's been a while since I've been so happy with the results, I couldn't not share the shots with you guys, here they are (although I don't think my outfit is quite inspired, I really liked the end results), it may seem weird, but I'm really excited for tomorrow (yes, I'm excited for a monday, what's wrong with me) since probably tomorrow the cryptic Fendi goodie I bought recently will finally arrive (after more than a week being kidnapped by customs agents, and with no explanation as to why):
> View attachment 3744288
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744293
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744290
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744291
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744292
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744289
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744294
> 
> 
> P.S. Also, now that I think of it, perhaps this song has NOTHING to do with this post or the mood of if but, I just thought of it while ending this post so, here it is...



Nice mod shots! 

If you're interested in theother version of the shoes you have, it just went on another markdown on Ssense for a great price (53% off):

https://www.ssense.com/en-ca/men/product/fendi/multicolor-zig-zag-sneakers/1763613






We have a similar event here in Toronto that is about to start next month called "Summerlicious". They have "prix-fixe" 3-course menu selections at each restaurant, and it's a great opportunity to try out new fancy restaurants. 

I hope you get your Fendi today!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Nice mod shots!
> 
> If you're interested in theother version of the shoes you have, it just went on another markdown on Ssense for a great price (53% off):
> 
> https://www.ssense.com/en-ca/men/product/fendi/multicolor-zig-zag-sneakers/1763613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a similar event here in Toronto that is about to start next month called "Summerlicious". They have "prix-fixe" 3-course menu selections at each restaurant, and it's a great opportunity to try out new fancy restaurants.
> 
> I hope you get your Fendi today!


Thank you for the heads up, actually even though those kicks are nice too, I think I'm quite satisfied with the ones I bought already, and also, since that other version is currently in stock at the luxury department store they might get on sale here, although the ones I want on sale (and I hope they will get to 50% off) are the bag bug kicks.

And yeah, those kind of festivals are really nice, in here it's called "San Pedro Restaurant Week" since the city or municipality that organizes the event (and also all the restaurants must be located within that city) is "San Pedro" or "Saint Peter", what really sucks is that it is just 7 days and there are more than 100 venues to choose from, it's kind of frustrating since at least in my case I don't even get to visit the 10% of the places, and I usually visit places I already know.

Also on SSense, I'm really annoyed since, now they're reaching 70% off discounts, I had hopes for the backpack fendi faces charm (it's the same face as my pouch with the colors of the sneakers but it's a backpack charm) but it seems they run out since I just entered and don't see the charm anywhere on the site (or at least on the Sale section).


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Thank you for the heads up, actually even though those kicks are nice too, I think I'm quite satisfied with the ones I bought already, and also, since that other version is currently in stock at the luxury department store they might get on sale here, although the ones I want on sale (and I hope they will get to 50% off) are the bag bug kicks.
> 
> And yeah, those kind of festivals are really nice, in here it's called "San Pedro Restaurant Week" since the city or municipality that organizes the event (and also all the restaurants must be located within that city) is "San Pedro" or "Saint Peter", what really sucks is that it is just 7 days and there are more than 100 venues to choose from, it's kind of frustrating since at least in my case I don't even get to visit the 10% of the places, and I usually visit places I already know.
> 
> Also on SSense, I'm really annoyed since, now they're reaching 70% off discounts, I had hopes for the backpack fendi faces charm (it's the same face as my pouch with the colors of the sneakers but it's a backpack charm) but it seems they run out since I just entered and don't see the charm anywhere on the site (or at least on the Sale section).


Summerlicious goes on for 2 weeks here, and we have a winter version called "Winterlicious", also for 2 weeks. It's not as special when it runs too long, but one week is quite short.

I'm annoyed at Ssense's up to 70% off sale because the strap I want is just 31% off (I hardly see pieces I want for 70% off). It'll be just over $1000 CDN after tax for the strap, and it's not a good discount at all. Still, there are only 2 left. Still wondering if I should.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Summerlicious goes on for 2 weeks here, and we have a winter version called "Winterlicious", also for 2 weeks. It's not as special when it runs too long, but one week is quite short.
> 
> I'm annoyed at Ssense's up to 70% off sale because the strap I want is just 31% off (I hardly see pieces I want for 70% off). It'll be just over $1000 CDN after tax for the strap, and it's not a good discount at all. Still, there are only 2 left. Still wondering if I should.


I don't know, I mean, even though it's a cool strap, at least IMO the money is not worth it, way too expensive still, then again, I have a different appreciation for that strap, since I don't consider it is that mixable (mostly due to the red), then again, think about it, and if you decide to get it I hope there's still stock so you can grab one.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> I don't know, I mean, even though it's a cool strap, at least IMO the money is not worth it, way too expensive still, then again, I have a different appreciation for that strap, since I don't consider it is that mixable (mostly due to the red), then again, think about it, and if you decide to get it I hope there's still stock so you can grab one.


I hope so too. I don't know if it will go down any more. Sigh...

I do want it. Apparently the other side is blue but there aren't any pictures of it.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I hope so too. I don't know if it will go down any more. Sigh...
> 
> I do want it. Apparently the other side is blue but there aren't any pictures of it.


Well in that case that makes it more interesting and dynamic, although I've never seen pictures of that model on the other side, how did you find out about the blue color?


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Well in that case that makes it more interesting and dynamic, although I've never seen pictures of that model on the other side, how did you find out about the blue color?


It says on the ssense website in the description that the other side is navy. I'm wondering if it is a light or dark navy (most likely dark). Hard to tell without any pics.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> It says on the ssense website in the description that the other side is navy. I'm wondering if it is a light or dark navy (most likely dark). Hard to tell without any pics.



To be honest, I don't think the strap is worth paying more than $1,000. Fundamentally, it is still just a strap, to accessorise a bag. Even though there's a different colour on the other side, it's just a solid colour, as evidenced by similar-styled straps. 




Have you considered this particular model from the Canadian Fendi website? I like this model, and I think it's a more worthwhile purchase, as it's more reasonably priced, and has an interesting design as well. 







Just my two cents!


----------



## memo.alive

I want the first one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I really despise Fendi on this situation, why couldn't they stock at least 1 unit of that strap to my country?!?!?!?


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> To be honest, I don't think the strap is worth paying more than $1,000. Fundamentally, it is still just a strap, to accessorise a bag. Even though there's a different colour on the other side, it's just a solid colour, as evidenced by similar-styled straps.
> 
> View attachment 3744670
> 
> 
> Have you considered this particular model from the Canadian Fendi website? I like this model, and I think it's a more worthwhile purchase, as it's more reasonably priced, and has an interesting design as well.
> 
> View attachment 3744672
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744673
> 
> 
> Just my two cents!


Thanks for the advice. It's not even selling out on the Fendi site despite the better prices. I rather get a Vuitton Bandouliere strap.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Thanks for the advice. It's not even selling out on the Fendi site despite the better prices. I rather get a Vuitton Bandouliere strap.



Go for Vuitton! Hehe.


----------



## J.T.

averagejoe said:


> I got a new charm from Coach! I think it's adorable. Almost like an Anya Hindmarch charm with its graphic colours and studs which resemble the top of Lego pieces. Here it is with my Peekaboo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743883
> View attachment 3743884
> View attachment 3743885





Prada Prince said:


> Out and about celebrating Eid with my Louis Vuitton Epi Doc PM. I've paired it with the Bandouliere Race, Franz the apres-ski Prada bear, and my floral Givenchy sandals...
> 
> View attachment 3744117
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744119
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744120
> 
> 
> The various shades of blue are complemented by my blue diamonds, slate grey Valentino rockstuds and the sky blue Cartier trinity bracelet...
> 
> View attachment 3744123
> 
> 
> I've also included another WIMB shot, though Azzedine decided to make a guest appearance...
> 
> View attachment 3744122



@averagejoe - Loving that bag charm!!!

@Prada Prince - yet again, wrist game on point, the blue hues pairing looks so great


----------



## J.T.

memo.alive said:


> Ok so, today has been an amazing day (also, to all the Muslim guys here at the forum that check this thread, happy holiday to you guys, I'm sorry I don't know exactly the specifics of your holiday, but taking from @Prada Prince's IGs pics, it's an important day for you guys, so, hope all of you had a peaceful, happy and joyous day), today was the last day of the restaurant festival (it lasted the entire week) so this was the 5th place I was lucky to visit to take advantage of the special priced menus, I decided earlier last week that I wanted to at least visit this place (I never visited or even heard of before) to try and go out of the same places (I already knew and visit frequently) and to get to know a new place, thankfully my choice was a very wise one, this place's food is just fantastic (or at least the three courses that were served as a part of the special priced menu were), all I can say, I had such a good time with the meal, I think that really inspired me (also, the decor of the place was something I liked as well) so on my way to the bathroom (and may I say inside it) I just couldn't pass the opportunity to get some shots with the nifty mirrors and also, outside, it was a very bright, pretty day so I asked my concierge photographer (aka my mom) to take some shots (poor thing, she endured direct sunlight on her face while giving in to my whim), anyways, it's been a while since I've been so happy with the results, I couldn't not share the shots with you guys, here they are (although I don't think my outfit is quite inspired, I really liked the end results), it may seem weird, but I'm really excited for tomorrow (yes, I'm excited for a monday, what's wrong with me) since probably tomorrow the cryptic Fendi goodie I bought recently will finally arrive (after more than a week being kidnapped by customs agents, and with no explanation as to why):
> View attachment 3744288
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744293
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744290
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744291
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744292
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744289
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744294
> 
> 
> P.S. Also, now that I think of it, perhaps this song has NOTHING to do with this post or the mood of if but, I just thought of it while ending this post so, here it is...






averagejoe said:


> Nice mod shots!
> 
> If you're interested in theother version of the shoes you have, it just went on another markdown on Ssense for a great price (53% off):
> 
> https://www.ssense.com/en-ca/men/product/fendi/multicolor-zig-zag-sneakers/1763613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a similar event here in Toronto that is about to start next month called "Summerlicious". They have "prix-fixe" 3-course menu selections at each restaurant, and it's a great opportunity to try out new fancy restaurants.
> 
> I hope you get your Fendi today!



@memo.alive Those shoes are awesome, but man i am also crazy about the sneakers @averagejoe linked to [emoji108][emoji91]


----------



## memo.alive

J.T. said:


> @memo.alive Those shoes are awesome, but man i am also crazy about the sneakers @averagejoe linked to [emoji108][emoji91]


It's the HypnoWaves dude, they're really hard to resist...


----------



## memo.alive

Ok so, (haha, I'm such a tease I can't even...) do you guys remember a couple of weeks back, I told you guys about a very suspicious eBay listing of a peekaboo? Hehehehe...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Ok so, (haha, I'm such a tease I can't even...) do you guys remember a couple of weeks back, I told you guys about a very suspicious eBay listing of a peekaboo? Hehehehe...


Oh you won it?! It sold for like $2000!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Oh you won it?! It sold for like $2000!


Actually 1900, yeah, it was a bit pricey but considering the retail price was around 5 grand, I think it wasn't that bad of a deal, and it turns out it is definitely authentic, I think I was my worst enemy since, the pictures I asked the seller to provide, I'm positive were the reason people started bidding.

I'll tell you the story tomorrow on the reveal but, this one, the universe definitely wanted me to have, also, I know I'm well known for my olives and yellows combo, but my zodiac colors (and also very favorite of mine throughout my entire life) are brown and dark red / burgundy so...

Also, I really thought it would be in a way worse state, I think I was forunate enough the seller actually did keep some sort of care with this one, the smooth leather (on the outside) looks practically new, just some scuffs that aren't really that noticeable (the entire exterior). Ironically, some kind of noticeable scuffs are on the front inside panel, then again, not so noticeable and fortunately just a couple.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Actually 1900, yeah, it was a bit pricey but considering the retail price was around 5 grand, I think it wasn't that bad of a deal, and it turns out it is definitely authentic, I think I was my worst enemy since, the pictures I asked the seller to provide, I'm positive were the reason people started bidding.
> 
> I'll tell you the story tomorrow on the reveal but, this one, the universe definitely wanted me to have, also, I know I'm well known for my olives and yellows combo, but my zodiac colors (and also very favorite of mine throughout my entire life) are brown and dark red / burgundy so...
> 
> Also, I really thought it would be in a way worse state, I think I was forunate enough the seller actually did keep some sort of care with this one, the smooth leather (on the outside) looks practically new, just some scuffs that aren't really that noticeable (the entire exterior). Ironically, some kind of noticeable scuffs are on the front inside panel, then again, not so noticeable and fortunately just a couple.


CONGRATULATIONS! What an amazing price for an amazing piece! I'm sure you drove up the bid price with your request. 

It wouldn't be as good of a price on my end in Canada. I just got something on Ebay, and after currency conversion, shipping, and duties, the item ended up costing double its numerical value in USD (but now in CDN). Yikes! So if I got a bag around $1900, I'm looking at almost $4000 after everything. Not that $4000 is a bad price for a Peekaboo, but it certainly isn't $1900 anymore! And on top of that, I didn't want to risk getting a fake because I am not as familiar with authenticating Fendi (even though I own a Peekaboo myself). I'm glad that it turned out to be authentic.

Please share pictures!!! And mod shots too if you can!!!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> CONGRATULATIONS! What an amazing price for an amazing piece! I'm sure you drove up the bid price with your request.
> 
> It wouldn't be as good of a price on my end in Canada. I just got something on Ebay, and after currency conversion, shipping, and duties, the item ended up costing double its numerical value in USD (but now in CDN). Yikes! So if I got a bag around $1900, I'm looking at almost $4000 after everything. Not that $4000 is a bad price for a Peekaboo, but it certainly isn't $1900 anymore! And on top of that, I didn't want to risk getting a fake because I am not as familiar with authenticating Fendi (even though I own a Peekaboo myself). I'm glad that it turned out to be authentic.
> 
> Please share pictures!!! And mod shots too if you can!!!


Well actually, well this as part of the story but (I'm sorry I'm getting the mod shots cookin' throughout the day... I hope) the 1900 were actually settled because I initially asked the seller to ship the package to an address within the US so a sort of picking up service (more of a clandestine 'skip the customs' shipping service) would go to the PO Box where the package would be sent and then bring it home to me, but obviously they'd charge me for it, in fact they charge 15% of the value payed for the package, so, I initially under offered the 1900 but then the seller said for that price he'd send me the package, all duties and expenses on him and sent straight to my house, so, that's why it was settled on 1900.

I won't get into more details since I want to tell the entire story on the reveal post, I really hope I can get some decent mod shots soon, if not, at least I'll take some pics of the bag and perhaps on the weekend I'll convince my photographer (aka mom) to agree to another shoot, haha.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Well actually, well this as part of the story but (I'm sorry I'm getting the mod shots cookin' throughout the day... I hope) the 1900 were actually settled because I initially asked the seller to ship the package to an address within the US so a sort of picking up service (more of a clandestine 'skip the customs' shipping service) would go to the PO Box where the package would be sent and then bring it home to me, but obviously they'd charge me for it, in fact they charge 15% of the value payed for the package, so, I initially under offered the 1900 but then the seller said for that price he'd send me the package, all duties and expenses on him and sent straight to my house, so, that's why it was settled on 1900.
> 
> I won't get into more details since I want to tell the entire story on the reveal post, I really hope I can get some decent mod shots soon, if not, at least I'll take some pics of the bag and perhaps on the weekend I'll convince my photographer (aka mom) to agree to another shoot, haha.


Can't wait to see your pictures! And what a nice, accommodating seller!


----------



## memo.alive

*iF YOU'RE IN THE MOOD TO READ, GO AHEAD, THIS IS A LOOOONG ONE... *(otherwise, you can jump straight to the pics at the bottom if reading my rants isn't really your thing...)

Ugh, oh well, I did make a lot of fuss about this post, TBH I'm kinda disappointed on me, since I really wanted to do this reveal with all the pomp and circumstance but, well, sometimes things don't turn out as planned (specifically perhaps on the lack of effort and inspiration), so, this post I think, the interesting part will be the story, so here it goes (yeah, I know, I'll try to be as brief and pragmatic as possible [or not ], trust me, I'm the first to know I get a little carried away while writing).

So as I said yesterday, I don't know if you guys remember a couple of weeks back, for some weird reason, I ended up searching something on google, and randomly (as it usually happens) Google showed this eBay listing (if I recall correctly the listing had almost zero relation to what I was actually googling) and it caught my eye, I enter and see this very pretty Peekaboo on the pics and the most bunkers price (less than a grand) for a bag that, from the looks of the pics was in very good shape, obviously my instant reaction was to tell  you guys about it and ask for your opinion (since, things that seem to good to be true usually are not that good, or in this case a question of true for that matter), Obviously you guys were prompt in sending me your comments, and my logical side said "dude, c'mon..." but something forced me to contact the seller and find out more, in a way to test the waters.

Turns out the seller answered very quickly and was very kind and polite, so I saw an opportunity and obviously I started asking specific questions and also, asked for a lot (I mean a lot, it was a list of easily 15 shots of different angles that I knew were checkpoints for engravings and other authenticity marks) of shots of the bag in question, to what the seller promptly complied.

To my surprise (quite frankly the last thing I expected) the bag was indeed authentic, all the shots were correct and due to the focused and very close angles, the bag did seem to be in a very good condition (considering it's a runway model from F/W 2015, almost 2 years old). So that's when my mind just obsessed with the idea of owning that item, but, since it was an auction (no direct buy was available) I didn't want to show my cards either to the seller or other potential bidders, so, I thanked the seller and told him I'd be making a bid soon, that was a tuesday, the auction ended a sunday evening. I knew that I had to wait until the last couple of minutes to make a bidding or counter offer to ensure my chance of success and also not attract much attention to the listing, at that moment nobody had made a bid and only a few people actually saw the listing.

I anxiously waited til sunday evening, and then it was the moment of truth, 2 bids on, I started my initial offer, wasn't the maximum bidder, then I started going up in 50 USD increments, on, and on, and on, till it went to my max limit, still wasn't enough, I gave up, also, since I waited til the last couple of minutes the auction closed right away.

For some reason, I really had this feeling that, perhaps, something could go wrong with the winning bid (I strangely thought the person who put the maximum bid, perhaps didn't think it could go that high, but wanted to ensure the item would be won). I accepted my defeat and moved on, without shaking that scenario off my head.

Next day (monday) I was still thinking of the lost peekaboo, night came and as I was doing my nightly workout, I got my phone out of my pants and had a message from the seller (I honestly didn't know what that could mean). Turns out, the EXACT THING that I suspected could happen, JUST DID. The seller contacted me and said the winner of the auction hadn't paid him and asked me if I was still interested on the bag. I immediately replied yes, but that I couldn't honor my last bid, he asked me to contact him outside eBay directly via text (at first this was a red flag for me, since it is highly advised not to do that). I ended up contacting him and after some push and pull, we settled on a price, still I was highly suspicious since this transaction was about to happen outside the comfort and safety of eBay, I told the seller I wasn't quite comfortable doing things that way, and then he offered for the transaction to be done through PayPal, since he said "it has buyer protection as well". Turned out he was absolutely right, I agreed and next day, the money was sent.

Wednesday noon came and nothing from the seller (my anxiety was pushing in at a thousand miles per second), I contacted the guy and then got a very calming reply, he confirmed he received the payment and was about to drop the package at the shipping service (phew!). Next day morning (thursday) package had already arrived at the distribution center in town, obviously since it was an imported package the obnoxiously shady and slow customs process hadn't even started, by afternoon that day (like I suspected) an "exception" happened to the clearance process and the package was detained (with no explanation as to why I might add). Next day, still on the exception status, I called the shipping service, they assured me this process, even when not completely regular, was not so out of the ordinary, and that perhaps, by monday next week they'd have more information.

A VEEEERY LONG WEEKEND PASSED...

Monday, called again, now the story was different, they told me this exception was nothing further from ordinary (*FREAKS OUT VIOLENTLY*), I asked for an explanation, the customs agents didn't give any to the shipping service, next day, called again, they told me that a guy from the shipping service tried to contact me, they gave me his e-mail, that e-mail was probably one of the fastest ones I've written and sent. He called me and explained the situation, still I wasn't very happy about it but at least I was less anxious, he said he expected for the package to be released by the end of the week of perhaps at the beginning of the next one (SOOOO... NOT... IDEAL!!).

Thursday, no news yet, I e-mailed him again, asking him if any other strategies by my part could be put in motion, replied about half an hour later, my package had already been released by the customs agents, and most surely by Monday (this weeks Monday) I'd have my package.

Long story short (AS IF!), it arrived yesterday (FINALLYYYYY), I inspected it, and since it has suede, I was determined to give it the TLC it so deserved and needed, went out to a department store, bought some cleaning trinkets for suede (since I already had lotions for cleaning and moisturizing regular leather) and I got down to business...

The rest is history (well, actually not, since I don't think I've left out any detail from the last 2 weeks, hahaha), and now for all those that were way too lazy to read the entire post (just like me trying to get some decent mod shots today) ta daaaaaah...












(I know, so not worth the entire read for such lazy ass shots, sorry, I promise I'll do a better job with the bag soon...)


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> *iF YOU'RE IN THE MOOD TO READ, GO AHEAD, THIS IS A LOOOONG ONE... *(otherwise, you can jump straight to the pics at the bottom if reading my rants isn't really your thing...)
> 
> Ugh, oh well, I did make a lot of fuss about this post, TBH I'm kinda disappointed on me, since I really wanted to do this reveal with all the pomp and circumstance but, well, sometimes things don't turn out as planned (specifically perhaps on the lack of effort and inspiration), so, this post I think, the interesting part will be the story, so here it goes (yeah, I know, I'll try to be as brief and pragmatic as possible [or not ], trust me, I'm the first to know I get a little carried away while writing).
> 
> So as I said yesterday, I don't know if you guys remember a couple of weeks back, for some weird reason, I ended up searching something on google, and randomly (as it usually happens) Google showed this eBay listing (if I recall correctly the listing had almost zero relation to what I was actually googling) and it caught my eye, I enter and see this very pretty Peekaboo on the pics and the most bunkers price (less than a grand) for a bag that, from the looks of the pics was in very good shape, obviously my instant reaction was to tell  you guys about it and ask for your opinion (since, things that seem to good to be true usually are not that good, or in this case a question of true for that matter), Obviously you guys were prompt in sending me your comments, and my logical side said "dude, c'mon..." but something forced me to contact the seller and find out more, in a way to test the waters.
> 
> Turns out the seller answered very quickly and was very kind and polite, so I saw an opportunity and obviously I started asking specific questions and also, asked for a lot (I mean a lot, it was a list of easily 15 shots of different angles that I knew were checkpoints for engravings and other authenticity marks) of shots of the bag in question, to what the seller promptly complied.
> 
> To my surprise (quite frankly the last thing I expected) the bag was indeed authentic, all the shots were correct and due to the focused and very close angles, the bag did seem to be in a very good condition (considering it's a runway model from F/W 2015, almost 2 years old). So that's when my mind just obsessed with the idea of owning that item, but, since it was an auction (no direct buy was available) I didn't want to show my cards either to the seller or other potential bidders, so, I thanked the seller and told him I'd be making a bid soon, that was a tuesday, the auction ended a sunday evening. I knew that I had to wait until the last couple of minutes to make a bidding or counter offer to ensure my chance of success and also not attract much attention to the listing, at that moment nobody had made a bid and only a few people actually saw the listing.
> 
> I anxiously waited til sunday evening, and then it was the moment of truth, 2 bids on, I started my initial offer, wasn't the maximum bidder, then I started going up in 50 USD increments, on, and on, and on, till it went to my max limit, still wasn't enough, I gave up, also, since I waited til the last couple of minutes the auction closed right away.
> 
> For some reason, I really had this feeling that, perhaps, something could go wrong with the winning bid (I strangely thought the person who put the maximum bid, perhaps didn't think it could go that high, but wanted to ensure the item would be won). I accepted my defeat and moved on, without shaking that scenario off my head.
> 
> Next day (monday) I was still thinking of the lost peekaboo, night came and as I was doing my nightly workout, I got my phone out of my pants and had a message from the seller (I honestly didn't know what that could mean). Turns out, the EXACT THING that I suspected could happen, JUST DID. The seller contacted me and said the winner of the auction hadn't paid him and asked me if I was still interested on the bag. I immediately replied yes, but that I couldn't honor my last bid, he asked me to contact him outside eBay directly via text (at first this was a red flag for me, since it is highly advised not to do that). I ended up contacting him and after some push and pull, we settled on a price, still I was highly suspicious since this transaction was about to happen outside the comfort and safety of eBay, I told the seller I wasn't quite comfortable doing things that way, and then he offered for the transaction to be done through PayPal, since he said "it has buyer protection as well". Turned out he was absolutely right, I agreed and next day, the money was sent.
> 
> Wednesday noon came and nothing from the seller (my anxiety was pushing in at a thousand miles per second), I contacted the guy and then got a very calming reply, he confirmed he received the payment and was about to drop the package at the shipping service (phew!). Next day morning (thursday) package had already arrived at the distribution center in town, obviously since it was an imported package the obnoxiously shady and slow customs process hadn't even started, by afternoon that day (like I suspected) an "exception" happened to the clearance process and the package was detained (with no explanation as to why I might add). Next day, still on the exception status, I called the shipping service, they assured me this process, even when not completely regular, was not so out of the ordinary, and that perhaps, by monday next week they'd have more information.
> 
> A VEEEERY LONG WEEKEND PASSED...
> 
> Monday, called again, now the story was different, they told me this exception was nothing further from ordinary (*FREAKS OUT VIOLENTLY*), I asked for an explanation, the customs agents didn't give any to the shipping service, next day, called again, they told me that a guy from the shipping service tried to contact me, they gave me his e-mail, that e-mail was probably one of the fastest ones I've written and sent. He called me and explained the situation, still I wasn't very happy about it but at least I was less anxious, he said he expected for the package to be released by the end of the week of perhaps at the beginning of the next one (SOOOO... NOT... IDEAL!!).
> 
> Thursday, no news yet, I e-mailed him again, asking him if any other strategies by my part could be put in motion, replied about half an hour later, my package had already been released by the customs agents, and most surely by Monday (this weeks Monday) I'd have my package.
> 
> Long story short (AS IF!), it arrived yesterday (FINALLYYYYY), I inspected it, and since it has suede, I was determined to give it the TLC it so deserved and needed, went out to a department store, bought some cleaning trinkets for suede (since I already had lotions for cleaning and moisturizing regular leather) and I got down to business...
> 
> The rest is history (well, actually not, since I don't think I've left out any detail from the last 2 weeks, hahaha), and now for all those that were way too lazy to read the entire post (just like me trying to get some decent mod shots today) ta daaaaaah...
> View attachment 3746268
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746265
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746267
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746266
> 
> 
> (I know, so not worth the entire read for such lazy ass shots, sorry, I promise I'll do a better job with the bag soon...)


Oh so _this _was the mystery parcel stuck in customs. What a story! I'd be freaking out during each instance, like losing the auction, then getting a "shady" offer, and then the seller not replying immediately after payment, and then customs. I'd lose my mind over it! But it was worth it in your case. Sometimes I guess some things are too good _and _true!

It is absolutely stunning!


----------



## J.T.

memo.alive said:


> *iF YOU'RE IN THE MOOD TO READ, GO AHEAD, THIS IS A LOOOONG ONE... *(otherwise, you can jump straight to the pics at the bottom if reading my rants isn't really your thing...)
> 
> Ugh, oh well, I did make a lot of fuss about this post, TBH I'm kinda disappointed on me, since I really wanted to do this reveal with all the pomp and circumstance but, well, sometimes things don't turn out as planned (specifically perhaps on the lack of effort and inspiration), so, this post I think, the interesting part will be the story, so here it goes (yeah, I know, I'll try to be as brief and pragmatic as possible [or not ], trust me, I'm the first to know I get a little carried away while writing).
> 
> So as I said yesterday, I don't know if you guys remember a couple of weeks back, for some weird reason, I ended up searching something on google, and randomly (as it usually happens) Google showed this eBay listing (if I recall correctly the listing had almost zero relation to what I was actually googling) and it caught my eye, I enter and see this very pretty Peekaboo on the pics and the most bunkers price (less than a grand) for a bag that, from the looks of the pics was in very good shape, obviously my instant reaction was to tell  you guys about it and ask for your opinion (since, things that seem to good to be true usually are not that good, or in this case a question of true for that matter), Obviously you guys were prompt in sending me your comments, and my logical side said "dude, c'mon..." but something forced me to contact the seller and find out more, in a way to test the waters.
> 
> Turns out the seller answered very quickly and was very kind and polite, so I saw an opportunity and obviously I started asking specific questions and also, asked for a lot (I mean a lot, it was a list of easily 15 shots of different angles that I knew were checkpoints for engravings and other authenticity marks) of shots of the bag in question, to what the seller promptly complied.
> 
> To my surprise (quite frankly the last thing I expected) the bag was indeed authentic, all the shots were correct and due to the focused and very close angles, the bag did seem to be in a very good condition (considering it's a runway model from F/W 2015, almost 2 years old). So that's when my mind just obsessed with the idea of owning that item, but, since it was an auction (no direct buy was available) I didn't want to show my cards either to the seller or other potential bidders, so, I thanked the seller and told him I'd be making a bid soon, that was a tuesday, the auction ended a sunday evening. I knew that I had to wait until the last couple of minutes to make a bidding or counter offer to ensure my chance of success and also not attract much attention to the listing, at that moment nobody had made a bid and only a few people actually saw the listing.
> 
> I anxiously waited til sunday evening, and then it was the moment of truth, 2 bids on, I started my initial offer, wasn't the maximum bidder, then I started going up in 50 USD increments, on, and on, and on, till it went to my max limit, still wasn't enough, I gave up, also, since I waited til the last couple of minutes the auction closed right away.
> 
> For some reason, I really had this feeling that, perhaps, something could go wrong with the winning bid (I strangely thought the person who put the maximum bid, perhaps didn't think it could go that high, but wanted to ensure the item would be won). I accepted my defeat and moved on, without shaking that scenario off my head.
> 
> Next day (monday) I was still thinking of the lost peekaboo, night came and as I was doing my nightly workout, I got my phone out of my pants and had a message from the seller (I honestly didn't know what that could mean). Turns out, the EXACT THING that I suspected could happen, JUST DID. The seller contacted me and said the winner of the auction hadn't paid him and asked me if I was still interested on the bag. I immediately replied yes, but that I couldn't honor my last bid, he asked me to contact him outside eBay directly via text (at first this was a red flag for me, since it is highly advised not to do that). I ended up contacting him and after some push and pull, we settled on a price, still I was highly suspicious since this transaction was about to happen outside the comfort and safety of eBay, I told the seller I wasn't quite comfortable doing things that way, and then he offered for the transaction to be done through PayPal, since he said "it has buyer protection as well". Turned out he was absolutely right, I agreed and next day, the money was sent.
> 
> Wednesday noon came and nothing from the seller (my anxiety was pushing in at a thousand miles per second), I contacted the guy and then got a very calming reply, he confirmed he received the payment and was about to drop the package at the shipping service (phew!). Next day morning (thursday) package had already arrived at the distribution center in town, obviously since it was an imported package the obnoxiously shady and slow customs process hadn't even started, by afternoon that day (like I suspected) an "exception" happened to the clearance process and the package was detained (with no explanation as to why I might add). Next day, still on the exception status, I called the shipping service, they assured me this process, even when not completely regular, was not so out of the ordinary, and that perhaps, by monday next week they'd have more information.
> 
> A VEEEERY LONG WEEKEND PASSED...
> 
> Monday, called again, now the story was different, they told me this exception was nothing further from ordinary (*FREAKS OUT VIOLENTLY*), I asked for an explanation, the customs agents didn't give any to the shipping service, next day, called again, they told me that a guy from the shipping service tried to contact me, they gave me his e-mail, that e-mail was probably one of the fastest ones I've written and sent. He called me and explained the situation, still I wasn't very happy about it but at least I was less anxious, he said he expected for the package to be released by the end of the week of perhaps at the beginning of the next one (SOOOO... NOT... IDEAL!!).
> 
> Thursday, no news yet, I e-mailed him again, asking him if any other strategies by my part could be put in motion, replied about half an hour later, my package had already been released by the customs agents, and most surely by Monday (this weeks Monday) I'd have my package.
> 
> Long story short (AS IF!), it arrived yesterday (FINALLYYYYY), I inspected it, and since it has suede, I was determined to give it the TLC it so deserved and needed, went out to a department store, bought some cleaning trinkets for suede (since I already had lotions for cleaning and moisturizing regular leather) and I got down to business...
> 
> The rest is history (well, actually not, since I don't think I've left out any detail from the last 2 weeks, hahaha), and now for all those that were way too lazy to read the entire post (just like me trying to get some decent mod shots today) ta daaaaaah...
> View attachment 3746268
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746265
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746267
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746266
> 
> 
> (I know, so not worth the entire read for such lazy ass shots, sorry, I promise I'll do a better job with the bag soon...)



Nerve wrecking, but the bag is truly beautiful. the ombré effect [emoji7]


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Oh so _this _was the mystery parcel stuck in customs. What a story! I'd be freaking out during each instance, like losing the auction, then getting a "shady" offer, and then the seller not replying immediately after payment, and then customs. I'd lose my mind over it! But it was worth it in your case. Sometimes I guess some things are too good _and _true!
> 
> It is absolutely stunning!


Yeah, well, I had to learn to compose and calm myself through it all, thank you for reading the story! I honestly think very few people will actually read the entire post, it is soo long, haha.

And yeah, it's a fantastic bag, the only thing now is that, I just realized my bags are way more camera ready than me, I don't know how I feel about that, hahaha...


----------



## memo.alive

J.T. said:


> Nerve wrecking, but the bag is truly beautiful. the ombré effect [emoji7]


I know right?!?!? From that runway, several variations of color were made in that ombré, but the universe has a funny way of doing things, I think the one I liked the most from the runway (the color combination specifically) is the one that I was able to get.

I never even imagined I'd have a PB "collection", I mean, I just bought my first one in february (also, that one has a story too, but that story, even when not that heart-stopping is quite long, it was a months long process) so I certainly wasn't on the lookout for another one, but once again, lately I truly believe in the power of the universe and destiny and, what happened with this bag, to me is huge evidence of the cosmic works in my life.

I just accepted what the universe had for me and here we are. I really hope you can find the PB of your dreams soon, perhaps you can score a steal like me . I'm certainly not an authority in authentication but, I'm very good at finding oddities in my bags (meaning, engravings, marks, etc) so, if you ever run into a possible PB steal and you're in doubt, let me know and perhaps I could help you, also, the lovely authenticators at the authentication thread will certainly help as well.


----------



## J.T.

memo.alive said:


> I know right?!?!? From that runway, several variations of color were made in that ombré, but the universe has a funny way of doing things, I think the one I liked the most from the runway (the color combination specifically) is the one that I was able to get.
> 
> I never even imagined I'd have a PB "collection", I mean, I just bought my first one in february (also, that one has a story too, but that story, even when not that heart-stopping is quite long, it was a months long process) so I certainly wasn't on the lookout for another one, but once again, lately I truly believe in the power of the universe and destiny and, what happened with this bag, to me is huge evidence of the cosmic works in my life.
> 
> I just accepted what the universe had for me and here we are. I really hope you can find the PB of your dreams soon, perhaps you can score a steal like me . I'm certainly not an authority in authentication but, I'm very good at finding oddities in my bags (meaning, engravings, marks, etc) so, if you ever run into a possible PB steal and you're in doubt, let me know and perhaps I could help you, also, the lovely authenticators at the authentication thread will certainly help as well.



Thanks. I really do think PB is stunning but I am still leaning very much towards the Cabat or a Birking as my HG. But I think I will give the PB another look when in New York later this year...
[emoji85]


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> I know right?!?!? From that runway, several variations of color were made in that ombré, but the universe has a funny way of doing things, I think the one I liked the most from the runway (the color combination specifically) is the one that I was able to get.
> 
> I never even imagined I'd have a PB "collection", I mean, I just bought my first one in february (also, that one has a story too, but that story, even when not that heart-stopping is quite long, it was a months long process) so I certainly wasn't on the lookout for another one, but once again, lately I truly believe in the power of the universe and destiny and, what happened with this bag, to me is huge evidence of the cosmic works in my life.
> 
> I just accepted what the universe had for me and here we are. I really hope you can find the PB of your dreams soon, perhaps you can score a steal like me . I'm certainly not an authority in authentication but, I'm very good at finding oddities in my bags (meaning, engravings, marks, etc) so, if you ever run into a possible PB steal and you're in doubt, let me know and perhaps I could help you, also, the lovely authenticators at the authentication thread will certainly help as well.


I want a Peekaboo collection, too


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> thank you for reading the story! I honestly think very few people will actually read the entire post, it is soo long, haha.


It's the stories that make these bags more than just bags for us. Each of my pieces have a story, whether it's how I got them for a good price, how they were hard to find, how much I've been lusting after them (and finally getting my hands on them), or what an ordeal I had to go through to get them.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I want a Peekaboo collection, too


You know, I must confess, the seller (since I have him as a contact on whatsapp) told me yesterday that he has more Fendi pieces, at the beginning I was like "GO AWAY SATAN" (I did tell him if he was trying to hurt my wallet) but then I remembered that you were looking for another PB, would you like me to ask him if he has another PB he wants to sell?

And if he does I'll ask for some pics, let me know if you'd be interested.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> You know, I must confess, the seller (since I have him as a contact on whatsapp) told me yesterday that he has more Fendi pieces, at the beginning I was like "GO AWAY SATAN" (I did tell him if he was trying to hurt my wallet) but then I remembered that you were looking for another PB, would you like me to ask him if he has another PB he wants to sell?
> 
> And if he does I'll ask for some pics, let me know if you'd be interested.


He has more than one?!

Probably not at this moment. Too broke, but thank you. I have a bag to reveal soon too but it's not a Fendi. It wasn't too expensive, but I recently got a leather jacket, Balenciaga bag, two pairs of shoes (including the Fendis), the Coach charm, and a bunch of clothes, and I think I need to stop. Feels like I'm buying something all the time. Unless he can wait one more month...


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> He has more than one?!
> 
> Probably not at this moment. Too broke, but thank you. I have a bag to reveal soon too but it's not a Fendi. It wasn't too expensive, but I recently got a leather jacket, Balenciaga bag, two pairs of shoes (including the Fendis), the Coach charm, and a bunch of clothes, and I think I need to stop. Feels like I'm buying something all the time. Unless he can wait one more month...


Actually I told him to wait, since I just bought the PB from him, if you're ever interested just tell me, actually I think next month at least I'll ask him what Fendi goodies he has.

From what I got, I think he either works in fashion press or something like that, since he told me my PB was a press sample (which immediately explained why he was willing to get rid of the bag for such a low price, since, well, he didn't actually pay for it).


----------



## Prada Prince

More mod shots of the day... was out to brunch in the beautiful London sunshine... 










Along with some arm candy shots...


----------



## J.T.

Bag-rotation....
Limited edition Mulberry Brynmore tote.

I love this bag! It has so many carrying options, leather is durable and it fits loads 




When carried without strap


----------



## averagejoe

J.T. said:


> Bag-rotation....
> Limited edition Mulberry Brynmore tote.
> 
> I love this bag! It has so many carrying options, leather is durable and it fits loads
> 
> View attachment 3752008
> 
> 
> When carried without strap
> 
> View attachment 3752009


I love how the leather folds down with the handles when you wear it with the messenger strap. Very nice!


----------



## memo.alive

J.T. said:


> Bag-rotation....
> Limited edition Mulberry Brynmore tote.
> 
> I love this bag! It has so many carrying options, leather is durable and it fits loads
> 
> View attachment 3752008
> 
> 
> When carried without strap
> 
> View attachment 3752009


Such a lovely colorblock tote, I like the sides folding when hanging from the tote handles, the hardware is quite nice as well, actually in one of the pics it looks as it is gold, but in the closeup it looks ruthenium finished, I really like hardware accents that aren't the typical palladium/silver finish, I wish a PB would come up with ruthenium finish hardware, but then again, I shall not be greedy, I'm very thankful for my entire collection (and my unexpected PB collection ).

Lovely seeing another post from you. Keep'em coming!


----------



## memo.alive

Wanted to post these yesterday but, well, life, anyways, here it is, the new shiny toy (including shiny toys hanging,)












P.S. The fancy lady having that yummy piece of cake is my mom .


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Wanted to post these yesterday but, well, life, anyways, here it is, the new shiny toy (including shiny toys hanging,)
> View attachment 3752580
> 
> 
> View attachment 3752583
> 
> 
> View attachment 3752581
> 
> 
> View attachment 3752582
> 
> 
> P.S. The fancy lady having that yummy piece of cake is my mom .


So jealous of your new Peekaboo!  It is GORGEOUS!

And what a cute name,"It's Cake O'Clock"!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> So jealous of your new Peekaboo!  It is GORGEOUS!
> 
> And what a cute name,"It's Cake O'Clock"!


Well that's not the name of the place, but I really liked that sign. Actually all over the place they have these sort of phrases, there's another one on one of the walls that says "Just give me that piece of cake and nobody gets hurt", that place is heaven dessert wise, but it's the body effects afterwards that are not so heavenly, hahahaha.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Well that's not the name of the place, but I really liked that sign. Actually all over the place they have these sort of phrases, there's another one on one of the walls that says "Just give me that piece of cake and nobody gets hurt", that place is heaven dessert wise, but it's the body effects afterwards that are not so heavenly, hahahaha.


I love it! The place that gets me in the US is the Cheesecake Factory, and one is opening in Toronto, Canada by the end of this year. Yikes!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I love it! The place that gets me in the US is the Cheesecake Factory, and one is opening in Toronto, Canada by the end of this year. Yikes!


Well not to brag but, I think this one has way better cakes, it seems to me the cheesecake factory, even when they have these amazing and yummy cakes, I think they're quite industrial and mass produced, this place is local, it has only begun to grow just around town (I think they have 3 other shops on the state) and cakes are quite artisanal, they're just the bomb! A lot of these gourmet / food boutiques have been spawning around town, the city has been through this sort of food renaissance. Although I really can't wait to visit Canada, a very dear friend of mine lives there, and she can't stop seducing me into visiting Toronto, I think perhaps I'll visit in the fall, the trip is not a sure thing yet, but I really hope I get to know a little of Canada soon.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Well not to brag but, I think this one has way better cakes, it seems to me the cheesecake factory, even when they have these amazing and yummy cakes, I think they're quite industrial and mass produced, this place is local, it has only begun to grow just around town (I think they have 3 other shops on the state) and cakes are quite artisanal, they're just the bomb! A lot of these gourmet / food boutiques have been spawning around town, the city has been through this sort of food renaissance. Although I really can't wait to visit Canada, a very dear friend of mine lives there, and she can't stop seducing me into visiting Toronto, I think perhaps I'll visit in the fall, the trip is not a sure thing yet, but I really hope I get to know a little of Canada soon.


Oh we should meet up if you come by! It'll be fun! Toronto has some nice food places. 

I know that Cheesecake Factory is a chain, but I think it has a bit of an unusual impression on me because my first time going was on my very first vacation as an adult (trip to Vegas) and everything was just so much more special. I went into some designer boutiques for the first time (we never had many before in Toronto, but that changed in the last 7 years. We now have so many boutiques here), including Dior which was like heaven to me because it is my favourite brand of all time. My third trip to Vegas in 2014 was when I first tried the Fendi Peekaboo, and when I fell in love with it. Here's my picture of the bag at the Fendi at Crystals which I took so I could remember trying on a bag that, at that time, I thought I would never own:


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Oh we should meet up if you come by! It'll be fun! Toronto has some nice food places.
> 
> I know that Cheesecake Factory is a chain, but I think it has a bit of an unusual impression on me because my first time going was on my very first vacation as an adult (trip to Vegas) and everything was just so much more special. I went into some designer boutiques for the first time (we never had many before in Toronto, but that changed in the last 7 years. We now have so many boutiques here), including Dior which was like heaven to me because it is my favourite brand of all time. My third trip to Vegas in 2014 was when I first tried the Fendi Peekaboo, and when I fell in love with it. Here's my picture of the bag at the Fendi at Crystals which I took so I could remember trying on a bag that, at that time, I thought I would never own:
> View attachment 3752668


I must confess it looks odd that way, although I'm guessing that's the big size? Or is it the size we have? Anyways, yeah, I was actually thinking of asking you the same when the trip was confirmed, we def should meet up! Us PB buddies should get together! I'll update you on the trip status, I think by early August I should know more, the reason I want to go in the fall is because I always like to travel around my B'day, my first international trip was to NY on 2010 and I had really lovely memories,

I decided that on my B'day I'd have the best time, by morning I strolled through 5th avenue, it was just amazing, then on the afternoon I took a "fall leaves" tour. Also I want to go in the fall to Toronto since my friend tells me that, just like upstate NY the city gets this gorgeous colors through the foliage, unfortunately in my town, fall well, doesn't ever feel like fall, we don't have the beautiful multicolored foliage, we just have the nuisance of all the leaves saturating the streets.

Also, funny you mentioned that you tried a bag you thought you'd never get, actually early last year I saw the LV Armand (on the site), and was daydreaming, since I saw the price and I thought to myself (as if!). A year passed by and now I have a more expensive bag (the PB I bought is way more expensive, or at least the USD price) than that one and a growing collection of nice bags (which I really must stop accumulating, way too much money spent on a very short period of time).

Funny how things change isn't it?


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> I must confess it looks odd that way, although I'm guessing that's the big size? Or is it the size we have? Anyways, yeah, I was actually thinking of asking you the same when the trip was confirmed, we def should meet up! Us PB buddies should get together! I'll update you on the trip status, I think by early August I should know more, the reason I want to go in the fall is because I always like to travel around my B'day, my first international trip was to NY on 2010 and I had really lovely memories,
> 
> I decided that on my B'day I'd have the best time, by morning I strolled through 5th avenue, it was just amazing, then on the afternoon I took a "fall leaves" tour. Also I want to go in the fall to Toronto since my friend tells me that, just like upstate NY the city gets this gorgeous colors through the foliage, unfortunately in my town, fall well, doesn't ever feel like fall, we don't have the beautiful multicolored foliage, we just have the nuisance of all the leaves saturating the streets.
> 
> Also, funny you mentioned that you tried a bag you thought you'd never get, actually early last year I saw the LV Armand (on the site), and was daydreaming, since I saw the price and I thought to myself (as if!). A year passed by and now I have a more expensive bag (the PB I bought is way more expensive, or at least the USD price) than that one and a growing collection of nice bags (which I really must stop accumulating, way too much money spent on a very short period of time).
> 
> Funny how things change isn't it?


Yeah it is funny. When the SA told me the price was over $5000 USD, I was startled. I didn't expect it to be _that _pricey. I saw it on the runway, and thought it would be 3K tops. Didn't think Fendi priced that high at the time. It is indeed the large size in the picture, or I guess it's the medium (not the small one we have. Is your new suede one the larger one or the same size as your olive green one?). I thought that it would be something that I could dream about but never own. Fast forward 2 years and now I own the bag. Wow.

Please PM me the details if you are visiting so I can meet up with you. I can hang out with you for at least one of the days here as a "tour guide" of sorts. When you come, we probably have our Winners Runway event and I'm sure to take you there for great deals on designer stuff, if you're up for it, that is.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Yeah it is funny. When the SA told me the price was over $5000 USD, I was startled. I didn't expect it to be _that _pricey. I saw it on the runway, and thought it would be 3K tops. Didn't think Fendi priced that high at the time. It is indeed the large size in the picture, or I guess it's the medium (not the small one we have. Is your new suede one the larger one or the same size as your olive green one?). I thought that it would be something that I could dream about but never own. Fast forward 2 years and now I own the bag. Wow.
> 
> Please PM me the details if you are visiting so I can meet up with you. I can hang out with you for at least one of the days here as a "tour guide" of sorts. When you come, we probably have our Winners Runway event and I'm sure to take you there for great deals on designer stuff, if you're up for it, that is.


OMG!! Why did you have to mention "great deals on designer stuff"... this trip is poised to be very interesting, now I really want it to happen so bad!!! Yeah, sure, you'll be among the first to know, if everything goes well, I'd be around town last week of October up to the first week of November, (that's the goal) but maybe since I'll be staying at my friend's and I depend on her being there,(she told me perhaps she'd be traveling around that time) so maybe it could be third and final week of October (since it's a long way from home I tend to travel more than a week, so perhaps I'll be around for 10 days).

Thank you for the offering, I'll sure take you up on that!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Yeah it is funny. When the SA told me the price was over $5000 USD, I was startled. I didn't expect it to be _that _pricey. I saw it on the runway, and thought it would be 3K tops. Didn't think Fendi priced that high at the time. It is indeed the large size in the picture, or I guess it's the medium (not the small one we have. Is your new suede one the larger one or the same size as your olive green one?). I thought that it would be something that I could dream about but never own. Fast forward 2 years and now I own the bag. Wow.
> 
> Please PM me the details if you are visiting so I can meet up with you. I can hang out with you for at least one of the days here as a "tour guide" of sorts. When you come, we probably have our Winners Runway event and I'm sure to take you there for great deals on designer stuff, if you're up for it, that is.


Also, here's the comparison, they're the same size, although I think due to the material and the way the front panel gives in (the ombré one, gives in a lot more than the cuoio Romano one) they look a little different:



I must say I feel quite lucky (or may I say blessed) to have such different models, and yet I feel they both really match my style...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Also, here's the comparison, they're the same size, although I think due to the material and the way the front panel gives in (the ombré one, gives in a lot more than the cuoio Romano one) they look a little different:
> View attachment 3752692
> 
> 
> I must say I feel quite lucky (or may I say blessed) to have such different models, and yet I feel they both really match my style...


 I want another Peekaboo. The blue one went on an "okay" sale at Ssense but sold out before I could afford it, as did the StrapYou. Sigh...


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I want another Peekaboo. The blue one went on an "okay" sale at Ssense but sold out before I could afford it, as did the StrapYou. Sigh...


Well someting better is on your way, I'd prefer the baby blue / blue one that I published days back, or well, at least I really like statement making color combinations, also, the ones with qbic studs are so cool. And I still long for that StrapYou, hahaha.


----------



## J.T.

averagejoe said:


> I love how the leather folds down with the handles when you wear it with the messenger strap. Very nice!




Thanks I Love the look aswell 



memo.alive said:


> Such a lovely colorblock tote, I like the sides folding when hanging from the tote handles, the hardware is quite nice as well, actually in one of the pics it looks as it is gold, but in the closeup it looks ruthenium finished, I really like hardware accents that aren't the typical palladium/silver finish, I wish a PB would come up with ruthenium finish hardware, but then again, I shall not be greedy, I'm very thankful for my entire collection (and my unexpected PB collection ).
> 
> Lovely seeing another post from you. Keep'em coming!



Thank you, it's the lighting playing tricks, the hardware is gunmetal.

Your PBs are looking soooo good!!! [emoji108]


----------



## J.T.

memo.alive said:


> Also, here's the comparison, they're the same size, although I think due to the material and the way the front panel gives in (the ombré one, gives in a lot more than the cuoio Romano one) they look a little different:
> View attachment 3752692
> 
> 
> I must say I feel quite lucky (or may I say blessed) to have such different models, and yet I feel they both really match my style...



Live this little family portrait! 
You carry them very well definite match


----------



## averagejoe

I wore my Balenciaga City XL for the first time today and I am in love! The blue looks a lot lighter than in the first pic. The colour is close to the second picture in real life. The bag is so soft and unstructured that it collapses when I set it down. I owned 4 Balenciaga bags prior to this one, and only one had leather comparable and as nice as this one. One of mine even required me to moisturize the leather because it looked so dry, and wasn't that soft. I think that's the reason I started to fall out of love with the brand in the first place, but I think I'm back in love again. 

Thanks for all your feedback on whether or not to keep the bag. Your suggestions were all on the lines of keeping it, and I'm glad I did!

Sorry, there is no Fendi in this post. There are very few members in the Balenciaga men's thread, and I rather post here with our community.





This is my Balenciaga collection back in 2012 (picture is from that year). I added one more canvas-leather men's S Squash duffle to this collection, and then sold them all. The one in the middle is the one with the dry leather. You can see that it didn't even have the veins in the leather that Balenciaga is known for. I had already moisturized it weeks prior and it still looks dry. I bought it from Holts and my excitement at finding a style the same size as the Weekender but with a shoulder strap (and a more "masculine", briefcase-like appearance) meant that I didn't notice that the leather was dry and less pliable, until I started using it. The leather on the one on the left (the men's Besace) was great (and it is my first Balenciaga), but I stopped using messenger bags of this style so I sold it along with the one on the right (the Folk).


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I wore my Balenciaga City XL for the first time today and I am in love! The blue looks a lot lighter than in the first pic. The colour is close to the second picture in real life. The bag is so soft and unstructured that it collapses when I set it down. I owned 4 Balenciaga bags prior to this one, and only one had leather comparable and as nice as this one. One of mine even required me to moisturize the leather because it looked so dry, and wasn't that soft. I think that's the reason I started to fall out of love with the brand in the first place, but I think I'm back in love again.
> 
> Thanks for all your feedback on whether or not to keep the bag. Your suggestions were all on the lines of keeping it, and I'm glad I did!
> 
> Sorry, there is no Fendi in this post. There are very few members in the Balenciaga men's thread, and I rather post here with our community.
> 
> View attachment 3754429
> View attachment 3754430
> 
> 
> This is my Balenciaga collection back in 2012 (picture is from that year). I added one more canvas-leather men's S Squash duffle to this collection, and then sold them all. The one in the middle is the one with the dry leather. You can see that it didn't even have the veins in the leather that Balenciaga is known for. I had already moisturized it weeks prior and it still looks dry. I bought it from Holts and my excitement at finding a style the same size as the Weekender but with a shoulder strap (and a more "masculine", briefcase-like appearance) meant that I didn't notice that the leather was dry and less pliable, until I started using it. The leather on the one on the left (the men's Besace) was great (and it is my first Balenciaga), but I stopped using messenger bags of this style so I sold it along with the one on the right (the Folk).


That is such a neat color! Also loving the summer shades on your getup. Definitely a wise choice to keep it! And yeah, this thread stopped being Fendi exclusive a while ago hahah.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> That is such a neat color! Also loving the summer shades on your getup. Definitely a wise choice to keep it! And yeah, this thread stopped being Fendi exclusive a while ago hahah.


Thanks! I wanted to wear my new Fendi neon blue sneakers but they didn't go with the outfit. I wanna wear them soon!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Thanks! I wanted to wear my new Fendi neon blue sneakers but they didn't go with the outfit. I wanna wear them soon!


Yeah, it would have broken the balance and the beach friendly color scheme you went for. Don't even remind of sneakers! The one I want, are still not being marked down, and the Burberry ones I want, are now only at Gilt, and those fothermuckers are not giving in with the discount...

On the other hand () Nordstrom has 2 very interesting items at a sensible price so, only time will tell, hahaha.

Also, a local e-outlet had this Tom Ford shades sale, and the ones I really liked sold out when I finally noticed the sale, I really would've liked to get them:





Also speaking of interesting shades, these really caught my eye, although pictures have me confused,I don't know if they're orange or yellow/gold:
http://www.matchesfashion.com/intl/...-Composit-1-0-pantos-style-sunglasses-1070852


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Yeah, it would have broken the balance and the beach friendly color scheme you went for. Don't even remind of sneakers! The one I want, are still not being marked down, and the Burberry ones I want, are now only at Gilt, and those fothermuckers are not giving in with the discount...
> 
> On the other hand () Nordstrom has 2 very interesting items at a sensible price so, only time will tell, hahaha.
> 
> Also, a local e-outlet had this Tom Ford shades sale, and the ones I really liked sold out when I finally noticed the sale, I really would've liked to get them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also speaking of interesting shades, these really caught my eye, although pictures have me confused,I don't know if they're orange or yellow/gold:
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/intl/...-Composit-1-0-pantos-style-sunglasses-1070852


Oh I LOVE those Dior Homme Composite 1.0 sunglasses! I had a chance to get them in silver for a good price, but I couldn't because I need prescription lenses and the Composites cannot take custom prescription lenses. Oh well. I feel that they are more likely orange, because the picture with the male model has the sunglasses appearing orange, and the guy's skin isn't all edited and lightened so I think that is the accurate colour. The last two pics are with bright lights with a white background, so it won't show the proper colour in real life. I think you will look great in them! The converted price showing on my screen is far too high. Even the SoReals cost less in my country than the original price of these Composites on MatchesFashion. I hope the price you see is actually better.

The Tom Fords look good! So artsy and unique! Sorry to hear that you couldn't get them. I've wanted a pair of Tom Fords for a while but everytime I choose between sunglasses, I end up picking a different brand. I think I would've chosen these, though, if they were available. They look like clip-ons on glasses, but much cooler.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> this thread stopped being Fendi exclusive a while ago hahah.





memo.alive said:


> Also speaking of interesting shades, these really caught my eye, although pictures have me confused,I don't know if they're orange or yellow/gold:
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/intl/...-Composit-1-0-pantos-style-sunglasses-1070852



By the way, you should post more shots of your wonderful SoReals in the Dudes and their Diors thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dudes-and-their-diors.784718/. We can use more photos , especially if you end up getting these Composite 1.0 sunglasses, too.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> By the way, you should post more shots of your wonderful SoReals in the Dudes and their Diors thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dudes-and-their-diors.784718/. We can use more photos , especially if you end up getting these Composite 1.0 sunglasses, too.


Well I don't know, I guess I'll have to analyze it, I mean, I really like orange, and have a lot of orange accesories but then again, orange is not that easy to pull off, the price on my screen appears as 204 GBP, but I'm guessing that's before shipping, taxes and duties, also I'm seeing that for my country they don't have DDP service, I guess that means I'm probably never shopping from them (just like Mr. Porter).


----------



## memo.alive

memo.alive said:


> Well I don't know, I guess I'll have to analyze it, I mean, I really like orange, and have a lot of orange accesories but then again, orange is not that easy to pull off, the price on my screen appears as 204 GBP, but I'm guessing that's before shipping, taxes and duties, also I'm seeing that for my country they don't have DDP service, I guess that means I'm probably never shopping from them (just like Mr. Porter).


I said it before and I'll say it again, do companies actually have never heard of Borderfree or service like that? I mean, they're really losing customers just because of that. That's why I love Gilt so much, I think they were the first international site I visited that had the DDP option and I could see the full price of the item including every related cost, and I just could remove the hassle of the customs process and let the shipping company just do their thing.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> I said it before and I'll say it again, do companies actually have never heard of Borderfree or service like that? I mean, they're really losing customers just because of that. That's why I love Gilt so much, I think they were the first international site I visited that had the DDP option and I could see the full price of the item including every related cost, and I just could remove the hassle of the customs process and let the shipping company just do their thing.


I'm sorry to hear that. MatchesFashion has duties paid for Canada. I emailed them a while ago asking if they would eventually offer it because of their wonderful Fendi selection. They said that they were looking into it, and then they did it! Sadly, I haven't bought anything from them still. The sale prices are nice (especially tax free) but I tend to buy from many different places when the sales season starts, and I manage to find great deals at Holt Renfrew during every sale, which limits my money for other stores. This current Holt Renfrew sale did a number on my bank account.  But I got some great pieces!!!  They took my business away from Saks, which didn't beat Holts to each next markdown. Saks is currently at up to 60% off, but Holts already did their up to 80%, and lots of pieces were actually 80% off.

And I prefer not letting shipping companies do their thing, unless it's Ebay. Even then, it's a shock almost every time the duties are slapped on. I want to know exactly how much I will spend, and not have to wonder if there will be a bad surprise down the road.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. MatchesFashion has duties paid for Canada. I emailed them a while ago asking if they would eventually offer it because of their wonderful Fendi selection. They said that they were looking into it, and then they did it! Sadly, I haven't bought anything from them still. The sale prices are nice (especially tax free) but I tend to buy from many different places when the sales season starts, and I manage to find great deals at Holt Renfrew during every sale, which limits my money for other stores. This current Holt Renfrew sale did a number on my bank account.  But I got some great pieces!!!  They took my business away from Saks, which didn't beat Holts to each next markdown. Saks is currently at up to 60% off, but Holts already did their up to 80%, and lots of pieces were actually 80% off.
> 
> And I prefer not letting shipping companies do their thing, unless it's Ebay. Even then, it's a shock almost every time the duties are slapped on. I want to know exactly how much I will spend, and not have to wonder if there will be a bad surprise down the road.


Well I was referring with letting shipping companies do their thing as in, when it's a DDP service, the site and the shipping company are the ones dealing with the customs process, since as a customer through a DDP service you pay everything upfront and no additional charges will be made, that's why I love stores that give you the exact price the minute you open the item's page, Not all sites have that, I've only seen it in a couple, I mean, Saks, Nordstrom, Shopbop, Ruelala and others you'll get your full bill just prior to confirm the purchase during checkout, Gilt and Farfetch actually tell you everything but the shipping cost, which is quite a feat, I consider it quite a feat since the complexities of knowing how to calculate additional customs charges, duties, taxes and very localized stuff, and displaying it on the go on the site, is definitely something extremely cumbersome technology wise (the geek in me just came out to play right this second).


----------



## Christofle

Do Fendi bag bugs get discounted beyond 50%? I'm thinking of picking up my first Fendi item tonight but I'm not sure if I should wait for a second round of discounts. I know that the charms are no longer as sought after as they once were and I've noticed them being discounted up to about 50% the last couple of seasons.


----------



## memo.alive

Christofle said:


> Do Fendi bag bugs get discounted beyond 50%? I'm thinking of picking up my first Fendi item tonight but I'm not sure if I should wait for a second round of discounts. I know that the charms are no longer as sought after as they once were and I've noticed them being discounted up to about 50% the last couple of seasons.


Well that depends on where (if it's a department store, since it's their inventory, they can do whatever they want, Fendi boutiques certainly don't mark down bag bugs, or at least not to my knowledge), but, well according to my SA at Fendi, she says that bag bugs are not made in large quantities, and I haven't seen many places where they get actually discounted, perhaps the 50% off deal is the right one...


----------



## Christofle

memo.alive said:


> Well that depends on where (if it's a department store, since it's their inventory, they can do whatever they want, Fendi boutiques certainly don't mark down bag bugs, or at least not to my knowledge), but, well according to my SA at Fendi, she says that bag bugs are not made in large quantities, and I haven't seen many places where they get actually discounted, perhaps the 50% off deal is the right one...



Well the charm has been sold out at Neiman Marcus so maybe it's Canadian retailers having issues, since I haven't really seen many in the wild compared to during my travels.


----------



## Christofle

Meh. I just don't want to miss out, since I've wanted a bag bug forever. This blacked out example is right up my alley so I've ordered it and it should be arriving shortly.


----------



## memo.alive

Christofle said:


> Meh. I just don't want to miss out, since I've wanted a bag bug forever. This blacked out example is right up my alley so I've ordered it and it should be arriving shortly.


Congrats!!! Please share shots of your bug in action here! A bag bug is always a good choice of charm for a bag, I think it adds a nice graphic fun twist and also adds texture due to the fur.


----------



## Christofle

memo.alive said:


> Congrats!!! Please share shots of your bug in action here! A bag bug is always a good choice of charm for a bag, I think it adds a nice graphic fun twist and also adds texture due to the fur.



Thanks! I'll definitely upload some shots but I'll be waiting for late July to open it on my birthday with some H goodies.


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Thanks! I'll definitely upload some shots but I'll be waiting for late July to open it on my birthday with some H goodies.


Congratulations! Did you get it on Ssense? 

I haven't seen the bugs marked past 50%. I have seen the backpack charms and pom poms marked at higher discounts, but not the bugs. So if you got it for 50%, consider it a good deal.


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! Did you get it on Ssense?
> 
> I haven't seen the bugs marked past 50%. I have seen the backpack charms and pom poms marked at higher discounts, but not the bugs. So if you got it for 50%, consider it a good deal.



I got it off ssense at 53% off plus a lovely 15% tax.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I wore my Balenciaga City XL for the first time today and I am in love! The blue looks a lot lighter than in the first pic. The colour is close to the second picture in real life. The bag is so soft and unstructured that it collapses when I set it down. I owned 4 Balenciaga bags prior to this one, and only one had leather comparable and as nice as this one. One of mine even required me to moisturize the leather because it looked so dry, and wasn't that soft. I think that's the reason I started to fall out of love with the brand in the first place, but I think I'm back in love again.
> 
> Thanks for all your feedback on whether or not to keep the bag. Your suggestions were all on the lines of keeping it, and I'm glad I did!
> 
> Sorry, there is no Fendi in this post. There are very few members in the Balenciaga men's thread, and I rather post here with our community.
> 
> View attachment 3754429
> View attachment 3754430
> 
> 
> This is my Balenciaga collection back in 2012 (picture is from that year). I added one more canvas-leather men's S Squash duffle to this collection, and then sold them all. The one in the middle is the one with the dry leather. You can see that it didn't even have the veins in the leather that Balenciaga is known for. I had already moisturized it weeks prior and it still looks dry. I bought it from Holts and my excitement at finding a style the same size as the Weekender but with a shoulder strap (and a more "masculine", briefcase-like appearance) meant that I didn't notice that the leather was dry and less pliable, until I started using it. The leather on the one on the left (the men's Besace) was great (and it is my first Balenciaga), but I stopped using messenger bags of this style so I sold it along with the one on the right (the Folk).



I'm so glad you decided to keep the Balenciaga, it looks stunning on you! The leather is so smooshy and the blue is so vibrant!


----------



## J.T.

averagejoe said:


> I wore my Balenciaga City XL for the first time today and I am in love! The blue looks a lot lighter than in the first pic. The colour is close to the second picture in real life. The bag is so soft and unstructured that it collapses when I set it down. I owned 4 Balenciaga bags prior to this one, and only one had leather comparable and as nice as this one. One of mine even required me to moisturize the leather because it looked so dry, and wasn't that soft. I think that's the reason I started to fall out of love with the brand in the first place, but I think I'm back in love again.
> 
> Thanks for all your feedback on whether or not to keep the bag. Your suggestions were all on the lines of keeping it, and I'm glad I did!
> 
> Sorry, there is no Fendi in this post. There are very few members in the Balenciaga men's thread, and I rather post here with our community.
> 
> View attachment 3754429
> View attachment 3754430
> 
> 
> This is my Balenciaga collection back in 2012 (picture is from that year). I added one more canvas-leather men's S Squash duffle to this collection, and then sold them all. The one in the middle is the one with the dry leather. You can see that it didn't even have the veins in the leather that Balenciaga is known for. I had already moisturized it weeks prior and it still looks dry. I bought it from Holts and my excitement at finding a style the same size as the Weekender but with a shoulder strap (and a more "masculine", briefcase-like appearance) meant that I didn't notice that the leather was dry and less pliable, until I started using it. The leather on the one on the left (the men's Besace) was great (and it is my first Balenciaga), but I stopped using messenger bags of this style so I sold it along with the one on the right (the Folk).



I agree with everyone, that bag looks so good on you! Such a nice colour. Plus you have a great body man  [emoji108]

I love Balenciaga (although I have issues with Demna Gvasalia being at the helm atm) 

Had a vert fonce? (I think that's the name of the green colour) Classique Clip M before pouches were a big thing and I absolutely adored the bag but ended up selling it because I had let myself get bullied into thinking it looked to 'pursy' on me. 
The leather i remember was soooo smooshy yet durable at the same time.

Still regret selling it and hope to pick one up next time in Paris or contemplating the matt black one on matches. 

I find Balenciaga to be one of the most affordable/value for money high end brands.

Here is some pics of my lost clip 




And mod shot from last year checking out the black version in NY Woodbury (B is waaay overpriced in America compared to Paris)

(T-shirt Dior Homme


----------



## Prada Prince

J.T. said:


> I agree with everyone, that bag looks so good on you! Such a nice colour. Plus you have a great body man  [emoji108]
> 
> I love Balenciaga (although I have issues with Demna Gvasalia being at the helm atm)
> 
> Had a vert fonce? (I think that's the name of the green colour) Classique Clip M before pouches were a big thing and I absolutely adored the bag but ended up selling it because I had let myself get bullied into thinking it looked to 'pursy' on me.
> The leather i remember was soooo smooshy yet durable at the same time.
> 
> Still regret selling it and hope to pick one up next time in Paris or contemplating the matt black one on matches.
> 
> I find Balenciaga to be one of the most affordable/value for money high end brands.
> 
> Here is some pics of my lost clip
> 
> View attachment 3754817
> 
> 
> And mod shot from last year checking out the black version in NY Woodbury (B is waaay overpriced in America compared to Paris)
> 
> (T-shirt Dior Homme
> 
> View attachment 3754818



Such a shame you were bullied out of it! Hope you manage to get a beautiful new one when you're in the city of lights!


----------



## J.T.

Prada Prince said:


> Such a shame you were bullied out of it! Hope you manage to get a beautiful new one when you're in the city of lights!



Thank you Prada Prince. I hope so too. It really is such a great puch and would come to great ude once i saves up and pull the trigge on a BV cabat


----------



## J.T.

Guys actually some advice needed. So as already mentioned my HG is the BV Cabat. 
I am still not 100% but having endlessly pondered over which size and leather to choose, I am increasingly leaning towards a medium instead of large and furthermore nappa leather over vachette due to weight (and height of the bag - the nappa has a bit more depth/height)

However, being a €7000+ bag it is an investment piece i wanna be sure that I put to good use. Resale value is horrible unfortunately.

So I found a brand called Troubadour goods an English brand sold at Saks which actually has almost exactly the same measurements as the medium Cabat, at a fraction of the price if buying in canvas.

Would it be smart to get a Troubadour from their website for £275 or £800 (leather) to see try how much I would actually use a Cabat style tote and would it suit my lifestyle?

At the same time I think it's like comparing apples with oranges as nothing compares to BV in my eyes  

What do you guys suggest?

https://www.troubadourgoods.com/products/tote-fabric-leather


----------



## allanrvj

J.T. said:


> Guys actually some advice needed. So as already mentioned my HG is the BV Cabat.
> I am still not 100% but having endlessly pondered over which size and leather to choose, I am increasingly leaning towards a medium instead of large and furthermore nappa leather over vachette due to weight (and height of the bag - the nappa has a bit more depth/height)
> 
> However, being a €7000+ bag it is an investment piece i wanna be sure that I put to good use. Resale value is horrible unfortunately.
> 
> So I found a brand called Troubadour goods an English brand sold at Saks which actually has almost exactly the same measurements as the medium Cabat, at a fraction of the price if buying in canvas.
> 
> Would it be smart to get a Troubadour from their website for £275 or £800 (leather) to see try how much I would actually use a Cabat style tote and would it suit my lifestyle?
> 
> At the same time I think it's like comparing apples with oranges as nothing compares to BV in my eyes
> 
> What do you guys suggest?
> 
> https://www.troubadourgoods.com/products/tote-fabric-leather
> 
> View attachment 3754902
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754903



I fully support getting a bag that quite resembles your HG in terms of size, so that you'd know if it would fit your lifestyle. That was my mistake with my HAC 40. It's a travel bag and I don't really carry that much stuff everyday. I only used it for more than a year before it went to my closet, unused for many years until I sold it.

My only concern is that your "test" bag is still a bit expensive. Just a bit more and you can get a nice bag from Mismo, for example. Maybe you could find something cheaper?

Your fellow resident in DK,
Allan


----------



## Prada Prince

J.T. said:


> Guys actually some advice needed. So as already mentioned my HG is the BV Cabat.
> I am still not 100% but having endlessly pondered over which size and leather to choose, I am increasingly leaning towards a medium instead of large and furthermore nappa leather over vachette due to weight (and height of the bag - the nappa has a bit more depth/height)
> 
> However, being a €7000+ bag it is an investment piece i wanna be sure that I put to good use. Resale value is horrible unfortunately.
> 
> So I found a brand called Troubadour goods an English brand sold at Saks which actually has almost exactly the same measurements as the medium Cabat, at a fraction of the price if buying in canvas.
> 
> Would it be smart to get a Troubadour from their website for £275 or £800 (leather) to see try how much I would actually use a Cabat style tote and would it suit my lifestyle?
> 
> At the same time I think it's like comparing apples with oranges as nothing compares to BV in my eyes
> 
> What do you guys suggest?
> 
> https://www.troubadourgoods.com/products/tote-fabric-leather
> 
> View attachment 3754902
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754903



I agree with @allanrvj that the test bag is quite expensive in its own right. 

Personally I definitely think that the medium sized Cabat is the way to go, but perhaps you can look for a much cheaper alternative with the same dimensions to confirm whether that is indeed the right size for you and your daily lifestyle.


----------



## averagejoe

J.T. said:


> I agree with everyone, that bag looks so good on you! Such a nice colour. Plus you have a great body man  [emoji108]
> 
> I love Balenciaga (although I have issues with Demna Gvasalia being at the helm atm)
> 
> Had a vert fonce? (I think that's the name of the green colour) Classique Clip M before pouches were a big thing and I absolutely adored the bag but ended up selling it because I had let myself get bullied into thinking it looked to 'pursy' on me.
> The leather i remember was soooo smooshy yet durable at the same time.
> 
> Still regret selling it and hope to pick one up next time in Paris or contemplating the matt black one on matches.
> 
> I find Balenciaga to be one of the most affordable/value for money high end brands.
> 
> Here is some pics of my lost clip
> 
> View attachment 3754817
> 
> 
> And mod shot from last year checking out the black version in NY Woodbury (B is waaay overpriced in America compared to Paris)
> 
> (T-shirt Dior Homme
> 
> View attachment 3754818


Thanks for your compliments! 

I think the clutch is amazing. The one you had is the men's one, too, so it isn't too "pursey", although I think that a lot of people still think that guys can't carry clutches. On the show Seinfeld, Jerry had this small wristlet thing and called it a "European carry all" or something like that, and people kept saying he was using a purse. It reflects what a large number of North Americans think about guys with clutches.





I wanted a men's clutch really badly back in 2012, and ended up getting two Prada clutch portfolios from the Prada boutique. They are a pain to use! I sold the Saffiano one because the leather creases when I clutch it. The Daino leather one which I still have is better because the leather is soft, but I feel so encumbered when I use it. At least your former Bal one had a ring on one side which you could put a finger through in case you get tired of clutching it.

And I did not know that Balenciaga has these classic styles at their Woodbury Outlet. I went in 2011 (only time I was there) and they didn't have a single bag from their motorcycle/arena line. I must visit that next time I go to NYC.

I love your Dior Homme T-shirt, by the way. Dior is my favourite brand of all time, although my spending habits these past 3 years would probably make people think that Fendi is my favourite.


----------



## averagejoe

J.T. said:


> Guys actually some advice needed. So as already mentioned my HG is the BV Cabat.
> I am still not 100% but having endlessly pondered over which size and leather to choose, I am increasingly leaning towards a medium instead of large and furthermore nappa leather over vachette due to weight (and height of the bag - the nappa has a bit more depth/height)
> 
> However, being a €7000+ bag it is an investment piece i wanna be sure that I put to good use. Resale value is horrible unfortunately.
> 
> So I found a brand called Troubadour goods an English brand sold at Saks which actually has almost exactly the same measurements as the medium Cabat, at a fraction of the price if buying in canvas.
> 
> Would it be smart to get a Troubadour from their website for £275 or £800 (leather) to see try how much I would actually use a Cabat style tote and would it suit my lifestyle?
> 
> At the same time I think it's like comparing apples with oranges as nothing compares to BV in my eyes
> 
> What do you guys suggest?
> 
> https://www.troubadourgoods.com/products/tote-fabric-leather
> 
> View attachment 3754902
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754903


I agree with @allanrvj and @Prada Prince . It is quite expensive for a trial bag, especially the leather one. At £800, you can probably get a preowned men's BV bag on Ebay. Is there a preowned designer bag on Ebay that resembles the cabat? Maybe it's worth searching for, so you can get something really nice for the same amount of money.

I do agree that you should try out something less expensive first (whoa! €7000+ for the BV? That's quite high!), especially if you don't normally use a large tote. You can see if you like having such a large open-top on the bag, and if not having a shoulder strap will make the bag a nuisance to use.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I agree with @allanrvj and @Prada Prince . It is quite expensive for a trial bag, especially the leather one. At £800, you can probably get a preowned men's BV bag on Ebay. Is there a preowned designer bag on Ebay that resembles the cabat? Maybe it's worth searching for, so you can get something really nice for the same amount of money.
> 
> I do agree that you should try out something less expensive first (whoa! €7000+ for the BV? That's quite high!), especially if you don't normally use a large tote. You can see if you like having such a large open-top on the bag, and if not having a shoulder strap will make the bag a nuisance to use.



I just realized you said €7,000! Why is the Cabat so expensive?!


----------



## allanrvj

Prada Prince said:


> I just realized you said €7,000! Why is the Cabat so expensive?!


Yeah, just a few hundred euros more and you can get a Birkin. But I think it's because this is the large one and the Birkin equivalent of Bottega Veneta, in terms of desirability. Also it apparently takes two days by two artisans to weave 100 strips and make the bag.


----------



## memo.alive

J.T. said:


> I agree with everyone, that bag looks so good on you! Such a nice colour. Plus you have a great body man  [emoji108]
> 
> I love Balenciaga (although I have issues with Demna Gvasalia being at the helm atm)
> 
> Had a vert fonce? (I think that's the name of the green colour) Classique Clip M before pouches were a big thing and I absolutely adored the bag but ended up selling it because I had let myself get bullied into thinking it looked to 'pursy' on me.
> The leather i remember was soooo smooshy yet durable at the same time.
> 
> Still regret selling it and hope to pick one up next time in Paris or contemplating the matt black one on matches.
> 
> I find Balenciaga to be one of the most affordable/value for money high end brands.
> 
> Here is some pics of my lost clip
> 
> View attachment 3754817
> 
> 
> And mod shot from last year checking out the black version in NY Woodbury (B is waaay overpriced in America compared to Paris)
> 
> (T-shirt Dior Homme
> 
> View attachment 3754818


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woodbury, I love that place !!!!


----------



## memo.alive

J.T. said:


> Guys actually some advice needed. So as already mentioned my HG is the BV Cabat.
> I am still not 100% but having endlessly pondered over which size and leather to choose, I am increasingly leaning towards a medium instead of large and furthermore nappa leather over vachette due to weight (and height of the bag - the nappa has a bit more depth/height)
> 
> However, being a €7000+ bag it is an investment piece i wanna be sure that I put to good use. Resale value is horrible unfortunately.
> 
> So I found a brand called Troubadour goods an English brand sold at Saks which actually has almost exactly the same measurements as the medium Cabat, at a fraction of the price if buying in canvas.
> 
> Would it be smart to get a Troubadour from their website for £275 or £800 (leather) to see try how much I would actually use a Cabat style tote and would it suit my lifestyle?
> 
> At the same time I think it's like comparing apples with oranges as nothing compares to BV in my eyes
> 
> What do you guys suggest?
> 
> https://www.troubadourgoods.com/products/tote-fabric-leather
> 
> View attachment 3754902
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754903


The Cabat is 7000 WHAT?!?!? I don't think that price is right, I mean, is the model in exotic leather?!?!?! Geez!!!! I think there are BV bags that are far more sophisticated and intricate and far cheaper. I think I'm gonna ask in my local BV boutique about that one, 'cause I think that wouldn't be the price here.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> The Cabat is 7000 WHAT?!?!? I don't think that price is right, I mean, is the model in exotic leather?!?!?! Geez!!!! I think there are BV bags that are far more sophisticated and intricate and far cheaper. I think I'm gonna ask in my local BV boutique about that one, 'cause I think that wouldn't be the price here.


I think it has some exotic leather in it. I remember the green version that @J.T. wanted is in karung and crocodile. It explains the price.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I think it has some exotic leather in it. I remember the green version that @J.T. wanted is in karung and crocodile. It explains the price.


Well if it has croc, then that's even a low price, I mean, considering croc prices for luxury items...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Well if it has croc, then that's even a low price, I mean, considering croc prices for luxury items...


Yeah, but because it is intrecciato croc, it's not full croc (it's mixed with karung snakeskin), which makes its price less than a full croc bag.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Yeah, but because it is intrecciato croc, it's not full croc (it's mixed with karung snakeskin), which makes its price less than a full croc bag.


What a dream would be a croc bag, but, like full fledged croc, then again, it is a dream because it is highly unreachable.

I still, from time to time, think about that Billy Reid + Coach croc tote...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> What a dream would be a croc bag, but, like full fledged croc, then again, it is a dream because it is highly unreachable.
> 
> I still, from time to time, think about that Billy Reid + Coach croc tote...


Actually I went through @J.T. 's posts in the BV and this croc version costs €17000! I guess the €7000 refers to the regular intrecciato calfskin? 

Wow that is one pricey bag! @J.T. , any chance you'd change your mind and get a Fendi Peekaboo instead? I think the price is quite attractive compared to the BV.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Actually I went through @J.T. 's posts in the BV and this croc version costs €17000! I guess the €7000 refers to the regular intrecciato calfskin?
> 
> Wow that is one pricey bag! @J.T. , any chance you'd change your mind and get a Fendi Peekaboo instead? I think the price is quite attractive compared to the BV.


7000 for an intrecciato tote seems wrong, it can't be, I mean a BV intrecciato briefcase is way cheaper than a PB, a tote definitely must be cheaper than the briefcase...


----------



## Prada Prince

I can't seem to find the Cabats on the Bottega Veneta website so can't even confirm the pricing for it.


----------



## allanrvj

Prada Prince said:


> I can't seem to find the Cabats on the Bottega Veneta website so can't even confirm the pricing for it.


They are only available for viewing and purchase in boutiques. Like I said before, it's like the Birkin of BV.


----------



## Prada Prince

allanrvj said:


> They are only available for viewing and purchase in boutiques. Like I said before, it's like the Birkin of BV.



Ah okay, good to know!


----------



## qubed

memo.alive said:


> I still, from time to time, think about that Billy Reid + Coach croc tote...



Frank Clegg makes a pretty similar croc tote, and only half the price!

Berluti FW 17 Runway had some amazing croc totes, but of course they're going to be $$$


----------



## averagejoe

qubed said:


> Frank Clegg makes a pretty similar croc tote, and only half the price!
> 
> Berluti FW 17 Runway had some amazing croc totes, but of course they're going to be $$$
> View attachment 3755996


I love Berluti's Venezia leather, especially because there is a nice patina to it. I just checked their website to see if there are any styles that are like the BV Cabat, and while browsing, I came across this briefcase:





OMG! I'm in love!  Priced at €2,850.

And this: !!!




That burnished Venezia Indigo blue paired with their Tobacco brown is out of this world! Priced at €2,650 which is not too bad.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I love Berluti's Venezia leather, especially because there is a nice patina to it. I just checked their website to see if there are any styles that are like the BV Cabat, and while browsing, I came across this briefcase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! I'm in love!  Priced at €2,850.
> 
> And this: !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That burnished Venezia Indigo blue paired with their Tobacco brown is out of this world! Priced at €2,650 which is not too bad.


Yes, Berluti has fantastic coloring on their leathers, I first noticed it while browsing Mr. Porter.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I love Berluti's Venezia leather, especially because there is a nice patina to it. I just checked their website to see if there are any styles that are like the BV Cabat, and while browsing, I came across this briefcase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! I'm in love!  Priced at €2,850.
> 
> And this: !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That burnished Venezia Indigo blue paired with their Tobacco brown is out of this world! Priced at €2,650 which is not too bad.



I would loooove a gorgeous pair of Berluti shoes to wear with my suits for work... 

One day maybe...


----------



## memo.alive

Saw this and thought of @averagejoe, also funny thing just today found out new SoReals were available...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Saw this and thought of @averagejoe, also funny thing just today found out new SoReals were available...



Yeah these are the SoReal Pop. I love them! Not sure if I can pull these off. I think they can take prescription lenses, but they are meant to be just lightly tinted in bright colours, and I don't know how they'll look on me.


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> Yeah these are the SoReal Pop. I love them! Not sure if I can pull these off. I think they can take prescription lenses, but they are meant to be just lightly tinted in bright colours, and I don't know how they'll look on me.



I love them. The So Real Pop in Green and Gray are not as transparent as the rest of the colors. I quite like the blue and planning on getting it....they remind me of vintage glasses but with a more modern silhouette.


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> I love them. The So Real Pop in Green and Gray are not as transparent as the rest of the colors. I quite like the blue and planning on getting it....they remind me of vintage glasses but with a more modern silhouette.


Thanks for the info! I'll go try them sometime in these colours.


----------



## averagejoe

My outfit today with my new Fendi Monster sneakers, and my beloved Peekaboo. The lightning charm goes perfectly with the shoes because they have the same colour scheme and lightning bolts on each. Thanks to the LV Bandouliere Race, I can dress down the Peekaboo and make it more sporty to match my summer attire.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> My outfit today with my new Fendi Monster sneakers, and my beloved Peekaboo. The lightning charm goes perfectly with the shoes because they have the same colour scheme and lightning bolts on each. Thanks to the LV Bandouliere Race, I can dress down the Peekaboo and make it more sporty to match my summer attire.
> View attachment 3757669
> View attachment 3757670



LOVE the vibrant cobalt shades! Each piece complements the other well.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> LOVE the vibrant cobalt shades! Each piece complements the other well.


Thanks! I LOVE my Bandouliere Race (thanks to you ). It really helps the otherwise briefcase-like black Peekaboo adopt a sporty, casual look.


----------



## Prada Prince

Outfit of the day... Schmidty's enjoying the sunshine! 

To complement Schmidty's lilac colouring, I decided to go with an earthy, sandy colour scheme today accessories-wise with my 2013 Latte Balenciaga Work bag with Rose Gold Giant Hardware, and my tawny beige Tod's Hyannisport loafers, along with my chunky Diorosphere bracelet as arm candy for the day!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Outfit of the day... Schmidty's enjoying the sunshine!
> 
> To complement Schmidty's lilac colouring, I decided to go with an earthy, sandy colour scheme today accessories-wise with my 2013 Latte Balenciaga Work bag with Rose Gold Giant Hardware, and my tawny beige Tod's Hyannisport loafers, along with my chunky Diorosphere bracelet as arm candy for the day!
> 
> View attachment 3757683
> 
> 
> View attachment 3757684


Very well-coordinated! Your shirt has matching lilac pink stripes to go with cute lil' Schmidty, too. 

I didn't know you had the Balenciaga Work. I thought you only had Weekenders. How do you keep the handles looking so clean? I'm a bit afraid that my new blue Bal City XL will have dark handles from handling like so many pre-owned Bals.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Very well-coordinated! Your shirt has matching lilac pink stripes to go with cute lil' Schmidty, too.
> 
> I didn't know you had the Balenciaga Work. I thought you only had Weekenders. How do you keep the handles looking so clean? I'm a bit afraid that my new blue Bal City XL will have dark handles from handling like so many pre-owned Bals.



Actually I only have Balenciaga Works. One in Anthracite with Rose Gold Giant Hardware and one in Latte with Rose Gold Giant Hardware as well.

I had a 2006 Weekender once in Greige but I ended up selling it two years ago because it was just too big and clumsy for my taste. It was surprisingly heavy too when you loaded it up! 

The Greige one definitely had darkened handles, and there's no avoiding it. 

I think with my Latte Bal, I rotate my bags often enough that it hasn't darkened with use yet. And if I'm on my phone, it ends up being on the crook of my arm temporarily. But I think it will be unavoidable that it darkens eventually. I'm
not too worried about the Anthracite one since it's dark enough that it won't show up as drastically as a lighter shade. 

I think your blue Bal should be fine, since it's quite a dark shade?


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Actually I only have Balenciaga Works. One in Anthracite with Rose Gold Giant Hardware and one in Latte with Rose Gold Giant Hardware as well.
> 
> I had a 2006 Weekender once in Greige but I ended up selling it two years ago because it was just too big and clumsy for my taste. It was surprisingly heavy too when you loaded it up!
> 
> The Greige one definitely had darkened handles, and there's no avoiding it.
> 
> I think with my Latte Bal, I rotate my bags often enough that it hasn't darkened with use yet. And if I'm on my phone, it ends up being on the crook of my arm temporarily. But I think it will be unavoidable that it darkens eventually. I'm
> not too worried about the Anthracite one since it's dark enough that it won't show up as drastically as a lighter shade.
> 
> I think your blue Bal should be fine, since it's quite a dark shade?


I guess the blue isn't that light, but before this, all my Bals were black so I never had to worry. If they darken on my blue, you can still tell. I do rotate my bags quite often, with my Peekaboo getting most of the attention, so I'm hoping it won't darken that fast.

I like large bags but I hardly ever load them up. I travel very light usually. It's a joke if you ever peered into my bags. It's just my wallet, sunglasses case, maybe my coin case, and some canvas shopping bags in case I need them (I can use them to protect my bag if it suddenly pours). So my Bal City XL won't ever get heavy.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> My outfit today with my new Fendi Monster sneakers, and my beloved Peekaboo. The lightning charm goes perfectly with the shoes because they have the same colour scheme and lightning bolts on each. Thanks to the LV Bandouliere Race, I can dress down the Peekaboo and make it more sporty to match my summer attire.
> View attachment 3757669
> View attachment 3757670


Very nice my dear AJ!!!! Lovely blue combo! And yeah, about the lightning, I thought that as well (I saw the pics before reading your explanation), not everyone can actually pull off a tank top, kudos to you!


----------



## memo.alive

Prada Prince said:


> Outfit of the day... Schmidty's enjoying the sunshine!
> 
> To complement Schmidty's lilac colouring, I decided to go with an earthy, sandy colour scheme today accessories-wise with my 2013 Latte Balenciaga Work bag with Rose Gold Giant Hardware, and my tawny beige Tod's Hyannisport loafers, along with my chunky Diorosphere bracelet as arm candy for the day!
> 
> View attachment 3757683
> 
> 
> View attachment 3757684


The bag is lovely!!! And I love that you matched Schmidty's rosey color with your top


averagejoe said:


> I guess the blue isn't that light, but before this, all my Bals were black so I never had to worry. If they darken on my blue, you can still tell. I do rotate my bags quite often, with my Peekaboo getting most of the attention, so I'm hoping it won't darken that fast.
> 
> I like large bags but I hardly ever load them up. I travel very light usually. It's a joke if you ever peered into my bags. It's just my wallet, sunglasses case, maybe my coin case, and some canvas shopping bags in case I need them (I can use them to protect my bag if it suddenly pours). So my Bal City XL won't ever get heavy.


I'm actually the same, I like large bags, and I hardly load them, and when I do (specifically when I carry my work laptop when I need to take it home) it is HEEEAAAVYYYY. And I also thought @Prada Prince matched Schmidty's rosey color with the top, PERFECTLY.

Also loving the earth tones used in the outfit, that Balenciaga bag is gorgeous! (Also loving the shades!)


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Very nice my dear AJ!!!! Lovely blue combo! And yeah, about the lightning, I thought that as well (I saw the pics before reading your explanation), not everyone can actually pull off a tank top, kudos to you!


Thanks!


----------



## memo.alive

Well today was sale shopping for me (and I haven't even finished, dear god...) went to 2 separate Zaras (yeah, I'm a fast fashion guy, can't help it, #SorryNotSorry) so I ended up buying a looot (I feel like I'm outta control lately, but I think it's because this season, colors and trends are fitting my aesthetic quite well, I don't know if you guys go through the same but, there are even a couple of consecutive seasons that I actually don't like anything I see and stop buying at all for like a year, a year and a half, and then I start liking stuff again).

So, more stuff to my arsenal, also more camo (I think I have problems with that trend), I just couldn't help myself, I think by now I have everything camo (joggers [not 1, but 2], sweater, shirts [3 actually, in different shades], bomber jacket). Also I bought this really interesting (and flashy I might say) suits, I'll be sure to document them and post here.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> I'm actually the same, I like large bags, and I hardly load them, and when I do (specifically when I carry my work laptop when I need to take it home) it is HEEEAAAVYYYY.


I wonder if your bags look as empty as mine. My Peekaboo actually has the following when I carry it:

Back zippered compartment:
- original Fendi dustbag in the laptop compartment, in case I need to protect the bag with something soft
- canvas shopping bags, for shopping and also to protect the bag from rain

Front compartment:
- wallet
- sunglasses case
- coin case (maybe)
- headphones if I'm not using them

I don't mind the bag being largely empty.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Well today was sale shopping for me (and I haven't even finished, dear god...) went to 2 separate Zaras (yeah, I'm a fast fashion guy, can't help it, #SorryNotSorry) so I ended up buying a looot (I feel like I'm outta control lately, but I think it's because this season, colors and trends are fitting my aesthetic quite well, I don't know if you guys go through the same but, there are even a couple of consecutive seasons that I actually don't like anything I see and stop buying at all for like a year, a year and a half, and then I start liking stuff again).
> 
> So, more stuff to my arsenal, also more camo (I think I have problems with that trend), I just couldn't help myself, I think by now I have everything camo (joggers [not 1, but 2], sweater, shirts [3 actually, in different shades], bomber jacket). Also I bought this really interesting (and flashy I might say) suits, I'll be sure to document them and post here.


I'm waiting for the final markdowns at Saks Toronto. Ain't over yet. 

Would love to see your new outfits! Sounds like you got a whole new set of looks today!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I wonder if your bags look as empty as mine. My Peekaboo actually has the following when I carry it:
> 
> Back zippered compartment:
> - original Fendi dustbag in the laptop compartment, in case I need to protect the bag with something soft
> - canvas shopping bags, for shopping and also to protect the bag from rain
> 
> Front compartment:
> - wallet
> - sunglasses case
> - coin case (maybe)
> - headphones if I'm not using them
> 
> I don't mind the bag being largely empty.


Well unlike you, I hardly ever put anything in the front compartment, specially with my ombre peekaboo since the leather is not cuoio, so, since it is a smooth leather, it is more prone to scratches and marks, so I like to leave the front alone, and in the back is where all the junk goes (no pun intended). I usually, carry a small umbrella, my sunglasses case, my headphones and if it is a weekday, on mornings I carry 2 apples and then place them at the office fridge so when I snack middle morning and afternoon my apples are fresh, and on my way home from work I usually put my bubba thermo (empty) in there (my breakfast is usually green juice or detox juice).

My wallet is always with me, I have this strange paranoid fear that If I get mugged or if I have a stroke and forget my bag, I can't be separated from my wallet so my phone, wallet and keys are always in my pants pockets (funny how we all choose to carry things differently).


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I'm waiting for the final markdowns at Saks Toronto. Ain't over yet.
> 
> Would love to see your new outfits! Sounds like you got a whole new set of looks today!


Actually I have to confess I'm excited since, I bought stuff in very vibrant and favorite colors, you won't guess which color is predominant of the things I bought, hahahahaha...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Well unlike you, I hardly ever put anything in the front compartment, specially with my ombre peekaboo since the leather is not cuoio, so, since it is a smooth leather, it is more prone to scratches and marks, so I like to leave the front alone, and in the back is where all the junk goes (no pun intended). I usually, carry a small umbrella, my sunglasses case, my headphones and if it is a weekday, on mornings I carry 2 apples and then place them at the office fridge so when I snack middle morning and afternoon my apples are fresh, and on my way home from work I usually put my bubba thermo (empty) in there (my breakfast is usually green juice or detox juice).
> 
> My wallet is always with me, I have this strange paranoid fear that If I get mugged or if I have a stroke and forget my bag, I can't be separated from my wallet so my phone, wallet and keys are always in my pants pockets (funny how we all choose to carry things differently).


Sounds like you have a very healthy diet!

I didn't think of the smooth leather presenting this problem. It's definitely something to think about if I get another Peekaboo (must be on sale). In my dreams, of course.

I think I value my bag more than my wallet (it's nowhere near in price, after all). I mean, I would hate to have all the cards replaced, but I figured that I would put all my eggs into one expensive basket.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Actually I have to confess I'm excited since, I bought stuff in very vibrant and favorite colors, you won't guess which color is predominant of the things I bought, hahahahaha...


Let me guess...orange, yellow, and olive green? I think there may be a pink in there, too.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Sounds like you have a very healthy diet!
> 
> I didn't think of the smooth leather presenting this problem. It's definitely something to think about if I get another Peekaboo (must be on sale). In my dreams, of course.
> 
> I think I value my bag more than my wallet (it's nowhere near in price, after all). I mean, I would hate to have all the cards replaced, but I figured that I would put all my eggs into one expensive basket.


Well I try to get things under control with what I eat, but lately work has been really hectic and stressful and I haven't been very good with the food, I plan on start my workout routine and keep on it, after all I have a goal, I have to fit into a specific pair of jeans for my B'day so, I have until late October, I really hope I reach my goal.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Well I try to get things under control with what I eat, but lately work has been really hectic and stressful and I haven't been very good with the food, I plan on start my workout routine and keep on it, after all I have a goal, I have to fit into a specific pair of jeans for my B'day so, I have until late October, I really hope I reach my goal.


You can do it! You can actually get more exercise by shopping more, like going to the mall more, especially during this sale season. Be sure to hit all the stores (extra steps). Not sure it's good advice financially, but there's nothing like a good shopping spree workout!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Let me guess...orange, yellow, and olive green? I think there may be a pink in there, too.


Well Olive and khaki, yeah, and you also got it with the pink!!!! I also bought some black and beige, and I really wanted to shop for some sandals, it's been years since I had sandals (ever since I saw your really cool sandals a little worm got into me about it). I saw some cool sandals on the Zara site, but, just as I guessed, some cool stuff on the site never reaches stores in my state, so I don't know if I'll jump the gun again by ordering Zara stuff online (actually I just regretted not ordering a very lovely blazer I saw a couple days back, I checked the site today, and it wasn't even there anymore), I really liked these (because of the really easily matching colors):






I think I'll probably buy them, since they're the only sandals I've seen everywhere that I've actually liked and considered on wearing...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Well Olive and khaki, yeah, and you also got it with the pink!!!! I also bought some black and beige, and I really wanted to shop for some sandals, it's been years since I had sandals (ever since I saw your really cool sandals a little worm got into me about it). I saw some cool sandals on the Zara site, but, just as I guessed, some cool stuff on the site never reaches stores in my state, so I don't know if I'll jump the gun again by ordering Zara stuff online (actually I just regretted not ordering a very lovely blazer I saw a couple days back, I checked the site today, and it wasn't even there anymore), I really liked these (because of the really easily matching colors):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll probably buy them, since they're the only sandals I've seen everywhere that I've actually liked and considered on wearing...


Those sandals do look easy to match stuff with. I haven't bought Zara shoes before and I don't know if they last. If you didn't see them in store today, then maybe they're not coming to your local Zara (it's already well into sandal season. I can't imagine them arriving later), so it may be best to buy them online.

Please post mod shots of your new clothes! I wanna see what goodies you got


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Those sandals do look easy to match stuff with. I haven't bought Zara shoes before and I don't know if they last. If you didn't see them in store today, then maybe they're not coming to your local Zara (it's already well into sandal season. I can't imagine them arriving later), so it may be best to buy them online.
> 
> Please post mod shots of your new clothes! I wanna see what goodies you got


This is the blazer that's sold out online, it is in some stores at the country's capital, I'll talk tomorrow to the store to see if maybe something can be done so they can transfer a blazer to a store of maybe if they could send it to me:
https://www.zara.com/mx/en/sale/man/blazers/houndstooth-blazer-c693000p4448508.html


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> This is the blazer that's sold out online, it is in some stores at the country's capital, I'll talk tomorrow to the store to see if maybe something can be done so they can transfer a blazer to a store of maybe if they could send it to me:
> https://www.zara.com/mx/en/sale/man/blazers/houndstooth-blazer-c693000p4448508.html


Wow that blazer is quite unique. The link redirected me to the Canadian website, and it indicates that it is sold out here as well.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Wow that blazer is quite unique. The link redirected me to the Canadian website, and it indicates that it is sold out here as well.


I hope something can be done, I truly loved the style, I've always liked the houndstooth and specially in monochrome, I actually have a very special blazer that is color block that I bought last year (this is from my celebration dinner the day I got my masters diploma):
https://www.instagram.com/p/BN_YuxAADoo/


----------



## Prada Prince

memo.alive said:


> The bag is lovely!!! And I love that you matched Schmidty's rosey color with your top
> 
> I'm actually the same, I like large bags, and I hardly load them, and when I do (specifically when I carry my work laptop when I need to take it home) it is HEEEAAAVYYYY. And I also thought @Prada Prince matched Schmidty's rosey color with the top, PERFECTLY.
> 
> Also loving the earth tones used in the outfit, that Balenciaga bag is gorgeous! (Also loving the shades!)



Thank you! I'm glad it's been nice and sunny so that I can get a good rotation on my sunnies roster! Though I do have my eye on this one particular pair that I'm doing my best to resist for now. I made a challenge to myself to not get anything from the sales this season just to enforce some self-discipline in me. So I'm currently shopping my own wardrobe! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]

I'm already running through my virtual bag catalogue on my phone now to decide on today's outfit when I head out for brunch. Once the bag is chosen, everything else fits around it haha!


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> I hope something can be done, I truly loved the style, I've always liked the houndstooth and specially in monochrome, I actually have a very special blazer that is color block that I bought last year (this is from my celebration dinner the day I got my masters diploma):
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BN_YuxAADoo/


Wow that is a very unique blazer! What a nice statement piece! Very cool!


----------



## Parisian Birkin

memo.alive said:


> 7000 for an intrecciato tote seems wrong, it can't be, I mean a BV intrecciato briefcase is way cheaper than a PB, a tote definitely must be cheaper than the briefcase...


Hi Guys,
I bought a large BV cabas in a BV boutique in Paris in May 2017. I confirm that its price is 7200 euros and that it is not exotic leather. The bag is certainly beautiful, but not practical at all for a daily use because it is too big (I'm usually fond of big bags). I finally resold it after two months and replaced it with a Birkin 40 which is much better for my daily use. So if you hesitate between a large BV cabas and a Birkin 40, I advise you to save a little more and decide for a Birkin 40. In addition the Birkin 40 is much easier to resell than the big BV Cabas (you will lose a lot of money when reselling a BV cabas...).


----------



## averagejoe

Parisian Birkin said:


> Hi Guys,
> I bought a large BV cabas in a BV boutique in Paris in May 2017. I confirm that its price is 7200 euros and that it is not exotic leather. The bag is certainly beautiful, but not practical at all for a daily use because it is too big (I'm usually fond of big bags). I finally resold it after two months and replaced it with a Birkin 40 which is much better for my daily use. So if you hesitate between a large BV cabas and a Birkin 40, I advise you to save a little more and decide for a Birkin 40. In addition the Birkin 40 is much easier to resell than the big BV Cabas (you will lose a lot of money when reselling a BV cabas...).


I'm going to tag @J.T. to your post because it will help him with his decision to get a BV Cabat.

It is one expensive bag. I get how it has intrecciato both inside and out, but at that price, I would rather have the Birkin for a bit more.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I'm going to tag @J.T. to your post because it will help him with his decision to get a BV Cabat.
> 
> It is one expensive bag. I get how it has intrecciato both inside and out, but at that price, I would rather have the Birkin for a bit more.


Actually today I went to the BV boutique and yes, they even actually used the phrse "that bag is like the Birkin for Hermés", and they explained the level of craftsmanship and stuff, still I'm not sold, even though it is a highly manual bag that takes up to 4 days to be constructed by an artisan, I think a Birkin is a better choice, since a BV bag even when they are very good, the resale value and well, the design itself, does not compare.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Actually today I went to the BV boutique and yes, they even actually used the phrse "that bag is like the Birkin for Hermés", and they explained the level of craftsmanship and stuff, still I'm not sold, even though it is a highly manual bag that takes up to 4 days to be constructed by an artisan, I think a Birkin is a better choice, since a BV bag even when they are very good, the resale value and well, the design itself, does not compare.


I agree. @J.T. , at low resale values, would you be able to get one pre-owned (authenticated first, of course) so you can own the style but get a nice discount?


----------



## averagejoe

@memo.alive , they have new Bandouliere straps on the LV website. I saw this and thought of you:




It's thinner than the other bandouliere. Has silver hardware so it will go with your Peekaboo (and other bags). As well, it has a touch of pink so it's not as overwhelmingly pink as the multicolour one.

They also have this one: (too bad the hardware is gold)




I think you can easily match the Monogram Reverse with your accessories.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> @memo.alive , they have new Bandouliere straps on the LV website. I saw this and thought of you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's thinner than the other bandouliere. Has silver hardware so it will go with your Peekaboo (and other bags). As well, it has a touch of pink so it's not as overwhelmingly pink as the multicolour one.
> 
> They also have this one: (too bad the hardware is gold)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can easily match the Monogram Reverse with your accessories.


Well it all depends if the boutique carries it, also if I have the budget, I'm actually thinking of getting 2 rexys, but haven't jumped the gun, I just bought a lot from Zara this weekend, and I'm also planning on getting those rexys. That first bandouliere is quite nice but I don't know, I think even though it has reverse, black and white, it feels a little too feminine (yeah, I just wrote that, even when I tend to use not so manly colors).

Anyways, I'll make my rounds to the boutique from time to time to see if they have any of the bandouliers, the second one I really like the reverse monogram but I mean, the use is only from one side, the other one is black so nothing interesting there, and yeah, gold is actually not my style.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Well it all depends if the boutique carries it, also if I have the budget, I'm actually thinking of getting 2 rexys, but haven't jumped the gun, I just bought a lot from Zara this weekend, and I'm also planning on getting those rexys. That first bandouliere is quite nice but I don't know, I think even though it has reverse, black and white, it feels a little too feminine (yeah, I just wrote that, even when I tend to use not so manly colors).
> 
> Anyways, I'll make my rounds to the boutique from time to time to see if they have any of the bandouliers, the second one I really like the reverse monogram but I mean, the use is only from one side, the other one is black so nothing interesting there, and yeah, gold is actually not my style.


Did the Coach boutique in your city finally stock the Rexy, or do you have to get it online?


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Did the Coach boutique in your city finally stock the Rexy, or do you have to get it online?


Nordstrom actually has them at a very nice price (even with duties and shipping), so, I hopefully will order them soon, I'm waiting for one of my credit cards to close the period, but I don't know if its wise to wait until the 22nd, I really hope they don't sell out.

And funny thing, the Coach boutique does not carry them but the department store, on its online inventory has one of the 2 rexys I'm interested, but, the price buying it from the local department store is even higher than getting it from Nordstrom, including, duties, taxes, and shipping.


----------



## Christofle

Well after having huge delays with my ssense bag bug due to some loopy authorization method that they use for payments, my order is still not packed. Turns out the blue bag bug is at 66% off so I cancelled my black one. I guess it pays off for ssense to be inefficient.


----------



## memo.alive

Christofle said:


> Well after having huge delays with my ssense bag bug due to some loopy authorization method that they use for payments, my order is still not packed. Turns out the blue bag bug is at 66% off so I cancelled my black one. I guess it pays off for ssense to be inefficient.


Haha!!! That's awesome!!! Things happen for a reason! Can't wait to see your bug in action when you finally get it.


----------



## Christofle

memo.alive said:


> Haha!!! That's awesome!!! Things happen for a reason! Can't wait to see your bug in action when you finally get it.



I'm excited to see how the two-tone fur looks! Not sure which bag I'm going to attach it to first. ...decisions decisions ...


----------



## memo.alive

Christofle said:


> I'm excited to see how the two-tone fur looks! Not sure which bag I'm going to attach it to first. ...decisions decisions ...


The important is that you actually get it, then you can be indecisive from there


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Well after having huge delays with my ssense bag bug due to some loopy authorization method that they use for payments, my order is still not packed. Turns out the blue bag bug is at 66% off so I cancelled my black one. I guess it pays off for ssense to be inefficient.


We're Bag Bug twins! I just got it too! I hope it doesn't take forever to process the order like your first bug.

I couldn't resist. I was waiting for a Fendi Zig Zag pom pom to go on further markdown at Saks (it was 60% off and unsold for weeks), but I prefer a Bag Bug. So when I saw the Ssense deal, I quickly went to Saks to see if the Zig Zag pom pom got marked down further. It was actually sold (without a further markdown. Nothing got an extra markdown there)! So I quickly got the blue bug.


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> We're Bag Bug twins! I just got it too! I hope it doesn't take forever to process the order like your first bug.
> 
> I couldn't resist. I was waiting for a Fendi Zig Zag pom pom to go on further markdown at Saks (it was 60% off and unsold for weeks), but I prefer a Bag Bug. So when I saw the Ssense deal, I quickly went to Saks to see if the Zig Zag pom pom got marked down further. It was actually sold (without a further markdown. Nothing got an extra markdown there)! So I quickly got the blue bug.



I'm looking forward to your Black Friday reveal... due to prompt shipping of course.


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> I'm looking forward to your Black Friday reveal... due to prompt shipping of course.


I hope it comes soon! Please post yours too when you receive it! I wanna see how you will use it to style your bags!


----------



## Christofle

They cancelled my order... I can't believe this. I'm done with essense. Holt Renfrew and fendi boutiques it is!


----------



## memo.alive

Christofle said:


> They cancelled my order... I can't believe this. I'm done with essense. Holt Renfrew and fendi boutiques it is!


They cancelled the blue bug order? OMG!!!!!!!! That's so low, actually, when you and @averagejoe mentioned the blue bug, I went to ssense, but they didn't have it on their catalog anymore, so I thought you guys were the last ones to get it, I think perhaps they had a mishap with their inventory, Gilt has done that to me a couple of times, and one time it was a couple of vintage Chanel earrings I wanted for my mom, I got really upset.


----------



## Christofle

memo.alive said:


> They cancelled the blue bug order? OMG!!!!!!!! That's so low, actually, when you and @averagejoe mentioned the blue bug, I went to ssense, but they didn't have it on their catalog anymore, so I thought you guys were the last ones to get it, I think perhaps they had a mishap with their inventory, Gilt has done that to me a couple of times, and one time it was a couple of vintage Chanel earrings I wanted for my mom, I got really upset.



No, it's a problem with their security system. So essentially for my first purchase they charge a random amount on my card that I had to check with my bank and inform them of as a security protocol. 

The lady from ssense mentioned this was a one time deal on the first purchase. I did this and got confirmation of this last Sunday. 

I cancelled the order this morning to get the blue one, which I was later told by another fellow would reset the process during which they do not hold the item despite having givem then my credit information and "purchased" the item. So by the time the security issue was worked out, the blue chain was sold.


----------



## memo.alive

Christofle said:


> No, it's a problem with their security system. So essentially for my first purchase they charge a random amount on my card that I had to check with my bank and inform them of as a security protocol.
> 
> The lady from ssense mentioned this was a one time deal on the first purchase. I did this and got confirmation of this last Sunday.
> 
> I cancelled the order this morning to get the blue one, which I was later told by another fellow would reset the process during which they do not hold the item despite having givem then my credit information and "purchased" the item. So by the time the security issue was worked out, the blue chain was sold.


Oh that really sucks!!! That happened to me with shopbop on my first purchase and everything went through, and the second one I didn't have that problem, the order went straight through. I don't understand what kind of weird security protocol they have. Gilt on the other hand asks for the security code (on the back of the card) at the time the card info is captured and they charge normally. I don't know why some sites have that weird thing.

Does Ssense accept paypal? If so, maybe you should've gone the paypal road.


----------



## Christofle

memo.alive said:


> Oh that really sucks!!! That happened to me with shopbop on my first purchase and everything went through, and the second one I didn't have that problem, the order went straight through. I don't understand what kind of weird security protocol they have. Gilt on the other hand asks for the security code (on the back of the card) at the time the card info is captured and they charge normally. I don't know why some sites have that weird thing.
> 
> Does Ssense accept paypal? If so, maybe you should've gone the paypal road.



They might but then I'd have to set up a PayPal account!


----------



## memo.alive

Christofle said:


> They might but then I'd have to set up a PayPal account!


Setting up a paypal account is quite handy, I'd rather pay through paypal than handing the credit card info to a lot of sites, if Gilt had the paypal option I'd pay with paypal. I guess its a matter of whether you like using paypal or not.


----------



## Christofle

memo.alive said:


> Setting up a paypal account is quite handy, I'd rather pay through paypal than handing the credit card info to a lot of sites, if Gilt had the paypal option I'd pay with paypal. I guess its a matter of whether you like using paypal or not.



I would probably set one up if I did a lot of online transactions but in total I've done 5.


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> No, it's a problem with their security system. So essentially for my first purchase they charge a random amount on my card that I had to check with my bank and inform them of as a security protocol.
> 
> The lady from ssense mentioned this was a one time deal on the first purchase. I did this and got confirmation of this last Sunday.
> 
> I cancelled the order this morning to get the blue one, which I was later told by another fellow would reset the process during which they do not hold the item despite having givem then my credit information and "purchased" the item. So by the time the security issue was worked out, the blue chain was sold.


That's odd! Actually it seems like this happened to a friend who tried to buy from Ssense in the UK. 

Mine shipped already according to the email they sent me! And the item somehow looks like it's in stock, but when you click to buy it, it shows as sold out. Probably a glitch in their system.


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> That's odd! Actually it seems like this happened to a friend who tried to buy from Ssense in the UK.
> 
> Mine shipped already according to the email they sent me! And the item somehow looks like it's in stock, but when you click to buy it, it shows as sold out. Probably a glitch in their system.



Whelp you're a lucky duck! Enjoy your bag bug!


----------



## Christofle

This story might have a positive ending since the ssense representative on the phone mentioned that he was willing to offer a 10 percent additional off the black one which is still in stock to compensate me. However the order is still stuck at processing...


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Whelp you're a lucky duck! Enjoy your bag bug!


Thanks! I'm sorry to hear that your purchase. 

Did you still want the black one? The price is a bit higher but it was the one you bought originally. I know you said you were done with Ssense, but maybe one last time before the sale ends in 2 days?


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> This story might have a positive ending since the ssense representative on the phone mentioned that he was willing to offer a 10 percent additional off the black one which is still in stock to compensate me. However the order is still stuck at processing...


Oh wow! 10% extra! I was just writing to say you could get the black one. What a sweet deal! 

Let's hope it processes properly this time.


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> Thanks! I'm sorry to hear that your purchase.
> 
> Did you still want the black one? The price is a bit higher but it was the one you bought originally. I know you said you were done with Ssense, but maybe one last time before the sale ends in 2 days?



Well the price should be the same with the extra 10 since that brings the discount to 67 vs 66 of the blue. I tried purchasing it but as I said it still hasn't been processed so I'll have to touch wood and be patient.


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Well the price should be the same with the extra 10 since that brings the discount to 67 vs 66 of the blue. I tried purchasing it but as I said it still hasn't been processed so I'll have to touch wood and be patient.


Oh this is even better than an additional 10% off the sale price. It's actually 10% added to the markdown percentage. I hope this works out for you!

They couldn't just place the order for you on the phone when you called?


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> Oh this is even better than an additional 10% off the sale price. It's actually 10% added to the markdown percentage. I hope this works out for you!
> 
> They couldn't just place the order for you on the phone when you called?



Well it's essentially to match the price of the other bag bug so to put me even with the price of the blue one that I ordered. Turns out the bag bug is now sold out and no longer on the site but my order is still "received" so I don't know what to make of that.


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Well it's essentially to match the price of the other bag bug so to put me even with the price of the blue one that I ordered. Turns out the bag bug is now sold out and no longer on the site but my order is still "received" so I don't know what to make of that.


This is so strange. It shows two available on their website but when I click to add to my shopping bag, it says sold out. They must have lots of glitches from all the traffic on their website today with their final markdown.

I hope it works out for you. Once this works out, you'll walk away with a nice bug for a great price, and also have hassle-free transactions from Ssense in the future.


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> This is so strange. It shows two available on their website but when I click to add to my shopping bag, it says sold out. They must have lots of glitches from all the traffic on their website today with their final markdown.
> 
> I hope it works out for you. Once this works out, you'll walk away with a nice bug for a great price, and also have hassle-free transactions from Ssense in the future.



I feel like I'd be better off going to their office on chabanel and picking it up in person. I just find the whole ordeal a bit much. As an importer and distributor of high end menswear, I feel like I would lose most of my customers if I was offering a similar service.


----------



## Christofle

Christofle said:


> I feel like I'd be better off going to their office on chabanel and picking it up in person. I just find the whole ordeal a bit much. As an importer and distributor of high end menswear, I feel like I would lose most of my customers if I was offering a similar service.


 
On the upside, their Montreal offices are really beautiful!


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> On the upside, their Montreal offices are really beautiful!


I visited one of their stores in Vieux Montreal and it was very nice. The men's selection downstairs was great for the size of the store.


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> I visited one of their stores in Vieux Montreal and it was very nice. The men's selection downstairs was great for the size of the store.



Was it the one in the old port?


----------



## memo.alive

Really lousy mod shot game here, yesterday and today were definitely not very bright mood wise, but, well, guess since AJ wanted to see the new stuff I got...

Blazer and trousers are fresh from my Zara sale shopping (I'm ashamed of myself, no Fendi to be found on the outfit today...)




@averagejoe now that I think of it, perhaps that bandouliere is not such a ludicrous idea (it would look fantastic on my green PB)...


----------



## Christofle

memo.alive said:


> Really lousy mod shot game here, yesterday and today were definitely not very bright mood wise, but, well, guess since AJ wanted to see the new stuff I got...
> 
> Blazer and trousers are fresh from my Zara sale shopping (I'm ashamed of myself, no Fendi to be found on the outfit today...)
> View attachment 3759691
> View attachment 3759692
> View attachment 3759693
> 
> @averagejoe now that I think of it, perhaps that bandouliere is not such a ludicrous idea (it would look fantastic on my green PB)...



Awesome briefcase and Mcqueen charm.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Really lousy mod shot game here, yesterday and today were definitely not very bright mood wise, but, well, guess since AJ wanted to see the new stuff I got...
> 
> Blazer and trousers are fresh from my Zara sale shopping (I'm ashamed of myself, no Fendi to be found on the outfit today...)
> View attachment 3759691
> View attachment 3759692
> View attachment 3759693
> 
> @averagejoe now that I think of it, perhaps that bandouliere is not such a ludicrous idea (it would look fantastic on my green PB)...


WOW! I love the colours! And yes, that Bandouliere strap would go perfectly with this. I saw it today in person and it's quite nice. The website says it's all in leather, but I think the Monogram Reverse side is actually monogram canvas, which is a good thing for durability.

Are those tassel charms from Coach?


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Was it the one in the old port?


I think so. It was at a corner and had two floors (maybe there was an upstairs floor, but I only visited the mens floor, which is the basement floor).


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> WOW! I love the colours! And yes, that Bandouliere strap would go perfectly with this. I saw it today in person and it's quite nice. The website says it's all in leather, but I think the Monogram Reverse side is actually monogram canvas, which is a good thing for durability.
> 
> Are those tassel charms from Coach?


Yes, I actually borrowed it (and this time I didn't return it, haha) from one of my mom's bags...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Yes, I actually borrowed it (and this time I didn't return it, haha) from one of my mom's bags...


They look great on your Ferragamo!


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> I think so. It was at a corner and had two floors (maybe there was an upstairs floor, but I only visited the mens floor, which is the basement floor).



Sounds like the place I came across by accident while I was touring various art galleries. I was pretty darn confused when I was met by racks of Gucci and Lanvin instead of Inuit art and contemporary paintings.


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Sounds like the place I came across by accident while I was touring various art galleries. I was pretty darn confused when I was met by racks of Gucci and Lanvin instead of Inuit art and contemporary paintings.


What a pleasant surprise that must've been!


----------



## allanrvj

memo.alive said:


> Saw this and thought of @averagejoe, also funny thing just today found out new SoReals were available...



omg I just saw this video yesterday and I'm so obsessed with it. lol


----------



## allanrvj

averagejoe said:


> My outfit today with my new Fendi Monster sneakers, and my beloved Peekaboo. The lightning charm goes perfectly with the shoes because they have the same colour scheme and lightning bolts on each. Thanks to the LV Bandouliere Race, I can dress down the Peekaboo and make it more sporty to match my summer attire.
> View attachment 3757669
> View attachment 3757670


sew hot, you. tank top and errthang 
I'm jealous of your shoes! Want!


----------



## J.T.

Hey Everyone! Sorry for the delayed reply. I was at my best friends wedding in Spain this weekend and dropped my phone on the way home = shattered the screen :/ ....great party though! 

I loved catching up on all the posts and great input and loving the mod shots [emoji173]️

@averagejor 
Loving the tank look [emoji108] great arms[emoji1320]

@memo.live 
That briefcase[emoji7]

@Prada Prince 
Bal [emoji173]️

@Cristofle 
Have you checked the Fendi website saw they had some charms on sale last night.
I am not a charms guy but seriously loving these ones




@Parisian Birkin
Sorry to hear the cabat didn't work for you. I have increasingly been looking at the medium size as I think the L would be too big.
Congrats on the fab Birkin though 

I mostly use big totes so I find the style to be the one suiting me the best, but agree the Cabat has its drawbacks compared to B, especiallyas to holding its value...oh and no feet!!!

@allanvrj
Yay for Denmark [emoji1087] should do a purse forum meet up in CPH!

I love Mismo I have quite a few already. My favourite brand besides BV but their handles wear out really quickly - literally only downside with Mismo....

Soooo on the BV Cabat I agree with everyone that the price is waaaay steep like silly much because like, Hermes and many others, BV has also been hiking there prices quite a bit over the past few years. Currently €7200 medium nappa, €7600 large and €8000 men's vachette, and yes the exotic is €17000...

BUUUT I will also say craftsmanship is sublime and to me the simplicity of the design is what I find most appealing. It is double layered (lined with the same intrecciato weave on the inside as outside so the bag is exceptionally durable in nappa and practically indestructible in vachette (calf) but I find the latter too heave. I have had zero problems with snagging or wear on my messenger.

As @Allanvrj and the SA meno.live met mentioned, the Cabat is the"Birkin" of BV, very rare, all numbered and usually only 500 made per year ww. some seasonal are made In far  less quantities like the Karung one I posted. 
Cabats never go onsale, not even staff get it on discount. It does take 2 people 2 days to make so the craftsmanship takes time.  

But 7000+ imho NO BAG should ever cost that much. Knowing from my friend who works in textile sourcing and production, no matter the bag, quality, finest leather etc and 100% made in Italy or France it still won't cost more than a few 100 euros to make incl everything. not even a birkin. 

So when it comes to our love for luxury bags we can all agree that logic is rarely part of the equation [emoji23]

However the Birkin will hold its value, and 
 increase, so that has been a huge dilemma. as pointed out it only cost a few more hundreds. I am worried about weight and the whole buying process makes it very off setting, but then again I have never handled a birkin so I cannot say I won't fall in love if I ever get my hands on a 40 in Togo.

I have however decided to put the Cabat on hold for a while and decided not get the Troubadour and just really just think long and hard about which bag to get. 
Looking at other styles of BV like the one @Prada Prince suggested but want to see it IRL and it's so hard to find.




The PB or SDJ might be a good option  

I should just make a bag fund and when the right bag jumps at me I can get it whether it be Hermes , BV or something else 

I am trying to downsize my collection a bit so I want to find a versatile long term investment piece. being slightly OCD - the second hand market just doesn't work for me :/ even though I could get the Cabat at a steal....maybe I will reconsider at a later stage as a compromise...

[emoji173]️ seriously thanks guys for all your great input. Love this community! [emoji173]️

Sorry for any typos and mis quotes 
(my screen is really messed up.) new phone should arrive this week.


----------



## Christofle

Just  got my confirmation for my black bag bug and it went through at 6am so now all that I can hope is that Canada post doesn't lose the package!


----------



## allanrvj

J.T. said:


> Hey Everyone! Sorry for the delayed reply. I was at my best friends wedding in Spain this weekend and dropped my phone on the way home = shattered the screen :/ ....great party though!
> 
> I loved catching up on all the posts and great input and loving the mod shots [emoji173]️
> 
> @averagejor
> Loving the tank look [emoji108] great arms[emoji1320]
> 
> @memo.live
> That briefcase[emoji7]
> 
> @Prada Prince
> Bal [emoji173]️
> 
> @Cristofle
> Have you checked the Fendi website saw they had some charms on sale last night.
> I am not a charms guy but seriously loving these ones
> 
> View attachment 3759914
> 
> 
> @Parisian Birkin
> Sorry to hear the cabat didn't work for you. I have increasingly been looking at the medium size as I think the L would be too big.
> Congrats on the fab Birkin though
> 
> I mostly use big totes so I find the style to be the one suiting me the best, but agree the Cabat has its drawbacks compared to B, especiallyas to holding its value...oh and no feet!!!
> 
> @allanvrj
> Yay for Denmark [emoji1087] should do a purse forum meet up in CPH!
> 
> I love Mismo I have quite a few already. My favourite brand besides BV but their handles wear out really quickly - literally only downside with Mismo....
> 
> Soooo on the BV Cabat I agree with everyone that the price is waaaay steep like silly much because like, Hermes and many others, BV has also been hiking there prices quite a bit over the past few years. Currently €7200 medium nappa, €7600 large and €8000 men's vachette, and yes the exotic is €17000...
> 
> BUUUT I will also say craftsmanship is sublime and to me the simplicity of the design is what I find most appealing. It is double layered (lined with the same intrecciato weave on the inside as outside so the bag is exceptionally durable in nappa and practically indestructible in vachette (calf) but I find the latter too heave. I have had zero problems with snagging or wear on my messenger.
> 
> As @Allanvrj and the SA meno.live met mentioned, the Cabat is the"Birkin" of BV, very rare, all numbered and usually only 500 made per year ww. some seasonal are made In far  less quantities like the Karung one I posted.
> Cabats never go onsale, not even staff get it on discount. It does take 2 people 2 days to make so the craftsmanship takes time.
> 
> But 7000+ imho NO BAG should ever cost that much. Knowing from my friend who works in textile sourcing and production, no matter the bag, quality, finest leather etc and 100% made in Italy or France it still won't cost more than a few 100 euros to make incl everything. not even a birkin.
> 
> So when it comes to our love for luxury bags we can all agree that logic is rarely part of the equation [emoji23]
> 
> However the Birkin will hold its value, and
> increase, so that has been a huge dilemma. as pointed out it only cost a few more hundreds. I am worried about weight and the whole buying process makes it very off setting, but then again I have never handled a birkin so I cannot say I won't fall in love if I ever get my hands on a 40 in Togo.
> 
> I have however decided to put the Cabat on hold for a while and decided not get the Troubadour and just really just think long and hard about which bag to get.
> Looking at other styles of BV like the one @Prada Prince suggested but want to see it IRL and it's so hard to find.
> 
> View attachment 3759916
> 
> 
> The PB or SDJ might be a good option
> 
> I should just make a bag fund and when the right bag jumps at me I can get it whether it be Hermes , BV or something else
> 
> I am trying to downsize my collection a bit so I want to find a versatile long term investment piece. being slightly OCD - the second hand market just doesn't work for me :/ even though I could get the Cabat at a steal....maybe I will reconsider at a later stage as a compromise...
> 
> [emoji173]️ seriously thanks guys for all your great input. Love this community! [emoji173]️
> 
> Sorry for any typos and mis quotes
> (my screen is really messed up.) new phone should arrive this week.



We should do a meetup, I agree. But I'm bagless at the moment (sold my HAC 40 a few months ago), and I'm going on a 3-month holiday to Asia (I quit my job), and I will only start looking for a job when I get back, so getting a new bag I can show off might take a while 

I agree, the handles of Mismo are a bummer. Which reminded me, so I wrote to them, asking if they offer rewaxing services. I'd be happy to pay as long as I could use my bag a bit longer.

I tried SDJ in person at Illums, the souple one. Heavy mothertrucker even when empty. 

What I suggest you doing is going to a reseller shop (Tokyo, Japan is the best option coz there's a lot of resellers there) and trying some bags. I know you won't buy anything but at least you'll get an idea on what you really like. 

I used to think I want a Birkin, but then I was drawn to the HAC when I tried it in Paris. But then I bought one and decided it doesn't match my lifestyle, so now I'm in the quest to find a new bag I would love.


----------



## averagejoe

allanrvj said:


> sew hot, you. tank top and errthang
> I'm jealous of your shoes! Want!


Thanks! 



J.T. said:


> Hey Everyone! Sorry for the delayed reply. I was at my best friends wedding in Spain this weekend and dropped my phone on the way home = shattered the screen :/ ....great party though!
> 
> I loved catching up on all the posts and great input and loving the mod shots [emoji173]️
> 
> @averagejor
> Loving the tank look [emoji108] great arms[emoji1320]
> 
> @memo.live
> That briefcase[emoji7]
> 
> @Prada Prince
> Bal [emoji173]️
> 
> @Cristofle
> Have you checked the Fendi website saw they had some charms on sale last night.
> I am not a charms guy but seriously loving these ones
> 
> View attachment 3759914
> 
> 
> @Parisian Birkin
> Sorry to hear the cabat didn't work for you. I have increasingly been looking at the medium size as I think the L would be too big.
> Congrats on the fab Birkin though
> 
> I mostly use big totes so I find the style to be the one suiting me the best, but agree the Cabat has its drawbacks compared to B, especiallyas to holding its value...oh and no feet!!!
> 
> @allanvrj
> Yay for Denmark [emoji1087] should do a purse forum meet up in CPH!
> 
> I love Mismo I have quite a few already. My favourite brand besides BV but their handles wear out really quickly - literally only downside with Mismo....
> 
> Soooo on the BV Cabat I agree with everyone that the price is waaaay steep like silly much because like, Hermes and many others, BV has also been hiking there prices quite a bit over the past few years. Currently €7200 medium nappa, €7600 large and €8000 men's vachette, and yes the exotic is €17000...
> 
> BUUUT I will also say craftsmanship is sublime and to me the simplicity of the design is what I find most appealing. It is double layered (lined with the same intrecciato weave on the inside as outside so the bag is exceptionally durable in nappa and practically indestructible in vachette (calf) but I find the latter too heave. I have had zero problems with snagging or wear on my messenger.
> 
> As @Allanvrj and the SA meno.live met mentioned, the Cabat is the"Birkin" of BV, very rare, all numbered and usually only 500 made per year ww. some seasonal are made In far  less quantities like the Karung one I posted.
> Cabats never go onsale, not even staff get it on discount. It does take 2 people 2 days to make so the craftsmanship takes time.
> 
> But 7000+ imho NO BAG should ever cost that much. Knowing from my friend who works in textile sourcing and production, no matter the bag, quality, finest leather etc and 100% made in Italy or France it still won't cost more than a few 100 euros to make incl everything. not even a birkin.
> 
> So when it comes to our love for luxury bags we can all agree that logic is rarely part of the equation [emoji23]
> 
> However the Birkin will hold its value, and
> increase, so that has been a huge dilemma. as pointed out it only cost a few more hundreds. I am worried about weight and the whole buying process makes it very off setting, but then again I have never handled a birkin so I cannot say I won't fall in love if I ever get my hands on a 40 in Togo.
> 
> I have however decided to put the Cabat on hold for a while and decided not get the Troubadour and just really just think long and hard about which bag to get.
> Looking at other styles of BV like the one @Prada Prince suggested but want to see it IRL and it's so hard to find.
> 
> View attachment 3759916
> 
> 
> The PB or SDJ might be a good option
> 
> I should just make a bag fund and when the right bag jumps at me I can get it whether it be Hermes , BV or something else
> 
> I am trying to downsize my collection a bit so I want to find a versatile long term investment piece. being slightly OCD - the second hand market just doesn't work for me :/ even though I could get the Cabat at a steal....maybe I will reconsider at a later stage as a compromise...
> 
> [emoji173]️ seriously thanks guys for all your great input. Love this community! [emoji173]️
> 
> Sorry for any typos and mis quotes
> (my screen is really messed up.) new phone should arrive this week.



Sorry to hear that about your phone. At least you had a good time there!

I am impressed by the craftsmanship of the BV Cabat (I started looking into the bag to see why it was so expensive), but I think that your idea of putting your purchase of the Cabat on hold is a good one. You can use this time to pop into Hermes every once in a while to see if they have a HAC or Birkin. Let one of the SAs know that you're looking into one. You may get lucky and run into one, but I doubt it will be immediate so you'll have time to think about it (check out Hermes forum men's photos in the meantime to see what it looks like modelled: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ng-their-hermes.377429/page-526#post-31495109). For only a couple hundred more, I recommend the Hermes HAC or Birkin. Stellar craftsmanship and iconic style. If only I could even afford one. You'd be the lucky few to even own one if you can get your hands on one.


----------



## averagejoe

OMG! I got my blue Bag Bug today and I didn't even pay extra for express shipping.

And it came with a Bag Bugs passport! Too bad the passport booklet itself isn't updated to include this 2017 collection so it doesn't include the name of this blue one. I have NO idea what his name is.


----------



## averagejoe

Here he is with Fusto. He is larger than Fusto. Strange how I go them both from Ssense and their box size was the same, but Fusto didn't come with the Bag Bugs passport booklet.


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> Here he is with Fusto. He is larger than Fusto. Strange how I go them both from Ssense and their box size was the same, but Fusto didn't come with the Bag Bugs passport booklet.
> View attachment 3760477



That's an amazing smurf bug! Hope you have many fun adventures with it!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Here he is with Fusto. He is larger than Fusto. Strange how I go them both from Ssense and their box size was the same, but Fusto didn't come with the Bag Bugs passport booklet.
> View attachment 3760477


That blue one is fantastic, the color is amazing and I think it somehow matches quite well with your new slip ons!


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> That blue one is fantastic, the color is amazing and I think it somehow matches quite well with your new slip ons!


It matches the slip-ons to a T. It's the same leather colour, and both of them have the same eyes, too. I love them!


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> That's an amazing smurf bug! Hope you have many fun adventures with it!


Thanks! I debated like crazy getting Fusto last year on Ssense on a good discount. They had like 20 in stock at that point (I checked), so I had some time to decide. I couldn't bring myself to paying ~$500 for a bag charm. I thought I would regret my purchase, and initially I did. At that point, I never even used bag charms before. But Fusto brought life to so many of my older bags that he ended up being a purchase that I'm glad I made. Then I brought home a Peekaboo, and it was a match made in (Fendi) heaven.

I'm glad I have a new one in a different colour. Hopefully I'll have many fun adventures with him as well.

_Smurf_. That's what I'll name the new blue bug. Thanks!


----------



## memo.alive

I'm kinda jealous of you guys, you're getting a new bug at a great discount, i'm still imploring the universe so the Burberry kicks I want get a deeper discount (right now, even when it's the last pair, the price is not reasonable at all), and also I want so many other stuff (I also want the Fendi kicks to actually get discounted at the local department store, that I hope happens) and well a whole bunch of stuff, but then again, I shouldn't be greedy, I've had my share of shopping lately, ugh, with all this shopping and I still want to travel this year, haha, I guess I'm truly greedy...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> I'm kinda jealous of you guys, you're getting a new bug at a great discount, i'm still imploring the universe so the Burberry kicks I want get a deeper discount (right now, even when it's the last pair, the price is not reasonable at all), and also I want so many other stuff (I also want the Fendi kicks to actually get discounted at the local department store, that I hope happens) and well a whole bunch of stuff, but then again, I shouldn't be greedy, I've had my share of shopping lately, ugh, with all this shopping and I still want to travel this year, haha, I guess I'm truly greedy...


There are things that I was waiting for at Holts that I ended up missing because I wasn't fast enough. I waited for the final markdown and when it happened, I found out too late. Then the Ssense markdown came along and I was thrilled to score a bug for a great price unexpectedly. I was actually watching the same blue bug on Farfetch and it got an extra 20% off but sold. Thankfully the Ssense price was even lower.


----------



## averagejoe

Went out this evening to our Summerlicious event in Toronto at Canoe (restaurant), dressed like this. Summerlicious is similar to the event that @memo.alive was mentioning in his city where several restaurants have a special prix fixe menu. No Fendi in this outfit, sorry. 

A shot of me holding my Gucci soft briefcase by its handle:



A shot of me clutching the briefcase:



Extraordinary view of Toronto from our table in the restaurant:


----------



## J.T.

allanrvj said:


> We should do a meetup, I agree. But I'm bagless at the moment (sold my HAC 40 a few months ago), and I'm going on a 3-month holiday to Asia (I quit my job), and I will only start looking for a job when I get back, so getting a new bag I can show off might take a while
> 
> I agree, the handles of Mismo are a bummer. Which reminded me, so I wrote to them, asking if they offer rewaxing services. I'd be happy to pay as long as I could use my bag a bit longer.
> 
> I tried SDJ in person at Illums, the souple one. Heavy mothertrucker even when empty.
> 
> What I suggest you doing is going to a reseller shop (Tokyo, Japan is the best option coz there's a lot of resellers there) and trying some bags. I know you won't buy anything but at least you'll get an idea on what you really like.
> 
> I used to think I want a Birkin, but then I was drawn to the HAC when I tried it in Paris. But then I bought one and decided it doesn't match my lifestyle, so now I'm in the quest to find a new bag I would love.



Thanks! Great advice about the reseller. 
I haven't checked out the souple yet but weight is a BIG issue for me aswell.

Safe travels!


----------



## J.T.

averagejoe said:


> Here he is with Fusto. He is larger than Fusto. Strange how I go them both from Ssense and their box size was the same, but Fusto didn't come with the Bag Bugs passport booklet.
> View attachment 3760477





averagejoe said:


> Went out this evening to our Summerlicious event in Toronto at Canoe (restaurant), dressed like this. Summerlicious is similar to the event that @memo.alive was mentioning in his city where several restaurants have a special prix fixe menu. No Fendi in this outfit, sorry.
> 
> A shot of me holding my Gucci soft briefcase by its handle:
> View attachment 3760736
> 
> 
> A shot of me clutching the briefcase:
> View attachment 3760737
> 
> 
> Extraordinary view of Toronto from our table in the restaurant:
> View attachment 3760742



Love that blue! 

And of course outfit is on point as usual! [emoji108]


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Went out this evening to our Summerlicious event in Toronto at Canoe (restaurant), dressed like this. Summerlicious is similar to the event that @memo.alive was mentioning in his city where several restaurants have a special prix fixe menu. No Fendi in this outfit, sorry.
> 
> A shot of me holding my Gucci soft briefcase by its handle:
> View attachment 3760736
> 
> 
> A shot of me clutching the briefcase:
> View attachment 3760737
> 
> 
> Extraordinary view of Toronto from our table in the restaurant:
> View attachment 3760742



Great outfit as always AJ! I love the deep burgundy shade!


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> Went out this evening to our Summerlicious event in Toronto at Canoe (restaurant), dressed like this. Summerlicious is similar to the event that @memo.alive was mentioning in his city where several restaurants have a special prix fixe menu. No Fendi in this outfit, sorry.
> 
> A shot of me holding my Gucci soft briefcase by its handle:
> View attachment 3760736
> 
> 
> A shot of me clutching the briefcase:
> View attachment 3760737
> 
> 
> Extraordinary view of Toronto from our table in the restaurant:
> View attachment 3760742



Looks like the soft in Gucci soft isn't just for show! Gorgeous view of the Toronto skyline, hope the food was a match for the view.


----------



## Yoshi1296

averagejoe said:


> OMG! I got my blue Bag Bug today and I didn't even pay extra for express shipping.
> 
> And it came with a Bag Bugs passport! Too bad the passport booklet itself isn't updated to include this 2017 collection so it doesn't include the name of this blue one. I have NO idea what his name is.
> View attachment 3760471
> View attachment 3760472
> View attachment 3760473
> View attachment 3760474
> View attachment 3760475
> View attachment 3760476



Cute!! You should name him yourself!!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Went out this evening to our Summerlicious event in Toronto at Canoe (restaurant), dressed like this. Summerlicious is similar to the event that @memo.alive was mentioning in his city where several restaurants have a special prix fixe menu. No Fendi in this outfit, sorry.
> 
> A shot of me holding my Gucci soft briefcase by its handle:
> View attachment 3760736
> 
> 
> A shot of me clutching the briefcase:
> View attachment 3760737
> 
> 
> Extraordinary view of Toronto from our table in the restaurant:
> View attachment 3760742


Fantastic color combo and the right fit for the clothes as well (that, surprisingly is quite an issue I've seen in a lot of people, myself included sometimes).

Loving the hemmed pants and your shoes are to die for. That view is something else, ugh, as time passes more and more things happen that make me want to travel to your city even more than before.


----------



## averagejoe

J.T. said:


> Love that blue!
> 
> And of course outfit is on point as usual! [emoji108]





Prada Prince said:


> Great outfit as always AJ! I love the deep burgundy shade!





Christofle said:


> Looks like the soft in Gucci soft isn't just for show! Gorgeous view of the Toronto skyline, hope the food was a match for the view.





Yoshi1296 said:


> Cute!! You should name him yourself!!





memo.alive said:


> Fantastic color combo and the right fit for the clothes as well (that, surprisingly is quite an issue I've seen in a lot of people, myself included sometimes).
> 
> Loving the hemmed pants and your shoes are to die for. That view is something else, ugh, as time passes more and more things happen that make me want to travel to your city even more than before.



Thanks guys!

@Christofle the briefcase is so soft it can be folded over itself to reduce the size. There is a lock on the back of the bag for this, too. I haven't used it that way before because the bag can hardly fit anything if I do that.










@memo.alive do come to Toronto. I'd be fun to go shopping together!


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> @Christofle the briefcase is so soft it can be folded over itself to reduce the size. There is a lock on the back of the bag for this, too. I haven't used it that way before because the bag can hardly fit anything if I do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @memo.alive do come to Toronto. I'd be fun to go shopping together!



Check out the Mexican restaurant "El Catrin" in the distillery district if you are in Toronto, I tried it out two weeks ago while on vacation and it was outstanding.


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Check out the Mexican restaurant "El Catrin" in the distillery district if you are in Toronto, I tried it out two weeks ago while on vacation and it was outstanding.


I haven't tried that before! Will check it out sometime. Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

Yoshi1296 said:


> Cute!! You should name him yourself!!


@Christofle called it a smurf bug, so it's name is "Smurf".


----------



## memo.alive

Ok so, regarding @J.T.'s existential crisis regarding the BV Cabat, I just saw an e-mail and when I saw this I fell in love:






The pouch !!!


----------



## Christofle

Just received the notification from Canada post that Kuro has arrived and is waiting for me in my mailbox, hopefully he's not too sad in there.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Ok so, regarding @J.T.'s existential crisis regarding the BV Cabat, I just saw an e-mail and when I saw this I fell in love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pouch !!!


I saw this collection and was impressed! My favourite bag from this line is this:




I love how it creatively blends intrecciato leather with plain smooth leather with a beautiful embroidered degrade effect.


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Just received the notification from Canada post that Kuro has arrived and is waiting for me in my mailbox, hopefully he's not too sad in there.


Please post pics!!! Is Kuro his Fendi name, or a name that you gave him? I still don't know what the official name of Smurf is and would like to find out.


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> Please post pics!!! Is Kuro his Fendi name, or a name that you gave him? I still don't know what the official name of Smurf is and would like to find out.



From what I understand the men's collection isn't assigned names unfortunately. I named mine Kuro since Kuro means black.


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> From what I understand the men's collection isn't assigned names unfortunately. I named mine Kuro since Kuro means black.


Oh. Good name! 

I guess Fendi is leaving the fun of assigning names to us.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I saw this collection and was impressed! My favourite bag from this line is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how it creatively blends intrecciato leather with plain smooth leather with a beautiful embroidered degrade effect.


Actually that tote is one of my favs as well, it looks like a very upscale bag, is not a simple tote, and yes, the stitching that resembles a skyline is phenomenal.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Oh. Good name!
> 
> I guess Fendi is leaving the fun of assigning names to us.


Yes! Well even when my bug had an official name, he'll always be Peluso to me, haha


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Oh. Good name!
> 
> I guess Fendi is leaving the fun of assigning names to us.



I think it's always better to rename it for yourself even if it comes with an official name... 

Mine was Jessy Jr. but even he knows that Schmidty is his one and true name!


----------



## Christofle

Presenting Kuro ​


----------



## Prada Prince

Went out for dinner to catch up with an old university friend tonight with my Celine Mini Luggage, accessorised with a Hermes Rodeo PM and paired off with my crimson leopard Saint Laurents... 




Arm candy of the day was my treasured J'ADIOR chain bracelet, Cartier silk cord and Bulgari diamond and black ceramic ring...




Also did another WIMB shot... I've started using my Faure Le Page gun pochette for my keys in my bigger bags...


----------



## memo.alive

@averagejoe I just can't help myself, I really need this sale season to end, today marked the last visit to Zara I made (I officially visited all the stores that are "near" the zones I work/live). and I got out with yet 3 more pieces (although I don't feel bad about today, since the pieces I got, are all monochrome which have a high matching quotient).

When will this stop O_O (and I also ordered stuff online and I'm yet to pick them up).


----------



## memo.alive

Prada Prince said:


> Went out for dinner to catch up with an old university friend tonight with my Celine Mini Luggage, accessorised with a Hermes Rodeo PM and paired off with my crimson leopard Saint Laurents...
> 
> View attachment 3761478
> 
> 
> Arm candy of the day was my treasured J'ADIOR chain bracelet, Cartier silk cord and Bulgari diamond and black ceramic ring...
> 
> View attachment 3761479
> 
> 
> Also did another WIMB shot... I've started using my Faure Le Page gun pochette for my keys in my bigger bags...
> 
> View attachment 3761481


Always loving your denim jacket (fantastic actually) and the denim + (I'm guessing) taupe color of your Celine always hits the spot.

Nice touch of pattern/color with your Saint Laurent kicks and your Rodeo PM.


----------



## Christofle

Isn't he photogenic ?


----------



## memo.alive

Christofle said:


> Isn't he photogenic ?


Well yes!!! Also I'm intrigued by your bag, is that LV? I don't think I've seen that texture/pattern IRL before, raelly diggin' it!

Also, I really like the contrast of the deepness of the black and the metallic touch in Kuro's eyes.


----------



## Christofle

memo.alive said:


> Well yes!!! Also I'm intrigued by your bag, is that LV? I don't think I've seen that texture/pattern IRL before, raelly diggin' it!
> 
> Also, I really like the contrast of the deepness of the black and the metallic touch in Kuro's eyes.



It's an Ixia from the Antheia line (lambskin embroidered with the monogram) from a now discontinued line, which is unfortunate. I was the first person to order one in Montreal and my SA was pretty excited to see it at the time. To give a bit of back story, I was deciding between the Hermes Marwari and the LV Ixia but found the Marwari to be a bit less exciting despite the more compelling price at the time.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> @averagejoe I just can't help myself, I really need this sale season to end, today marked the last visit to Zara I made (I officially visited all the stores that are "near" the zones I work/live). and I got out with yet 3 more pieces (although I don't feel bad about today, since the pieces I got, are all monochrome which have a high matching quotient).
> 
> When will this stop O_O (and I also ordered stuff online and I'm yet to pick them up).


I need the sale season to reach the final markdowns before it ends. 

I wanna see some of these new outfits that you can put together with your new clothes and accessories


----------



## Christofle

Here's Kuro getting ready for work


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Presenting Kuro ​


Wow! He will add a pop of black to your accessories, or make a black bag look even darker.

He's got a black dust bag, too!


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Isn't he photogenic ?





averagejoe said:


> Wow! He will add a pop of black to your accessories, or make a black bag look even darker.
> 
> He's got a black dust bag, too!


Exactly what I meant.  It really adds to a black bag.

That LV embroidered leather is so cool!


----------



## Prada Prince

memo.alive said:


> Always loving your denim jacket (fantastic actually) and the denim + (I'm guessing) taupe color of your Celine always hits the spot.
> 
> Nice touch of pattern/color with your Saint Laurent kicks and your Rodeo PM.



Thanks! The denim jacket really was such a worthwhile purchase for me. I found myself pairing with as many ensembles as I could. I ended up getting another one in black barely a month later!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Went out for dinner to catch up with an old university friend tonight with my Celine Mini Luggage, accessorised with a Hermes Rodeo PM and paired off with my crimson leopard Saint Laurents...
> 
> View attachment 3761478
> 
> 
> Arm candy of the day was my treasured J'ADIOR chain bracelet, Cartier silk cord and Bulgari diamond and black ceramic ring...
> 
> View attachment 3761479
> 
> 
> Also did another WIMB shot... I've started using my Faure Le Page gun pochette for my keys in my bigger bags...
> 
> View attachment 3761481


J'ADIOR your outfit 

Also loving the Goyard pouch.


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Here's Kuro getting ready for work


Wow! What a way to dress up a briefcase.


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Here's Kuro getting ready for work


Oh, I just noticed your briefcase is Dolce and Gabbana. I wanted that briefcase really badly a few years ago but waited too long to buy it (from Marshalls of all places). It got an extra markdown and sold right away after. The one that got away...


----------



## Christofle

I think I might try using Kuro handheld this weekend for some extra bunch, do you guys think it's a bit much?


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> I think I might try using Kuro handheld this weekend for some extra bunch, do you guys think it's a bit much?


I don't think it's too much. Try it out with your outfit at home first to see. Sometimes pieces just look like they work (or don't work) together.


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> Oh, I just noticed your briefcase is Dolce and Gabbana. I wanted that briefcase really badly a few years ago but waited too long to buy it (from Marshalls of all places). It got an extra markdown and sold right away after. The one that got away...



Snagged it on the 4th markdown at Holts, I was lucky with that one.


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Snagged it on the 4th markdown at Holts, I was lucky with that one.


Lucky you. It is a wonderful briefcase. Construction is very solid and sturdy, and the lock with combination is beautiful.


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> Lucky you. It is a wonderful briefcase. Construction is very solid and sturdy, and the lock with combination is beautiful.


But it weighs a ton so if you store it vertically the structured leather sags, which isn't very attractive and I learnt that the hard way.


----------



## Christofle

Has anyone had a similar issue with Epsom/Saffiano type leathers?


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> But it weighs a ton so if you store it vertically the structured leather sags, which isn't very attractive and I learnt that the hard way.


I would've thought the bag was reinforced enough from the inside to prevent that from happening.



Christofle said:


> Has anyone had a similar issue with Epsom/Saffiano type leathers?


I had Prada Saffiano leather but I've stored the bag on its back so it didn't happen. I have seen pictures of Epsom Kelly and Birkin bags showing a bit of sagging over time. I've seen some Prada Galleria totes show a bit of sagging as well. It's bound to happen as the leather softens, I guess.


----------



## Christofle

Just found something interesting about the bugs we got Averagejoe, it seems Fendi calls them monster cubes rather than bag bugs. 

https://www.fendi.com/ca/man/accessories/p-7AR398OEEF0GXN


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> J'ADIOR your outfit
> 
> Also loving the Goyard pouch.



Thank you! 

Question though: what Goyard pouch?


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Question though: what Goyard pouch?


What is that gun-shaped thing? Isn't it Goyard? I may be wrong.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> What is that gun-shaped thing? Isn't it Goyard? I may be wrong.



Oh! That's from Faure Le Page, another Parisian brand around from the 1700s. They started off as armourers to the French nobility, hence the gun accessories, but have branched out now into leather goods.


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Just found something interesting about the bugs we got Averagejoe, it seems Fendi calls them monster cubes rather than bag bugs.
> 
> https://www.fendi.com/ca/man/accessories/p-7AR398OEEF0GXN


Yeah I noticed the cube thing too. It says that on the Fendi box. Maybe it sounds more masculine? They have always been cubes to begin with.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Oh! That's from Faure Le Page, another Parisian brand around from the 1700s. They started off as armourers to the French nobility, hence the gun accessories, but have branched out now into leather goods.


Oops. Sorry. I misidentified the brand. 

It's a cool piece.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Oops. Sorry. I misidentified the brand.
> 
> It's a cool piece.



No worries! And thank you! [emoji16]


----------



## memo.alive

Christofle said:


> I think I might try using Kuro handheld this weekend for some extra bunch, do you guys think it's a bit much?


Black works with almost everything as long as the outstanding color or element matched to it is not that light (unless white, black and white contrast is always a good idea), seeing the pairing of the Loewe pouch and the bug is actually nice since the base color of the pouch is black (or at least that's what I'm seeing from the pic), now, as @averagejoe said, it all depends if it works as a whole with the entire outfit, but looking at just the pairing of the pouch/bug it looks good and appropriate.


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> Yeah I noticed the cube thing too. It says that on the Fendi box. Maybe it sounds more masculine? They have always been cubes to begin with.



Possibly...the mysteries of marketing!


----------



## memo.alive

New (documented) outfit (and back to basics colorwise...)
















No shades today (really gloomy / rainy day in town).

Clothes (everything) by Zara / Silver monkstrap kicks by a local footwear brand / Belt by Ferragamo / Watch by CK / Bracelets by LinkUp and also another local brand Leon Blanco / Prada tote / Bag bug / Alexander Wang strap


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> New (documented) outfit (and back to basics colorwise...)
> View attachment 3762815
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762814
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762816
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762813
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762817
> 
> 
> No shades today (really gloomy / rainy day in town).
> 
> Clothes (everything) by Zara / Silver monkstrap kicks by a local footwear brand / Belt by Ferragamo / Watch by CK / Bracelets by LinkUp and also another local brand Leon Blanco / Prada tote / Bag bug / Alexander Wang strap


Loving the pop of red, and Peluso!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Loving the pop of red, and Peluso!


I don't know if it's the fact that his hair is messy, but I don't know why I have the suspicion my bag bug is less hairy than when I bought it, but, like, dramatically less hairy, I don't think he's that handsome as before, I stil love him but I don't know, I'm worried he'll keep on losing fur.


----------



## memo.alive

Update on my sale season, really lousy news, the Fendi kicks I want seem to be of current season, so, no chance they will get discounted, at least not until end of year, so, no lovely Fendi sneakers for my B'day, although I truly hope the Burberry kicks I've been waiting for Gilt finally discounts them down to a reasonable price so I'd finally jump the gun, but, at least for now, my sale season shopping spree just ended (my wallet is quite happy and at piece with that statement).


----------



## Christofle

memo.alive said:


> Update on my sale season, really lousy news, the Fendi kicks I want seem to be of current season, so, no chance they will get discounted, at least not until end of year, so, no lovely Fendi sneakers for my B'day, although I truly hope the Burberry kicks I've been waiting for Gilt finally discounts them down to a reasonable price so I'd finally jump the gun, but, at least for now, my sale season shopping spree just ended (my wallet is quite happy and at piece with that statement).



Sounds like delayed gratification, they'll always have something new and shiny to offer at a later date!


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> I don't know if it's the fact that his hair is messy, but I don't know why I have the suspicion my bag bug is less hairy than when I bought it, but, like, dramatically less hairy, I don't think he's that handsome as before, I stil love him but I don't know, I'm worried he'll keep on losing fur.


Maybe his hair needs a bit of brushing. Try brushing and seeing if he looks similar to when he was brand new. Do you use him a lot? 

Fur products will lose a few hairs with use, especially where they are rubbed a lot.


----------



## memo.alive

Christofle said:


> Sounds like delayed gratification, they'll always have something new and shiny to offer at a later date!


Yeah, but I've waited always to get the kicks I want at a discount, and TBH, I think I really love the sneakers I get discounted way more than something I would buy at a regular price, they feel extra special because of the money saving, ahaha, but hey, it is true what they say, good things come for those who wait, let's just hope this year-end sales have a certain pair of Fendi bag bug kicks for me...


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Maybe his hair needs a bit of brushing. Try brushing and seeing if he looks similar to when he was brand new. Do you use him a lot?
> 
> Fur products will lose a few hairs with use, especially where they are rubbed a lot.


Well, that's the thing! I don't think I even use it a lot, and I always try on protecting Peluso from contact other than him moving while I'm carrying the bag, I mean, it has a 2 year warranty (since I got it straight from a boutique) so, perhaps next year I'll check with my SA if in fact something's off with him (the warranty started mid december last year, so it will last until mid-december 2018).


----------



## memo.alive

Ok so, in other news, today I got my sandals, I really like them, although, due to me really getting excited with the jogging and stuff, I think I hurt a couple of toes while jogging last week, and it doesn't actually hurt (anymore, the nails from the 2 toes hurt for a couple of days after the overtly excited jogging) a bruise formed under the toenail so now one toe is black  and the other one is purple tainted, so it's quite unaesthetic, but ugh, I really want to use them!!! Anyways, I guess lately the lesson from the universe to me is "patience". Also, since a couple of blazers I got from the Zara sale I wasn't able to get them in my actual exact fit (got them in a bigger size) I have to get them to the store so they can fit them for me (I'm also planning on leaving a couple other blazers from past seasons but still from Zara, that I feel the fit is not quite there yet), I really hope I can start using my new suits and blazers, I'm really excited, so many new stuff to my fashion arsenal, which also reminds me that I really need to get rid off a mountain of clothes in a corner of my room that for over 2 years was scheduled to be donated and still haven't done that, also I need to do some cleanup and get rid of pieces that I'm actually not going to wear anymore (I'm the type of person that doesn't usually do cleanup, since the things I buy, if I buy them I keep them for many years unless, they're really worn down, or definitely not usable since they're very specific to a certain past trend, and even so, many trendy stuff, I keep and use them in a certain way so I can keep on wearing them).

I mean, I have a Zara (Made in Italy, can you believe it?) zippered high-neck sweater that if I'm correct I got it when I was in high-school, and well, I just finished my masters degree last year. And it surprisingly fits well and doesn't exactly look it's age!

Now I really think I need to do some cleanup, actually a couple of months back I read cleaning up from old stuff actually has a metaphysical effect, since you're getting rid of old (even when it's material stuff, it also translates into energies) and therefore letting the universe know you're welcoming new things, and even though for over a year a lot of new things have come into my life, perhaps now I really need to make some room (both physically and spiritually) for the new.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Well, that's the thing! I don't think I even use it a lot, and I always try on protecting Peluso from contact other than him moving while I'm carrying the bag, I mean, it has a 2 year warranty (since I got it straight from a boutique) so, perhaps next year I'll check with my SA if in fact something's off with him (the warranty started mid december last year, so it will last until mid-december 2018).


I don't think there is anything wrong with Peluso other than his hair looking a bit wild (totally normal after a few uses), but if somehow the Fendi SAs deem that there is a problem (I don't think there is), they can actually give you store credit to get a new bug to replace him, since he is out of production and they won't have a new one to swap it with.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Yeah, but I've waited always to get the kicks I want at a discount, and TBH, I think I really love the sneakers I get discounted way more than something I would buy at a regular price, they feel extra special because of the money saving, ahaha, but hey, it is true what they say, good things come for those who wait, let's just hope this year-end sales have a certain pair of Fendi bag bug kicks for me...


A great pair of Fendi kicks is bound to go on sale next time. I waited for Ssense to heavily mark down their grey suede Monster sneakers with silver eyes during the winter sale, but they stayed at roughly the same markdown till the sale ended. I loved those shoes, and wondered if I should've gotten them. Fast forward 6 months and now I have the blue buffed leather version with lightning bolt which I love much more than the silver one, first because they are not in suede which is too high maintenance, and secondly they are in blue and I seriously need more colour in my shoe collection. They were cheaper too! 

Now I don't even want the grey suede ones anymore. Thankfully they didn't get a good markdown last time.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Ok so, in other news, today I got my sandals, I really like them, although, due to me really getting excited with the jogging and stuff, I think I hurt a couple of toes while jogging last week, and it doesn't actually hurt (anymore, the nails from the 2 toes hurt for a couple of days after the overtly excited jogging) a bruise formed under the toenail so now one toe is black  and the other one is purple tainted, so it's quite unaesthetic, but ugh, I really want to use them!!! Anyways, I guess lately the lesson from the universe to me is "patience". Also, since a couple of blazers I got from the Zara sale I wasn't able to get them in my actual exact fit (got them in a bigger size) I have to get them to the store so they can fit them for me (I'm also planning on leaving a couple other blazers from past seasons but still from Zara, that I feel the fit is not quite there yet), I really hope I can start using my new suits and blazers, I'm really excited, so many new stuff to my fashion arsenal, which also reminds me that I really need to get rid off a mountain of clothes in a corner of my room that for over 2 years was scheduled to be donated and still haven't done that, also I need to do some cleanup and get rid of pieces that I'm actually not going to wear anymore (I'm the type of person that doesn't usually do cleanup, since the things I buy, if I buy them I keep them for many years unless, they're really worn down, or definitely not usable since they're very specific to a certain past trend, and even so, many trendy stuff, I keep and use them in a certain way so I can keep on wearing them).
> 
> I mean, I have a Zara (Made in Italy, can you believe it?) zippered high-neck sweater that if I'm correct I got it when I was in high-school, and well, I just finished my masters degree last year. And it surprisingly fits well and doesn't exactly look it's age!
> 
> Now I really think I need to do some cleanup, actually a couple of months back I read cleaning up from old stuff actually has a metaphysical effect, since you're getting rid of old (even when it's material stuff, it also translates into energies) and therefore letting the universe know you're welcoming new things, and even though for over a year a lot of new things have come into my life, perhaps now I really need to make some room (both physically and spiritually) for the new.


Use the sandals anyway. I run regularly and I get the same bruises every once in a while, but I still wear sandals. I only get a few months to wear them each year, and no bruise is going to stop me. 

Your closet sounds extensive and filled with all sorts of cool pieces!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Use the sandals anyway. I run regularly and I get the same bruises every once in a while, but I still wear sandals. I only get a few months to wear them each year, and no bruise is going to stop me.
> 
> Your closet sounds extensive and filled with all sorts of cool pieces!


Well you're definitely right on the extensive part, I don't know if cool pieces is what you'll find (well I guess that depends on the taste, the judgement on something is highly subjective depending on who makes the judgement) but definitely interesting (I really love my winter pieces, ironically as I've stated before, this town is just hot 90% of the time).

About the toe bruises, I think that's because (ironically) the running shoes fit too well, I think I heard somewhere that, in order to avoid that kind of bruising the sneakers had to be a little bigger than the actual fit, in order for the feet not to reach the front tip and toes not to get stamped. Unfortunately my kicks, well I never thought that perhaps one day I'd be happily jogging quite intensively, I think next time I'll just adjust the laces a bit tighter so my feet don't move that much inside the sneakers (I hope that at least lowers the bruising probability).

Besides the unaesthetic side, it really effing hurts for a couple of days, it is not nice!


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Well you're definitely right on the extensive part, I don't know if cool pieces is what you'll find (well I guess that depends on the taste, the judgement on something is highly subjective depending on who makes the judgement) but definitely interesting (I really love my winter pieces, ironically as I've stated before, this town is just hot 90% of the time).
> 
> About the toe bruises, I think that's because (ironically) the running shoes fit too well, I think I heard somewhere that, in order to avoid that kind of bruising the sneakers had to be a little bigger than the actual fit, in order for the feet not to reach the front tip and toes not to get stamped. Unfortunately my kicks, well I never thought that perhaps one day I'd be happily jogging quite intensively, I think next time I'll just adjust the laces a bit tighter so my feet don't move that much inside the sneakers (I hope that at least lowers the bruising probability).
> 
> Besides the unaesthetic side, it really effing hurts for a couple of days, it is not nice!


Sorry to hear that. Yeah my running shoes are a perfect fit, but it means there isn't much extra room so the toes can get pushed against the front and bruise them.

I like my summer and winter pieces equally. Winter gives more layering options while summer is just a t-shirt, polo, or tank. Any layering and it would get uncomfortably hot. I like having the seasons so that I can wear different styles throughout the year.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Sorry to hear that. Yeah my running shoes are a perfect fit, but it means there isn't much extra room so the toes can get pushed against the front and bruise them.
> 
> I like my summer and winter pieces equally. Winter gives more layering options while summer is just a t-shirt, polo, or tank. Any layering and it would get uncomfortably hot. I like having the seasons so that I can wear different styles throughout the year.


Well I think the reason I don't exactly like summer clothes is that they're more revealing, and there aren't many tricks to be pulled with the layering, and in contrast fall is definitely my favorite time of the year since things start to glam up, and besides, I was born in that season (I guess that's a heavy reason), but definitely, sweaters, boots, jackets, coats, trench coats, gloves, beanies, etc are something I look forward to (maybe) wear always.


----------



## J.T.

averagejoe said:


> I saw this collection and was impressed! My favourite bag from this line is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how it creatively blends intrecciato leather with plain smooth leather with a beautiful embroidered degrade effect.





memo.alive said:


> Actually that tote is one of my favs as well, it looks like a very upscale bag, is not a simple tote, and yes, the stitching that resembles a skyline is phenomenal.



Finally got the new phone.

Yeah saw these ones as well (in the BV site twice a day [emoji23])

they are absolutely gorgeous but in the long run I think I would prefer Vvs classic bags without the embroidery but man Tomas Maier has really been killing it season after season!


----------



## J.T.

Prada Prince said:


> Went out for dinner to catch up with an old university friend tonight with my Celine Mini Luggage, accessorised with a Hermes Rodeo PM and paired off with my crimson leopard Saint Laurents...
> 
> View attachment 3761478
> 
> 
> Arm candy of the day was my treasured J'ADIOR chain bracelet, Cartier silk cord and Bulgari diamond and black ceramic ring...
> 
> View attachment 3761479
> 
> 
> Also did another WIMB shot... I've started using my Faure Le Page gun pochette for my keys in my bigger bags...
> 
> View attachment 3761481



I love the colour of your Celine! And the FLP pochette is so cool I have seen it quite a lot on instagram. 

Can you buy them at high end department stores or strictly only sold in FLP store? Do you know where in Paris are they housed?

PS looooooove the bulgari ring!


----------



## J.T.

memo.alive said:


> New (documented) outfit (and back to basics colorwise...)
> View attachment 3762815
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762814
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762816
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762813
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762817
> 
> 
> No shades today (really gloomy / rainy day in town).
> 
> Clothes (everything) by Zara / Silver monkstrap kicks by a local footwear brand / Belt by Ferragamo / Watch by CK / Bracelets by LinkUp and also another local brand Leon Blanco / Prada tote / Bag bug / Alexander Wang strap



Red is such a good colour on you. You carry it very well! [emoji108]


----------



## allanrvj

J.T. said:


> Finally got the new phone.
> 
> Yeah saw these ones as well (in the BV site twice a day [emoji23])
> 
> they are absolutely gorgeous but in the long run I think I would prefer Vvs classic bags without the embroidery but man Tomas Maier has really been killing it season after season!


congrats on the new phone!


----------



## J.T.

allanrvj said:


> congrats on the new phone!



Thanks Allan [emoji4]


----------



## Prada Prince

J.T. said:


> I love the colour of your Celine! And the FLP pochette is so cool I have seen it quite a lot on instagram.
> 
> Can you buy them at high end department stores or strictly only sold in FLP store? Do you know where in Paris are they housed?
> 
> PS looooooove the bulgari ring!



Thank you! I fell in love with this colour (Souris) the first time I saw it in the Celine lookbooks! 

Faure Le Page is sold in only three stores worldwide. The flagship boutique is on Rue Cambon, Paris, and they have a small concession in Galeries Lafayette Paris. The third store is in Japan. 

However you can email them to order by phone if there isn't a store in your country. I've always waited to buy their stuff when I'm in Paris though...


----------



## J.T.

Prada Prince said:


> Thank you! I fell in love with this colour (Souris) the first time I saw it in the Celine lookbooks!
> 
> Faure Le Page is sold in only three stores worldwide. The flagship boutique is on Rue Cambon, Paris, and they have a small concession in Galeries Lafayette Paris. The third store is in Japan.
> 
> However you can email them to order by phone if there isn't a store in your country. I've always waited to buy their stuff when I'm in Paris though...



Cool! Well I plan to head down after summer so I think I will have to check it out. 

At every major city we go to I always end up dragging my poor bf through what I now how come to have call the obligatory "bag safari"  [emoji23]


----------



## Prada Prince

J.T. said:


> Cool! Well I plan to head down after summer so I think I will have to check it out.
> 
> At every major city we go to I always end up dragging my poor bf through what I now how come to have call the obligatory "bag safari"  [emoji23]



Yes, you should! They have some lovely pieces and it's such an off-the-radar label...


----------



## J.T.

Prada Prince said:


> Yes, you should! They have some lovely pieces and it's such an off-the-radar label...



I had been contemplating Goyard, St Louis specifically , but heard so many bad things about quality issues so I definitely want to check what FLP has to offer. 
Do you have any thoughts on Moynat?


----------



## Prada Prince

J.T. said:


> I had been contemplating Goyard, St Louis specifically , but heard so many bad things about quality issues so I definitely want to check what FLP has to offer.
> Do you have any thoughts on Moynat?



I actually have a couple of pieces from Goyard, a Saint Louis GM tote and a Jersey PM. 

I don't have anything bad to say about the Saint Louis actually. It's so lightweight, flexible and works beautifully as a tote that melds to fit the side of my body. 

I think the FLP ones are thicker and more substantial if that's what you're looking for, and they have more variations on the tote, zippered etc. 

I'm planning to get a medal bag charm from them the next time I'm in town. 

I think Moynat's lovely, but just nothing that strikes my fancy there, and it's v v pricey...


----------



## Christofle

Have any of you guys been able to handle the D&G Sicily men's briefcase? It seems like an interesting bag but I don't have a D&G store near me ever since Holts Montreal stopped carrying their line.

http://store.dolcegabbana.com/en/me...-BM1427AC94080999.html?cgid=men-bags#start=19


----------



## allanrvj

J.T. said:


> I had been contemplating Goyard, St Louis specifically , but heard so many bad things about quality issues so I definitely want to check what FLP has to offer.
> Do you have any thoughts on Moynat?


Me me! I have a couple of thoughts about Moynat. 

First, I think their Marquetry line is awesome. It looks like painted leather but it's actually a bunch of leathers in different colors cut precisely to fit the main panel:


Second, I really like the ambience of their headquarters in Paris. It's what Hermes FSH should have been. It's very luxurious and peaceful inside, and it's one of the few luxury shops in Paris that doesn't have a queue outside, maybe because it's not that popular yet.

Third, their products remind me so much of Hermes. The vibrance of colors, the simplicity, the elegance. They are older than LV but have a similar history with making trunks. And like Hermes, most of it are handmade (and hand-stitched) and each product is made by one artisan from start to finish, if I'm not mistaken.

Unfortunately, nothing particular interests me yet, except maybe for this Holdall Ville which is as wide as a 35 cm Birkin, but is listed in the men's section in their website:


I haven't seen it in real life, though, coz their headquarters are seriously lacking in inventory. The SA I talked to didn't even know what I was describing, so I doubt if this bag was ever available.

Maybe if one day I'm done with Hermes I'd venture to Moynat.


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Have any of you guys been able to handle the D&G Sicily men's briefcase? It seems like an interesting bag but I don't have a D&G store near me ever since Holts Montreal stopped carrying their line.
> 
> http://store.dolcegabbana.com/en/me...-BM1427AC94080999.html?cgid=men-bags#start=19


I haven't handled this bag before (would love to as I'm quite interested myself), but at this price, I prefer leather lining. Not sure why it is lined in fabric. Also, I won't get it at full price because Dolce and Gabbana goes on sale quite often, especially via online retailers.

At this price point, I rather get the men's Sac de Jour, the one that @sirdonulus has. At least the interior is leather. @sirdonulus how is your SDJ holding up so far? I'm liking the bag more and more and hope to get one someday. I just don't want the leather to soften too much as I think it looks better structured, unless it's the new supple one.


----------



## averagejoe

allanrvj said:


> Me me! I have a couple of thoughts about Moynat.
> 
> First, I think their Marquetry line is awesome. It looks like painted leather but it's actually a bunch of leathers in different colors cut precisely to fit the main panel:
> View attachment 3764091
> 
> Second, I really like the ambience of their headquarters in Paris. It's what Hermes FSH should have been. It's very luxurious and peaceful inside, and it's one of the few luxury shops in Paris that doesn't have a queue outside, maybe because it's not that popular yet.
> 
> Third, their products remind me so much of Hermes. The vibrance of colors, the simplicity, the elegance. They are older than LV but have a similar history with making trunks. And like Hermes, most of it are handmade (and hand-stitched) and each product is made by one artisan from start to finish, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Unfortunately, nothing particular interests me yet, except maybe for this Holdall Ville which is as wide as a 35 cm Birkin, but is listed in the men's section in their website:
> View attachment 3764103
> 
> I haven't seen it in real life, though, coz their headquarters are seriously lacking in inventory. The SA I talked to didn't even know what I was describing, so I doubt if this bag was ever available.
> 
> Maybe if one day I'm done with Hermes I'd venture to Moynat.


Wow those train pouches do look printed even though they aren't. Very nice. The Holdall Ville is very nice, too, with enough detail to keep it interesting.


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> I haven't handled this bag before (would love to as I'm quite interested myself), but at this price, I prefer leather lining. Not sure why it is lined in fabric. Also, I won't get it at full price because Dolce and Gabbana goes on sale quite often, especially via online retailers.
> 
> At this price point, I rather get the men's Sac de Jour, the one that @sirdonulus has. At least the interior is leather. @sirdonulus how is your SDJ holding up so far? I'm liking the bag more and more and hope to get one someday. I just don't want the leather to soften too much as I think it looks better structured, unless it's the new supple one.



I've always wondered why people seem to prefer leather and suede lining? They seem to add weight and get scuffed rather easily vs something like a sturdy jacquard lining.


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> I've always wondered why people seem to prefer leather and suede lining? They seem to add weight and get scuffed rather easily vs something like a sturdy jacquard lining.


For me, it just feels more luxurious. It actually requires more care when I use a piece with leather lining. I have two Prada bags lined in very soft mouflon leather and the inside can get scratched very easily if I'm not careful with my nails when reaching into the bag. I still love the feel of it, though. Suede isn't as easy to scratch, but I have to be careful not to get it in contact with anything wet.


----------



## Prada Prince

Christofle said:


> I've always wondered why people seem to prefer leather and suede lining? They seem to add weight and get scuffed rather easily vs something like a sturdy jacquard lining.



I'm not too fussed either way about the lining to be honest, it's on the inside of my bag. If I had a choice, my top choice for linings would be suede, as I love the texture and feel for suede, and I wouldn't be bothered if it scuffed up. My main grouse with jacquard is that it could easily snag and if it ripped, it's a pain in the bedonka-donk to get fixed...


----------



## Christofle

Prada Prince said:


> I'm not too fussed either way about the lining to be honest, it's on the inside of my bag. If I had a choice, my top choice for linings would be suede, as I love the texture and feel for suede, and I wouldn't be bothered if it scuffed up. My main grouse with jacquard is that it could easily snag and if it ripped, it's a pain in the bedonka-donk to get fixed...



I suppose if you aren't handy with needles it might be a pain!


----------



## Prada Prince

Christofle said:


> I suppose if you aren't handy with needles it might be a pain!



Even if I was, and I'm not, it's still not going to look the same. I had some keys snag the jacquard lining of my Prada camera bag and it ripped in a way that couldn't really be saved...


----------



## Christofle

Prada Prince said:


> Even if I was, and I'm not, it's still not going to look the same. I had some keys snag the jacquard lining of my Prada camera bag and it ripped in a way that couldn't really be saved...



Oh that's quite unfortunate, if you've had that experience before I can understand why you would prefer another option. I just like the silky smooth feeling of fabric.


----------



## averagejoe

Took Smurf and the twins (shoes) out today. Smurf is HUGE. His hair gets messed up much more easily than Fusto.


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> Took Smurf and the twins (shoes) out today. Smurf is HUGE. His hair gets messed up much more easily than Fusto.
> View attachment 3764468
> View attachment 3764469
> View attachment 3764470



I love how he matches the blue monogram strap!


----------



## allanrvj

Christofle said:


> I've always wondered why people seem to prefer leather and suede lining? They seem to add weight and get scuffed rather easily vs something like a sturdy jacquard lining.



I like leather lining, except for big bags where I prefer canvas. 

Most Hermes bags are lined in goatskin which you can easily wipe if you spill some liquid inside. Also it makes for interesting color combos, like a grey Birkin or Kelly with bright blue interior, for example.


----------



## bagsrightnow

averagejoe said:


> I haven't handled this bag before (would love to as I'm quite interested myself), but at this price, I prefer leather lining. Not sure why it is lined in fabric. Also, I won't get it at full price because Dolce and Gabbana goes on sale quite often, especially via online retailers.
> 
> At this price point, I rather get the men's Sac de Jour, the one that @sirdonulus has. At least the interior is leather. @sirdonulus how is your SDJ holding up so far? I'm liking the bag more and more and hope to get one someday. I just don't want the leather to soften too much as I think it looks better structured, unless it's the new supple one.



HI guys!!! Long time no see hey! Sorry I've been away for so long - life and work got ridiculously insanely busy! But I've finally had time to catchup on everyone's post and mod-shots and loving all the bags everyone's been posting (fendi related or not)!! [emoji13]

My SDJ has held up really well actually, especially since I use it daily for work. Initially I did baby the bag a bit but now not so much, throwing random bits and bobs into the bag (ie at first I wouldn't throw my car keys directly into the SDJ, instead placing it in a little pouch or something, but now I'm like "meh....CBF..." and would chuck keys, keyfobs, coins, USB sticks etc into the deep abyss of the SDJ [emoji23] The interior leather lining has held up quite well too, being resistant to all the random crap I throw in, as well as wear and tear from bracelets, watches, rings etc... Here are some SDJ mod shots from earlier this weekend: 







On the FENDI side of things, I took the PKB out for a little shopping trip and ended up grabbing a scarf from LV. I think the SA said it's from last season but I couldn't resist the patterns on the scarf, especially the blue LV squares mixed with the red stripes [emoji7][emoji7] Attaching some modshots of the scarf plus some good old non-LV change-room shots [emoji13]






















PS: @averagejoe loving your bag charm!!! The shade of blue is divine!!! And goes very well with your LV strap [emoji7][emoji7][emoji108]


----------



## averagejoe

sirdonulus said:


> HI guys!!! Long time no see hey! Sorry I've been away for so long - life and work got ridiculously insanely busy! But I've finally had time to catchup on everyone's post and mod-shots and loving all the bags everyone's been posting (fendi related or not)!! [emoji13]
> 
> My SDJ has held up really well actually, especially since I use it daily for work. Initially I did baby the bag a bit but now not so much, throwing random bits and bobs into the bag (ie at first I wouldn't throw my car keys directly into the SDJ, instead placing it in a little pouch or something, but now I'm like "meh....CBF..." and would chuck keys, keyfobs, coins, USB sticks etc into the deep abyss of the SDJ [emoji23] The interior leather lining has held up quite well too, being resistant to all the random crap I throw in, as well as wear and tear from bracelets, watches, rings etc... Here are some SDJ mod shots from earlier this weekend:
> 
> View attachment 3764886
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764887
> 
> 
> On the FENDI side of things, I took the PKB out for a little shopping trip and ended up grabbing a scarf from LV. I think the SA said it's from last season but I couldn't resist the patterns on the scarf, especially the blue LV squares mixed with the red stripes [emoji7][emoji7] Attaching some modshots of the scarf plus some good old non-LV change-room shots [emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 3764888
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764889
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764890
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764891
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764892
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764893
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764894
> 
> 
> PS: @averagejoe loving your bag charm!!! The shade of blue is divine!!! And goes very well with your LV strap [emoji7][emoji7][emoji108]


Your Sac de Jour looks completely brand new still. Wow. And hearing that even the inside is quite resilient to keys and bracelets/rings going in and out makes me want the bag more. I wonder if it will ever go on sale so that I can afford it.

I like your new scarf! You even matched it with the unique dial on your watch.


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> Your Sac de Jour looks completely brand new still. Wow. And hearing that even the inside is quite resilient to keys and bracelets/rings going in and out makes me want the bag more. I wonder if it will ever go on sale so that I can afford it.
> 
> I like your new scarf! You even matched it with the unique dial on your watch.



It was on sale at ssense this season albeit only a measly 25%.


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> It was on sale at ssense this season albeit only a measly 25%.


Oh!!! I totally missed that! Not that 25% off is a good discount, but I didn't think they would discount it as @sirdonulus got it full priced at the beginning of the sale season. Still, if I'm desperate for the bag (maybe soon if I keep getting tempted by pictures of it), I'd do 25%. I got my Givenchy bag at only 30% off years ago because I was obsessed about the bag. It was at Holts full priced, even when the sale started. So I asked a new sales associate if it will be marked down. He said he would talk to a manager and disappeared for a moment, and then came back to say that he could give me 30% off. I don't think he was supposed to, or that he actually talked to the manager, because the same bag was full price for at least another full year until it sold out. I got the bag anyway. That associate stopped working for Holts shortly after I got the bag. I wonder if it was related.

I would've preferred a higher discount, but I'm glad I got it anyway, because I still love the bag. Quite durable and easy to use.


----------



## Prada Prince

Loving the modshots @sirdonulus ! 

I was out with Schmidty for lunch today before scrambling back home to catch the final moments of the Wimbledon final, to witness my favourite sportsman, Roger Federer make history with his 8th Wimbledon win! In honour of the final, I wore my treasured Wimbledon Ralph Lauren polo that I got back in '08... 

I paired it with my maple brown Gucci bamboo tote, together with my sandy brown Valentino Rockrunner sneakers and Hermes Collier de Chien in Fauve Barenia...


----------



## Yoshi1296

averagejoe said:


> Took Smurf and the twins (shoes) out today. Smurf is HUGE. His hair gets messed up much more easily than Fusto.
> View attachment 3764468
> View attachment 3764469
> View attachment 3764470



Awesome look! And love the name!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Loving the modshots @sirdonulus !
> 
> I was out with Schmidty for lunch today before scrambling back home to catch the final moments of the Wimbledon final, to witness my favourite sportsman, Roger Federer make history with his 8th Wimbledon win! In honour of the final, I wore my treasured Wimbledon Ralph Lauren polo that I got back in '08...
> 
> I paired it with my maple brown Gucci bamboo tote, together with my sandy brown Valentino Rockrunner sneakers and Hermes Collier de Chien in Fauve Barenia...
> 
> View attachment 3765037


Wow your sneakers match your Gucci bag beautifully! The bamboo handles also match the Hermes cuff perfectly. Very well coordinated.


----------



## memo.alive

sirdonulus said:


> HI guys!!! Long time no see hey! Sorry I've been away for so long - life and work got ridiculously insanely busy! But I've finally had time to catchup on everyone's post and mod-shots and loving all the bags everyone's been posting (fendi related or not)!! [emoji13]
> 
> My SDJ has held up really well actually, especially since I use it daily for work. Initially I did baby the bag a bit but now not so much, throwing random bits and bobs into the bag (ie at first I wouldn't throw my car keys directly into the SDJ, instead placing it in a little pouch or something, but now I'm like "meh....CBF..." and would chuck keys, keyfobs, coins, USB sticks etc into the deep abyss of the SDJ [emoji23] The interior leather lining has held up quite well too, being resistant to all the random crap I throw in, as well as wear and tear from bracelets, watches, rings etc... Here are some SDJ mod shots from earlier this weekend:
> 
> View attachment 3764886
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764887
> 
> 
> On the FENDI side of things, I took the PKB out for a little shopping trip and ended up grabbing a scarf from LV. I think the SA said it's from last season but I couldn't resist the patterns on the scarf, especially the blue LV squares mixed with the red stripes [emoji7][emoji7] Attaching some modshots of the scarf plus some good old non-LV change-room shots [emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 3764888
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764889
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764890
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764891
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764892
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764893
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764894
> 
> 
> PS: @averagejoe loving your bag charm!!! The shade of blue is divine!!! And goes very well with your LV strap [emoji7][emoji7][emoji108]


Loving the mod shots and just like @averagejoe said, that watch is quite something, may I ask where is it from? Also, the scarf is TDF, and I really liked the trench + PB combination...


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Oh!!! I totally missed that! Not that 25% off is a good discount, but I didn't think they would discount it as @sirdonulus got it full priced at the beginning of the sale season. Still, if I'm desperate for the bag (maybe soon if I keep getting tempted by pictures of it), I'd do 25%. I got my Givenchy bag at only 30% off years ago because I was obsessed about the bag. It was at Holts full priced, even when the sale started. So I asked a new sales associate if it will be marked down. He said he would talk to a manager and disappeared for a moment, and then came back to say that he could give me 30% off. I don't think he was supposed to, or that he actually talked to the manager, because the same bag was full price for at least another full year until it sold out. I got the bag anyway. That associate stopped working for Holts shortly after I got the bag. I wonder if it was related.
> 
> I would've preferred a higher discount, but I'm glad I got it anyway, because I still love the bag. Quite durable and easy to use.


Well I don't think the SA got into trouble, I mean, I don't think he would be able to offset the pricing in the system, and something tells me that, 30% is something employees couldn't give themselves (as employee discount) that easily, but, the timing is quite suspicious, hahhaa.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Well I don't think the SA got into trouble, I mean, I don't think he would be able to offset the pricing in the system, and something tells me that, 30% is something employees couldn't give themselves (as employee discount) that easily, but, the timing is quite suspicious, hahhaa.


Years ago, Holts gave their employees 50% discounts on most items (except concession items), and 30% off sale items. I'm not sure about now, though.

It was an amazing employee discount.


----------



## memo.alive

Well here it is, my first time ever (in years, actually) that I got to wear sandals, I took @averagejoe's advice and wore my sandals even with my bruised toes, fortunately my photo skills and prowess with angles avoided the really unaesthetic state of my toes.

I went to lunch to a new place just opened, sadly I don't think I'll come back again, meal was nice but IMHO it was way too pricey for the quality of the food / place.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Took Smurf and the twins (shoes) out today. Smurf is HUGE. His hair gets messed up much more easily than Fusto.
> View attachment 3764468
> View attachment 3764469
> View attachment 3764470


OK, I must confess that, when I read "the twins" for some reason it took me a while to relate to something you were wearing haha, good thing you explicitly mentioned you were referring to your kicks, really nice use of colors there! Although, I would've worn showless socks or no socks at all with the slip ons, but then again, that would be my personal taste.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Years ago, Holts gave their employees 50% discounts on most items (except concession items), and 30% off sale items. I'm not sure about now, though.
> 
> It was an amazing employee discount.


Well yeah, that's a veeery good discount now that you mention it.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Well here it is, my first time ever (in years, actually) that I got to wear sandals, I took @averagejoe's advice and wore my sandals even with my bruised toes, fortunately my photo skills and prowess with angles avoided the really unaesthetic state of my toes.
> 
> I went to lunch to a new place just opened, sadly I don't think I'll come back again, meal was nice but IMHO it was way too pricey for the quality of the food / place.
> 
> View attachment 3765638
> View attachment 3765639
> View attachment 3765640
> View attachment 3765641


Very nice touches of orange throughout! What brand is that clutch? I can't make it out from the photo.

Sandals look good on you! Maybe you will be tempted to get more sandals in different colours, now. Doesn't it feel great to wear sandals when the weather is hot?

What you said about your lunch place is what I think of most restaurants. The food is good but not usually great enough to justify the price. I like "fine dining" every once in a while for the experience, but the portion sizes border on being a joke. The bread basket provides most of the food for the meal, which is sad.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> OK, I must confess that, when I read "the twins" for some reason it took me a while to relate to something you were wearing haha, good thing you explicitly mentioned you were referring to your kicks, really nice use of colors there! Although, I would've worn showless socks or no socks at all with the slip ons, but then again, that would be my personal taste.


I prefer no socks too, but these shoes (being brand new) are extremely uncomfortable and cut my ankle last time (during my first outing where I took the first mod shot of the shoes). The cut is still healing. The socks prevented that from happening again. I actually tried a lower ankle sock and it was too low so it went into the shoe as I walked, so I went for the higher ankle ones.

It isn't the size of the shoe, because it is my normal size with a tiny bit of room to spare. It's the fact that the leather is quite stiff despite looking very puffy.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Very nice touches of orange throughout! What brand is that clutch? I can't make it out from the photo.
> 
> Sandals look good on you! Maybe you will be tempted to get more sandals in different colours, now. Doesn't it feel great to wear sandals when the weather is hot?
> 
> What you said about your lunch place is what I think of most restaurants. The food is good but not usually great enough to justify the price. I like "fine dining" every once in a while for the experience, but the portion sizes border on being a joke. The bread basket provides most of the food for the meal, which is sad.


Well it depends on the place, today's place was actually a random idea, since a friend of mine mentioned me and her should visit, then again, we really couldn't make it this week, so I instead went with my mom (which is my usual accomplice when lunching and dining fancy), the thing with this place we went today is that, the portions were normal (they were neither too small, and definitely not too big) and the meal was better than the average but then again, it wasn't that much of a religious experience to actually justify the bloated prices, although I really did like the entree (very delicious scallop tapas) and the dessert (a very sinful nice piece of 10 layer chocolate cake with toffee bits).

And, I've visited other places that are actually heavenly good and are not that pricey (or at least the price actually justifies the entire experience), so, I really had lots to compare with, so, unfortunately, there will not be another visit.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I prefer no socks too, but these shoes (being brand new) are extremely uncomfortable and cut my ankle last time (during my first outing where I took the first mod shot of the shoes). The cut is still healing. The socks prevented that from happening again. I actually tried a lower ankle sock and it was too low so it went into the shoe as I walked, so I went for the higher ankle ones.
> 
> It isn't the size of the shoe, because it is my normal size with a tiny bit of room to spare. It's the fact that the leather is quite stiff despite looking very puffy.


I think I would have the same problem but, from the first time I visited NYC over 7 years ago, I made a really bad call with my choice of footwear and during my stay I used kicks and some boots that actually bruised me very bad, to the point that from that trip some sort of scarring formed at the back of my ankle and I think that's why when I use new slip-ons or kicks without socks they don't bother me anymore since I have that tough skin that formed due to the scarring 7 years ago, It is not an actual scar, but my skin around that area became quite rough, so now I don't have that sensitivity issue, really sorry to hear your new kicks wen't tough on your feet, but then again, I guess the toughness of the kicks are a testament to the resiliency nature of the sneakers, which is a good thing.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Very nice touches of orange throughout! What brand is that clutch? I can't make it out from the photo.
> 
> Sandals look good on you! Maybe you will be tempted to get more sandals in different colours, now. Doesn't it feel great to wear sandals when the weather is hot?
> 
> What you said about your lunch place is what I think of most restaurants. The food is good but not usually great enough to justify the price. I like "fine dining" every once in a while for the experience, but the portion sizes border on being a joke. The bread basket provides most of the food for the meal, which is sad.


Sorry, I forgot to answer your question, well, both of your questions. Yes, it feels good to feel the air on my feet, although I must confess it feels strange since it's been quite a while (as I mentioned, years), and actually perhaps 4 or 5 years back I was quite fond of wearing sandals and flip flops and stuff, but then I started to feel put off by the idea, I guess, I started seeing people wearing them and it seemed to me that wearing that type of footwear actually made an outfit to dress down to the point of actually looking under dressed at any place.

And the answer to your second question, it is Lanvin, actually bought that one on final sale, I think at 70% off (sorry, I just noticed that too, today was not a good day taking shots of my outfit, for some reason my hands were very shaky, and my phone, not being the latest and greatest from Apple, doesn't seem to take very nice shots lately).

And well, if I happen to run into nice sandals I actually like (of all the sandals that Zara was carrying when I first saw them on the site, these where the only ones that actually seemed to look nice and not a very simplistic flip flop or wannabe birkenstocks). In fact, back when I used to wear sandals, I had tow pairs that I now regret throwing away,I had this leather brown sandals that were kind low gladiator sandals, and had other pair that were some sort of flip flops but, different, and those, the straps were red, and I think it was red suede I really despise myself for dismissing them quite easily (that's where my 'don't throw anything, keep almost everything' habit comes from).

And back to the bread basket, yes, sadly sometimes that's where the food is, haha, but then again, carbs, and not even those you could actually really enjoy (I prefer sweets, which is way worse).


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> I think I would have the same problem but, from the first time I visited NYC over 7 years ago, I made a really bad call with my choice of footwear and during my stay I used kicks and some boots that actually bruised me very bad, to the point that from that trip some sort of scarring formed at the back of my ankle and I think that's why when I use new slip-ons or kicks without socks they don't bother me anymore since I have that tough skin that formed due to the scarring 7 years ago, It is not an actual scar, but my skin around that area became quite rough, so now I don't have that sensitivity issue, really sorry to hear your new kicks wen't tough on your feet, but then again, I guess the toughness of the kicks are a testament to the resiliency nature of the sneakers, which is a good thing.


Wearing painful shoes on a vacation is torture! I just want to go home or back to the hotel when my feet are cut by my shoes. I wore brand new Cole Haan sandals to Vegas once thinking they were comfortable, and boy was I wrong! The leather was stiff so it cut around my toe where the thong is, and also the top of my foot. I walked pretty far in them, too, so the return trip to the hotel was painful. 

Somehow my foot doesn't scar that way to prevent that. My ankles are easily injured, and shoes cutting into them when I wear them without socks is a recurring problem. Happens the most when the leather is stiff.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Wearing painful shoes on a vacation is torture! I just want to go home or back to the hotel when my feet are cut by my shoes. I wore brand new Cole Haan sandals to Vegas once thinking they were comfortable, and boy was I wrong! The leather was stiff so it cut around my toe where the thong is, and also the top of my foot. I walked pretty far in them, too, so the return trip to the hotel was painful.
> 
> Somehow my foot doesn't scar that way to prevent that. My ankles are easily injured, and shoes cutting into them when I wear them without socks is a recurring problem. Happens the most when the leather is stiff.


Ugh, I feel ya, I used to have that issue, but like I said, weirdly that doesn't happen anymore, and yeah, a right choice of footwear while traveling is a must, I guess I was thinking mostly fashionwise and that was a mistake.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Sorry, I forgot to answer your question, well, both of your questions. Yes, it feels good to feel the air on my feet, although I must confess it feels strange since it's been quite a while (as I mentioned, years), and actually perhaps 4 or 5 years back I was quite fond of wearing sandals and flip flops and stuff, but then I started to feel put off by the idea, I guess, I started seeing people wearing them and it seemed to me that wearing that type of footwear actually made an outfit to dress down to the point of actually looking under dressed at any place.
> 
> And the answer to your second question, it is Lanvin, actually bought that one on final sale, I think at 70% off (sorry, I just noticed that too, today was not a good day taking shots of my outfit, for some reason my hands were very shaky, and my phone, not being the latest and greatest from Apple, doesn't seem to take very nice shots lately).
> 
> And well, if I happen to run into nice sandals I actually like (of all the sandals that Zara was carrying when I first saw them on the site, these where the only ones that actually seemed to look nice and not a very simplistic flip flop or wannabe birkenstocks). In fact, back when I used to wear sandals, I had tow pairs that I now regret throwing away,I had this leather brown sandals that were kind low gladiator sandals, and had other pair that were some sort of flip flops but, different, and those, the straps were red, and I think it was red suede I really despise myself for dismissing them quite easily (that's where my 'don't throw anything, keep almost everything' habit comes from).
> 
> And back to the bread basket, yes, sadly sometimes that's where the food is, haha, but then again, carbs, and not even those you could actually really enjoy (I prefer sweets, which is way worse).


I know what you mean about sandals really making an outfit look casual, but what do you think of these Givenchy sandals? (photos from blogger @secondkulture http://www.secondkulture.com/outfit/givenchy-palladio-chain-leather-sandals/)










I actually really love the look of sandals, especially those with something interesting going on like the ones above (sadly, I don't own these). These are from a few years ago so they are no longer available, but they are an example of cool sandals which I hope can change your mind about sandals in general.

I have a pair of Givenchy sandals that resemble Birkenstocks, but made to look all black with sleek shiny metal hardware. The whole shoe looks really cool. The leather is actually rubberized, to give it a beautiful matte ultra-black finish. I love them to death! Birkenstocks can look good when Givenchy makes them.

Your Lanvin clutch is nice, by the way.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I know what you mean about sandals really making an outfit look casual, but what do you think of these Givenchy sandals? (photos from blogger @secondkulture http://www.secondkulture.com/outfit/givenchy-palladio-chain-leather-sandals/)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually really love the look of sandals, especially those with something interesting going on like the ones above (sadly, I don't own these). These are from a few years ago so they are no longer available, but they are an example of cool sandals which I hope can change your mind about sandals in general.
> 
> I have a pair of Givenchy sandals that resemble Birkenstocks, but made to look all black with sleek shiny metal hardware. The whole shoe looks really cool. The leather is actually rubberized, to give it a beautiful matte ultra-black finish. I love them to death! Birkenstocks can look good when Givenchy makes them.
> 
> Your Lanvin clutch is nice, by the way.


Well, those sandals are quite something, and those Givenchy you own really sound cool too! Well only time will tell about the sandal collection that perhaps will start to grow eventually.


----------



## Prada Prince

memo.alive said:


> Loving the mod shots and just like @averagejoe said, that watch is quite something, may I ask where is it from? Also, the scarf is TDF, and I really liked the trench + PB combination...



Correct me if I'm wrong @sirdonulus but I believe it's Franck Muller?


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I know what you mean about sandals really making an outfit look casual, but what do you think of these Givenchy sandals? (photos from blogger @secondkulture http://www.secondkulture.com/outfit/givenchy-palladio-chain-leather-sandals/)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually really love the look of sandals, especially those with something interesting going on like the ones above (sadly, I don't own these). These are from a few years ago so they are no longer available, but they are an example of cool sandals which I hope can change your mind about sandals in general.
> 
> I have a pair of Givenchy sandals that resemble Birkenstocks, but made to look all black with sleek shiny metal hardware. The whole shoe looks really cool. The leather is actually rubberized, to give it a beautiful matte ultra-black finish. I love them to death! Birkenstocks can look good when Givenchy makes them.
> 
> Your Lanvin clutch is nice, by the way.





memo.alive said:


> Well, those sandals are quite something, and those Givenchy you own really sound cool too! Well only time will tell about the sandal collection that perhaps will start to grow eventually.



I wish I had a bigger sandal collection too. Currently my treasured pair is the Givenchy floral ones that I have. 

I used to have a pair of gorgeous gladiator sandals that I got really cheaply from Asos, but sadly I was caught out in a torrential downpour when I was on vacation, and because it was a full leather sole, a few weeks later, the right side cracked, and wasn't repairable. I haven't been able to find the same style ever since


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Wow your sneakers match your Gucci bag beautifully! The bamboo handles also match the Hermes cuff perfectly. Very well coordinated.



Thanks AJ! Absolutely love Valentino's offerings sneaker-wise. I had spotted this pair in the hands of another guy in Harrods and basically stalked him until his wife talked him out of them. The moment he put them down I dove in to grab them LOL! I love the metallic stud detailing on these, which makes them different from my other blue/burgundy Rockrunners. Hence, a justifiable purchase! [emoji12]


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> I wish I had a bigger sandal collection too. Currently my treasured pair is the Givenchy floral ones that I have.
> 
> I used to have a pair of gorgeous gladiator sandals that I got really cheaply from Asos, but sadly I was caught out in a torrential downpour when I was on vacation, and because it was a full leather sole, a few weeks later, the right side cracked, and wasn't repairable. I haven't been able to find the same style ever since



I keep thinking to myself that I should just start wearing some of my nicer shoes when it rains, because now I have so many shoes that some of them don't even get worn in my rotation of footwear. But your story reminds me not to, because it would be a complete shame (and waste) if they cracked because I chose to wear them in the rain. I rather they sit in the closet waiting for an outing than to be damaged and thrown away.



Prada Prince said:


> Thanks AJ! Absolutely love Valentino's offerings sneaker-wise. I had spotted this pair in the hands of another guy in Harrods and basically stalked him until his wife talked him out of them. The moment he put them down I dove in to grab them LOL! I love the metallic stud detailing on these, which makes them different from my other blue/burgundy Rockrunners. Hence, a justifiable purchase! [emoji12]



Oh these kinds of "stalked" purchases are the best!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I keep thinking to myself that I should just start wearing some of my nicer shoes when it rains, because now I have so many shoes that some of them don't even get worn in my rotation of footwear. But your story reminds me not to, because it would be a complete shame (and waste) if they cracked because I chose to wear them in the rain. I rather they sit in the closet waiting for an outing than to be damaged and thrown away.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh these kinds of "stalked" purchases are the best!


Well it all depends on the quality actually, I'm of the thinking that, obviously you have to be careful with your stuff and for instance, if you have suede shoes and the forecast is rain, you obviously not wear them, but if you wear them and some water is spilled on them, it's not the end of the world, this reminds me my experience with my BV dogers, I had an accident at an open mall, I won't get into details but by mistake I submerged (like really full under water) one of my dogers because I didn't see (it was at night) well enough and stepped inside a fountain that ran under the floor and the floor had certain open areas where you could see the water. I really thought that surely my slip ons would be ruined, turns out, they didn't even had any discoloration or any damage to the leather whatsoever. I guess accidents and mistakes actually prove if a brand makes really luxury stuff, luxury to me means, other than being difficult to obtain and very shiny and pretty, something really well made and crafted to test the pass of time.

And regarding the "stalking" thing while shopping, it really freaks me out, it's way too emotional to be preying people for stuff I want, I guess I just leave it to chance and destiny, if something is for me, it will eventually present itself to me or I'll run into it without so much hassle.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Well it all depends on the quality actually, I'm of the thinking that, obviously you have to be careful with your stuff and for instance, if you have suede shoes and the forecast is rain, you obviously not wear them, but if you wear them and some water is spilled on them, it's not the end of the world, this reminds me my experience with my BV dogers, I had an accident at an open mall, I won't get into details but by mistake I submerged (like really full under water) one of my dogers because I didn't see (it was at night) well enough and stepped inside a fountain that ran under the floor and the floor had certain open areas where you could see the water. I really thought that surely my slip ons would be ruined, turns out, they didn't even had any discoloration or any damage to the leather whatsoever. I guess accidents and mistakes actually prove if a brand makes really luxury stuff, luxury to me means, other than being difficult to obtain and very shiny and pretty, something really well made and crafted to test the pass of time.
> 
> And regarding the "stalking" thing while shopping, it really freaks me out, it's way too emotional to be preying people for stuff I want, I guess I just leave it to chance and destiny, if something is for me, it will eventually present itself to me or I'll run into it without so much hassle.


While I don't think that luxury is necessarily built to last, as some leathers are very soft and delicate (you can't such soft leathers from lower end brands), I would prefer them to last. I encouraged my brother to get some Tod's Gommino drivers that were on sale. He usually doesn't buy designer shoes, but the off-white colour was so classy and summery that he couldn't resist. After 4 days of use, the back and front of the shoe sole has damaged all the way into the leather sole because the rubber Gommino has worn off completely at those points. We took them to the cobbler, and he said that Tod's shoes are "nightmares". If only I read @Prada Prince 's assessment of them before I encouraged my brother to get these, as he said he has problems with Gommino too.

Essentially, I got my brother to buy an expensive pair of _disposable _shoes (still expensive despite being on sale). The cobbler is adding pads to the front and back to prevent the leather from damaging more there, but he said it will only prolong the life of the shoe a bit longer as the rest of the sole will give soon.

No Gommino shoes ever again. People should stop buying them so that Tod's will stop making them.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> While I don't think that luxury is necessarily built to last, as some leathers are very soft and delicate (you can't such soft leathers from lower end brands), I would prefer them to last. I encouraged my brother to get some Tod's Gommino drivers that were on sale. He usually doesn't buy designer shoes, but the off-white colour was so classy and summery that he couldn't resist. After 4 days of use, the back and front of the shoe sole has damaged all the way into the leather sole because the rubber Gommino has worn off completely at those points. We took them to the cobbler, and he said that Tod's shoes are "nightmares". If only I read @Prada Prince 's assessment of them before I encouraged my brother to get these, as he said he has problems with Gommino too.
> 
> Essentially, I got my brother to buy an expensive pair of _disposable _shoes (still expensive despite being on sale). The cobbler is adding pads to the front and back to prevent the leather from damaging more there, but he said it will only prolong the life of the shoe a bit longer as the rest of the sole will give soon.
> 
> No Gommino shoes ever again. People should stop buying them so that Tod's will stop making them.


Well I think that's what you said proves a point, there are expensive fashion brands, and then there are the truly luxury brands, these names of houses and designers that have been around for a very long time, although, to each house their own, I mean, Burberry for rain outerwear and accesories, Ferragamo, BV and some other for footwear, Hermés, Fendi and others for leather craftsmanship.

Unfortunately contemporary "luxury" brands really as you said, don't think of the lasting virtue when designing and/or thinking of the quality of the materials or the manufacturing process, that's why when a new brand actually makes something well designed and well made that is precisely thought to withstand the test of time is quite remarkable.

My regards to your brother, that's a very bad experience he had, I guess your enabling in this case was bad for him . Although, I don't know what kind of work you have, but it seems you'd be good as a salesman, you certainly have a knack for convincing / influencing people to get stuff, I mean, tell me about it, you convinced me about the kicks in just a paragraph, haha.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I keep thinking to myself that I should just start wearing some of my nicer shoes when it rains, because now I have so many shoes that some of them don't even get worn in my rotation of footwear. But your story reminds me not to, because it would be a complete shame (and waste) if they cracked because I chose to wear them in the rain. I rather they sit in the closet waiting for an outing than to be damaged and thrown away.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh these kinds of "stalked" purchases are the best!



I know right?! I felt such immense satisfaction when I got my paws on them! And now, every time I put them on, it puts a little smile on my face haha. 

It was a shame about those sandals, I guess I should be grateful that I got them for like £20. But still, despite the price, I really did love them. 

Still miss them


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> While I don't think that luxury is necessarily built to last, as some leathers are very soft and delicate (you can't such soft leathers from lower end brands), I would prefer them to last. I encouraged my brother to get some Tod's Gommino drivers that were on sale. He usually doesn't buy designer shoes, but the off-white colour was so classy and summery that he couldn't resist. After 4 days of use, the back and front of the shoe sole has damaged all the way into the leather sole because the rubber Gommino has worn off completely at those points. We took them to the cobbler, and he said that Tod's shoes are "nightmares". If only I read @Prada Prince 's assessment of them before I encouraged my brother to get these, as he said he has problems with Gommino too.
> 
> Essentially, I got my brother to buy an expensive pair of _disposable _shoes (still expensive despite being on sale). The cobbler is adding pads to the front and back to prevent the leather from damaging more there, but he said it will only prolong the life of the shoe a bit longer as the rest of the sole will give soon.
> 
> No Gommino shoes ever again. People should stop buying them so that Tod's will stop making them.



Indeed, I think some luxury goods are just by their nature delicate, and I don't think that casts aspersions on their innate luxury quality. If you're thinking about things that last a lifetime, brands that aren't necessarily luxury can outlast many of the luxury brands on offer, like Clarks for example (which will probably outlast us in a nuclear winter with the cockroaches). 

Having said that, for my tastes generally, like AJ, I would prefer them to last, especially when it comes to shoes. I'm pounding the pavement, I don't want delicate works of art. 

Going to the Gommino's, which are such an infuriating purchase, I think the only time they are justified is if you're using them for the usage on the tin, i.e. as driving shoes. where you get into your car and into a well-paved mall. In addition, I've had the same problems across other brands when it comes to driving shoes, not just Tod's, but Prada and Gucci ones as well. For me, driving shoes really are just a no no. 

Instead, my go to design is Tod's Hyannisport loafers/moccasins which keep the upper design of the Gomminos but a sturdy thick rubber sole that lasts for absolutely ages!


----------



## allanrvj

memo.alive said:


> Well here it is, my first time ever (in years, actually) that I got to wear sandals, I took @averagejoe's advice and wore my sandals even with my bruised toes, fortunately my photo skills and prowess with angles avoided the really unaesthetic state of my toes.
> 
> I went to lunch to a new place just opened, sadly I don't think I'll come back again, meal was nice but IMHO it was way too pricey for the quality of the food / place.
> 
> View attachment 3765638
> View attachment 3765639
> View attachment 3765640
> View attachment 3765641


Beautiful sandals!!!! I wish I had pretty feet to pull these off.


----------



## memo.alive

Prada Prince said:


> I know right?! I felt such immense satisfaction when I got my paws on them! And now, every time I put them on, it puts a little smile on my face haha.
> 
> It was a shame about those sandals, I guess I should be grateful that I got them for like £20. But still, despite the price, I really did love them.
> 
> Still miss them
> 
> View attachment 3766231


They really do look lovely, and I think once you find something you like so much, it is difficult (if something happens to it) that you'll find something else that will satisfy you completely, a moment of silence for your sandals, and hopes for maybe one day you'll find perhaps something similar or even better, something you like more.


----------



## memo.alive

allanrvj said:


> Beautiful sandals!!!! I wish I had pretty feet to pull these off.


I think "pretty" feet are something quite subjective, I mean, to me, ugly feet would involve really bad bunions and crooked toes and really distinguishable stuff, perhaps you shouldn't be so self-conscious about it. I was self-conscious about wearing sandals and then I tried after years again, and it was nice, and the world didn't end.

Don't be so hard on yourself.


----------



## Prada Prince

memo.alive said:


> They really do look lovely, and I think once you find something you like so much, it is difficult (if something happens to it) that you'll find something else that will satisfy you completely, a moment of silence for your sandals, and hopes for maybe one day you'll find perhaps something similar or even better, something you like more.



Indeed. I've been on the lookout for pretty gladiator sandals but haven't found any to my taste as yet...


----------



## memo.alive

Prada Prince said:


> Indeed. I've been on the lookout for pretty gladiator sandals but haven't found any to my taste as yet...


Oh don't even get me started, I still miss my gladiator sandals I threw away 3 years ago (stupidly thinking I'd never like to use sandals again, that's one of the situations that led me to my hoarding habits).


----------



## averagejoe

Different look today, with my new Prada sneakers. I attached Smurf to the side of my Peekaboo instead of the front.



The T-shirt is very long at the back:



With my Dior Chiffre Rouge A05 watch:


----------



## bagsrightnow

Prada Prince said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong @sirdonulus but I believe it's Franck Muller?



Thanks guys, yep spot on, it's a Franck Muller, purchased on a trip to Singapore. Here's a close up: 




Anyone else here really into watches too? [emoji3]


----------



## bagsrightnow

averagejoe said:


> Different look today, with my new Prada sneakers. I attached Smurf to the side of my Peekaboo instead of the front.
> View attachment 3766562
> 
> 
> The T-shirt is very long at the back:
> View attachment 3766563
> 
> 
> With my Dior Chiffre Rouge A05 watch:
> View attachment 3766564



Love the outfit! And I actually do like Smurf on the side! That way he's still visible but doesn't detract from the slouch of the PKB [emoji108]


----------



## Prada Prince

sirdonulus said:


> Thanks guys, yep spot on, it's a Franck Muller, purchased on a trip to Singapore. Here's a close up:
> 
> View attachment 3766874
> 
> 
> Anyone else here really into watches too? [emoji3]



Beautiful! I remember being drawn to Franck Muller when I was in my teens! 

Yeah I love watches too, but am still in the infancy of my collecting days. I keep getting pulled in both directions of timepieces and bags hahah.


----------



## averagejoe

sirdonulus said:


> Thanks guys, yep spot on, it's a Franck Muller, purchased on a trip to Singapore. Here's a close up:
> 
> View attachment 3766874
> 
> 
> Anyone else here really into watches too? [emoji3]


Nice watch!

@Prada Prince good eye! 

I love watches! I look forward to the Baselworld show videos and pictures each year, and some SIHH stuff in January (rumour has it that Hermes may be moving there, and Dior as well although nothing has been confirmed). My favourite watch brand is Dior. Actually my favourite brand is Dior so naturally I like their watches as well. I know it's a fashion brand, and watch aficionados will not consider it a "true" horological brand. But they take their watches pretty seriously. I have a few Dior watches, but I don't own any of their watches with complications (waaay too expensive), and I don't consider the chronograph function of the COSC ETA-2894 in my Dior Chiffre Rouge a "complication". 

I love ceramic watches the most so the Dior VIII collection is my favourite from them. I have the 38 mm automatic from this collection:


I want a blue-dial Altiplano from Piaget, a Portugieser from IWC, or a Master from JLC for my first non-fashion-brand watch. But something tells me that my next watch will be a Dior again.

What is your favourite watch brand?


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Nice watch!
> 
> @Prada Prince good eye!
> 
> I love watches! I look forward to the Baselworld show videos and pictures each year, and some SIHH stuff in January (rumour has it that Hermes may be moving there, and Dior as well although nothing has been confirmed). My favourite watch brand is Dior. Actually my favourite brand is Dior so naturally I like their watches as well. I know it's a fashion brand, and watch aficionados will not consider it a "true" horological brand. But they take their watches pretty seriously. I have a few Dior watches, but I don't own any of their watches with complications (waaay too expensive), and I don't consider the chronograph function of the COSC ETA-2894 in my Dior Chiffre Rouge a "complication".
> 
> I love ceramic watches the most so the Dior VIII collection is my favourite from them. I have the 38 mm automatic from this collection:
> 
> 
> I want a blue-dial Altiplano from Piaget, a Portugieser from IWC, or a Master from JLC for my first non-fashion-brand watch. But something tells me that my next watch will be a Dior again.
> 
> What is your favourite watch brand?




I only like steel watches, so it limits me to certain models from each horological house (they are usually cheaper anyway, so that's a positive!)... 

I think my holy grail would be the Audemars Piguet stainless steel Royal Oak, either with a blue or black dial (or white tbh, I'm not too fussed)! 

I also love Piaget's Altiplano, but given that it doesn't come in steel, I would love a Polo S. 

From JLC, I want either the Master Ultra Thin or the Moonphase model as my dressy watch. 

I do also want to own the Omega Speedmaster Professional at some point, as it's a piece of horological history! 

I could probably go on and on!!! In fact, I can see myself running through a list and adding to this later!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> I only like steel watches, so it limits me to certain models from each horological house (they are usually cheaper anyway, so that's a positive!)...
> 
> I think my holy grail would be the Audemars Piguet stainless steel Royal Oak, either with a blue or black dial (or white tbh, I'm not too fussed)!
> 
> I also love Piaget's Altiplano, but given that it doesn't come in steel, I would love a Polo S.
> 
> From JLC, I want either the Master Ultra Thin or the Moonphase model as my dressy watch.
> 
> I do also want to own the Omega Speedmaster Professional at some point, as it's a piece of horological history!
> 
> I could probably go on and on!!! In fact, I can see myself running through a list and adding to this later!


I do like the Piaget Polo S. It comes with in a blue dial version, too, but it's not as slim as the Altiplano. Polo S. is also more attractively priced for me.

The JLC Master Ultra Thin is beautiful, especially with a blue dial and blue alligator strap.






I love Omega's ceramic watches. My favourite is the Seamaster GMT with rose gold details in black ceramic and alligator strap with rubber backing.





Of all the ceramic watches I have seen, Omega does the most beautiful polishes and finishes on their ceramic (sorry, Dior and Chanel, even though I love the Dior VIII and J12). They even came out with a blue ceramic case this year, and it doesn't look like plastic.




But the price points of their ceramic pieces are higher than I can afford at the moment.


----------



## Prada Prince

I had a mid-week meal out with a friend who's back in London for a week from Toronto, and we went out for a casual bite in the balmy summer evening in London... 

I went with my Goyard Saint Louis in black/tan, together with my Givenchy floral sandals... 







The colour scheme for today: verdant shades of green with my shagreen Bulgari Serpenti bracelet, and alpine green Valentino Rockstud bracelet... 







Completing my look with my classic Rolex Datejust and Cambridge signet ring...


----------



## memo.alive

Well, today I just kicked it out of the park with my sweet cravings, although my faithful companion Peluso wasn't happy, I wasn't in the mood for sharing...



P.S. I don't know if today I just woke up more positive, but, is it me or Peluso is looking a bit handsomer again? He looks like he was brushed (he wasn't, or at least not by me ), all fabulous and such, angry, but fabulous.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Well, today I just kicked it out of the park with my sweet cravings, although my faithful companion Peluso wasn't happy, I wasn't in the mood for sharing...
> View attachment 3768960
> 
> 
> P.S. I don't know if today I just woke up more positive, but, is it me or Peluso is looking a bit handsomer again? He looks like he was brushed (he wasn't, or at least not by me ), all fabulous and such, angry, but fabulous.


He does look groomed today. Maybe he just needed a good gust of wind at the right angle to set his hair back in place.


----------



## memo.alive

Ok so, yesterday I stopped by the Fendi boutique quickly (it was my lunch hour that actually turned into 2 hours, ) and to my surprise for the first time ever, the boutique actually had an entire wall of display for Men's accessories, and I saw stuff from the new season (which TBH I'm not very fond of) but I saw the PB that I thought had the inverted colors of mine, turns out that PB is black on the outside, mid gray on the inside and has touches of sunflower yellow (that remains the same like mine).

It was quite lovely with the gray inside panel, I forgot to take a pic to share here, next time I'm there I'll even ask my SA to pull the accompanying strap out (I'm not sure what color is the strap, but if my guess is right it should be either yellow or gray).


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Ok so, yesterday I stopped by the Fendi boutique quickly (it was my lunch hour that actually turned into 2 hours, ) and to my surprise for the first time ever, the boutique actually had an entire wall of display for Men's accessories, and I saw stuff from the new season (which TBH I'm not very fond of) but I saw the PB that I thought had the inverted colors of mine, turns out that PB is black on the outside, mid gray on the inside and has touches of sunflower yellow (that remains the same like mine).
> 
> It was quite lovely with the gray inside panel, I forgot to take a pic to share here, next time I'm there I'll even ask my SA to pull the accompanying strap out (I'm not sure what color is the strap, but if my guess is right it should be either yellow or gray).


I think the strap is probably yellow. 

I think they also have Peekaboo Fit versions of this and the one you have for this new season as well. Have you seen those? They're really nice, but too bad the front doesn't really drop down much.


----------



## Prada Prince

Not a Fendi post, but I think we're all reconciled to this by now... [emoji12]

Was out and about for brunch in my neighbourhood. I was planning on carrying my Birkin, but the weather was so psychotic, and it ended up pouring just before I left the house, and I was glad that I switched to the Louis Vuitton Pochette Metis instead, which is always a safe bet in bad weather... 

Got my Hermes Noir Alligator Charniere bracelet out for today, since I hadn't worn it in a while, and matched it with my black ceramic and diamond Bulgari Bulgari ring... 







Watch of the day being my Cartier Roadster, which has now been discontinued, which I think is such a shame... 




After brunch, my friend and I headed down to Hermes to help her try her luck with a smaller Hermes bag, but of course, being a Saturday afternoon, we'd have a better chance of meeting the Queen than scoring a Birkin/Kelly/Constance...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Not a Fendi post, but I think we're all reconciled to this by now... [emoji12]
> 
> Was out and about for brunch in my neighbourhood. I was planning on carrying my Birkin, but the weather was so psychotic, and it ended up pouring just before I left the house, and I was glad that I switched to the Louis Vuitton Pochette Metis instead, which is always a safe bet in bad weather...
> 
> Got my Hermes Noir Alligator Charniere bracelet out for today, since I hadn't worn it in a while, and matched it with my black ceramic and diamond Bulgari Bulgari ring...
> 
> View attachment 3772142
> 
> 
> View attachment 3772143
> 
> 
> Watch of the day being my Cartier Roadster, which has now been discontinued, which I think is such a shame...
> 
> View attachment 3772144
> 
> 
> After brunch, my friend and I headed down to Hermes to help her try her luck with a smaller Hermes bag, but of course, being a Saturday afternoon, we'd have a better chance of meeting the Queen than scoring a Birkin/Kelly/Constance...
> 
> View attachment 3772146
> 
> 
> View attachment 3772147


Still loving your Bulgari ceramic ring.

Your friend has a nice Miss Dior wallet, by the way.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Still loving your Bulgari ceramic ring.
> 
> Your friend has a nice Miss Dior wallet, by the way.



Thanks AJ! 

Haha, such a hawk-eye for Dior!


----------



## memo.alive

Prada Prince said:


> Not a Fendi post, but I think we're all reconciled to this by now... [emoji12]
> 
> Was out and about for brunch in my neighbourhood. I was planning on carrying my Birkin, but the weather was so psychotic, and it ended up pouring just before I left the house, and I was glad that I switched to the Louis Vuitton Pochette Metis instead, which is always a safe bet in bad weather...
> 
> Got my Hermes Noir Alligator Charniere bracelet out for today, since I hadn't worn it in a while, and matched it with my black ceramic and diamond Bulgari Bulgari ring...
> 
> View attachment 3772142
> 
> 
> View attachment 3772143
> 
> 
> Watch of the day being my Cartier Roadster, which has now been discontinued, which I think is such a shame...
> 
> View attachment 3772144
> 
> 
> After brunch, my friend and I headed down to Hermes to help her try her luck with a smaller Hermes bag, but of course, being a Saturday afternoon, we'd have a better chance of meeting the Queen than scoring a Birkin/Kelly/Constance...
> 
> View attachment 3772146
> 
> 
> View attachment 3772147


Is your LV charm monogrammed? (The letter really caught my eye).


----------



## Prada Prince

memo.alive said:


> Is your LV charm monogrammed? (The letter really caught my eye).



Yeah I had it hot stamped in the boutique. [emoji846]


----------



## fatcat2523

My Evelyne TGM with tie dyed bug


----------



## memo.alive

Prada Prince said:


> Yeah I had it hot stamped in the boutique. [emoji846]


The reason why it cathed my eye is because at first I read "F.M.L." and I was like... "no, it can't be" ahahah..


----------



## Prada Prince

memo.alive said:


> The reason why it cathed my eye is because at first I read "F.M.L." and I was like... "no, it can't be" ahahah..



Lol. It's FMI, my initials...


----------



## averagejoe

fatcat2523 said:


> My Evelyne TGM with tie dyed bug
> View attachment 3773272


Nice look! Your Bug goes well with your Evelyne.


----------



## nvs03lex

Getting crowded in here!!!


----------



## Prada Prince

nvs03lex said:


> Getting crowded in here!!!



I love that you have a dedicated Bug drawer!


----------



## averagejoe

nvs03lex said:


> Getting crowded in here!!!


I LOVE your collection! You have both of the ones I have. The backpack charm on the top right is one of my favourites. I love the eyes. He sold out from the sites I was watching him from during the sale season, before he got down to an affordable markdown. Sigh...


----------



## Prada Prince

Went out for dinner with my best friend with my Givenchy Pandora. Schmidty tagged along like the nosy bugger that he is...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Went out for dinner with my best friend with my Givenchy Pandora. Schmidty tagged along like the nosy bugger that he is...
> 
> View attachment 3775226
> 
> 
> View attachment 3775227
> 
> 
> View attachment 3775228


Your shopping bag matches cute little Schmidty!


----------



## memo.alive

Getting back at it again, really loved the getup, the pictures weren't that great, my personal photographer accidentally switched the camera app from photo to video, so, most of the pics were actually screenshots of a freeze frame of the vids ...






























Something tells me I really liked today's getup because of the colors (and my lovely PB ). For some reason I woke up today wanting to dress up (I used to dress like that for office a while back, even though my office is clearly casual and almost no one dresses up like that).


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Getting back at it again, really loved the getup, the pictures weren't that great, my personal photographer accidentally switched the camera app from photo to video, so, most of the pics were actually screenshots of a freeze frame of the vids ...
> View attachment 3775531
> 
> 
> View attachment 3775526
> 
> 
> View attachment 3775527
> 
> 
> View attachment 3775529
> 
> 
> View attachment 3775523
> 
> 
> View attachment 3775525
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3775524
> 
> 
> View attachment 3775528
> 
> 
> View attachment 3775532
> 
> 
> View attachment 3775530
> 
> Something tells me I really liked today's getup because of the colors (and my lovely PB ). For some reason I woke up today wanting to dress up (I used to dress like that for office a while back, even though my office is clearly casual and almost no one dresses up like that).


Wow! I LOVE the pop of yellow from the Peekaboo and your shoes. Beautifully coordinated! That strap is AMAZING, too!

For screenshots taken from video, the pictures are quite nice. They're nicer than anything my shaky hands can produce on a regular camera already.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Wow! I LOVE the pop of yellow from the Peekaboo and your shoes. Beautifully coordinated! That strap is AMAZING, too!
> 
> For screenshots taken from video, the pictures are quite nice. They're nicer than anything my shaky hands can produce on a regular camera already.


Sweet AJ, just as kind as ever, thank you, I'll let my mom know she's quite a skilled photographer even when accidentally shooting video instead of pics .

Even though I feel the color scheme was quite predictable, still, again that's kind of my signature. Although I really don't know what to think, several people at the office kept telling me that I looked really elegant, which leads me to think that they're not accustomed to see me dress this way, which means that perhaps I dress way too casually most of the time .

Also I got the (really hard to get) seal of approval from my mom (unlike me, her style is very conservative and neutral in colors), although I guess she liked that I wore a plain black suit with a plain white shirt for the 1st time in ages, haha.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Sweet AJ, just as kind as ever, thank you, I'll let my mom know she's quite a skilled photographer even when accidentally shooting video instead of pics .
> 
> Even though I feel the color scheme was quite predictable, still, again that's kind of my signature. Although I really don't know what to think, several people at the office kept telling me that I looked really elegant, which leads me to think that they're not accustomed to see me dress this way, which means that perhaps I dress way too casually most of the time .
> 
> Also I got the (really hard to get) seal of approval from my mom (unlike me, her style is very conservative and neutral in colors), although I guess she liked that I wore a plain black suit with a plain white shirt for the 1st time in ages, haha.


Dressing casually to work is fine. Sometimes casual is more comfortable, in my opinion. When I dress up more formally, I usually can't wait to go home and change to "lounge-wear" because the clothes feel heavy and restrictive. I used to have days when I dressed more formally at work, but now I don't do it anymore because it makes my day less comfortable.

This is probably why most of my action pictures are casual, except in the winter I do like a nice blazer.


----------



## memo.alive

Stills from today (No Fendi on sight, shame on me, for the Nth time)...


----------



## Prada Prince

Out to brunch today with the Diorama and Schmidty... I decided to wear my metallic aged gold Tods Gommino drivers as they complement the champagne hardware of the Diorama, even though I rarely get them out, being so fragile!


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Stills from today (No Fendi on sight, shame on me, for the Nth time)...
> View attachment 3776774
> 
> 
> View attachment 3776771
> 
> 
> View attachment 3776777
> 
> 
> View attachment 3776773
> 
> 
> View attachment 3776776
> 
> 
> View attachment 3776772
> 
> 
> View attachment 3776775


That lobster charm is adorable!!! May I ask which brand made it? Is it made of leather?


----------



## danny123

averagejoe said:


> Took Smurf and the twins (shoes) out today. Smurf is HUGE. His hair gets messed up much more easily than Fusto.
> View attachment 3764468
> View attachment 3764469
> View attachment 3764470


love this outfit so much
the fendi slip ons, bug and bag is so nice, and love the blue black color scheme !!!! the lv strap goes so well with everything as well


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> That lobster charm is adorable!!! May I ask which brand made it? Is it made of leather?


Hey you! Yes, Tenazas is made of leather and is Tory Burch, a finding from the sale on sale event at my go-to department store.


----------



## averagejoe

danny123 said:


> love this outfit so much
> the fendi slip ons, bug and bag is so nice, and love the blue black color scheme !!!! the lv strap goes so well with everything as well


Thanks! Yeah I love the LV strap so much! Didn't think it would be this versatile!


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Hey you! Yes, Tenazas is made of leather and is Tory Burch, a finding from the sale on sale event at my go-to department store.


Absolutely adorable. Didn't know Tory Burch made such nice charms. Will check out their selection during the next sale.


----------



## Yoshi1296

averagejoe said:


> Absolutely adorable. Didn't know Tory Burch made such nice charms. Will check out their selection during the next sale.



OMG I love Tory Burch charms!! They make the cutest ones! And with the sales, you can snag them up for around 60% off!!


----------



## fatcat2523

Was thinking to get the Frog charm 


However when I was in the store, my SA shows me this Valentino panther leather charm with 80% off. Can't resist not getting it.


On my Gucci tote


----------



## Prada Prince

fatcat2523 said:


> Was thinking to get the Frog charm
> View attachment 3781049
> 
> However when I was in the store, my SA shows me this Valentino panther leather charm with 80% off. Can't resist not getting it.
> View attachment 3781050
> 
> On my Gucci tote
> View attachment 3781051



Absolutely amazing! I think you made the right choice.


----------



## averagejoe

fatcat2523 said:


> Was thinking to get the Frog charm
> View attachment 3781049
> 
> However when I was in the store, my SA shows me this Valentino panther leather charm with 80% off. Can't resist not getting it.
> View attachment 3781050
> 
> On my Gucci tote
> View attachment 3781051


Very nice! Was it from Holts? Only the best discounts there it seems.


----------



## fatcat2523

Prada Prince said:


> Absolutely amazing! I think you made the right choice.


Thank you


----------



## fatcat2523

averagejoe said:


> Very nice! Was it from Holts? Only the best discounts there it seems.


Thank you. Yes it is from Holt Renfrew. I was surprised for this showing up on sales while Valentino website still selling at full price.


----------



## Prada Prince

fatcat2523 said:


> Thank you. Yes it is from Holt Renfrew. I was surprised for this showing up on sales while Valentino website still selling at full price.



Very jealous! I love big cats, and I'd love to get one of these, but yeah, in London, they're still selling it at full price!


----------



## fatcat2523

Prada Prince said:


> Very jealous! I love big cats, and I'd love to get one of these, but yeah, in London, they're still selling it at full price!


Come to Canada and you could get it for sale price


----------



## Prada Prince

fatcat2523 said:


> Come to Canada and you could get it for sale price



LOL, I think the airfare alone will wipe all the savings hahahaha...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> LOL, I think the airfare alone will wipe all the savings hahahaha...


Unless you make a vacation out of it with the purpose of sightseeing, and just add shopping "on the side".


----------



## J.T.

Hey guys! 

Sorry I have been totally off the PF grid for a while. 
Just had some ridiculously hectic last few days at work before holidays. 
Now it has finally kicked off with 5 amazing days in Budapest for another beautiful wedding and back home looking forward to almost another 3 weeks of re-charging 

Loved catching up on everyone's posts and some ab fab mod shots!!!! [emoji173]️

Meant to post these pics aaaages ago but just didn't get round to it so here they are a few different casual outfits. 









Joining the yellow/mustard club I bought this leather gym sack for casual summer days. 

I fell in love with the Alexander Wang gym bag back in 2014 when I saw it in Hong Kong but just couldn't justify shelling out €700 on a simple design so i got a cheaper version to give the style a chance.

Actually love this bag and since the straps are quite thick it's surprisingly comfortable even when loaded up.


----------



## averagejoe

J.T. said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Sorry I have been totally off the PF grid for a while.
> Just had some ridiculously hectic last few days at work before holidays.
> Now it has finally kicked off with 5 amazing days in Budapest for another beautiful wedding and back home looking forward to almost another 3 weeks of re-charging
> 
> Loved catching up on everyone's posts and some ab fab mod shots!!!! [emoji173]️
> 
> Meant to post these pics aaaages ago but just didn't get round to it so here they are a few different casual outfits.
> 
> View attachment 3781791
> 
> View attachment 3781793
> View attachment 3781794
> 
> View attachment 3781795
> 
> 
> Joining the yellow/mustard club I bought this leather gym sack for casual summer days.
> 
> I fell in love with the Alexander Wang gym bag back in 2014 when I saw it in Hong Kong but just couldn't justify shelling out €700 on a simple design so i got a cheaper version to give the style a chance.
> 
> Actually love this bag and since the straps are quite thick it's surprisingly comfortable even when loaded up.


The leather (and colour) totally elevates the otherwise simple and sporty drawstring backpack. Looks great on you! May I ask what brand made this? It looks well-made. I could use a bag like this for travelling.


----------



## denimcococabas

fatcat2523 said:


> Was thinking to get the Frog charm
> View attachment 3781049
> 
> However when I was in the store, my SA shows me this Valentino panther leather charm with 80% off. Can't resist not getting it.
> View attachment 3781050
> 
> On my Gucci tote
> View attachment 3781051



The panther is great but I still think the pissed off frog is adorable. Maybe he'll be next...


----------



## fatcat2523

denimcococabas said:


> The panther is great but I still think the pissed off frog is adorable. Maybe he'll be next...


He is next on the list


----------



## memo.alive

J.T. said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Sorry I have been totally off the PF grid for a while.
> Just had some ridiculously hectic last few days at work before holidays.
> Now it has finally kicked off with 5 amazing days in Budapest for another beautiful wedding and back home looking forward to almost another 3 weeks of re-charging
> 
> Loved catching up on everyone's posts and some ab fab mod shots!!!! [emoji173]️
> 
> Meant to post these pics aaaages ago but just didn't get round to it so here they are a few different casual outfits.
> 
> View attachment 3781791
> 
> View attachment 3781793
> View attachment 3781794
> 
> View attachment 3781795
> 
> 
> Joining the yellow/mustard club I bought this leather gym sack for casual summer days.
> 
> I fell in love with the Alexander Wang gym bag back in 2014 when I saw it in Hong Kong but just couldn't justify shelling out €700 on a simple design so i got a cheaper version to give the style a chance.
> 
> Actually love this bag and since the straps are quite thick it's surprisingly comfortable even when loaded up.


Loving the bag and the second outfit is the bomb!!!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Unless you make a vacation out of it with the purpose of sightseeing, and just add shopping "on the side".



SUCH an enabler, AJ!


----------



## J.T.

averagejoe said:


> The leather (and colour) totally elevates the otherwise simple and sporty drawstring backpack. Looks great on you! May I ask what brand made this? It looks well-made. I could use a bag like this for travelling.





memo.alive said:


> Loving the bag and the second outfit is the bomb!!!



Thanks guys! It's a Spanish brand called 'the Henten bag' 
www.thehentenbag.com

They really are well made, my only issue is that it is unlined and the raw interior gives off 'lint' (not that it discolours stuff or anything, I mean I still put my jacket in there, but just need to 'dust it off' which can be a bit annoying, but the bag is pretty careless and fits my needs.


----------



## averagejoe

J.T. said:


> Thanks guys! It's a Spanish brand called 'the Henten bag'
> www.thehentenbag.com
> 
> They really are well made, my only issue is that it is unlined and the raw interior gives off 'lint' (not that it discolours stuff or anything, I mean I still put my jacket in there, but just need to 'dust it off' which can be a bit annoying, but the bag is pretty careless and fits my needs.


I checked their website and the leather on their bags looks nice. I guess the suede lint could be a bit annoying, but I think that will lessen over time.


----------



## memo.alive

Ok so, I just saw the red trend editorial on the blog and when I saw this...






FANTASTIC COLOR COMBO...

Also I really hate the universe, now I really want this...




And it's silver hardware


----------



## memo.alive

Also, from the editorial, really liked the MK one, but I know in my heart that design is an Alexander Wang rip-off.
And also, the wave bag, there's something about that bag that really entices me, if they were to make a bigger version that wouldn't look so pursey I'd love to get one...


----------



## J.T.

memo.alive said:


> Ok so, I just saw the red trend editorial on the blog and when I saw this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FANTASTIC COLOR COMBO...
> 
> Also I really hate the universe, now I really want this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's silver hardware



That puzzle bag is stunning! I [emoji173]️ Loewe


----------



## denimcococabas

memo.alive said:


> Ok so, I just saw the red trend editorial on the blog and when I saw this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FANTASTIC COLOR COMBO...
> 
> Also I really hate the universe, now I really want this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's silver hardware



Just saw the super bright blue puzzle bag last week at Disneyland, it's just as beautiful in person.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Ok so, I just saw the red trend editorial on the blog and when I saw this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FANTASTIC COLOR COMBO...
> 
> Also I really hate the universe, now I really want this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's silver hardware


Didn't know Loewe made separate straps! What a beauty it is, too! I just looked it up on their website and the price isn't that bad.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Also, from the editorial, really liked the MK one, but I know in my heart that design is an Alexander Wang rip-off.
> And also, the wave bag, there's something about that bag that really entices me, if they were to make a bigger version that wouldn't look so pursey I'd love to get one...


They do make bigger versions of the Tod's Wave bag:




http://store.tods.com/Tods/WW/Tod's-Wave-Bag-Medium/p/XBWAMRWG301SRKB999


----------



## Christofle

Hey guys totally meant to do a birthday reveal in here on the 24th of July but I ended up being sick as a dog for two weeks. 

I can't wait to wear my new scarf with my jacket and since Kuro is black, he won't be too distracting!


----------



## denimcococabas

Switched back into this Selleria baguette as a secondary pochette to keep in my bag for organization.


----------



## memo.alive

denimcococabas said:


> View attachment 3784041
> 
> Switched back into this Selleria baguette as a secondary pochette to keep in my bag for organization.


That baguette OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## memo.alive

Christofle said:


> Hey guys totally meant to do a birthday reveal in here on the 24th of July but I ended up being sick as a dog for two weeks.
> 
> I can't wait to wear my new scarf with my jacket and since Kuro is black, he won't be too distracting!


The blazer


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Didn't know Loewe made separate straps! What a beauty it is, too! I just looked it up on their website and the price isn't that bad.


Yeah well, unfortunately, I asked my SA at Loewe and they said, still my Puzzle hasn't arrived, now they're saying September (they started saying July... mhmmm) and the guy also said the tan one will not arrive, only the blue and the red, he'll send me pics when they have both the puzzle and bags in the store, but unless the blue one is gorgeous I don't think I'll get one, and the red one, well, seems interesting but I already have the red strap from my Prada so, overkill...


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Hey guys totally meant to do a birthday reveal in here on the 24th of July but I ended up being sick as a dog for two weeks.
> 
> I can't wait to wear my new scarf with my jacket and since Kuro is black, he won't be too distracting!


Wow! I really like that Canada scarf. Now that is the one and only piece of Canadiana I would ever want to own. Do you know if it's completely sold out by this time?

Nice blazer, too! And Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## averagejoe

denimcococabas said:


> View attachment 3784041
> 
> Switched back into this Selleria baguette as a secondary pochette to keep in my bag for organization.


Oh that's the python bag you have! Very nice colour. 

Using a small Baguette as a pouch is pretty neat. Did it come with a strap and you tucked it into the bag, or does this one not have a strap?


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> Wow! I really like that Canada scarf. Now that is the one and only piece of Canadiana I would ever want to own. Do you know if it's completely sold out by this time?
> 
> Nice blazer, too! And Happy Belated Birthday!



I think it sold out pretty close to the release date, I picked up mine on June 27 and left it in the box till my birthday. I noticed that a couple sold on ebay for twice MSRP, which I find nuts. 900+ USD. It was actually a fluke that I picked it up, since I swung by Hermes while waiting for my hair appointment at Holts.


----------



## denimcococabas

averagejoe said:


> Oh that's the python bag you have! Very nice colour.
> 
> Using a small Baguette as a pouch is pretty neat. Did it come with a strap and you tucked it into the bag, or does this one not have a strap?



This one is watersnake. I have 3 bags from Beirn in watersnake. I like the simplicity of the designs and fun colors (not to mention the low price). 
The strap on the baguette has a little buckle on either side so I just removed it and tuck the buckles in. The strap is lost somewhere in "the archives" (my closet). The buckles take away from the width at the very top when tucked in but I don't stuff it so it's not a big deal for me.


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> I think it sold out pretty close to the release date, I picked up mine on June 27 and left it in the box till my birthday. I noticed that a couple sold on ebay for twice MSRP, which I find nuts. 900+ USD. It was actually a fluke that I picked it up, since I swung by Hermes while waiting for my hair appointment at Holts.


Lucky you! I should've known it would sell out immediately.


----------



## averagejoe

denimcococabas said:


> This one is watersnake. I have 3 bags from Beirn in watersnake. I like the simplicity of the designs and fun colors (not to mention the low price).
> The strap on the baguette has a little buckle on either side so I just removed it and tuck the buckles in. The strap is lost somewhere in "the archives" (my closet). The buckles take away from the width at the very top when tucked in but I don't stuff it so it's not a big deal for me.


I just looked up the brand and their prices are amazing for snakeskin! Very simple styles indeed, which is nice.

In the small size, this Baguette works better as a pouch anyway.


----------



## denimcococabas

averagejoe said:


> I just looked up the brand and their prices are amazing for snakeskin! Very simple styles indeed, which is nice.
> 
> In the small size, this Baguette works better as a pouch anyway.



I agree, the baguettes I have are good for secondary pouches or as a super small clutch but I find that I don't carry clutches much with a toddler in tow.


----------



## memo.alive

Ok so I'm so happy and excited! My kicks just arrived and they're kick-ass. I'm planning on using them tomorrow, I hope that I get to get a couple of shots so I can share with you guys tomorrow


----------



## alopez3289

Bluemi (Blueminous) has found a new home on my Alexus bag ☺️. I saw this bag on Instagram and was slightly skeptical about purchasing it at first. But I'm in love!! The quality of the craftsmanship and the quality of the leather is amazing! Can't wait to wear her out


----------



## averagejoe

alopez3289 said:


> Bluemi (Blueminous) has found a new home on my Alexus bag ☺️. I saw this bag on Instagram and was slightly skeptical about purchasing it at first. But I'm in love!! The quality of the craftsmanship and the quality of the leather is amazing! Can't wait to wear her out


Amazing! I just looked up the bag because I haven't seen it before (or heard of it) and it is incredibly made for its price. It looks very expensive, actually.

I love the detachable strap that it comes with. Goes well with other bags, too. You also managed to fit both Bleumi and the strap by using the strap on Bleumi's clip instead. Smart.


----------



## alopez3289

averagejoe said:


> Amazing! I just looked up the bag because I haven't seen it before (or heard of it) and it is incredibly made for its price. It looks very expensive, actually.
> 
> I love the detachable strap that it comes with. Goes well with other bags, too. You also managed to fit both Bleumi and the strap by using the strap on Bleumi's clip instead. Smart.



I thought the same thing! When I first saw it, I thought it was going to be pricey, but when I saw the price, it drew me in even more. Lol. I pre-ordered it, so I got a couple free leather pouches and a 20% discount .


----------



## averagejoe

alopez3289 said:


> I thought the same thing! When I first saw it, I thought it was going to be pricey, but when I saw the price, it drew me in even more. Lol. I pre-ordered it, so I got a couple free leather pouches and a 20% discount .


Sounds like quite the deal, especially with the gifts with purchase!


----------



## Christofle

alopez3289 said:


> Bluemi (Blueminous) has found a new home on my Alexus bag ☺️. I saw this bag on Instagram and was slightly skeptical about purchasing it at first. But I'm in love!! The quality of the craftsmanship and the quality of the leather is amazing! Can't wait to wear her out



I absolutely love Bluemi's eyebrows!!!!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out for brunch which ended up stretching into afternoon tea at Laduree, and walking all around Chelsea and Knightsbridge into the evening...

Went with my Chanel XL Boy, coupled with Schmidty as always, together with my Diorosphere pendant and J'ADIOR bracelet.


----------



## Prada Prince

More of an Hermes day than a Fendi one, though the Monster wallet was within the Birkin...  
















I feel I'm going to regret wearing these Gomminos out this often, but I can't help it, they're so pretty!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> More of an Hermes day than a Fendi one, though the Monster wallet was within the Birkin...
> 
> View attachment 3787652
> 
> 
> View attachment 3787653
> 
> 
> View attachment 3787654
> 
> 
> View attachment 3787655
> 
> 
> View attachment 3787656
> 
> 
> I feel I'm going to regret wearing these Gomminos out this often, but I can't help it, they're so pretty!


The Gomminos do go well with your Birkin. If they are about to wear through, then get a cobbler to sand down the rest and add rubber pads to slow down the wear. My brother got that done with his Gomminos which I regret recommending him. It costed a lot to add the rubber, but it saves the shoes from falling apart during the next wear.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> The Gomminos do go well with your Birkin. If they are about to wear through, then get a cobbler to sand down the rest and add rubber pads to slow down the wear. My brother got that done with his Gomminos which I regret recommending him. It costed a lot to add the rubber, but it saves the shoes from falling apart during the next wear.



Thanks AJ. I'll think about it, but it will depend on whether the cost makes it worth the effort.


----------



## memo.alive

Well, finally, here it is, the reveal of my new kicks, truly love them, also, this one is very appropriate, Fendi goodies included in the outfit.

Wanted to get out of the routine and visit a new place. Went to this commercial complex (Mall, food court, restaurant area, auditorium, office space) to grab a bite at a new place and then took advantage of the outdoor space, although I wanted to go to an upper level from which a better view is available but unfortunately (I didn't know then) that outdoor space is closed on sundays, so here are the shots...






























Clothing: Zara
Sneakers: ASH (Laces: from Fendi Zucca sneakers)
Shades: Dior SoReal
Wrist candy: LinkUp / Massimo Dutti / Fendi
Timepiece: CK glam (with white / nude strap)
Bag: Fendi (with Anya Hindmarch tote strap)
Charm: Coach tassels

(Only downside to my kicks, and I think to every white kicks, even with only 2 wears they're certainly not as white as they should be)


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Well, finally, here it is, the reveal of my new kicks, truly love them, also, this one is very appropriate, Fendi goodies included in the outfit.
> 
> Wanted to get out of the routine and visit a new place. Went to this commercial complex (Mall, food court, restaurant area, auditorium, office space) to grab a bite at a new place and then took advantage of the outdoor space, although I wanted to go to an upper level from which a better view is available but unfortunately (I didn't know then) that outdoor space is closed on sundays, so here are the shots...
> View attachment 3788105
> 
> 
> View attachment 3788103
> 
> 
> View attachment 3788106
> 
> 
> View attachment 3788104
> 
> 
> View attachment 3788107
> 
> 
> View attachment 3788109
> 
> 
> View attachment 3788108
> 
> 
> View attachment 3788102
> 
> 
> View attachment 3788110
> 
> 
> View attachment 3788101
> 
> 
> Clothing: Zara
> Sneakers: ASH (Laces: from Fendi Zucca sneakers)
> Shades: Dior SoReal
> Wrist candy: LinkUp / Massimo Dutti / Fendi
> Timepiece: CK glam (with white / nude strap)
> Bag: Fendi (with Anya Hindmarch tote strap)
> Charm: Coach tassels
> 
> (Only downside to my kicks, and I think to every white kicks, even with only 2 wears they're certainly not as white as they should be)


Great pairing of colours! You tucked the yellow tabs in on your Peekaboo again. How do you keep them down?

The Anya Hindmarch strap is coming in handy! Goes great with the laces and other grey details of your shoes.

You can try cleaning the rubber part of your sneakers with lighter fluid. Works really well.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Great pairing of colours! You tucked the yellow tabs in on your Peekaboo again. How do you keep them down?
> 
> The Anya Hindmarch strap is coming in handy! Goes great with the laces and other grey details of your shoes.
> 
> You can try cleaning the rubber part of your sneakers with lighter fluid. Works really well.


Well the front tabs (the ones without the studs) you can simply tuck them inside the front pannel, the back tabs since they have studs I have to stick them inside the back panel and then close the zipper so the tabs don't get out.


----------



## Christofle

Do Tod's in general run wide? I just picked up my first pair but they seem a lot wider than similarly styled Jimmy Choos?


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Do Tod's in general run wide? I just picked up my first pair but they seem a lot wider than similarly styled Jimmy Choos?


I think it depends on the style of the Tod's shoe. I have one pair, and have mostly tried on their casual shoes, and they do run wider which is better for my feet. I have tried on one pair of Tod's dress shoes that aren't as wide as their casual shoes.


----------



## memo.alive

Ok, so, I'm SO EFFING PISSED OFF, I just got word from the SA at the Loewe boutique, turns out, (I'm not buying their excuse) the blue multicolored Puzzle bag I asked to be sent to the country will not be coming, I started suspecting something was wrong since they said the tentative date for the arrival was july/august, I sent an e-mail a few days back and they changed it to september.

I just received an e-mail and they said they canceled the shipment since they were having "quality issues", and of course, I went to the site, and that color is no longer listed, something tells me that the idiots ran out of units and they invented that excuse, that "quality" issues excuse is no good for me. They just tried to offer me the current models but I certainly don't like any of the current ones, I'm so so so angry.

I REALLY WANTED THAT BAG.


----------



## Christofle

Just set up for the show in Vancouver! Wearing my new clothes...


----------



## ambrose1985

thinking of getting a peekaboo, but am deliberating between one with eyes or just plain black . i want something more classic for long term usage and to bring to work. Thinking that the plain black one is more classic. Any thoughts ?


----------



## memo.alive

ambrose1985 said:


> thinking of getting a peekaboo, but am deliberating between one with eyes or just plain black . i want something more classic for long term usage and to bring to work. Thinking that the plain black one is more classic. Any thoughts ?


It is definitely more classic, and with a plain canvas you can accesorize the bag with straps and charms, if you want something for work and you're not especially fond of drawing attention to yourself in your office/work environment then definitely the black one, although in my own personal POV I'd get something less standard actually I forgot to post some pics of the peekaboo that's kinda like mine, but with the colors reversed.

The central compartment is not olive green is this really gorgeous warm gray, and the side tabs are yellow, I think that sort of color is acceptable and it does draw attention but in a very understated way.

Here are the pics of the peekaboo, that arrived at my local boutique, but, since it's a peekaboo, if you like it, you can ask your SA if they can request for one to be sent to that boutique (mine was requested as well, since it wasn't even planned to be sent to the country in the first place):





I had to adjust the HDR filter, since the pics were initially quite contrasting, the leather on the outside is black, on the pics it may look as dark gray but it isn't, the contrast between the rich dark on the outside and the warm medium gray on the inside is fantastic, and as I said, the yellow tabs give it a nice touch of color, and as I've learned to do with mine, the tabs can be hidden, so if you don't want to show the yellow that day you can simply hide them.

Hope this helps you...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Ok, so, I'm SO EFFING PISSED OFF, I just got word from the SA at the Loewe boutique, turns out, (I'm not buying their excuse) the blue multicolored Puzzle bag I asked to be sent to the country will not be coming, I started suspecting something was wrong since they said the tentative date for the arrival was july/august, I sent an e-mail a few days back and they changed it to september.
> 
> I just received an e-mail and they said they canceled the shipment since they were having "quality issues", and of course, I went to the site, and that color is no longer listed, something tells me that the idiots ran out of units and they invented that excuse, that "quality" issues excuse is no good for me. They just tried to offer me the current models but I certainly don't like any of the current ones, I'm so so so angry.
> 
> I REALLY WANTED THAT BAG.


Sorry to hear that. Seems like they are not making enough stock available to your country. And I don't buy that excuse at all. But something else may come up! Something always does, actually.


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Just set up for the show in Vancouver! Wearing my new clothes...


Very sharp! Totally loving your look!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Sorry to hear that. Seems like they are not making enough stock available to your country. And I don't buy that excuse at all. But something else may come up! Something always does, actually.


Yep, actually since I won't be making that purchase perhaps, trips are in my future after all (and yes, I said trips, as in plural).


----------



## averagejoe

ambrose1985 said:


> thinking of getting a peekaboo, but am deliberating between one with eyes or just plain black . i want something more classic for long term usage and to bring to work. Thinking that the plain black one is more classic. Any thoughts ?


I would get the plain one too. The one with the yellow eyes is the original one that I wanted, but I'm glad I got the plain black instead. The eyes may look dated in a few years, and may look a bit too young when you get older. 

With the black one, you can always accessorize it with straps and charms that add colour and "fun" to the bag, as @memo.alive said.


----------



## ambrose1985

thanks @memo.alive and @averagejoe, that sorta confirms my suspicions  well
onwards now to see where's the best place to get it !


----------



## denimcococabas

ambrose1985 said:


> thinking of getting a peekaboo, but am deliberating between one with eyes or just plain black . i want something more classic for long term usage and to bring to work. Thinking that the plain black one is more classic. Any thoughts ?



The eyes would be more fun but a plain black is the best choice if you're going for classic look and longevity.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about on Friday night with dinner and an exhibit at the Royal Academy of Arts with my Diorama and Diorosphere necklace, together with Blair and Chuck, the Fendi monster twins and a Balenciaga top.













Arm candy of the day: Bulgari ceramic diamond ring; Monica Vinader blue diamond Fiji bracelet; Cartier Trinity bracelet...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Out and about on Friday night with dinner and an exhibit at the Royal Academy of Arts with my Diorama and Diorosphere necklace, together with Blair and Chuck, the Fendi monster twins and a Balenciaga top.
> 
> View attachment 3792697
> 
> 
> View attachment 3792698
> 
> 
> View attachment 3792699
> 
> 
> View attachment 3792700
> 
> 
> Arm candy of the day: Bulgari ceramic diamond ring; Monica Vinader blue diamond Fiji bracelet; Cartier Trinity bracelet...
> 
> View attachment 3792701


Your blue diamond bracelet is exquisite! 

Love the pairing of the yellow socks with your shoes.


----------



## Prada Prince

No Fendi in today's outfit unfortunately... 

Wore my Hermes Ombré Lizard Collier de Chien in GHW and 32mm belt kit out to lunch and accessorised my Celine Mini Luggage with a Noir Paddock Fer a Cheval charm with contrast stitching... 

View attachment 3793597


View attachment 3793598


View attachment 3793599


View attachment 3793600


View attachment 3793602


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> No Fendi in today's outfit unfortunately...
> 
> Wore my Hermes Ombré Lizard Collier de Chien in GHW and 32mm belt kit out to lunch and accessorised my Celine Mini Luggage with a Noir Paddock Fer a Cheval charm with contrast stitching...
> 
> View attachment 3793597
> 
> 
> View attachment 3793598
> 
> 
> View attachment 3793599
> 
> 
> View attachment 3793600
> 
> 
> View attachment 3793602


Your pictures aren't showing. Do you mind uploading them again?


----------



## averagejoe

Attended a wedding today with Smurf:


----------



## Prada Prince

Prada Prince said:


> No Fendi in today's outfit unfortunately...
> 
> Wore my Hermes Ombré Lizard Collier de Chien in GHW and 32mm belt kit out to lunch and accessorised my Celine Mini Luggage with a Noir Paddock Fer a Cheval charm with contrast stitching...
> 
> View attachment 3793597
> 
> 
> View attachment 3793598
> 
> 
> View attachment 3793599
> 
> 
> View attachment 3793600
> 
> 
> View attachment 3793602



Ok, trying again!


----------



## Christofle

Prada Prince said:


> Out and about on Friday night with dinner and an exhibit at the Royal Academy of Arts with my Diorama and Diorosphere necklace, together with Blair and Chuck, the Fendi monster twins and a Balenciaga top.
> 
> View attachment 3792697
> 
> 
> View attachment 3792698
> 
> 
> View attachment 3792699
> 
> 
> View attachment 3792700
> 
> 
> Arm candy of the day: Bulgari ceramic diamond ring; Monica Vinader blue diamond Fiji bracelet; Cartier Trinity bracelet...
> 
> View attachment 3792701



Your Fiji bracelet is a real show stopper!!!


----------



## Prada Prince

Christofle said:


> Your Fiji bracelet is a real show stopper!!!



Thank you! I do love my diamonds


----------



## Christofle

Prada Prince said:


> Thank you! I do love my diamonds



Diamonds are pretty great but TPF made me fall hard for Jade!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Attended a wedding today with Smurf:
> View attachment 3794033


It is quite hard to pull off such a contrasting combination of blazer and trousers. Kudos to you Mr. AJ!


----------



## averagejoe

Out with my Peekaboo and Fusto today with my old Dior Homme shoes, which were my first pair of designer sneakers:


----------



## memo.alive

Ok so, I think it's time to get the cat out of the bag, since my companion is really getting ahead of herself (I was actually gonna wait until September began) with this, here it goes.

To all my esteemed Fendi Fellas here, since you all are jetsetters and live the high life, may I dare to ask you guys for tips and suggestions as to what to do, and where to go in Chicago? I'm Illinois bound for the third week of september, and I was waiting, but ugh, my friend who'll be my partner in crime for this trip is really REAAALLY over the moon with excitement, she just started spamming my IG, FB and e-mail with Chicago places and eateries, so, may I ask you my international friends, perhaps a hidden gem or something really relevant to do while I'm there?

Any suggestion or tip will be VERY MERRY MUCH APPRECIATED!


----------



## Prada Prince

After what has been a stressful half of 2017, I've just signed my new contract. 

I was at the new firm yesterday dropping off the physical signed copies, and had my Goyard Saint Louis GM with me as it was a fine summer's day, along with my Marc by Marc Jacobs leopard MacBook sleeve... 




I feel so happy and blessed that I felt like sharing this news with my Fendi Fella buds!


----------



## memo.alive

Prada Prince said:


> After what has been a stressful half of 2017, I've just signed my new contract.
> 
> I was at the new firm yesterday dropping off the physical signed copies, and had my Goyard Saint Louis GM with me as it was a fine summer's day, along with my Marc by Marc Jacobs leopard MacBook sleeve...
> 
> View attachment 3797607
> 
> 
> I feel so happy and blessed that I felt like sharing this news with my Fendi Fella buds!


Really happy for you my friend! Changing jobs is always something cathartic and even a milestone, may success be your perpetual team mate.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Ok so, I think it's time to get the cat out of the bag, since my companion is really getting ahead of herself (I was actually gonna wait until September began) with this, here it goes.
> 
> To all my esteemed Fendi Fellas here, since you all are jetsetters and live the high life, may I dare to ask you guys for tips and suggestions as to what to do, and where to go in Chicago? I'm Illinois bound for the third week of september, and I was waiting, but ugh, my friend who'll be my partner in crime for this trip is really REAAALLY over the moon with excitement, she just started spamming my IG, FB and e-mail with Chicago places and eateries, so, may I ask you my international friends, perhaps a hidden gem or something really relevant to do while I'm there?
> 
> Any suggestion or tip will be VERY MERRY MUCH APPRECIATED!


My brother visited before, and he said the aquarium is great, as is the deep dish pizza. They're also known for their Chicago Mix, which is just salty cheese popcorn and sweet caramel popcorn mixed together.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> My brother visited before, and he said the aquarium is great, as is the deep dish pizza. They're also known for their Chicago Mix, which is just salty cheese popcorn and sweet caramel popcorn mixed together.


Actually one food that came to mind was the deep dish pizza, now, besides Millennium Park, the aquarium or the river walk, do you guys know of any other activity place that is a must?


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> After what has been a stressful half of 2017, I've just signed my new contract.
> 
> I was at the new firm yesterday dropping off the physical signed copies, and had my Goyard Saint Louis GM with me as it was a fine summer's day, along with my Marc by Marc Jacobs leopard MacBook sleeve...
> 
> View attachment 3797607
> 
> 
> I feel so happy and blessed that I felt like sharing this news with my Fendi Fella buds!


Congratulations! I hope your new contract term is full of success and joyful!


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Actually one food that came to mind was the deep dish pizza, now, besides Millennium Park, the aquarium or the river walk, do you guys know of any other activity place that is a must?


Other members may know of the attractions better, but I wanted to suggest something I do when I vacation in the US. I go to a local Walmart or Target to stock up on rare flavours of snacks that we don't have in Canada. The selection of snacks is extraordinary. They make great souvenirs, too.

I also always make a point to take local transit when I am travelling to feel what life is like as a local. I think it's a great way to experience life in a different city.


----------



## J.T.

Prada Prince said:


> After what has been a stressful half of 2017, I've just signed my new contract.
> 
> I was at the new firm yesterday dropping off the physical signed copies, and had my Goyard Saint Louis GM with me as it was a fine summer's day, along with my Marc by Marc Jacobs leopard MacBook sleeve...
> 
> View attachment 3797607
> 
> 
> I feel so happy and blessed that I felt like sharing this news with my Fendi Fella buds!



That's awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## J.T.

Ok guys so first day back at work after 3 amazing weeks of relaxation but haven't posted about the few days I had spent in Berlin. 

This was my first visit and must say  I absolutely LOVED it, such a fantastic city. 

But since this is the PF I wanna talk about KaDeWe specifically. It'a kind of the Berlin equivalent of Harrods....

I seriously had a bag overload when I entered the men's accessories floor.
My bf said I looked like a kid that ate to much suger grabbing every bag only to see another one and run to it. I probably looked like a crazy person but my god It was a very good 2 hours for me [emoji23]

For the first time I actually tried 'documenting' bags I like on a short video as it gives a much better idea of how it looks on me when carrying it around rather than a still pic where I wish I had taken a pic from more angles while I am obsessing and debating whether it's really a bag I would like... [emoji23]

I will try and take some screen caps and post some of the highlights tomorrow.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Other members may know of the attractions better, but I wanted to suggest something I do when I vacation in the US. I go to a local Walmart or Target to stock up on rare flavours of snacks that we don't have in Canada. The selection of snacks is extraordinary. They make great souvenirs, too.
> 
> I also always make a point to take local transit when I am travelling to feel what life is like as a local. I think it's a great way to experience life in a different city.


You're kind of gluttonous aren't you my dear AJ? I think you'll be a very bad influence while we hangout overthere!!! Hahahahha...


----------



## averagejoe

J.T. said:


> Ok guys so first day back at work after 3 amazing weeks of relaxation but haven't posted about the few days I had spent in Berlin.
> 
> This was my first visit and must say  I absolutely LOVED it, such a fantastic city.
> 
> But since this is the PF I wanna talk about KaDeWe specifically. It'a kind of the Berlin equivalent of Harrods....
> 
> I seriously had a bag overload when I entered the men's accessories floor.
> My bf said I looked like a kid that ate to much suger grabbing every bag only to see another one and run to it. I probably looked like a crazy person but my god It was a very good 2 hours for me [emoji23]
> 
> For the first time I actually tried 'documenting' bags I like on a short video as it gives a much better idea of how it looks on me when carrying it around rather than a still pic where I wish I had taken a pic from more angles while I am obsessing and debating whether it's really a bag I would like... [emoji23]
> 
> I will try and take some screen caps and post some of the highlights tomorrow.


Looking forward to your pictures! Sounds like quite the accessories floor there! I don't think we have anything equivalent in Canada!


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> You're kind of gluttonous aren't you my dear AJ? I think you'll be a very bad influence while we hangout overthere!!! Hahahahha...


Definitely! It's all about those snacks. My treat at the end of each workday is...snacks!


----------



## memo.alive

Also, I just got an e-mail from BV, I'm dead with this ridiculously beautiful but as equally expensive...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Also, I just got an e-mail from BV, I'm dead with this ridiculously beautiful but as equally expensive...


Wow that is nice! The croc definitely adds to the price.


----------



## denimcococabas

memo.alive said:


> Ok so, I think it's time to get the cat out of the bag, since my companion is really getting ahead of herself (I was actually gonna wait until September began) with this, here it goes.
> 
> To all my esteemed Fendi Fellas here, since you all are jetsetters and live the high life, may I dare to ask you guys for tips and suggestions as to what to do, and where to go in Chicago? I'm Illinois bound for the third week of september, and I was waiting, but ugh, my friend who'll be my partner in crime for this trip is really REAAALLY over the moon with excitement, she just started spamming my IG, FB and e-mail with Chicago places and eateries, so, may I ask you my international friends, perhaps a hidden gem or something really relevant to do while I'm there?
> 
> Any suggestion or tip will be VERY MERRY MUCH APPRECIATED!



I was in Chicago for about a day or two back in '03 or '04. We did the shopping thing on Magnificent Mile (good place for fur in the winter) and then spent some time at a touristy place called Navy Pier. Check into it, could be worthwhile.


----------



## memo.alive

denimcococabas said:


> I was in Chicago for about a day or two back in '03 or '04. We did the shopping thing on Magnificent Mile (good place for fur in the winter) and then spent some time at a touristy place called Navy Pier. Check into it, could be worthwhile.


Thank you!!! I'll add it to the list!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out for lunch yesterday, and I took Schmidty along with me on my Louis Vuitton Epi Doc PM... 













It definitely was an LV day, as I changed for dinner and called upon my Petite Malle to serve as my dinner bag... 




Prosperous shades with my friend's Chanel mini...


----------



## J.T.

A few snap shots from Berlin as promised 

Sorry about the quality they're all screen shots from videos.

PB of course 







Seriously fell back in love with this style, so light and functional - might be back on the wish list 

SDJ



SDJ Souple Medium



I wanted to try the souple in large but they didn't have it. What bothered me was the weight. Gorgeous bag though.

BV cabat medium



No trip without a visit to BV.
I loooooved the new men's cabat, so light but the more I re watch the pics I've taken I really wouldn't know what to put in it because it's soooo big, but such a fantastic bag imo.

BV men's Cabat LE [emoji7]


----------



## J.T.

I also tried on LOADS of various backpacks.

Particularly loved Marni (utilitarian ultra light but HUUUGE
Very Prada-esque...




and loved the Lanvin but not sure I am ready to drop that kind of money on a back pack.




This coach pack though may very well find it's way home to me when I go to New York in October... 




Again sorry if the pics aren't too sharp and I can see my buzz cut needed some straightening out but only got it fixed a week later (wore a cap for most of the trip [emoji23])


----------



## J.T.

Prada Prince said:


> Out for lunch yesterday, and I took Schmidty along with me on my Louis Vuitton Epi Doc PM...
> 
> View attachment 3800365
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800366
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800367
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800368
> 
> 
> It definitely was an LV day, as I changed for dinner and called upon my Petite Malle to serve as my dinner bag...
> 
> View attachment 3800369
> 
> 
> Prosperous shades with my friend's Chanel mini...
> 
> View attachment 3800371



That orange(?) colour is divine!!!! My fav colour!


----------



## J.T.

memo.alive said:


> Also, I just got an e-mail from BV, I'm dead with this ridiculously beautiful but as equally expensive...



I actually wasn't blown away about this style but BV exotics are always exquisite.... but so is the pricing [emoji23]
The oculus tote was a bit more up my alley but I am not too fond of flat handles and these look quite flimsy so I would worry about how comfortable it is to carry fully loaded.

https://www.bottegaveneta.com/dk/tote-bag_cod45366322ep.html

Over at the BV forum they had posted some pics of the BV women's cabat in gold with crocodile handles also in gold. That bag is INSANE!

Here is a link to the BV website with pics of the bag

https://www.bottegaveneta.com/dk/tote-bag_cod45367009ml.html


----------



## Yoshi1296

J.T. said:


> I also tried on LOADS of various backpacks.
> 
> Particularly loved Marni (utilitarian ultra light but HUUUGE
> Very Prada-esque...
> 
> View attachment 3800562
> 
> 
> and loved the Lanvin but not sure I am ready to drop that kind of money on a back pack.
> 
> View attachment 3800563
> 
> 
> This coach pack though may very well find it's way home to me when I go to New York in October...
> 
> View attachment 3800564
> 
> 
> Again sorry if the pics aren't too sharp and I can see my buzz cut needed some straightening out but only got it fixed a week later (wore a cap for most of the trip [emoji23])



Great mod shots! I must say the Peekaboo fits you the most along with the Coach backpack!!


----------



## averagejoe

J.T. said:


> A few snap shots from Berlin as promised
> 
> Sorry about the quality they're all screen shots from videos.
> 
> PB of course
> View attachment 3800548
> 
> View attachment 3800549
> 
> View attachment 3800550
> 
> 
> Seriously fell back in love with this style, so light and functional - might be back on the wish list
> 
> SDJ
> View attachment 3800551
> 
> 
> SDJ Souple Medium
> View attachment 3800552
> 
> 
> I wanted to try the souple in large but they didn't have it. What bothered me was the weight. Gorgeous bag though.
> 
> BV cabat medium
> View attachment 3800553
> 
> 
> No trip without a visit to BV.
> I loooooved the new men's cabat, so light but the more I re watch the pics I've taken I really wouldn't know what to put in it because it's soooo big, but such a fantastic bag imo.
> 
> BV men's Cabat LE [emoji7]
> View attachment 3800554
> 
> View attachment 3800555
> 
> View attachment 3800556
> 
> View attachment 3800557


Someone goes to the gym 

Great mod shots! Looks like you were in man bag heaven! Being biased towards the Peekaboo, I naturally think that is the best bag from your selection, but the Saint Laurent SDJ is a close contender. The one with the thicker strap looks perfect. The supple version which you also modeled looks great. I had a chance to handle it in person and the leather is wonderful. I just think the strap is too narrow, and there isn't enough to differentiate it from the women's version. However, it's an easy fix with a strap from another bag, or even a Fendi StrapYou or LV Bandouliere strap.

The men's BV Cabat is really big, and looks especially large in your second BV picture. The open-top tote design may work a bit better with a smaller version of the bag, because with an opening so large, the contents of your bag will be visible to anyone passing close to you. I know there is a flat pouch inside the bag to secure certain bag contents, but everything else will be visible. If you're not used to carrying that much, then your bag will look very empty, and makes the size look a bit too big for your needs. 

Of the three backpacks you posted, the Lanvin looks the best. Did you get a chance to try the Valentino Rockstud backpacks? I think they are really interesting, especially the ones with the studs all around edges of the bag. Not sure if you like the styling of the clous de Paris studs that Valentino uses, but I really like them.


----------



## averagejoe

J.T. said:


> I actually wasn't blown away about this style but BV exotics are always exquisite.... but so is the pricing [emoji23]
> The oculus tote was a bit more up my alley but I am not too fond of flat handles and these look quite flimsy so I would worry about how comfortable it is to carry fully loaded.
> 
> https://www.bottegaveneta.com/dk/tote-bag_cod45366322ep.html
> 
> Over at the BV forum they had posted some pics of the BV women's cabat in gold with crocodile handles also in gold. That bag is INSANE!
> 
> Here is a link to the BV website with pics of the bag
> 
> https://www.bottegaveneta.com/dk/tote-bag_cod45367009ml.html


The bag with the croc handles is beautiful! I love the calf leather, which has so much texture and dimension (thought it was lizard or karung initially). 

I agree with you about the oculus tote. The flat handles seem a bit out of place. Would be nicer if the handles were rolled leather, and perhaps attached differently.


----------



## Prada Prince

J.T. said:


> A few snap shots from Berlin as promised
> 
> Sorry about the quality they're all screen shots from videos.
> 
> PB of course
> View attachment 3800548
> 
> View attachment 3800549
> 
> View attachment 3800550
> 
> 
> Seriously fell back in love with this style, so light and functional - might be back on the wish list
> 
> SDJ
> View attachment 3800551
> 
> 
> SDJ Souple Medium
> View attachment 3800552
> 
> 
> I wanted to try the souple in large but they didn't have it. What bothered me was the weight. Gorgeous bag though.
> 
> BV cabat medium
> View attachment 3800553
> 
> 
> No trip without a visit to BV.
> I loooooved the new men's cabat, so light but the more I re watch the pics I've taken I really wouldn't know what to put in it because it's soooo big, but such a fantastic bag imo.
> 
> BV men's Cabat LE [emoji7]
> View attachment 3800554
> 
> View attachment 3800555
> 
> View attachment 3800556
> 
> View attachment 3800557



Awesome mod shots @J.T.

Personally, my vote goes to the standard SDJ and the Peekaboo. I'm not a fan of the souple SDJ, as I think it fundamentally alters the identity of the bag, being a structured tote. 

Also, with such sharp corners, I don't think it will age as well as the standard SDJ. I somehow envision the corners curling like linoleum in an overheated 70s kitchen floor... JMHO!


----------



## Prada Prince

Helping out a fellow TPFer pick out a new bag today along with lunch and afternoon tea that ended up stretching from noon till evening! 




Somehow I ended up picking something up...


----------



## averagejoe

Out with my Balenciaga today. No Fendi today:


----------



## Yoshi1296

averagejoe said:


> Out with my Balenciaga today. No Fendi today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3801026



LOVE this look!


----------



## averagejoe

Yoshi1296 said:


> LOVE this look!


Thanks!


----------



## J.T.

Yoshi1296 said:


> Great mod shots! I must say the Peekaboo fits you the most along with the Coach backpack!!



Thanks Yoshi! 



averagejoe said:


> Someone goes to the gym
> 
> Great mod shots! Looks like you were in man bag heaven! Being biased towards the Peekaboo, I naturally think that is the best bag from your selection, but the Saint Laurent SDJ is a close contender. The one with the thicker strap looks perfect. The supple version which you also modeled looks great. I had a chance to handle it in person and the leather is wonderful. I just think the strap is too narrow, and there isn't enough to differentiate it from the women's version. However, it's an easy fix with a strap from another bag, or even a Fendi StrapYou or LV Bandouliere strap.
> 
> The men's BV Cabat is really big, and looks especially large in your second BV picture. The open-top tote design may work a bit better with a smaller version of the bag, because with an opening so large, the contents of your bag will be visible to anyone passing close to you. I know there is a flat pouch inside the bag to secure certain bag contents, but everything else will be visible. If you're not used to carrying that much, then your bag will look very empty, and makes the size look a bit too big for your needs.
> 
> Of the three backpacks you posted, the Lanvin looks the best. Did you get a chance to try the Valentino Rockstud backpacks? I think they are really interesting, especially the ones with the studs all around edges of the bag. Not sure if you like the styling of the clous de Paris studs that Valentino uses, but I really like them.



Haha thank you I do try to hit gym but really been slacking during holidays [emoji854]

The PB is really growing on me! 
And all you guys are enabling 

Also from a practical point of view it has everything; feet, secure zip pocket, open 'tote room', strap, light weight and durability.... god I am selling the bag to myself here haha

My obsession with the cabat is hard to explain. I try to be reasonable, but if I had the money I wouldn't have thought twice when in the store... 
But the more I think about it I would have a really hard time making it fit for everyday as I mostly just use bags for work and travel.



Prada Prince said:


> Awesome mod shots @J.T.
> 
> Personally, my vote goes to the standard SDJ and the Peekaboo. I'm not a fan of the souple SDJ, as I think it fundamentally alters the identity of the bag, being a structured tote.
> 
> Also, with such sharp corners, I don't think it will age as well as the standard SDJ. I somehow envision the corners curling like linoleum in an overheated 70s kitchen floor... JMHO!



Thank you! 

And omg SDJ linoleum versioncannot be unseen [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## J.T.

Prada Prince said:


> Helping out a fellow TPFer pick out a new bag today along with lunch and afternoon tea that ended up stretching from noon till evening!
> 
> View attachment 3800849
> 
> 
> Somehow I ended up picking something up...
> 
> View attachment 3800850



Love the Dior bag!


----------



## J.T.

averagejoe said:


> Out with my Balenciaga today. No Fendi today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3801026



You are always look so polished and cool [emoji108]


----------



## averagejoe

J.T. said:


> Thanks Yoshi!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha thank you I do try to hit gym but really been slacking during holidays [emoji854]
> 
> The PB is really growing on me!
> And all you guys are enabling
> 
> Also from a practical point of view it has everything; feet, secure zip pocket, open 'tote room', strap, light weight and durability.... god I am selling the bag to myself here haha
> 
> My obsession with the cabat is hard to explain. I try to be reasonable, but if I had the money I wouldn't have thought twice when in the store...
> But the more I think about it I would have a really hard time making it fit for everyday as I mostly just use bags for work and travel.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> And omg SDJ linoleum versioncannot be unseen [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I think there is a nice compromise for the BV Cabat. There are a few on Ebay and due to BV's lower resale value, you should be able to score one for a good price. Just be sure to have it authenticated first. I probably suggested this before, but I think it can put some money towards a second bag (i.e. the Peekaboo, which you may also be able to get on discount from places like Matchesfashion or Luisaviaroma with their seasonal sale and promotions, respectively). I can tell that you really like this bag, and you'll still think about it if you get something else.


----------



## J.T.

averagejoe said:


> I think there is a nice compromise for the BV Cabat. There are a few on Ebay and due to BV's lower resale value, you should be able to score one for a good price. Just be sure to have it authenticated first. I probably suggested this before, but I think it can put some money towards a second bag (i.e. the Peekaboo, which you may also be able to get on discount from places like Matchesfashion or Luisaviaroma with their seasonal sale and promotions, respectively). I can tell that you really like this bag, and you'll still think about it if you get something else.



Thanks AJ, although I just don't think I can go second hand  
I have been looking at a few Cabats on vestiaire collective but I am
just personally so picky and would always want brand new, even if it means paying more.

Matches is a great tip for the PB, they do send me 10% discount codes all the time.

Right now it's cool off period. Who knows what hidden treasures I may stumble upon at Woodbury outside NY in October.


----------



## averagejoe

J.T. said:


> Thanks AJ, although I just don't think I can go second hand
> I have been looking at a few Cabats on vestiaire collective but I am
> just personally so picky and would always want brand new, even if it means paying more.
> 
> Matches is a great tip for the PB, they do send me 10% discount codes all the time.
> 
> Right now it's cool off period. Who knows what hidden treasures I may stumble upon at Woodbury outside NY in October.


I totally know what you mean by second hand. Nothing beats buying it brand new. Even when I buy from resale (which is very rare), the item must be brand new, unused, with tags attached. I think it comes from buying brand new and now expecting that as a standard.

Although there are truly brand new pieces popping up on the resale market every once in a while


----------



## Prada Prince

Off to Ibiza!!!


----------



## J.T.

Prada Prince said:


> Off to Ibiza!!!
> 
> View attachment 3802175



Not jealous at all.... 

have a safe flight!


----------



## Prada Prince

Hello from Ibiza, Fendi Fellas! [emoji12]

View attachment 3803345


View attachment 3803346


----------



## Prada Prince

Prada Prince said:


> Hello from Ibiza, Fendi Fellas! [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3803345
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803346



Let's try that again shall we?


----------



## J.T.

I have been on the lookout for some pouches (2) for my BV messenger and wanted something ultralight with a suitable sizing. 
The matching BV pouches are gorgeous and tempting but I would feel silly spending £500 pr pouch only to use them for storing charging cord and battery pack in one and some plasters and meds in the other.

Which is why I was thrilled when I found these ones, same size but a lot lighter and cheaper 

What you guys think?




Oh and speaking BV! This is one of the best seasonal designs I've ever seen!


----------



## memo.alive

J.T. said:


> I have been on the lookout for some pouches (2) for my BV messenger and wanted something ultralight with a suitable sizing.
> The matching BV pouches are gorgeous and tempting but I would feel silly spending £500 pr pouch only to use them for storing charging cord and battery pack in one and some plasters and meds in the other.
> 
> Which is why I was thrilled when I found these ones, same size but a lot lighter and cheaper
> 
> What you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 3804696
> 
> 
> Oh and speaking BV! This is one of the best seasonal designs I've ever seen!
> 
> View attachment 3804698


The Marble looking ones are fantastic, and that BV is TDF, although, last year or last season, BV released (at lest on their website imagery) a pouch similar to that but red with black and white appliques, it was FANTASTIC.


----------



## averagejoe

J.T. said:


> I have been on the lookout for some pouches (2) for my BV messenger and wanted something ultralight with a suitable sizing.
> The matching BV pouches are gorgeous and tempting but I would feel silly spending £500 pr pouch only to use them for storing charging cord and battery pack in one and some plasters and meds in the other.
> 
> Which is why I was thrilled when I found these ones, same size but a lot lighter and cheaper
> 
> What you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 3804696
> 
> 
> Oh and speaking BV! This is one of the best seasonal designs I've ever seen!
> 
> View attachment 3804698


I think they're very nice. I love the marble print. The slogan is cute.

Now that BV clutch is really something. It uses panels of intrecciato and embroidery to create a plaid pattern, with some ombre detailing in the embroidery. How creative!


----------



## Prada Prince

J.T. said:


> I have been on the lookout for some pouches (2) for my BV messenger and wanted something ultralight with a suitable sizing.
> The matching BV pouches are gorgeous and tempting but I would feel silly spending £500 pr pouch only to use them for storing charging cord and battery pack in one and some plasters and meds in the other.
> 
> Which is why I was thrilled when I found these ones, same size but a lot lighter and cheaper
> 
> What you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 3804696
> 
> 
> Oh and speaking BV! This is one of the best seasonal designs I've ever seen!
> 
> View attachment 3804698



Love the marble ones!


----------



## Prada Prince

Hauled the SDJ out for a day out today...


----------



## J.T.

Prada Prince said:


> Hauled the SDJ out for a day out today...
> 
> View attachment 3806561
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806563



Such a nice colour!


----------



## Prada Prince

J.T. said:


> Such a nice colour!



Thank you!


----------



## J.T.

Thanks guys for the comments.

Btw @AJ forgot to mention that yes I did try the Valentino backpack in Berlin. The blue camo is sooo nice but the actual shape of the bag was too boxy and looked huge on me unfortunately.
Real shame because when on the shelf that bag is beautiful. 

On another note I have been looking at small everyday bags but the options for men are so limited imo if you don't want to look like a chav. [emoji23]

Too many existing styles are reporter or standard flat cross body pouches. I have my BV messenger that I love but I would like something in the line of a small Chanel flap but men's version. So smaller and a bit more structured. 
Should fit a few cards, passport, phone, keys, lipbalm, plasters meds and maybe a charging cable and earbuds. So small but not a micro/woc. Probably measurements around 25x20x7 ish

So far I have found 2 candidates:

From BV where I love the bag, but unsure about the strap (even though I know it would be very comfortable)

Can't decide if the shape is too much 90s video camera bag?









The other candidate is from Prada. Saffiano would be a smart choice and fitting for the Scandi climate but the rings holding the straps look a bit flimsy to me? Also not sure if this style can be dressed down as I normally dress very casual. I would prefer it in black, but maybe the maroon-red makes it less formal - will probably need to check it out irl.







In black




Any advice recommendations?


----------



## Prada Prince

Have you considered the Louis Vuitton District PM?




Otherwise would you consider the large (not the XL) Chanel boy bag?


----------



## J.T.

Prada Prince said:


> Have you considered the Louis Vuitton District PM?
> 
> View attachment 3806901
> 
> 
> Otherwise would you consider the large (not the XL) Chanel boy bag?



I have looked at the district before but from videos it looks bigger than what the measurements suggest online or do you know if the style varies depending on which market?




Material wise it's perfect but it just doesn't excite me.

The boy bag is gorgeous. The large is a tad bigger than what I am aiming for here and I just don't think I could pull it off.

I have seen Peyalo and the Birkin boy on instagram rocking the style in smaller sizes but just don't think I would be comfortable with it.

Your XL(?) Boy bag though....Oh Maaah Gaaawd [emoji7]


----------



## Prada Prince

J.T. said:


> I have looked at the district before but from videos it looks bigger than what the measurements suggest online or do you know if the style varies depending on which market?
> 
> View attachment 3806940
> 
> 
> Material wise it's perfect but it just doesn't excite me.
> 
> The boy bag is gorgeous. The large is a tad bigger than what I am aiming for here and I just don't think I could pull it off.
> 
> I have seen Peyalo and the Birkin boy on instagram rocking the style in smaller sizes but just don't think I would be comfortable with it.
> 
> Your XL(?) Boy bag though....Oh Maaah Gaaawd [emoji7]



I think the District comes in different sizes, PM, MM etc. I'm not too familiar with the sizing haha. 

If I could swap my XL boy bag for an L one, I would!!! But thank you for the compliment nonetheless! 

What about the Puzzle bag? 

Or going out of left field, what about the new Chloe Faye day? 




Or the Bellechasse from YSL? 




Or the Universite? Think some stores still carry it...


----------



## averagejoe

J.T. said:


> Thanks guys for the comments.
> 
> Btw @AJ forgot to mention that yes I did try the Valentino backpack in Berlin. The blue camo is sooo nice but the actual shape of the bag was too boxy and looked huge on me unfortunately.
> Real shame because when on the shelf that bag is beautiful.
> 
> On another note I have been looking at small everyday bags but the options for men are so limited imo if you don't want to look like a chav. [emoji23]
> 
> Too many existing styles are reporter or standard flat cross body pouches. I have my BV messenger that I love but I would like something in the line of a small Chanel flap but men's version. So smaller and a bit more structured.
> Should fit a few cards, passport, phone, keys, lipbalm, plasters meds and maybe a charging cable and earbuds. So small but not a micro/woc. Probably measurements around 25x20x7 ish
> 
> So far I have found 2 candidates:
> 
> From BV where I love the bag, but unsure about the strap (even though I know it would be very comfortable)
> 
> Can't decide if the shape is too much 90s video camera bag?
> 
> View attachment 3806878
> 
> View attachment 3806879
> View attachment 3806880
> 
> View attachment 3806881
> 
> 
> The other candidate is from Prada. Saffiano would be a smart choice and fitting for the Scandi climate but the rings holding the straps look a bit flimsy to me? Also not sure if this style can be dressed down as I normally dress very casual. I would prefer it in black, but maybe the maroon-red makes it less formal - will probably need to check it out irl.
> 
> View attachment 3806883
> 
> View attachment 3806884
> View attachment 3806885
> 
> 
> In black
> 
> View attachment 3806886
> 
> 
> Any advice recommendations?


I agree. The Valentino backpacks look a bit boxy. 

The two bags you posted are nice. The BV one has a more masculine look, and I think it's because of the thick strap which works really well in this case. It balances out the smaller design of the bag, as well as the fact that there aren't a lot of men's bags that have this sort of design (a shame that there aren't more, really).

May I suggest the men's Fendi Peekaboo Fit as a small bag? It doesn't have a flap closure like you wanted, but I think it's a wonderful small bag with great craftsmanship and enough detail to keep it interesting. It also comes with the same strap that the larger Peekaboo comes with.


----------



## averagejoe

Out with my Peekaboo, Smurf, and his twin siblings yesterday:


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Out with my Peekaboo, Smurf, and his twin siblings yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3807168


Are you still hurting from the back of your ankle with the new kicks? I see you're still wearing socks up to your ankle.


----------



## memo.alive

J.T. said:


> Thanks guys for the comments.
> 
> Btw @AJ forgot to mention that yes I did try the Valentino backpack in Berlin. The blue camo is sooo nice but the actual shape of the bag was too boxy and looked huge on me unfortunately.
> Real shame because when on the shelf that bag is beautiful.
> 
> On another note I have been looking at small everyday bags but the options for men are so limited imo if you don't want to look like a chav. [emoji23]
> 
> Too many existing styles are reporter or standard flat cross body pouches. I have my BV messenger that I love but I would like something in the line of a small Chanel flap but men's version. So smaller and a bit more structured.
> Should fit a few cards, passport, phone, keys, lipbalm, plasters meds and maybe a charging cable and earbuds. So small but not a micro/woc. Probably measurements around 25x20x7 ish
> 
> So far I have found 2 candidates:
> 
> From BV where I love the bag, but unsure about the strap (even though I know it would be very comfortable)
> 
> Can't decide if the shape is too much 90s video camera bag?
> 
> View attachment 3806878
> 
> View attachment 3806879
> View attachment 3806880
> 
> View attachment 3806881
> 
> 
> The other candidate is from Prada. Saffiano would be a smart choice and fitting for the Scandi climate but the rings holding the straps look a bit flimsy to me? Also not sure if this style can be dressed down as I normally dress very casual. I would prefer it in black, but maybe the maroon-red makes it less formal - will probably need to check it out irl.
> 
> View attachment 3806883
> 
> View attachment 3806884
> View attachment 3806885
> 
> 
> In black
> 
> View attachment 3806886
> 
> 
> Any advice recommendations?


I think I like the Prada one better, even though the BV design is let's say timeless, I don't know, I've seen iterations of that specific form before and those iterations were not quite... good, if you know what I mean (in other terms, really cheap versions), so I'm kind of put off with that design. On the other hand, the Prada one has this very vintage vibe that I dig quite a lot, and the color is TDF, you should definitely consider having a look IRL for the Prada one.


----------



## memo.alive

Prada Prince said:


> I think the District comes in different sizes, PM, MM etc. I'm not too familiar with the sizing haha.
> 
> If I could swap my XL boy bag for an L one, I would!!! But thank you for the compliment nonetheless!
> 
> What about the Puzzle bag?
> 
> Or going out of left field, what about the new Chloe Faye day?
> 
> View attachment 3806945
> 
> 
> Or the Bellechasse from YSL?
> 
> View attachment 3806951
> 
> 
> Or the Universite? Think some stores still carry it...
> 
> View attachment 3806954


Ok sorry but, my wound just reopened... my puzzle bag...


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I agree. The Valentino backpacks look a bit boxy.
> 
> The two bags you posted are nice. The BV one has a more masculine look, and I think it's because of the thick strap which works really well in this case. It balances out the smaller design of the bag, as well as the fact that there aren't a lot of men's bags that have this sort of design (a shame that there aren't more, really).
> 
> May I suggest the men's Fendi Peekaboo Fit as a small bag? It doesn't have a flap closure like you wanted, but I think it's a wonderful small bag with great craftsmanship and enough detail to keep it interesting. It also comes with the same strap that the larger Peekaboo comes with.


You know I'll always agree to a PB, but ugh, I still don't know what to think of the Fit version...


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Out with my Peekaboo, Smurf, and his twin siblings yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3807168


Also, color matching to the point!


----------



## J.T.

Prada Prince said:


> I think the District comes in different sizes, PM, MM etc. I'm not too familiar with the sizing haha.
> 
> If I could swap my XL boy bag for an L one, I would!!! But thank you for the compliment nonetheless!
> 
> What about the Puzzle bag?
> 
> Or going out of left field, what about the new Chloe Faye day?
> 
> View attachment 3806945
> 
> 
> Or the Bellechasse from YSL?
> 
> View attachment 3806951
> 
> 
> Or the Universite? Think some stores still carry it...
> 
> View attachment 3806954



I quite like the bellchasse but the strap looks a bit thin.

The puzzle has crossed my mind and the large is so nice but now that you mention it I might also try the small one on to see how it fits. My only issue with the puzzle is the zipper and I have read a few comments about quality issues, not sure how much I should read into that?




averagejoe said:


> I agree. The Valentino backpacks look a bit boxy.
> 
> The two bags you posted are nice. The BV one has a more masculine look, and I think it's because of the thick strap which works really well in this case. It balances out the smaller design of the bag, as well as the fact that there aren't a lot of men's bags that have this sort of design (a shame that there aren't more, really).
> 
> May I suggest the men's Fendi Peekaboo Fit as a small bag? It doesn't have a flap closure like you wanted, but I think it's a wonderful small bag with great craftsmanship and enough detail to keep it interesting. It also comes with the same strap that the larger Peekaboo comes with.



I really hope to try the BV irl.

The PB fit just didn't really catch my interest in the same way as the regular PB when I saw it. 
To me it's a tad too slim yet quite a "large" bag and in the briefcase category I already have a few contenders on my list


----------



## Prada Prince

J.T. said:


> I quite like the bellchasse but the strap looks a bit thin.
> 
> The puzzle has crossed my mind and the large is so nice but now that you mention it I might also try the small one on to see how it fits. My only issue with the puzzle is the zipper and I have read a few comments about quality issues, not sure how much I should read into that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope to try the BV irl.
> 
> The PB fit just didn't really catch my interest in the same way as the regular PB when I saw it.
> To me it's a tad too slim yet quite a "large" bag and in the briefcase category I already have a few contenders on my list



I think the Bellechasse strap isn't too thin, and in any case it's possible to swap it out since it's interchangeable? May be worth trying it out? 

With the puzzle, again I think it's worth trying it out for yourself to see if it fits what you're looking for.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Are you still hurting from the back of your ankle with the new kicks? I see you're still wearing socks up to your ankle.


I wore these as a precaution, in case it cuts me again. Was painful last time! The back is still very stiff so it has a high risk of cutting my ankle.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I wore these as a precaution, in case it cuts me again. Was painful last time! The back is still very stiff so it has a high risk of cutting my ankle.


 well, better safe than sorry...


----------



## averagejoe

J.T. said:


> The PB fit just didn't really catch my interest in the same way as the regular PB when I saw it.
> To me it's a tad too slim yet quite a "large" bag and in the briefcase category I already have a few contenders on my list


It does look a bit briefcase-like with its slim profile and shape. 

What about the small Burberry DK88 bag? I think it comes in other colours, but this is the only one I can see online.














Other bags I think are stunning yet simple are...

Berluti Allure messenger (the beautiful burnishing detail and mysterious blue makes such a simple design much more interesting):




Hermes Steve Besace 35:


----------



## averagejoe

@J.T. the women's version of the DK88 is very nice. Not sure if you like the design, and I haven't seen it on a guy before, but I absolutely love it. One of my favourite bags currently on the market:


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> @J.T. the women's version of the DK88 is very nice. Not sure if you like the design, and I haven't seen it on a guy before, but I absolutely love it. One of my favourite bags currently on the market:


I'm still reminiscing of the one that got away, the doctors bag...


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> It does look a bit briefcase-like with its slim profile and shape.
> 
> What about the small Burberry DK88 bag? I think it comes in other colours, but this is the only one I can see online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other bags I think are stunning yet simple are...
> 
> Berluti Allure messenger (the beautiful burnishing detail and mysterious blue makes such a simple design much more interesting):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Steve Besace 35:


That Berluti is TDF, the coloring is FANTASTIC!!!

Although that Hermés OMG!!! Although I can't imagine how much would that cost...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> I'm still reminiscing of the one that got away, the doctors bag...



It's still available online, but only in two colours (red and black). I want to get one, but not in either of those colours because I have too many black bags, and the red one looks a bit "feminine" due to the colour.



memo.alive said:


> That Berluti is TDF, the coloring is FANTASTIC!!!
> 
> Alto that Hermés OMG!!! Although I can't imagine how much would that cost...



Yeah that Berluti is really something. It's got such a basic messenger bag shape that normally I wouldn't be drawn to it at all, but the burnishing detail, colour, and leather strap take it to a whole new level. Stunning.

The Hermes is more expensive than the Peekaboo, but it's so nice!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> It's still available online, but only in two colours (red and black). I want to get one, but not in either of those colours because I have too many black bags, and the red one looks a bit "feminine" due to the colour.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that Berluti is really something. It's got such a basic messenger bag shape that normally I wouldn't be drawn to it at all, but the burnishing detail, colour, and leather strap take it to a whole new level. Stunning.
> 
> The Hermes is more expensive than the Peekaboo, but it's so nice!


I actually wanted the green one, the color was stunning, and yeah, to me reds are not that feminine but, I think the shade of burnt red is not that masculine and also, it is a weird color, perhaps IRL it could look better but, I don't know, I'm of the same thinking, either black or the red one do it for me.


----------



## memo.alive

OMG!! This is exquisite...


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> I actually wanted the green one, the color was stunning, and yeah, to me reds are not that feminine but, I think the shade of burnt red is not that masculine and also, it is a weird color, perhaps IRL it could look better but, I don't know, I'm of the same thinking, either black or the red one do it for me.


Yeah I think it's that shade of red. Perhaps if it is a bit darker, more brown, and maybe even burnished, it would be very "masculine". I like the brown one the most, but the green is great, too. 

The DK88 small bag I posted about is in a colour called Clementine and to me it's a bit feminine as well. A bit too pastel and "soft". I'm hoping it comes in the green or brown.


----------



## memo.alive

In the BBY US site, the tan doctor's bag is still available:
https://us.burberry.com/the-dk88-doctor-s-bag-p40547051


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> OMG!! This is exquisite...


Burberry has been really improving on their men's bags. Used to be all "safe" briefcases, backpacks, and messengers (with or without the Burberry check), but these new bags are very interesting. I don't see them being offered by other luxury labels, which makes them refreshing.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Burberry has been really improving on their men's bags. Used to be all "safe" briefcases, backpacks, and messengers (with or without the Burberry check), but these new bags are very interesting. I don't see them being offered by other luxury labels, which makes them refreshing.


And with the Croc VEEEEEERY EXPENSIVE...


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> It does look a bit briefcase-like with its slim profile and shape.
> 
> What about the small Burberry DK88 bag? I think it comes in other colours, but this is the only one I can see online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other bags I think are stunning yet simple are...
> 
> Berluti Allure messenger (the beautiful burnishing detail and mysterious blue makes such a simple design much more interesting):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Steve Besace 35:



I'd suggest the Hermes Steve Caporal - it's a smaller size than the 35cm Steve. My bf owns it and it's very large enough to carry your day to day items but small enough for everyday use.


----------



## Yoshi1296

J.T. said:


> Thanks guys for the comments.
> 
> Btw @AJ forgot to mention that yes I did try the Valentino backpack in Berlin. The blue camo is sooo nice but the actual shape of the bag was too boxy and looked huge on me unfortunately.
> Real shame because when on the shelf that bag is beautiful.
> 
> On another note I have been looking at small everyday bags but the options for men are so limited imo if you don't want to look like a chav. [emoji23]
> 
> Too many existing styles are reporter or standard flat cross body pouches. I have my BV messenger that I love but I would like something in the line of a small Chanel flap but men's version. So smaller and a bit more structured.
> Should fit a few cards, passport, phone, keys, lipbalm, plasters meds and maybe a charging cable and earbuds. So small but not a micro/woc. Probably measurements around 25x20x7 ish
> 
> So far I have found 2 candidates:
> 
> From BV where I love the bag, but unsure about the strap (even though I know it would be very comfortable)
> 
> Can't decide if the shape is too much 90s video camera bag?
> 
> View attachment 3806878
> 
> View attachment 3806879
> View attachment 3806880
> 
> View attachment 3806881
> 
> 
> The other candidate is from Prada. Saffiano would be a smart choice and fitting for the Scandi climate but the rings holding the straps look a bit flimsy to me? Also not sure if this style can be dressed down as I normally dress very casual. I would prefer it in black, but maybe the maroon-red makes it less formal - will probably need to check it out irl.
> 
> View attachment 3806883
> 
> View attachment 3806884
> View attachment 3806885
> 
> 
> In black
> 
> View attachment 3806886
> 
> 
> Any advice recommendations?



Hey J.T.!! Have you considered the Celine Box bag? It looks super polished and classic and the craftsmanship is quite impeccable!

Also you could try looking into a Chanel Boy. That bag definitely fits a ton and looks pretty masculine if you get the right size.


----------



## J.T.

averagejoe said:


> It does look a bit briefcase-like with its slim profile and shape.
> 
> What about the small Burberry DK88 bag? I think it comes in other colours, but this is the only one I can see online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other bags I think are stunning yet simple are...
> 
> Berluti Allure messenger (the beautiful burnishing detail and mysterious blue makes such a simple design much more interesting):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Steve Besace 35:



OK wow Burberry looks so so good. I was browsing their website the other day, how could I have missed this gem. It's sold out and I have no idea what it retails for. Any idea? The alligator handles might bump the price a bit?
If this comes in a darker shade it might be the bag I've been looking for. 

Have to go to London for work on Sunday-Monday maybe get the chance stroll past Regent street to get a hands on 

I have been in love with Berluti and their shoes forever (never owned a pair too pricey). But I mean their classic brown patina!!! [emoji7]

I feel though as that since Olga left, LVMH has really started commercialising the brand too much, churning out designs that are a bit hit and miss imho. 
Their jour briefcases are fantastic and that BLUE ...STUNNING! 



incoralblue said:


> I'd suggest the Hermes Steve Caporal - it's a smaller size than the 35cm Steve. My bf owns it and it's very large enough to carry your day to day items but small enough for everyday use.



I have looked at the Steve caporal and think it's a gorgeous bag, but not the right size for what I am looking for.
Also I find the Hermes pricetag a bit too steep [emoji51]



Yoshi1296 said:


> Hey J.T.!! Have you considered the Celine Box bag? It looks super polished and classic and the craftsmanship is quite impeccable!
> 
> Also you could try looking into a Chanel Boy. That bag definitely fits a ton and looks pretty masculine if you get the right size.



So cool you mentioned the Celine because I just came across this guys insta yesterday and he was rocking the box bag. Agree it's a very nice shape.


----------



## Prada Prince

J.T. said:


> OK wow Burberry looks so so good. I was browsing their website the other day, how could I have missed this gem. It's sold out and I have no idea what it retails for. Any idea? The alligator handles might bump the price a bit?
> If this comes in a darker shade it might be the bag I've been looking for.
> 
> Have to go to London for work on Sunday-Monday maybe get the chance stroll past Regent street to get a hands on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3809092



It's £1,795 due to the alligator handles. Found a pic of one in dark navy but that appears sold out as well. 




Exciting that you're coming to London though! Hope you have a great time  

Another thought I wondered, have you also considered the medium Proenza Schouler PS1, or maybe in tiny? I absolutely love mine and it's capacious enough with loads of compartments and gorgeously smooshy leather.


----------



## averagejoe

J.T. said:


> OK wow Burberry looks so so good. I was browsing their website the other day, how could I have missed this gem. It's sold out and I have no idea what it retails for. Any idea? The alligator handles might bump the price a bit?
> If this comes in a darker shade it might be the bag I've been looking for.
> 
> Have to go to London for work on Sunday-Monday maybe get the chance stroll past Regent street to get a hands on
> 
> I have been in love with Berluti and their shoes forever (never owned a pair too pricey). But I mean their classic brown patina!!! [emoji7]
> 
> I feel though as that since Olga left, LVMH has really started commercialising the brand too much, churning out designs that are a bit hit and miss imho.
> Their jour briefcases are fantastic and that BLUE ...STUNNING!
> 
> 
> 
> I have looked at the Steve caporal and think it's a gorgeous bag, but not the right size for what I am looking for.
> Also I find the Hermes pricetag a bit too steep [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> So cool you mentioned the Celine because I just came across this guys insta yesterday and he was rocking the box bag. Agree it's a very nice shape.
> 
> View attachment 3809092


The Burberry is €2,195.00. I love vintage-style bags with a modern twist, and this Burberry does it really well.

I agree about LVMH commercializing the Berluti brand, but by increasing their offerings, there are now more designs to appeal to more customers. The Allure messenger seems to be along that line, with a basic messenger design that is guaranteed to sell due to its mass appeal. However, it's still much more desirable than a messenger from a different brand in that shape.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> It's £1,795 due to the alligator handles. Found a pic of one in dark navy but that appears sold out as well.
> 
> View attachment 3809123
> 
> 
> Exciting that you're coming to London though! Hope you have a great time
> 
> Another thought I wondered, have you also considered the medium Proenza Schouler PS1, or maybe in tiny? I absolutely love mine and it's capacious enough with loads of compartments and gorgeously smooshy leather.
> 
> View attachment 3809128


The navy DK88 is AMAZING!!! I love it! No wonder it's currently sold out.


----------



## Yoshi1296

J.T. said:


> OK wow Burberry looks so so good. I was browsing their website the other day, how could I have missed this gem. It's sold out and I have no idea what it retails for. Any idea? The alligator handles might bump the price a bit?
> If this comes in a darker shade it might be the bag I've been looking for.
> 
> Have to go to London for work on Sunday-Monday maybe get the chance stroll past Regent street to get a hands on
> 
> I have been in love with Berluti and their shoes forever (never owned a pair too pricey). But I mean their classic brown patina!!! [emoji7]
> 
> I feel though as that since Olga left, LVMH has really started commercialising the brand too much, churning out designs that are a bit hit and miss imho.
> Their jour briefcases are fantastic and that BLUE ...STUNNING!
> 
> 
> 
> I have looked at the Steve caporal and think it's a gorgeous bag, but not the right size for what I am looking for.
> Also I find the Hermes pricetag a bit too steep [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> So cool you mentioned the Celine because I just came across this guys insta yesterday and he was rocking the box bag. Agree it's a very nice shape.
> 
> View attachment 3809092



The box bag also fits a ton too! I have one in white and it holds up really well. 

I also love the Burberry too...I want that one now haha!!


----------



## Prada Prince

First day at my new job! 

Lancel briefcase; Sergio Rossi oxfords; Cerruti suit...


----------



## Yoshi1296

Prada Prince said:


> First day at my new job!
> 
> View attachment 3809538



Yay good luck!!


----------



## incoralblue

Prada Prince said:


> First day at my new job!
> 
> View attachment 3809538



Congrats again!


----------



## Prada Prince

Yoshi1296 said:


> Yay good luck!!





incoralblue said:


> Congrats again!



Thanks guys!


----------



## Anthony2

Hey guys!  Been lurking on purseforum for a few months now, especially this thread, and i've learned so much, so thank you guys!  I love all the looks you guys have been posting in here. 

I'm looking to make my first luxury bag purchase this fall (at least for myself - I've done it plenty of times for my mother) and I would love some input from you guys. 

I'm looking for an everyday workhorse work bag, something I can throw things into before getting on the train, can proudly carry at work and around the city (I'm in New York) etc.  Something not too flashy, but still luxe and classic.  I was originally considering the Celine Large Cabas Phantom in Black and the Saint Laurent SDJ.  I then stumbled on a pic of a suede degrade peekaboo and absolutely fell in love with the bag. 

Now, I'm totally conflicted.  It's definitely a step-up $-wise for the peekaboo, and I can make it work, but how would you guys compare the bags if it's something I'm going to be using as an everyday item?  Also, is there a place where I can see the color options available for the peekaboo?  And lastly, any recommended retailers?  I'm lucky enough to be in New York, so I can hit up a Fendi retail store, Bergdorfs, Barneys, etc.

Thanks for your help in advance you guys.  And keep the absolutely drool-worthy outfits coming - you guys have lurker fans waiting!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Anthony2 said:


> Hey guys!  Been lurking on purseforum for a few months now, especially this thread, and i've learned so much, so thank you guys!  I love all the looks you guys have been posting in here.
> 
> I'm looking to make my first luxury bag purchase this fall (at least for myself - I've done it plenty of times for my mother) and I would love some input from you guys.
> 
> I'm looking for an everyday workhorse work bag, something I can throw things into before getting on the train, can proudly carry at work and around the city (I'm in New York) etc.  Something not too flashy, but still luxe and classic.  I was originally considering the Celine Large Cabas Phantom in Black and the Saint Laurent SDJ.  I then stumbled on a pic of a suede degrade peekaboo and absolutely fell in love with the bag.
> 
> Now, I'm totally conflicted.  It's definitely a step-up $-wise for the peekaboo, and I can make it work, but how would you guys compare the bags if it's something I'm going to be using as an everyday item?  Also, is there a place where I can see the color options available for the peekaboo?  And lastly, any recommended retailers?  I'm lucky enough to be in New York, so I can hit up a Fendi retail store, Bergdorfs, Barneys, etc.
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance you guys.  And keep the absolutely drool-worthy outfits coming - you guys have lurker fans waiting!



Hey! So glad purseforum taught you so much! A lot of the members here are super informative and I've learned a lot as well.

I'm from New York too! Haha! The suede degrade peekaboo is a GORGEOUS bag! I would say that it would definitely be a great everyday/workhorse bag. The quality on the peekaboos are pretty phenomenal, so you wont have issues there. You might want to think about the suede a bit though. It might be a little risky to take it out when its raining or when you have to schlep your way downtown in the snow. But you can get those protecting sprays and spray the suede if you want, a lot of other threads have a lot of info on that. Also, @averagejoe has a Peekaboo himself so I'm sure he can help you out with any other concerns. He rocks his peekaboo so well!

As for recommended retail I'd say check out every spot possible. Barneys, Bergdorfs, and Saks all have great selections. But definitely do check out the Fendi on Madison and 57th. That store is huge and they have a lot of stock.


----------



## Anthony2

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hey! So glad purseforum taught you so much! A lot of the members here are super informative and I've learned a lot as well.
> 
> I'm from New York too! Haha! The suede degrade peekaboo is a GORGEOUS bag! I would say that it would definitely be a great everyday/workhorse bag. The quality on the peekaboos are pretty phenomenal, so you wont have issues there. You might want to think about the suede a bit though. It might be a little risky to take it out when its raining or when you have to schlep your way downtown in the snow. But you can get those protecting sprays and spray the suede if you want, a lot of other threads have a lot of info on that. Also, @averagejoe has a Peekaboo himself so I'm sure he can help you out with any other concerns. He rocks his peekaboo so well!
> 
> As for recommended retail I'd say check out every spot possible. Barneys, Bergdorfs, and Saks all have great selections. But definitely do check out the Fendi on Madison and 57th. That store is huge and they have a lot of stock.




Ahh - the suede version is what caught my eye and introduced me to the peekaboo, but I'm definitely not responsible enough to have a suede bag .  I would definitely go something more neutral like black, navy, tan, olive, etc.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Anthony2 said:


> Ahh - the suede version is what caught my eye and introduced me to the peekaboo, but I'm definitely not responsible enough to have a suede bag .  I would definitely go something more neutral like black, navy, tan, olive, etc.



Ohh a selleria leather one in navy would be just AMAZING!! But go with what your heart desires!


----------



## averagejoe

Anthony2 said:


> Hey guys!  Been lurking on purseforum for a few months now, especially this thread, and i've learned so much, so thank you guys!  I love all the looks you guys have been posting in here.
> 
> I'm looking to make my first luxury bag purchase this fall (at least for myself - I've done it plenty of times for my mother) and I would love some input from you guys.
> 
> I'm looking for an everyday workhorse work bag, something I can throw things into before getting on the train, can proudly carry at work and around the city (I'm in New York) etc.  Something not too flashy, but still luxe and classic.  I was originally considering the Celine Large Cabas Phantom in Black and the Saint Laurent SDJ.  I then stumbled on a pic of a suede degrade peekaboo and absolutely fell in love with the bag.
> 
> Now, I'm totally conflicted.  It's definitely a step-up $-wise for the peekaboo, and I can make it work, but how would you guys compare the bags if it's something I'm going to be using as an everyday item?  Also, is there a place where I can see the color options available for the peekaboo?  And lastly, any recommended retailers?  I'm lucky enough to be in New York, so I can hit up a Fendi retail store, Bergdorfs, Barneys, etc.
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance you guys.  And keep the absolutely drool-worthy outfits coming - you guys have lurker fans waiting!


Glad to have you with us! Welcome to our thread!  

Of your choices, I suggest the Peekaboo. Aside from my personal bias towards the bag, there are several strengths of the Peekaboo that make it a great everyday workhorse. Being my most expensive bag, I was afraid I wouldn't use it because I'd be afraid of damaging it. But surprisingly, the Selleria leather is so durable. When I thought that the bag was scratched (sometimes by me accidentally), I would inspect it and there would be no scratches at all. If you feel the Selleria leather in person, you'll know what I mean. Very resilient. I actually had a waitress spill a Bellini syrup onto the bag (I was so upset), and to clean it off, I had to use a damp cloth which was a bit abrasive to work at the then-dried spots. The leather was spotless after the cleaning, and it survived the wet cloth as well. Looks like it's relatively water-resistant, too. I was so happy that the bag was perfect again.

I was also worried about the hand-painted edges peeling/cracking as I heard from other brands that usually it's a problem, but the edges are so durable as well. The corners and edges have sometimes been rubbed by passer-bys (very annoying) and sometimes against a surface by myself when I wasn't careful, and the edges still look brand new. The construction is very solid, too, with a sturdy handle and strap attachment that won't warp the bag because of the structure of the center of the bag. 

The Celine Cabas Phantom doesn't have the same structure and thick leather as the Selleria Peekaboo, so it may be prone to looking lumpy when you put contents in it. The base of the bag would sag with any weight, which may not look appealing. 

The SDJ is a good contender, but the leather doesn't compare to the Selleria Peekaboo in my opinion (the price point is also quite different). @sirdonulus has both the Peekaboo in Navy Selleria and the SDJ in black grained leather. I'm mentioning him here to see if he can share his thoughts about both bags to help you make a more informed decision. 

As for colour, the Peekaboo comes in black, navy, blue, grey, and olive. Here's the olive one below:






Some of them (like the olive version) comes in a thick smooth leather. It is more susceptible to scratches, as I have seen floor models that show some scratches. So I recommend Selleria.

There are other seasonal models that come in different colours, with eyes or studs. Some of them come in exotic leathers, either just on the inside panel (like python and crocodile) or the entirety of the bag.

The ombre suede versions are very nice. Because they degrade from suede to smooth calfskin, I would be worried about scratching the smooth calfskin parts, and staining the suede parts. If the waitress had spilled the Bellini syrup on a suede Peekaboo, then maybe I wouldn't have been so lucky. 

@incoralblue 's partner has the grey version of the degrade suede Peekaboo. He can tell you about it's level of maintenance. It's probably not that bad. I got my first pair of suede shoes this year and have worn them a few times. I'm careful not to wear them in the rain. They aren't that high maintenance otherwise.

Websites that I usually look at the Peekaboo on are ssense.com, matchesfashion.com, farfetch.com, and luisaviaroma.com. The latter 3 include duties, so even though you live in New York, you may be able to save on the 8% sales tax. Some of these websites have a new member's 10% off deal, which will be significant savings on a Peekaboo. Saks Fifth Avenue and some other retailers sometimes have a "Friends and Family" event or some reward program where you get a gift card for hundreds of dollars based on how much you spend. That would be a good time to get a Peekaboo, too.


----------



## incoralblue

Anthony2 said:


> Hey guys!  Been lurking on purseforum for a few months now, especially this thread, and i've learned so much, so thank you guys!  I love all the looks you guys have been posting...





averagejoe said:


> The ombre suede versions are very nice. Because they degrade from suede to smooth calfskin, I would be worried about scratching the smooth calfskin parts, and staining the suede parts. If the waitress had spilled the Bellini syrup on a suede Peekaboo, then maybe I wouldn't have been so lucky.
> 
> @incoralblue 's partner has the grey version of the degrade suede Peekaboo. He can tell you about it's level of maintenance. It's probably not that bad. I got my first pair of suede shoes this year and have worn them a few times. I'm careful not to wear them in the rain. They aren't that high maintenance otherwise.
> 
> Websites that I usually look at the Peekaboo on are ssense.com, matchesfashion.com, farfetch.com, and luisaviaroma.com. The latter 3 include duties, so even though you live in New York, you may be able to save on the 8% sales tax. Some of these websites have a new member's 10% off deal, which will be significant savings on a Peekaboo. Saks Fifth Avenue and some other retailers sometimes have a "Friends and Family" event or some reward program where you get a gift card for hundreds of dollars based on how much you spend. That would be a good time to get a Peekaboo, too.



Yes, my bf does have that bag. I'll have to take a photo of it. I would say it's very low maintenance, however, he's only used it a handful of times as he doesn't carry much on a day to day basis. The bag is surprisingly light. 

I have a Saint Laurent SDJ - the first generation for men (no detachable should strap)...one thing to consider is weight. Ive used it before when I travel but it's so heavy (even when empty), since then I've taken my Diorever whenever I'm traveling. 

I did upload some pics of the exact bag of my bf for reference (via Fendi runway and Farfetch).


----------



## Anthony2

Thanks for the help guys!  The posts are very helpful.  I'm going to pop into a store later today and check them out.  I'm starting to think, because I work in a more conservative profession, I might snag the SDJ soon as a work bag, and then save towards a more fun peekaboo in a color with more personality.  Who knows though, I might totally fall in love with a black PAB.  There's actually an absolutely gorgeous black one on ssense, black, with black snakeskin and black monster eyes....


----------



## averagejoe

Anthony2 said:


> Thanks for the help guys!  The posts are very helpful.  I'm going to pop into a store later today and check them out.  I'm starting to think, because I work in a more conservative profession, I might snag the SDJ soon as a work bag, and then save towards a more fun peekaboo in a color with more personality.  Who knows though, I might totally fall in love with a black PAB.  There's actually an absolutely gorgeous black one on ssense, black, with black snakeskin and black monster eyes....


What makes the Peekaboo one of the most unique men's bags is its ability to be very conservative and fun at the same time. With the lock/hook closed, the bag looks like a polished work bag. After work, the front can be dropped down for a more relaxed look. Or, in the case of the Monster versions, you reveal a surprising detail inside the bag. Your bag transforms from a conservative business bag to a casual after-work and weekend bag. 

I tend to wear it with the front dropped down when I want to look casual, and with the front locked up when I want to look more formal. I think it transforms beautifully to suit the look.


----------



## averagejoe

Went out today with my Balenciaga XL City. No Fendi in this picture. Wanted to wear the Peekaboo but didn't want to wear black today, so chose the Bal instead. Absolutely loving the Bal (thanks again for the advice to keep it back in June). I love how the bag "melts" into a puddle when I set it down. So soft!


----------



## denimcococabas

averagejoe said:


> Went out today with my Balenciaga XL City. No Fendi in this picture. Wanted to wear the Peekaboo but didn't want to wear black today, so chose the Bal instead. Absolutely loving the Bal (thanks again for the advice to keep it back in June). I love how the bag "melts" into a puddle when I set it down. So soft!
> View attachment 3813358



It is a great bag and it's a very versatile blue.


----------



## Yoshi1296

averagejoe said:


> Went out today with my Balenciaga XL City. No Fendi in this picture. Wanted to wear the Peekaboo but didn't want to wear black today, so chose the Bal instead. Absolutely loving the Bal (thanks again for the advice to keep it back in June). I love how the bag "melts" into a puddle when I set it down. So soft!
> View attachment 3813358



Love this outfit!


----------



## J.T.

Prada Prince said:


> It's £1,795 due to the alligator handles. Found a pic of one in dark navy but that appears sold out as well.
> 
> View attachment 3809123
> 
> 
> Exciting that you're coming to London though! Hope you have a great time
> 
> Another thought I wondered, have you also considered the medium Proenza Schouler PS1, or maybe in tiny? I absolutely love mine and it's capacious enough with loads of compartments and gorgeously smooshy leather.
> 
> View attachment 3809128



That blue is divine! I hope I get the chance to swing by Burberry later. Currently about to  grab brunch in Soho but maybe I can squeeze in a quick bag browsing session before work 

Next time I'm in London maybe we should try to arrange a little PF meet up? 



Prada Prince said:


> First day at my new job!
> 
> Lancel briefcase; Sergio Rossi oxfords; Cerruti suit...
> 
> View attachment 3809538



Very suave! [emoji108]
Big congrats! Hope you had a nice start


----------



## J.T.

Anthony2 said:


> Hey guys!  Been lurking on purseforum for a few months now, especially this thread, and i've learned so much, so thank you guys!  I love all the looks you guys have been posting in here.
> 
> I'm looking to make my first luxury bag purchase this fall (at least for myself - I've done it plenty of times for my mother) and I would love some input from you guys.
> 
> I'm looking for an everyday workhorse work bag, something I can throw things into before getting on the train, can proudly carry at work and around the city (I'm in New York) etc.  Something not too flashy, but still luxe and classic.  I was originally considering the Celine Large Cabas Phantom in Black and the Saint Laurent SDJ.  I then stumbled on a pic of a suede degrade peekaboo and absolutely fell in love with the bag.
> 
> Now, I'm totally conflicted.  It's definitely a step-up $-wise for the peekaboo, and I can make it work, but how would you guys compare the bags if it's something I'm going to be using as an everyday item?  Also, is there a place where I can see the color options available for the peekaboo?  And lastly, any recommended retailers?  I'm lucky enough to be in New York, so I can hit up a Fendi retail store, Bergdorfs, Barneys, etc.
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance you guys.  And keep the absolutely drool-worthy outfits coming - you guys have lurker fans waiting!



Hey welcome to the thread!

I don't own the Celine, SDJ nor the PB but after all the field research I've done I would hands down go with the PB. 

Wont repeat what has already been said It's light, multiple carrying options, secure compartment + tote it's an all around win. Worth saving up for imo.

Otherwise I find mulberry really care free everyday bags that can transition from work to casual. Prices are also a by more down to earth.

Doesn't @memo.live have a degrade PB? Maybe he should be chiming in here as well


----------



## Prada Prince

J.T. said:


> That blue is divine! I hope I get the chance to swing by Burberry later. Currently about to  grab brunch in Soho but maybe I can squeeze in a quick bag browsing session before work
> 
> Next time I'm in London maybe we should try to arrange a little PF meet up?
> 
> 
> 
> Very suave! [emoji108]
> Big congrats! Hope you had a nice start



Thank you! 

Hope you manage to get a look at some bags while you're here. And Yes we should definitely organize a meet up the next time you're in London.


----------



## danny123

loving all the eye candy posted on the last pages and so many bags i had not seen or considered before, like the burberry and bottega veneta  bags!
love it


also, some hermes bags are not as expensive as you think (still very expensive ofc), for example the steve caporal is cheaper than some of the peekabo models mentioned here


----------



## J.T.

Prada Prince said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Hope you manage to get a look at some bags while you're here. And Yes we should definitely organize a meet up the next time you're in London.



So no bag safari this time unfortunately, so next opportunity will be New York in a month time.
Deffo let's coordinate next time I'm in London [emoji3]


----------



## Prada Prince

Out in my Fendi scarf as the weather takes a chilly turn... Summer seems to finally be over.


----------



## averagejoe

My first time wearing a pair of dress shorts (from Theory). Once again with my beloved Peekaboo.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out for brunch at The Wolseley with my best friend, and decided to get my Goyard Jersey to play...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Out for brunch at The Wolseley with my best friend, and decided to get my Goyard Jersey to play...
> 
> View attachment 3820500


I love the shape of that Goyard tote! It's personalized, too!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I love the shape of that Goyard tote! It's personalized, too!



Thanks AJ! I got it a few years in the Paris boutique when I actually had my eye on the Comores tote but they didn't have it in stock in the black/tan colourway I wanted. 

The S.A. showed me a few other bags before having a lightbulb moment and bringing this out as it was a discontinued line. The moment I saw it, I knew I had to get it. 

I love that it's redolent of the traditional Goyard steamer bags in the form of a more practical tote.


----------



## ambrose1985

oh god I have a dilemma ! What a fashion emergency ! 

I'm deciding between the plain black peekaboo or the metallic stitched one. Take note that I'm looking for a classic design that is versatile for casual and formal wear. 

Need your help on this design dilemma


----------



## memo.alive

ambrose1985 said:


> oh god I have a dilemma ! What a fashion emergency !
> 
> I'm deciding between the plain black peekaboo or the metallic stitched one. Take note that I'm looking for a classic design that is versatile for casual and formal wear.
> 
> Need your help on this design dilemma


I'd say go for the metallic stitch one, even when it has the metallic detailing it's still black, and the metallic detail is silver so, it's colorless. I wouldn't advice on the black one since I consider it way too plain and I think a lot of PB's out there are in plain dark colors.
Then again, it's a question of personal taste.


----------



## J.T.

ambrose1985 said:


> oh god I have a dilemma ! What a fashion emergency !
> 
> I'm deciding between the plain black peekaboo or the metallic stitched one. Take note that I'm looking for a classic design that is versatile for casual and formal wear.
> 
> Need your help on this design dilemma



My vote is for the classic clean design.
It is timeless and can go business and casual.
I handled the PB with metallic stitches in store and wasn't too keen on it.
But like @memo.live said it comes down to personal preference so get the one that sings to you. Our opinion shouldn't carry too much weight as either way you go,  it's a fantastic bag 

Good luck and looking forward to mod shots


----------



## incoralblue

J.T. said:


> My vote is for the classic clean design.
> It is timeless and can go business and casual.
> I handled the PB with metallic stitches in store and wasn't too keen on it.
> But like @memo.live said it comes down to personal preference so get the one that sings to you. Our opinion shouldn't carry too much weight as either way you go,  it's a fantastic bag
> 
> Good luck and looking forward to mod shots



My vote is for the classic clean design also (though a navy or gray version wouldn't be to bad either). I've seen the metallic stitches one in several designs but to me they always look like staples. 

Also, my bf just purchased a Peekaboo fit in Paris (we live in DC) and saved 1/3 of the price - I can only imagine the savings on a bigger peekaboo.


----------



## memo.alive

incoralblue said:


> My vote is for the classic clean design also (though a navy or gray version wouldn't be to bad either). I've seen the metallic stitches one in several designs but to me they always look like staples.
> 
> Also, my bf just purchased a Peekaboo fit in Paris (we live in DC) and saved 1/3 of the price - I can only imagine the savings on a bigger peekaboo.


That's why (from what my SA told me) in America, at least in the US and Brazil Fendi prices are added I think 25% of the original italian value, that's why it is usually cheaper to buy in Fendi locations other than those 2 countries here in America.


----------



## Prada Prince

incoralblue said:


> seen the metallic stitches one in several designs but to me they always look like staples.



Amen to that! 

I'd go for the plain one as well.


----------



## ambrose1985

just to check - the metallic stitches one are seasonal or is it a classic design ?


----------



## memo.alive

ambrose1985 said:


> just to check - the metallic stitches one are seasonal or is it a classic design ?


I'm guessing it's seasonal, although it has been on the Fendi site for a while, so only time will tell if its one of the regular staples or if it was indeed something seasonal.


----------



## ambrose1985

memo.alive said:


> I'm guessing it's seasonal, although it has been on the Fendi site for a while, so only time will tell if its one of the regular staples or if it was indeed something seasonal.



i see.

but the black one is definitey a classic i guess ? 

the thing is - have got a fantastic deal : the metallic stitch is selling for USD1.5K less than the plain black one but preowned in mint condition.


----------



## averagejoe

ambrose1985 said:


> i see.
> 
> but the black one is definitey a classic i guess ?
> 
> the thing is - have got a fantastic deal : the metallic stitch is selling for USD1.5K less than the plain black one but preowned in mint condition.


I would suggest the black one _without_ the metallic stitch because, as @incoralblue said, it looks like staples. The top-stitching on the plain one looks more exquisite in terms of craftsmanship. I'd also be afraid of the metallic stitches falling off if you bump them hard against something. Not that it would happen easily. Won't happen to the waxed thread stitches, though.

The black plain one is definitely a classic.

The price being $1500 less sounds great. If you like the rocker-vibe of the metallic stitch, then get that. It does look more interesting than the plain one.


----------



## memo.alive

ambrose1985 said:


> i see.
> 
> but the black one is definitey a classic i guess ?
> 
> the thing is - have got a fantastic deal : the metallic stitch is selling for USD1.5K less than the plain black one but preowned in mint condition.


Have you seen either of those in person? Have you tried them out? The one in mint condition are you sure it is in that condition? Have you verified that it actually is a real Fendi? I'm sorry but the second market can be really tricky.


----------



## ambrose1985

memo.alive said:


> Have you seen either of those in person? Have you tried them out? The one in mint condition are you sure it is in that condition? Have you verified that it actually is a real Fendi? I'm sorry but the second market can be really tricky.



authenticity and quality wise - i guess theres a good chance of it being fine since its from Reebonz  

but i havent seen it in real life... hmm..


----------



## incoralblue

ambrose1985 said:


> i see.
> 
> but the black one is definitey a classic i guess ?
> 
> the thing is - have got a fantastic deal : the metallic stitch is selling for USD1.5K less than the plain black one but preowned in mint condition.



I've been in this dilemma before...but ask yourself if both colors are the same price which one would you go for?

I've settled with something I liked less because it was cheaper but found that it made me wish I just got the one I really wanted. 

Good luck! Either way, they're both great bags. The plus side to the metal stitched one is if you are very minimalistic (like myself) it does add dimension and texture to your look.


----------



## ambrose1985

thx all  i have decided on the pure black one for its timelessness. btw any opinions as to whether the large one or the small one is better ? 

i personally thought that the large one looks humongous haah!


----------



## averagejoe

ambrose1985 said:


> thx all  i have decided on the pure black one for its timelessness. btw any opinions as to whether the large one or the small one is better ?
> 
> i personally thought that the large one looks humongous haah!


If the large one looks humongous to you, then I suggest the small one. The small one is a good size. It fits everything I need to have with me.


----------



## ambrose1985

averagejoe said:


> If the large one looks humongous to you, then I suggest the small one. The small one is a good size. It fits everything I need to have with me.



same thoughts ! 

has anyone got the large one before and found it wieldy ?


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my Chanel XL Boy today...


----------



## averagejoe

Summer weather returned again these past 3 days.


----------



## Wooloo_85

Hi all, newcomer to the peekaboo club here (and long time lurker of these forums). Couldn't decide between the SDJ and peekaboo and wound up getting both.

Though now, I'm starting to have second thoughts on getting the peekaboo in black as well (the store had a plain blue one, but the shade didn't quite sit right with me, and the they only had the large size for plain black), and the monster version for that matter. I adore it, but is it really a signature design that's here to stay?


----------



## incoralblue

Bf and I got this monster while in Paris for a dear friend of ours.


----------



## Christofle

incoralblue said:


> Bf and I got this monster while in Paris for a dear friend of ours.
> 
> View attachment 3828740



Loving the blue an grey with stud eyes. It's so cute, I'm sure they will love it!


----------



## averagejoe

Wooloo_85 said:


> Hi all, newcomer to the peekaboo club here (and long time lurker of these forums). Couldn't decide between the SDJ and peekaboo and wound up getting both.
> 
> Though now, I'm starting to have second thoughts on getting the peekaboo in black as well (the store had a plain blue one, but the shade didn't quite sit right with me, and the they only had the large size for plain black), and the monster version for that matter. I adore it, but is it really a signature design that's here to stay?
> 
> View attachment 3828177


You have two awesome bags there. I think that the Monster Peekaboo can stand the test of time, even if Fendi stops doing Monster stuff (doesn't look like it anytime soon). It's because the eyes are on the inside so you don't see them unless the front is dropped down. The eyes actually give the bag have a real "peekaboo" effect (there are actually eyes peeking out in a now-you-see-me-now-you-don't kind of way). I mean, I love my black one, but when the front drops down, it just shows more of the same black Selleria leather so there's nothing different peeking out.

And when you tire of the eyes, just close the front and you don't see them.


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> Bf and I got this monster while in Paris for a dear friend of ours.
> 
> View attachment 3828740


What a nice souvenir! Now you'll recall your trip to Paris whenever you use him.


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> What a nice souvenir! Now you'll recall your trip to Paris whenever you use him.



It's actually a gift we bought for a friend of ours [emoji5]


----------



## incoralblue

Wooloo_85 said:


> Hi all, newcomer to the peekaboo club here (and long time lurker of these forums). Couldn't decide between the SDJ and peekaboo and wound up getting both.
> 
> Though now, I'm starting to have second thoughts on getting the peekaboo in black as well (the store had a plain blue one, but the shade didn't quite sit right with me, and the they only had the large size for plain black), and the monster version for that matter. I adore it, but is it really a signature design that's here to stay?
> 
> View attachment 3828177



Both wonderful bags!! I should use my SDJ more...I think your Fendi is such a fun bag.


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> It's actually a gift we bought for a friend of ours [emoji5]


Oh I misread the "for" part.

Very sweet of you guys!


----------



## Wooloo_85

Thanks guys for the feedback! Guess the Monster is here to stay then!


----------



## ambrose1985

Wooloo_85 said:


> Thanks guys for the feedback! Guess the Monster is here to stay then!



is the SDJ hardy enough for everyday work use with laptop, documents and what not ? 

i was looking at it before but thought that the shoulder strap joints to the bag was thin... was afriad that it would crack or break under pressure !


----------



## Wooloo_85

ambrose1985 said:


> is the SDJ hardy enough for everyday work use with laptop, documents and what not ?
> 
> i was looking at it before but thought that the shoulder strap joints to the bag was thin... was afriad that it would crack or break under pressure !



Well, I do dump my gym wear and all in it as well, so I guess it can handle a bit of a load. However, I do agree that the straps look a bit dainty, so if I were to carry a laptop in it, I would rather use the handles instead (have learned my lesson after overloading my bottega duffle, the leather tabs connecting the straps were detaching from the bag). Moreover, given that mine is the souple version, using the straps with a heavy load would also cause it to sag somewhat.

The peekaboo on the other hands seems more well-equipped to handle a heavier load, given that the handles attach to the stiff center piece.


----------



## authenticplease

Hi Fellas!

I love the photos and thread!  But it keeps getting reported for going off topic. Maybe starting a thread in wardrobe would be a good spot for non Fendi item outings?


----------



## Prada Prince

Carrying Schmidty on my Goyard...


----------



## Wooloo_85

Taking the monster for a day out.. works great as a casual bag.


----------



## Tryster0

Tried this on at the SF boutique. Considering it for Christmas, but I'm curious how the fabric holds up over time.


----------



## J.T.

Wooloo_85 said:


> Taking the monster for a day out.. works great as a casual bag.



Those guns are insane man! Rocking look! [emoji108]


----------



## averagejoe

Wooloo_85 said:


> Taking the monster for a day out.. works great as a casual bag.


Great look!


----------



## averagejoe

Tryster0 said:


> Tried this on at the SF boutique. Considering it for Christmas, but I'm curious how the fabric holds up over time.
> View attachment 3848532


Fendi nylons holds up just about as well as Prada nylon. Not sure if you have had experience with Prada nylon, but it's pretty durable.


----------



## Tryster0

averagejoe said:


> Fendi nylons holds up just about as well as Prada nylon. Not sure if you have had experience with Prada nylon, but it's pretty durable.


Ahh okay, that's good to know. Now I just want to go back and check how well it holds its shape when its filled up.


----------



## memo.alive

Tryster0 said:


> Tried this on at the SF boutique. Considering it for Christmas, but I'm curious how the fabric holds up over time.
> View attachment 3848532


Ok, if that's nylon then that's a fantastic looking Nylon, I thought it was a very smooth leather, definitely looks very upscale, and it seems the bug eyes are a Fendi classic/staple now, so you'd be buying a classic peace.


----------



## memo.alive

Wooloo_85 said:


> Taking the monster for a day out.. works great as a casual bag.


Nice bag  but just as @J.T.  mentioned, I'm kinda distracted by the massive guns you're carrying, kudos man, although, the more I look at your arms I get exhausted thinking how much effort you must've put to grow them, ahaha.


----------



## memo.alive

Ok so, back at it again after... I don't know, months? Life gets really hectic and crazy (also hadn't been feeling inspiration), but here it is my return to form (perhaps?)...




Backdrop courtesy of my local Prada boutique, haha.

Wearing:
Long jacket/Light coat and trousers by Zara
Shirt by Burberry (Fun fact, this is one of my oldest shirts, I think, if I'm correct it's about 7 years old, the picture does not make it justice, the shirt is not plain white, the fabric is made as to create the house check, some sort of iridescent white/white effect)
Belt by Ferragamo
Vintage tie
Shoes by Hugo Boss
My adored colorblock PB and last but not least
My new sidekick "Ronnie" my new Coach Rexy.


----------



## Tryster0

memo.alive said:


> Ok, if that's nylon then that's a fantastic looking Nylon, I thought it was a very smooth leather, definitely looks very upscale, and it seems the bug eyes are a Fendi classic/staple now, so you'd be buying a classic peace.



It looks like they redesigned the nylon/leather backpacks to have more leather. Now the top, handle, and front pocket are all leather. Its $450 more than the old one so I guess that explains the price increase.


----------



## memo.alive

Tryster0 said:


> It looks like they redesigned the nylon/leather backpacks to have more leather. Now the top, handle, and front pocket are all leather. Its $450 more than the old one so I guess that explains the price increase.


Well leather is ALWAYS a good choice, anyways I think it looks very nice, by itself the backpack is anything but boring, also loving the bag bug pairing! Sorry I failed to mention that.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Ok so, back at it again after... I don't know, months? Life gets really hectic and crazy (also hadn't been feeling inspiration), but here it is my return to form (perhaps?)...
> View attachment 3849903
> 
> View attachment 3849904
> 
> Backdrop courtesy of my local Prada boutique, haha.
> 
> Wearing:
> Long jacket/Light coat and trousers by Zara
> Shirt by Burberry (Fun fact, this is one of my oldest shirts, I think, if I'm correct it's about 7 years old, the picture does not make it justice, the shirt is not plain white, the fabric is made as to create the house check, some sort of iridescent white/white effect)
> Belt by Ferragamo
> Vintage tie
> Shoes by Hugo Boss
> My adored colorblock PB and last but not least
> My new sidekick "Ronnie" my new Coach Rexy.


Oh you got the Rexy! And it matches your Peekaboo so much! You even got one of the monogrammed Coach luggage tags.


----------



## averagejoe

Tryster0 said:


> It looks like they redesigned the nylon/leather backpacks to have more leather. Now the top, handle, and front pocket are all leather. Its $450 more than the old one so I guess that explains the price increase.


I agree with @memo.alive I prefer the leather details. The top being leather is important for the backpack as it gives the face more structure. My nylon one deformed so easily and I had to "puff" up the top whenever it dented. The leather version is more stiff so it doesn't do that.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Nice bag  but just as @J.T.  mentioned, I'm kinda distracted by the massive guns you're carrying, kudos man, although, the more I look at your arms I get exhausted thinking how much effort you must've put to grow them, ahaha.


I agree with @J.T. and you. @Wooloo_85 you got some serious guns!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Oh you got the Rexy! And it matches your Peekaboo so much! You even got one of the monogrammed Coach luggage tags.


Loved the Coach flagship experience, very nice guys at Chicago, and I think it was meant to be, the universe really played tricks on me with this one, earlier in the year I saw the Rogue tote in a color combo just like my first PB (Military green and harmonic colors) I tried so bad to get it here at the local boutique (obviously never arrived) and then tried to get it via Saks online but for some reason the purchase was never processed, the site didn't allow me to. Fast forward a couple of months, turns out my hotel was right around the corner from the Coach flagship, meaning I was meant to pass by the store, I obviously went a couple of times, until the second or third time I was there I asked to see a Rogue tote in different colors. Bottom line, love at first sight (and to think I only entered because I was researching the Rexy stock and prices vs Nordstrom).

Really liked the monogram concept and I also liked that the font for the monogram is more simple and contemporary, and it's a Sans Serif type. Usually most brands go for Times New Roman or any other font that is Serif (which I'm not fond of). Also, loving the emojis available for the monogramming.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Loved the Coach flagship experience, very nice guys at Chicago, and I think it was meant to be, the universe really played tricks on me with this one, earlier in the year I saw the Rogue tote in a color combo just like my first PB (Military green and harmonic colors) I tried so bad to get it here at the local boutique (obviously never arrived) and then tried to get it via Saks online but for some reason the purchase was never processed, the site didn't allow me to. Fast forward a couple of months, turns out my hotel was right around the corner from the Coach flagship, meaning I was meant to pass by the store, I obviously went a couple of times, until the second or third time I was there I asked to see a Rogue tote in different colors. Bottom line, love at first sight (and to think I only entered because I was researching the Rexy stock and prices vs Nordstrom).
> 
> Really liked the monogram concept and I also liked that the font for the monogram is more simple and contemporary, and it's a Sans Serif type. Usually most brands go for Times New Roman or any other font that is Serif (which I'm not fond of). Also, loving the emojis available for the monogramming.


Did you end up getting the Rogue tote too?


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Did you end up getting the Rogue tote too?


Of C O U R S E!!! If I hadn't got it I wouldn't be able to get the tags, that's Coach policy, also, something I didn't like is that you can only purchase up to 3 monogram tags (per customer, period).

Luckily, my partner in crime for the trip, got herself a Coach bag as well and I bargained with her if she could give up one of her tags for me and she did, so I have 4 different hang tags with my monogram.


----------



## averagejoe

Attending an event downtown at a local retailer with my Fendi Peekaboo and my new favourite shoes (Valentino Rockstuds!!!). Also wearing my new Kabuki LV Bandouliere strap by Kansai Yamamoto for the first time ()!


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Attending an event downtown at a local retailer with my Fendi Peekaboo and my new favourite shoes (Valentino Rockstuds!!!). Also wearing my new Kabuki LV Bandouliere strap by Kansai Yamamoto for the first time ()!
> View attachment 3850770
> View attachment 3850771
> View attachment 3850772


Such a cool strap and OMFG I die for those shoes!


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Such a cool strap and OMFG I die for those shoes!


Thanks! Those shoes were love at first sight! I have seen some Valentino men's shoes with Rockstuds before but they tried to mute the studs too much (i.e. there was only one stud at the back, or the studs were all black). Recently they amplified the studs on their men's shoes. There are a few styles available. I like this penny loafer for its ability to look dressed down (compared to the dress loafer which I love the shape of but is on the formal side).

The top edge of the sole actually has a metallic effect along with the studs which is quite cool.


----------



## Prada Prince

Dress down Friday at the office with my Fendi Zucca scarf...


----------



## Wooloo_85

averagejoe said:


> I agree with @J.T. and you. @Wooloo_85 you got some serious guns!



Iol..I do what I can, though it's not always easy (working out half awake before work I ain't really safe..). But I must say that the lot of you look mighty fine yourselves!

Anyway, looking at your peekaboos makes me think of dressing mine up a bit as well (a big fan of the Coach T-Rex!)...


----------



## averagejoe

Wooloo_85 said:


> Iol..I do what I can, though it's not always easy (working out half awake before work I ain't really safe..). But I must say that the lot of you look mighty fine yourselves!
> 
> Anyway, looking at your peekaboos makes me think of dressing mine up a bit as well (a big fan of the Coach T-Rex!)...


You're encouraging me to use my Coach Rexy again on my Peekaboo. I've only used him once and I've had him for months now! I was afraid he looked a bit "feminine" on my bag.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my Peekaboo, coupled with my Vuitton Bandouliere Race...


----------



## J.T.

averagejoe said:


> Attending an event downtown at a local retailer with my Fendi Peekaboo and my new favourite shoes (Valentino Rockstuds!!!). Also wearing my new Kabuki LV Bandouliere strap by Kansai Yamamoto for the first time ()!
> View attachment 3850770
> View attachment 3850771
> View attachment 3850772



Looking very sharp! And I am loving the strap, great contrast to a GreAt outfit.


----------



## averagejoe

J.T. said:


> Looking very sharp! And I am loving the strap, great contrast to a GreAt outfit.


Thanks @J.T. ! I ADORE that strap! I wanted a strap done in their Kabuki stickers design when the bags walked the runway, and I was so glad that a Bandouliere was made!


----------



## Londonboy

Added another into my selleria arsenal.

From left : peekaboo > tri colour backpack > silver backpack from runway


----------



## memo.alive

Londonboy said:


> Added another into my selleria arsenal.
> 
> From left : peekaboo > tri colour backpack > silver backpack from runway


The bags are lovely but I think what I'd like to talk about is your jacket... KICK ASS JACKET!


----------



## J.T.

averagejoe said:


> Thanks @J.T. ! I ADORE that strap! I wanted a strap done in their Kabuki stickers design when the bags walked the runway, and I was so glad that a Bandouliere was made!



It really does look great. I am thinking about a Fendi or LV strap for mulberry tote because they’re far more comfortable than the think long one it came with.

Was in NY 2 weeks ago and saw some nice Fendi straps on sale in Woodbury but I ended up getting a small BV bag so my quest for a small crossbody is over  

Will do a mini reveal later in the BV forum and link it


----------



## J.T.

Londonboy said:


> Added another into my selleria arsenal.
> 
> From left : peekaboo > tri colour backpack > silver backpack from runway



The backpack is gorgeous, but that jacket is bad ass AF! [emoji41][emoji108]


----------



## Londonboy

Thanks guys  if it is good enough for Britney, it’s good enough for me haha


----------



## averagejoe

J.T. said:


> It really does look great. I am thinking about a Fendi or LV strap for mulberry tote because they’re far more comfortable than the think long one it came with.
> 
> Was in NY 2 weeks ago and saw some nice Fendi straps on sale in Woodbury but I ended up getting a small BV bag so my quest for a small crossbody is over
> 
> Will do a mini reveal later in the BV forum and link it


I wish I lived close to Woodbury (or in the US so Woodbury outlets can ship to me). I would love to check out the Fendi outlet and get a strap from there. 

Looking forward to seeing what you got from BV.


----------



## averagejoe

Londonboy said:


> Added another into my selleria arsenal.
> 
> From left : peekaboo > tri colour backpack > silver backpack from runway


Is that jacket from Burberry by any chance?

I LOVE your Fendi collection!


----------



## Londonboy

Yes Prorsum range several years back. Was ladies though.


----------



## Prada Prince

The Fendi twins, Chuck and Blair made their way out to dinner tonight... [emoji12]


----------



## J.T.

To avoid veering of topic here, I will just post the link here to the BV reveals 

Small men’s bag reveal
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.p...hreads/Small-men%E2%80%99s-bag-reveal.974186/


----------



## averagejoe

J.T. said:


> To avoid veering of topic here, I will just post the link here to the BV reveals
> 
> Small men’s bag reveal
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Small-men%E2%80%99s-bag-reveal.974186/https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Small-men%E2%80%99s-bag-reveal.974186/


The link provided doesn't work so I am posting it again: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/small-mens-bag-reveal.974186/


----------



## memo.alive

Ok so... I had to post this, I’m at the airport waiting for my flight, grabbing a bite and had to shoot this...



The Fendi Fellas founders will finally meet! Brace yourself @AJ! I’m comin’ for ya!...

(Also, do you guys have issues tagging someones on an iPhone here on the forum?)


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Ok so... I had to post this, I’m at the airport waiting for my flight, grabbing a bite and had to shoot this...
> View attachment 3859494
> 
> 
> The Fendi Fellas founders will finally meet! Brace yourself @AJ! I’m comin’ for ya!...
> 
> (Also, do you guys have issues tagging someones on an iPhone here on the forum?)


Can't wait to see you! Have a safe flight!


----------



## averagejoe

Out with my Fendi Peekaboo, LV Kabuki strap, and my new GG Marmont belt.


----------



## Yoshi1296

averagejoe said:


> Out with my Fendi Peekaboo, LV Kabuki strap, and my new GG Marmont belt.
> View attachment 3859668
> View attachment 3859669



Love this look! Nothing like a nice all black outfit!


----------



## ydhydh

Wow! it's really been a while. Guess moving to another country and doing another degree really kept me busy lol

You fellas kept on looking better!

Oh just checkin in with mr. Grumpy, he even looks grumpier seeing me doing anything else but studying LOL.


----------



## averagejoe

ydhydh said:


> Wow! it's really been a while. Guess moving to another country and doing another degree really kept me busy lol
> 
> You fellas kept on looking better!
> 
> Oh just checkin in with mr. Grumpy, he even looks grumpier seeing me doing anything else but studying LOL.
> 
> View attachment 3859943


Good to see you back here! 

I love your Peekaboo and the Fendi accessories you used with it!


----------



## J.T.

Yoshi1296 said:


> Love this look! Nothing like a nice all black outfit!



Agree! Looking on point as always!


----------



## memo.alive

ydhydh said:


> Wow! it's really been a while. Guess moving to another country and doing another degree really kept me busy lol
> 
> You fellas kept on looking better!
> 
> Oh just checkin in with mr. Grumpy, he even looks grumpier seeing me doing anything else but studying LOL.
> 
> View attachment 3859943


That backpack charm is something else, I got my dream backpack charm recently, hopefully I'll post a pic of it soon, on point with the accesories! Also congrats on embarking yourself with another degree! Kudos to you, deciding to further your education is always a good call.


----------



## nvs03lex

My newest addition:


----------



## averagejoe

nvs03lex said:


> My newest addition:
> 
> View attachment 3871155
> 
> 
> View attachment 3871156


I love this Bag Bug! His colours are amazing! You managed to match him perfectly with the Hermes Twilly!


----------



## memo.alive

nvs03lex said:


> My newest addition:
> 
> View attachment 3871155
> 
> 
> View attachment 3871156


Loving everything but I must say the bag's design is exquisite...


----------



## chinchin7

Hey Guys! I was wondering if any of you have seen this peekaboo in person? I am obsessed with it. I lean mostly towards LV, but have been admiring the peekaboo for quiet some time now. It's such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## memo.alive

chinchin7 said:


> Hey Guys! I was wondering if any of you have seen this peekaboo in person? I am obsessed with it. I lean mostly towards LV, but have been admiring the peekaboo for quiet some time now. It's such a gorgeous bag!


OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Even though its black it is SO BOLD! I WANT!!!!! But sadly can't (already have 2, a third one will be a sin, or will it? mhmm...)

I'd have to check on my local boutique but I don't think they'll carry such a statement PB, it's FANTASTIC, super timeless since the Zucca pattern has proven to go out and come back again and again, besides the colors are extremely neutral, but the Zucca gives it the graphic bold statement.

The only thing I don't like about it is that it's not selleria, although I understand for this model to not be, so it would have a more streamlined look without the visible stitching.

I'll def be on the lookout at least to witness in person this PB.


----------



## chinchin7

memo.alive said:


> OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Even though its black it is SO BOLD! I WANT!!!!! But sadly can't (already have 2, a third one will be a sin, or will it? mhmm...)
> 
> I'd have to check on my local boutique but I don't think they'll carry such a statement PB, it's FANTASTIC, super timeless since the Zucca pattern has proven to go out and come back again and again, besides the colors are extremely neutral, but the Zucca gives it the graphic bold statement.
> 
> The only thing I don't like about it is that it's not selleria, although I understand for this model to not be, so it would have a more streamlined look without the visible stitching.
> 
> I'll def be on the lookout at least to witness in person this PB.



Thanks! Online it states there's only one left and it is for pre-order. They have this with a black-on-black FF logo too, but to me it doesn't compare. Ugh...this one is calling my name. It's just so classy and edgy at the same time. Love the versatility.

By the way, I love your green and colorblock PBs!


----------



## memo.alive

chinchin7 said:


> Thanks! Online it states there's only one left and it is for pre-order. They have this with a black-on-black FF logo too, but to me it doesn't compare. Ugh...this one is calling my name. It's just so classy and edgy at the same time. Love the versatility.
> 
> By the way, I love your green and colorblock PBs!


Thank you, they're def the crown jewels of my collection, or I'm kidding TBH i love all my bags but I guess my PBs are something else, since they are runway pieces...


----------



## averagejoe

chinchin7 said:


> Hey Guys! I was wondering if any of you have seen this peekaboo in person? I am obsessed with it. I lean mostly towards LV, but have been admiring the peekaboo for quiet some time now. It's such a gorgeous bag!


Oh my! I LOVE THIS!!!!


----------



## nvs03lex

Its beginning to feel alot like Christmas:


----------



## averagejoe

nvs03lex said:


> Its beginning to feel alot like Christmas:
> 
> View attachment 3883826


I LOVE your Christmas tree! You even have a Monster Christmas ball!


----------



## averagejoe

It's been quiet on this thread recently. Hope everyone has been doing well! 

My outfit today with my Peekaboo:


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> It's been quiet on this thread recently. Hope everyone has been doing well!
> 
> My outfit today with my Peekaboo:
> View attachment 3896693


Classy as always my friend! Love it!


----------



## melsig

Hi guys,

I hope it's okay to stop in and post here.  I saw this on the US Fendi website this morning and LOVED it  - felt it would be best to share in this thread (sorry if this has already been posted here).  There are a couple other versions, but this is my favorite:



Cheers!


----------



## memo.alive

melsig said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I hope it's okay to stop in and post here.  I saw this on the US Fendi website this morning and LOVED it  - felt it would be best to share in this thread (sorry if this has already been posted here).  There are a couple other versions, but this is my favorite:
> 
> View attachment 3905894
> 
> Cheers!


Well isn't that interesting!!! That's quite the visual statement there! Had never seen a men's PB with graphics like that before. Nice! And from what I see its quite new, since it will arrive until pre-spring.


----------



## melsig

memo.alive said:


> Well isn't that interesting!!! That's quite the visual statement there! Had never seen a men's PB with graphics like that before. Nice! And from what I see its quite new, since it will arrive until pre-spring.



I suppose it runs the risk of looking dated quickly, but I really like everything about it - the colors, the graphic, the leather.  I wish I had a use for a large bag - I would grab that last pre-order! - but it's really too big for me.


----------



## memo.alive

melsig said:


> I suppose it runs the risk of looking dated quickly, but I really like everything about it - the colors, the graphic, the leather.  I wish I had a use for a large bag - I would grab that last pre-order! - but it's really too big for me.


Well, I have a different opinion on things that could look "dated" I have several statement pieces and obviously they're not something I could regularly wear, but I tend to wear them perhaps once or twice a year and I like them that much that I honestly don't care they look old or from several seasons back. It all comes back to personal style and taste, but then, what you said about practicality, I think that's a heavy con, if you don't usually do with large scale bags (and yes the men's "Small" PB is a large briefcase-like bag) then it's not meant to be, I don't know if you're short and petite, in my case I'm not a tall guy, even perhaps below average but I love both my PBs and I don't think they overwhelm my frame, then again, for a woman, the size probably isn't that easily fitting.

The only thing I can tell you is that, the universe is quite clear in it's language, if you know deep inside that bag won't work, no worries, the universe has something even better in store (well not quite literally and not right now, haha) for you. Perhaps in the upcoming seasons they'll release a women's PB similarly styled as that one, who knows.


----------



## melsig

memo.alive said:


> Well, I have a different opinion on things that could look "dated" I have several statement pieces and obviously they're not something I could regularly wear, but I tend to wear them perhaps once or twice a year and I like them that much that I honestly don't care they look old or from several seasons back. It all comes back to personal style and taste, but then, what you said about practicality, I think that's a heavy con, if you don't usually do with large scale bags (and yes the men's "Small" PB is a large briefcase-like bag) then it's not meant to be, I don't know if you're short and petite, in my case I'm not a tall guy, even perhaps below average but I love both my PBs and I don't think they overwhelm my frame, then again, for a woman, the size probably isn't that easily fitting.
> 
> The only thing I can tell you is that, the universe is quite clear in it's language, if you know deep inside that bag won't work, no worries, the universe has something even better in store (well not quite literally and not right now, haha) for you. Perhaps in the upcoming seasons they'll release a women's PB similarly styled as that one, who knows.



I have to admit, I tend not to pay attention to fashion trends - I go with what I like.  (I'm somewhat amused that Pantone's color of the year is Ultra Violet - which means my whipstitch Peekaboo is accidentally right on trend for year).  Physically I am 5'6", and I could carry this bag.  I used to be a litigator, and this would have been perfect for a substitute briefcase, but I don't really have a need for a bag this size any more.  All the same, I hope someone on the forums gets one, as I would love to see it modeled in real life!


----------



## memo.alive

melsig said:


> I have to admit, I tend not to pay attention to fashion trends - I go with what I like.  (I'm somewhat amused that Pantone's color of the year is Ultra Violet - which means my whipstitch Peekaboo is accidentally right on trend for year).  Physically I am 5'6", and I could carry this bag.  I used to be a litigator, and this would have been perfect for a substitute briefcase, but I don't really have a need for a bag this size any more.  All the same, I hope someone on the forums gets one, as I would love to see it modeled in real life!


Well let's see if any of the guys here reads you and takes the cue, hahah, I'd love to see someone owning it and flaunting it over here.

Cough, cough @averagejoe, ahahahha.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Well let's see if any of the guys here reads you and takes the cue, hahah, I'd love to see someone owning it and flaunting it over here.
> 
> Cough, cough @averagejoe, ahahahha.





melsig said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I hope it's okay to stop in and post here.  I saw this on the US Fendi website this morning and LOVED it  - felt it would be best to share in this thread (sorry if this has already been posted here).  There are a couple other versions, but this is my favorite:
> 
> View attachment 3905894
> 
> Cheers!


That is nice and fun!!! My current favourite is the one with the brown Zucca lining, so I want that more than this. But what a great graphic design to show off with the peekaboo effect.

If I can even afford one of these, that is. Recent sales have made me broke, but I got a lot of cool things!


----------



## melsig

averagejoe said:


> That is nice and fun!!! My current favourite is the one with the brown Zucca lining, so I want that more than this. But what a great graphic design to show off with the peekaboo effect.
> 
> If I can even afford one of these, that is. Recent sales have made me broke, but I got a lot of cool things!



I'm with you - I returned all of my sale purchases, except the elaphe whipstitch Strap You, to buy that pink selleria Peekaboo.  I shouldn't even be theoretically contemplating buying another one...


----------



## J.T.

melsig said:


> I suppose it runs the risk of looking dated quickly, but I really like everything about it - the colors, the graphic, the leather.  I wish I had a use for a large bag - I would grab that last pre-order! - but it's really too big for me.



I agree with you and the others, it really is a intriguing piece. Love that phone sketch and that blue hue. (A bit kitsch)

Would’t worry too much about a bag being seasonal though (unless you follow trends). I mean If it speaks to you then it shouldn’t matter.

But like memo.live said if weight or size is a concern then proceed with caution. 

I am a big bag lover myself but just recently have had serious shoulder problems so weight has now become a priority I would not compromise on. No matter how much I can desire a bag it should also be practical and fit my needs. It would just have to look fab on someone else I guess 

At the PB price point, a bag should not only be a personal WOW piece but also tick every one of your boxes.

But we are also have some great enablers among us if that’s what you are looking for haha


----------



## memo.alive

J.T. said:


> I agree with you and the others, it really is a intriguing piece. Love that phone sketch and that blue hue. (A bit kitsch)
> 
> Would’t worry too much about a bag being seasonal though (unless you follow trends). I mean If it speaks to you then it shouldn’t matter.
> 
> But like memo.live said if weight or size is a concern then proceed with caution.
> 
> I am a big bag lover myself but just recently have had serious shoulder problems so weight has now become a priority I would not compromise on. No matter how much I can desire a bag it should also be practical and fit my needs. It would just have to look fab on someone else I guess
> 
> At the PB price point, a bag should not only be a personal WOW piece but also tick every one of your boxes.
> 
> But we are also have some great enablers among us if that’s what you are looking for haha


I think subconsciously, perhaps @melsig wants us to enable him/her, hahaha...


----------



## melsig

memo.alive said:


> I think subconsciously, perhaps @melsig wants us to enable him/her, hahaha...



I'm "her"!  Honestly, I think I joined the forums to be enabled...


----------



## melsig

J.T. said:


> At the PB price point, a bag should not only be a personal WOW piece but also tick every one of your boxes.



I totally agree!  In the end, I'm going to wait and see if Fendi decides to do something similar with any of the Medium-sized Peekaboos...


----------



## memo.alive

melsig said:


> I'm "her"!  Honestly, I think I joined the forums to be enabled...


Sorry for the ambiguity, I suspected you were a "her" but since we have guys that own smaller PBs, and you didn't list your gender in your profile, that's why I decided to include both options, and yeah, I think most of us are looking for a place where enthusiasts just like us don't judge us but on the contrary enable us to go for our bag desires...


----------



## melsig

memo.alive said:


> Sorry for the ambiguity, I suspected you were a "her" but since we have guys that own smaller PBs, and you didn't list your gender in your profile, that's why I decided to include both options, and yeah, I think most of us are looking for a place where enthusiasts just like us don't judge us but on the contrary enable us to go for our bag desires...



I totally agree - it's always best not to assume!  I don't know - I had a very good (and generous) budget planned out for the year, and I've totally blown it!  I have to resolve to do better next year...


----------



## Ruxby

Hi guys, I fendi pop my cherry with some studs.


----------



## memo.alive

Ruxby said:


> View attachment 3907826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I fendi pop my cherry with some studs.


Oooh, nice!!! Lovely burgundy color, and a pouch is always really versatile. Congrats dear @Ruxby! Welcome to the club!


----------



## J.T.

Hi guys!
I am considering getting a  new strap for my mulberry tote and have been eyeing Fendi and LV.
I want something fairly short and non adjustable.

Does any one of you guys know if measurements for length 102 cm for Fendi and 90cm for LV is with or without hardware?


----------



## averagejoe

J.T. said:


> Hi guys!
> I am considering getting a  new strap for my mulberry tote and have been eyeing Fendi and LV.
> I want something fairly short and non adjustable.
> 
> Does any one of you guys know if measurements for length 102 cm for Fendi and 90cm for LV is with or without hardware?


I just measured my Bandouliere Race and it is 98.5 cm, which means that the 90 cm is without the hardware.


----------



## J.T.

Thanks AJ! 

I suspected it was without hardware. Nice to get it confirmed. So probably the same with the Fend. iGuess I should just pop by LV and try it on  ur strap is what inspired me to have a look at LV


----------



## averagejoe

I've been stalking these for a while. Finally got them! I absolutely adore them!


----------



## J.T.

averagejoe said:


> I've been stalking these for a while. Finally got them! I absolutely adore them!
> View attachment 3917496
> View attachment 3917497



Love it! They look super cool! [emoji108]


----------



## Prada Prince

Out with my Fendi bag bug on my Birkin...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Out with my Fendi bag bug on my Birkin...
> 
> View attachment 3933379
> View attachment 3933380


Nice!

Is your sweater Thom Browne?


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Nice!
> 
> Is your sweater Thom Browne?



Thanks @averagejoe 

The sweater is by Sandro.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Thanks @averagejoe
> 
> The sweater is by Sandro.


It's nice. I thought the blue, white, and red was Thom Browne.


----------



## BagLadyT

Prada Prince said:


> Out with my Fendi bag bug on my Birkin...
> 
> View attachment 3933379
> View attachment 3933380



Love every detail of this outfit and of course...the Birkin!!


----------



## Prada Prince

BagLadyT said:


> Love every detail of this outfit and of course...the Birkin!!



Thank you! Very kind


----------



## averagejoe

The new Fendi men's collection is out! My favourite piece is this men's StrapYou!


----------



## Yoshi1296

averagejoe said:


> The new Fendi men's collection is out! My favourite piece is this men's StrapYou!
> View attachment 3936519
> View attachment 3936520



Wow that strapyou is gorgeous!!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

Haven't posted for a while, but here are a few Fendi pieces I picked up!


----------



## chinchin7

averagejoe said:


> The new Fendi men's collection is out! My favourite piece is this men's StrapYou!
> View attachment 3936519
> View attachment 3936520



 the strap. There were so many cool pieces in the recent collection. I still haven't gone in to see the peekaboo I want -  in fear I will buy it right then (trying to be good this year). Definitely lusting over some of the Fendi men's stuff (sorry Louis ).


----------



## averagejoe

My first Fendi StrapYou!!! I've been eyeing this since it popped up in stock on MatchesFashion! I LOVE the zig-zag pattern! It's colours go really well with my Fusto Bag Bug and new red Ferragamo Parigi drivers!


----------



## nvs03lex

Greetings from Colombia, is there any suggestions here?


----------



## averagejoe

nvs03lex said:


> Greetings from Colombia, is there any suggestions here?


I haven't been to Columbia before so no suggestions from me, but did you bring along any of your Bag Bugs on your trip?


----------



## averagejoe

My new Fendi StrapYou on my Peekaboo with Fusto:


----------



## freepockets

The leather Fendi backpack I was hoping would get a second red tag at Winners sold on the weekend . I snoozed and I lost.


----------



## averagejoe

freepockets said:


> The leather Fendi backpack I was hoping would get a second red tag at Winners sold on the weekend . I snoozed and I lost.


Was it the grey calfskin backpack with the 3-D FENDI logo? I saw that at College Park for $1400 (red tag price) and I guess someone bought it recently.


----------



## freepockets

averagejoe said:


> Was it the grey calfskin backpack with the 3-D FENDI logo? I saw that at College Park for $1400 (red tag price) and I guess someone bought it recently.


Yes but in the dark blue here in Montréal. $1400 was the red tag price here as well. I was praying to potentially get it for under a grand.


----------



## averagejoe

freepockets said:


> Yes but in the dark blue here in Montréal. $1400 was the red tag price here as well. I was praying to potentially get it for under a grand.


I hope it gets returned, and that you can get it at the next markdown. Keep checking periodically! Winners gets a lot of Runway returns.


----------



## Londonboy

On my way into work with my Peekaboooo


----------



## J.T.

Londonboy said:


> On my way into work with my Peekaboooo




Video? not working. Don’t know if the forum supports it. Otherwise repost pic we are dying to see


----------



## Londonboy

Hmm is the pic working? I can view it from my phone.


----------



## J.T.

Londonboy said:


> Hmm is the pic working? I can view it from my phone.



Hey sorry still can’t see it, but maybe it’s just my phone then.


----------



## averagejoe

Londonboy said:


> On my way into work with my Peekaboooo



Nice! And that jacket!!!


----------



## VertBronze

My new peekaboo mini and velvet key ring.


----------



## J.T.

VertBronze said:


> My new peekaboo mini and velvet key ring.
> 
> View attachment 3975305



[emoji1305] looks Great!


----------



## averagejoe

VertBronze said:


> My new peekaboo mini and velvet key ring.
> 
> View attachment 3975305


They go really well with your Fendi scarf


----------



## VertBronze

Thanks for the compliments. 

Here is a gift Fendi sent me recently.  I mentioned that this was my favourite runway look for fall, so they sent me a framed hand drawn image of the look!  

Anyone here attending the Flaunt x Fendi Men’s event in Beverly Hills later this month?


----------



## averagejoe

VertBronze said:


> Thanks for the compliments.
> 
> Here is a gift Fendi sent me recently.  I mentioned that this was my favourite runway look for fall, so they sent me a framed hand drawn image of the look!
> 
> Anyone here attending the Flaunt x Fendi Men’s event in Beverly Hills later this month?
> 
> View attachment 3987205
> 
> 
> View attachment 3987209


Wow what a thoughtful gift!

I wish I got to attend a Fendi event.


----------



## fatcat2523

averagejoe said:


> I've been stalking these for a while. Finally got them! I absolutely adore them!
> View attachment 3917496
> View attachment 3917497


Congrats...I was thinking about getting them but worry the bottom is too hard and not comfortable for walking. How are you matching them with clothing as well? Any MOD picture?


----------



## averagejoe

fatcat2523 said:


> Congrats...I was thinking about getting them but worry the bottom is too hard and not comfortable for walking. How are you matching them with clothing as well? Any MOD picture?


Haven't worn them yet, and probably won't use them till late May because the weather needs to get warmer for these to look appropriate on me.

The bottom is softer and more flexible than it looks, actually.

I'll probably be wearing it with black clothes, and my Peekaboo since it matches the silver and black colour.


----------



## Kevinh73

A few small morsel I haven’t post


----------



## averagejoe

Kevinh73 said:


> View attachment 3991868
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few small morsel I haven’t post


----------



## Aalexandramarie_

averagejoe said:


> I definitely don't have the means to collect Peekaboo bags, but it is my favourite bag and I wouldn't mind one in some iteration of blue with grey or something. I don't have any blue bags and the Peekaboo would be a good choice for me to get in blue, like the one below from Ssense with two tones of blue that can easily be matched with other accessories. I have to wait for it to get a markdown if possible because I can't justify getting another one otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ssense.com/en-ca/men/product/fendi/navy-medium-peekaboo-tote/1849853
> 
> Here's a pic I shared recently on the forum with the Peekaboo and the LV loafers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Loewe bag that you posted has some seriously good colour-blocking.




I ADORE this look. So sharp and stunning


----------



## Kevinh73

ydhydh said:


> Wow! it's really been a while. Guess moving to another country and doing another degree really kept me busy lol
> 
> You fellas kept on looking better!
> 
> Oh just checkin in with mr. Grumpy, he even looks grumpier seeing me doing anything else but studying LOL.
> 
> View attachment 3859943


I saw MR Grumpy, the white version, when I was in Japan last year.  I should have gotten it.  I’m kicking myself now for not picking it up...


----------



## Kevinh73

averagejoe said:


> Out with my Fendi Peekaboo, LV Kabuki strap, and my new GG Marmont belt.
> View attachment 3859668
> View attachment 3859669


I’m going to ask my SA to see if he can find this kabuki strap for me.  It looks great with your peek a boo!


----------



## averagejoe

Kevinh73 said:


> I’m going to ask my SA to see if he can find this kabuki strap for me.  It looks great with your peek a boo!


Good luck! It may still be available. I got my Bandouliere Race well after the Resort 2017 collection was released. It was hidden away somewhere in the boutique. Thankfully one of the SAs knew where to look.


----------



## Kevinh73

nvs03lex said:


> My newest addition:
> 
> View attachment 3871155
> 
> 
> View attachment 3871156


Perfect clolor combo.  I love that monster bag bug and that bag, that bag!  I die.


----------



## Kevinh73

averagejoe said:


> Good luck! It may still be available. I got my Bandouliere Race well after the Resort 2017 collection was released. It was hidden away somewhere in the boutique. Thankfully one of the SAs knew where to look.


I should have picked one up when I was in Tokyo Ginza store last year.  I’ll see if my SA can pull it out of his sleeves.... also will be hitting few cities in Europe soon so it’ll be fun looking for it.  Minimally I’ll have fun calculating how much money I’m saving on various bags (while cheating on my SA here in the States)!


----------



## Londonboy

Spot the Fendi


----------



## averagejoe

Londonboy said:


> Spot the Fendi


Cute backpack charm, and great look.


----------



## PookieMalibu

Hi guys! Considering buying some Fendi sneakers but not sure on the sizing. I wear a 12/13 in Louis Vuitton. 13.5-14 in Gucci. Tried a 13 in Balenciaga Race Runners and couldn't get my foot into the shoe. Fendi has a size 13 in the one i want. Any help on how big/small their shoes run would be greatly appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## averagejoe

PookieMalibu said:


> Hi guys! Considering buying some Fendi sneakers but not sure on the sizing. I wear a 12/13 in Louis Vuitton. 13.5-14 in Gucci. Tried a 13 in Balenciaga Race Runners and couldn't get my foot into the shoe. Fendi has a size 13 in the one i want. Any help on how big/small their shoes run would be greatly appreciated. Cheers!


In my experience, Fendi shoes run a bit larger. I believe they are UK sizes, so a 13 Fendi is a 14 US. I guess this makes their sizing similar to Gucci which also uses UK sizing.


----------



## Kevinh73

Both Gucci and Fendi uses UK sizing.  If you are a Gucci 13.5-14, Fendi 13 would be very snugged for you unfortunately.  Although I’ve find that sometimes manufacturers will differ from their sizing if the material is not typical (ie canvas or leather).  I have a pair of Fendi slipper shoes that I wish I have gotten a half size bigger from my normal shoe size.


----------



## Londonboy

averagejoe said:


> Cute backpack charm, and great look.


Thanks averagejoe 

Medium selleria peekaboo


----------



## HKsai

I got this fun bag and strap!


----------



## HKsai

posted twice


----------



## averagejoe

HKsai said:


> I got this fun bag and strap!


Thank you for all of the eye candy!!! I love your pieces!


----------



## averagejoe

Tony_Andrews said:


> I recently picked up this brown peekaboo and, while a bit heavy, it quickly became my favorite everyday bag. I needed to purchase a small strap so that I could carry it in the crook of my arm since I'm not a big shoulder strap fan.
> 
> I love the way it's getting slouchier by the week!
> View attachment 4018414


Wow I love it!!! The interior really makes for a nice peekaboo effect.

Congratulations! What small strap did you purchase for this bag?


----------



## averagejoe

Tony_Andrews said:


> This bad boy!
> View attachment 4018474


I was actually hoping you got this one. It goes the best with your brown Peekaboo. Congratulations again!


----------



## J.T.

Completely forgot to post these pics from last month in Berlin.

I was very close to pulling the trigger, but my bf talked me out of it. It’s far too similar to the BV I already have, and I guess he is right about that....

I was super impressed though, such a light, yet  spacious and structured bag this is. Like that it comes wit a broad strap and the zipper is one of the best I’ve seen. 

Next day I had a chance to try on the Steve Caporal at Hermes and I think it jumped to the top of the wish list. Will need some advice though  from the Hermes fellows in the other thread before setting my heart on it.

Sorry for the bad quality but took some quick snaps of the Fendi.


----------



## averagejoe

J.T. said:


> Completely forgot to post these pics from last month in Berlin.
> 
> I was very close to pulling the trigger, but my bf talked me out of it. It’s far too similar to the BV I already have, and I guess he is right about that....
> 
> I was super impressed though, such a light, yet  spacious and structured bag this is. Like that it comes wit a broad strap and the zipper is one of the best I’ve seen.
> 
> Next day I had a chance to try on the Steve Caporal at Hermes and I think it jumped to the top of the wish list. Will need some advice though  from the Hermes fellows in the other thread before setting my heart on it.
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality but took some quick snaps of the Fendi.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4037054
> View attachment 4037060
> View attachment 4037061
> View attachment 4037062


Looks good on you, except I guess it is quite similar to your BV. Also, I love the Steve Caporal from Hermes. So simple and timeless. Quite pricey though, but Hermes quality and leather are really amazing.


----------



## Yoshi1296

averagejoe said:


> Looks good on you, except I guess it is quite similar to your BV. Also, I love the Steve Caporal from Hermes. So simple and timeless. Quite pricey though, but Hermes quality and leather are really amazing.



Oops quotes wrong post hahaha[emoji28]


----------



## Yoshi1296

J.T. said:


> Completely forgot to post these pics from last month in Berlin.
> 
> I was very close to pulling the trigger, but my bf talked me out of it. It’s far too similar to the BV I already have, and I guess he is right about that....
> 
> I was super impressed though, such a light, yet  spacious and structured bag this is. Like that it comes wit a broad strap and the zipper is one of the best I’ve seen.
> 
> Next day I had a chance to try on the Steve Caporal at Hermes and I think it jumped to the top of the wish list. Will need some advice though  from the Hermes fellows in the other thread before setting my heart on it.
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality but took some quick snaps of the Fendi.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4037054
> View attachment 4037060
> View attachment 4037061
> View attachment 4037062



I like this fendi bag on you but yes the Steve Caporal is much better. Smushy soft leather and amazing quality!


----------



## J.T.

averagejoe said:


> Looks good on you, except I guess it is quite similar to your BV. Also, I love the Steve Caporal from Hermes. So simple and timeless. Quite pricey though, but Hermes quality and leather are really amazing.



Thanks AJ
The guys over on the Hermes threads have reiterated what you just wrote about Hermes and while it is pricier I think it might be a better choice as it would be different to what I already have.

But the Fendi was still reeeally nice . Who knows, maybe it goes on sale later this year, )
(after all I think/hope the logo trend will wear off eventually)


----------



## J.T.

Yoshi1296 said:


> I like this fendi bag on you but yes the Steve Caporal is much better. Smushy soft leather and amazing quality!



Thanks Yoshi!
You are confirming everyone’s advice on the Hermes. 

Love that everyone is so helpful on this forum!


----------



## averagejoe

J.T. said:


> Thanks AJ
> The guys over on the Hermes threads have reiterated what you just wrote about Hermes and while it is pricier I think it might be a better choice as it would be different to what I already have.
> 
> But the Fendi was still reeeally nice . Who knows, maybe it goes on sale later this year, )
> (after all I think/hope the logo trend will wear off eventually)


It may! Definitely check out MatchesFashion, Farfetch, or Ssense during sale season. They mark the bags down more than Fendi boutiques usually.

The Steve Caporal transcends all trends. It is just a beautiful classy messenger bag, with all the luxe details to keep it interesting and unique.


----------



## J.T.

averagejoe said:


> It may! Definitely check out MatchesFashion, Farfetch, or Ssense during sale season. They mark the bags down more than Fendi boutiques usually.
> 
> The Steve Caporal transcends all trends. It is just a beautiful classy messenger bag, with all the luxe details to keep it interesting and unique.



Agree that’s what caught my attention.
Also I found it fairly acceptable in price compared to other Hermes bags.
I do find it would be one I could carry now just as well as I could 20 years from now.

I am LITERALLY on matches and mr porter at least once a day [emoji23][emoji85]

Have never tried farfetch and ssense, heard of them and browsed the sites but are they more like marketplaces linking to shops or are they independent stockist like mr Porter?


----------



## averagejoe

J.T. said:


> Agree that’s what caught my attention.
> Also I found it fairly acceptable in price compared to other Hermes bags.
> I do find it would be one I could carry now just as well as I could 20 years from now.
> 
> I am LITERALLY on matches and mr porter at least once a day [emoji23][emoji85]
> 
> Have never tried farfetch and ssense, heard of them and browsed the sites but are they more like marketplaces linking to shops or are they independent stockist like mr Porter?


Ssense is a retailer like Matches, which owns its own merchandise. Maybe they haven't made a site that ships to your country yet so it appears different when opened outside of Canada, US, and UK (?). Farfetch should ship to all countries. They seem to bring lots of retailers together. I don't know if they own their own merchandise though. Both have been very good in my experience.


----------



## Yoshi1296

averagejoe said:


> Ssense is a retailer like Matches, which owns its own merchandise. Maybe they haven't made a site that ships to your country yet so it appears different when opened outside of Canada, US, and UK (?). Farfetch should ship to all countries. They seem to bring lots of retailers together. I don't know if they own their own merchandise though. Both have been very good in my experience.



SSENSE is probably my favorite store to shop at. Their shipping is SO fast and their prices are pretty great compared to other online retailers.


----------



## J.T.

averagejoe said:


> Ssense is a retailer like Matches, which owns its own merchandise. Maybe they haven't made a site that ships to your country yet so it appears different when opened outside of Canada, US, and UK (?). Farfetch should ship to all countries. They seem to bring lots of retailers together. I don't know if they own their own merchandise though. Both have been very good in my experience.





Yoshi1296 said:


> SSENSE is probably my favorite store to shop at. Their shipping is SO fast and their prices are pretty great compared to other online retailers.



Wow, thanks guys! I will definitely check then out then.


----------



## bagsrightnow

Hey folks!! 

Long time no see! I’ve been away from the forum for such a long time it took me a while to read through everyone’s post! Loving all the photos and modshots!! Really digging the conversations between the PB and the BV Cabat [emoji13]


I’ve had a really busy past year so manbags have kinda take a backseat for a while. I still have all the bags from before, haven’t sold off any, and every time I need a pick me up, or need to dress up a casual outfit with a PB or SDJ, it always puts a smile on my face and a spring in my step =) 

My fingers (and bank account) have gotten itchy again and the urge to splurge on my bag obsession saw me look at the second hand/consignment markets. I checked out Vestiaire Collective online and for the longest time I would just comb through their items. Then one Sunday night I logged back on.... and Lo and behold there was a Fendi bag up for sale! 

I’ve only previously seen this bag on Pinterest, and I don’t think it has a specific name for the bag style. I think Fendi just listed it as “weekend leather bag” or I’ve seen some websites call it a “cuir Romano bowling bag”. I think maybe it may be a runway piece/item or something? 

Anyway, the item was in immaculate condition, not a scratch on the outside or inside! Been looked after really well. Seller also included the dust bag and all authenticity cards. The bag is part of the Selleria line and like my PB, the quality of material and workmanship is outstanding! 

Here are some pics/modshots and also what I initially saw on Pinterest [emoji2] Mines in a black & grey 2-tone colour combination, while the Pinterest one is black/navy combo. 

So excited to add another Fendi Selleria to my collection [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## J.T.

sirdonulus said:


> Hey folks!!
> 
> Long time no see! I’ve been away from the forum for such a long time it took me a while to read through everyone’s post! Loving all the photos and modshots!! Really digging the conversations between the PB and the BV Cabat [emoji13]
> 
> 
> I’ve had a really busy past year so manbags have kinda take a backseat for a while. I still have all the bags from before, haven’t sold off any, and every time I need a pick me up, or need to dress up a casual outfit with a PB or SDJ, it always puts a smile on my face and a spring in my step =)
> 
> My fingers (and bank account) have gotten itchy again and the urge to splurge on my bag obsession saw me look at the second hand/consignment markets. I checked out Vestiaire Collective online and for the longest time I would just comb through their items. Then one Sunday night I logged back on.... and Lo and behold there was a Fendi bag up for sale!
> 
> I’ve only previously seen this bag on Pinterest, and I don’t think it has a specific name for the bag style. I think Fendi just listed it as “weekend leather bag” or I’ve seen some websites call it a “cuir Romano bowling bag”. I think maybe it may be a runway piece/item or something?
> 
> Anyway, the item was in immaculate condition, not a scratch on the outside or inside! Been looked after really well. Seller also included the dust bag and all authenticity cards. The bag is part of the Selleria line and like my PB, the quality of material and workmanship is outstanding!
> 
> Here are some pics/modshots and also what I initially saw on Pinterest [emoji2] Mines in a black & grey 2-tone colour combination, while the Pinterest one is black/navy combo.
> 
> So excited to add another Fendi Selleria to my collection [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4071761
> 
> 
> View attachment 4071762
> 
> 
> View attachment 4071763
> 
> 
> View attachment 4071764
> 
> 
> View attachment 4071765
> 
> 
> View attachment 4071766
> 
> 
> View attachment 4071767
> 
> 
> View attachment 4071768



Welcome back!  

I am still debating the cabat [emoji847] and probably will til the day I take one home with me 

This is a really cool look. [emoji1305]
Never seen this style before, but great detailing with the zippers. For some reason I get a Loewe vibe. 
The leather looks rich, can imagine how nice it is to touch. 

Is it two separate compartments or how does the bag zip open?


----------



## fatcat2523

I always wanted a peekaboo but the men version is too heavy. When the peekaboo fit comes out I find it too briefcases looking (I know I am too picky). So last month, Holt Renfrew was running a VIP event and my SA asked if there is anything I wanted. She then asked me about the new peekaboo fit mini and I was not sure. Since I never seen it in person and scared it will be a smaller briefcase. But I did ordered it anyway as I can’t say no to the event discount. So it finally arrived this week. I was in LOVE. The size is prefect and the design is so unique and Fendi.


----------



## bagsrightnow

J.T. said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> I am still debating the cabat [emoji847] and probably will til the day I take one home with me
> 
> This is a really cool look. [emoji1305]
> Never seen this style before, but great detailing with the zippers. For some reason I get a Loewe vibe.
> The leather looks rich, can imagine how nice it is to touch.
> 
> Is it two separate compartments or how does the bag zip open?



Thanks JT! U should check out Vestiaire Collective too. There’re a few Cabats there! [emoji3] yeh it opens to 2 rather large compartments either side of the bag. In 1 compartment there’s an internal flap pocket, and in the other side there’s a zippered internal compartment where the Selleria plaque is attached to. Despite the size it’s actually lighter than the PB, maybe cos it doesn’t have the back board of the PB. 

So did U end up getting the fendi messenger bag in the end?


----------



## bagsrightnow

fatcat2523 said:


> I always wanted a peekaboo but the men version is too heavy. When the peekaboo fit comes out I find it too briefcases looking (I know I am too picky). So last month, Holt Renfrew was running a VIP event and my SA asked if there is anything I wanted. She then asked me about the new peekaboo fit mini and I was not sure. Since I never seen it in person and scared it will be a smaller briefcase. But I did ordered it anyway as I can’t say no to the event discount. So it finally arrived this week. I was in LOVE. The size is prefect and the design is so unique and Fendi.
> View attachment 4073905
> 
> View attachment 4073906



Nice pick fatcat! Saw a guy carrying this around the other day and looked awesome! Do u just chuck ur daily stuff into it or is it big enough for laptops and documents etc?


----------



## fatcat2523

sirdonulus said:


> Nice pick fatcat! Saw a guy carrying this around the other day and looked awesome! Do u just chuck ur daily stuff into it or is it big enough for laptops and documents etc?



Just my daily stuffs like wallet, keys and sunglasses. I think maybe iPad may fits but definitely not laptop. The shoulder strap is long enough to wear as messenger.


----------



## averagejoe

sirdonulus said:


> Hey folks!!
> 
> Long time no see! I’ve been away from the forum for such a long time it took me a while to read through everyone’s post! Loving all the photos and modshots!! Really digging the conversations between the PB and the BV Cabat [emoji13]
> 
> 
> I’ve had a really busy past year so manbags have kinda take a backseat for a while. I still have all the bags from before, haven’t sold off any, and every time I need a pick me up, or need to dress up a casual outfit with a PB or SDJ, it always puts a smile on my face and a spring in my step =)
> 
> My fingers (and bank account) have gotten itchy again and the urge to splurge on my bag obsession saw me look at the second hand/consignment markets. I checked out Vestiaire Collective online and for the longest time I would just comb through their items. Then one Sunday night I logged back on.... and Lo and behold there was a Fendi bag up for sale!
> 
> I’ve only previously seen this bag on Pinterest, and I don’t think it has a specific name for the bag style. I think Fendi just listed it as “weekend leather bag” or I’ve seen some websites call it a “cuir Romano bowling bag”. I think maybe it may be a runway piece/item or something?
> 
> Anyway, the item was in immaculate condition, not a scratch on the outside or inside! Been looked after really well. Seller also included the dust bag and all authenticity cards. The bag is part of the Selleria line and like my PB, the quality of material and workmanship is outstanding!
> 
> Here are some pics/modshots and also what I initially saw on Pinterest [emoji2] Mines in a black & grey 2-tone colour combination, while the Pinterest one is black/navy combo.
> 
> So excited to add another Fendi Selleria to my collection [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4071761
> 
> 
> View attachment 4071762
> 
> 
> View attachment 4071763
> 
> 
> View attachment 4071764
> 
> 
> View attachment 4071765
> 
> 
> View attachment 4071766
> 
> 
> View attachment 4071767
> 
> 
> View attachment 4071768


I love the slouchiness the Selleria lends to this bowler. Looks amazing!


----------



## averagejoe

fatcat2523 said:


> I always wanted a peekaboo but the men version is too heavy. When the peekaboo fit comes out I find it too briefcases looking (I know I am too picky). So last month, Holt Renfrew was running a VIP event and my SA asked if there is anything I wanted. She then asked me about the new peekaboo fit mini and I was not sure. Since I never seen it in person and scared it will be a smaller briefcase. But I did ordered it anyway as I can’t say no to the event discount. So it finally arrived this week. I was in LOVE. The size is prefect and the design is so unique and Fendi.
> View attachment 4073905
> 
> View attachment 4073906


I saw this bag before. It is really nice and quite adorable! Lucky you for getting it on sale.


----------



## fatcat2523

averagejoe said:


> I saw this bag before. It is really nice and quite adorable! Lucky you for getting it on sale.



I was very blessed as I only saw a couple sales in Ssense but never found the one I loved. Have you see a lot of stocks there?


----------



## averagejoe

fatcat2523 said:


> I was very blessed as I only saw a couple sales in Ssense but never found the one I loved. Have you see a lot of stocks there?


Not on Ssense. Their Peekaboo selection isn't strong, and they don't discount them much (they sell out at a mediocre discount). I am hoping to add another Peekaboo to my collection. I saw a Peekaboo Fit with aged gold hardware and eyes at the new Fendi men's concession at Holt Renfrew Yorkdale and I want it so badly! Only problem is that I already have a black Peekaboo. Still, the aged gold against the black makes for a beautiful combination. I hope to get this on sale someday.


----------



## fatcat2523

averagejoe said:


> Not on Ssense. Their Peekaboo selection isn't strong, and they don't discount them much (they sell out at a mediocre discount). I am hoping to add another Peekaboo to my collection. I saw a Peekaboo Fit with aged gold hardware and eyes at the new Fendi men's concession at Holt Renfrew Yorkdale and I want it so badly! Only problem is that I already have a black Peekaboo. Still, the aged gold against the black makes for a beautiful combination. I hope to get this on sale someday.



I guessed I was lucky with the VIP event and got amazing discount [emoji23]


----------



## fatcat2523

Taking my new love out for first date


----------



## averagejoe

fatcat2523 said:


> Taking my new love out for first date
> View attachment 4074586
> 
> View attachment 4074589


I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## fatcat2523

averagejoe said:


> I LOVE IT!!!



Thank you...have you consider this? Since the color is not black and unique


----------



## J.T.

sirdonulus said:


> Thanks JT! U should check out Vestiaire Collective too. There’re a few Cabats there! [emoji3] yeh it opens to 2 rather large compartments either side of the bag. In 1 compartment there’s an internal flap pocket, and in the other side there’s a zippered internal compartment where the Selleria plaque is attached to. Despite the size it’s actually lighter than the PB, maybe cos it doesn’t have the back board of the PB.
> 
> So did U end up getting the fendi messenger bag in the end?



I was actually on VC the other day 
but I just don’t feel comfortable doing pre loved. I am just to ocd. 
Also still in constant battle wether I could actually make a cabat work in my everyday life. Eventually I will find a way to make it work I’m sure...[emoji23]

The PB is pretty light aswell so that sounds awesome. Fantastic piece! 
Do you plan to use it for everyday or more travel?

I revisited the Fendi and it is just too similar to what I already have tbh.
I will keep a look out, come sale season, but I think I will hold off and wait for something better.


----------



## J.T.

fatcat2523 said:


> I always wanted a peekaboo but the men version is too heavy. When the peekaboo fit comes out I find it too briefcases looking (I know I am too picky). So last month, Holt Renfrew was running a VIP event and my SA asked if there is anything I wanted. She then asked me about the new peekaboo fit mini and I was not sure. Since I never seen it in person and scared it will be a smaller briefcase. But I did ordered it anyway as I can’t say no to the event discount. So it finally arrived this week. I was in LOVE. The size is prefect and the design is so unique and Fendi.
> View attachment 4073905
> 
> View attachment 4073906



Every since I saw Marc Forne on instagram carrying it I was sold on this style. Very cool!

Congrats! Great buy!


----------



## J.T.

fatcat2523 said:


> Taking my new love out for first date
> View attachment 4074586
> 
> View attachment 4074589



Top! [emoji1305]


----------



## fatcat2523

J.T. said:


> Every since I saw Marc Forne on instagram carrying it I was sold on this style. Very cool!
> 
> Congrats! Great buy!
> 
> View attachment 4075598



Thank you. I saw the picture after I have ordered. I’m happy that I have trigger with no regret.


----------



## averagejoe

fatcat2523 said:


> Thank you...have you consider this? Since the color is not black and unique
> View attachment 4074937


Nice! I haven't seen it before. But I am quite obsessed over the golden eye version. I want that first.


----------



## fatcat2523

averagejoe said:


> Nice! I haven't seen it before. But I am quite obsessed over the golden eye version. I want that first.


true the gold eyes is very unique and nice looking. I noticed Ssense has some on sales with 18% off lol


----------



## Londonboy

Snakeskin overload today to work

Anyone else here with regular peekaboo having the "sloppy" problem? I have to put a filo in them to make it stand or else it just flops. Similar to B35-40 clemence.


----------



## J.T.

Londonboy said:


> Snakeskin overload today to work
> 
> Anyone else here with regular peekaboo having the "sloppy" problem? I have to put a filo in them to make it stand or else it just flops. Similar to B35-40 clemence.
> View attachment 4078162



I love that strap!


----------



## Prada Prince

Schmidty’s back for spring!


----------



## bagsrightnow

Londonboy said:


> Snakeskin overload today to work
> 
> Anyone else here with regular peekaboo having the "sloppy" problem? I have to put a filo in them to make it stand or else it just flops. Similar to B35-40 clemence.
> View attachment 4078162



I still baby my PB like mad. To help keep its shape and make it 'stand up', I still use the compressed tissue paper it originally came with inside the laptop compartment and the zippered compartment. I then chuck everything (all my daily crap) into the outer "peekaboo flap" section. I know it fits my macbook laptop but I dare not use it cos I don't want it to stretch the back compartment too much  

When I store my PB - I replace all the original tissue paper (into the laptop compartment) and bubble wrap (into the front flap section) it came with, into the dustbag and into the huge yellow Fendi box. I find when its stored this way, the bubble wrap in the front flap helps to expand it somewhat + maintain shape, so that when I actually take it out to use again, it doesn't have the 'sloppy' problem. 

I dunno, that's my 2 cents worth  Maybe its still so new and non slouchy yet....
PS loooooove ur snake skin!


----------



## averagejoe

Londonboy said:


> Snakeskin overload today to work
> 
> Anyone else here with regular peekaboo having the "sloppy" problem? I have to put a filo in them to make it stand or else it just flops. Similar to B35-40 clemence.
> View attachment 4078162


I didn't see the part about the "sloppy" problem. Mine doesn't sag at all. I don't use it very often though, and like @sirdonulus I baby it quite a bit when I do. I store it with its tissue paper (I've removed some of the original because I store it with the front down, and I don't want to over-stuff the back which stretches out the leather (I can't pack the original stuffing as well as Fendi could so I end up stuffing it up to look puffier than it was when I first got it).

I don't store it in its original dustbag. I keep the dustbag inside and store the bag in a large plastic bag.


----------



## chuaaaa94

Not sure whether this is allowed but does anyone knows where is the best place to sell a preowned Men’s Fendi Peekaboo? Preferably in Melbourne/Australia. Thinking of selling this off.


----------



## averagejoe

chuaaaa94 said:


> Not sure whether this is allowed but does anyone knows where is the best place to sell a preowned Men’s Fendi Peekaboo? Preferably in Melbourne/Australia. Thinking of selling this off.


Try a Facebook selling group in your area. You may be able to get more money than via Ebay or consignment.


----------



## Londonboy

Going full silver mode today to work.


----------



## averagejoe

Londonboy said:


> Going full silver mode today to work.


Wow really blinging it up!!! Love the shoes!


----------



## J.T.

Londonboy said:


> Going full silver mode today to work.



This outfit is lit! [emoji1305]


----------



## melsig

So, I just happened to be up at 4am this morning around when Barneys.com updated their sale section.  I checked it out and saw there was a single Peekaboo Fit with Monster Eyes in stock - for 60% off:



It says "Out of Stock" here, because after a bit of dithering I decided to buy it.  Now, I'm not actually in the market for a briefcase (but if I were, I _would_ be looking at the Fit and not a large women's Peekaboo - to be clear, here, I'm a woman!), but I am looking for a larger tote bag.  I was thinking the Fit might actually work for me.  The strap also looks long enough I could wear it crossbody comfortably, which I'd like to be able to do.  But I'm worried that this is calf (I called Fendi to confirm that this is calfskin) and not selleria.  The bag in my avatar is a regular calf Peekaboo, but I don't carry my MacBook Pro in it, which I'd hope to do with this bag.  I'm wondering how the calfskin will hold up to more weight in the bag.  Does anyone own a Peekaboo Fit in calf and, if so, would you be willing to share your opinion?  Also, does the Fit slouch at all in real life?  It seems kind of thin to slouch well.  I'm mostly anti-slouch, but with the eyes on this one, I'd be more inclined to show them off.  Honestly, in the end the bag may be too briefcase-like for me, but it was too tough to pass it up at that price!  (I noticed on Fendi.com the price is currently $4550, so this was actually closer to 63% off current prices).


----------



## averagejoe

melsig said:


> So, I just happened to be up at 4am this morning around when Barneys.com updated their sale section.  I checked it out and saw there was a single Peekaboo Fit with Monster Eyes in stock - for 60% off:
> 
> View attachment 4107366
> 
> It says "Out of Stock" here, because after a bit of dithering I decided to buy it.  Now, I'm not actually in the market for a briefcase (but if I were, I _would_ be looking at the Fit and not a large women's Peekaboo - to be clear, here, I'm a woman!), but I am looking for a larger tote bag.  I was thinking the Fit might actually work for me.  The strap also looks long enough I could wear it crossbody comfortably, which I'd like to be able to do.  But I'm worried that this is calf (I called Fendi to confirm that this is calfskin) and not selleria.  The bag in my avatar is a regular calf Peekaboo, but I don't carry my MacBook Pro in it, which I'd hope to do with this bag.  I'm wondering how the calfskin will hold up to more weight in the bag.  Does anyone own a Peekaboo Fit in calf and, if so, would you be willing to share your opinion?  Also, does the Fit slouch at all in real life?  It seems kind of thin to slouch well.  I'm mostly anti-slouch, but with the eyes on this one, I'd be more inclined to show them off.  Honestly, in the end the bag may be too briefcase-like for me, but it was too tough to pass it up at that price!  (I noticed on Fendi.com the price is currently $4550, so this was actually closer to 63% off current prices).


WOW!!! I don't own the bag but that is SUCH a good deal!!! The construction is very nice so it should hold a lot of weight, and the Selleria leather is very thick. 

It does look a tiny-bit briefcase-y, but with the eyes and the front dropped down, it takes away from any work/business vibe which is quite amazing.


----------



## melsig

averagejoe said:


> WOW!!! I don't own the bag but that is SUCH a good deal!!! The construction is very nice so it should hold a lot of weight, and the Selleria leather is very thick.
> 
> It does look a tiny-bit briefcase-y, but with the eyes and the front dropped down, it takes away from any work/business vibe which is quite amazing.



Thanks, @averagejoe!  Unfortunately, this is the calfskin version of the bag, not selleria.  That's one of the things worrying me!  Also, because it's calf, I'm wondering how narrow each compartment is.  My friend pointed out that I do need a minimum clearance for some of the items I carry, and I wouldn't want to stretch out the calfskin or cause it to bulge.  At 3", it's 1" narrower than my medium Kan-I.  Still, the price was too good for me not to at least order it to see if it'll work out...

ps.  I do agree that if I let it slouch, it will look less like a work bag - I just hope it has some room to slouch unlike, say, the women's Peekaboo Mini!


----------



## averagejoe

melsig said:


> Thanks, @averagejoe!  Unfortunately, this is the calfskin version of the bag, not selleria.  That's one of the things worrying me!  Also, because it's calf, I'm wondering how narrow each compartment is.  My friend pointed out that I do need a minimum clearance for some of the items I carry, and I wouldn't want to stretch out the calfskin or cause it to bulge.  At 3", it's 1" narrower than my medium Kan-I.  Still, the price was too good for me not to at least order it to see if it'll work out...
> 
> ps.  I do agree that if I let it slouch, it will look less like a work bag - I just hope it has some room to slouch unlike, say, the women's Peekaboo Mini!


Sorry I misread. I thought it was Selleria which is also calfskin. 

It is pretty durable. I have a pair of Fendi shoes made with this leather and it's a lot more durable than I thought. I was afraid it was going to be a scratch magnet but it wasn't at all.


----------



## melsig

averagejoe said:


> Sorry I misread. I thought it was Selleria which is also calfskin.
> 
> It is pretty durable. I have a pair of Fendi shoes made with this leather and it's a lot more durable than I thought. I was afraid it was going to be a scratch magnet but it wasn't at all.



Oh, yes, I'm sorry - that's true!  Should have said smooth calfskin.  Well, that's good to hear about your shoes!  I'll hope for the best - thanks!


----------



## melsig

I'm just posting this here as a follow-up in case anyone is interested.  Here's the Peekaboo Fit with Monster Eyes I ordered from Barneys (once again, I'm a woman).  This is a beautifully designed bag and has features I wish they'd incoporate into the women's version - like the full length pocket in the laptop compartment.  I also like the full length zipper on that side.  My new 15" MacBook Pro does not fit in it but the older 13" MacBook does.  I can carry my son's iPad Mini and my Kindle side by side in that compartment with no problem.  The other side is wide enough for my Fendi zip around wallet and other items with room to spare.  I'm a little uncertain how much the bag will "slouch" over time though.  I put my whipstitch elaphe Strap You on here, but the strap it comes with looks great and is very comfortable.  The slim bag does not have feet - I doubt it would balance well if it did, so wear on the corners may be an issue.  The slim profile is very attractive and gives it a less formal feel, imo, which is great for me as I wasn't looking for a briefcase.


----------



## averagejoe

melsig said:


> View attachment 4110205
> 
> 
> I'm just posting this here as a follow-up in case anyone is interested.  Here's the Peekaboo Fit with Monster Eyes I ordered from Barneys (once again, I'm a woman).  This is a beautifully designed bag and has features I wish they'd incoporate into the women's version - like the full length pocket in the laptop compartment.  I also like the full length zipper on that side.  My new 15" MacBook Pro does not fit in it but the older 13" MacBook does.  I can carry my son's iPad Mini and my Kindle side by side in that compartment with no problem.  The other side is wide enough for my Fendi zip around wallet and other items with room to spare.  I'm a little uncertain how much the bag will "slouch" over time though.  I put my whipstitch elaphe Strap You on here, but the strap it comes with looks great and is very comfortable.  The slim bag does not have feet - I doubt it would balance well if it did, so wear on the corners may be an issue.  The slim profile is very attractive and gives it a less formal feel, imo, which is great for me as I wasn't looking for a briefcase.


Looks wonderful with those straps! A lot of men's bags do not have metal feet, and they wear just fine. I find metal feet just fancy on a bag. They don't do much since the leather usually sags past the feet and touches the surface the bag is sitting on anyway.


----------



## chinchin7

memo.alive said:


> OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Even though its black it is SO BOLD! I WANT!!!!! But sadly can't (already have 2, a third one will be a sin, or will it? mhmm...)
> 
> I'd have to check on my local boutique but I don't think they'll carry such a statement PB, it's FANTASTIC, super timeless since the Zucca pattern has proven to go out and come back again and again, besides the colors are extremely neutral, but the Zucca gives it the graphic bold statement.
> 
> The only thing I don't like about it is that it's not selleria, although I understand for this model to not be, so it would have a more streamlined look without the visible stitching.
> 
> I'll def be on the lookout at least to witness in person this PB.



I finally made my way to the store and checked it out. If you haven't seen this yet, you must take a look. It is stunning - the pics do the velvet and color no justice.

They have another version that has the zucca pattern, but in leather (love the new men's zucca items). 

But this velvet one


----------



## averagejoe

Wore my Fendi Monster sandals and StrapYou out for the first time! The metal monster eyes and teeth on the sandals are very reflective!


----------



## Anthony2

What does everyone think of the X-Lite Peekaboo from the SS19 show?  I'm feeling tempted but not sure if I can wait that long before my next bag purchase...


----------



## J.T.

Anthony2 said:


> What does everyone think of the X-Lite Peekaboo from the SS19 show?  I'm feeling tempted but not sure if I can wait that long before my next bag purchase...



I am curious to check it out, but for me it’s actually the smaller sized bucket bag I a really looking forward to take a closer look at.


----------



## averagejoe

Anthony2 said:


> What does everyone think of the X-Lite Peekaboo from the SS19 show?  I'm feeling tempted but not sure if I can wait that long before my next bag purchase...


You mean the one that looks like the womens one?

I'm assuming it's just larger than the women's one, and it doesn't have a lock on it from the picture below:






I think I prefer the regular mens Peekaboo.


----------



## melsig

Okay gentlemen, I stumbled across this listing the morning.  It's too big for me, so I'm posting it here in case anyone is interested.  Selleria Men's Peekaboo with red interior and strap - about 56% off at Saks.  This is *FINAL SALE*:

https://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?productCode=0400087060729&R=8059297603298&P_name=Fendi&Ntt=Fendi&N=0&PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524447107432&bmUID=mi3_Ki0&ranMID=13816&ranEAID=je6NUbpObpQ&ranSiteID=je6NUbpObpQ-avtWhB8yF2UnlMwU_sZ3GQ&site_refer=AFF001&mid=13816&siteID=je6NUbpObpQ-avtWhB8yF2UnlMwU_sZ3GQ&LSoid=365991&LSlinkid=10&LScreativeid=1


EDIT:  I just realized - should I have posted this under the deals thread?  Sorry to the Mods, if so.


----------



## averagejoe

melsig said:


> Okay gentlemen, I stumbled across this listing the morning.  It's too big for me, so I'm posting it here in case anyone is interested.  Selleria Men's Peekaboo with red interior and strap - about 56% off at Saks.  This is *FINAL SALE*:
> 
> https://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?productCode=0400087060729&R=8059297603298&P_name=Fendi&Ntt=Fendi&N=0&PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524447107432&bmUID=mi3_Ki0&ranMID=13816&ranEAID=je6NUbpObpQ&ranSiteID=je6NUbpObpQ-avtWhB8yF2UnlMwU_sZ3GQ&site_refer=AFF001&mid=13816&siteID=je6NUbpObpQ-avtWhB8yF2UnlMwU_sZ3GQ&LSoid=365991&LSlinkid=10&LScreativeid=1
> 
> 
> EDIT:  I just realized - should I have posted this under the deals thread?  Sorry to the Mods, if so.


Oh that's beautiful! Sadly it is sold out now. 56% off is a great discount!


----------



## memo.alive

chinchin7 said:


> I finally made my way to the store and checked it out. If you haven't seen this yet, you must take a look. It is stunning - the pics do the velvet and color no justice.
> 
> They have another version that has the zucca pattern, but in leather (love the new men's zucca items).
> 
> But this velvet one


Sadly I think I'm gonna go for yet another PB but one from the SS 19 runway, even though I believe the black one with the zucca pattern must be gorgeous, black and brown are simply too safe and off-brand for my style.

If everything goes well, perhaps summer next year I'll post a reveal of my new beloved PB...


----------



## memo.alive

Londonboy said:


> Going full silver mode today to work.


That is one spikey look and so silver, love it!!! And I want that silver backpack charm!!!


----------



## memo.alive

melsig said:


> So, I just happened to be up at 4am this morning around when Barneys.com updated their sale section.  I checked it out and saw there was a single Peekaboo Fit with Monster Eyes in stock - for 60% off:
> 
> View attachment 4107366
> 
> It says "Out of Stock" here, because after a bit of dithering I decided to buy it.  Now, I'm not actually in the market for a briefcase (but if I were, I _would_ be looking at the Fit and not a large women's Peekaboo - to be clear, here, I'm a woman!), but I am looking for a larger tote bag.  I was thinking the Fit might actually work for me.  The strap also looks long enough I could wear it crossbody comfortably, which I'd like to be able to do.  But I'm worried that this is calf (I called Fendi to confirm that this is calfskin) and not selleria.  The bag in my avatar is a regular calf Peekaboo, but I don't carry my MacBook Pro in it, which I'd hope to do with this bag.  I'm wondering how the calfskin will hold up to more weight in the bag.  Does anyone own a Peekaboo Fit in calf and, if so, would you be willing to share your opinion?  Also, does the Fit slouch at all in real life?  It seems kind of thin to slouch well.  I'm mostly anti-slouch, but with the eyes on this one, I'd be more inclined to show them off.  Honestly, in the end the bag may be too briefcase-like for me, but it was too tough to pass it up at that price!  (I noticed on Fendi.com the price is currently $4550, so this was actually closer to 63% off current prices).


THAT IS SO WEIRD!!!! I wouldn't have thought any kind of PB would get discounted, I'm guessing the fit versions are not getting that much traction?

TBH, the price is quite enticing but, since its all black I wouldn't have gone for it, and also, I don't think I would go for that type of PB at all, the beauty or the quirkyness of the PB is the fact that the front panel has enough room and slouchyness to show the leather partition, and in my opinion with a fit it's very hard to show that effect.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Sorry I misread. I thought it was Selleria which is also calfskin.
> 
> It is pretty durable. I have a pair of Fendi shoes made with this leather and it's a lot more durable than I thought. I was afraid it was going to be a scratch magnet but it wasn't at all.


My mixed leather PB is calf/suede and surprisingly the calf half seems to be magically scratch resistant, it's so weird, I'd say anything by Fendi in any type of leather (suede I mean, suede is suede so a little care is mandatory but other than that) is a guarantee of sturdiness.


----------



## memo.alive

melsig said:


> View attachment 4110205
> 
> 
> I'm just posting this here as a follow-up in case anyone is interested.  Here's the Peekaboo Fit with Monster Eyes I ordered from Barneys (once again, I'm a woman).  This is a beautifully designed bag and has features I wish they'd incoporate into the women's version - like the full length pocket in the laptop compartment.  I also like the full length zipper on that side.  My new 15" MacBook Pro does not fit in it but the older 13" MacBook does.  I can carry my son's iPad Mini and my Kindle side by side in that compartment with no problem.  The other side is wide enough for my Fendi zip around wallet and other items with room to spare.  I'm a little uncertain how much the bag will "slouch" over time though.  I put my whipstitch elaphe Strap You on here, but the strap it comes with looks great and is very comfortable.  The slim bag does not have feet - I doubt it would balance well if it did, so wear on the corners may be an issue.  The slim profile is very attractive and gives it a less formal feel, imo, which is great for me as I wasn't looking for a briefcase.


The straps are fantastic, that's was such a deal you got, I didn't notice it was the fit version with the eyes inside, hopefully in time it will slouch enough for the eyes to pop out.

Now that I see your pics I wouldn't mind having that fit, hahaha.

Once again, congrats, it's a very nice bag, very versatile and you do know your way around mix and match with the bag accessories!


----------



## memo.alive

melsig said:


> Okay gentlemen, I stumbled across this listing the morning.  It's too big for me, so I'm posting it here in case anyone is interested.  Selleria Men's Peekaboo with red interior and strap - about 56% off at Saks.  This is *FINAL SALE*:
> 
> https://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?productCode=0400087060729&R=8059297603298&P_name=Fendi&Ntt=Fendi&N=0&PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524447107432&bmUID=mi3_Ki0&ranMID=13816&ranEAID=je6NUbpObpQ&ranSiteID=je6NUbpObpQ-avtWhB8yF2UnlMwU_sZ3GQ&site_refer=AFF001&mid=13816&siteID=je6NUbpObpQ-avtWhB8yF2UnlMwU_sZ3GQ&LSoid=365991&LSlinkid=10&LScreativeid=1
> 
> 
> EDIT:  I just realized - should I have posted this under the deals thread?  Sorry to the Mods, if so.


Thanks to your posting, I just realized Saks has the zucca PB, I just added it to my favorites, who knows, perhaps in the future it will be discounted and I might grab it impulsively, ahahahah, and yeah, just like @averagejoe said, that's a gorgeous PB and TBH a great deal!


----------



## melsig

memo.alive said:


> Thanks to your posting, I just realized Saks has the zucca PB, I just added it to my favorites, who knows, perhaps in the future it will be discounted and I might grab it impulsively, ahahahah, and yeah, just like @averagejoe said, that's a gorgeous PB and TBH a great deal!



Thanks for letting me know it was helpful - I felt a little sheepish posting a notice about a deal that sold out so quickly.  Another men's Peekaboo went on sale (selleria with yellow monster eyes) on Saks a few days ago, but it sold quite quickly, so I didn't post it here.  I must admit, I'm envious about the good deals on the men's Peekaboos this season!


----------



## memo.alive

melsig said:


> Thanks for letting me know it was helpful - I felt a little sheepish posting a notice about a deal that sold out so quickly.  Another men's Peekaboo went on sale (selleria with yellow monster eyes) on Saks a few days ago, but it sold quite quickly, so I didn't post it here.  I must admit, I'm envious about the good deals on the men's Peekaboos this season!


I think they're more common since men don't typically spend so much money on bags, regularly when a guy buys a bag or briefcase they stick to it and don't buy more and don't spend that much money on the items, I'm guessing, contrary to women who love accessories and bags and stuff, that's why Men's PBs get the discount (hopefully I'll get to take advantage of those opportunities).


----------



## phingers77

Hi All

Long time watcher and first time poster.

Just wanted to share my new men's Peekaboo size small in black smooth calf skin with the the textured zucca lining. The pictures don't do the bag any justice.


----------



## phingers77

And with the strap


----------



## VertBronze

phingers77 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Long time watcher and first time poster.
> 
> Just wanted to share my new men's Peekaboo size small in black smooth calf skin with the the textured zucca lining. The pictures don't do the bag any justice.



Gorgeous! This is my favorite Peekaboo!


----------



## memo.alive

phingers77 said:


> And with the strap


That bag has been haunting me for so long, hopefully one day I'll get one of my own, where did you get yours? Boutique? Luxury department store?


----------



## averagejoe

phingers77 said:


> And with the strap


 WOW! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## phingers77

Thanks guys


----------



## phingers77

memo.alive said:


> That bag has been haunting me for so long, hopefully one day I'll get one of my own, where did you get yours? Boutique? Luxury department store?



Hi I got it from luisaviaroma.com recently at a 50% discount so I can't complain about that


----------



## phingers77

For those interested here are some comparison pics of it against my Peekaboo Fit from the Selleria line with a grey Roman leather exterior and navy blue interior.


----------



## averagejoe

phingers77 said:


> Hi I got it from luisaviaroma.com recently at a 50% discount so I can't complain about that


Wow! 50% off!!! What an incredible deal!


----------



## memo.alive

phingers77 said:


> Hi I got it from luisaviaroma.com recently at a 50% discount so I can't complain about that


WHAT!!! OMFG!!!! Lucky!


----------



## mark9922

1st time poster! Omg my new wallet came today! Love it. Quality and finish is impeccable and best part was half price! £490 to £240


----------



## memo.alive

mark9922 said:


> 1st time poster! Omg my new wallet came today! Love it. Quality and finish is impeccable and best part was half price! £490 to £240


That is one LOVELY wallet, I love the fact that the accordion leather part isn't black but grey, nice quaint touch.

The best part of it being Fendi, is that, even when it's smooth leather, it will not be as prone to scratches as other brands, (I know I always mention this) I have my second-hand calf leahter/suede PB and the calf part is really sturdy, the wallet looks like that leather, you'll surely enjoy many years with that tasteful wallet of yours.

Congrats!


----------



## J.T.

phingers77 said:


> And with the strap



Beautiful!!!


----------



## J.T.

mark9922 said:


> 1st time poster! Omg my new wallet came today! Love it. Quality and finish is impeccable and best part was half price! £490 to £240



What a fantastic buy! Very nice piece


----------



## DreamKVD

The moment where the bag you really want goes on 50% sale and you still can't afford it.....


----------



## averagejoe

DreamKVD said:


> The moment where the bag you really want go on 50% sale and you still can afford it.....


Wow! Great price!


----------



## DreamKVD

averagejoe said:


> Wow! Great price!


I know! but I am beyond broke at this moment. Stupid knee surgery


----------



## averagejoe

DreamKVD said:


> I know! but I am beyond broke at this moment. Stupid knee surgery


Sorry to hear, but at least you got a backpack that you've been wanting for a while.


----------



## DreamKVD

averagejoe said:


> Sorry to hear, but at least you got a backpack that you've been wanting for a while.


I didn't end up buying it. I couldn't justify the price right now. maybe I'll get lucky again sometime around the Thanksgiving sale season.


----------



## averagejoe

DreamKVD said:


> I didn't end up buying it. I couldn't justify the price right now. maybe I'll get lucky again sometime around the Thanksgiving sale season.


Sorry to hear that. Something nice always ends up going on sale each season anyway


----------



## memo.alive

DreamKVD said:


> The moment where the bag you really want goes on 50% sale and you still can't afford it.....


Something tells me that you'll find an even cooler Fendi bag, either a cooler backpack or perhaps a nice beautiful PB !!!
Hope you recover fully real soon from your surgery!


----------



## alopez3289

I posted a similar photo on the mon tressor thread, but never posted it here! Here’s a photo from Feb with my green MT. I need to use her more often!


----------



## averagejoe

alopez3289 said:


> I posted a similar photo on the mon tressor thread, but never posted it here! Here’s a photo from Feb with my green MT. I need to use her more often!


I love the colour!


----------



## J.T.

alopez3289 said:


> I posted a similar photo on the mon tressor thread, but never posted it here! Here’s a photo from Feb with my green MT. I need to use her more often!



I am loving this outfit, head to toe [emoji1305]


----------



## alopez3289

averagejoe said:


> I love the colour!


Thank you! The color is way more vibrant in person and the leather is soooooo soft


----------



## alopez3289

J.T. said:


> I am loving this outfit, head to toe [emoji1305]


Awwwww, thanks JT!! Xx


----------



## chinchin7

phingers77 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Long time watcher and first time poster.
> 
> Just wanted to share my new men's Peekaboo size small in black smooth calf skin with the the textured zucca lining. The pictures don't do the bag any justice.


hi, excuse me.... can I have my bag back please .... wth!!!!!!! when did they have the smaller version of this? I am obsessed with larger one they are currently selling. You're right, the pictures do it no justice. I am working to get the large one.


----------



## melsig

Well, I see this thread has not been active recently, but I'm going to go ahead and post this here.  I was browsing the sales again, and this men's Peekaboo popped up for 30% off in the US:  https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/fen...62344291&P_name=Fendi&Ntt=fendi+bags&N=0+1553




I hope someone can take advantage of this discount!


----------



## memo.alive

melsig said:


> Well, I see this thread has not been active recently, but I'm going to go ahead and post this here.  I was browsing the sales again, and this men's Peekaboo popped up for 30% off in the US:  https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/fen...62344291&P_name=Fendi&Ntt=fendi+bags&N=0+1553
> 
> View attachment 4278586
> 
> 
> I hope someone can take advantage of this discount!


Saw that as well, here's hoping the one with the zucca pattern goes on sale at some point, haha.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Saw that as well, here's hoping the one with the zucca pattern goes on sale at some point, haha.


It did, Matchesfashion during the Spring/Summer sale for 40% off!!! I couldn't justify getting another black Peekaboo even though the interior was different.


----------



## melsig

memo.alive said:


> Saw that as well, here's hoping the one with the zucca pattern goes on sale at some point, haha.



Yes, I actually checked your older message to see if this was the one before I posted this.  I hope you find the zucca!


----------



## melsig

averagejoe said:


> It did, Matchesfashion during the Spring/Summer sale for 40% off!!! I couldn't justify getting another black Peekaboo even though the interior was different.



I love Matches Fashion!


----------



## memo.alive

melsig said:


> Yes, I actually checked your older message to see if this was the one before I posted this.  I hope you find the zucca!


Well I'm guessing it wasn't meant to be, also I think it would have to be at least 50 off for me to jump the gun, I already have two, and months ago I fell in love with a white one I saw on the SS runway but, after my trip to NYC I don't think it's something attainable short term.

I did get some really cool sneakers from the Fendi outlet so, that's that.


----------



## melsig

memo.alive said:


> Well I'm guessing it wasn't meant to be, also I think it would have to be at least 50 off for me to jump the gun, I already have two, and months ago I fell in love with a white one I saw on the SS runway but, after my trip to NYC I don't think it's something attainable short term.
> 
> I did get some really cool sneakers from the Fendi outlet so, that's that.



I'd love to visit the outlet.  The one in Woodbury Common?  Every time I visit Manhattan I'm tempted to take the bus there, but I haven't had time to do so yet.


----------



## memo.alive

melsig said:


> I'd love to visit the outlet.  The one in Woodbury Common?  Every time I visit Manhattan I'm tempted to take the bus there, but I haven't had time to do so yet.


For me it's a must, I always leave there drowning in debt but with several shopping bags in my hands.


----------



## ani108

Joining the fellas with my new peekaboo monster


----------



## averagejoe

ani108 said:


> Joining the fellas with my new peekaboo monster


I love how you accessorized it with the Fendi charm!


----------



## ani108

averagejoe said:


> I love how you accessorized it with the Fendi charm!



Thanks! 

I was debating between the monster in selleria or the soft calf leather with the Fendi monogram print (same as the charm), but I decided at the end that the selleria would be everlasting and more durable, so I added the charm as homage to the other one haha


----------



## averagejoe

ani108 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I was debating between the monster in selleria or the soft calf leather with the Fendi monogram print (same as the charm), but I decided at the end that the selleria would be everlasting and more durable, so I added the charm as homage to the other one haha


Good choice on the Selleria. It is very durable. Being my priciest bag, I certainly reach for the Peekaboo the most because it is so easy to use and relatively worry-free, thanks to the Selleria leather.


----------



## averagejoe

Contributing my brother's look today (this is not me), with his Fendi duffel bag accessorized with a Fendi StrapYou.


----------



## averagejoe

The Peekaboo has new iterations for Fall 2019. It comes in nylon, and also in an "Essential" version with a leather seam in the middle of each side:


----------



## averagejoe

The Baguette is also made for men this season in a few styles, including a waistbag version that is also a messenger bag in the large size


----------



## ani108

averagejoe said:


> The Peekaboo has new iterations for Fall 2019. It comes in nylon, and also in an "Essential" version with a leather seam in the middle of each side



I wonder what the price point for a nylon Peekaboo would be...


----------



## victoroliveira

ani108 said:


> I wonder what the price point for a nylon Peekaboo would be...


That was my first thought when I saw it. 
Also i'm not really sure if like it or not, looks a little fluffy.. must see it in person.


----------



## J.T.

averagejoe said:


> The Baguette is also made for men this season in a few styles, including a waistbag version that is also a messenger bag in the large size



I really like Porter so this is a great collaboration. I have found the leather PB pretty light in advance so this is probably featherweight. Just hoping they strike a balance with pricing. I would find anything above maybe 1200 usd to be robbery still but looking forward to seeing this irl. Would be perfect in the Scandinavian climate I live in or maybe as a travel bag.

Not sure how I feel about the baguette though. The metal buckle/logo does not appeal to me but would like to see it irl first before ruling it out.


----------



## averagejoe

The Baguette looks a bit feminine because of the FF buckle on the front, especially in the small size.

Fendi's prices for their nylon bags is on the higher side (their nylon backpacks are $2000+) so I think the nylon Peekaboo will be around $2500USD+. I personally like the new leather version more, and I LOVE the Peekaboo XLite. I hope to get my hands on it someday.


----------



## J.T.

averagejoe said:


> The Baguette looks a bit feminine because of the FF buckle on the front, especially in the small size.
> 
> Fendi's prices for their nylon bags is on the higher side (their nylon backpacks are $2000+) so I think the nylon Peekaboo will be around $2500USD+. I personally like the new leather version more, and I LOVE the Peekaboo XLite. I hope to get my hands on it someday.



I would find it very hard to justify spending that much on nylon. 
Agree, the buckle does look a bit feminine, but for me it’s generally the size of the logo. Not a big logo mania fan (save for the straps!!) I would love to have the trimmed logo shearling/fur strap and use it with my mulberry tote


----------



## Prada Prince

J.T. said:


> I would find it very hard to justify spending that much on nylon.
> Agree, the buckle does look a bit feminine, but for me it’s generally the size of the logo. Not a big logo mania fan (save for the straps!!) I would love to have the trimmed logo shearling/fur strap and use it with my mulberry tote



I actually like the small baguette in nylon but I hate the fact that it is a belt bag. If it were a straightforward messenger or crossbody style, I could see myself being very tempted. Then again, maybe it’s a good thing that there’s not something else to add to my list of wants! [emoji85]


----------



## averagejoe

Prada joins Fendi, Dior, and Saint Laurent in making men's versions of their popular women's bags:

Men's Galleria Saffiano Leather bag:








I still like the Fendi men's Peekaboo more. I think it has enough modifications to make it different enough from the women's version. The Prada men's Galleria just looks like a larger version of the women's Galleria with a nylon strap.










And I really like the new Xlite version. It's so different and yet still has the Peekaboo style:


----------



## ani108

Fellas! 

Do you guys do anything to protect your peekaboo handle from wear and tear and body/oil transfers?

I know many ladies use twillys, and I've seen the love handle things but unsure about either.. maybe a plain black twilly (I have a black peekaboo) or something would do.

Curious if you use/do anything and would love to see styling pics!


----------



## averagejoe

ani108 said:


> Fellas!
> 
> Do you guys do anything to protect your peekaboo handle from wear and tear and body/oil transfers?
> 
> I know many ladies use twillys, and I've seen the love handle things but unsure about either.. maybe a plain black twilly (I have a black peekaboo) or something would do.
> 
> Curious if you use/do anything and would love to see styling pics!


I don't use anything around the handles of my bags. My palms are dry all the time and I don't use any lotions. I try to ensure my hands are clean at all times when handling my bags. The only bag I worry about is my blue XL Balenciaga City because Balenciaga handles are prone to darkening over time, but I haven't used the bag enough times to notice any darkening. I don't think I will wrap anything around the handles, though, because it's not my style at all.

Your Peekaboo is black, isn't it? And is it made of Selleria leather? If so, then I don't think you have to worry much about it.


----------



## manpursefan

averagejoe said:


> Prada joins Fendi, Dior, and Saint Laurent in making men's versions of their popular women's bags:
> 
> Men's Galleria Saffiano Leather bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still like the Fendi men's Peekaboo more. I think it has enough modifications to make it different enough from the women's version. The Prada men's Galleria just looks like a larger version of the women's Galleria with a nylon strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I really like the new Xlite version. It's so different and yet still has the Peekaboo style:


Love this trend. More brands should make a men's version of their classic bags. Personally though, I don't mind buying a women's bag as long as it doesn't look too feminine on me.


----------



## manpursefan

J.T. said:


> Every since I saw Marc Forne on instagram carrying it I was sold on this style. Very cool!
> 
> Congrats! Great buy!
> 
> View attachment 4075598


This size is perfect


----------



## averagejoe

manpursefan said:


> Love this trend. More brands should make a men's version of their classic bags. Personally though, I don't mind buying a women's bag as long as it doesn't look too feminine on me.


I agree. I don't mind as long as it doesn't look too feminine. Some bags for women naturally lend themselves to being more "unisex", and I prefer some of those because some men's bags look so uninspired. The idea for some companies making men's bags is that men only prefer work bags (i.e. briefcases, messenger bags), school bags (i.e. backpacks), and gym/weekender bags. I'm sure those sell well, but they are usually so boring that the brands making them look like they lack a point of view. Often times, the designs look lazy, like "here is a basic messenger bag with our logo on it."


----------



## manpursefan

averagejoe said:


> I agree. I don't mind as long as it doesn't look too feminine. Some bags for women naturally lend themselves to being more "unisex", and I prefer some of those because some men's bags look so uninspired. The idea for some companies making men's bags is that men only prefer work bags (i.e. briefcases, messenger bags), school bags (i.e. backpacks), and gym/weekender bags. I'm sure those sell well, but they are usually so boring that the brands making them look like they lack a point of view. Often times, the designs look lazy, like "here is a basic messenger bag with our logo on it."



Everything you said is on point. Additionally, I wish more brands would make make smaller men's version of their popular bags. Something that you can bring to the mall. I find most (the galleria, men's sac de jour, the original peekaboo) too huge. They look like weekenders haha what would we put in there  This is another reason why I tend to favor the women's sizes.


----------



## averagejoe

manpursefan said:


> Everything you said is on point. Additionally, I wish more brands would make make smaller men's version of their popular bags. Something that you can bring to the mall. I find most (the galleria, men's sac de jour, the original peekaboo) too huge. They look like weekenders haha what would we put in there  This is another reason why I tend to favor the women's sizes.


I used to prefer the larger sizes as they look more "masculine" but there seems to be a push now for smaller men's bags, and consumers' attitudes about small bags on men may be shifting. This is a nice change, because I don't always want to carry a large bag which is mostly empty. I don't actually travel with a lot of stuff. There are times when a large bag is inconvenient, like when I'm in a crowded place or at a restaurant where my bag needs its own seat as opposed to just being on my lap (imagine the men's Sac de Jour on my lap between me and the table at the restaurant. I wouldn't be able to eat comfortably!).


----------



## Eric_Birkin

Hi All,

Finally bite the bullet and bought the metallic stitching Lui bag in selleria leather. It's very well constructed. The sale associate told me that the interior lining is suede, but as far as I know, Fendi uses microfiber lining for lots of their bags. Can anyone enlighten me on this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## averagejoe

Eric_Birkin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally bite the bullet and bought the metallic stitching Lui bag in selleria leather. It's very well constructed. The sale associate told me that the interior lining is suede, but as far as I know, Fendi uses microfiber lining for lots of their bags. Can anyone enlighten me on this? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404537


Congratulations!

The lining in this bag should be microfiber, just like in the men's Peekaboo bag. I contacted customer service to request details of the material inside my Peekaboo because a lot of SAs said it was suede but it looked way too uniform to be suede.


----------



## Londonboy

Snagged this mini - fit in gold eyes. It's new in this size, probably launched end of last month.

Finally have full set now, large, fit and mini lol.


----------



## averagejoe

Londonboy said:


> View attachment 4432584
> 
> 
> Snagged this mini - fit in gold eyes. It's new in this size, probably launched end of last month.
> 
> Finally have full set now, large, fit and mini lol.


I LOVE the mini. That's on my list. I want the one you have!


----------



## J.T.

Londonboy said:


> View attachment 4432584
> 
> 
> Snagged this mini - fit in gold eyes. It's new in this size, probably launched end of last month.
> 
> Finally have full set now, large, fit and mini lol.



Love it! 

+ 1 On what AJ said. This is on my wish list as well.

How do you find the weight, and how much can you fit in it?


----------



## Londonboy

J.T. said:


> Love it!
> 
> + 1 On what AJ said. This is on my wish list as well.
> 
> How do you find the weight, and how much can you fit in it?



I try not to put too many stuff in it as I sometimes carry it by it's handle rather than strap (I switched the original strap with goldhardware with Fendi's mink strap, this is much thicker - like twice the width and suits me better).
Reason being, on my other peekaboo when I overload it, the handle starts cracking - no i don't use twilly over it.


----------



## averagejoe

Londonboy said:


> I try not to put too many stuff in it as I sometimes carry it by it's handle rather than strap (I switched the original strap with goldhardware with Fendi's mink strap, this is much thicker - like twice the width and suits me better).
> Reason being, on my other peekaboo when I overload it, the handle starts cracking - no i don't use twilly over it.


Do you mean that the hand-painted resin on the edges of the top-handle cracks if there is too much weight? If so, then I better be careful with mine. My bags are usually so empty that they are a joke (just a wallet, keys, and maybe sunglasses) so I hardly have issues with overloading, but it is good to know just in case one day I need to carry more.


----------



## Londonboy

averagejoe said:


> Do you mean that the hand-painted resin on the edges of the top-handle cracks if there is too much weight? If so, then I better be careful with mine. My bags are usually so empty that they are a joke (just a wallet, keys, and maybe sunglasses) so I hardly have issues with overloading, but it is good to know just in case one day I need to carry more.


yes, Fendi said they will repair for free if it's under 2 years, if not, probably will charge a few hundred pounds/dollars.

I don't use my big peeka anymore, full time hermes now!


----------



## ani108

Would love to see Hermes design more exciting and iconic mens bags... they are so uninspiring to me compared to Fendi.


----------



## averagejoe

Londonboy said:


> yes, Fendi said they will repair for free if it's under 2 years, if not, probably will charge a few hundred pounds/dollars.
> 
> I don't use my big peeka anymore, full time hermes now!





ani108 said:


> Would love to see Hermes design more exciting and iconic mens bags... they are so uninspiring to me compared to Fendi.


I think Fendi's men's bags are a lot more fun than Hermes. I do really like some Hermes styles, like the HAC (my unobtainable dream bag) and the Kelly briefcase. However, some of their other men's styles seem a bit too formal or serious to me. They have a beautiful air of sophistication in their designs, but nothing that makes me want them. Meanwhile, Fendi makes some men's bags that are love at first sight. I'm eyeing a second Peekaboo in a different colour, and one of the new XLite Peekaboo Fit bags.


----------



## MrChris

So I'm new to the world of Fendi bags for men, and I've been curious about the Peekaboo X-Lite Fit bags recently. Then today this happened and I fell in love instantly...


I matched it with this strap to get a subtle hit of Fendi logo. The back pocket is lined in Python too. Obsessed with it!!! What do you think?


----------



## victoroliveira

Love it! Congrats!!
I'm thinking a lot about the the X-Lite lately.. 



MrChris said:


> So I'm new to the world of Fendi bags for men, and I've been curious about the Peekaboo X-Lite Fit bags recently. Then today this happened and I fell in love instantly...
> View attachment 4442591
> 
> I matched it with this strap to get a subtle hit of Fendi logo. The back pocket is lined in Python too. Obsessed with it!!! What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4442592


----------



## averagejoe

MrChris said:


> So I'm new to the world of Fendi bags for men, and I've been curious about the Peekaboo X-Lite Fit bags recently. Then today this happened and I fell in love instantly...
> View attachment 4442591
> 
> I matched it with this strap to get a subtle hit of Fendi logo. The back pocket is lined in Python too. Obsessed with it!!! What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4442592


The X-Lite Fit is very high on my wish list right now. I love the style, and I love the one you got. The strap adds the perfect amount of Fendi branding to your bag.

Congratulations!


----------



## Londonboy

Sunday stroll


----------



## averagejoe

Londonboy said:


> Sunday stroll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4465963


Love your look!


----------



## Londonboy

More casual look with peekaboo, in Givenchy and Balmain + H gladiator sandals.


----------



## averagejoe

Londonboy said:


> More casual look with peekaboo, in Givenchy and Balmain + H gladiator sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4479751


Looking great! I love your mod shots! 

Keep them coming!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

What is everyone's thoughts on the men's version of the Baguette? Has anyone seen it yet in person... I like it, but I feel as though they are trying to do too many things with the bag at once (waist bag, cross body, shoulder, clutch - what other ways can you carry it?).


----------



## averagejoe

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> What is everyone's thoughts on the men's version of the Baguette? Has anyone seen it yet in person... I like it, but I feel as though they are trying to do too many things with the bag at once (waist bag, cross body, shoulder, clutch - what other ways can you carry it?).


I tried it on in Monte Carlo recently and while I think the bag is innovative, there is a bit much going on. To wear it as a belt bag, two leather flaps with slits have to be untucked from the back of the bag. Then the separate fabric belt strap has to be looped through both slits and locked in using a snap-button on each end. It seems rather fussy for a convertible bag. I guess there is no other way to do it since tucking the entire strap into the bag will make the bag really awkward and bulky. Maybe it should just come in a belt bag style, because using the bag with the long detachable leather strap makes it look like a man is using the women's version with a longer strap.

The ones with the polished silver FF logo look quite feminine. The metallic pewter-colour one comes with a grey rubberized logo so I think it works a bit better. 

Unlike the men's Peekaboo, I don't think enough was done to the design to alter just enough to make it very masculine. Perhaps the FF logos should all have been leather-covered with the exact same colour as the rest of the bag so that they are still there, but more discreet. 

The Selleria leather of the bag is awesome, though.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

averagejoe said:


> I tried it on in Monte Carlo recently and while I think the bag is innovative, there is a bit much going on. To wear it as a belt bag, two leather flaps with slits have to be untucked from the back of the bag. Then the separate fabric belt strap has to be looped through both slits and locked in using a snap-button on each end. It seems rather fussy for a convertible bag. I guess there is no other way to do it since tucking the entire strap into the bag will make the bag really awkward and bulky. Maybe it should just come in a belt bag style, because using the bag with the long detachable leather strap makes it look like a man is using the women's version with a longer strap.
> 
> The ones with the polished silver FF logo look quite feminine. The metallic pewter-colour one comes with a grey rubberized logo so I think it works a bit better.
> 
> Unlike the men's Peekaboo, I don't think enough was done to the design to alter just enough to make it very masculine. Perhaps the FF logos should all have been leather-covered with the exact same colour as the rest of the bag so that they are still there, but more discreet.
> 
> The Selleria leather of the bag is awesome, though.



I was actually wondering how the 'belt bag' portion of the bag worked... it confused me so much (as per the images on the website)! 

Thanks so much for the detailed description! Also for the price of the men's version, you mind as well go for the OG and opt for a women's one if the overall design of the bag is on the feminine side. 

I wonder if the Men's Baguette would be as popular as the Men's version of the Peekaboo....


----------



## averagejoe

I haven't posted a mod pic here for a while now. @Edia inspired me to use my Peekaboo again. I still love it so much. Also shown are my StrapYou and Fusto Bag Bug. Don't mind my socks (the shoes look better without them). These shoes, like most shoes, tend to cut my foot when I walk around a lot in them so the socks prevent that.


----------



## lxrac

averagejoe said:


> I haven't posted a mod pic here for a while now. @Edia inspired me to use my Peekaboo again. I still love it so much. Also shown are my StrapYou and Fusto Bag Bug. Don't mind my socks (the shoes look better without them). These shoes, like most shoes, tend to cut my foot when I walk around a lot in them so the socks prevent that.
> View attachment 4524369
> View attachment 4524370



How nice is your peekaboo @averagejoe! That can totally work as a carryon luggage for sure!


----------



## lxrac

Here's my old peekaboo from 2015. I took him to the office today.


----------



## ambrose1985

lxrac said:


> Here's my old peekaboo from 2015. I took him to the office today.



This was from the female line I suppose ?


----------



## lxrac

ambrose1985 said:


> This was from the female line I suppose ?



Yep. I knew it was when I bought in 2015. It's a large one and it's good for the office.


----------



## averagejoe

lxrac said:


> Here's my old peekaboo from 2015. I took him to the office today.


Nice! You have one of the original Peekaboo bags before they were reissued and turned into permanent designs. I wanted the exact one you have with ombre leather, Zucca lining, and the long strap, but wasn't able to get it for a good price. Then the new version came out along with the men's version, and I knew I had to get it.


----------



## lxrac

averagejoe said:


> Nice! You have one of the original Peekaboo bags before they were reissued and turned into permanent designs. I wanted the exact one you have with ombre leather, Zucca lining, and the long strap, but wasn't able to get it for a good price. Then the new version came out along with the men's version, and I knew I had to get it.



Thank you! Yeah peekaboos are such nice bags. Glad they finally have the men's line. I went to a Fendi store recently and the new men's peekaboos are $5k each! I almost fainted. The SA even said they (bags) might go up in price one day. Needless to say,  I just stared at the bag. I think you might like the men's baguette.


----------



## averagejoe

lxrac said:


> Thank you! Yeah peekaboos are such nice bags. Glad they finally have the men's line. I went to a Fendi store recently and the new men's peekaboos are $5k each! I almost fainted. The SA even said they (bags) might go up in price one day. Needless to say,  I just stared at the bag. I think you might like the men's baguette.


The men's Peekaboo is quite high in price. It was hard to stomach the cost, and what was worse was that it was available at Holt Renfrew for $5100 CAD and I thought it was ridiculous, and it went up to $7300 when our currency tumbled. It decreased now to $6500. Should have gotten it when I saw it at the initial price. 

It is a remarkable bag, though. Worth every penny in my opinion.

I want to really like the men's Baguette but after trying the leather version on, I was not a huge fan. Here's my review: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fendi-fellas.962133/page-108#post-33242013

I saw the new nylon ones on Instagram. Those look more masculine, and although I prefer leather, the nylon softens the look of the bag and makes it look more "masculine" somehow.


----------



## lxrac

averagejoe said:


> The men's Peekaboo is quite high in price. It was hard to stomach the cost, and what was worse was that it was available at Holt Renfrew for $5100 CAD and I thought it was ridiculous, and it went up to $7300 when our currency tumbled. It decreased now to $6500. Should have gotten it when I saw it at the initial price.
> 
> It is a remarkable bag, though. Worth every penny in my opinion.
> 
> I want to really like the men's Baguette but after trying the leather version on, I was not a huge fan. Here's my review: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fendi-fellas.962133/page-108#post-33242013
> 
> I saw the new nylon ones on Instagram. Those look more masculine, and although I prefer leather, the nylon softens the look of the bag and makes it look more "masculine" somehow.



@averagejoe I agree Canadian prices are so high! Reading your post about Canadian prices was astounding. When I visited Toronto recently I had my currency exchange app open all the time. Consequently, I didn't buy anything in Toronto... The nylon baguettes are called baguette Fendi and Porter here. It's around $2700 USD thats still a pretty steep price for a small bag. Some guys can make this bag work though, I don't think I'd know how to.  If I get another Fendi bag in the future...I will probably acquire the small messenger/crossbody type of bag.


----------



## averagejoe

lxrac said:


> @averagejoe I agree Canadian prices are so high! Reading your post about Canadian prices was astounding. When I visited Toronto recently I had my currency exchange app open all the time. Consequently, I didn't buy anything in Toronto... The nylon baguettes are called baguette Fendi and Porter here. It's around $2700 USD thats still a pretty steep price for a small bag. Some guys can make this bag work though, I don't think I'd know how to.  If I get another Fendi bag in the future...I will probably acquire the small messenger/crossbody type of bag.


It is a steep price but Fendi commands rather high prices for their bags so it's hard to get their stuff much cheaper. Usually when I get a bag, I have to love it or it has to be at an incredible price, but the Baguette is not doing either for me at the moment. Who knows, though. I thought I wouldn't like Alessandro Michele's Gucci and now I love it.


----------



## MrChris

Out with my Peekaboo X-Lite Fit today


----------



## lxrac

averagejoe said:


> It is a steep price but Fendi commands rather high prices for their bags so it's hard to get their stuff much cheaper. Usually when I get a bag, I have to love it or it has to be at an incredible price, but the Baguette is not doing either for me at the moment. Who knows, though. I thought I wouldn't like Alessandro Michele's Gucci and now I love it.



Same here, AM's Gucci has grown on me as well.  Now they just collaborated with COMME des GARÇONS. LOL.  What do you think?


----------



## averagejoe

MrChris said:


> Out with my Peekaboo X-Lite Fit today
> View attachment 4533978


Loving your look from head to toe


----------



## averagejoe

lxrac said:


> Same here, AM's Gucci has grown on me as well.  Now they just collaborated with COMME des GARÇONS. LOL.  What do you think?


If Comme des Garcons was part of the Kering group then this would likely happen. So I don't think it will. I think the best collaborations come when two brands occupying very different niches come together, like FendixRimowa.


----------



## averagejoe

lxrac said:


> Same here, AM's Gucci has grown on me as well.  Now they just collaborated with COMME des GARÇONS. LOL.  What do you think?





averagejoe said:


> If Comme des Garcons was part of the Kering group then this would likely happen. So I don't think it will. I think the best collaborations come when two brands occupying very different niches come together, like FendixRimowa.


Guess I was wrong. I thought you meant "now (if) they just collaborated with COMME des Garcons." They actually did!!! 

And I don't like it. Fendi's collaborations look a lot nicer in my opinion. At least with Fendi Fila, they incorporated the F from Fila into the F from Fendi. For the Gucci, they seem to have just slapped on the Gucci web on top of the Comme des Garcons logo. Doesn't look designed to me.


----------



## lxrac

averagejoe said:


> Guess I was wrong. I thought you meant "now (if) they just collaborated with COMME des Garcons." They actually did!!!
> 
> And I don't like it. Fendi's collaborations look a lot nicer in my opinion. At least with Fendi Fila, they incorporated the F from Fila into the F from Fendi. For the Gucci, they seem to have just slapped on the Gucci web on top of the Comme des Garcons logo. Doesn't look designed to me.



Yes it looks premature to me. I feel like they could have done more to the design. I was hoping they would've incorporated the PLAY heart design somewhere in the Gucci print.


----------



## MrChris

The first iteration of the CDG x Gucci tote came out last Christmas as part of the Friends and Comme des Garcons Happy Holidays collection. It was the same design as this version, except there was no black floral pattern. It was just plain paper brown with the Gucci web on top. IMO it looks much better plain than with the floral print - for some reason this new version doesn't fit well for my taste. Agree with @averagejoe that the Fendi x Fila collaboration looked a lot better and really showcased clever design and thinking.


----------



## averagejoe

MrChris said:


> The first iteration of the CDG x Gucci tote came out last Christmas as part of the Friends and Comme des Garcons Happy Holidays collection. It was the same design as this version, except there was no black floral pattern. It was just plain paper brown with the Gucci web on top. IMO it looks much better plain than with the floral print - for some reason this new version doesn't fit well for my taste. Agree with @averagejoe that the Fendi x Fila collaboration looked a lot better and really showcased clever design and thinking.


The first iteration must have been successful enough to do a second, although I don't get the appeal at all.


----------



## averagejoe

The new Fendi women's RTW show featured a new Peekaboo tote that I think looks great on guys too!


----------



## lxrac

averagejoe said:


> The new Fendi women's RTW show featured a new Peekaboo tote that I think looks great on guys too!



True that! Love the rectangular shaped feature, canvas right?


----------



## averagejoe

lxrac said:


> True that! Love the rectangular shaped feature, canvas right?


I thought it was, but I just looked again and it looks a bit shiny. Maybe it's leather!


----------



## lxrac

averagejoe said:


> I thought it was, but I just looked again and it looks a bit shiny. Maybe it's leather!



Or maybe it's coated canvas? It's gorgeous!


----------



## bagsrightnow

Guys! omg its been too long.... think i'm ready to emerge from ban island...! life's been pretty busy past couple months/years (?) and buying and looking at bags and shopping for bags had to take a step back. But I've gone back to the stores and now i'm too tempted again!  

Trip down to the local Fendi store and I saw these 2 beauties! The first monogram one i think the SA said is from the current runway season...and the larger bucket holdall has been around maybe since last season? Not sure.... anyway....I'm drooling!


----------



## averagejoe

sirdonulus said:


> Guys! omg its been too long.... think i'm ready to emerge from ban island...! life's been pretty busy past couple months/years (?) and buying and looking at bags and shopping for bags had to take a step back. But I've gone back to the stores and now i'm too tempted again!
> 
> Trip down to the local Fendi store and I saw these 2 beauties! The first monogram one i think the SA said is from the current runway season...and the larger bucket holdall has been around maybe since last season? Not sure.... anyway....I'm drooling!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4549835
> View attachment 4549836
> View attachment 4549837
> View attachment 4549839


It's been a long time indeed! I like the first one on you more. I guess I'm not a big fan of bucket-style bags. 

I've been busier on the Dudes and their Diors thread, now that Kim Jones is their men's designer.


----------



## Prada Prince

I’m back, back, back again!!! 

After selling my Peekaboo and Monster Tote, I’m ready to reenter the Fendi world...

Any ideas what I went for?


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> I’m back, back, back again!!!
> 
> After selling my Peekaboo and Monster Tote, I’m ready to reenter the Fendi world...
> 
> Any ideas what I went for?
> View attachment 4551972


You sold your Peekaboo?! 

Did you go for the new men's Baguette?


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> You sold your Peekaboo?!
> 
> Did you go for the new men's Baguette?



Yeah, I sold the Peekaboo. Once I got the Birkin, I found myself reaching for the Peekaboo less and less, and decided to cull it from my collection. Same with the Fendi Monster Tote once I got the Goyard St Louis... 

But yes, it’s a good guess, I got myself the Baguette, which my absolutely favourite Fendi design, and the most iconic in my mind. But do you know which one I got???


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Yeah, I sold the Peekaboo. Once I got the Birkin, I found myself reaching for the Peekaboo less and less, and decided to cull it from my collection. Same with the Fendi Monster Tote once I got the Goyard St Louis...
> 
> But yes, it’s a good guess, I got myself the Baguette, which my absolutely favourite Fendi design, and the most iconic in my mind. But do you know which one I got???


Did you get the yellow one? Or one of the Porter nylon ones?


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Did you get the yellow one? Or one of the Porter nylon ones?


Right second time!


I absolutely fell in love with the Fendi x Porter nylon Baguette when I first saw it on the runway back in January! At first I thought I would probably end up going for the leather baguettes, but I thought they were a little pricey given their sizes. I’m not particularly fussed about Selleria leather tbh. Then I thought I’d go for the women’s Baguette, seeing that it was quite a bit cheaper, but I found that the strap was just too short, which would mean having to use my own straps with the bag. 

But when I saw the Porter ones in person, I was absolutely hooked! The nylon feels so soft, pillowy and luxurious (despite being criminally overpriced!) and it’s so practical. I could bring this bag with me on my travels without worrying about the weight in the carry-on, the nylon will hold up well if I get caught in the rain, and the fixtures for the belt bag aren’t as intrusive as on the classic leather ones. 

I was debating between black, electric blue and grey. But I wasn’t particularly sold on the latter two because the porter labels for those were in the Zucca fabric, which I felt really didn’t go well with the colours of the bags, whereas the black one was tone on tone, making it more seamless. The gold hardware on the black just popped so beautifully too! 

I’m so happy with it!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Right second time!
> View attachment 4552430
> 
> I absolutely fell in love with the Fendi x Porter nylon Baguette when I first saw it on the runway back in January! At first I thought I would probably end up going for the leather baguettes, but I thought they were a little pricey given their sizes. I’m not particularly fussed about Selleria leather tbh. Then I thought I’d go for the women’s Baguette, seeing that it was quite a bit cheaper, but I found that the strap was just too short, which would mean having to use my own straps with the bag.
> 
> But when I saw the Porter ones in person, I was absolutely hooked! The nylon feels so soft, pillowy and luxurious (despite being criminally overpriced!) and it’s so practical. I could bring this bag with me on my travels without worrying about the weight in the carry-on, the nylon will hold up well if I get caught in the rain, and the fixtures for the belt bag aren’t as intrusive as on the classic leather ones.
> 
> I was debating between black, electric blue and grey. But I wasn’t particularly sold on the latter two because the porter labels for those were in the Zucca fabric, which I felt really didn’t go well with the colours of the bags, whereas the black one was tone on tone, making it more seamless. The gold hardware on the black just popped so beautifully too!
> 
> I’m so happy with it!


Congratulations! I have the same thoughts about the nylon one. I shared my thoughts about the leather versions earlier, saying that they didn't look different enough from the women's versions, and that the belt bag conversion was fussy. But the nylon version is so different. It doesn't convert at the back, which is a bonus because I would never carry it as a shoulder bag with the shortest strap with the belt tucked away anyway. The nylon makes the Baguette look less like a purse, and more like an actual belt bag. 

Only the black one is available here in boutiques in Toronto, so I don't really have a choice and I will not buy from online (the other colours are all available online) because I hate the shipping process. Seeing that you chose the black over all the other options makes me think that it's not so bad to only have the black one available. 

I haven't been tempted by a Fendi bag for a while now. I'll have to save a bit because of all my spending recently. Seeing you get one is only tempting me more!!!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! I have the same thoughts about the nylon one. I shared my thoughts about the leather versions earlier, saying that they didn't look different enough from the women's versions, and that the belt bag conversion was fussy. But the nylon version is so different. It doesn't convert at the back, which is a bonus because I would never carry it as a shoulder bag with the shortest strap with the belt tucked away anyway. The nylon makes the Baguette look less like a purse, and more like an actual belt bag.
> 
> Only the black one is available here in boutiques in Toronto, so I don't really have a choice and I will not buy from online (the other colours are all available online) because I hate the shipping process. Seeing that you chose the black over all the other options makes me think that it's not so bad to only have the black one available.
> 
> I haven't been tempted by a Fendi bag for a while now. I'll have to save a bit because of all my spending recently. Seeing you get one is only tempting me more!!!



Yeah I am absolutely in love with it! I actually really don’t like belt bags, and I’m bewildered at the trend of carrying belt bags across the chest or as a shoulder bag, so I’m pleased that I can carry it without the belt attachment. 

I couldn’t wait, so wore it out to lunch and shopping today!  

I was in the Fendi boutique again today, and I’m very tempted to get a shearling Strap Through at some point as a great versatile accessory as well both on this baguette and my other bags! It’ll have to wait for a while though! It’s been a very expensive month!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Yeah I am absolutely in love with it! I actually really don’t like belt bags, and I’m bewildered at the trend of carrying belt bags across the chest or as a shoulder bag, so I’m pleased that I can carry it without the belt attachment.
> 
> I couldn’t wait, so wore it out to lunch and shopping today!
> 
> I was in the Fendi boutique again today, and I’m very tempted to get a shearling Strap Through at some point as a great versatile accessory as well both on this baguette and my other bags! It’ll have to wait for a while though! It’s been a very expensive month!
> 
> View attachment 4552776


Definitely expensive with the Saddle AND the Baguette, but both are such iconic bags! 

Is the shearling strap the one with the FF logos?


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Definitely expensive with the Saddle AND the Baguette, but both are such iconic bags!
> 
> Is the shearling strap the one with the FF logos?



Yeah, and with the Porter one being a limited collaboration, I had to pull the trigger now. It was the last black one too, and I had put it on hold the day before just to be sure. 

Re the Strap Thru - Yeah it’s the one that slides onto existing straps to give it a different look. I am obsessed, but I also have my eye on a gorgeous Eleventy blazer, so the strap will have to wait till Christmas probably...


----------



## bagsrightnow

oooh that's nice! I ran out of time to look at the baguettes when i was at the fendi store. might have to take another trip down! Do you find it a bit busy with all the straps tho? I mean, in the crossbody method and with the strap strung through the back of the baguette....do you then still remove that top-handle bit? It looks removable in the online photos....but do you find you more often remove it than leave it on for your look?


----------



## bagsrightnow

averagejoe said:


> It's been a long time indeed! I like the first one on you more. I guess I'm not a big fan of bucket-style bags.
> 
> I've been busier on the Dudes and their Diors thread, now that Kim Jones is their men's designer.



Ahh righto - yeah i've ventured into the Dior store a couple of times..... but i can't really get into the saddle bag design for men...? The only things i've really liked are their roller pouch design...the saddle bag but in the messenger style (slightly smaller than the saddle bag)....and also i found this saddle tote and backpack design online that MAYBE of interest to me  

What're your thoughts though? Worth spending the moollah on Dior bags over fendi?


----------



## Prada Prince

sirdonulus said:


> oooh that's nice! I ran out of time to look at the baguettes when i was at the fendi store. might have to take another trip down! Do you find it a bit busy with all the straps tho? I mean, in the crossbody method and with the strap strung through the back of the baguette....do you then still remove that top-handle bit? It looks removable in the online photos....but do you find you more often remove it than leave it on for your look?



I leave the belt strap off completely, and when I wore it out for the first time I just used the long shoulder strap and nothing else. I would use the short hand strap and the shoulder strap together at the same time but would never have the belt  strap on at all.


----------



## averagejoe

sirdonulus said:


> Ahh righto - yeah i've ventured into the Dior store a couple of times..... but i can't really get into the saddle bag design for men...? The only things i've really liked are their roller pouch design...the saddle bag but in the messenger style (slightly smaller than the saddle bag)....and also i found this saddle tote and backpack design online that MAYBE of interest to me
> 
> What're your thoughts though? Worth spending the moollah on Dior bags over fendi?


I'm a hardcore Dior addict so Dior usually woos my money away, and it's more so now because a Dior men has opened in Toronto 2 weeks ago. We've never had one before, and it's made their products too accessible for me.

I will always have a spot for Fendi, though. I still adore my Peekaboo bag.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> I leave the belt strap off completely, and when I wore it out for the first time I just used the long shoulder strap and nothing else. I would use the short hand strap and the shoulder strap together at the same time but would never have the belt  strap on at all.


The good thing about the belt part being removable is that when belt bags are out of style again, then the Baguette can just be used as a messenger bag.


----------



## Londonboy

Love the blue sky matching all the other blue hues.


----------



## averagejoe

Londonboy said:


> View attachment 4557331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the blue sky matching all the other blue hues.


Great photo!


----------



## lxrac

averagejoe said:


> I'm a hardcore Dior addict so Dior usually woos my money away, and it's more so now because a Dior men has opened in Toronto 2 weeks ago. We've never had one before, and it's made their products too accessible for me.
> 
> I will always have a spot for Fendi, though. I still adore my Peekaboo bag.



Hey Mr. Dior  I'm slowly introducing myself to the world of CD. I finally bought something from Dior...I'll have to do a reveal soon @averagejoe 
I'm glad that Toronto opened a mens store.  I can just imagine the temptation!  
When Céline opened here, I was so excited but Im trying to look the other way-now that they have a mens collection too- because it's calling my name intermittently


----------



## averagejoe

lxrac said:


> Hey Mr. Dior  I'm slowly introducing myself to the world of CD. I finally bought something from Dior...I'll have to do a reveal soon @averagejoe
> I'm glad that Toronto opened a mens store.  I can just imagine the temptation!
> When Céline opened here, I was so excited but Im trying to look the other way-now that they have a mens collection too- because it's calling my name intermittently


The temptation is strong! I can't wait for a Celine boutique here and a bigger men's selection. At the moment, I still like Saint Laurent more because I've warmed up a lot to the brand, to the point of loving it. I haven't seen enough Celine men's pieces here to fall in love with.


----------



## lxrac

averagejoe said:


> The temptation is strong! I can't wait for a Celine boutique here and a bigger men's selection. At the moment, I still like Saint Laurent more because I've warmed up a lot to the brand, to the point of loving it. I haven't seen enough Celine men's pieces here to fall in love with.



Ahhh Saint Laurent, who here isn't enamored by the brand? I just love the rock n roll vibes. Plus, homegirl Kate Moss was the model not too long ago. I love her!  I think you will look great in Céline. I love their SLGs. This one is cute @averagejoe


----------



## averagejoe

lxrac said:


> Ahhh Saint Laurent, who here isn't enamored by the brand? I just love the rock n roll vibes. Plus, homegirl Kate Moss was the model not too long ago. I love her!  I think you will look great in Céline. I love their SLGs. This one is cute @averagejoe
> View attachment 4562852


This is nice, but I'm not sold completely on the Triomphe print yet. I'm actually a bit surprised by Hedi's retro direction with the brand. I can't tell if I love it yet.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my Baguette and trying on the Strap Through to see if I want to get it to accessorise the Baguette...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Out and about with my Baguette and trying on the Strap Through to see if I want to get it to accessorise the Baguette...
> 
> View attachment 4564023


What was the verdict?


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> What was the verdict?


It’s definitely a strong contender, but I’m not sure if I would go with the Dove (pictured in previous post) or the Tobacco (as attached below). My friends have been evenly split between the two at the moment...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> It’s definitely a strong contender, but I’m not sure if I would go with the Dove (pictured in previous post) or the Tobacco (as attached below). My friends have been evenly split between the two at the moment...
> View attachment 4564303


I can't tell which one looks better either. They both look good. I guess if I had to pick one, it would be the Tobacco because it can match other Zucca accessories that you may end up adding to your collection.


----------



## averagejoe

I shared this in the Dior forum but I wanted to share it here too because it's Fendi. I still love this bag which I got over 2 years ago.


----------



## VertBronze

Silver Fendi x Porter Baguette. I must say that I’m getting a lot of use out of this bag. It’s quite practical and being nylon it’s durable for Vancouver weather.


----------



## averagejoe

VertBronze said:


> Silver Fendi x Porter Baguette. I must say that I’m getting a lot of use out of this bag. It’s quite practical and being nylon it’s durable for Vancouver weather.
> 
> View attachment 4575655


I love it! Now I know who bought the one showing at the Vancouver Fendi on the website . I was tempted to have Bloor St. transfer it into Toronto but I got a Gucci and a few pieces of Dior instead. Then the website showed that it sold at the boutique.


----------



## VertBronze

averagejoe said:


> I love it! Now I know who bought the one showing at the Vancouver Fendi on the website . I was tempted to have Bloor St. transfer it into Toronto but I got a Gucci and a few pieces of Dior instead. Then the website showed that it sold at the boutique.



They transferred it into the country specifically for me.  They even gave me this lovely gift. I love how great Fendi is to their clients.


----------



## averagejoe

VertBronze said:


> They transferred it into the country specifically for me.  They even gave me this lovely gift. I love how great Fendi is to their clients.
> 
> View attachment 4576708


W O W! I'm totally jealous! 

This also explains why the grey bag was indicated as not available in Canada at all, and then it suddenly appeared in stock in Vancouver, only to be sold out afterwards.


----------



## Prada Prince

View attachment 4578056

	

		
			
		

		
	
 I finally made the decision to go with the dove grey Strap Thru 

Absolutely love it! And I’ve been carrying the Baguette everywhere, it’s so durable, I don’t have to worry about it in inclement weather!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> View attachment 4578056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally made the decision to go with the dove grey Strap Thru
> 
> Absolutely love it! And I’ve been carrying the Baguette everywhere, it’s so durable, I don’t have to worry about it in inclement weather!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4578060


Good choice!!! Congratulations!

I decided against the Baguette. Went with a Gucci instead. It was tough because I still want the Baguette, but I like the Gucci more and can't afford both because I still want a ton of Dior men's stuff.


----------



## Prada Prince

Got a pair of Fendi trainers on sale in the Harvey Nichols shopping party!


----------



## Prada Prince

Wearing my Fendi Porter Baguette, shearling Strap Thru and monogram trainers...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Wearing my Fendi Porter Baguette, shearling Strap Thru and monogram trainers...
> 
> View attachment 4616420


Nice Fendi look! I love it!


----------



## Prada Prince

Another Fendi look during my trip to Barcelona!


----------



## averagejoe

I haven't purchased Fendi in long while, although I've been eyeing things, hoping they would go on sale. Almost pulled the trigger on these shoes at Matchesfashion for 15% off about a year ago, but I think I ended up buying something else.

Now a year later, I was able to get these for a better price. I know these can look dated by now based on the recognizable Fendi x Fila logo but I still really like them. They are also my first pair of super-chunky ugly "dad" shoes (unless the Valentino Bounce sneakers count), although I'm pretty sure the trend is on its way out already too. Here's hoping that I don't look super dated wearing these in the future:


----------



## Prada Prince

Saturday sauntering in Fendi...


----------



## Kuschelnudde

averagejoe said:


> I haven't purchased Fendi in long while, although I've been eyeing things, hoping they would go on sale. Almost pulled the trigger on these shoes at Matchesfashion for 15% off about a year ago, but I think I ended up buying something else.
> 
> Now a year later, I was able to get these for a better price. I know these can look dated by now based on the recognizable Fendi x Fila logo but I still really like them. They are also my first pair of super-chunky ugly "dad" shoes (unless the Valentino Bounce sneakers count), although I'm pretty sure the trend is on its way out already too. Here's hoping that I don't look super dated wearing these in the future:
> View attachment 4632736
> View attachment 4632737



To be honest, you always look well put-together and can probably pull them off even in 10 years. I guess the dad sneaker trend is here to stay for a few more years but regardless of that, wear what you want and screw the fashion police. I think they look cool and not even that chunky but after my pair of Triple S, nothing seems chunky any longer ;D

Would like to see them with a few of your outfits. Enjoy wearing them!


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> To be honest, you always look well put-together and can probably pull them off even in 10 years. I guess the dad sneaker trend is here to stay for a few more years but regardless of that, wear what you want and screw the fashion police. I think they look cool and not even that chunky but after my pair of Triple S, nothing seems chunky any longer ;D
> 
> Would like to see them with a few of your outfits. Enjoy wearing them!


Aww thanks! I do agree that seeing the ubiquitous Triple S has made even shoes I originally considered chunky look "normal". 

How are you liking your Triple S sneakers?


----------



## Kuschelnudde

averagejoe said:


> Aww thanks! I do agree that seeing the ubiquitous Triple S has made even shoes I originally considered chunky look "normal".
> 
> How are you liking your Triple S sneakers?



They don‘t go well with my winter coats imo so that’s why I haven’t worn them in winter.

I like them a lot because they are so ridiculous and literally look like garbage. To me the concept of releasing such an ugly shoe at such a price is still genius and insane. To me it’s a big joke and thats what I like about it - fashion does not always have to be serious. Having said that, I got them at 50% off and wouldn‘t have bought them at full price. Made in China, yeah right Balenciaga....


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> They don‘t go well with my winter coats imo so that’s why I haven’t worn them in winter.
> 
> I like them a lot because they are so ridiculous and literally look like garbage. To me the concept of releasing such an ugly shoe at such a price is still genius and insane. To me it’s a big joke and thats what I like about it - fashion does not always have to be serious. Having said that, I got them at 50% off and wouldn‘t have bought them at full price. Made in China, yeah right Balenciaga....


The made-in-China part is disappointing, especially at that price. At least you got them for 50% off. 

I couldn't believe how well these shoes sold, and also how they took fashion by storm. They changed the way sneakers looked from almost every brand.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

averagejoe said:


> The made-in-China part is disappointing, especially at that price. At least you got them for 50% off.
> 
> I couldn't believe how well these shoes sold, and also how they took fashion by storm. They changed the way sneakers looked from almost every brand.



It doesn't even stop there. Did you notice the 'used' look to make the Triple S intentionally look dirty? Well that's now starting to trickle down to other brands as well, Gucci Ace for example. Gsvalia truly created the ugly gift that keeps on giving


----------



## Wenjin

averagejoe said:


> The made-in-China part is disappointing, especially at that price. At least you got them for 50% off.
> 
> I couldn't believe how well these shoes sold, and also how they took fashion by storm. They changed the way sneakers looked from almost every brand.



I agree with you. Everywhere "made-in-China", if you don't pay attention, you can easily end up buying those fake replicas and that too for a high price. It's really bad.


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> It doesn't even stop there. Did you notice the 'used' look to make the Triple S intentionally look dirty? Well that's now starting to trickle down to other brands as well, Gucci Ace for example. Gsvalia truly created the ugly gift that keeps on giving


I actually like the distressed look. I got a pair of Gucci Screener shoes and I like how they are distressed. They don't look so preppy when they are distressed, which helps when I want a more rugged look. I also don't need to clean them to keep the white plastic parts looking white. 

I am generally a huge fan of distressed leather. The Dior Gaucho, John Varvatos, All Saints, some distressed Saint Laurent...


----------



## Londonboy

Haven't posted in a while. Hope you're all well!

FENDIROMA foxfur stole.
Mink ice cream cone charm.


----------



## averagejoe

Londonboy said:


> Haven't posted in a while. Hope you're all well!
> 
> FENDIROMA foxfur stole.
> Mink ice cream cone charm.
> View attachment 4638708


Loving all your Fendi accessories! The stole and charm are so fuzzy and adorable!


----------



## MrChris

Went to see the new SS20 collection today and ended up with this little treat. I'm in love with the Camo FF logo design! This wallet was printed calf leather, while a lot of the other SLGs and bags with the Camo FF print were on nylon/canvas fabric. 

What do you think?


----------



## Londonboy

Dunno about you guys, but for SLG, exotics only.
Grown out of nylons and monograms years ago.
To each of their own I guess.


----------



## Londonboy

Poncho mania


----------



## csetcos

Londonboy said:


> View attachment 4639861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poncho mania



Love this so much!  I have this poncho but have not worn it yet.  You’ve inspired me to wear it tomorrow!!!


----------



## Londonboy

More poncho shots !




I love this mink strap


----------



## averagejoe

Londonboy said:


> More poncho shots !
> View attachment 4656986
> 
> 
> 
> I love this mink strap
> View attachment 4656989


Great mod shots!


----------



## Londonboy

I know it's not Fendi, but my red gold black coordination re Chinese New Year one of my favourite clutches that I still use a lot.


----------



## averagejoe

Londonboy said:


> View attachment 4659552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not Fendi, but my red gold black coordination re Chinese New Year one of my favourite clutches that I still use a lot.


Wow your Rolex bezel coordinates with your sweater!


----------



## kevnick80

Hey guys. New to this forum. 
I’m completely in love with the Peekaboo. Saw this gold in Venice last month and really want to push the button.


----------



## averagejoe

kevnick80 said:


> Hey guys. New to this forum.
> I’m completely in love with the Peekaboo. Saw this gold in Venice last month and really want to push the button.


I love it! I think you should get it. My Selleria Peekaboo is one of my most prized bags in my collection. It was my dream bag at one point, and I'm really glad I own one now.


----------



## kevnick80

averagejoe said:


> I love it! I think you should get it. My Selleria Peekaboo is one of my most prized bags in my collection. It was my dream bag at one point, and I'm really glad I own one now.



I think I may just have to. I’ve been spending mostly on Louis Vuitton and my husband loves Dior. Time to branch out.


----------



## Londonboy

I love the metal gold eyes, maybe I'm bias cause I have them too lol

Valentine night out with friends.


----------



## kevnick80

Londonboy said:


> I love the metal gold eyes, maybe I'm bias cause I have them too lol
> 
> Valentine night out with friends.
> View attachment 4669461



What gold eyes do you have?


----------



## averagejoe

I shared this on the Dudes and their Diors thread but I wanted to share it here, too. I still love my Peekaboo


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about in St James’s Park with my Baguette.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Out and about in St James’s Park with my Baguette.
> 
> View attachment 4686888


Looks so easy to use! I love the Gucci velvet duffle bag that I got instead of this when I was choosing between these two, but while I have no regrets, I do think that I would get a lot more use out of this Fendi than the Gucci (I've only used to Gucci twice).


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Looks so easy to use! I love the Gucci velvet duffle bag that I got instead of this when I was choosing between these two, but while I have no regrets, I do think that I would get a lot more use out of this Fendi than the Gucci (I've only used to Gucci twice).


Yeah I love it so much!


----------



## Edia

Lemme post too~☆






I started attaching my Bagbug to the strap buckle. Idk, I just find the bag to be soooo wide, that I felt it looked weird when attached to the sides of the bag :/


----------



## averagejoe

Edia said:


> Lemme post too~☆
> 
> View attachment 4706818
> View attachment 4706820
> View attachment 4706821
> 
> 
> I started attaching my Bagbug to the strap buckle. Idk, I just find the bag to be soooo wide, that I felt it looked weird when attached to the sides of the bag :/


I like how it looks on the strap, actually. Never considered that before. Accessorizing straps seems to be a trend now with Prada and LV.

The bag is a bit wide, but if it is too narrow then it looks like a laptop case or a briefcase.


----------



## bagsrightnow

beautiful pics! Never considered attaching the bagbug onto the strap before but it looks good! Love the scarf over the handle too!


----------



## Edia

sirdonulus said:


> beautiful pics! Never considered attaching the bagbug onto the strap before but it looks good! Love the scarf over the handle too!



thank you :3 I had that Twilly for quite some time, but no bag to attache it to :/ but I thought it went rather well with the bag ;3



averagejoe said:


> I like how it looks on the strap, actually. Never considered that before. Accessorizing straps seems to be a trend now with Prada and LV.
> The bag is a bit wide, but if it is too narrow then it looks like a laptop case or a briefcase.



Thank you :3
honestly, it's an oversized, less practical briefcase imo XD but I love it nonetheless


----------



## Kodi325

Ordered this guy today, i'm thinking it will be perfect for grab and go. Usually go for full zucca but this will be my first time with leather, looks sturdy enough to no baby. 

Kodi-


----------



## averagejoe

Kodi325 said:


> Ordered this guy today, i'm thinking it will be perfect for grab and go. Usually go for full zucca but this will be my first time with leather, looks sturdy enough to no baby.
> 
> Kodi-


This is very nice! Selleria leather is absolutely wonderful. I find it very worry-free and easy-to-use.


----------



## rajparabansi

Hey guys, new member here!
I've been an LV lover for quite a long time but recently started getting into Fendi bags. I'm interested in buying a peekaboo iconic fit in black with the gold or silver eyes, haven't decided which one yet. I was wondering if you guys have any tips for getting one on sale, however I'm also thinking they might not be included in an end of season sale since they're classics. Any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## averagejoe

rajparabansi said:


> Hey guys, new member here!
> I've been an LV lover for quite a long time but recently started getting into Fendi bags. I'm interested in buying a peekaboo iconic fit in black with the gold or silver eyes, haven't decided which one yet. I was wondering if you guys have any tips for getting one on sale, however I'm also thinking they might not be included in an end of season sale since they're classics. Any tips would be appreciated!


They have gotten much harder to get on sale, in my opinion. Ssense used to carry Peekaboo bags all the time, and would get marked down a tiny bit before selling out. But I think Fendi restricted the sales of their Peekaboos on third-party retailers, which meant that it became harder to find a Peekaboo for sale on a platform that isn't operated by Fendi, let alone get them at a discount.


----------



## rajparabansi

averagejoe said:


> They have gotten much harder to get on sale, in my opinion. Ssense used to carry Peekaboo bags all the time, and would get marked down a tiny bit before selling out. But I think Fendi restricted the sales of their Peekaboos on third-party retailers, which meant that it became harder to find a Peekaboo for sale on a platform that is operated by Fendi, let alone get them at a discount.



Thanks for the info, good confirmation for what I was already thinking. I'm having a hard time justifying the $4800 price tag since I'm seeing a current resale value of $900-$2500. Maybe I'll just have to wait until I see one pre-loved.


----------



## trunkdevil

Does anyone know if either of these Baguettes were produced/still available? My Fendi SA has gone MIA


----------



## VertBronze

lvisland said:


> Does anyone know if either of these Baguettes were produced/still available? My Fendi SA has gone MIA
> 
> View attachment 4795294
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795295



The brown was definitely produced.  I'm not sure about the multicolour one. Fendi is pretty good about producing most fur items that come down the runway, often just in extremely limited quantities.  You would need to reach out to an SA about availability, since it is past season.  I've found they can often transfer from other parts of the world if there is one hidden somewhere.

Edit: Sorry, I just noticed the first photo is FW2020.  You should definitely request that now if it is something you want.  I imagine they can hunt it down for you.


----------



## trunkdevil

VertBronze said:


> The brown was definitely produced.  I'm not sure about the multicolour one. Fendi is pretty good about producing most fur items that come down the runway, often just in extremely limited quantities.  You would need to reach out to an SA about availability, since it is past season.  I've found they can often transfer from other parts of the world if there is one hidden somewhere.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, I just noticed the first photo is FW2020.  You should definitely request that now if it is something you want.  I imagine they can hunt it down for you.


Thank you! Hopefully I can find a new SA over the phone.


----------



## Markymark7

Just flexing my peekaboo


----------



## memo.alive

What do you guys think about using regular baguettes? I just bought a really cool Selleria silver one with silver hardware and I’m obsessed! It’s pre-loved and I just can’t, I love it. If I’m lucky (and if I happen to have enough budget) I might get a new one like my PB (military green Roman leather on the outside and yellow flap on the inside) from the men’s collection.

It will come down to the store manager’s luck to ask the country buyer to send the baguette to the country (unfortunately all of the things I tend to inquire about at the store are products that are not planned to be included in the country’s stock buy).

When I have decent pictures of my baguette I’ll post some here.


----------



## trunkdevil

Mini Baguette Trunk. Adore it!!


----------



## averagejoe

lvisland said:


> Mini Baguette Trunk. Adore it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4925412


OMG I love this bag!!!


----------



## Highendlessbag

Hey guys! New bag addict here. Loving all your Fendi bags. Actually I love most premier bags. My goal is to obtain a classic timeless piece from each premier brand. I have been shopping lately and need your opinion about these 2 bags. Are they considered timeless? Or will they get dated over time? The Peekaboo iconic medium has nylon exterior. What do you think about nylon construction?

I will be using this peekaboo more for work but I guess it works for casual getup too?
Regarding the travel bag. Do you think logomania will get outdated? I have looked at vintage fendi bags and they have always had a form of logomania over the years so I think this design is a classic quintessential Fendi? Maybe I am wrong but let me know what you think please.


----------



## averagejoe

Highendlessbag said:


> Hey guys! New bag addict here. Loving all your Fendi bags. Actually I love most premier bags. My goal is to obtain a classic timeless piece from each premier brand. I have been shopping lately and need your opinion about these 2 bags. Are they considered timeless? Or will they get dated over time? The Peekaboo iconic medium has nylon exterior. What do you think about nylon construction?
> 
> I will be using this peekaboo more for work but I guess it works for casual getup too?
> Regarding the travel bag. Do you think logomania will get outdated? I have looked at vintage fendi bags and they have always had a form of logomania over the years so I think this design is a classic quintessential Fendi? Maybe I am wrong but let me know what you think please.


Unfortunately I wouldn't go for either of these particular styles. The nylon version doesn't resemble a Peekaboo bag very much at all. As for the logo bag, I like Gucci and Dior vintage logo, but this one just doesn't do it. It seems to follow the trend rather than set it. Maybe there isn't enough done to it to make it look like a modern bag, but with vintage style.

If you want a Fendi bag, then I suggest a men's Baguette or the leather Peekaboo bags. The leather ones in the "fit" designs are smaller and also more affordable than some of their larger leather options. The problem that Fendi has (in my opinion) is that in some of their reiterations of the Peekaboo, the bag doesn't resemble the Peekaboo at all, except for the fact that the front of the bag can drop down, and there is a middle separator in the bag.

I absolutely love the men's Baguette, too, especially in nylon, but I keep getting distracted by other brands.


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> What do you guys think about using regular baguettes? I just bought a really cool Selleria silver one with silver hardware and I’m obsessed! It’s pre-loved and I just can’t, I love it. If I’m lucky (and if I happen to have enough budget) I might get a new one like my PB (military green Roman leather on the outside and yellow flap on the inside) from the men’s collection.
> 
> It will come down to the store manager’s luck to ask the country buyer to send the baguette to the country (unfortunately all of the things I tend to inquire about at the store are products that are not planned to be included in the country’s stock buy).
> 
> When I have decent pictures of my baguette I’ll post some here.


Missed your post here somehow. The new men's Baguette looks like the women's one except now (for both genders) the bag can also be worn as a bum bag. 

The silver Selleria one sounds amazing!


----------



## Highendlessbag

averagejoe said:


> Unfortunately I wouldn't go for either of these particular styles. The nylon version doesn't resemble a Peekaboo bag very much at all. As for the logo bag, I like Gucci and Dior vintage logo, but this one just doesn't do it. It seems to follow the trend rather than set it. Maybe there isn't enough done to it to make it look like a modern bag, but with vintage style.
> 
> If you want a Fendi bag, then I suggest a men's Baguette or the leather Peekaboo bags. The leather ones in the "fit" designs are smaller and also more affordable than some of their larger leather options. The problem that Fendi has (in my opinion) is that in some of their reiterations of the Peekaboo, the bag doesn't resemble the Peekaboo at all, except for the fact that the front of the bag can drop down, and there is a middle separator in the bag.
> 
> I absolutely love the men's Baguette, too, especially in nylon, but I keep getting distracted by other brands.



I love your Dior bag by the way. The colour is stunning.

I have been humming and hawing over those 2 bags for a few days now. Somehow I just cannot pull the plug. Lately I have been extra careful about which bags to buy as I just spent, over the past few months, bank-breaking amount of money on 19 bags, impulse buying so to speak, or maybe retail therapy?, 19 bags from premier brands without much research or thought except they all look, in my eyes, amazing. But now I have to switch gear from buying what I think is pretty into buying what I hope will be something I could wear in years to come, something classic. Speaking of classic, do you think this peekaboo iconic medium belongs to that category?


----------



## averagejoe

Highendlessbag said:


> I love your Dior bag by the way. The colour is stunning.
> 
> I have been humming and hawing over those 2 bags for a few days now. Somehow I just cannot pull the plug. Lately I have been extra careful about which bags to buy as I just spent, over the past few months, bank-breaking amount of money on 19 bags, impulse buying so to speak, or maybe retail therapy?, 19 bags from premier brands without much research or thought except they all look, in my eyes, amazing. But now I have to switch gear from buying what I think is pretty into buying what I hope will be something I could wear in years to come, something classic. Speaking of classic, do you think this peekaboo iconic medium belongs to that category?


Yes I do have this Selleria Peekaboo (without the eyes). Here is mine: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fendi-fellas.962133/page-114#post-33662078

A lot of my posts in this thread are of that one Peekaboo. I still love it, although the trend of smaller bags has gotten me and the Peekaboo is a bit large to use at a time when my hands are being sanitized all the time (I love carrying the bag with the top handle, but the sanitizer can destroy the handle over time even if it is dried as it leaves a film on the hands which transfers to the handle).

Wow you got 19 bags in a few months?! It took me years to get my collection, and I've made several mistakes. I'm sure I'm still making those mistakes. I sometimes buy into hype, and then worry that it looks dated as I'm not sure if I love the style myself. It used to be with sale bags. I would hit the seasonal sales and buy bags just because they were on sale, but ended up not using them much. I still get really tempted by sales, but I'm more careful now as I sold a lot of those bags at a huge loss (even though I got them on discount). The two Fendi Monster bags I got were full priced and at the time, they were selling so fast that I was lucky to snag them. But I hardly used them, especially the Monster backpack. I don't use backpacks very often. They're my least favourite style of bag. The nylon tote was cute, but without a detachable strap (which they later added to the style), it was hard to use the bag and keep my hands free when I needed them to be. At least the Peekaboo has that option. 

Besides, my closet is running out of room, with all the shoes and clothes as well. Some bags are now in boxes under my bed!

Which bags did you get? I'm curious to see what you got! I totally get what you mean when you say that your bags all look amazing. Even the bags I sold, I think they look great, and I know why I got them, but they aren't practical, or I've grown to like something else and I can afford to let the style go.


----------



## PaulS90

Hello, I'm pretty new here, only followed this thread in the background. Long story short, I'm a pretty small guy so accessories have really been an addiction for me, especially Fendi bags! Mostly because the most of clothing is usually too big for me, even in the smallest sizes...

My Fendi bags Journey started with a Monster Tote which I still own today since it's my first luxury bag and I cannot part with it even though he's pretty roughed up, I'm still in love with the monster/bag bugs collection.



After a while I noticed the Lui Briefcase and fell in love with it, maybe I saw it in this thread, can't remember since it's a while ago. So I got one...



But the more I read and all the photos I saw in this thread I started an obsession to get my DREAM BAG, the Peekaboo iconic medium. If it's okay I kindly want to blame both averegejoe and memo.live for that. First I really wanted the one with yellow eyes but the years passed and I couldn't find one at the "right" price for me. But last year I found the one with black eyes preloved, but in brand new condition and I thought I should spoil myself since it was my 30th birthday.



When it arrived I got obsessed with the Selleria leather and started to hunt down more bags! Maybe unnecessary, but I couldn't resist when I found a shopper tote in this awesome leather. And this was only maybe 6 months after purchasing my beloved Peekaboo.



Now I started to feel that I only have big bags, nothing to wear when I just wanted to go out with wallet, keys and phone kind of bag. But there it was, recently re-released Baguette but for men. I think I got lucky since I found mine on sale, and I really have to say that it is a super convenient bag! And I love that it's in nylon so it's kind of care free and nothing I really need to worry about if it rains. 



Just about the same time as I bought the baguette I felt that my Lui bag wasn't in use too much, maybe because it's a pretty similar bag to the Peekaboo in size and color! So I sold it... But THEN... I really didn't think this of all would happen, but only a few weeks after I sold it I found a new one, pre-owned in the Selleria leather and BLUE ( never thought I was gonna own other colors than black). But the price was too good and I really do like the design of the Lui. 
After it arrived I was really happy that I took the chance, the blue color is such a pop in my collection, and I really like how it looks with the yellow light bulb.



I'm sorry for a very long post but I just wanted to show what this thread have done to my addiction  Hopefully this thread will come alive a bit more since I often don't find any guys sharing my obsession, especially here in Sweden, in a small town...

/ Paul


----------



## victoroliveira

PaulS90 said:


> Hello, I'm pretty new here, only followed this thread in the background. Long story short, I'm a pretty small guy so accessories (mostly bags) have really been an addiction for me, especially Fendi bags! Mostly because the most of clothing is usually too big for me, even in the smallest sizes...
> 
> My Fendi bags Journey started with a Monster Tote which I still own today since it's my first luxury bag and I cannot part with it even though he's pretty roughed up, I'm still in love with the monster/bag bugs collection.
> View attachment 5072489
> 
> 
> After a while I noticed the Lui Briefcase and fell in love with it, maybe I saw it in this thread, can't remember since it's a while ago. So I got one...
> View attachment 5072505
> 
> 
> But the more I read and all the photos I saw in this thread I started an obsession to get my DREAM BAG, the Peekaboo iconic medium. If it's okay I kindly want to blame both averegejoe and memo.live for that. First I really wanted the one with yellow eyes but the years passed and I couldn't find one at the "right" price for me. But last year I found the one with black eyes preloved, but in brand new condition and I thought I should spoil myself since it was my 30th birthday.
> View attachment 5072513
> 
> 
> When it arrived I got obsessed with the Selleria leather and started to hunt down more bags! Maybe unnecessary, but I couldn't resist when I found a shopper tote in this awesome leather. And this was only maybe 6 months after purchasing my beloved Peekaboo.
> View attachment 5072521
> 
> 
> Now I started to feel that I only have big bags, nothing to wear when I just wanted to go out with wallet, keys and phone kind of bag. But there it was, recently re-released Baguette but for men. I think I got lucky since I found mine on sale, and I really have to say that it is a super convenient bag! And I love that it's in nylon so it's kind of care free and nothing I really need to worry about if it rains.
> View attachment 5072531
> 
> 
> Just about the same time as I bought the baguette I felt that my Lui bag wasn't in use too much, maybe because it's a pretty similar bag to the Peekaboo in size and color! So I sold it... But THEN... I really didn't think this of all would happen, but only a few weeks after I sold it I found a new one, pre-owned in the Selleria leather and BLUE ( never thought I was gonna own other colors than black). But the price was too good and I really do like the design of the Lui.
> After it arrived I was really happy that I took the chance, the blue color is such a pop in my collection, and I really like how it looks with the yellow light bulb.
> View attachment 5072540
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for a very long post but I just wanted to show what this thread have done to my addiction  Hopefully this thread will come alive a bit more since I often don't find any guys sharing my obsession, especially here in Sweden, in a small town...
> 
> / Paul


I loved it!!
I’m thinking about a Lui bag, but I’m still not sure. I just got a Kelly 32 and smaller bags are perfect for my lifestyle nowadays.. I know there’s a mini Lui bag, they are very hard to find.


----------



## PaulS90

victoroliveira said:


> I loved it!!
> I’m thinking about a Lui bag, but I’m still not sure. I just got a Kelly 32 and smaller bags are perfect for my lifestyle nowadays.. I know there’s a mini Lui bag, they are very hard to find.


I can really relate to that now, I'm mostly using my baguette these days but when things are going back to "normal-ish" I'm pretty sure my other bags will be used a lot more. 

The mini Lui is also really good looking! Love that they actually made them in a smaller size as well. Sadly I've seen these go for more than the big ones... I've seen a few on Vestiaire but they are in Hong Kong so that will definitely add some to the price, even though it's far less priced than a Kelly 32!


----------



## averagejoe

PaulS90 said:


> Hello, I'm pretty new here, only followed this thread in the background. Long story short, I'm a pretty small guy so accessories have really been an addiction for me, especially Fendi bags! Mostly because the most of clothing is usually too big for me, even in the smallest sizes...
> 
> My Fendi bags Journey started with a Monster Tote which I still own today since it's my first luxury bag and I cannot part with it even though he's pretty roughed up, I'm still in love with the monster/bag bugs collection.
> View attachment 5072489
> 
> 
> After a while I noticed the Lui Briefcase and fell in love with it, maybe I saw it in this thread, can't remember since it's a while ago. So I got one...
> View attachment 5072505
> 
> 
> But the more I read and all the photos I saw in this thread I started an obsession to get my DREAM BAG, the Peekaboo iconic medium. If it's okay I kindly want to blame both averegejoe and memo.live for that. First I really wanted the one with yellow eyes but the years passed and I couldn't find one at the "right" price for me. But last year I found the one with black eyes preloved, but in brand new condition and I thought I should spoil myself since it was my 30th birthday.
> View attachment 5072513
> 
> 
> When it arrived I got obsessed with the Selleria leather and started to hunt down more bags! Maybe unnecessary, but I couldn't resist when I found a shopper tote in this awesome leather. And this was only maybe 6 months after purchasing my beloved Peekaboo.
> View attachment 5072521
> 
> 
> Now I started to feel that I only have big bags, nothing to wear when I just wanted to go out with wallet, keys and phone kind of bag. But there it was, recently re-released Baguette but for men. I think I got lucky since I found mine on sale, and I really have to say that it is a super convenient bag! And I love that it's in nylon so it's kind of care free and nothing I really need to worry about if it rains.
> View attachment 5072531
> 
> 
> Just about the same time as I bought the baguette I felt that my Lui bag wasn't in use too much, maybe because it's a pretty similar bag to the Peekaboo in size and color! So I sold it... But THEN... I really didn't think this of all would happen, but only a few weeks after I sold it I found a new one, pre-owned in the Selleria leather and BLUE ( never thought I was gonna own other colors than black). But the price was too good and I really do like the design of the Lui.
> After it arrived I was really happy that I took the chance, the blue color is such a pop in my collection, and I really like how it looks with the yellow light bulb.
> View attachment 5072540
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for a very long post but I just wanted to show what this thread have done to my addiction  Hopefully this thread will come alive a bit more since I often don't find any guys sharing my obsession, especially here in Sweden, in a small town...
> 
> / Paul


Wow you have quite the Fendi collection! How did you manage to get the men's Baguette on sale? I haven't seen it on any authorized retailer's websites, so I won't be able to get it unless somehow Fendi puts it on sale. I love how you styled it with that Pikachu top with the matching yellow. I also love how you paired your blue Lui bag with that light bulb charm. Very Fendi!

The same thing started to happen to my Monster nylon tote, with the bubbling. I sold it in case the problem got worse, as it was very minimal on mine and only in a very small spot on the side. I was pretty bummed out that they chose to glue the front layer to a backing, which will inevitably show bubbling with time and use. I rather they use coated canvas for this bag instead of nylon that has been glued to a backing. 

I currently have my two Bag Bugs, a few pairs of Fendi shoes, a men's Zig Zag StrapYou, and a men's Peekaboo Iconic, but that's all the Fendi I have now. I even sold the Monster backpack because it sags really easily and the face gets deformed. Plus I don't use backpacks very often, and have been avoiding getting backpacks ever since. This is why I haven't been contributing here as much.

I still love Fendi, and I'm eyeing the men's Baguette (almost got it once, but Gucci won that time) and also the new Peekaboo Iseeyou in the small size. I'm obsessed with that bag, although it is priced very high for a small bag. If Dior and YSL don't fully take my money, I'll see if I can put some money aside for this Peekaboo.

I also tried on the yellow box bag (resembles the Fendi box) in early April when it came back in stock, and I wanted so badly to love it, but it looked really odd on me somehow. Not really my style I guess.


----------



## J.T.

PaulS90 said:


> Hello, I'm pretty new here, only followed this thread in the background. Long story short, I'm a pretty small guy so accessories have really been an addiction for me, especially Fendi bags! Mostly because the most of clothing is usually too big for me, even in the smallest sizes...
> 
> My Fendi bags Journey started with a Monster Tote which I still own today since it's my first luxury bag and I cannot part with it even though he's pretty roughed up, I'm still in love with the monster/bag bugs collection.
> View attachment 5072489
> 
> 
> After a while I noticed the Lui Briefcase and fell in love with it, maybe I saw it in this thread, can't remember since it's a while ago. So I got one...
> View attachment 5072505
> 
> 
> But the more I read and all the photos I saw in this thread I started an obsession to get my DREAM BAG, the Peekaboo iconic medium. If it's okay I kindly want to blame both averegejoe and memo.live for that. First I really wanted the one with yellow eyes but the years passed and I couldn't find one at the "right" price for me. But last year I found the one with black eyes preloved, but in brand new condition and I thought I should spoil myself since it was my 30th birthday.
> View attachment 5072513
> 
> 
> When it arrived I got obsessed with the Selleria leather and started to hunt down more bags! Maybe unnecessary, but I couldn't resist when I found a shopper tote in this awesome leather. And this was only maybe 6 months after purchasing my beloved Peekaboo.
> View attachment 5072521
> 
> 
> Now I started to feel that I only have big bags, nothing to wear when I just wanted to go out with wallet, keys and phone kind of bag. But there it was, recently re-released Baguette but for men. I think I got lucky since I found mine on sale, and I really have to say that it is a super convenient bag! And I love that it's in nylon so it's kind of care free and nothing I really need to worry about if it rains.
> View attachment 5072531
> 
> 
> Just about the same time as I bought the baguette I felt that my Lui bag wasn't in use too much, maybe because it's a pretty similar bag to the Peekaboo in size and color! So I sold it... But THEN... I really didn't think this of all would happen, but only a few weeks after I sold it I found a new one, pre-owned in the Selleria leather and BLUE ( never thought I was gonna own other colors than black). But the price was too good and I really do like the design of the Lui.
> After it arrived I was really happy that I took the chance, the blue color is such a pop in my collection, and I really like how it looks with the yellow light bulb.
> View attachment 5072540
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for a very long post but I just wanted to show what this thread have done to my addiction  Hopefully this thread will come alive a bit more since I often don't find any guys sharing my obsession, especially here in Sweden, in a small town...
> 
> / Paul


Fantastic collection! Really great bags!


----------



## memo.alive

PaulS90 said:


> Hello, I'm pretty new here, only followed this thread in the background. Long story short, I'm a pretty small guy so accessories have really been an addiction for me, especially Fendi bags! Mostly because the most of clothing is usually too big for me, even in the smallest sizes...
> 
> My Fendi bags Journey started with a Monster Tote which I still own today since it's my first luxury bag and I cannot part with it even though he's pretty roughed up, I'm still in love with the monster/bag bugs collection.
> View attachment 5072489
> 
> 
> After a while I noticed the Lui Briefcase and fell in love with it, maybe I saw it in this thread, can't remember since it's a while ago. So I got one...
> View attachment 5072505
> 
> 
> But the more I read and all the photos I saw in this thread I started an obsession to get my DREAM BAG, the Peekaboo iconic medium. If it's okay I kindly want to blame both averegejoe and memo.live for that. First I really wanted the one with yellow eyes but the years passed and I couldn't find one at the "right" price for me. But last year I found the one with black eyes preloved, but in brand new condition and I thought I should spoil myself since it was my 30th birthday.
> View attachment 5072513
> 
> 
> When it arrived I got obsessed with the Selleria leather and started to hunt down more bags! Maybe unnecessary, but I couldn't resist when I found a shopper tote in this awesome leather. And this was only maybe 6 months after purchasing my beloved Peekaboo.
> View attachment 5072521
> 
> 
> Now I started to feel that I only have big bags, nothing to wear when I just wanted to go out with wallet, keys and phone kind of bag. But there it was, recently re-released Baguette but for men. I think I got lucky since I found mine on sale, and I really have to say that it is a super convenient bag! And I love that it's in nylon so it's kind of care free and nothing I really need to worry about if it rains.
> View attachment 5072531
> 
> 
> Just about the same time as I bought the baguette I felt that my Lui bag wasn't in use too much, maybe because it's a pretty similar bag to the Peekaboo in size and color! So I sold it... But THEN... I really didn't think this of all would happen, but only a few weeks after I sold it I found a new one, pre-owned in the Selleria leather and BLUE ( never thought I was gonna own other colors than black). But the price was too good and I really do like the design of the Lui.
> After it arrived I was really happy that I took the chance, the blue color is such a pop in my collection, and I really like how it looks with the yellow light bulb.
> View attachment 5072540
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for a very long post but I just wanted to show what this thread have done to my addiction  Hopefully this thread will come alive a bit more since I often don't find any guys sharing my obsession, especially here in Sweden, in a small town...
> 
> / Paul


I'm in love with your baguette and your Lui bags, OMG, and that yellow strap with the baguette, did the bag come with it? I'm guessing no? Also the shearling light bulb, I NEED IT, hahaha.


----------



## PaulS90

averagejoe said:


> Wow you have quite the Fendi collection! How did you manage to get the men's Baguette on sale? I haven't seen it on any authorized retailer's websites, so I won't be able to get it unless somehow Fendi puts it on sale. I love how you styled it with that Pikachu top with the matching yellow. I also love how you paired your blue Lui bag with that light bulb charm. Very Fendi!
> 
> The same thing started to happen to my Monster nylon tote, with the bubbling. I sold it in case the problem got worse, as it was very minimal on mine and only in a very small spot on the side. I was pretty bummed out that they chose to glue the front layer to a backing, which will inevitably show bubbling with time and use. I rather they use coated canvas for this bag instead of nylon that has been glued to a backing.
> 
> I currently have my two Bag Bugs, a few pairs of Fendi shoes, a men's Zig Zag StrapYou, and a men's Peekaboo Iconic, but that's all the Fendi I have now. I even sold the Monster backpack because it sags really easily and the face gets deformed. Plus I don't use backpacks very often, and have been avoiding getting backpacks ever since. This is why I haven't been contributing here as much.
> 
> I still love Fendi, and I'm eyeing the men's Baguette (almost got it once, but Gucci won that time) and also the new Peekaboo Iseeyou in the small size. I'm obsessed with that bag, although it is priced very high for a small bag. If Dior and YSL don't fully take my money, I'll see if I can put some money aside for this Peekaboo.
> 
> I also tried on the yellow box bag (resembles the Fendi box) in early April when it came back in stock, and I wanted so badly to love it, but it looked really odd on me somehow. Not really my style I guess.


Thanks! I was actually lucky enough to find the bag on a European platform for individual boutiques called Miinto, I was browsing through the site because they had an additional 25% off on every item that was on sale, and I'm a real sucker for finding stuff on sale! And there it was, the nylon Baguette at 40% off + the additional 25%! I have never ordered something that fast in my life before. 

Yeah, that is really the only downside with that tote, and the missing shoulder strap, but I don't think every tote need that. So no problems for me. Even though I don't use it too much I don't want to sell it, partly because of the probably low resale value it have now.

Yes I saw your zig zag StrapYou in the days when I was reading through the whole thread, I'm so jealous of that! I remember when I saw it on sale on Matchesfashion but I was too slow... But I do have some other Strap You's and a few bag charms! Maybe they'll come up here later. 
Sad to hear about the backpack because I've always liked that piece even though I also don't wear backpacks too often.

Well, after wearing my Baguette for a time now I really believe that everybody need one, haha. It really feels good quality for a nylon bag. And at the price point I got it it's definitely worth it! 
And I can agree on that the new Iseeyous are really cool, I love the fact that on the women's version you can change the inside panels, that is so smart! Or is this even possible on some of the men's? Need to check that out. (Edit: noticed that even the mini men's version have interchangeable panels!)

I think all the new box bags and shopper bags that looks like their packaging are really cool, but believe they all look best on display, maybe like some expensive interior at home.


----------



## PaulS90

J.T. said:


> Fantastic collection! Really great bags!


Thank you so much!


----------



## PaulS90

memo.alive said:


> I'm in love with your baguette and your Lui bags, OMG, and that yellow strap with the baguette, did the bag come with it? I'm guessing no? Also the shearling light bulb, I NEED IT, hahaha.


The Baguette is definitely a favourite right now, and YES! It does actually come with that strap, and with a thick nylon belt so it can be worn as a belt bag. But that just looked weird on me...
I only have the blue Lui right now because the black one felt too similar to my Peekaboo in size and color, but also a little because of the gun metal-ish hardware instead of silver. I'm more of a silver HW guy, it's easier to match all the straps and charms. And talking about the bulb, I love everything from Fendi with shearling, haha! It's so cozy!!


----------



## averagejoe

PaulS90 said:


> Thanks! I was actually lucky enough to find the bag on a European platform for individual boutiques called Miinto, I was browsing through the site because they had an additional 25% off on every item that was on sale, and I'm a real sucker for finding stuff on sale! And there it was, the nylon Baguette at 40% off + the additional 25%! I have never ordered something that fast in my life before.
> 
> Yeah, that is really the only downside with that tote, and the missing shoulder strap, but I don't think every tote need that. So no problems for me. Even though I don't use it too much I don't want to sell it, partly because of the probably low resale value it have now.
> 
> Yes I saw your zig zag StrapYou in the days when I was reading through the whole thread, I'm so jealous of that! I remember when I saw it on sale on Matchesfashion but I was too slow... But I do have some other Strap You's and a few bag charms! Maybe they'll come up here later.
> Sad to hear about the backpack because I've always liked that piece even though I also don't wear backpacks too often.
> 
> Well, after wearing my Baguette for a time now I really believe that everybody need one, haha. It really feels good quality for a nylon bag. And at the price point I got it it's definitely worth it!
> And I can agree on that the new Iseeyous are really cool, I love the fact that on the women's version you can change the inside panels, that is so smart! Or is this even possible on some of the men's? Need to check that out. (Edit: noticed that even the mini men's version have interchangeable panels!)
> 
> I think all the new box bags and shopper bags that looks like their packaging are really cool, but believe they all look best on display, maybe like some expensive interior at home.


The Isseyous for men have the same feature to switch the inner pocket, which is a wonderful selling point.

You're super lucky for getting that Baguette on sale. In Canada, and all the retailers I trust, Fendi has held back their men's Peekaboos and Baguettes from third party retailers so I can't find them on sale anymore. 

And yes! I was watching that StrapYou on Matches for a while, and when I saw the additional 20% off, I jumped on it, and watched it sell out shortly afterwards. I love how it looks! Definitely helps dress up my relatively plain Peekaboo.

If I still had the nylon Monster tote, I wouldn't get much use out of it (aside from the bubbling problem) because the shoulder strap is so important during this pandemic. I have a Bottega Veneta tote that is similar and doesn't have a strap, and I made the mistake of using it once last year when stores reopened and had to spend time cleaning off the grime from all the hand-sanitizer on the top handles. My requirement for all bags now is hands-free wearing, due to the insane amount of sanitizer that I have to use now.


----------



## averagejoe

PaulS90 said:


> The Baguette is definitely a favourite right now, and YES! It does actually come with that strap, and with a thick nylon belt so it can be worn as a belt bag. But that just looked weird on me...
> I only have the blue Lui right now because the black one felt too similar to my Peekaboo in size and color, but also a little because of the gun metal-ish hardware instead of silver. I'm more of a silver HW guy, it's easier to match all the straps and charms. And talking about the bulb, I love everything from Fendi with shearling, haha! It's so cozy!!


One of the selling points for the Baguette was that it could be converted to a belt bag. I love to have that option, and the cross-body option in case belt bags go out of style!


----------



## pocketpikachu

PaulS90 said:


> Hello, I'm pretty new here, only followed this thread in the background. Long story short, I'm a pretty small guy so accessories have really been an addiction for me, especially Fendi bags! Mostly because the most of clothing is usually too big for me, even in the smallest sizes...
> 
> My Fendi bags Journey started with a Monster Tote which I still own today since it's my first luxury bag and I cannot part with it even though he's pretty roughed up, I'm still in love with the monster/bag bugs collection.
> View attachment 5072489
> 
> 
> After a while I noticed the Lui Briefcase and fell in love with it, maybe I saw it in this thread, can't remember since it's a while ago. So I got one...
> View attachment 5072505
> 
> 
> But the more I read and all the photos I saw in this thread I started an obsession to get my DREAM BAG, the Peekaboo iconic medium. If it's okay I kindly want to blame both averegejoe and memo.live for that. First I really wanted the one with yellow eyes but the years passed and I couldn't find one at the "right" price for me. But last year I found the one with black eyes preloved, but in brand new condition and I thought I should spoil myself since it was my 30th birthday.
> View attachment 5072513
> 
> 
> When it arrived I got obsessed with the Selleria leather and started to hunt down more bags! Maybe unnecessary, but I couldn't resist when I found a shopper tote in this awesome leather. And this was only maybe 6 months after purchasing my beloved Peekaboo.
> View attachment 5072521
> 
> 
> Now I started to feel that I only have big bags, nothing to wear when I just wanted to go out with wallet, keys and phone kind of bag. But there it was, recently re-released Baguette but for men. I think I got lucky since I found mine on sale, and I really have to say that it is a super convenient bag! And I love that it's in nylon so it's kind of care free and nothing I really need to worry about if it rains.
> View attachment 5072531
> 
> 
> Just about the same time as I bought the baguette I felt that my Lui bag wasn't in use too much, maybe because it's a pretty similar bag to the Peekaboo in size and color! So I sold it... But THEN... I really didn't think this of all would happen, but only a few weeks after I sold it I found a new one, pre-owned in the Selleria leather and BLUE ( never thought I was gonna own other colors than black). But the price was too good and I really do like the design of the Lui.
> After it arrived I was really happy that I took the chance, the blue color is such a pop in my collection, and I really like how it looks with the yellow light bulb.
> View attachment 5072540
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for a very long post but I just wanted to show what this thread have done to my addiction  Hopefully this thread will come alive a bit more since I often don't find any guys sharing my obsession, especially here in Sweden, in a small town...
> 
> / Paul


That is a fantastic collection you have there!


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Just wanted to share a new addition. I didn’t expect to buy a baguette but this one was 50% off and for that price point it was a no brainer. It‘s the perfect size for essentials and the nylon makes it somewhat more durable.


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> Just wanted to share a new addition. I didn’t expect to buy a baguette but this one was 50% off and for that price point it was a no brainer. It‘s the perfect size for essentials and the nylon makes it somewhat more durable.


50% off?! Canada is SO bad for getting Fendis on discount. So jealous!

Definitely a no-brainer!


----------



## Kuschelnudde

averagejoe said:


> 50% off?! Canada is SO bad for getting Fendis on discount. So jealous!
> 
> Definitely a no-brainer!



To be honest I was in disbelief myself to see a baguette on sale here in Europe. It was the last one and from a past season so they probably just wanted to get rid of it. (It’s 24s by the way, I can recommend the shop!)


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> To be honest I was in disbelief myself to see a baguette on sale here in Europe. It was the last one and from a past season so they probably just wanted to get rid of it. (It’s 24s by the way, I can recommend the shop!)


I checked 24s before for Fendi and it looked like it was operated out of the Fendi e-commerce website for Canada, with all the prices being identical unlike for Dior men. I'll definitely check again to see!


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> To be honest I was in disbelief myself to see a baguette on sale here in Europe. It was the last one and from a past season so they probably just wanted to get rid of it. (It’s 24s by the way, I can recommend the shop!)


I see the sale now after signing up. 30-50% off some Fendi pieces, and I see the Baguette backpack. Too bad it isn't the Baguette! You definitely snatched the last one!


----------



## Kuschelnudde

averagejoe said:


> I see the sale now after signing up. 30-50% off some Fendi pieces, and I see the Baguette backpack. Too bad it isn't the Baguette! You definitely snatched the last one!



Wow, I guess it was meant to be. I thought about buying this baguette a few months ago but found it to be too expensive for what it is.

Now it complements my fendi-fanboy look


----------



## averagejoe

Kuschelnudde said:


> Wow, I guess it was meant to be. I thought about buying this baguette a few months ago but found it to be too expensive for what it is.
> 
> Now it complements my fendi-fanboy look


I am a sucker for coordinating brand looks! Absolutely loving your look! Your version of the logo T-shirt matches the bag perfectly!


----------



## DiorOrDie

Hi, I'm desperately looking for a Fendi Cage Baguette large size in coated Zucca canvas and I haven't been able to find it ANYWHERE in the US? Could any of you help me out with locating one?


----------



## averagejoe

DiorOrDie said:


> Hi, I'm desperately looking for a Fendi Cage Baguette large size in coated Zucca canvas and I haven't been able to find it ANYWHERE in the US? Could any of you help me out with locating one?


I had to look up what a Cage Baguette was, and it is a nice "harness" with the bag. Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## DiorOrDie

averagejoe said:


> I had to look up what a Cage Baguette was, and it is a nice "harness" with the bag. Good luck on your hunt!


Thank you!


----------



## duggi84

DiorOrDie said:


> Hi, I'm desperately looking for a Fendi Cage Baguette large size in coated Zucca canvas and I haven't been able to find it ANYWHERE in the US? Could any of you help me out with locating one?



I DM’d you earlier in the week.  I’m looking at one tomorrow alongside a By The Way Mini (I’ll likely get the latter).  If you want me to put you in contact with my rep, let me know.  It’s the last one in the US.  Large Zucca Baguette with the White Cage.


----------



## duggi84

I honestly didn’t think I’d love either of them enough, but the  green By The Way Mini was both better-built and a more perfect size than I expected, so I took it home!

The large Cage Baguette was pretty cool, but too big for what I wanted right now.  It was also surprisingly floppy overall.  I liked it’s style though.  Apparently it’s the last Cage Baguette in-stock in the US.


----------



## DiorOrDie

duggi84 said:


> I honestly didn’t think I’d love either of them enough, but the  green By The Way Mini was both better-built and a more perfect size than I expected, so I took it home!
> 
> The large Cage Baguette was pretty cool, but too big for what I wanted right now.  It was also surprisingly floppy overall.  I liked it’s style though.  Apparently it’s the last Cage Baguette in-stock in the US.
> 
> View attachment 5102406
> View attachment 5102407
> View attachment 5102408
> View attachment 5102409
> View attachment 5102410


Hi! Thanks Duggi for DM-ing, I've been working overtime and so was practically a Zombie (yes I was working over the weekend, pathetic, I know.)  Anyhoo, thank you so much for the information, but I've actually been looking for the one with the brown cage, I guess I should have been more specific, my bad. I found a white as well as a suede on Ebay but sometimes, it's just the specific style or none, so yeah. Anyways, immense thanks for actually taking a pic of the bag on yourself, it's big but looks gorgeous on you (especially with those white pants!)


----------



## duggi84

DiorOrDie said:


> Hi! Thanks Duggi for DM-ing, I've been working overtime and so was practically a Zombie (yes I was working over the weekend, pathetic, I know.)  Anyhoo, thank you so much for the information, but I've actually been looking for the one with the brown cage, I guess I should have been more specific, my bad. I found a white as well as a suede on Ebay but sometimes, it's just the specific style or none, so yeah. Anyways, immense thanks for actually taking a pic of the bag on yourself, it's big but looks gorgeous on you (especially with those white pants!)



No worries at all, life gets busy and I understand!  Glad to post a pic to help out.  I will say, that after seeing/feeling it in person, I wasn't impressed.  If you haven't had one in your hands yet, you might be surprised how flimsy it feels in person.  Definitely did NOT feel worth the price to me.  And style is totally a personal choice!  The white looked cool to me, but know most people would prefer the darker cage on these =)


----------



## DiorOrDie

Thank you so much for understanding Duggi! I've no clue what day is today. But I'm glad you got to see it in person and feel that it isn't worth it, means a lot! The white seems a bit, cagey is the word I'm looking for I guess, in comparison to the brown. Would still love to look at it if you happen to come across it but seriously giving second thoughts about it now that I have your opinion.


----------



## duggi84

Went by the Fendi store today to look at a lot poncho I’ve been curious about…and ended up loving it and taking it home!  I’ve been looking for a hoodie replacement that’s just as easy to wear casually, but not so overplayed.  Definitely see myself wearing this a lot.

And I was thrilled to use my Fendi Vertical Box today.  I don’t take it out much because it’s not practical and seems easy to damage, but thought it looked good with today’s outfit.


----------



## averagejoe

I got a pair of Fendi shoes, hopefully to match a potential new Peekaboo one day:


----------



## trunkdevil

Anyone know the name of this bag/if this style is out yet? I swear I saw a red version before too


----------



## averagejoe

lvisland said:


> Anyone know the name of this bag/if this style is out yet? I swear I saw a red version before too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5115759


I don't know the name of this style but I just saw it on an Instagrammer yesterday. The style is interesting but I almost couldn't tell it was Fendi on that Instagram post.


----------



## averagejoe

I love these shoes! Couldn't resist! Gave away a bunch of older shoes, and somehow filled all of the empty space in the closets where the shoes used to belong with more shoes!


----------



## averagejoe

Got more Fendi pieces while trying to increase my Fendi collection! Reversible belt and pants.


----------



## averagejoe

I got this T-shirt, too! Should have taken a picture before I tried it on, because now it looks all wrinkled on the sleeves! It actually fit a lot tighter than I thought, despite being described as "relaxed-fitting through the body" and being in a size that was listed as one bigger than I normally get.


----------



## averagejoe

Got these today! I love them! My love for Fendi has reignited recently, hence all these recent Fendi posts. Same thing is happening with Prada. It all started with the Cloudbust Thunder shoes, which led to the Brique bag, and lots, lots more.


----------



## MrChris

Loving your recent additions!!!

Sharing my Fendi ring I picked up a few months ago. Love the classic FF logo cleverly designed with the clean opening to make it a bit more interesting on the hand! 






averagejoe said:


> Got these today! I love them! My love for Fendi has reignited recently, hence all these recent Fendi posts. Same thing is happening with Prada. It all started with the Cloudbust Thunder shoes, which led to the Brique bag, and lots, lots more.
> View attachment 5145425
> View attachment 5145426


----------



## averagejoe

MrChris said:


> Loving your recent additions!!!
> 
> Sharing my Fendi ring I picked up a few months ago. Love the classic FF logo cleverly designed with the clean opening to make it a bit more interesting on the hand!
> View attachment 5145745


The FF's forming a gap definitely makes it more interesting! Congratulations!

Do you find that their rings run on the larger size? Dior men's rings are huge! The small only fits on my thumb.


----------



## MrChris

averagejoe said:


> The FF's forming a gap definitely makes it more interesting! Congratulations!
> 
> Do you find that their rings run on the larger size? Dior men's rings are huge! The small only fits on my thumb.



I think they tend to run towards the larger size, definitely need to try them on first to make sure they'll fit whichever fingers you want to wear them on. Some of the designs I tried on were also huge, so it was a bit disappointing as the designs were stunning but looked ridiculous in proportion to my hands!


----------



## averagejoe

MrChris said:


> I think they tend to run towards the larger size, definitely need to try them on first to make sure they'll fit whichever fingers you want to wear them on. Some of the designs I tried on were also huge, so it was a bit disappointing as the designs were stunning but looked ridiculous in proportion to my hands!


I sometimes wonder how many guys actually have fingers that are that wide, or at least how many of their potential clients have such wide fingers!


----------



## DynoPno

averagejoe said:


> I got this T-shirt, too! Should have taken a picture before I tried it on, because now it looks all wrinkled on the sleeves! It actually fit a lot tighter than I thought, despite being described as "relaxed-fitting through the body" and being in a size that was listed as one bigger than I normally get.
> View attachment 5135979


I really like this.  I am thinking this will look good on women too.


----------



## averagejoe

DynoPno said:


> I really like this.  I am thinking this will look good on women too.


I agree! I think it would look great on women, especially oversized!


----------



## duggi84

I've had some very fun Fendi action lately!

This past weekend I wore my new Fendi Rain Stripes suit to a wedding, with a Thom Browne sleeveless shirt and an Hermès Maxi-Twilly Slim worn as an Ascot:













I also tried on the new cool, but slightly weird sweater thing while there getting fitted for the pants.  I'll spare you the photo of me just wearing the top piece  It actually fit well and was quite flattering, but it was so hot and those attached mittens were just a bit too far:




BUUUUUT I did come home with the micro/keychain version of their newest bag design!  I had no idea it came in that small a size and I instantly fell in love.  It barely holds my car fob (I have to squeeze it in), but it was too cute to pass-up:







And my Fendi Box came along for the ride:


----------



## averagejoe

duggi84 said:


> I've had some very fun Fendi action lately!
> 
> This past weekend I wore my new Fendi Rain Stripes suit to a wedding, with a Thom Browne sleeveless shirt and an Hermès Maxi-Twilly Slim worn as an Ascot:
> 
> View attachment 5149146
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149151
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149145
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149144
> 
> 
> I also tried on the new cool, but slightly weird sweater thing while there getting fitted for the pants.  I'll spare you the photo of me just wearing the top piece  It actually fit well and was quite flattering, but it was so hot and those attached mittens were just a bit too far:
> 
> View attachment 5149150
> 
> 
> BUUUUUT I did come home with the micro/keychain version of their newest bag design!  I had no idea it came in that small a size and I instantly fell in love.  It barely holds my car fob (I have to squeeze it in), but it was too cute to pass-up:
> 
> View attachment 5149148
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149149
> 
> 
> And my Fendi Box came along for the ride:
> 
> View attachment 5149147


Love your new First micro pouch! It is absolutely adorable! Certainly beats the BV Pouch which I already really like.

Great RTW acquisitions, too. The sweater looks quite futuristic!


----------



## duggi84

averagejoe said:


> Love your new First micro pouch! It is absolutely adorable! Certainly beats the BV Pouch which I already really like.
> 
> Great RTW acquisitions, too. The sweater looks quite futuristic!



Thanks!  I need to get a good shot wearing it during the day.  The chain actually makes a pretty perfect “gold” double wrap necklace.  I didn’t end up getting the sweater, I get too hot in them and knew I wouldn’t wear it.  If they’d just sold the top piece…maybe.  It looked pretty good by itself, but finding an appropriate place to wear it like that is another story haha!


----------



## duggi84

Greetings from foggy SF.  I’m considering getting the light colored version of this poncho…I wear it so much.


----------



## duggi84

Got my Peekaboo ISeeU today!!!!! I love it!


----------



## averagejoe

duggi84 said:


> Got my Peekaboo ISeeU today!!!!! I love it!
> 
> View attachment 5158808


Congratulations! I love this bag, and the colour you chose! So jealous! I want the smaller version but at this moment I can't seem to save up for it. After the recent sales did me in, I also just placed two pre-orders for DiorxSacai RTW. Sigh...


----------



## duggi84

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! I love this bag, and the colour you chose! So jealous! I want the smaller version but at this moment I can't seem to save up for it. After the recent sales did me in, I also just placed two pre-orders for DiorxSacai RTW. Sigh...



Thank you!  I totally get it though!  I really need to slow-down on Fendi after this for a few though...spent a lot more than expected there over the past two months.

The new Dior collections are quite cool!  I have definitely been tempted with a few things, but my pre-existing desires for certain Fendi and Hermès items have put a small pause on that.  I am waiting on a Dior Micro Saddle though...it should arrive next week finally


----------



## averagejoe

duggi84 said:


> Thank you!  I totally get it though!  I really need to slow-down on Fendi after this for a few though...spent a lot more than expected there over the past two months.
> 
> The new Dior collections are quite cool!  I have definitely been tempted with a few things, but my pre-existing desires for certain Fendi and Hermès items have put a small pause on that.  I am waiting on a Dior Micro Saddle though...it should arrive next week finally


Definitely a lot of temptation around. Spent a lot more on Fendi than I expected, too, as this is the most Fendi I have ever purchased. They have some amazing stuff, though, so it is totally understandable. 

I try to stick to a few brands only, and avoid some altogether because I have a weird tendency to match the looks by brand as well which can end up begetting more and more spending if I buy into a brand I don't already own. Doesn't seem to be slowing down my spending, though. Quite the opposite, actually.

The micro Saddle is so cute! Please share pics on the Dior forum once you receive it!


----------



## duggi84

averagejoe said:


> Definitely a lot of temptation around. Spent a lot more on Fendi than I expected, too, as this is the most Fendi I have ever purchased. They have some amazing stuff, though, so it is totally understandable.
> 
> I try to stick to a few brands only, and avoid some altogether because I have a weird tendency to match the looks by brand as well which can end up begetting more and more spending if I buy into a brand I don't already own. Doesn't seem to be slowing down my spending, though. Quite the opposite, actually.
> 
> The micro Saddle is so cute! Please share pics on the Dior forum once you receive it!



Oh I get it!  I basically close my eyes when my hubby brings me into YSL, LV or other places…I don’t need a new addiction   

I’ll def. post in the Dior forum!


----------



## J.T.

Hi Everyone!
Long time, no posting.

I have been screening the Fendi website for the SS22 collection (like every other day now). Looking for the micro baguettes shown on the runway. 

I can see that they have started to arrive, but only the ones you wear around the neck which doesn’t work for me and the colours are pretty neutral.

I am really looking for the stunning ones I saw on the runway with the chain strap. The metallic in particular 

Anyone have an idea when these might hit the stores or weather these actually only were concept pieces for the show? Will chains be sold separately?


----------



## averagejoe

J.T. said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Long time, no posting.
> 
> I have been screening the Fendi website for the SS22 collection (like every other day now). Looking for the micro baguettes shown on the runway.
> 
> I can see that they have started to arrive, but only the ones you wear around the neck which doesn’t work for me and the colours are pretty neutral.
> 
> I am really looking for the stunning ones I saw on the runway with the chain strap. The metallic in particular
> 
> Anyone have an idea when these might hit the stores or weather these actually only were concept pieces for the show? Will chains be sold separately?


Spring collection pieces usually arrive in January for most brands, and continue to arrive until March. Some markets will receive some pieces earlier, like in December. I'm wondering if the ones that have started to arrive are actually not considered to be part of this collection, and they were only shown with the models to further promote the bag, which sometimes happens.


----------



## J.T.

averagejoe said:


> Spring collection pieces usually arrive in January for most brands, and continue to arrive until March. Some markets will receive some pieces earlier, like in December. I'm wondering if the ones that have started to arrive are actually not considered to be part of this collection, and they were only shown with the models to further promote the bag, which sometimes happens.



thanks AJ I guess that makes sense that it will not be in stores before Dec.
Damn, I really want that piece though so will need to be on the look out 

On another note, have you or anyone on here seen the peekaboo essentially irl? I really like the size, kind of like the Loewe puzzle but without the difficult zipper. One thing however is that from experience flat, rigid handles are not the most comfortable, at least not my preference. ideally I would love a B35 or 40 but that is slightly out of reach for me unless I go in the second hand market…



			https://www.fendi.com/dk/peekaboo-iconic-essentially-black-leather-bag/p-7va506a91af0gxn


----------



## averagejoe

J.T. said:


> thanks AJ I guess that makes sense that it will not be in stores before Dec.
> Damn, I really want that piece though so will need to be on the look out
> 
> On another note, have you or anyone on here seen the peekaboo essentially irl? I really like the size, kind of like the Loewe puzzle but without the difficult zipper. One thing however is that from experience flat, rigid handles are not the most comfortable, at least not my preference. ideally I would love a B35 or 40 but that is slightly out of reach for me unless I go in the second hand market…
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fendi.com/dk/peekaboo-iconic-essentially-black-leather-bag/p-7va506a91af0gxn


I've seen the Peekaboo Essentially in person, but I much prefer the newer Peekaboo Iseeyou in the same smaller size. The Iseeyou just looks a lot nicer. I don't really like how the Essentially was designed for guys, because the one seam on each side, and the general look of the bag doesn't look very "Peekaboo" to me.

I'm actually hoping to get one of those Iseeyou bags but it has been hard to allot money for it with all the recent sales, and also some Dior items that are scheduled to arrive throughout the next few months.


----------



## J.T.

averagejoe said:


> I've seen the Peekaboo Essentially in person, but I much prefer the newer Peekaboo Iseeyou in the same smaller size. The Iseeyou just looks a lot nicer. I don't really like how the Essentially was designed for guys, because the one seam on each side, and the general look of the bag doesn't look very "Peekaboo" to me.
> 
> I'm actually hoping to get one of those Iseeyou bags but it has been hard to allot money for it with all the recent sales, and also some Dior items that are scheduled to arrive throughout the next few months.


 Yeah I saw all the nice stuff over at the Dior thread! 

Fendi is definitely on my radar but atm with corona and summer I have not had much chance to use my other bags I have so not sure I am ready to splurge on something expensive just yet.

During summer I don’t want sunscreen, water, sweat or disinfectant to ruin the leather. Maybe that is stupid as bags are meant to be used and not sit in the closet, but these days I mostly just reach for a Herschel light mini belt bag or a Y3 phone pouch. Sometimes I use a LV pochette cle on a BV lanyard when I am going really light. 
The Fendi micro baguette would be a great addition in a cool colour or metallic to my monochrome collection.
On a side note I have looked at the Loewe heel pouch but not sure if that bag has had its moment already and how practical it is, but Loewe is just such excellent quality and craftsmanship.


----------



## averagejoe

J.T. said:


> Yeah I saw all the nice stuff over at the Dior thread!
> 
> Fendi is definitely on my radar but atm with corona and summer I have not had much chance to use my other bags I have so not sure I am ready to splurge on something expensive just yet.
> 
> During summer I don’t want sunscreen, water, sweat or disinfectant to ruin the leather. Maybe that is stupid as bags are meant to be used and not sit in the closet, but these days I mostly just reach for a Herschel light mini belt bag or a Y3 phone pouch. Sometimes I use a LV pochette cle on a BV lanyard when I am going really light.
> The Fendi micro baguette would be a great addition in a cool colour or metallic to my monochrome collection.
> On a side note I have looked at the Loewe heel pouch but not sure if that bag has had its moment already and how practical it is, but Loewe is just such excellent quality and craftsmanship.


I totally get what you mean about the sunscreen, sweat, and sanitizer. We are having a heat wave, and it makes me avoid using my nice bags altogether because they may get ruined. Just yesterday, I spent time at a friend's back yard, and because I was wearing mosquito repellent, it meant that I could only use a backpack, since the deet in the repellent (at 30% concentration) may take the colour off of a leather good! That, and the immense humidity, meant that I rather not wear something nice.

All my nicer RTW is not getting any use, because I don't want my sweat to ruin them.


----------



## J.T.

averagejoe said:


> I totally get what you mean about the sunscreen, sweat, and sanitizer. We are having a heat wave, and it makes me avoid using my nice bags altogether because they may get ruined. Just yesterday, I spent time at a friend's back yard, and because I was wearing mosquito repellent, it meant that I could only use a backpack, since the deet in the repellent (at 30% concentration) may take the colour off of a leather good! That, and the immense humidity, meant that I rather not wear something nice.
> 
> All my nicer RTW is not getting any use, because I don't want my sweat to ruin them.



It is such a conundrum. On the one hand I feel that bags and clothes are meant to be used and should not be too fussed about it, but I am too much of a neat freak and also ALWAYS spill stuff on myself. I just bought a super light cashmere sweater for fall, wonder how many wears before it has coffee or tomato sauce on it….


----------



## averagejoe

J.T. said:


> It is such a conundrum. On the one hand I feel that bags and clothes are meant to be used and should not be too fussed about it, but I am too much of a neat freak and also ALWAYS spill stuff on myself. I just bought a super light cashmere sweater for fall, wonder how many wears before it has coffee or tomato sauce on it….


I always manage to spill stuff on myself, even when I am very careful. I noticed two tiny droplets of red wine on one of my nice tops once, and I don't recall ever spilling any. Thankfully they came out in the wash. I'm not always that lucky, though.


----------



## Anthony2

I saw the mini baguette trunk on Instagram and just couldn’t resist picking it up.


----------



## averagejoe

Ugh I signed up for 24s emails and one of them drew me to check their website. Made my first purchase from them. I'm totally obsessed with this reversible coat! Also love the cute way the shipping box opens with the Parisian subway scene.


----------



## averagejoe

Second 24S purchase (slippery slope)! Now I have both the black FF and the brown FF versions.

Can't wait to wear these with my black Selleria Peekaboo!


----------



## averagejoe

Another pair of Fendi shoes! I got these to match the FF joggers I got during the summer, because my other Fendi shoes didn't look sporty enough. They're also my first pair of sock shoes.

Gosh I have to stop buying after getting my dream bag (Hermes HAC 40!). I guess the Peekaboo Iseeyou will have to wait.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about picking up new Christmas treats for myself in my Fendi trainers…


----------



## averagejoe

@hightea_xx posted this in the Dior forum weeks ago, of when we attended the Dior Cruise 2022 event together. I figured I should add the photo here since I chose to wear Fendi to the event:


----------



## averagejoe

I finally got a Baguette! I'm absolutely smitten by this bag! Been hunting for the perfect one for a while, and now I finally have the perfect one! I wanted one with the FF logos, but not all over the bag, with no vivid colours. Was really drawn to the Porter nylon one but I wanted Fendi logos on my next Fendi bag. The second candidate was the khaki/olive one with a yellow FF buckle and some logos, but the yellow would have been difficult to match. 

Mine is the larger size which I think suits me better.

My brother and I tried to coordinate outfits to create our version of Fendace. He is a die-hard Versace fan.


----------



## averagejoe

I got the Peekaboo Iseeu mini!!! I'm absolutely in love with this bag! Been wanting this bag for almost a year, but kept getting distracted by other things. So happy to finally get my hands on one. It has everything I want from the women's Peekaboo Essentially design including the clean lines (with the front made of only one piece of leather) blended with the gusseted sides of the women's Iseeu design, and is made for men. The smaller size makes it so much more casual than my Selleria men's Peekaboo (which looks like a briefcase).


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> I got the Peekaboo Iseeu mini!!! I'm absolutely in love with this bag! Been wanting this bag for almost a year, but kept getting distracted by other things. So happy to finally get my hands on one. It has everything I want from the women's Peekaboo Essentially design including the clean lines (with the front made of only one piece of leather) blended with the gusseted sides of the women's Iseeu design, and is made for men. The smaller size makes it so much more casual than my Selleria men's Peekaboo (which looks like a briefcase).
> View attachment 5311699
> View attachment 5311700
> View attachment 5311701
> View attachment 5311702
> View attachment 5311703


Lovely clean design; enjoy it for years to come.


----------



## averagejoe

I wanted to add that the Peekaboo comes with a raincoat now! Very handy in case it gets caught in the rain, although if the forecast calls for rain, I usually don't use a leather bag. I will more likely use it at a restaurant or setting where there is a risk of the bag getting splashed with a drink or sauce.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I wanted to add that the Peekaboo comes with a raincoat now! Very handy in case it gets caught in the rain, although if the forecast calls for rain, I usually don't use a leather bag. I will more likely use it at a restaurant or setting where there is a risk of the bag getting splashed with a drink or sauce.
> View attachment 5312414



Oh that's interesting! I thought they always had the raincoats for the Peekaboo models? My former large Peekaboo with the stitched-crocodile lining came with it, and that was back in 2015 I think...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Oh that's interesting! I thought they always had the raincoats for the Peekaboo models? My former large Peekaboo with the stitched-crocodile lining came with it, and that was back in 2015 I think...


The men's one that I have did not come with it. The raincoats were originally only for the women's versions.


----------



## averagejoe

I caught a serious case of the Fendi bug!


----------



## pocketpikachu

averagejoe said:


> I caught a serious case of the Fendi bug!
> View attachment 5316641
> View attachment 5316642


Love how subtle the monogram is!


----------



## averagejoe

pocketpikachu said:


> Love how subtle the monogram is!


Me too. This is actually my first pair of all-white sneakers, and I'm glad that they manage to have logos without taking away from the all-white appearance.


----------



## anontoronto

Hi all ! Just wondering if anyone has seen this Baugette style recently ? Been looking at Fendi's  webpage and it seems all the Baugettes are either large/small or embossed with FF motif.


----------



## averagejoe

anontoronto said:


> Hi all ! Just wondering if anyone has seen this Baugette style recently ? Been looking at Fendi's  webpage and it seems all the Baugettes are either large/small or embossed with FF motif.
> 
> View attachment 5319494


I was surprised that the website now has mostly Baguette messenger bags rather than this Baguette. This Baguette is very nice in person, when I saw it before.


----------



## pocketpikachu

anontoronto said:


> Hi all ! Just wondering if anyone has seen this Baugette style recently ? Been looking at Fendi's  webpage and it seems all the Baugettes are either large/small or embossed with FF motif.
> 
> View attachment 5319494


I haven't seen it here in Singapore boutiques as well. Somehow Fendi seems to be prioritising its baguettes in trunk/flat/pouch/messenger styles instead these days


----------



## anontoronto

pocketpikachu said:


> I haven't seen it here in Singapore boutiques as well. Somehow Fendi seems to be prioritising its baguettes in trunk/flat/pouch/messenger styles instead these days



Ooooh interesting to know. I should maybe pop to the nearest Fendi store to see if this style is sorta available. I personally find it more appealing than its messenger/flat pouch variation.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about on a rainy day with my Fendi x Porter nylon Baguette…


----------



## kiwwikub

anontoronto said:


> Ooooh interesting to know. I should maybe pop to the nearest Fendi store to see if this style is sorta available. I personally find it more appealing than its messenger/flat pouch variation.



I personally prefer the bigger leather version than the flat pouch one.

Got my 3rd Baguette for Christmas and I’m in love ❤️


----------



## averagejoe

kiwwikub said:


> I personally prefer the bigger leather version than the flat pouch one.
> 
> Got my 3rd Baguette for Christmas and I’m in love ❤
> 
> View attachment 5334509


I love it! Do you mostly use it as a messenger, or do you use it as a belt bag as well?


----------



## kiwwikub

averagejoe said:


> I love it! Do you mostly use it as a messenger, or do you use it as a belt bag as well?



I use it only as a messenger, never as a belt bag. Actually never tried wearing it as a belt bag, maybe in the future


----------



## awedge

Just got the navy, brown and white Peekaboo IseeU Mini in December! Excited to share pics next time I wear


----------



## averagejoe

awedge said:


> Just got the navy, brown and white Peekaboo IseeU Mini in December! Excited to share pics next time I wear


We have the same bag! Congratulations!


----------



## awedge

averagejoe said:


> We have the same bag! Congratulations!


Thanks! Love it so much, but my how did it have so many little plastic protectors I had to remove! How’s yours working out for you?


----------



## averagejoe

awedge said:


> Thanks! Love it so much, but my how did it have so many little plastic protectors I had to remove! How’s yours working out for you?


I haven't even removed all the plastic protectors yet! I have yet to use it. I even got a new Fendi belt to use with it which I haven't reveal here. Weather has been terrible here with snow and slush that never seems to clear away, with over-salted ground. The snow, slush, and salt can ruin any shoe. I can't wait to wear something nice! It was raining heavily at one point and I was so glad that it was washing all of it away, and then the rain turned to a heavy snowfall and even this week there will be more snow. UGHHHHHH!

How are you enjoying yours? When I was trying the bag out, I noticed that the back of the bag ends up curling inward to contour around my body when I wear the bag crossbody with the strap. The back of yours looks completely straight. How did you manage to keep it like that?


----------



## averagejoe

I wanted to share my new Travel Mini Bag here as well. I managed to get it thanks to @despair for sharing the find, and then a number of other forum members ended up getting it too. It is adorable! 





__





						FENDI REVEALS- *Post photos of your newest additions here*
					

Ahh so excited to receive it! Finally got a hold of a very good condition vintage Zucca baguette at a local vintage boutique ❤❤❤    Congratulations!!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Prada Prince

Out to break my fast with my Fendi x Porter nylon baguette…


----------



## averagejoe

This thread has gone quite quiet. Contributing my casual summer outfit from today featuring my Peekaboo ISeeU and Fendi shoes:


----------



## victoroliveira

Also with my peekaboo iseeu, bought it last month and it’s one of my favorite bags ever!


----------



## averagejoe

victoroliveira said:


> Also with my peekaboo iseeu, bought it last month and it’s one of my favorite bags ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444192


We have the same Peekaboo ISeeU! Same colour that @awedge has, too!

Yeah it's one of my favourite bags, too! I obsessed over this bag since I first discovered it at the boutique last year! So glad to have gotten it before the price increase. It is now $5800CAD, up $900CAD from when I first fell in love with the bag. I use it with the lock opened like the way you have it. I find that it looks better that way, and also makes it easier for me to access the contents in the front.


----------



## victoroliveira

averagejoe said:


> We have the same Peekaboo ISeeU! Same colour that @awedge has, too!
> 
> Yeah it's one of my favourite bags, too! I obsessed over this bag since I first discovered it at the boutique last year! So glad to have gotten it before the price increase. It is now $5800CAD, up $900CAD from when I first fell in love with the bag. I use it with the lock opened like the way you have it. I find that it looks better that way, and also makes it easier for me to access the contents in the front.


I bought it one day after their increase in Europe  it was +500 euros


----------



## averagejoe

victoroliveira said:


> I bought it one day after their increase in Europe  it was +500 euros


That's a steep price increase. The price was originally $4900 CAD when it was first introduced, then up to $5200, and then $5300 by February. Then, it went up $500 CAD to the current $5800 at some point, perhaps right before you got yours. 

At the current price, it is quite high for such a small bag.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out to watch Beauty and the Beast in the West End tonight with my Fendi x Porter nylon baguette…


----------



## manpursefan

@averagejoe and @victoroliveira your iseeu bags are TDF


----------



## bagsrightnow

Hi guys. Been a while/several years  good to see everyone’s still lovin their Fendis!


----------



## lesAdrets

I'm loving FW22 (not sure how much is viewable if you don't have an instagram account — seems like they keep changing permissions)


----------



## fern00

I added the Baguette Soft trunk to the list.


----------

